# Schiappe



## kurdt (10 Settembre 2012)

Mi sono attardato a leggere per caso un articolo del blog, portato da un link su Facebook, e ho continuato per curiosità a leggere quello che c'era scritto sul forum, trovando molte cose interessanti, e trovando anche l'idea di dire la mia a riguardo. 

Qui la gente si divide (autonomamente!) in "traditori"; "fedeli"; traditi" e un altra categoria ridicola i "diversamente fedeli".  

Ora io credo che un adulto sia perfettamente responsabile di quello che fa, e di quelle che sono le conseguenze delle sue azioni, può anche capitare di tradire, nessuno lo nega, ma se affermi di essere in "coppia", allora devi anche essere capace, se ancora ami l'altra persona, di decidere, o lasci, o racconti come vanno le 
cose. 

Raccontare come vanno le cose significa dire chiaro e tondo "senti tesoro, io trombo in giro, fallo anche tu, se preferisci" in modo da concedere all'altro la stessa libertà che ci si prende per se stessi. 

Oh che poi arriveranno sicuramente persone che aggiungeranno cavilli, come "lui/lei non lo vuole sapere"; "lo ferisco"; "ma io gli ho detto che non ero fedele" e stronzate simili. 

Se avete le palle dovreste semplicemente andare da lui e dirgli : "Tesoro, ieri ho scopato con questo tizio, volevo che lo sapessi, e che magari pure tu ti trovassi un'amichetta per passare il tempo". Perchè altrimenti i "ti amo" sono solo un viale di cazzate per cui passeggiare tranquilli. 

Amare mentendo alla persona che si "ama" è un puttanata, credo che non ci sia bisogno di spiegarlo, se ami significa che il rapporto che hai con l'altro è paritario, lui può fare le stesse cose che fai tu, e questo perchè lui SA quello che fai tu, senza cazzate e frasi mozze, LO SA, perchè glielo hai detto. 

Ora qualcuno si chiederà come io possa permettermi di parlare così senza esserci passato e bla bla bla, beh, ci sono passato. Con la mia Ex avevamo messo su coppia aperta, e le cose, per quanto brutte, si raccontavano. Faceva male, malissimo, però almeno sapevi chi avevi di fronte, non ti facevi troppe illusioni. 

Insomma se mentite siete delle mezze seghe, a prescindere da tutto, figli, famiglia, casa in comune, e stronzate varie, siete adulti, potete lasciarvi quando vi pare, i figli ringrazieranno di sicuro, la casa potete venderla, ma sicuramente non potete continuare a prendervi per il culo. 

Poi avrei ancora altre cose da aggiungere, ma aspetto le prime risposte. Torno al lavoro, ci sentiamo più tardi.


----------



## Hellseven (10 Settembre 2012)

kurdt ha detto:


> Mi sono attardato a leggere per caso un articolo del blog, portato da un link su Facebook, e ho continuato per curiosità a leggere quello che c'era scritto sul forum, trovando molte cose interessanti, e trovando anche l'idea di dire la mia a riguardo.
> 
> Qui la gente si divide (autonomamente!) in "traditori"; "fedeli"; traditi" e un altra categoria ridicola i "diversamente fedeli".
> 
> ...


Ma non avevi già postato e ti abbiamo pure risposto ...?


----------



## Minerva (10 Settembre 2012)

che schiappa:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (10 Settembre 2012)

*Mo*

Mò e skiappe so due..ma non è che ce voi parla de culo?


----------



## Simy (10 Settembre 2012)

schiappa:rotfl:


----------



## lunaiena (10 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> che schiappa:rotfl:



:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (10 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mò e skiappe so due..ma non è che ce voi parla de culo?


cmq visto quante cose stiamo imparando sti giorni?:carneval:


----------



## oscuro (10 Settembre 2012)

*Si*

Si .....oscuro è superfluo...daniele è il mio migliore alunno!Mio fratello nsè visto?A si sta alla fiera del membro più grosso a savona....!


----------



## Zod (11 Settembre 2012)

kurdt ha detto:


> Mi sono attardato a leggere per caso un articolo del blog, portato da un link su Facebook, e ho continuato per curiosità a leggere quello che c'era scritto sul forum, trovando molte cose interessanti, e trovando anche l'idea di dire la mia a riguardo.
> 
> Qui la gente si divide (autonomamente!) in "traditori"; "fedeli"; traditi" e un altra categoria ridicola i "diversamente fedeli".
> 
> ...


Se la coppia aperta ti faceva male, malissimo, la skiappa sei tu, che accettavi una condizione che non eri in grado di sostenere, pur di non restare solo come un cane.

Il tradimento é culturalmente tollerato. Se ti bevi due birre e ti fermano, entri nel circolo della follia. Se mi distruggi la vita tradendomi, la legge non ti fa nulla, anzi magari ti aiuta anche a infierire.

É la logica dei furbetti che vivono al margine della legalità, della decenza. Quelli che se non fosse punito stuprerebbero anche senza problemi (del resto se vai con una prostituta sfruttata sei uno stupratore, complice di sfruttamento della prostituzione e riduzione in schiavitú). Ma se la legge non punisce chi se ne frega, ben venga il turismo sessuale, a fare sesso con adolescenti in cambio di un tozzo di pane. I furbetti senza etica che non si curano degli altri, pensano solo a godere della loro esistenza. 

La tua logica é chiara, ma se fa comodo a tutti, 2 + 2 non fa quattro. E allora sputare sul tuo partner, suoi tuoi figli, é solo un capriccio da cosí fan tutti. E che sarà mai ...

S*B


----------



## FataIgnorante (11 Settembre 2012)

kurdt ha detto:


> Ora qualcuno si chiederà come io possa permettermi di parlare così senza esserci passato e bla bla bla, beh, ci sono passato. Con la mia Ex avevamo messo su coppia aperta, e le cose, per quanto brutte, si raccontavano. Faceva male, malissimo, però almeno sapevi chi avevi di fronte, non ti facevi troppe illusioni.



Bene, un Diversamente Daniele


----------



## contepinceton (11 Settembre 2012)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Bene, un Diversamente Daniele


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## kurdt (13 Settembre 2012)

Zod ha detto:


> Se la coppia aperta ti faceva male, malissimo, la skiappa sei tu, che accettavi una condizione che non eri in grado di sostenere, pur di non restare solo come un cane.S*B


Non fraintendere, non sono stato io a chiedere di smettere, ma la mia dell'epoca ex fidanzata, una coppia aperta fa male a chiunque. Non conosco nessuno che sapendo che la persona che ama quella sera esce a scopare, stia perfettamente tranquillo. 

Detto questo, sempre meglio una coppia aperta che prendere per il culo.




Zod ha detto:


> Il tradimento é culturalmente tollerato. Se ti bevi due birre e ti fermano, entri nel circolo della follia. Se mi distruggi la vita tradendomi, la legge non ti fa nulla, anzi magari ti aiuta anche a infierire.
> 
> É la logica dei furbetti che vivono al margine della legalità, della decenza. Quelli che se non fosse punito stuprerebbero anche senza problemi (del resto se vai con una prostituta sfruttata sei uno stupratore, complice di sfruttamento della prostituzione e riduzione in schiavitú). Ma se la legge non punisce chi se ne frega, ben venga il turismo sessuale, a fare sesso con adolescenti in cambio di un tozzo di pane. I furbetti senza etica che non si curano degli altri, pensano solo a godere della loro esistenza.
> 
> ...


Una cosa che però reputo interessante è che gli "infedeli" generalmente si cercano partner "fedeli". Strano no?


----------



## kurdt (13 Settembre 2012)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Bene, un Diversamente Daniele


Toh, una diversamente intelligente.


----------



## Simy (13 Settembre 2012)

kurdt ha detto:


> Toh, una diversamente intelligente.


UN ...Fata è un uomo....


----------



## kurdt (13 Settembre 2012)

Zod ha detto:


> Se la coppia aperta ti faceva male, malissimo, la skiappa sei tu, che accettavi una condizione che non eri in grado di sostenere, pur di non restare solo come un cane.
> 
> S*B



Dimenticavo di dire che a me stare da solo piace. Gli ultimi due anni li ho passati senza impegni e trombando tutto quello che c'era da trombare ( Ed è stato parecchio, grazie a dio). 

Ma apprezzo anche stare da solo in senso più generale.


----------



## Spider (13 Settembre 2012)

kurdt ha detto:


> Mi sono attardato a leggere per caso un articolo del blog, portato da un link su Facebook, e ho continuato per curiosità a leggere quello che c'era scritto sul forum, trovando molte cose interessanti, e trovando anche l'idea di dire la mia a riguardo.
> 
> Qui la gente si divide (autonomamente!) in "traditori"; "fedeli"; traditi" e un altra categoria ridicola i "diversamente fedeli".
> 
> ...


da come la metti, con la tua coppia aperta non è che ci sei veramente passato.
Comunque onore al merito...
 su quello che dici, senza peli sulla lingua mi trovi sostanzialmente in accordo.

Perchè mentire prima ancora di tradire?
chi te lo fa fare?

Se vediamo tutto in maniera razionale e logica, il discorso non fa una piega;
sei grande, autonomo, magari riusciresti anche economicamente... i figli diciamolo, in realtà non sono il vero problema...eppure si mentisce, si costruisce una vita di menzogne.
Allora il vero problema non è quello che sei ma come ti percepisci, come tendi a definirti.

La realtà è che di autonomo e razionale abbiamo ben poco...
e se anche sicuri di alcune cose, altre ci sfuggono... e ci lasciano nel limbo delle decisioni, delle responsabilità.

Inutile dire "sei una cacca" ad un traditore, se questo non si sente cosi... o ancor di più, se ancora di più si sente cosi.


----------



## FataIgnorante (13 Settembre 2012)

kurdt ha detto:


> Toh, una diversamente intelligente.


 Dica?


----------



## kurdt (13 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> da come la metti, con la tua coppia aperta non è che ci sei veramente passato.
> Comunque onore al merito...
> su quello che dici, senza peli sulla lingua mi trovi sostanzialmente in accordo.
> 
> ...


Intanto non ho detto che chi tradisce sia una cacca, ma che sia una schiappa, ovvero un incapace.  

Non ho capito dove non sarei passato con la "mia coppia aperta".

Per me una persona irrazionale non è molto meglio di una scimmia, abbiamo la corteccia cerebrale che serve proprio per mediare tra lo stimolo e l'azione e non l'utilizziamo? Male. 

E non c'è nessun problema, uno può essere quello che vuole, fino a quando non mette a rischio anche altri in "giochi"
di cui non vorrebbero fare parte.


----------



## Spider (14 Settembre 2012)

kurdt ha detto:


> Intanto non ho detto che chi tradisce sia una cacca, ma che sia una schiappa, ovvero un incapace.
> 
> Non ho capito dove non sarei passato con la "mia coppia aperta".
> 
> ...


volevo semplicemente dirti che, con la tua coppia aperta, 
per quanto dolorosa come esperienza a quanto ho inteso
 non sei passato comunque per le fasi tipiche del tradimento:
sospetto, scoperta, e dolore per la scoperta.

Mi rendo conto che tutti vorremmo persone logiche e razionali, ma sappiamo bene che non è cosi.
e le persone irrazionali sono invece dotate di grande intelligenza e sensibilità, anche di più delle persone logiche e fredde.
magari sbagliano spesso ma sono quelle che possono farti vivere e viversi... un "sogno".


----------



## Tebe (14 Settembre 2012)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Bene, un Diversamente Daniele


me la ero persa!!!

:rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (14 Settembre 2012)

kurdt ha detto:


> Non fraintendere, non sono stato io a chiedere di smettere, ma la mia dell'epoca ex fidanzata, una coppia aperta fa male a chiunque. Non conosco nessuno che sapendo che la persona che ama quella sera esce a scopare, stia perfettamente tranquillo.
> 
> Detto questo, sempre meglio una coppia aperta che prendere per il culo.
> 
> ...



no no, sbagli.
La regola è scegliersi amanti infedeli.
Altro che fedeli.
Troppi problemi.

Come mai ti sei fatto questa idea??


----------



## battiato63 (14 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> no no, sbagli.
> La regola è scegliersi amanti infedeli.
> Altro che fedeli.
> Troppi problemi.
> ...


buongiorno Tebuccia :smile:


----------



## Tebe (14 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> buongiorno Tebuccia :smile:



ciao battiatuccio.
Tutto bene?


----------



## battiato63 (14 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ciao battiatuccio.
> Tutto bene?


ora che ci sei tu si tutto bene
:up:


----------



## Tebe (14 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> ora che ci sei tu si tutto bene
> :up:



adulatore


----------



## battiato63 (14 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> adulatore


ma no lo sai che ti adoro..


----------



## kurdt (14 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> volevo semplicemente dirti che, con la tua coppia aperta,
> per quanto dolorosa come esperienza a quanto ho inteso
> non sei passato comunque per le fasi tipiche del tradimento:
> sospetto, scoperta, e dolore per la scoperta.
> ...


Come la maggior parte degli adulti, anche io sono passato per il tradimento, ma questa è un altro discorso .


----------



## kurdt (14 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> no no, sbagli.
> La regola è scegliersi amanti infedeli.
> Altro che fedeli.
> Troppi problemi.
> ...


Non sto parlando di amanti, sto parlando dei partner principali, dei mariti, delle mogli, etc.


----------



## free (14 Settembre 2012)

kurdt ha detto:


> Non sto parlando di amanti, sto parlando dei partner principali, dei mariti, delle mogli, etc.




ma davvero?
incredibile!


----------



## Tebe (14 Settembre 2012)

kurdt ha detto:


> Non sto parlando di amanti, sto parlando dei partner principali, dei mariti, delle mogli, etc.


ok, ma anche qui dissento.
nel senso.
Io ho sempre comunicato ai miei partners che la fedeltà non era per me un valore della coppia, quindi ero posta "in ascolto" verso l'altro, altro che a quel punto mi avrebbe detto.
Ok io sono fedele quindi no, oppure Ok, io sono traditore, che bello.

Il punto è solo questo.
la gente mente su quello che è, semplicemente.

E aggiungo una cosa.
Sono sempre stata tradita da gente che si stracciava le vesti all'idea di un tradimento, mentre mai (o non me ne sono accorta ed è perfetto) da chi, come me, ha iniziato la relazione dicendo.
Ok Tebe, sono infedele anche io. Vediamo come và.


Ci sono mille sfumature.


----------



## Simy (14 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma davvero?
> incredibile!


:risata:


----------



## Ultimo (14 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ok, ma anche qui dissento.
> nel senso.
> Io ho sempre comunicato ai miei partners che la fedeltà non era per me un valore della coppia, quindi ero posta "in ascolto" verso l'altro, altro che a quel punto mi avrebbe detto.
> Ok io sono fedele quindi no, oppure Ok, io sono traditore, che bello.
> ...


Non ho seguito il discorso, e manco ci penso a farlo, quindi la domanda nasce da quello che so di te. Tu non avevi tradito prima del tradimento subito. 

Forse dopo qualsiasi evento traumatico, ci creiamo delle barriere per fare quello che vogliamo a proprio comodo? magari è una scusa perchè nonostante tu ami tuo marito, sei incazzata nera? 

Il forse è d'obligo, le risposte incerte, incerte perchè possono essere sincere, ma sono vere ?


----------



## kurdt (14 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ok, ma anche qui dissento.
> nel senso.
> Io ho sempre comunicato ai miei partners che la fedeltà non era per me un valore della coppia, quindi ero posta "in ascolto" verso l'altro, altro che a quel punto mi avrebbe detto.
> Ok io sono fedele quindi no, oppure Ok, io sono traditore, che bello.
> ...



Sicuramente ci sono casi differenti, non posso mettermi a stilare una graduatoria perchè non ho abbastanza dati. Si tratta solo di un impressione avuta, niente di più. 

Riguardo all'essere stata tradita solo da gente che si proclamava "fedele", probabilmente è capitato che tu abbia scoperto loro, in fondo erano meno avezzi al tradimento, mentre quelli più esperti non t'hanno fatto sorgere l'ombra di un sospetto. Del resto immagino tu stessa abbia tradito questi "traditori", e loro non si siano accorti di nulla, no?


----------



## FataIgnorante (14 Settembre 2012)

Eh Tebe....il tuo Tebo lo dovresti leggere un pò più spesso!!!1
flap flap!!!


----------



## Tebe (14 Settembre 2012)

kurdt ha detto:


> Sicuramente ci sono casi differenti, non posso mettermi a stilare una graduatoria perchè non ho abbastanza dati. Si tratta solo di un impressione avuta, niente di più.
> 
> Riguardo all'essere stata tradita solo da gente che si proclamava "fedele", probabilmente è capitato che tu abbia scoperto loro, in fondo erano meno avezzi al tradimento, mentre quelli più esperti non t'hanno fatto sorgere l'ombra di un sospetto. Del resto immagino tu stessa abbia tradito questi "traditori", e loro non si siano accorti di nulla, no?


indubbiamente i fedeli sono anche un pò polli se vogliamo, hai ragione, ma i miei sono stati polli polli.
Io non sono gelosa e non controllo nulla, quindi se ti becco o sei cretino o ti vuoi far beccare.

Si, immagino che i traditori mi abbiano tradito,ma anche no.
Io qualcuno non l'ho tradito per esempio.
E ovviamente quelli traditi non si sono accorti...


Il punto è, che non ha importanza se mi hanno tradito o meno, con alcuni di loro sono stata davvero bene, quindi quello che facevano fuori dal nostro letto non era una cosa che mi interessava sapere.

E comunque ci tengo a dirti che non ho perdonato ogni tradimento beccato.
Anzi, se vogliamo vedere ne ho perdonati "pochi".


Ti stai ambientando in questo sito di...schiappe??:rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (14 Settembre 2012)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Eh Tebe....il tuo Tebo lo dovresti leggere un pò più spesso!!!1
> flap flap!!!



tebo...mi mandi i messaggi subliminali????


----------



## kurdt (14 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> indubbiamente i fedeli sono anche un pò polli se vogliamo, hai ragione, ma i miei sono stati polli polli.
> Io non sono gelosa e non controllo nulla, quindi se ti becco o sei cretino o ti vuoi far beccare.
> 
> Si, immagino che i traditori mi abbiano tradito,ma anche no.
> ...



Già, i fedeli sono polli, effettivamente. Per questo in un mondo ideale, i fedeli si accoppierebbero solo tra loro, come i pinguini, creando alla lunga una ramificazione della specie umana. L'homo fedelis 

Ramificazione poi è proprio la parola giusta.

Non capisco però perchè non hai perdonato i tradimenti beccati, parlo nel caso tu abbia tradito quella persona. Voglio dire, se per te è possibile distinguere le cose, sesso e amore, e scopare fuori non ha tutta questa importanza, tanto vale perdonarli. 

Riguardo all'ambientarmi in questo sito, mi muovo con cautela, con il fucile spianato. Ancora non so cambiare la foto del profilo, per dire. 

Anni ci vorranno. Anni.


----------



## FataIgnorante (14 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> tebo...mi mandi i messaggi subliminali????



Può darsi...tesoro!


----------



## Tebe (15 Settembre 2012)

kurdt ha detto:


> Già, i fedeli sono polli, effettivamente. Per questo in un mondo ideale, i fedeli si accoppierebbero solo tra loro, come i pinguini, creando alla lunga una ramificazione della specie umana. L'homo fedelis
> 
> Ramificazione poi è proprio la parola giusta.
> 
> ...


homo fedelis?
Oddio che incubo. Sto per svenire.
Portatemi Chanel presto!




TUMP!



Mi sono ripresa.
Allora..i tradimenti non perdonati da me, non coinvolgevano sesso o non sesso coinvolgevano la sfera medico sanitaria e alcuni paletti che io da traditrice raccapriccio solo al pensiero di fare.
Ogni volta che ho beccato un tradimento prima di sapere chi è, quante volte eccetera faccio sempre queste domande

1) hai scopato con il preservativo?
Se la risposta è no, lo lascio. Senza remore.
Se la risposta è si andiamo alla domanda 2
2) l'hai portata in casa?
Se la risposta è si, lo lascio se la risposta è no si può cominciare a discutere del tradimento.


Ma no dai...perchè con il fucile spianato?
Sono quasi tutti fedeli alla fine sei tra amici:mrgreen:

Pensa che noia a raccontarvela tra voi:mrgreen::mrgreen:


Maddai è facile cambiare foto al profilo. Ci sono riuscita io che sono torda figurati tu..
prima di far passare anni mandami un mp.
Giuro che ti spiego come fare senza tentare di traviarti, bel fedeluccio...


----------



## Tebe (15 Settembre 2012)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Può darsi...tesoro!




oddio...ma che c'è sul forum?
Hanno aperto le gabbie degli ormoni selvaggi?














:mrgreen:


----------



## kurdt (15 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> homo fedelis?
> Oddio che incubo. Sto per svenire.
> Portatemi Chanel presto!
> 
> ...



Dunque : Di base sono d'accordo sulle ragioni igenico sanitarie, ma questo vale solo per i traditori che hai scoperto, da quello che m'hai detto i traditori conclamati non l'hai mai beccati. Questo significa che ci sono ottime possibilità che te l'abbiamo fatta sotto il naso e tu non abbia la possibilità di scoprire alcunchè. A meno che tu non abbia parlato prima con loro, chiedendogli se usano il preservativo per tradire o no. 

Il punto due mi trova perfettamente d'accordo, anche se per me sarebbe solo uno step successivo. Se scopro che l'hai portato a casa, semplicemente sparisci dalla mia vita, e becchi pure una bella serie di ceffoni.

Con il fucile spianato perchè di base odio tutti, a prescindere dalla loro ideologia.

Ci sono riuscito a cambiare l'immaginetta comunque! Mi sento un genio. 
E no, portarmi sulla strada del tradimento è impossibile, sono come i piccioni, io. Cago in testa alla gente.


----------



## Tebe (15 Settembre 2012)

kurdt ha detto:


> Dunque : Di base sono d'accordo sulle ragioni igenico sanitarie, ma questo vale solo per i traditori che hai scoperto, da quello che m'hai detto i traditori conclamati non l'hai mai beccati. Questo significa che ci sono ottime possibilità che te l'abbiamo fatta sotto il naso e tu non abbia la possibilità di scoprire alcunchè. A meno che tu non abbia parlato prima con loro, chiedendogli se usano il preservativo per tradire o no.
> 
> Il punto due mi trova perfettamente d'accordo, anche se per me sarebbe solo uno step successivo. Se scopro che l'hai portato a casa, semplicemente sparisci dalla mia vita, e becchi pure una bella serie di ceffoni.
> 
> ...



devo andare a dormire. Di tutto quello che hai scritto mi è rimasto impresso solo che sei come i piccioni. Caghi in testa alla gente.
Ottimo.
Un altro egocentrico pieno di se stesso. Fantastico!
Ci stiamo riproducendo come i gremlins messi a bagno.

Domani ti rispondo seriamente, nel frattempo


----------



## Trasparenza (15 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> homo fedelis?
> Oddio che incubo. Sto per svenire.
> Portatemi Chanel presto!


io sono sempre stato una persona fedele. Queste persone non ti piacciono, è abbastanza
evidente da quello che scrivi e hai scritto sul blog.
Ti irritano ed è evidente. la fedeltà è uno strofinaccio ai tuoi piedi ormai.
Forse non ti interesso come persona, non mi trovi interessante.
E' per questo che non ti va di ragionare con me, nessun problema. 
La mia è una storia triste come tante altre, assolutamente ordinaria.
Però dovresti fare uno sforzo di memoria....se è vero come è vero che fu M.
a tradirti per primo, ripensa alla tua vita precedente a tutto questo. A
come giudicavi tutto questo tsunami nella vita matrimoniale.
Forse da persona che "gli hai reso la pariglia con interessi" dovresti sforzarti di immedesimarti,
perchè lo sbocco ad una certa situazione, la via che hai intrapreso
per poter vivere (perchè altrimenti si impazzisce di dolore) non è detto
che vada bene a tutti.

Cordialità.
Me ne torno nella riserva "Panda". 
un uomo fedele.


----------



## Trasparenza (15 Settembre 2012)

kurdt ha detto:


> Io sono uno fedele, ma tu esageri.
> Un po' d'orgoglio, porca madonna.


ah ecco....manco pure d'orgoglio.
questa mi mancava. me ne hanno detto di tutto e di più
ad agosto. Soggetto "freddo" e di "scarsa autostima".ecc.
Che tu ci creda o no E' il contrario, sono molto orgoglioso, è che sono
ferito nell'animo e la cosa è troppo fresca.
E se sei tu quello della foto, caro giovane, allora abbiamo diverse
generazioni di differenza, ben diversi modi di persone e di reagire alle cose.

PS comunque rispondevo prima a Tebe, non a te. Sorry.


----------



## kurdt (15 Settembre 2012)

Trasparenza ha detto:


> ah ecco....manco pure d'orgoglio.
> questa mi mancava. me ne hanno detto di tutto e di più
> ad agosto. Soggetto "freddo" e di "scarsa autostima".ecc.
> Che tu ci creda o no E' il contrario, sono molto orgoglioso, è che sono
> ...



Si, sono io il soggetto nella foto. Parlo di orgoglio, non ho idea del livello di autostima, e non voglio certo denigrarti, ne denigrare il dolore di un tradimento. 

Semplicemente mi pare te la stia prendendo un po' troppo sul depresso andante, quando magari servirebbe essere incazzati. Ma chiaramente non ti conosco, stavo solo dando la mia opinione, sul thread che ho aperto io. 

Quindi posso risponderti con pieni diritti.


----------



## Trasparenza (15 Settembre 2012)

ma se non conosci la mia storia, come fai a dire se mi sono incazzato o meno ?
Ho avuto momenti di rabbia che tu neppure puoi immaginare....con serie
possibilità di far cazzate, anche violente, ma non le ho fatte per non darle alcuna scusa
alcuna giustificazione alcune pretesto per rivoltarsi la frittata.
Ho dovuto contare fino a 10....e a volte anche oltre ma ti assicuro
che un'altra persona al posto mio l'avrebbe fatta finire in tragedia. 
saluto


----------



## Ultimo (15 Settembre 2012)

*Kurdt*

Hai scritto un bellissimo e sincero post.

Peccato che come sempre accade, si legge quello che si vuole leggere, ed in questo caso, la "diatriba" viene spostata sulla coppia aperta, cosa di cui si può discutere visto che sta nel tuo post! ma il resto è totalmente ignorato.


----------



## kurdt (15 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Hai scritto un bellissimo e sincero post.
> 
> Peccato che come sempre accade, si legge quello che si vuole leggere, ed in questo caso, la "diatriba" viene spostata sulla coppia aperta, cosa di cui si può discutere visto che sta nel tuo post! ma il resto è totalmente ignorato.


Chissenefotte se viene ignorato. Puoi anche ignorare un elefante in una cristalleria, prima o poi però devi pulire i cocci lo stesso.


----------



## Ultimo (15 Settembre 2012)

kurdt ha detto:


> Chissenefotte se viene ignorato. Puoi anche ignorare un elefante in una cristalleria, prima o poi però devi pulire i cocci lo stesso.


Sono magro, ma sto facendo l'elefante. :mrgreen:


----------



## lunaiena (15 Settembre 2012)

kurdt ha detto:


> Chissenefotte se viene ignorato. Puoi anche ignorare un elefante in una cristalleria, prima o poi però devi pulire i cocci lo stesso.



Ciao kurdt...
benvenuto.....

:scared:


----------



## kurdt (15 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> non si bestemmi qua'vergognati


Che dio tassista.


----------



## kurdt (15 Settembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ciao kurdt...
> benvenuto.....
> 
> :scared:


Grazie del benvenuto. Ma quella faccia spaventata?


----------



## Tebe (15 Settembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ciao kurdt...
> benvenuto.....
> 
> :scared:



ahahahahahahaha!!!!
Come ho risposto io appena era entrato Joey blow!!!


ahahahahahhahaha


----------



## lunaiena (15 Settembre 2012)

kurdt ha detto:


> Grazie del benvenuto. Ma quella faccia spaventata?



Niente di chè ....
mi pari un pó troppo con il filo tirato...
ma è solo una mia impressione...


----------



## Tebe (15 Settembre 2012)

kurdt ha detto:


> Che dio tassista.


perdonami, non sono cattolica, manco cristiana.
Mi sono fatta sbattezzare, non ho fatto comunione e cresima, ho lasciato un testamento biologico e uno normale intimando a tutti di farmi un funerale laico o mi incazzo e torno.
Dico questo per evitare di farmi dare della bigotta.

Mi da fastidio la bestemmia. Molto.
La trovo incivile, gretta e da stupidi.
Visto che non mi sembri stupido, anzi tutt'altro, ti chiedo per favore di eliminare qualsiasi riferimento al firmamento deistico vario in negativo


Ti ringrazio


----------



## kurdt (15 Settembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Niente di chè ....
> mi pari un pó troppo con il filo tirato...
> ma è solo una mia impressione...


Boh, non è colpa mia, è che mi disegnano così.


----------



## Simy (15 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> perdonami, non sono cattolica, manco cristiana.
> Mi sono fatta sbattezzare, non ho fatto comunione e cresima, ho lasciato un testamento biologico e uno normale intimando a tutti di farmi un funerale laico o mi incazzo e torno.
> Dico questo per evitare di farmi dare della bigotta.
> 
> ...


quoto


----------



## Sole (15 Settembre 2012)

Dov'è andato Kurdt?

A me era simpatico.


----------



## demoralizio (15 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> perdonami, non sono cattolica, manco cristiana.
> Mi sono fatta sbattezzare, non ho fatto comunione e cresima, ho lasciato un testamento biologico e uno normale intimando a tutti di farmi un funerale laico o mi incazzo e torno.
> Dico questo per evitare di farmi dare della bigotta.
> 
> ...


E quella sarebbe una bestemmia?! Si vede che non sei mai stata in emilia o in veneto...


----------



## Tebe (15 Settembre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> E quella sarebbe una bestemmia?! Si vede che non sei mai stata in emilia o in veneto...


era un post che non c'è più, ma quotato da tarsparenza prima.

Era rivolto alla Madonna. Ed era proprio una bestemmia classica.


----------



## demoralizio (15 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> era un post che non c'è più, ma quotato da tarsparenza prima.
> 
> Era rivolto alla Madonna. Ed era proprio una bestemmia classica.


Qualche altro indizio? Proveniva dalla bassa toscana? O dall'industria dei salumi?


----------



## Tebe (15 Settembre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Qualche altro indizio? Proveniva dalla bassa toscana? O dall'industria dei salumi?



salumi


----------



## demoralizio (15 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> salumi


Quindi alla fine hai bestemmiato anche tu perché me l'hai fatta capire... sei una serva del demonio


----------



## Sole (15 Settembre 2012)

Ma è stato bannato per il porca .... eccetera?

A me sembrava più un intercalare, non mi pareva una cosa volutamente offensiva.

Comunque da non credente certe cose non mi toccano più di tanto, ma capisco che possano turbare la sensibilitá di alcuni.

A me sembrava un tipo intelligente e diceva cose condivisibili. E mi spiacerebbe se fosse stato bannato. Avrebbe senz'altro fornito spunti interessanti.


----------



## Tebe (15 Settembre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Quindi alla fine hai bestemmiato anche tu perché me l'hai fatta capire... sei una serva del demonio



ahahahaqhahahahahahahahahahah!


----------



## Tebe (15 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Ma è stato bannato per il porca .... eccetera?
> 
> A me sembrava più un intercalare, non mi pareva una cosa volutamente offensiva.
> 
> ...


sono d'accordo che dicesse cose interessanti e sembrava pure a me intelligente. Anzi. Non sembrava. Lo è sicuro.

però diciamo sempre che chi entra qui dovrebbe avere un pò di riguardo perchè si entra in casa d'altri e ho letto parecchie cazziate su questo punto.

Sinceramente l'intercalare porca eccetera lo trovo poco intercalare, a prescindere se sono credente o meno.

poi a casa propria ognuno accoglie chi vuole. Anche i bestemmiatori.
Con buona pace di chi invece ci crede.


----------



## lunaiena (15 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Ma è stato bannato per il porca .... eccetera?
> 
> A me sembrava più un intercalare, non mi pareva una cosa volutamente offensiva.
> 
> ...



Sono , incredibile, d'accordo con te..


----------



## Tebe (15 Settembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Sono , incredibile, d'accordo con te..


Gli ho chiesto cortesemente di non bestemmiare.
lo trovo incivile e mi urta il sistema nervoso.
Mi ha risposto in sostanza che lui fa cosa vuole.

Evidentemente se è stato temporaneamente bannato, non sono l'unica iper sensibile.


----------



## Sole (15 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> sono d'accordo che dicesse cose interessanti e sembrava pure a me intelligente. Anzi. Non sembrava. Lo è sicuro.
> 
> però diciamo sempre che chi entra qui dovrebbe avere un pò di riguardo perchè si entra in casa d'altri e ho letto parecchie cazziate su questo punto.
> 
> ...


Il riguardo lo si dovrebbe avere sempre, ma vediamo ogni giorno che non è così. Personalmente trovo più pesanti gli atteggiamenti sprezzanti e persecutori totalmente immotivati da parte di alcuni utenti nei confronti di altri, piuttosto che un porca eccetera buttato lì come se si stesse parlando al bar.

Così come mi dá meno noia l'insulto diretto piuttosto che la presa in giro insinuante e indiretta.

Ma queste sono cose mie, considerazioni personali e soggettive.

Spero che kurdt torni in ogni caso.


----------



## demoralizio (15 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Il riguardo lo si dovrebbe avere sempre, ma vediamo ogni giorno che non è così. Personalmente trovo più pesanti gli atteggiamenti sprezzanti e persecutori totalmente immotivati da parte di alcuni utenti nei confronti di altri, piuttosto che un porca eccetera buttato lì come se si stesse parlando al bar.
> 
> Così come mi dá meno noia l'insulto diretto piuttosto che la presa in giro insinuante e indiretta.
> 
> ...


Concordo anche se non so come funziona in questo forum, peró la squalifica da bestemmia fa molto grande fratello.


----------



## Sole (15 Settembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Sono , incredibile, d'accordo con te..


A me è giá capitato di essere d'accordo con te. Zitta zitta t'avevo pure approvata


----------



## Tebe (15 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Il riguardo lo si dovrebbe avere sempre, ma vediamo ogni giorno che non è così. Personalmente trovo più pesanti gli atteggiamenti sprezzanti e persecutori totalmente immotivati da parte di alcuni utenti nei confronti di altri, piuttosto che un porca eccetera buttato lì come se si stesse parlando al bar.
> 
> Così come mi dá meno noia l'insulto diretto piuttosto che la presa in giro insinuante e indiretta.
> 
> ...


Trovo entrambi gli atteggiamenti, la bestemmia e gli atteggiamenti persecutori immotivati, assolutamente da condannare, sono d'accordo.
Come spero anche io che kurdt ritorni.
Se è intelligente come sembra lo farà.

edit

smettendo di bestemmiare, o va nel forum dei bambini di satana


----------



## JON (15 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Il riguardo lo si dovrebbe avere sempre, ma vediamo ogni giorno che non è così. Personalmente trovo più pesanti gli atteggiamenti sprezzanti e persecutori totalmente immotivati da parte di alcuni utenti nei confronti di altri, piuttosto che un porca eccetera buttato lì come se si stesse parlando al bar.
> 
> Così come mi dá meno noia l'insulto diretto piuttosto che la presa in giro insinuante e indiretta.
> 
> ...


Ammetterai che non è un modo di fare propriamente consueto. Anche se opinabile, esce troppo dagli schemi.

A me personalmente non importa, sto intervenendo solo perchè mi piacerebbe dare la giusta collocazione al problema.


----------



## JON (15 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Trovo entrambi gli atteggiamenti, la bestemmia e gli atteggiamenti persecutori immotivati, assolutamente da condannare, sono d'accordo.
> Come spero anche io che kurdt ritorni.
> Se è intelligente come sembra lo farà.


Brava! Avrei qualcosa da dire sulle tue faccine. Hai impestato il forum. Per queste cose la pena prevede.....non te lo dico.


----------



## Sole (16 Settembre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Concordo anche se non so come funziona in questo forum, peró la squalifica da bestemmia fa molto grande fratello.


:rotfl:

Comunque è probabile che abbia ricevuto molte disapprovazioni.  Dopo un tot di giorni dovrebbe rientrare, se vuole.
Nel frattempo puó sempre bestemmiare da non registrato


----------



## Tebe (16 Settembre 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Brava! Avrei qualcosa da dire sulle tue faccine. Hai impestato il forum. Per queste cose la pena prevede.....non te lo dico.


hai ragione con le faccine, ma non sono stata l'unica!
la matra è impazzita!
E vogliamo parlare di Luna?



Scusa...erano troppo normali le faccine di prima.
Queste sono più consone al forum, non trovi?



Cosa prevede la pena?
Diversamente duro anche Nik amore segreto?








jon.
Ti vengo a prendere ovunque tu sia.
E non per farti provare le sexy arti tebane.
No.
le altre.
Quelle da parte oscura.


Stai in campana.
:blank:


----------



## JON (16 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> hai ragione con le faccine, ma non sono stata l'unica!
> la matra è impazzita!
> E vogliamo parlare di Luna?
> 
> ...


Ecco, alla lista dei crimini aggiungiamo anche le minacce alla Bobbit. 

Comunque la faccina "Perchèèèèè" è quella che mi piacè di più.


----------



## Tebe (16 Settembre 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Ecco, alla lista dei crimini aggiungiamo anche le minacce alla Bobbit.
> 
> Comunque la faccina "Perchèèèèè" è quella che mi piacè di più.


anche a me.
Mi ci rivedo proprio.


ohoh...non è una buona pubblicità pro broccolaggio...


firmato

tebina criminale


----------



## lunaiena (16 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Gli ho chiesto cortesemente di non bestemmiare.
> lo trovo incivile e mi urta il sistema nervoso.
> Mi ha risposto in sostanza che lui fa cosa vuole.
> 
> Evidentemente se è stato temporaneamente bannato, non sono l'unica iper sensibile.




Ho letto tutto e sinceramente a me ha dato più fastidio ció che ti ha risposto ...
Sono sensibile alle bestemmie come ad altre parole dette qua e là ...


Ovvio che non entri in un posto nuovo dove non conosci e ti permetti di entrare con il 
fucile spianato e cagare in testa alla gente dicendo che odi tutti...
insomma non è che tutti ti prendono per un simpaticone .....

Ma io sono una persona iper tollerante , forse sbaglio , ma prima di sbroccare prendo sempre tempo....


----------



## JON (16 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> anche a me.
> Mi ci rivedo proprio.
> 
> 
> ...


E si. E' un po' da repressi.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (16 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Dov'è andato Kurdt?
> 
> A me era simpatico.


silurato 

ha usato due frasi che non lo hanno particolarmente sollevato


----------



## Quibbelqurz (16 Settembre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Concordo anche se non so come funziona in questo forum, peró la squalifica da bestemmia fa molto grande fratello.


se a qualche persona non piace cosa viene scritto e lo detestano via disapprovazione, il messaggio scompare. similmente vengono sottratto punti al mittente che potrebbe venir silurato per qualche giorno, in base al numero di voti negativi ricevuti e in quale lasso di tempo ... e in base alla potenza di voto.


----------



## Sole (16 Settembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> silurato
> 
> ha usato due frasi che non lo hanno particolarmente sollevato


Immaginavo.

Siamo un forum di sensibiloni


----------



## lunaiena (16 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> hai ragione con le faccine, ma non sono stata l'unica!
> la matra è impazzita!
> E vogliamo parlare di Luna?
> 
> ...



Quando c'è da cazzeggiare sono presente....


Poi cara Tebe  ..........   lovva distante ......

Ci siamo capite vero!!!!


----------



## Tebe (16 Settembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ho letto tutto e sinceramente a me ha dato più fastidio ció che ti ha risposto ...
> Sono sensibile alle bestemmie come ad altre parole dette qua e là ...
> 
> 
> ...


Non credo sia sbroccare se ti da fastidio una bestemmia e lo fai presente educatamente e ti rispondono cazzi tuoi.

Ok.
E io sono tebe e continuo a dirti che mi da fastidio.
fare un passo indietro è da persona intelligente.
perseguire un atteggiamento maleducato e sfottente non lo è.


E sul tollerante mi sento in una botte di  ferro.
Mi si può dire tutto tranne che sia intollerante.


----------



## Tebe (16 Settembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Quando c'è da cazzeggiare sono presente....
> 
> 
> Poi cara Tebe  ..........   lovva distante ......
> ...



minchia mi hai beccata?
nego tutto.
E' stato lui! Io non volevo!
Giuro su cirino


----------



## lunaiena (16 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non credo sia sbroccare se ti da fastidio una bestemmia e lo fai presente educatamente e ti rispondono cazzi tuoi.
> 
> Ok.
> E io sono tebe e continuo a dirti che mi da fastidio.
> ...



Bhó Forse ho interpretato a modo mio quello che è stato scritto....
Ma a me il suo atteggiamento è parso abbastanza sulle difensive e tirato...

E diciamo che una bestemmia parlando ti puó scappare , ma scrivendo è un pó difficile....
quindi per me è stata scritta apposta il motivo per ora mi sfugge ma ci dormo su magari un valido motivo lo trovo...


----------



## dammi un nome (16 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Immaginavo.
> 
> Siamo un forum di sensibiloni


ahahah 


ma siamo senza pietà..ma povero


----------



## dammi un nome (16 Settembre 2012)

a me spiace. mi era simpatico.

sbattuto fuori solo per quella bestemmia ? 


ma non si sta esagerando ?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (16 Settembre 2012)

a me ha dato più fastidio la risposta al commento di tebe che la bestemmia. penso che siamo abbastanza realisti. gli arroganti si bacchettano


----------



## Zod (16 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> sono d'accordo che dicesse cose interessanti e sembrava pure a me intelligente. Anzi. Non sembrava. Lo è sicuro.
> 
> però diciamo sempre che chi entra qui dovrebbe avere un pò di riguardo perchè si entra in casa d'altri e ho letto parecchie cazziate su questo punto.
> 
> ...


Casa di altri....di chi? 
Ha bestemmiato perché é un troll. Ci ha provato dando delle schiappe ma visto che non ha funzionato ha tentato un diversivo. Una persona intelligente non perde tempo con questi giochetti, e non scrive bestemmie.

S*B


----------



## Sole (16 Settembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> a me ha dato più fastidio la risposta al commento di tebe che la bestemmia. penso che siamo abbastanza realisti. gli arroganti si bacchettano


Non tutti gli arroganti vengono bacchettati. Alcuni li abbiamo assimilati senza troppi problemi. Ma non bestemmiano.


----------



## Fabry (16 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Non tutti gli arroganti vengono bacchettati. Alcuni li abbiamo assimilati senza troppi problemi. Ma non bestemmiano.



Ciao nottambula


----------



## Sole (16 Settembre 2012)

Fabry ha detto:


> Ciao nottambula


Ciao Fabry 

Stanotte non si dorme. Ho qualche problema di ansia, purtroppo.

Passerá.


----------



## dammi un nome (16 Settembre 2012)

*......*



Sole ha detto:


> Non tutti gli arroganti vengono bacchettati. Alcuni li abbiamo assimilati senza troppi problemi. Ma non bestemmiano.





lunapiena ha detto:


> Bhó Forse ho interpretato a modo mio quello che è stato scritto....
> Ma a me il suo atteggiamento è parso abbastanza sulle difensive e tirato...
> 
> E diciamo che una bestemmia parlando ti puó scappare , ma scrivendo è un pó difficile....
> quindi per me è stata scritta apposta il motivo per ora mi sfugge ma ci dormo su magari un valido motivo lo trovo...





Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> a me ha dato più fastidio la risposta al commento di tebe che la bestemmia. penso che siamo abbastanza realisti. gli arroganti si bacchettano



raga, non voglio fare polemica  è giusto per riflettere a voce alta.

Quibbbe: hai ragione ha risposto a Tebe in meniera assolutamente fuori luogo.

pero' è anche vero che alcuni danno rispostacce terribili e sono qui. come è giusto che sia.

sulla bestemmia avete ragione, pero' mi permetto anche di dire che innanzi tutto l'ha sparata una sola volta, ed essendo appena arrivato forse si poteva solo farglielo notare come e altri hanno fatto 

Per dire infine  che se applichiamo questo _sistema democratico riconosciuto nella sua validità  _ allora dobbiamo applicarlo anche a coloro che pubblicano immagini od ostentano volgarità a vario titolo che per la mia sensibilità o per i miei valori o per quelli di x o di y offendono comunque e mi riferisco a " cazzi, cazzetti, toys vari e colorati " non è moralismo il mio , ma applicazione di una regola che salvaguarda lo stile e un  buon gusto comune   di un luogo dove scrivo dove e mi relaziono. Da Atea quindi,  il mio rispetto va a coloro che invece non lo sono,  da persona che attibuisce ancora valore al buon gusto  trovo  discutibile *l' abuso* che si è fatto qualche volta intorno  al tema caratterizzante questo forum.

Quibbe e tutti, il mio tono è sereno non è il predicozzo domenicale. 


mo' vado a correre. buona giornata a tutti!


----------



## dammi un nome (16 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Ciao Fabry
> 
> Stanotte non si dorme. Ho qualche problema di ansia, purtroppo.
> 
> Passerá.


ohio...goccine di erbe o intrugli vari ?


----------



## Tebe (16 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> raga, non voglio fare polemica  è giusto per riflettere a voce alta.
> 
> Quibbbe: hai ragione ha risposto a Tebe in meniera assolutamente fuori luogo.
> 
> ...


sul neretto.
Hai letto che  gli è stata fatta notare da un non registrato e poi da me di non bestemmiare, cortesemente

E hai letto le due risposte che ha dato.
Ergo è uno che bestemmia evidentemente, perchè se fosse stato un intercalare (ma che intercalare è?) avrebbe risposto in altro modo. O non avrebbe risposto, evitando altri simpatici intercalari.


----------



## tombino (16 Settembre 2012)

*Due cose..*

Mi lasciano col punto di domanda scritto in fronte. State facendo la morale per una bestemmia quando mi pare che su altri discorsi i predicozzi proprio voi non li vogliate sentire sul RISPETTO delle PERSONE.

Ritornando al punto iniziale che diceva Kurdt tradire è non amare, non avere rispetto di chi si ha accanto, non avere vincoli nell'evitare di far danno alla persona che vi dona amore. Perché tradire, signori miei fa male per il traditore, credo, se ha una coscienza e i sensi di colpa, ma forse sa anche metterli da parte e fa male da morire a chi viene tradito. Questo è avere rispetto dei sentimenti altrui? Decidere comunque di legarsi a qualcuno sapendo che si tradirà quella fiducia che ha riposto in voi? 

Sapere di essere traditi comporta a livello psicologico una chiusura, una chiusura verso il genere umano al quale non si vuole più dar fiducia e chi ne ripaga è certamente la libertà e il futuro di questa persona e delle future probabili relazioni che potrebbe instaurare. Siete dei ladri su questo senso e senza remore o forse prima le avevate solo siete riusciti a soffocare i sensi di colpa, o forse è una vostra "filosofia" di vita che chiarite fin da principio col vostro partner dicendo: "Ehi io non sono per la monogamia, potrebbe succedere che vada con qualcun altro" Beh in questo caso buon per voi, se all'altro va più che bene questo rapporto non c'è nulla da dire siete stati sinceri e non avete tradito la fiducia di nessuno ammettendo fin da principio questo concetto.


Il problema del tradimento è proprio questo, tradire la fiducia più che l'atto in sé e se qualcuno è disposto a giurarti eterno amore, magari a sposarti e farci dei figli per poi ritrovarsi a letto con altre donne/uomini è una persona che non ha il minimo rispetto delle persone in sé e della loro dignità, dei loro sentimenti e quant'altro e probabilmente fra questo genere di persone esiste sicuramente quello che non si fa problemi ad andare a letto con altre donne o una che ha visto più cazzi che tramonti tradendo ma "Ehi qui non si bestemmia, un certo contegno e un certo rispetto anche se non credo in Dio. è grezzo e stupido" 

Può anche essere grezzo e stupido quanto dire a ogni frase "vaffanculo cazzo minchia oh" in identica maniera, magari offendete le persone le tradite, le insultate e ci ridete pure a dire cattiverie sugli altri ma guai a chi dice una bestemmia un minimo di rispetto per un'entità che nessuno ha mai visto. Ma vi ricordo che fra uno che bestemmia e uno che tradisce e non ha il minimo rispetto per gli altri il becero è il secondo.

Ho visto un padre abbandonare i figli ma essere contro l'abbandono dei cani in autostrada. Non scherzo e questo è quello che mi sembra di vedere quando tirate fuori le pippozze sulla bestemmia ma non vi fate un esame di coscienza sulle vostre vere e reali azioni.

Quello che ritengo giusto sarebbe riuscire a vivere senza creare danno a nessun altro, se tradite di chiarirlo da principio e se mi si viene detto: "Capita" beh da persone adulte e con raziocinio (perché questo ci distingue dall'essere animali, il saper controllare certe pulsioni) beh può capitare ma abbiate le palle di lasciare subito quella persona,abbiate la forza di decidere di non prendere per il culo né voi mascherando una vita sessuale a tutti né al partner, credo che tradire comunque non rimanga giustificabile o c'è una rottura in corso nella relazione e allora tanto vale chiuderla definitivamente, ma tradire da persone adulte che si impegnano ad amarsi, beh uno dei due non lo prende molto sul serio a quanto pare e no allora non fai il grande provando a impelagarti in situazioni che nemmeno vuoi gestire con quel patto tacito di rispetto e amore fra compagni.

E basta, meno male che dovevo dire solo due cose.


----------



## Tebe (16 Settembre 2012)

tombino ha detto:


> Mi lasciano col punto di domanda scritto in fronte. State facendo la morale per una bestemmia quando mi pare che su altri discorsi i predicozzi proprio voi non li vogliate sentire sul RISPETTO delle PERSONE.
> 
> Ritornando al punto iniziale che diceva Kurdt tradire è non amare, non avere rispetto di chi si ha accanto, non avere vincoli nell'evitare di far danno alla persona che vi dona amore. Perché tradire, signori miei fa male per il traditore, credo, se ha una coscienza e i sensi di colpa, ma forse sa anche metterli da parte e fa male da morire a chi viene tradito. Questo è avere rispetto dei sentimenti altrui? Decidere comunque di legarsi a qualcuno sapendo che si tradirà quella fiducia che ha riposto in voi?
> 
> ...



Benvenuto.
Wow che bel predicozzo.


----------



## lunaiena (16 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> raga, non voglio fare polemica  è giusto per riflettere a voce alta.
> 
> Quibbbe: hai ragione ha risposto a Tebe in meniera assolutamente fuori luogo.
> 
> ...



In un post prima volevo dire le stesse cos'e....
forse non sono stata capace di spiegarmi come hai fatto tu...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (16 Settembre 2012)

tombino ha detto:


> Mi lasciano col punto di domanda scritto in fronte. State facendo la morale per una bestemmia quando mi pare che su altri discorsi i predicozzi proprio voi non li vogliate sentire sul RISPETTO delle PERSONE.
> 
> Ritornando al punto iniziale che diceva Kurdt tradire è non amare, non avere rispetto di chi si ha accanto, non avere vincoli nell'evitare di far danno alla persona che vi dona amore. Perché tradire, signori miei fa male per il traditore, credo, se ha una coscienza e i sensi di colpa, ma forse sa anche metterli da parte e fa male da morire a chi viene tradito. Questo è avere rispetto dei sentimenti altrui? Decidere comunque di legarsi a qualcuno sapendo che si tradirà quella fiducia che ha riposto in voi?
> 
> ...



Benvenuto
Ho letto con molto interesse il tuo sermone, simile ad alcuni che si sono visti ultimamente, prodotti da utenti come Alby, la piccola Fluo, e qualche altro che in questo momento non ricordo

Qui c'è spazio per tutti, cerca di capire che ANCHE una traditrice schifosa come me a volte si sofferma a riflettere
grazie ANCHE a interventi come il tuo

detto questo:

se fra tre giorni ti leggo nella fila di quelli che baciano le chiappe a Tebe 
giuro che ti vengo a cercare e ti faccio nero


:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (16 Settembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Benvenuto
> Ho letto con molto interesse il tuo sermone, simile ad alcuni che si sono visti ultimamente, prodotti da utenti come Alby, la piccola Fluo, e qualche altro che in questo momento non ricordo
> 
> Qui c'è spazio per tutti, cerca di capire che ANCHE una traditrice schifosa come me a volte si sofferma a riflettere
> ...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (16 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


>


:rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (16 Settembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> In un post prima volevo dire le stesse cos'e....
> forse non sono stata capace di spiegarmi come hai fatto tu...



se la smettessi di inseguire folletti....

















:mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (16 Settembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> :rotfl:



ti prego ti prego ti prego.
la metti nelle Tebine?????


----------



## dammi un nome (16 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> sul neretto.
> Hai letto che  gli è stata fatta notare da un non registrato e poi da me di non bestemmiare, cortesemente
> 
> E hai letto le due risposte che ha dato.
> Ergo è uno che bestemmia evidentemente, perchè se fosse stato un intercalare (ma che intercalare è?) avrebbe risposto in altro modo. O non avrebbe risposto, evitando altri simpatici intercalari.


tebe, certo che ho notato.


----------



## dammi un nome (16 Settembre 2012)

tombino ha detto:


> Mi lasciano col punto di domanda scritto in fronte. State facendo la morale per una bestemmia quando mi pare che su altri discorsi i predicozzi proprio voi non li vogliate sentire sul RISPETTO delle PERSONE.
> 
> Ritornando al punto iniziale che diceva Kurdt tradire è non amare, non avere rispetto di chi si ha accanto, non avere vincoli nell'evitare di far danno alla persona che vi dona amore. Perché tradire, signori miei fa male per il traditore, credo, se ha una coscienza e i sensi di colpa, ma forse sa anche metterli da parte e fa male da morire a chi viene tradito. Questo è avere rispetto dei sentimenti altrui? Decidere comunque di legarsi a qualcuno sapendo che si tradirà quella fiducia che ha riposto in voi?
> 
> ...


condivido, ancora una volta, tutto.


----------



## dammi un nome (16 Settembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> In un post prima volevo dire le stesse cos'e....
> forse non sono stata capace di spiegarmi come hai fatto tu...




lo so Luna:up:


----------



## Minerva (16 Settembre 2012)

avevo letto solo dio tassista e mi chiedevo da quando questo mestiere fosse riprovevole, non pareva una bestemmia:mrgreen:


kurd dalla foto avrebbe anche potuto essere curdo musulmano....più che al tradimento era un attacco religioso:singleeye:


----------



## dammi un nome (16 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> avevo letto solo dio tassista e mi chiedevo da quando questo mestiere fosse riprovevole, non pareva una bestemmia:mrgreen:
> 
> 
> kurd dalla foto avrebbe anche potuto essere curdo musulmano....più che al tradimento era un attacco religioso:singleeye:


:rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (16 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> tebe, certo che ho notato.



allora non ho capito perchè hai scritto che glielo si poteva far notare come se nessuno lo avesse fatto e di default senza appello l'avessimo bannato.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (16 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ti prego ti prego ti prego.
> la metti nelle Tebine?????


Fatto ... assieme ad alcune altre 

fra di quelle mi piacciono particolarmente:
:donna: :embolo: :malocchio: :volo: :tette:


----------



## Tebe (16 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> avevo letto solo *dio tassista *e mi chiedevo da quando questo mestiere fosse riprovevole, non pareva una bestemmia:mrgreen:
> 
> 
> kurd dalla foto avrebbe anche potuto essere curdo musulmano....più che al tradimento era un attacco religioso:singleeye:


che avrebbe anche potuto leggersi Dio t'assista, come un augurio.
Infatti l'ho letta in questo modo.
Con un ironia nascosta.


----------



## dammi un nome (16 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> allora non ho capito perchè hai scritto che glielo si poteva far notare come se nessuno lo avesse fatto e di default senza appello l'avessimo bannato.


Tebe, si è soprattutto bannato per quello che ha scritto a te.non solo per la bestemmia.


non volevo specificare che tu lo avessi fatto, ma non per negare che invece fosse stato fatto.

l ho scritto in forma diversa, tutto qui.


e comunque di tutto un discorso in generale tu cogli e insisti a far notare il tuo comportamento che è stato si *giusto, corretto e tollerante*, ma la mia ambizione era di fare un discorso piu generale, che poi ha amplificato Tombino.


----------



## Sole (16 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> raga, non voglio fare polemica  è giusto per riflettere a voce alta.
> 
> Quibbbe: hai ragione ha risposto a Tebe in meniera assolutamente fuori luogo.
> 
> ...


Sono d'accordo con te. Infatti il tono della mia risposta che hai citato era sarcastico.
Personalmente l'arroganza fine a se stessa, non provocata e gratuita, mi infastidisce più di qualunque volgaritá. Perchè toglie spazio al dialogo ed è molto più aggressiva e provocatoria.
Nel momento in cui un utente manifesta evidentemente una chiusura al dialogo e alla comunicazione, qualunque sia il tema, e aggredisce screditandoti e usando modi arroganti e sprezzanti solo perchè magari non sei il massimo della simpatia per lui, ecco, mi dispiace ma lo reputo più stronzo di qualunque bestemmiatore o insultatore. Se poi lo stesso utilizza frammenti di post o notizie captate qua e lá per rigirartele contro in modo strumentale e distorcere totalmente il tuo pensiero, ecco, lo trovo doppiamente stronzo e sì, la mia sensibilitá in questi casi è urtata.

Ma questo capita quasi quotidianamente e nessuno si traumatizza.

Anche il mio tono è tranquillo, ci tengo a chiarirlo. È il tono di una semplice constatazione.


----------



## dammi un nome (16 Settembre 2012)

idem Sole.


----------



## Tebe (16 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> Tebe, si è soprattutto bannato per quello che ha scritto a te.non solo per la bestemmia.
> 
> 
> non volevo specificare che tu lo avessi fatto, ma non per negare che invece fosse stato fatto.
> ...


Difendo solo la mia irritazione verso la bestemmia che ho percepito essere percepita (XD) come una mia presa di posizione integralista appunto perchè il discorso lo state allargando ad una roba ampia di censura che non era il punto ma nemmeno nell'aria.
Il tutto è nato da me, quindi ho insistito per ritornare al punto senza diSgressioni.

Ragiono a cassetti. E' una mia prerogativa.

Direi che ora posso smettere di intervenire su quanto io sia giusta, corretta e tollerante.


----------



## tombino (16 Settembre 2012)

*Grazie per il benvenuto*

Comunque vi siete appigliati a un cavillo quale la bestemmia e Kurdt bannato tralasciando tutto il resto del discorso e anche il mio predicozzo da povera stronza.

Immagino la scena dal vivo fra urla in stile Uomini e donne per delle emerite cazzate senza poter ragionare sui discorsi più seri.


----------



## Tebe (16 Settembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Fatto ... assieme ad alcune altre
> 
> fra di quelle mi piacciono particolarmente:
> :donna: :embolo: :malocchio: :volo: :tette:



ahahahahaah...hai pure nominato alcune faccine!
Dio mio...l'estate ha fatto male un pò a tutti...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (16 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Difendo solo la mia irritazione verso la bestemmia che ho percepito essere percepita (XD) come una mia presa di posizione integralista appunto perchè il discorso lo state allargando ad una roba ampia di censura che non era il punto ma nemmeno nell'aria.
> Il tutto è nato da me, quindi ho insistito per ritornare al punto senza diSgressioni.
> 
> Ragiono a cassetti. E' una mia prerogativa.
> ...


Ah, finalmente!!!































:rotfl:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (16 Settembre 2012)

tombino ha detto:


> Comunque vi siete appigliati a un cavillo quale la bestemmia e Kurdt bannato tralasciando tutto il resto del discorso e anche il mio predicozzo da povera stronza.
> 
> Immagino la scena dal vivo fra urla in stile Uomini e donne per delle emerite cazzate senza poter ragionare sui discorsi più seri.


Ci hai fatto ragionare sull'accaduto ... cosa vuoi di più?


----------



## Tebe (16 Settembre 2012)

tombino ha detto:


> Comunque vi siete appigliati a un cavillo quale la bestemmia e Kurdt bannato tralasciando *tutto il resto del discorso e anche il mio predicozzo *da povera stronza.
> 
> Immagino la scena dal vivo fra urla in stile Uomini e donne per delle emerite cazzate senza poter ragionare sui discorsi più seri.



e che c'è ne è uno al giorno così come il tuo...non è mica per te, figurati.


----------



## Tebe (16 Settembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Ah, finalmente!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh no!
Il mio peggiore incubo prende forma!

Sono su tradikreti!

paura fifa come mi fa joey...


----------



## tombino (16 Settembre 2012)

*Se?*



Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Ci hai fatto ragionare sull'accaduto ... cosa vuoi di più?


E io sono Mazinga, ma quello che v'ho scritto manco v'è passato per l'anticamera del cervello, lo so brighelle è che su un forum vedere svogliatezza di dialogo è sconcertante, vi scrivete "piccì picciò come stai tutto bene? A me la bestemmia non piace buu buuu" e perdete il senso reale delle cose e dei discorsi.

Inoltre forum dove vi è abuso di potere del ban come se fossero starnuti e non libertà di pensiero e di esprimersi. Si pretende il rispetto dei termini ma qui dentro siete permalosi da morire e non accettate di buon grado critiche riflessioni e quant'altro, vi comportate come le famiglie americane che se: "Ehi sei sulla mia proprietà privata e mi infastidisci ti schioppo con la mia rivoltella" roba da mesozoico.

I Roberspierre del ban, che se non stai ai dettami qui con uno schiocco di dita ti decapitano.

Comunque mi piacerebbe poterne discutere, in maniera pacata, animata, insultandoci a me non importa ma discutere di tutto senza minacce di ban e cose del genere, vedendo di poter ragionare sul discorso principale quale essere traditori e traditi ecc e smettere di pigliarsela per delle bestemmie o delle parolacce o insulti da gente VIRTUALE!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (16 Settembre 2012)

tombino ha detto:


> E io sono Mazinga, ma quello che v'ho scritto manco v'è passato per l'anticamera del cervello, lo so brighelle è che su un forum vedere svogliatezza di dialogo è sconcertante, vi scrivete "piccì picciò come stai tutto bene? A me la bestemmia non piace buu buuu" e perdete il senso reale delle cose e dei discorsi.
> 
> Inoltre forum dove vi è abuso di potere del ban come se fossero starnuti e non libertà di pensiero e di esprimersi. Si pretende il rispetto dei termini ma qui dentro siete permalosi da morire e non accettate di buon grado critiche riflessioni e quant'altro, vi comportate come le famiglie americane che se: "Ehi sei sulla mia proprietà privata e mi infastidisci ti schioppo con la mia rivoltella" roba da mesozoico.
> 
> ...


È quello che si fa da millenni prima che arrivassi tu,in effetti


----------



## Tebe (16 Settembre 2012)

tombino ha detto:


> E io sono Mazinga, ma quello che v'ho scritto manco v'è passato per l'anticamera del cervello, lo so brighelle è che su un forum vedere svogliatezza di dialogo è sconcertante, vi scrivete "piccì picciò come stai tutto bene? A me la bestemmia non piace buu buuu" e perdete il senso reale delle cose e dei discorsi.
> 
> *Inoltre forum dove vi è abuso di potere del ban come se fossero starnuti e non libertà di pensiero e di esprimersi. *Si pretende il rispetto dei termini ma qui dentro siete permalosi da morire e non accettate di buon grado critiche riflessioni e quant'altro, vi comportate come le famiglie americane che se: "Ehi sei sulla mia proprietà privata e mi infastidisci ti schioppo con la mia rivoltella" roba da mesozoico.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tebe (16 Settembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> È quello che si fa da millenni prima che arrivassi tu,in effetti



è appena arrivata.
Mi pare in...:embolo:


----------



## Tebe (16 Settembre 2012)

*Divina*

matra...non è che questa le chiappe me le morde?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (16 Settembre 2012)

tombino ha detto:


> E io sono Mazinga, ma quello che v'ho scritto manco v'è passato per l'anticamera del cervello, lo so brighelle è che su un forum vedere svogliatezza di dialogo è sconcertante, vi scrivete "piccì picciò come stai tutto bene? A me la bestemmia non piace buu buuu" e perdete il senso reale delle cose e dei discorsi.
> 
> Inoltre forum dove vi è abuso di potere del ban come se fossero starnuti e non libertà di pensiero e di esprimersi. Si pretende il rispetto dei termini ma qui dentro siete permalosi da morire e non accettate di buon grado critiche riflessioni e quant'altro, vi comportate come le famiglie americane che se: "Ehi sei sulla mia proprietà privata e mi infastidisci ti schioppo con la mia rivoltella" roba da mesozoico.
> 
> ...


E tu fallo!

Abbiamo provato tutto, anche la totale anarchia. L'anarchia non funziona come non funziona la dittatura. Quindi è stato rimosso l'elemento scontato = moderazione da staff e introdotto un algoritmo matematico, incaricato a sorvegliare le scelte = moderazione dagli utenti. Il risultato è a volte sempre ingiusto o ipercritico, ma molto, molto meno ingiusto o di parte di uno staff qualunque.

Al di là della virtualità stanno delle persone che in totale libertà fanno che cazzo gli pare (come sia giusto) ma che nel contempo non tollerano altrettanta libertà dagli altri (come non sia giusto) e così, fra denunce e minacce reali (mica pippe) si arranca. La via di mezzo sta nella moderazione dove gli utenti stessi decidono cosa tollerare, e nel caso specifico ha funzionato benissimo. Che ci resta uno secco (per qualche giorno) è assolutamente tollerabile e non deve suscitare in te indignazione, sconcertazione e attacco alla tua libertà.

Libertà che tu hai nei limiti della libertà concessati dagli altri utenti e fin quando la rispetti, la godi e la fai rispettare. Perché sia tu che gli altri determinano i limiti nei quali si discute. Non sono io, è la macchina, e sono soprattutto gli altri. Il mio è solo un voto fra duecento e rotti utenti attivi ...


----------



## contepinceton (16 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Nel momento in cui un utente manifesta evidentemente una chiusura al dialogo e alla comunicazione, qualunque sia il tema, e aggredisce screditandoti e usando modi arroganti e sprezzanti solo perchè magari non sei il massimo della simpatia per lui, ecco, mi dispiace ma lo reputo più stronzo di qualunque bestemmiatore o insultatore.
> Ma questo capita quasi quotidianamente e nessuno si traumatizza.
> 
> Anche il mio tono è tranquillo, ci tengo a chiarirlo. È il tono di una semplice constatazione.


Come ha sempre fatto Alex con me no?
Semplice constatazione no?
Come fa Stermy con molti no?

Ma semplice constatazione che non puoi smentire...perchè i post di Alex sono tutti là...
E infatti nessuno come lui qui dentro è stato affossato a più riprese...

Ti pare?

Buona giornata.


----------



## kurdt (16 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Dov'è andato Kurdt?
> 
> A me era simpatico.


Sono rinato in forma di zombie, ora esco dallo stagno putrescente dove sono confinato. Lasciami ripulire dalle alghe e arrivo.


----------



## dammi un nome (16 Settembre 2012)

elkurdt ha detto:


> Sono rinato in forma di zombie, ora esco dallo stagno putrescente dove sono confinato. Lasciami ripulire dalle alghe e arrivo.


:cincin2:benvenuto elk.


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Settembre 2012)

U





Sole ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo con te. Infatti il tono della mia risposta che hai citato era sarcastico.
> Personalmente l'arroganza fine a se stessa, non provocata e gratuita, mi infastidisce più di qualunque volgaritá. Perchè toglie spazio al dialogo ed è molto più aggressiva e provocatoria.
> Nel momento in cui un utente manifesta evidentemente una chiusura al dialogo e alla comunicazione, qualunque sia il tema, e aggredisce screditandoti e usando modi arroganti e sprezzanti solo perchè magari non sei il massimo della simpatia per lui, ecco, mi dispiace ma lo reputo più stronzo di qualunque bestemmiatore o insultatore. Se poi lo stesso utilizza frammenti di post o notizie captate qua e lá per rigirartele contro in modo strumentale e distorcere totalmente il tuo pensiero, ecco, lo trovo doppiamente stronzo e sì, la mia sensibilitá in questi casi è urtata.
> 
> ...



Perfetta descrizione del tuo fidanzato


----------



## Sole (16 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Come ha sempre fatto Alex con me no?
> Semplice constatazione no?
> Come fa Stermy con molti no?
> 
> ...


Anche se non mi ritengo la portavoce di Alex, penso che lui ritenga di avere dei motivi più che validi per avercela personalmente con te. Puó essere uno che insulta senza mezze misure, ma lo fa a ragion veduta, per cose che lui ritiene valide. Non è un provocatore gratuito. Così come non lo è Oscuro, che è altrettanto diretto.

Per il resto, ti prego di parlare di Alex con Alex. Io e lui non siamo in simbiosi.

Buona serata a te.


----------



## @lex (16 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Come ha sempre fatto Alex con me no?
> Semplice constatazione no?
> Come fa Stermy con molti no?
> 
> ...


Ciccio nanetto.... tu sei un piccolp ometto viscido e che pensa che le donne siano solo un buco e che per riempirr quel buoco si venderebbe sua madre...io ti insulto perché è l'unica cosa da fare
...


----------



## Sole (16 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Perfetta descrizione del tuo fidanzato


Stessa risposta per te che ho dato al Conte.

La tua malafede si percepisce dal fatto che intervieni senza nemmeno farti riconoscere. Solo questo basta a screditare totalmente ogni tua parola.


----------



## Spider (16 Settembre 2012)

elkurdt ha detto:


> Sono rinato in forma di zombie, ora esco dallo stagno putrescente dove sono confinato. Lasciami ripulire dalle alghe e arrivo.


..mettici qualche anno... come per l'avatarro.

ohi... scherzo eh?


----------



## Sole (16 Settembre 2012)

elkurdt ha detto:


> Sono rinato in forma di zombie, ora esco dallo stagno putrescente dove sono confinato. Lasciami ripulire dalle alghe e arrivo.


Oh bene, sono contenta.


----------



## @lex (16 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> U
> 
> 
> Perfetta descrizione del tuo fidanzato


come ti piacerebbe essere come me eh? Mammina ti ha insegnato che se si dice qualcosa di spiacevole bisogna farlo senza farsi scoprire? Ahahah...che gente patetica...una vera pena...nessuno capace di guatdatsi in faccia e dirsi una verità che è una...figurati metterci la faccia per dire qualcosa a qualcun altro......che pena...


----------



## Spider (16 Settembre 2012)

elkurdt ha detto:


> Sono rinato in forma di zombie, ora esco dallo stagno putrescente dove sono confinato. Lasciami ripulire dalle alghe e arrivo.


..a pensarci bene, mi ricordi una serie televisiva horror degli anni 70'... "ai confini della realtà".
mitica!!!!
in sintesi... due stronzissimi amanti scoparecci... vengono affogati dal cornutazzo maritozzo di lei...
e tornano sotto forma di zombie, pieni di aghe per vendicarsi!







...di chi ti vuoi vendicare?


----------



## Spider (16 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Stessa risposta per te che ho dato al Conte.
> 
> La tua malafede si percepisce dal fatto che intervieni senza nemmeno farti riconoscere. Solo questo basta a screditare totalmente ogni tua parola.


..ma il conte però, si firma, mette la sua baby foto original, e c'ha pure facebook...
invita tutti.
non mi sembra poco.


----------



## contepinceton (16 Settembre 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> Ciccio nanetto.... tu sei un piccolp ometto viscido e che pensa che le donne siano solo un buco e che per riempirr quel buoco si venderebbe sua madre...io ti insulto perché è l'unica cosa da fare
> ...


No mio caro...tu mi insulti perchè è l'unica cosa che qui dentro hai sempre e solo saputo fare.
Ed è tutto scritto.

Prova tu ad aprire un 3d interessante e profondo no?


"Nel momento in cui un utente manifesta evidentemente una chiusura al dialogo e alla comunicazione, qualunque sia il tema, e aggredisce screditandoti e usando modi arroganti e sprezzanti solo perchè magari non sei il massimo della simpatia per lui, ecco, mi dispiace ma lo reputo più stronzo di qualunque bestemmiatore o insultatore."


----------



## @lex (16 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No mio caro...tu mi insulti perchè è l'unica cosa che qui dentro hai sempre e solo saputo fare.
> Ed è tutto scritto.
> 
> Prova tu ad aprire un 3d interessante e profondo no?
> ...


Oltre a tutto quello che ti ho scritto aggiumgo anche bugiardo.  io ho scritto ANCHE moltp altro ma sono le merde come te che negli anni mi ha "costretto" a non scrivere cose serie su questo forum. e anche tutto questo è scritto, méntolo.


----------



## tombino (16 Settembre 2012)

*Fate ridere*

Volete gestire un forum e i ban fra utenti e non sapete nemmeno stare in linea con l'argomento senza divagare su vostre cazzate e scaramucce gnegnegne. Non ce ne frega un cazzo di ste robe insultatevi in privato!


----------



## contepinceton (16 Settembre 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> Oltre a tutto quello che ti ho scritto aggiumgo anche bugiardo.  io ho scritto ANCHE moltp altro ma sono le merde come te che negli anni mi ha "costretto" a non scrivere cose serie su questo forum. e anche tutto questo è scritto, méntolo.


E come mai finivi sempre bannato?
E come mai eri costretto a clonarti milioni di volte?
Come mai ti è andata così male qua dentro?
Sono sempre gli altri sbagliati per te?

E poi sarei io l'egocentrico eh?

In che mondo viviamo.


----------



## Spider (16 Settembre 2012)

tombino ha detto:


> Volete gestire un forum e i ban fra utenti e non sapete nemmeno stare in linea con l'argomento senza divagare su vostre cazzate e scaramucce gnegnegne. Non ce ne frega un cazzo di ste robe insultatevi in privato!


...è proprio questa, la bellezza del forum,
ma ti ci vorrà tempo per capirlo...


----------



## contepinceton (16 Settembre 2012)

tombino ha detto:


> Volete gestire un forum e i ban fra utenti e non sapete nemmeno stare in linea con l'argomento senza divagare su vostre cazzate e scaramucce gnegnegne. Non ce ne frega un cazzo di ste robe insultatevi in privato!


Visto che robe o neofita?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Da non credere eh?

Siamo proprio delle schiappe...

O tu trombino illumina le nostre menti ottenebrate da ludibrio e dalla menzogna!


----------



## contepinceton (16 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...è proprio questa, la bellezza del forum,
> ma ti ci vorrà tempo per capirlo...


Poi di quali ban va cianciando non si sa eh?
Da quando c'è il sistema nessuno è più stato bannato.
Se vieni affossato poi aspetti un po' di giorni e torni come nuovo eh?

Però il post con la bestema è sparito no?
E il forum è più pulito no?

Tutta xixicà!


----------



## tombino (16 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Però il post con la bestema è sparito no?
> E il forum è più pulito no?
> 
> Tutta xixicà!


Pulito? Qui in giro vedo tante cacche a terra ma che vengono adorate e lasciate lì dicendo: "Oh anche io cago a terra e non me ne pento, siamo dei galli, facciamolo e diamoci tante pacche a vicenda!"


----------



## contepinceton (16 Settembre 2012)

tombino ha detto:


> Pulito? Qui in giro vedo tante cacche a terra ma che vengono adorate e lasciate lì dicendo: "Oh anche io cago a terra e non me ne pento, siamo dei galli, facciamolo e diamoci tante pacche a vicenda!"


Ma nooooooooooo...
Sono solo tuoi pregiudizi eh?

Ma cosa dici su...

Ma cosa ti porta in questo luogo?

Mah ma cosa dici su...
Ma quali galli...

E le galline ne vogliamo parlare?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (16 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Visto che robe o neofita?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Da non credere eh?
> 
> Siamo proprio delle schiappe...
> ...



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Zod (16 Settembre 2012)

tombino ha detto:


> Pulito? Qui in giro vedo tante cacche a terra ma che vengono adorate e lasciate lì dicendo: "Oh anche io cago a terra e non me ne pento, siamo dei galli, facciamolo e diamoci tante pacche a vicenda!"


Trovami un forum umanistico dove non succeda questo. C'é sempre un gruppo storico e dominante, con contrasti al suo interno, e l'ultimo arrivato deve farsi conoscere, per poi entrare a fare parte anche lui del gruppo. Per le ragazze c'é la jus primae noctis con un membro a scelta. Insomma é sempre stato cosí. La cacca la puoi fare ma prima devi prendere confidenza, altrimenti é imbarazzante per tutti. L'importante é che comunque non puzzi troppo, altrimenti vieni cacciato. 

Il tappeto é grande, la coperta é corta, ma a prendersi sul serio qui é indice di inesperienza. Bisogna tirarlo fuori prima.

S*B


----------



## Tebe (16 Settembre 2012)

tombino ha detto:


> Pulito? Qui in giro vedo tante cacche a terra ma che vengono adorate e lasciate lì dicendo: "Oh anche io cago a terra e non me ne pento, siamo dei galli, facciamolo e diamoci tante pacche a vicenda!"



....ma che c'è nell'aria?


----------



## tombino (16 Settembre 2012)

Zod ha detto:


> Trovami un forum umanistico dove non succeda questo. C'é sempre un gruppo storico e dominante, con contrasti al suo interno, e l'ultimo arrivato deve farsi conoscere, per poi entrare a fare parte anche lui del gruppo. Per le ragazze c'é la jus primae noctis con un membro a scelta. Insomma é sempre stato cosí. La cacca la puoi fare ma prima devi prendere confidenza, altrimenti é imbarazzante per tutti. L'importante é che comunque non puzzi troppo, altrimenti vieni cacciato.
> 
> Il tappeto é grande, la coperta é corta, ma a prendersi sul serio qui é indice di inesperienza. Bisogna tirarlo fuori prima.
> 
> S*B


 Ma guarda che qui sul serio non prendo nessuno mi sto facendo grosse risate, compreso il trombino che si addice qui dentro! Oh per dio so come funzionano i forum sono stata in mille e migliaia di forum, so il clima di gruppo e anche delle faide e lo scanzonare i novellini e abbattere subito il provocatore, ma se non ci fossero novellini e provocatori qui ce la si canta e la si suona da soli e rischiate di prendervi voi troppo sul serio e poi facciamocela na cazzo de risata che magari domattina ce svejamo sotto a n cipresso.


----------



## Tebe (16 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma nooooooooooo...
> Sono solo tuoi pregiudizi eh?
> 
> Ma cosa dici su...
> ...


----------



## contepinceton (16 Settembre 2012)

Zod ha detto:


> Trovami un forum umanistico dove non succeda questo. C'é sempre un gruppo storico e dominante, con contrasti al suo interno, e l'ultimo arrivato deve farsi conoscere, per poi entrare a fare parte anche lui del gruppo. Per le ragazze c'é la jus primae noctis con un membro a scelta. Insomma é sempre stato cosí. La cacca la puoi fare ma prima devi prendere confidenza, altrimenti é imbarazzante per tutti. L'importante é che comunque non puzzi troppo, altrimenti vieni cacciato.
> 
> Il tappeto é grande, la coperta é corta, ma a prendersi sul serio qui é indice di inesperienza. Bisogna tirarlo fuori prima.
> 
> S*B


nonononononononono
Carino...

Qui c'è la jus primae contis...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (16 Settembre 2012)

Zod ha detto:


> Trovami un forum umanistico dove non succeda questo. C'é sempre un gruppo storico e dominante, con contrasti al suo interno, e l'ultimo arrivato deve farsi conoscere, per poi entrare a fare parte anche lui del gruppo. *Per le ragazze c'é la jus primae noctis con un membro a scelta.* Insomma é sempre stato cosí. La cacca la puoi fare ma prima devi prendere confidenza, altrimenti é imbarazzante per tutti. L'importante é che comunque non puzzi troppo, altrimenti vieni cacciato.
> 
> Il tappeto é grande, la coperta é corta, ma a prendersi sul serio qui é indice di inesperienza. Bisogna tirarlo fuori prima.
> 
> S*B



Perchè a me no?


----------



## Spider (16 Settembre 2012)

tombino ha detto:


> Ma guarda che qui sul serio non prendo nessuno mi sto facendo grosse risate, compreso il trombino che si addice qui dentro! Oh per dio so come funzionano i forum sono stata in mille e migliaia di forum, so il clima di gruppo e anche delle faide e lo scanzonare i novellini e abbattere subito il provocatore, ma se non ci fossero novellini e provocatori qui ce la si canta e la si suona da soli e rischiate di prendervi voi troppo sul serio e poi facciamocela na cazzo de risata che magari domattina ce svejamo sotto a n cipresso.


...appunto.


----------



## Tebe (16 Settembre 2012)

tombino ha detto:


> Ma guarda che qui sul serio non prendo nessuno mi sto facendo grosse risate, compreso il trombino che si addice qui dentro! Oh per dio so come funzionano i forum sono stata in mille e migliaia di forum, so il clima di gruppo e anche delle faide e lo scanzonare i novellini e abbattere subito il provocatore, ma se non ci fossero novellini e provocatori qui ce la si canta e la si suona da soli e rischiate di prendervi voi troppo sul serio e poi facciamocela na cazzo de risata che magari domattina ce svejamo sotto a n cipresso.



guarda, se non hanno abbattuto me appena entrata...
Ti assicuro che stai prendendo un grosso abbaglio sui modi stalinisti di questo forum, soprattutto dal fatto che non ci sono provocatori.


----------



## contepinceton (16 Settembre 2012)

tombino ha detto:


> Ma guarda che qui sul serio non prendo nessuno mi sto facendo grosse risate, compreso il trombino che si addice qui dentro! Oh per dio so come funzionano i forum sono stata in mille e migliaia di forum, so il clima di gruppo e anche delle faide e lo scanzonare i novellini e abbattere subito il provocatore, ma se non ci fossero novellini e provocatori qui ce la si canta e la si suona da soli e rischiate di prendervi voi troppo sul serio e poi facciamocela na cazzo de risata che magari domattina ce svejamo sotto a n cipresso.


Ma sei una donna?
E come mai ti chiami tombino?
Sei un tomino?

Parlami abbondantemente di te...
Che sono curioso 

La conosci questa?

[video=youtube;BIPTzyIiiLM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BIPTzyIiiLM[/video]


----------



## Spider (16 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma sei una donna?
> E come mai ti chiami tombino?
> Sei un tomino?
> 
> ...


Tombì...attenta che il Conte già ci prova...


----------



## kurdt (16 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> perdonami, non sono cattolica, manco cristiana.
> Mi sono fatta sbattezzare, non ho fatto comunione e cresima, ho lasciato un testamento biologico e uno normale intimando a tutti di farmi un funerale laico o mi incazzo e torno.
> Dico questo per evitare di farmi dare della bigotta.
> 
> ...


Dunque, sono riemerso dalla palude fangosa dove alcuni credevano di avermi spedito a scontare i miei peccati, senza fare i conti con le mia natura sovrannaturale. Sono tornato, e ho fame! muahahahahaahahahahahahahaha! 

Ok, e ora che ho fatto la mia entrata in scena, vediamo di rispondere ad un paio di robe scritte prima. 

@Tebe : La bestemmia ti da fastidio perchè sarebbe una roba gretta incivile e da stupidi. Solo un credente può rompere i coglioni sulle bestemmie, perchè? Ci sono due ragioni. 

1) Un credente ha investito nella sua fede una bella quantità di energie, seguendone i dettami e convincendosi sul serio che c'è un tizio, da qualche parte, che farà rispettare la legge in qualche modo. Tu non hai investito nulla, neppure ci credi! Per questo ti ho detto che era un problema tuo, e non mio, l'essere infastidita dalle bestemmie. Altrimenti, la conseguenza logica è che anche io posso sentirmi infastidito da qualsiasi cosa.

Ad esempio non mi piace che si dica la parola "salame di pere" e se la dici, cazzo, ti dico che sei gretta, stupida e tutto il resto. 

2) Se invece il problema è che ti preoccupi che la bestemmia che dico io possa dare fastidio ai credenti del forum, allora stai dim enticando qualcosa. La bestemmia è considerata peccato in quanto infrazione del comandamento "non nominare il nome di dio invano" e il credente dovrebbe essere infastidito da questo, dalla commissione di un peccato in pubblico, di fronte a lui. Ma se ti preoccupassi di una cosa del genere, allora non dovresti scrivere del fatto che tradisci il tuo uomo, perchè ehi, non so se ricordi il sesto comandamento. Anche quello da fastidio ad un credente. 
Non è che si può essere buoni a compartimenti stagni.

Ecco perchè se t'infastidisci sono fatti tuoi. 

Diverso il caso in cui a chiedermi di non bestemmiare sia un credente, anche li devo pensarci su, ma posso capire la richiesta, che viene da una persona che spende energie per ragioni che magari non capisco, ma posso decidere di rispettare, se ho voglia. 

Rimane il fatto che mi sento come Ceccherini ora, bannato solo per aver detto mannaggia la (cantante di musica pop autrice di "like a virgin").


----------



## lunaiena (16 Settembre 2012)

tombino ha detto:


> Ma guarda che qui sul serio non prendo nessuno mi sto facendo grosse risate, compreso il trombino che si addice qui dentro! Oh per dio so come funzionano i forum sono stata in mille e migliaia di forum, so il clima di gruppo e anche delle faide e lo scanzonare i novellini e abbattere subito il provocatore, ma se non ci fossero novellini e provocatori qui ce la si canta e la si suona da soli e rischiate di prendervi voi troppo sul serio e poi facciamocela na cazzo de risata che magari *domattina ce svejamo sotto a n cipresso*.


Ma ... Ehm.....
cOme dire ...
parla per te....


----------



## tombino (16 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma sei una donna?
> E come mai ti chiami tombino?
> Sei un tomino?
> 
> ...


Mi faceva ridere la parola tombino, uso sempre nick strani. Non conoscevo comunque e di me c'è da sapere che mangio bestemmie a colazione.


----------



## dammi un nome (16 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Visto che robe o neofita?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Da non credere eh?
> 
> Siamo proprio delle schiappe...
> ...




ahahahah


----------



## kurdt (16 Settembre 2012)

tombino ha detto:


> Mi faceva ridere la parola tombino, uso sempre nick strani. Non conoscevo comunque e di me c'è da sapere che mangio bestemmie a colazione.



"Fai colazione con pane&bestemmia! Perchè anche tu meriti una spinta dall'alto. " 

Ci tengo anche a far notare una cosa, qualcuno m'ha definito "troll", niente di più sbagliato. Se guardate i miei (pochi) messaggi, sono praticamente tutti in topic. Quelli che divagano sparando cazzate sono altri, non certo io.


----------



## dammi un nome (16 Settembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ma ... Ehm.....
> cOme dire ...
> parla per te....


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lunaiena (16 Settembre 2012)

elkurdt ha detto:


> Dunque, sono riemerso dalla palude fangosa dove alcuni credevano di avermi spedito a scontare i miei peccati, senza fare i conti con le mia natura sovrannaturale. Sono tornato, e ho fame! muahahahahaahahahahahahahaha!
> 
> Ok, e ora che ho fatto la mia entrata in scena, vediamo di rispondere ad un paio di robe scritte prima.
> 
> ...




Peró che guma che sei...
sciallati elk....
qui c'è gente okkei....


----------



## Spider (16 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Il Conte è una persona subdola e fastidiosa. Che scrive di voler essere lasciato in pace eppure continua a infilarsi in ogni 3D per lanciare le sue provocazioni.
> 
> La stessa persona che si vantava di aver contribuito a smantellare il vecchio forum (su cui Alex ha partecipato anche con altri toni) e che sperava di far fuori quelle che considerava l'ultimo baluardo, Minerva e Amoremio.
> Certo, ha modi meno grezzi di altri, sa scrivere post commoventi e profondi, ma per quanto mi riguarda non è una persona limpida e tollerante come vorrebbe sbandierarsi. Lui voleva un forum a sua immagine e somiglianza e bè, direi che c'è andato vicino. Stasera l'ennesimo rosso (magari non suo eh, ultimamente ne arrivano un po' da ogni dove) e l'ennesima provocazione su un post in cui non si parlava nemmeno di lui, in cui ho semplicemente espresso una mia opinione pensando a un utente che ultimamente mi infastidisce parecchio.
> ...


Sole a me sei sempre piaciuta... spesso mi sono ritrovato in quello che scrivi.
ho condiviso mentalmente moltissime tue argomentazioni,modi di intendere, di vedere la vita.
Inutile continuare la sviolinata proprio perchè sicera.
ma anche il conte, con la sua filosofia, con il suo modo di vedere le cose... posso dire mi ha aiutato.
Da quello che vi apostrofate, sembra esserci un acredine vecchia e profonda che, ahimè non mi appartiene, quindi non capisco fino in fondo, cosa in realtà volete dirvi.
possibile che sia così forte?
perdere la tua voce  qui dentro sarebbe si una garve perdita.


----------



## contepinceton (16 Settembre 2012)

:blank:


----------



## Zod (16 Settembre 2012)

elkurdt ha detto:


> Dunque, sono riemerso dalla palude fangosa dove alcuni credevano di avermi spedito a scontare i miei peccati, senza fare i conti con le mia natura sovrannaturale. Sono tornato, e ho fame! muahahahahaahahahahahahahaha!
> 
> Ok, e ora che ho fatto la mia entrata in scena, vediamo di rispondere ad un paio di robe scritte prima.
> 
> ...


Esistono cose comunemente tollerate e cose no. La bestemmia non é tra le cose comunemente tollerate, soprattutto se scritta. A farle compagnia ci sono : affermazioni razziste, omofobe, pedofile, sataniste, estremiste in generale. Tradire é tollerato da tutti meno che dal cornuto direttamente interessato, e poi siamo in un forum che si chiama tradimento.net. Se uno ha problemi a tollerare la negazione del sesto comandamento non viene qui.

Sta per nascere una guerra a causa di un film bestemmia, e tu la vuoi sdoganare come fosse consuetudine.

S*B


----------



## Zod (16 Settembre 2012)

elkurdt ha detto:


> "Fai colazione con pane&bestemmia! Perchè anche tu meriti una spinta dall'alto. "
> 
> Ci tengo anche a far notare una cosa, qualcuno m'ha definito "troll", niente di più sbagliato. Se guardate i miei (pochi) messaggi, sono praticamente tutti in topic. Quelli che divagano sparando cazzate sono altri, non certo io.


Secondo me chi bestemmia in un forum cerca la flame, e chi cerca la flame é un troll. 

S*B


----------



## kurdt (16 Settembre 2012)

Zod ha detto:


> Esistono cose comunemente tollerate e cose no. La bestemmia non é tra le cose comunemente tollerate, soprattutto se scritta. A farle compagnia ci sono : affermazioni razziste, omofobe, pedofile, sataniste, estremiste in generale. Tradire é tollerato da tutti meno che dal cornuto direttamente interessato, e poi siamo in un forum che si chiama tradimento.net. Se uno ha problemi a tollerare la negazione del sesto comandamento non viene qui.
> 
> Sta per nascere una guerra a causa di un film bestemmia, e tu la vuoi sdoganare come fosse consuetudine.
> 
> S*B



Tu probabilmente non hai letto quello che ho scritto, o non lo hai ben capito. Io ho scritto che se è tollerato tradire, dovrebbe essere LOGICAMENTE (logica matematica) tollerato anche bestemmiare, perchè la motivazione per cui sono comportamenti esecrabili è la stessa. 

Detto questo, NON sto sdoganando la bestemmia, sto solo facendo notare le conseguenze logiche di un comportamento. 

E non puoi paragonare cose come "affermazioni razziste, omofobe, pedofile, sataniste, estremiste in generale" ad una bestemmia, per favore, sono cose molto diverse, non so se te ne accorgi.

Non sta per scoppiare nessuna guerra e non c'è nessun esercito, piuttosto, scrivi qualcosa riguardo quello che ha detto Tombino, per esempio, che è l'unico che ha provato a riportare la discussione sui binari che volevo darle.


----------



## contepinceton (17 Settembre 2012)

elkurdt ha detto:


> Tu probabilmente non hai letto quello che ho scritto, o non lo hai ben capito. Io ho scritto che se è tollerato tradire, dovrebbe essere LOGICAMENTE (logica matematica) tollerato anche bestemmiare, perchè la motivazione per cui sono comportamenti esecrabili è la stessa.
> 
> Detto questo, NON sto sdoganando la bestemmia, sto solo facendo notare le conseguenze logiche di un comportamento.
> 
> ...


Beh sulla religione e cosa varia hai una logica tutta tua...
Adesso cerco di risponderti in un'altra maniera al tuo lungo post dedicato a tebe.
Ma chiudiamo la faccenda della bestemmia in un modo empirico.
Tu sei lì e bestemmi la Madonna no?
Io un po' tollero...
Poi comincio a farti capire le cose esordendo con senti questa...
Putana to mare.

E tu irrigidisci.
Poi ti faccio tutti i tuoi bei discorsetti ecc..ecc..ecc...

Qui amico gira così:
Scrivi una cosa che piace viene approvata dagli utenti.
Scrivi una cosa che non piace viene disapprovata dagli utenti.

Fine della storia.
Tutto il resto sono solo sterili, vane, e vacue polemiche.

E per inciso lo smeraldo è mio.
Fatto perchè tu non possa venire affossato di nuovo, in qualche maniera.
In modo che dopo non ti debba clonare come triploelk....ecc..ecc...

Startene in silenzio un po' di giorni no?

Cercare di capire come sono le persone qui dentro prima di pontificare no?

In altre parole sei tu che ti devi adattare a questo ambiente, non noi a te...

Mi pare LOGICO no?


----------



## free (17 Settembre 2012)

elkurdt ha detto:


> Tu probabilmente non hai letto quello che ho scritto, o non lo hai ben capito. *Io ho scritto che se è tollerato tradire, dovrebbe essere LOGICAMENTE (logica matematica) tollerato anche bestemmiare, perchè la motivazione per cui sono comportamenti esecrabili è la stessa. *
> 
> Detto questo, NON sto sdoganando la bestemmia, sto solo facendo notare le conseguenze logiche di un comportamento.
> 
> ...



secondo me no, affatto
poichè la bestemmia afferisce a qualcosa che va contro le nostre tradizioni, che poco hanno a che fare con i 10 comandamenti "stranieri" 
il tradimento, invece, è sempre stato di gran "moda"


----------



## Spider (17 Settembre 2012)

elkurdt ha detto:


> Tu probabilmente non hai letto quello che ho scritto, o non lo hai ben capito. Io ho scritto che se è tollerato tradire, dovrebbe essere LOGICAMENTE (logica matematica) tollerato anche bestemmiare, perchè la motivazione per cui sono comportamenti esecrabili è la stessa.
> 
> Detto questo, NON sto sdoganando la bestemmia, sto solo facendo notare le conseguenze logiche di un comportamento.
> 
> ...


...i binari non puoi darli tu, almeno te ne rendi conto?
lanci un pensiero, e questo prende una piega, una smorfia.. o diventa serio.
fortuna.
e dentro alla smorfia che devi leggere le cose, non fuori.
paragoni la bestemmia al tradimento, ma non è la stesa cosa:
il tradimento è un offesa al singolo, la bestemmia alla pluralità.
cosa offende te? niente?
immagini esplicite di sesso, pedofilia, scene crude di sangue...?
perchè non sono postate?
se niente dovrebbe offenderci?
in realtà un limite c'è, sei tu che non vuoi vedere il tuo.


----------



## kurdt (17 Settembre 2012)

Zod ha detto:


> Esistono cose comunemente tollerate e cose no. La bestemmia non é tra le cose comunemente tollerate, soprattutto se scritta. A farle compagnia ci sono : affermazioni razziste, omofobe, pedofile, sataniste, estremiste in generale. Tradire é tollerato da tutti meno che dal cornuto direttamente interessato, e poi siamo in un forum che si chiama tradimento.net. Se uno ha problemi a tollerare la negazione del sesto comandamento non viene qui.
> 
> Sta per nascere una guerra a causa di un film bestemmia, e tu la vuoi sdoganare come fosse consuetudine.
> 
> S*B





Spider ha detto:


> ...i binari non puoi darli tu, almeno te ne rendi conto?
> lanci un pensiero, e questo prende una piega, una smorfia.. o diventa serio.
> fortuna.
> e dentro alla smorfia che devi leggere le cose, non fuori.
> ...


1) Parlavo dei binari della discussione. E al fatto che siate più interessati ad una bestemmia che al resto. Alcuni si stanno comportando come un esercito di beghine offese, scatenando uno tsunami rosso sul mio account nuovo di zecca.

2) Il tradimento è un offesa al singolo e la bestemma alla pluralità! Scusami, perchè sarebbe un offesa alla pluralità solo la bestemmia e non il tradimento? Ribadisco il fatto che posso capire che possa infastidire una persona religiosa, e posso anche evitarle per lo stesso motivo. Ma forse non hai letto quello che ho scritto prima. 

3) L'unica cosa che mi offende è la sofferenza distribuita gratuitamente. Da queste parti, a pacchi.


----------



## contepinceton (17 Settembre 2012)

elkurdt ha detto:


> Dunque, sono riemerso dalla palude fangosa dove alcuni credevano di avermi spedito a scontare i miei peccati, senza fare i conti con le mia natura sovrannaturale. Sono tornato, e ho fame! muahahahahaahahahahahahahaha!
> 
> Ok, e ora che ho fatto la mia entrata in scena, vediamo di rispondere ad un paio di robe scritte prima.
> 
> ...


Ti rispondo sulla religione.
Allora la religione di un individuo si basa su un insieme di credenze che non hanno nessun effetto pratico, ma hanno un enorme significato per chi vi crede. Nella religione cristiana la fede è un dono di Dio. E' Dio che si fa conoscere agli uomini, non gli uomini capaci di arrivare fino a lui. Nulla di più anticristiano è quello che hai scritto tu, riguardo un Dio che farebbe rispettare le regole.

Ora se proprio vuoi saperla tutta...il primo a infastidirsi leggendo quella tua espressione rivolta alla Madonna...udite udite udite è stato LOTHAR e non certo Tebe.

Tebe caso mai si è risentita perchè tu le hai risposto in maniera poco elegante e scontrosa.

E Lothar non è uno stinco di santo.
Non è bigotto.
Ecc..ecc..ecc...

Ma ha un forte senso del sentire comune.

La bestemmia non ha nulla a che vedere con il primo comandamento.
Il non nominare il nome di Dio invano, nella tradizione ebraica, ha tutto un'altro significato, che potrebbe tradursi come non nominare il nome di Dio per cazzate umane, potrebbe tradursi prendi Dio sul serio, non nominare il nome di Dio invano, sta per quell'atteggiamento che c'era qui una volta che ogni 3 x2 si invocava l'intervento di Admin a moderare. Non a caso Cristo per primo viene accusato di bestemmia.

Ora da buon veneto posso dirti, che molti di noi usano la bestemmia come intercalare, MA vorrei sottolineare che i più accaniti bestemmiatori, bestemmiano al bar, e MAI davanti alla moglie, MAI davanti alle signore. 
Cosa capita?

Capita che al signor direttore di Banca, scappa la bestemmia davanti a dei futuri clienti...e si vede i clienti...che se ne vanno. Invece se la bestemmia scappa al muratore ridono.

Nel sentire comune, la bestemmia è da persona involuta, gretta, ignorante, maleducata, insensibile ecc..ecc.ecc..

Questo ha urtato Lothar, vedere una bestemmia, nel forum dove scrive. 

Non era mai capitato.

Adesso ci faremo una ragione che tu sei un utente che è uso scrivere bestemmie, perchè a me francamente, non è mai capitato di leggere bestemmie per mail, per sms, ecc..ecc...ci sono se vuoi ottimi video su youtube piene di bestemmie...ti dico solo che se tu ne posti uno...nel 3d dedicato alle belle canzoni, poi non piangere da Admin se arrivano i rubini, per far sparire quel post, che può risultare sgradito a qualcuno.

Il sesto comandamento non riguarda l'adulterio.
Il comandamento che riguarda l'adulterio è il nono.
In tema di religione cristiana sei na schiappa.

Io sono molto credente e non desidero leggere bestemmie in nessun posto.

Infine ti ricordo che i dieci comandamenti riguardano l'antico testamento, 
I cristiani e la religione cattolica sono costruiti sul nuovo testamento.

Dove appunto Cristo ha dato compimento alla legge Mosaica.
E l'ha superata con i due comandamenti sull'amore: 

“I farisei, udito che egli aveva chiuso la bocca ai sadducei, si radunarono; e uno di loro, dottore della legge, gli [a Yeshùa] domandò, per metterlo alla prova: ‘Maestro, qual è, nella legge, il gran comandamento?’ Gesù gli disse: ‘Ama il Signore Dio tuo con tutto il tuo cuore, con tutta la tua anima e con tutta la tua mente. Questo è il grande e il primo comandamento. Il secondo, simile a questo, è: Ama il tuo prossimo come te stesso. Da questi due comandamenti dipendono tutta la legge e i profeti’”. – Mt 22:34-40.

VOglio sperare che questo forum non sia popolato da persone di così bassa cultura, da dover ricorrere alla bestemmie di quart'ordine per richiamare un po di attenzione su di loro.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (17 Settembre 2012)

elkurdt ha detto:


> Tu probabilmente non hai letto quello che ho scritto, o non lo hai ben capito. Io ho scritto che se è tollerato tradire, dovrebbe essere LOGICAMENTE (logica matematica) tollerato anche bestemmiare, perchè la motivazione per cui sono comportamenti esecrabili è la stessa.
> 
> Detto questo, NON sto sdoganando la bestemmia, sto solo facendo notare le conseguenze logiche di un comportamento.
> 
> ...



Sì, d'accordo:

ma francamente questo tombino mi ha tritato il cazzo oltre misura.

L' Admin ha spiegato come funziona questo forum, se non vi piace levate le chiappe

Altrimenti siete i benvenuti come tutti gli altri


----------



## tombino (17 Settembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> E allora che cazzo vuoi?
> 
> Stai ripetendo concetti e dinamiche che qui sono risaputi e vissuti quotidianamente, compresa la sana ironia
> nei confronti di se stessi



E faccio anche della fottuta sana ironia su di te adesso così perché mi piace ripetere dinamiche e concetti risaputi e vissuti quotidianamente come che tu sia una stronza di dimensioni ipergalattiche.
Ahahahah a me fa ridere un sacco!

Che cazzo voglio? Tu molti sicuramente a me basta quello del mio compagno


----------



## contepinceton (17 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> secondo me no, affatto
> poichè la bestemmia afferisce a qualcosa che va contro le nostre tradizioni, che poco hanno a che fare con i 10 comandamenti "stranieri"
> il tradimento, invece, è sempre stato di gran "moda"


Beh...
Tutta la storia della salvezza dell'uomo, se leggi la Bibbia parla dei tradimenti dell'uomo e della fedeltà di DIo.

Esempio eclatante?
Mosè va sulla montagna a farsi dare le tavole della legge.

Torna giù e trova che il popolo si era già fatto un vitello d'oro.
Pare che Mosè s'incazzò come una iena, e ruppe le tavole, ma non è dato sapere se bestemmiò la Madonna.


----------



## Spider (17 Settembre 2012)

elkurdt ha detto:


> 1) Parlavo dei binari della discussione. E al fatto che siate più interessati ad una bestemmia che al resto. Alcuni si stanno comportando come un esercito di beghine offese, scatenando uno tsunami rosso sul mio account nuovo di zecca.
> 
> 2) Il tradimento è un offesa al singolo e la bestemma alla pluralità! Scusami, perchè sarebbe un offesa alla pluralità solo la bestemmia e non il tradimento? Ribadisco il fatto che posso capire che possa infastidire una persona religiosa, e posso anche evitarle per lo stesso motivo. Ma forse non hai letto quello che ho scritto prima.
> 
> 3) L'unica cosa che mi offende è la sofferenza distribuita gratuitamente. Da queste parti, a pacchi.



sei troppo permaloso...
il tradimento non offende la pluralità, perchè rappresenta un fatto privato.
tra due persone, mica in comunione.
posso avere un concetto ben diverso di tradimento e... non sentirlo affatto.
questo naturalmente vale per la bestemmia, ma ammetterai che il tuo sentire non è più privato, è comune.
Tebe nonostante ti ha detto di non essere religiosa, ha sentito un offesa.
è un sentire comune, far parte comunque di una "comunità".
casa offende te?
dimmelo, perchè io lo posto...
vediamo se non ti senti offeso.


----------



## free (17 Settembre 2012)

tombino ha detto:


> E faccio anche della fottuta sana ironia su di te adesso così perché mi piace ripetere dinamiche e concetti risaputi e vissuti quotidianamente come che tu sia una stronza di dimensioni ipergalattiche.
> Ahahahah a me fa ridere un sacco!
> 
> Che cazzo voglio? Tu molti sicuramente a me basta quello del mio compagno



ma che ci fai su millemila forum?
per capire


----------



## Chiara Matraini (17 Settembre 2012)

tombino ha detto:


> E faccio anche della fottuta sana ironia su di te adesso così perché mi piace ripetere dinamiche e concetti risaputi e vissuti quotidianamente come che tu sia una stronza di dimensioni ipergalattiche.
> Ahahahah a me fa ridere un sacco!
> 
> Che cazzo voglio? Tu molti sicuramente a me basta quello del mio compagno



Ma certo che sono una stronza
Tranquilla che non arriverai mai al mio livello

Il tuo rubino rosso mi fa il solletico


----------



## kurdt (17 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> sei troppo permaloso...
> il tradimento non offende la pluralità, perchè rappresenta un fatto privato.
> tra due persone, mica in comunione.
> posso avere un concetto ben diverso di tradimento e... non sentirlo affatto.
> ...


Non mi offende niente, in realtà. Puoi provarci pure, magari mandami messaggi privati con quello che preferisci io veda, lo guarderò, e non mi cambierà di una virgola.


----------



## tombino (17 Settembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Sì, d'accordo:
> 
> ma francamente questo tombino mi ha tritato il cazzo oltre misura.
> 
> ...



Se non hai una vita soddisfacente e ti fai triturare il cazzo da una stronza come me che di te non frega un cazzo devi avere seri problemi, perché a me puoi dire tutto che mi sto solo creando un passatempo, voi ve la state prendendo sul serio.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (17 Settembre 2012)

tombino ha detto:


> E faccio anche della fottuta sana ironia su di te adesso così perché mi piace ripetere dinamiche e concetti risaputi e vissuti quotidianamente come che tu sia una stronza di dimensioni ipergalattiche.
> Ahahahah a me fa ridere un sacco!
> 
> Che cazzo voglio? Tu molti sicuramente a me basta quello del mio compagno


Dimenticavo:

a differenza di te io non disapprovo, perchè, secondo il meccanismo di questo forum, potrei disintegrarti nel giro di due giorni


----------



## tombino (17 Settembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma certo che sono una stronza
> Tranquilla che non arriverai mai al mio livello
> 
> Il tuo rubino rosso mi fa il solletico


Rubino? Non capisco.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (17 Settembre 2012)

tombino ha detto:


> *Se non hai una vita soddisfacente* e ti fai triturare il cazzo da una stronza come me che di te non frega un cazzo devi avere seri problemi, perché a me puoi dire tutto che mi sto solo creando un passatempo, voi ve la state prendendo sul serio.



Come no... ha parlato l'esperta di vite soddisfacenti, vero?


----------



## free (17 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh...
> Tutta la storia della salvezza dell'uomo, se leggi la Bibbia parla dei tradimenti dell'uomo e della fedeltà di DIo.
> 
> Esempio eclatante?
> ...


dicevo solo che la bestemmia va contro il fatto che siamo nati e cresciuti con madonne e cristi ad ogni angolo
è un modo di rinnegare la nostra storia, per questo dà fastidio, non per motivi meramente religiosi, secondo me

oh, a me ogni tanto scappa ,eh, lo ammetto
ma in effetti non ho mai pensato di scrivere bestemmie, mi sembra un'inutile provocazione


----------



## tombino (17 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma che ci fai su millemila forum?
> per capire


è per dire che mi sono iscritta a vari forum, alcuni per cazzeggiare? altri per cose mie di cui avevo voglia di pareri e consigli.

Ma si parla di anni fa quando ero una pischella.


----------



## Spider (17 Settembre 2012)

elkurdt ha detto:


> Non mi offende niente, in realtà. Puoi provarci pure, magari mandami messaggi privati con quello che preferisci io veda, lo guarderò, e non mi cambierà di una virgola.


io non ho nessuna intenzione di mandarti in privato niente...
forse dovresti ragionare su come sei fatto.
niente ti offende?...niente allora può meravigliarti...questo lo sai, vero?


----------



## free (17 Settembre 2012)

tombino ha detto:


> è per dire che mi sono iscritta a vari forum, alcuni per cazzeggiare? altri per cose mie di cui avevo voglia di pareri e consigli.
> 
> Ma si parla di anni fa quando ero una pischella.


bene, su che cosa possiamo fornirti pareri e consigli?


----------



## free (17 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> io non ho nessuna intenzione di mandarti in privato niente...
> forse dovresti ragionare su come sei fatto.
> niente ti offende?...niente allora può meravigliarti...questo lo sai, vero?



mi pare che resti offeso dalla sofferenza gratuita


----------



## lunaiena (17 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma che ci fai su millemila forum?
> per capire



Penso della sana ironia...
visto che domani potrebbe svegliarsi sotto un cipresso


----------



## tombino (17 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> bene, su che cosa possiamo fornirti pareri e consigli?


A me interesserebbe sentire le motivazioni per cui una persona ritenga giusto tradire e non portare rispetto alla persona che si ha a proprio fianco e questo fanatismo nel portarlo invece per un Dio che non si sa se esiste o meno.

E poi ovviamente sapere riguardo il post iniziale di Kurdt, perché tradire e fare del male quando potreste semplicemente non legarvi a nessuno e scopare come ricci chi cazzo vi pare senza vincoli?

Grazie comunque


----------



## kurdt (17 Settembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Penso della sana ironia...
> visto che domani potrebbe svegliarsi sotto un cipresso


^^ Geniale ^^


----------



## tombino (17 Settembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Penso della sana ironia...
> visto che domani potrebbe svegliarsi sotto un cipresso


Ahahahah eddaje anche no?


----------



## free (17 Settembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Penso della sana ironia...
> visto che domani potrebbe svegliarsi sotto un cipresso



oddio Luna!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## kurdt (17 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ti rispondo sulla religione.
> Allora la religione di un individuo si basa su un insieme di credenze che non hanno nessun effetto pratico, ma hanno un enorme significato per chi vi crede. Nella religione cristiana la fede è un dono di Dio. E' Dio che si fa conoscere agli uomini, non gli uomini capaci di arrivare fino a lui. Nulla di più anticristiano è quello che hai scritto tu, riguardo un Dio che farebbe rispettare le regole.
> 
> Ora se proprio vuoi saperla tutta...il primo a infastidirsi leggendo quella tua espressione rivolta alla Madonna...udite udite udite è stato LOTHAR e non certo Tebe.
> ...


Conte quella cattolica di religione non è fatta come dici tu. 



"Maestro, che cosa devo fare di buono per ottenere la vita eterna? ». Al giovane che gli rivolge questa domanda, Gesù risponde innanzi tutto richiamando la necessità di riconoscere Dio come « il solo Buono », come il Bene per eccellenza e come la sorgente di ogni bene. Poi Gesù gli dice: « Se vuoi entrare nella vita, osserva i comandamenti ». Ed elenca al suo interlocutore i comandamenti che riguardano l'amore del prossimo: « Non uccidere, non commettere adulterio, non rubare, non testimoniare il falso, onora tuo padre e tua madre ». Infine Gesù riassume questi comandamenti in una formulazione positiva: « Ama il prossimo tuo come te stesso » (_Mt _19,16-19) "


« Il precetto: Non commettere adulterio, Non uccidere, Non rubare, Non desiderare e qualsiasi altro comandamento, si riassume in queste parole: Amerai il prossimo tuo come te stesso. L'amore non fa nessun male al prossimo: pieno compimento della legge è l'amore » (_Rm _13,9-10).

Ma puoi chiedere a qualunque prete, i dieci comandamenti sono PARTE INTEGRANTE della tradizione cattolica, e il cattolico è ANCORA tenuto a rispettarli, altrimenti non è cattolico. 


Il Concilio di Trento insegna che i dieci comandamenti obbligano i cristiani e che l'uomo giustificato è ancora tenuto ad osservarli.[SUP]17[/SUP] Il Concilio Vaticano II afferma: « I Vescovi, quali successori degli Apostoli, ricevono dal Signore [...] la missione di insegnare a tutte le genti e di predicare il Vangelo ad ogni creatura, affinché tutti gli uomini, per mezzo della fede, del Battesimo e dell'osservanza dei comandamenti, ottengano la salvezza ».[SUP]18[/SUP]​

Detto questo, grazie dello smeraldo. ​

Sul resto, non ho voglia di continuare a discutere.  E' una perdita di tempo.


----------



## Spider (17 Settembre 2012)

tombino ha detto:


> A me interesserebbe sentire le motivazioni per cui una persona ritenga giusto tradire e non portare rispetto alla persona che si ha a proprio fianco e questo fanatismo nel portarlo invece per un Dio che non si sa se esiste o meno.
> 
> E poi ovviamente sapere riguardo il post iniziale di Kurdt, perché tradire e fare del male quando potreste semplicemente non legarvi a nessuno e scopare come ricci chi cazzo vi pare senza vincoli?
> 
> Grazie comunque


troppo facile,
rileggiti tutto, post dopo post, e troverai risposte serie,
 serissime, intelligenti in mezzo ad un mare di cazzate!
prendere o lasciare.


----------



## free (17 Settembre 2012)

tombino ha detto:


> A me interesserebbe sentire le motivazioni per cui una persona ritenga giusto tradire e non portare rispetto alla persona che si ha a proprio fianco e questo fanatismo nel portarlo invece per un Dio che non si sa se esiste o meno.
> 
> E poi ovviamente sapere riguardo il post iniziale di Kurdt, perché tradire e fare del male quando potreste semplicemente non legarvi a nessuno e scopare come ricci chi cazzo vi pare senza vincoli?
> 
> Grazie comunque



allora non sono la persona adatta
io ho tradito una volta sola per trovare il "coraggio" di lasciare, e così ho fatto
a distanza di anni, mi era venuta una mezza idea di fare il bis (non che ne vada fiera, ma tant'è), ma sono stata lasciata prima che gli eventi precipitassero sono sfigata proprio come traditrice

e non mi pare che abbiamo fanatici religiosi qui, non ti preoccupare


----------



## Spider (17 Settembre 2012)

elkurdt ha detto:


> Conte quella cattolica di religione non è fatta come dici tu.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



vedo, che qualcosa... ancora meraviglia.. lo smeraldino, appunto.
non tutto è perduto...basta tintillare la vanità.
quando non si hanno più argomenti... meglio parlare del... tempo


----------



## Tebe (17 Settembre 2012)

elkurdt ha detto:


> Dunque, sono riemerso dalla palude fangosa dove alcuni credevano di avermi spedito a scontare i miei peccati, senza fare i conti con le mia natura sovrannaturale. Sono tornato, e ho fame! muahahahahaahahahahahahahaha!
> 
> Ok, e ora che ho fatto la mia entrata in scena, vediamo di rispondere ad un paio di robe scritte prima.
> 
> ...


Sostengo che i neanderthal siano stati "massacrati" dai Sapiens.
Pensa. hanno convissuto due razze umanoidi sulla terra, come star trek e poi. Puff!
I neanderthal estinti e pure velocemente.

E' una cosa che mi ha sempre incuriosito. Sempre. E' davvero fantascientifico, non credi?
Comunque io sposo la teoria del genocidio sapiens, anche se quella sessuale potrebbe avere un suo perchè.
Sembra che i sapiens fossero più "belli", mentre i neanderthal più scimmieschi, quindi...dubito che si scopassero e poi sembra che gli accoppiamenti fossero sterili.

Un assimilazione borg sapiens?



Ops...è cotta la torta di ricotta.


----------



## contepinceton (17 Settembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma certo che sono una stronza
> Tranquilla che non arriverai mai al mio livello
> 
> Il tuo rubino rosso mi fa il solletico


Strano uno nuovo non può rubinare...


----------



## contepinceton (17 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> dicevo solo che la bestemmia va contro il fatto che siamo nati e cresciuti con madonne e cristi ad ogni angolo
> è un modo di rinnegare la nostra storia, per questo dà fastidio, non per motivi meramente religiosi, secondo me
> 
> oh, a me ogni tanto scappa ,eh, lo ammetto
> ma in effetti non ho mai pensato di scrivere bestemmie, mi sembra un'inutile provocazione


Senti mettila come vuoi...
AL liceo.
Il preside ha udito uno bestemmiare durante la ricreazione.
Sospeso per 4 giorni dalla scuola.
Tu sei una docente?
Ok...

Bestemmia in classe e vediamo come si mette.

Ripeto dipende dai contesti, i luoghi ecc..ecc..ecc...

Si penso che sia molto culturale...
Infatti per esempio io che sono antifemminista mentre magari rido delle besteme che sento al bar tra i giocatori di carte...sono un po' allibito quando le sento da ragazzine di quindici anni.

Cosa vuoi che ti dica...
Mi aggiornerò...


----------



## contepinceton (17 Settembre 2012)

tombino ha detto:


> è per dire che mi sono iscritta a vari forum, alcuni per cazzeggiare? altri per cose mie di cui avevo voglia di pareri e consigli.
> 
> Ma si parla di anni fa quando ero una pischella.


Ma mi spieghi il tuo avatar?


----------



## dammi un nome (17 Settembre 2012)

*spider, suvvia*



Spider ha detto:


> vedo, che qualcosa... ancora meraviglia.. lo smeraldino, appunto.
> non tutto è perduto...basta tintillare la vanità.
> quando non si hanno più argomenti... meglio parlare del... tempo



Sei ingeneroso, non mi sembra che abbia parlato del tempo sino ad ora.


----------



## Tebe (17 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma che ci fai su millemila forum?
> per capire



la bannano probabilmente



:risata:


----------



## dammi un nome (17 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Senti mettila come vuoi...
> AL liceo.
> Il preside ha udito uno bestemmiare durante la ricreazione.
> Sospeso per 4 giorni dalla scuola.
> ...


appunto.


ma il tuo ruolo in quel contesto è altro.


----------



## Spider (17 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> Sei ingeneroso, non mi sembra che abbia parlato del tempo sino ad ora.


si mai... ma aveva tanta voglia di farlo.
visto che pensa di perdere il *tempo* fisico.
parliamo di quello meteorologico...
magari è un esperto.


----------



## contepinceton (17 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> vedo, che qualcosa... ancora meraviglia.. lo smeraldino, appunto.
> non tutto è perduto...basta tintillare la vanità.
> quando non si hanno più argomenti... meglio parlare del... tempo


Non hai capito gliel'ho dato io, in maniera che non succeda che venga affossato di nuovo e partono le sterile polemiche no?
Cosa non si fa per dare una mano ai nuovi eh?
Tanto la prossima che bestema la Madonna...gli scrivo putana to mare...che vediamo se reagisce no?
Inutile fare tanti discorsi no?


----------



## Spider (17 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non hai capito gliel'ho dato io, in maniera che non succeda che venga affossato di nuovo e partono le sterile polemiche no?
> Cosa non si fa per dare una mano ai nuovi eh?
> Tanto la prossima che bestema la Madonna...gli scrivo putana to mare...che vediamo se reagisce no?
> Inutile fare tanti discorsi no?


se è per questo, glielo do anche io...
anche più di uno.
niente è peggio della censura.
quella è la vera bestemmia.


----------



## Tebe (17 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> oddio Luna!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


:risata::risata::risata::risata::risata:


----------



## contepinceton (17 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> appunto.
> 
> 
> ma il tuo ruolo in quel contesto è altro.


I genitori del ragazzo non hanno tirato su un casino contro il preside eh?
Anzi.

E lui non ha detto tanto bestema tutta la classe...

Si è vergognato come un ladro.

Dei casso...anche in caserma...tutti là che bestemmiano come matti...alla sera arrivavano le morose...e allora basta bestemmie...dai su...

Sarò antico io...


----------



## Zod (17 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Sostengo che i neanderthal siano stati "massacrati" dai Sapiens.
> Pensa. hanno convissuto due razze umanoidi sulla terra, come star trek e poi. Puff!
> I neanderthal estinti e pure velocemente.
> 
> ...


Secondo me non sono soppravissuti a un virus, magari portato proprio dai sapiens. Una sorta di nanotecnologia per la quale la resistenza é inutile. 

S*B


----------



## contepinceton (17 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> se è per questo, glielo do anche io...
> anche più di uno.
> niente è peggio della censura.
> quella è la vera bestemmia.


Ok...ma non puoi dire che qui dentro ci sia la censura eh?


----------



## tombino (17 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> la bannano probabilmente
> 
> 
> 
> :risata:


Ma rispondere a me direttamente e non parlando di me ad altri? Hai scoperto che sono una ragazza e con me fare la gattamorta come fai rispondendo a Kurdt non ha appiglio? Manco con lui comunque, sicuro.

Come l'oro.


----------



## Tebe (17 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non hai capito gliel'ho dato io, in maniera che non succeda che venga affossato di nuovo e partono le sterile polemiche no?
> Cosa non si fa per dare una mano ai nuovi eh?
> Tanto la prossima che bestema la Madonna...gli scrivo putana to mare...che vediamo se reagisce no?
> Inutile fare tanti discorsi no?



non ce la posso fare...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (17 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> la bannano probabilmente
> 
> 
> 
> :risata:


:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
Ha appena detto che non conosce i rubini...


----------



## Spider (17 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ok...ma non puoi dire che qui dentro ci sia la censura eh?


no non c'è... c'è la bannazione!!!!
(vedi purgatorio)
dai.. è una cazzata!!!


----------



## contepinceton (17 Settembre 2012)

elkurdt ha detto:


> 1) Parlavo dei binari della discussione. E al fatto che siate più interessati ad una bestemmia che al resto. Alcuni si stanno comportando come un esercito di beghine offese, scatenando uno tsunami rosso sul mio account nuovo di zecca.
> 
> 2) Il tradimento è un offesa al singolo e la bestemma alla pluralità! Scusami, perchè sarebbe un offesa alla pluralità solo la bestemmia e non il tradimento? Ribadisco il fatto che posso capire che possa infastidire una persona religiosa, e posso anche evitarle per lo stesso motivo. Ma forse non hai letto quello che ho scritto prima.
> 
> 3) L'unica cosa che mi offende è la sofferenza distribuita gratuitamente. Da queste parti, a pacchi.


Ma poverino ecco cosa gli interessa a lui...
Poverino do rubini gli hanno robvinato l'avatar nuovo di zecca...

Ma quala sofferenza...
Ok sei tradito anche tu...ok bastava dirlo..

Tsunami rosso...mariasantissima!


----------



## Zod (17 Settembre 2012)

tombino ha detto:


> Ma rispondere a me direttamente e non parlando di me ad altri? Hai scoperto che sono una ragazza e con me fare la gattamorta come fai rispondendo a Kurdt non ha appiglio? Manco con lui comunque, sicuro.
> 
> Come l'oro.


Benvenuta nel club dei cornuti!

S*B


----------



## contepinceton (17 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> no non c'è... c'è la bannazione!!!!
> (vedi purgatorio)
> dai.. è una cazzata!!!


Infatti cosa fanno...
vanno a piangere da Sanquibbelkurz che ha le chiavi del paradiso...e lui novello profeta...risuscita i morti...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## dammi un nome (17 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Infatti cosa fanno...
> vanno a piangere da Sanquibbelkurz che ha le chiavi del paradiso...e lui novello profeta...risuscita i morti...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


:calcio:io ero tra i bannati in croce. zitto. tu no !


----------



## Tebe (17 Settembre 2012)

Zod ha detto:


> Secondo me non sono soppravissuti a un virus, magari portato proprio dai sapiens. Una sorta di nanotecnologia per la quale la resistenza é inutile.
> 
> S*B


Virus dici?
Si...in effetti le due razze avevano differenze genetiche e fino a che non si sono incontrati niente era successo.

Non so molto della teoria nanonetcnologie preistoriche, ho avvallato nella mia testa il mero sterminio, visto che i sapiens erano decisamente più aggressivi dei Nea.

Mi cercherò qualcosa.
ma lla fine credo che non sia stata una sola cosa, ma un insieme di cose.


Certo che se invece i neanderthal fossero sopravvissuti oggi ci sarebbero due razze diverse sulla terra.
ma proprio diverse.

Che trip.


----------



## Spider (17 Settembre 2012)

...a me "ripresa in diretta", piace molto.
c'è un sacco di materia grigia dietro quella telecamera.
forse troppa.


----------



## Zod (17 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Virus dici?
> Si...in effetti le due razze avevano differenze genetiche e fino a che non si sono incontrati niente era successo.
> 
> Non so molto della teoria nanonetcnologie preistoriche, ho avvallato nella mia testa il mero sterminio, visto che i sapiens erano decisamente più aggressivi dei Nea.
> ...


Secondo me degli uomini sono soppravissuti i Sapiens, delle donne i Neanderthal. Quindi effettivamente  ci sono due razze diverse 

S*B


----------



## contepinceton (17 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> :calcio:io ero tra i bannati in croce. zitto. tu no !


Beh prova a chiedergli ho fatto risuscitare tutti gli utenti che sono riuscito...
Furono giorni duri anche per me...
Cosa credi...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (17 Settembre 2012)

tombino ha detto:


> Ma rispondere a me direttamente e non parlando di me ad altri? Hai scoperto che sono una ragazza *e con me fare la gattamorta come fai rispondendo a Kurdt non ha appiglio?* Manco con lui comunque, sicuro.
> 
> Come l'oro.


E' una donna?
EEEEEKKKKKKKKKKK!!!!

Chanel presto!






TUMP!




ma Conte, perchè do l'idea di non poter fare la gatta morta con una donna eh?  Dove sbaglio l'approccio?
Mi sento un pò neandrthal stasera


----------



## Tebe (17 Settembre 2012)

Zod ha detto:


> Secondo me degli uomini sono soppravissuti i Sapiens, *delle donne i Neanderthal.* Quindi effettivamente  ci sono due razze diverse
> 
> S*B


Considerato lo stato dei miei peli quando non mi depilo posso pure darti ragione.



:rotfl:


----------



## MillePensieri (17 Settembre 2012)

L'ultima teoria che avevo letto in giro era sull'ibridazione.

Altro che competizione o virus.

Gran sesso nella preistoria.


----------



## Zod (17 Settembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> L'ultima teoria che avevo letto in giro era sull'ibridazione.
> 
> Altro che competizione o virus.
> 
> Gran sesso nella preistoria.


Si vede che anche nella preistoria c'era la bassa stagione. Oppure le donne Sapiens non la davano.

S*B


----------



## MillePensieri (17 Settembre 2012)

Zod ha detto:


> Si vede che anche nella preistoria c'era la bassa stagione. Oppure le donne Sapiens non la davano.
> 
> S*B


Che menose. :no:


----------



## contepinceton (17 Settembre 2012)

Zod ha detto:


> Si vede che anche nella preistoria c'era la bassa stagione. Oppure le donne Sapiens non la davano.
> 
> S*B


Ma non è possibile che in qualche maniera i maschi dominanti hanno ingravidato più femmine possibili migliorando la genetica?

O forse successe così...bestemmiavano troppo e Zeus li fulminò...lanciando fulmini e saette...

http://ilmiolibro.kataweb.it/booknews_dettaglio_recensione.asp?id_contenuto=3731364

C'è sto libro di giurin giurello...l'amore è bello...finchè non metto altrove il mio pisello.


----------



## MillePensieri (17 Settembre 2012)

Mi immagino le pareti dipinte e usate come forum.









"So che il mio lui ha un'altra perché porta a casa meno carne di mammut, allora ho controllato i suoi segnali di fumo e ho scoperto che si sente con una neanderthal. Che stronzo, devo seguirlo per fargli una scenata davanti all'amante?"


----------



## contepinceton (17 Settembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Che menose. :no:


Oppure le sapiens erano più fighe delle neanderthal per cui gli uomini facevano all'amore più volentieri con le sapiens e davano una clavata in testa alle neanderthal dicendole taci tu che sembri una scimmia.


----------



## contepinceton (17 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> E' una donna?
> EEEEEKKKKKKKKKKK!!!!
> 
> Chanel presto!
> ...


Secondo me Tombino è la morosa di kurdt.


----------



## Tebe (17 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Secondo me Tombino è la morosa di kurdt.



mizzica.
Si parlano bestemmiando e picchiandosi?

saranno contenti i vicini...due così educati...


----------



## Tebe (17 Settembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> L'ultima teoria che avevo letto in giro era sull'ibridazione.
> 
> Altro che competizione o virus.
> 
> Gran sesso nella preistoria.


quella dell'ibridazione è un pò che gira ma sembra che siano stati rapporti per lo più sterili.

ma comunque le neanderthal erano davvero inguardibili in confronto ai sapiens.
Credo che anche allora un minimo di attrazione fisica dovessero provarla e a meno che non avessero il gusto del super orrido.
Erano davvero cesse cesse.


----------



## Tebe (17 Settembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Mi immagino le pareti dipinte e usate come forum.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Tebe (17 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Oppure le sapiens erano più fighe delle neanderthal per cui gli uomini facevano all'amore più volentieri con le sapiens e davano una clavata in testa alle neanderthal dicendole taci tu che sembri una scimmia.


 ecco....


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## MillePensieri (17 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> quella dell'ibridazione è un pò che gira ma sembra che siano stati rapporti per lo più sterili.
> 
> ma comunque le neanderthal erano davvero inguardibili in confronto ai sapiens.
> Credo che anche allora un minimo di attrazione fisica dovessero provarla e a meno che non avessero il gusto del super orrido.
> *Erano davvero cesse cesse.*



Superficiale! :rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (17 Settembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Superficiale! :rotfl:



uff che palle questo forum!Non si può mai _superficialeggiare _in santa pace

Adesso arriva Tombino unhappy e parte in embolo un altra volta perchè siamo andati fuori topic.
Cazzia pure te perchè hai postato il forum tradipaleolitico.


ma non hai sonno?


----------



## MillePensieri (17 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> uff che palle questo forum!Non si può mai _superficialeggiare _in santa pace
> 
> Adesso arriva Tombino unhappy e parte in embolo un altra volta perchè siamo andati fuori topic.
> Cazzia pure te perchè hai postato il forum tradipaleolitico.
> ...


Un po', ma ho bisogno di un mio angolo di solitudine. Lui è pesante,  da prendere a piccole dosi.

Poi sto imparando! Mi faccio una cultura qui! 

E lavoro solo nel pomeriggio domani.


----------



## Tebe (17 Settembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Un po', ma ho bisogno di un mio angolo di solitudine. Lui è pesante,  da prendere a piccole dosi.
> 
> Poi sto imparando! Mi faccio una cultura qui!
> 
> E lavoro solo nel pomeriggio domani.


si, immagino. E leggo il tuo 3d, anche se non intervengo.

oddio...che cultura ti fai? 

diventerai una cacciatrice di traditori?

:scared:


----------



## lunaiena (17 Settembre 2012)

Notte nottambule ...
vado a vedere se c'è qualche bel film ...
tanto mi sa che non si dorme stanotte ... Troppi caffè oggi...
notte...


----------



## MillePensieri (17 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> si, immagino. E leggo il tuo 3d, anche se non intervengo.
> 
> oddio...che cultura ti fai?
> 
> ...



Cucina, trucco, bestemmie...tanta roba!

Magari mi unisco a voi! 

Mi dedico a un telefilm. Si dormirà poco, lo so.

Buona notte!


----------



## Fabry (17 Settembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Mi immagino le pareti dipinte e usate come forum.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fossi in te userei direttamente la clava!!!:mrgreen:


----------



## dammi un nome (17 Settembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Cucina, trucco, bestemmie...tanta roba!
> 
> Magari mi unisco a voi!
> 
> ...


non tutti i mali vengono per nuocere visto?

Buona giornate schiappe.


----------



## MillePensieri (17 Settembre 2012)

Fabry ha detto:


> fossi in te userei direttamente la clava!!!:mrgreen:


:rotfl:



dammi un nome ha detto:


> non tutti i mali vengono per nuocere visto?
> 
> Buona giornate schiappe.


Anche a te.


----------



## Non Registrato (17 Settembre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Concordo anche se non so come funziona in questo forum, peró la squalifica da bestemmia fa molto grande fratello.




Ho il piacere di dirvi che l'ho per primo,per caso...sabato mattina al pc non ci sono mai....e subito l'ho segnalata all'admin,che forse l'ha bannato...poi demoralizio io non mi ritengo un buon cattolico...in chiesa due volte all'anno..ma non mi sogno di scrivere una bestemmia....stiamo scherzando.
Admin sei un mito...........


----------



## contepinceton (17 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> uff che palle questo forum!Non si può mai _superficialeggiare _in santa pace
> 
> Adesso arriva Tombino unhappy e parte in embolo un altra volta perchè siamo andati fuori topic.
> Cazzia pure te perchè hai postato il forum tradipaleolitico.
> ...


Ma non te fa niente tombino...
I guai iniziano quando arriva il rubino pio...

Nel forum c'è un rubino...
Nel forum c'è un rubino...
eeeee il rubino pio rubino pio rubino pio.....


----------



## contepinceton (17 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ho il piacere di dirvi che l'ho per primo,per caso...sabato mattina al pc non ci sono mai....e subito l'ho segnalata all'admin,che forse l'ha bannato...poi demoralizio io non mi ritengo un buon cattolico...in chiesa due volte all'anno..ma non mi sogno di scrivere una bestemmia....stiamo scherzando.
> Admin sei un mito...........


Salute a te...
Stambecco di Romagna...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo con te. Infatti il tono della mia risposta che hai citato era sarcastico.
> Personalmente l'arroganza fine a se stessa, non provocata e gratuita, mi infastidisce più di qualunque volgaritá. Perchè toglie spazio al dialogo ed è molto più aggressiva e provocatoria.
> *Nel momento in cui un utente manifesta evidentemente una chiusura al dialogo e alla comunicazione, qualunque sia il tema, e aggredisce screditandoti e usando modi arroganti e sprezzanti solo perchè magari non sei il massimo della simpatia per lui, ecco, mi dispiace ma lo reputo più stronzo di qualunque bestemmiatore o insultatore. Se poi lo stesso utilizza frammenti di post o notizie captate qua e lá per rigirartele contro in modo strumentale e distorcere totalmente il tuo pensiero, ecco, lo trovo doppiamente stronzo e sì, la mia sensibilitá in questi casi è urtata.
> 
> ...


Già. Ma che brutta, brutta persona dev'essere questo utente tipo.


----------



## kurdt (17 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma poverino ecco cosa gli interessa a lui...
> Poverino do rubini gli hanno robvinato l'avatar nuovo di zecca...
> 
> Ma quala sofferenza...
> ...


Non sai che ogni volta che usi i puntini di sospensione a sproposito, un membro dell'accademia della Crusca muore?


----------



## free (17 Settembre 2012)

elkurdt ha detto:


> Non sai che ogni volta che usi i puntini di sospensione a sproposito, un membro dell'accademia della Crusca muore?



e se bestemmi mettendo anche i puntini di sospensione che succede?


----------



## contepinceton (17 Settembre 2012)

elkurdt ha detto:


> Non sai che ogni volta che usi i puntini di sospensione a sproposito, un membro dell'accademia della Crusca muore?


Lo so...
Infatti faccio apposta no?
Così muoiono no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## kurdt (17 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> e se bestemmi mettendo anche i puntini di sospensione che succede?


Ogni volta che bestemmi mettendo i puntini di sospensione in africa muore un prete. 

Se metti il punto esclamativo invece muore un parroco in Italia.


----------



## kurdt (17 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Lo so...
> Infatti faccio apposta no?
> Così muoiono no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Una strage.:rotfl:


----------



## Non Registrato (17 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Salute a te...
> Stambecco di Romagna...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



salve mitico cervo Berico..........io stambecco faccio diventare....mica lo sono--,proprio ora sto diavoleggiando virtualmente con tipa non libera..altro che chiacchere e pianti dei cornutazzi che pascolano qua'dentro.


----------



## free (17 Settembre 2012)

elkurdt ha detto:


> Ogni volta che bestemmi mettendo i puntini di sospensione in africa muore un prete.
> 
> Se metti il punto esclamativo invece muore un parroco in Italia.



'sto 3d ha preso una piega macabra
chi si è svegliato sotto un cipresso??:rotfl:


Simy fai l'appelloooo!


----------



## Simy (17 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> 'sto 3d ha preso una piega macabra
> chi si è svegliato sotto un cipresso??:rotfl:
> 
> 
> Simy fai l'appelloooo!


perchè io :volo:


----------



## battiato63 (17 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> 'sto 3d ha preso una piega macabra
> chi si è svegliato sotto un cipresso??:rotfl:
> 
> 
> Simy fai l'appelloooo!




:dracula:  presente..  :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## @lex (17 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Infatti cosa fanno...
> vanno a piangere da Sanquibbelkurz che ha le chiavi del paradiso...e lui novello profeta...risuscita i morti...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


uè. gran coglione imbecille....se. ti riferisci a me io non sono mai andatp da nessuno a
piangere...non sono un piccolo ometto che ba a leccare il culo. all'amministratore come hai fatto tu e fai tuttora
e se non ti riferisci a me poco importa. vale comunque quello chr ho scritto


----------



## Tebe (17 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma non te fa niente tombino...
> I guai iniziano quando arriva il rubino pio...
> 
> Nel forum c'è un rubino...
> ...


Ma sai che mi sento discriminata perchè a me non mi hanno mai affossata nemmeno all'inizio?
Ci hanno provato, ma...niente.


mmmmmmvabbè.


BERTELLIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII


----------



## battiato63 (17 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma sai che mi sento discriminata perchè a me non mi hanno mai affossata nemmeno all'inizio?
> Ci hanno provato, ma...niente.
> 
> 
> ...


sei tosta tesò :tette:    :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (17 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma sai che mi sento discriminata perchè a me non mi hanno mai affossata nemmeno all'inizio?
> Ci hanno provato, ma...niente.
> 
> 
> ...



dicaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Tebe (17 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> dicaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


unattimoessssonosubitodalei....SSHHOWWWW


----------



## Simy (17 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> unattimoessssonosubitodalei....SSHHOWWWW




un attimo dice? :rotfl:


----------



## Sole (17 Settembre 2012)

elkurdt ha detto:


> 1) Parlavo dei binari della discussione. E al fatto che siate più interessati ad una bestemmia che al resto. Alcuni si stanno comportando come un esercito di beghine offese, scatenando uno tsunami rosso sul mio account nuovo di zecca.
> 
> 2) Il tradimento è un offesa al singolo e la bestemma alla pluralità! Scusami, perchè sarebbe un offesa alla pluralità solo la bestemmia e non il tradimento? Ribadisco il fatto che posso capire che possa infastidire una persona religiosa, e posso anche evitarle per lo stesso motivo. Ma forse non hai letto quello che ho scritto prima.
> 
> 3) L'unica cosa che mi offende è la sofferenza distribuita gratuitamente. Da queste parti, a pacchi.


Sono d'accordo.

Non ti ho approvato questo post ma uno smeraldo te l'ho dato altrove.

Mi dispiace se ho polemizzato nel tuo 3D, ma non sono più capace a stare zitta e mi piace puntualizzare.


----------



## Sole (17 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ho il piacere di dirvi che l'ho per primo,per caso...sabato mattina al pc non ci sono mai....e subito l'ho segnalata all'admin,che forse l'ha bannato...poi demoralizio io non mi ritengo un buon cattolico...in chiesa due volte all'anno..ma non mi sogno di scrivere una bestemmia....stiamo scherzando.
> Admin sei un mito...........


Però non ti fai scrupoli a cornificare a volontà, Lothar.

Facile rispettare dio, non costa nulla. Rispettare quelli che ci vivono accanto, invece, è molto più impegnativo, no?


----------



## Simy (17 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Però non ti fai scrupoli a cornificare a volontà, Lothar.
> 
> Facile rispettare dio, non costa nulla. Rispettare quelli che ci vivono accanto, invece, è molto più impegnativo, no?


:up: quoto!

Fermo restando Sole che, nonostante io non sia credente, mi danno fastidio le bestemmie


----------



## Minerva (17 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Grazie Spider per le tue parole di apprezzamento. Purtroppo non sono più serena, e non so quanto contributo potrò dare qui sopra. In fondo ho detto tutto quello che dovevo dire, ciò che penso è chiaro a tutti in materia di tradimento. Ma non me ne vado di certo. Spero che passi questo periodo... Alex tempo fa aveva profetizzato che per me far sapere agli utenti della nostra storia avrebbe significato avere qualche problema qui sopra. E' stato così, aveva ragione, io non gli avevo creduto, ma pazienza.
> 
> Mi dispiace che si strumentalizzi ciò che dico per farmi notare quanto sia brutto e cattivo l'uomo di cui sono innamorata. Mi dispiace il fatto di sentirmi disapprovata a prescindere.
> Per quanto mi riguarda per me il Conte non esiste. Ma se mi cerca mi trova. Mi dispiace ma io non regalo più la mia tolleranza a nessuno. E se questo infastidisce amen.
> ...


sole, secondo me devi partecipare nella misura in cui ne hai voglia.né più , né meno.
sei in un periodo particolarmente delicato perché altrimenti non dovresti farti tanti problemi su chi ha determinati atteggiamenti concentrandoli su quelli che ritieni liberi dal pregiudizio.


----------



## oscuro (17 Settembre 2012)

*Sole*

Adesso non ti capisco più però!Ho litigato due anni con alex...per come si poneva qui dentro!Sta solo a te giudicare chi è alex  e nessuno di noi può permettersi di giudicare che è fuori alex!Quindi sole sti cazzi di quello che pensano qui dentro...sei felice?Stai bene?contento per voi...la gente si ammala..non ne vale la pena star male per certe stronzate!!!!


----------



## Simy (17 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Adesso non ti capisco più però!Ho litigato due anni con alex...per come si poneva qui dentro!Sta solo a te giudicare chi è alex e nessuno di noi può permettersi di giudicare che è fuori alex!Quindi sole sti cazzi di quello che pensano qui dentro...sei felice?Stai bene?contento per voi...la gente si ammala..non ne vale la pena star male per certe stronzate!!!!


:up:


----------



## Sole (17 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> sole, secondo me devi partecipare nella misura in cui ne hai voglia.né più , né meno.
> sei in un periodo particolarmente delicato perché altrimenti non dovresti farti tanti problemi su chi ha determinati atteggiamenti concentrandoli su quelli che ritieni liberi dal pregiudizio.


Hai ragione Minerva, sono in un periodo delicatissimo e mi faccio un po' di problemi. Tieni presente che alcuni rapporti di amicizia che ho stabilito qui sopra si sono interrotti di recente. Ho dovuto riconsiderare molte cose, sono in una fase di transizione.

Forse questo mi rende particolarmente suscettibile (già lo sono di mio eh). Ma quando frequento un posto voglio starci serenamente. E visto che mi reputo comunque una persona corretta, mi girano le scatole quando mi accorgo che l'ambiente non è più sereno per motivi che mi riguardano, sì, ma non sempre direttamente.

Comunque passerà, ne sono convinta.


----------



## Sole (17 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Adesso non ti capisco più però!Ho litigato due anni con alex...per come si poneva qui dentro!Sta solo a te giudicare chi è alex  e nessuno di noi può permettersi di giudicare che è fuori alex!Quindi sole sti cazzi di quello che pensano qui dentro...sei felice?Stai bene?contento per voi...la gente si ammala..*non ne vale la pena star male per certe stronzate*!!!!


Vabbè Oscuro, non è che mi strappo i capelli eh. Nella mia vita reale rido, scherzo e cazzeggio 

Certo che sono felice con lui, ogni giorno che passa lo sono di più.


----------



## battiato63 (17 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Hai ragione Minerva, sono in un periodo delicatissimo e mi faccio un po' di problemi. Tieni presente che alcuni rapporti di amicizia che ho stabilito qui sopra si sono interrotti di recente. Ho dovuto riconsiderare molte cose, sono in una fase di transizione.
> 
> Forse questo mi rende particolarmente suscettibile (già lo sono di mio eh). Ma quando frequento un posto voglio starci serenamente. E visto che mi reputo comunque una persona corretta, mi girano le scatole quando mi accorgo che l'ambiente non è più sereno per motivi che mi riguardano, sì, ma non sempre direttamente.
> 
> Comunque passerà, ne sono convinta.


 :up::up::up::up:


----------



## Minerva (17 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Hai ragione Minerva, sono in un periodo delicatissimo e mi faccio un po' di problemi. Tieni presente che alcuni rapporti di amicizia che ho stabilito qui sopra si sono interrotti di recente. Ho dovuto riconsiderare molte cose, sono in una fase di transizione.
> 
> Forse questo mi rende particolarmente suscettibile (già lo sono di mio eh). Ma quando frequento un posto voglio starci serenamente. E visto che mi reputo comunque una persona corretta, mi girano le scatole quando mi accorgo che l'ambiente non è più sereno per motivi che mi riguardano, sì, ma non sempre direttamente.
> 
> Comunque passerà, ne sono convinta.


non so se c'entra ma ho notato che quintina non sta più scrivendo qui e mi dispiace


----------



## lothar57 (17 Settembre 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> uè. gran coglione imbecille....se. ti riferisci a me io non sono mai andatp da nessuno a
> piangere...non sono un piccolo ometto che ba a leccare il culo. all'amministratore come hai fatto tu e fai tuttora
> e se non ti riferisci a me poco importa. vale comunque quello chr ho scritto


ragazzo seu sull'orlo della cancellazione.......:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:...se avvenisse stasera Krug per  tutti!!!!


----------



## Sole (17 Settembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ragazzo seu sull'orlo della cancellazione.......:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:...se avvenisse stasera Krug per  tutti!!!!


Io lo bannerei per manifesta incapacità di rileggere e correggere quello che scrive sullo smartphone


----------



## Simy (17 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Io lo bannerei per manifesta incapacità di rileggere e correggere quello che scrive sullo smartphone


:quoto:


----------



## @lex (17 Settembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ragazzo seu sull'orlo della cancellazione.......:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:...se avvenisse stasera Krug per  tutti!!!!


Idiota chi dovrebbe essere cancellato dovresti esserr tu...dall'umanità......passi lunghi e ben distesi,piccolo segaiolo internautico


----------



## @lex (17 Settembre 2012)

E non chiamarmi ragazzo che non sono tuo fratello....intiendes?


----------



## @lex (17 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> non so se c'entra ma ho notato che quintina non sta più scrivendo qui e mi dispiace


Povera ciccia...fa bene a non farlo comunque


----------



## @lex (17 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Hai ragione Minerva, sono in un periodo delicatissimo e mi faccio un po' di problemi. Tieni presente che alcuni rapporti di amicizia che ho stabilito qui sopra si sono interrotti di recente. Ho dovuto riconsiderare molte cose, sono in una fase di transizione.
> 
> Forse questo mi rende particolarmente suscettibile (già lo sono di mio eh). Ma quando frequento un posto voglio starci serenamente. E visto che mi reputo comunque una persona corretta, mi girano le scatole quando mi accorgo che l'ambiente non è più sereno per motivi che mi riguardano, sì, ma non sempre direttamente.
> 
> Comunque passerà, ne sono convinta.


Sole sai che per ne puoi fare ciò  che ti pare ma credo che queste cosenon dovresti più scriverlle semplicemente per un motivo. le tue cosiddette amicizue che da subito ti hanno comincuato a mettere da parte anche se hanno dato a vedere che così. non era (probabilmente chi è abituato a mentire poi lo fa per abitudine) perché hai iniziato a frequentarmi leggendo si fanno grasse risate sapendo che ci sei rimasta comunque male seppure la tua vita scorre come sempre....credo che queste soddisfazioni dovresti evitare di darle. avrei potuto dirti,o meglio ribadirti quesre cose in altra sede ma ho vokuto che tutti leggessero. e spero che nessuni si alzi piccato a rimpere i coglioni altrimenti darei loro una volta di più ragione di pensare che uomo di merda sino. ma ad un prezzo credo alto. punto.


----------



## Simy (17 Settembre 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> E non chiamarmi ragazzo che non sono tuo fratello....intiendes?


e vabbè ma sei ancora un ragazzo no? :carneval:


----------



## @lex (17 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> e vabbè ma sei ancora un ragazzo no? :carneval:


Possiamo dire anche bambinetto ma questo non vuol dire che il primo coglionevche passa possa permettetsi di chianarmici...


----------



## Simy (17 Settembre 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> Possiamo dire anche bambinetto ma questo non vuol dire che il primo coglionevche passa possa permettetsi di chianarmici...



mi fai un favore da amico? 
rileggi quello che scrivi prima di pigiare invio :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## @lex (17 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> mi fai un favore da amico?
> rileggi quello che scrivi prima di pigiare invio :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Con questa merda di smartphone non solo è complicato scrivere ma anche correggere. quindi.........fancù


----------



## Simy (17 Settembre 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> Con questa merda di smartphone non solo è complicato scrivere ma anche correggere. quindi.........fancù


fancù è per me o per lo smartphone :clava:


----------



## battiato63 (17 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> fancù è per me o per lo smartphone :clava:


 già...precisa.. :viking:  :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## @lex (17 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> fancù è per me o per lo smartphone :clava:





battiato63 ha detto:


> già...precisa.. :viking:  :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


both.


----------



## Sole (17 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> mi fai un favore da amico?
> rileggi quello che scrivi prima di pigiare invio :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Niente, non lo farà mai. Fattene una ragione


----------



## Simy (17 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Niente, non lo farà mai. Fattene una ragione


Mi ha detto fancù


----------



## Sole (17 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Mi ha detto fancù


Ma dai, ha messo la faccina che sorride.

Devi sentire cosa dice quotidianamente a me


----------



## battiato63 (17 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Mi ha detto fancù





nun te preoccupà cognatina.. dovrà pur ripassare di qua      :kick:


:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (17 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Ma dai, ha messo la faccina che sorride.
> 
> Devi sentire cosa dice quotidianamente a me


mi fido di te...:mrgreen:


----------



## battiato63 (17 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Ma dai, ha messo la faccina che sorride.
> 
> Devi sentire cosa dice quotidianamente a me


 il fatto che le dica a te e tu ti compiaccia pure non lo autorizza a farlo con la mia dolce cognatina 


Sole cerca di capire .. quando non c'è mio fratello Simy è nelle mie..mani   :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## battiato63 (17 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> mi fido di te...:mrgreen:



beata innocenza :mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Sole (17 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> il fatto che le dica a te e tu ti compiaccia pure non lo autorizza a farlo con la mia dolce cognatina
> 
> 
> Sole cerca di capire .. quando non c'è mio fratello Simy è nelle mie..mani   :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> ...


Battiato, fancù pure a te, va'


----------



## Simy (17 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> il fatto che le dica a te e tu ti compiaccia pure non lo autorizza a farlo con la mia dolce cognatina
> 
> 
> *Sole cerca di capire .. quando non c'è mio fratello Simy è nelle mie..mani :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> ...


ma da quando?


----------



## battiato63 (17 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Battiato, fancù pure a te, va'


volentieri.. datemi un cù ed io ci vado    :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## battiato63 (17 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ma da quando?


mia cara cognatina fattene una ragione.. sono finiti i tempi delle vacche grasse... 
:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Sole (17 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> volentieri.. datemi un cù ed io ci vado    :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


:rotfl:


----------



## battiato63 (17 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> :rotfl:



:ghitarra:   Sole rosso dentro il mare vieni facciamo l'amoreeeeeeeeeee:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Sole (17 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> :ghitarra:   Sole rosso dentro il mare vieni facciamo l'amoreeeeeeeeeee:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:




E Free?


----------



## battiato63 (17 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> E Free?


Free è il mio amore  dichiarato.ed indiscusso... ..:inlove:

quella era solo  una canzone dedicata a te.....:smile:  






ma se l'hai recepita come un invito scrivimi in privato :mrgreen:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (17 Settembre 2012)

Zod ha detto:


> Trovami un forum umanistico dove non succeda questo. C'é sempre un gruppo storico e dominante, con contrasti al suo interno, e l'ultimo arrivato deve farsi conoscere, per poi entrare a fare parte anche lui del gruppo. Per le ragazze c'é la jus primae noctis con un membro a scelta. Insomma é sempre stato cosí. *La cacca la puoi fare ma prima devi prendere confidenza*, altrimenti é imbarazzante per tutti. L'importante é che comunque non puzzi troppo, altrimenti vieni cacciato.
> 
> Il tappeto é grande, la coperta é corta, ma a prendersi sul serio qui é indice di inesperienza. Bisogna tirarlo fuori prima.
> 
> S*B


ora bisogna anche prendere in confidenza le cacche? :rotfl:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (17 Settembre 2012)

elkurdt ha detto:


> Dunque, sono riemerso dalla palude fangosa dove alcuni credevano di avermi spedito a scontare i miei peccati, senza fare i conti con le mia natura sovrannaturale. Sono tornato, e ho fame! muahahahahaahahahahahahahaha!
> 
> Ok, e ora che ho fatto la mia entrata in scena, vediamo di rispondere ad un paio di robe scritte prima.
> 
> ...


va di fatto però che tutti credono in qualcosa e se per puro caso nominassi l'oggetto della tua fede nel contesto sbagliato, tu saresti il primo di sentire lo stesso fastidio che altri sentono per via della tua manifestazione.

di conseguenza, puoi tranquillamente bestemmiare, ma non puoi contrastare l'opinione degli altri al riguardo della bestemmia nel modo in cui l'hai fatto, senza che attiri poi le attenzioni di chi se ne fregar della bestemmia, ma del buon senso.

perché quando pestiamo i tuoi piedi, sarai tu a dirci di fermarci, e se non lo facessimo, allora avresti ragione tu. c'è modo e modo per dire una cosa, ma il tuo non è stato apprezzato.

all'occasione unisco i due account e ti metto in punizione per il resto del tempo che saresti dovuto stare fuori. non l'hai fatto perché?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (17 Settembre 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> Povera ciccia...fa bene a non farlo comunque


altrimenti? cosa mi fai? piccolo uomo capace solo di minacciare la gente

sappi che se non scrivo non è per le tue minacce da omino piccolo piccolo quale sei, ma ho motivi molto più validi

detto questo vai a fare in culo una volta per tutte e ignorami come io sto facendo con te


----------



## tombino (17 Settembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> va di fatto però che tutti credono in qualcosa e se per puro caso nominassi l'oggetto della tua fede nel contesto sbagliato, tu saresti il primo di sentire lo stesso fastidio che altri sentono per via della tua manifestazione.
> 
> di conseguenza, puoi tranquillamente bestemmiare, ma non puoi contrastare l'opinione degli altri al riguardo della bestemmia nel modo in cui l'hai fatto, senza che attiri poi le attenzioni di chi se ne fregar della bestemmia, ma del buon senso.
> 
> ...


Bacchettone


----------



## elKurdt (17 Settembre 2012)

*Admin*



Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> va di fatto però che tutti credono in qualcosa e se per puro caso nominassi l'oggetto della tua fede nel contesto sbagliato, tu saresti il primo di sentire lo stesso fastidio che altri sentono per via della tua manifestazione.


Quello in cui credo viene preso a calci ogni giorno e non mi lamento. 



Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> di conseguenza, puoi tranquillamente bestemmiare, ma non puoi contrastare l'opinione degli altri al riguardo della bestemmia nel modo in cui l'hai fatto, senza che attiri poi le attenzioni di chi se ne fregar della bestemmia, ma del buon senso.


Balle. Il buon senso è solo uno, e si chiama logica, se poi uno non capisce la logica, non è affar mio, possono pure bannarmi, ma il mio ragionamento fila perfettamente.



Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> perché quando pestiamo i tuoi piedi, sarai tu a dirci di fermarci, e se non lo facessimo, allora avresti ragione tu. c'è modo e modo per dire una cosa, ma il tuo non è stato apprezzato.


Pestate quello che volete, non vi dirò mai di fermarvi, al massimo restituisco la gentilezza. 
La verità è che la maggioranza delle persone semplicemente si offende per ogni stronzata, e pretende che siano gli altri a moderare i toni, anche quando non c'è motivo. 



Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> all'occasione unisco i due account e ti metto in punizione per il resto del tempo che saresti dovuto stare fuori. non l'hai fatto perché?


Sei libero di fare quello che ti pare, al massimo scriverò da ospite, non morirò sicuramente. Pensa che bello, da ospite posso bestemmiare quanto mi pare.  Detto questo, ti consiglio di imparare ad utilizzare meglio le virgole, non si capisce cosa vuoi dire. La frase corretta sarebbe : " all'occasione (!) unisco i due account e ti metto in punizione per il resto del tempo che saresti dovuto stare fuori. Non l'hai fatto. (io metto il punto, ma potresti utilizzare anche la virgola) Perchè?" 

Saluti.


----------



## Zod (17 Settembre 2012)

elKurdt ha detto:


> Balle. Il buon senso è solo uno, e si chiama logica, se poi uno non capisce la logica, non è affar mio, possono pure bannarmi, ma il mio ragionamento fila perfettamente.
> 
> Saluti.


La tua logica, se ho ben capito, é che se si tollera il tradimento, allora si puó tollerare anche la bestemmia, visto che tradire é come bestemmiare l'amore. Il fatto é che si tratta di due cose completamente diverse. Il tradimento coinvolge le azioni, la bestemmia coinvolge il modo di esprimersi. Se tu tradisci, non é un problema mio, come non lo é se bestemmi da mattina a sera per i fatti tuoi. Ma se bestemmi mentre parli con me, mi manchi di rispetto, e il confronto non puó proseguire. Se invece teorizzi in modo dialetticamente rispettoso quello che hai espresso con quella bestemmia, allora il confronto puó proseguire. Allo stesso modo, se teorizzi la bontà del tradire, insultando in malo modo chi ha subito e piange per un tradimento, sei irrispettoso, perché offendi l'altrui sensibilità.

Tu stai confrontando in modo logico due cose diverse. É come dire che 2 + un gatto é uguale a un elicottero. Oppure che se bevo il caffé posso tollerare che mi fumino in faccia

S*B


----------



## Elkurdt (17 Settembre 2012)

Zod ha detto:


> La tua logica, se ho ben capito, é che se si tollera il tradimento, allora si puó tollerare anche la bestemmia, visto che tradire é come bestemmiare l'amore. Il fatto é che si tratta di due cose completamente diverse. Il tradimento coinvolge le azioni, la bestemmia coinvolge il modo di esprimersi. Se tu tradisci, non é un problema mio, come non lo é se bestemmi da mattina a sera per i fatti tuoi. Ma se bestemmi mentre parli con me, mi manchi di rispetto, e il confronto non puó proseguire. Se invece teorizzi in modo dialetticamente rispettoso quello che hai espresso con quella bestemmia, allora il confronto puó proseguire. Allo stesso modo, se teorizzi la bontà del tradire, insultando in malo modo chi ha subito e piange per un tradimento, sei irrispettoso, perché offendi l'altrui sensibilità.
> 
> Tu stai confrontando in modo logico due cose diverse. É come dire che 2 + un gatto é uguale a un elicottero. Oppure che se bevo il caffé posso tollerare che mi fumino in faccia
> 
> S*B


Non hai capito nulla. Rileggi meglio quello che ho scritto.


----------



## lunaiena (17 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> :ghitarra:   Sole rosso dentro il mare vieni facciamo l'amoreeeeeeeeeee:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:




Noto con piacere che nom solo io tiro di brutto


----------



## Chiara Matraini (17 Settembre 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> ma cosa vuoi che ti faccia che sei già in un mare di guai (e di questo sono solo che contento *alla luce del modo i cui mi hai trattato e ti meriti tutto quello che ti succederà*) e mi fai solo una pena infinita....
> avrei dovuto ai tempi seguire il mio istinto e non cagarti visto le tue frequentazioni...un errore che non farò mai più...*cara la mia piccola donnetta senza nessuna personalità* che si fa condizionare da un coglione qualsiasi nelle sue amicizie.....
> non ti manderò a fare in culo perchè hai già una disgrazia così grande da sbrogliarti che non mi viene proprio ma di certo non mi fai nessun effetto e quello che ti ho già detto lo ribadisco. *quando verrò a sapere che sarai a pezzi sarò solo che contento. *ovviamente non è che la mia vita sia incentrata su di te, ANZI....di sicuro essere ignorato per mesi perchè hai vicino una merda e hai deciso che quello era il modo per trattare un amico non mi ha fatto nessun piacere...è evidente che non hai nessun senso dei rapporti. o meglio ce l'hai, ma in modo malato ed egoistico...a cazzi tuoi insomma...peccato di non averlo capito prima...
> e adesso che ci penso bene e scrivendo mi viene..*.ma vi a fare in culo tu e fatti curare che hai qualche disturbo di rapporti....brutta stroza....*
> bye



come puoi essere così infame?
vergognati tu e la donna che ti sta accanto e che ti difende persino quando trascendi in questo modo barbaro


----------



## exStermy (17 Settembre 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> ma cosa vuoi che ti faccia che sei già in un mare di guai (e di questo sono solo che contento alla luce del modo i cui mi hai trattato e ti meriti tutto quello che ti succederà) e mi fai solo una pena infinita....
> avrei dovuto ai tempi seguire il mio istinto e non cagarti visto le tue frequentazioni...un errore che non farò mai più...cara la mia piccola donnetta senza nessuna personalità che si fa condizionare da un coglione qualsiasi nelle sue amicizie.....
> non ti manderò a fare in culo perchè hai già una disgrazia così grande da sbrogliarti che non mi viene proprio ma di certo non mi fai nessun effetto e quello che ti ho già detto lo ribadisco. quando verrò a sapere che sarai a pezzi sarò solo che contento. ovviamente non è che la mia vita sia incentrata su di te, ANZI....di sicuro essere ignorato per mesi perchè hai vicino una merda e hai deciso che quello era il modo per trattare un amico non mi ha fatto nessun piacere...è evidente che non hai nessun senso dei rapporti. o meglio ce l'hai, ma in modo malato ed egoistico...a cazzi tuoi insomma...peccato di non averlo capito prima...
> e adesso che ci penso bene e scrivendo mi viene...ma vi a fare in culo tu e fatti curare che hai qualche disturbo nel rapportarti....brutta stronza....
> bye e salutami tanto five stars


ao' n'artra che ha capito sulla propria pelle che merda sei...

ma daiiiii???

ahahahahahah


----------



## lunaiena (17 Settembre 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> ma cosa vuoi che ti faccia che sei già in un mare di guai (e di questo sono solo che contento alla luce del modo i cui mi hai trattato e ti meriti tutto quello che ti succederà) e mi fai solo una pena infinita....
> avrei dovuto ai tempi seguire il mio istinto e non cagarti visto le tue frequentazioni...un errore che non farò mai più...cara la mia piccola donnetta senza nessuna personalità che si fa condizionare da un coglione qualsiasi nelle sue amicizie.....
> non ti manderò a fare in culo perchè hai già una disgrazia così grande da sbrogliarti che non mi viene proprio ma di certo non mi fai nessun effetto e quello che ti ho già detto lo ribadisco. quando verrò a sapere che sarai a pezzi sarò solo che contento. ovviamente non è che la mia vita sia incentrata su di te, ANZI....di sicuro essere ignorato per mesi perchè hai vicino una merda e hai deciso che quello era il modo per trattare un amico non mi ha fatto nessun piacere...è evidente che non hai nessun senso dei rapporti. o meglio ce l'hai, ma in modo malato ed egoistico...a cazzi tuoi insomma...peccato di non averlo capito prima...
> e adesso che ci penso bene e scrivendo mi viene...ma vi a fare in culo tu e fatti curare che hai qualche disturbo nel rapportarti....brutta stronza....
> bye e salutami tanto five stars




che personcina squisita.....


----------



## tombino (17 Settembre 2012)

Perché cancellate le risposte di Kurdt? Non avete altro da fare? Mò che ha fatto di sbagliato?


----------



## Zod (17 Settembre 2012)

tombino ha detto:


> Perché cancellate le risposte di Kurdt? Non avete altro da fare? Mò che ha fatto di sbagliato?


Infatti, stavo per rileggere i 340 post perché me lo ha detto lui che non avevo capito, ma sono spariti... Non é che puoi farmela tu una sintesi del suo pensiero? Gli puoi anche dire di non scrivermi piú cose sconce sul mio nick femminile registrato? Grazie.

S*B


----------



## Non Registrato (17 Settembre 2012)

Sono prevalentemente una lettrice e scrivo quasi nulla, ma mi chiedo come fa un amministratore di forum a consentire la presenza di persone così. Sono schifata.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (17 Settembre 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> ma cosa vuoi che ti faccia che sei già in un mare di guai (e di questo sono solo che contento alla luce del modo i cui mi hai trattato e ti meriti tutto quello che ti succederà) e mi fai solo una pena infinita....
> avrei dovuto ai tempi seguire il mio istinto e non cagarti visto le tue frequentazioni...un errore che non farò mai più...cara la mia piccola donnetta senza nessuna personalità che si fa condizionare da un coglione qualsiasi nelle sue amicizie.....
> non ti manderò a fare in culo perchè hai già una disgrazia così grande da sbrogliarti che non mi viene proprio ma di certo non mi fai nessun effetto e quello che ti ho già detto lo ribadisco. quando verrò a sapere che sarai a pezzi sarò solo che contento. ovviamente non è che la mia vita sia incentrata su di te, ANZI....di sicuro essere ignorato per mesi perchè hai vicino una merda e hai deciso che quello era il modo per trattare un amico non mi ha fatto nessun piacere...è evidente che non hai nessun senso dei rapporti. o meglio ce l'hai, ma in modo malato ed egoistico...a cazzi tuoi insomma...peccato di non averlo capito prima...
> e adesso che ci penso bene e scrivendo mi viene...ma vi a fare in culo tu e fatti curare che hai qualche disturbo nel rapportarti....brutta stronza....
> bye e salutami tanto five stars


piccolo ometto insignificante
se ho deciso di ignorarti per mesi non è certo a causa delle mie frequentazioni ma perché mi sono finalmente resa conto di che razza di persona sei
meglio tardi che mai
e adesso mollami
ti ho pure trovato la fidanzata, sei felice, che cazzo vuoi ancora da me?
DIMENTICATI DELLA MIA ESISTENZA E IGNORAMI


----------



## Sole (17 Settembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> come puoi essere così infame?
> *vergognati tu e la donna che ti sta accanto *e che ti difende persino quando trascendi in questo modo barbaro


E ti pareva.

Io non ho nulla di cui vergognarmi, non ho mai fatto del male a nessuno, sono sempre stata onesta nei miei rapporti con tutti, in primis Quintina. E sfido chiunque a dire il contrario.

E smettetela di tirarmi in mezzo, lasciatemi in pace.


----------



## Zod (17 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Sono prevalentemente una lettrice e scrivo quasi nulla, ma mi chiedo come fa un amministratore di forum a consentire la presenza di persone così. Sono schifata.


Un forum di confronto tra traditori e traditi é come un forum di confronto tra androidiani e iosiani, é già un miracolo che esista. La parolaccia ci puó scappare. Solo che quel messaggio ha contenuti privati offensivi e deve essere eliminato. Altrimenti tolleriamo tutto e non pensiamoci piú, lasciamo alla maturità delle persone la capacità di ignorare...

S*B


----------



## Non Registrato (17 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> E ti pareva.
> 
> Io non ho nulla di cui vergognarmi, non ho mai fatto del male a nessuno, sono sempre stata onesta nei miei rapporti con tutti, in primis Quintina. E sfido chiunque a dire il contrario.
> 
> E smettetela di tirarmi in mezzo, lasciatemi in pace.


Ecco l'omologa bella personcina ! Ma che coppia fantastica. Ma che amore gonfio di letame che vivete voi due.... 
Ma non vi rendete conto che vi schifano tutti ? Certo che dovete proprio essere alla canna del gas, entrambi, per stare in un posto dove tutti vi considerano peggio della gonorrea !


----------



## exStermy (17 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Sono prevalentemente una lettrice e scrivo quasi nulla, ma mi chiedo come fa un amministratore di forum a consentire la presenza di persone così. Sono schifata.


la presenza su un forum virtuale e' il meno...

il divertente e' che nel reale poi abbocchino...

ahahahahah


----------



## Zod (17 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> E ti pareva.
> 
> Io non ho nulla di cui vergognarmi, non ho mai fatto del male a nessuno, sono sempre stata onesta nei miei rapporti con tutti, in primis Quintina. E sfido chiunque a dire il contrario.
> 
> E smettetela di tirarmi in mezzo, lasciatemi in pace.


Caspita! Ma qui ci vogliono i popcorn!!

Guai a chi gli svela che esistono i PV!!!! Sono mesi che non vedo beutiful!

S*B


----------



## Elkurdt (17 Settembre 2012)

*****



Zod ha detto:


> Infatti, stavo per rileggere i 340 post perché me lo ha detto lui che non avevo capito, ma sono spariti... Non é che puoi farmela tu una sintesi del suo pensiero? Gli puoi anche dire di non scrivermi piú cose sconce sul mio nick femminile registrato? Grazie.
> 
> S*B


L'admin mi ha bannato perchè gli ho spiegato gentilmente il mio pensiero. 

 E anche perchè gli ho fatto notare un errore di sintassi che rendeva difficile per me capire quello che aveva scritto. Cosa che poi è la unica vera ragione della cancellazione del messaggio.

Orgasmo da micropotere.


----------



## Simy (17 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ecco l'omologa *bella personcina *! Ma che coppia fantastica. Ma che amore gonfio di letame che vivete voi due....
> *Ma non vi rendete conto che vi schifano tutti *? Certo che dovete proprio essere alla canna del gas, entrambi, per stare in un posto dove tutti vi considerano peggio della gonorrea !



Tutti chi? e tu chi sei che non ha manco il coraggio di firmarti? Sole è mia amica...e io non la schifo di certo...lei sa benissimo che se ha bisogno di aiuto la mia mano è sempre tesa!


----------



## lunaiena (17 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ecco l'omologa bella personcina ! Ma che coppia fantastica. Ma che amore gonfio di letame che vivete voi due....
> Ma non vi rendete conto che vi schifano tutti ? Certo che dovete proprio essere alla canna del gas, entrambi, per stare in un posto dove tutti vi considerano peggio della gonorrea !


Io non li schifo....
E non mi danno neanche fastidio...
forse un pó Angy quando spara al raffica parolacce e insulti a destra e sinistra( togliamo il forse )

Ma comunque troverei più corretto prendere in considerazione i post e non il privato ....


----------



## Non Registrato (17 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Tutti chi? e tu chi sei che non ha manco il coraggio di firmarti? Sole è mia amica...e io non la schifo di certo...lei sa benissimo che se ha bisogno di aiuto la mia mano è sempre tesa!


Ah si, giusto. Ci sei tu. Correggo: tutti meno Simy.


----------



## Dio è morto. (17 Settembre 2012)

*Perdio ****



Zod ha detto:


> Infatti, stavo per rileggere i 340 post perché me lo ha detto lui che non avevo capito, ma sono spariti... Non é che puoi farmela tu una sintesi del suo pensiero? Gli puoi anche dire di non scrivermi piú cose sconce sul mio nick femminile registrato? Grazie.
> 
> S*B


Dio è grande. Dio è grande.


----------



## Nocciola (17 Settembre 2012)

Non riesco ad intervenire perché quello che leggo mi fa davvero male.... I non registrati farebbero bene a firmarsi a meno che non stiano scrivendo con la chiara intenzione di far credere di essere qualcun altro. Esattamente come i rubini che volano dati sicuramente nel tentativo per altro rouscito di far incolpare altri.
Un consiglio a tutti: chiaritevi/chiariamoci in privato. Tutta questa caciara serve solo a far ridere qualche utente... Pensateci


----------



## Simy (17 Settembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non riesco ad intervenire perché quello che leggo mi fa davvero male.... I non registrati farebbero bene a firmarsi a meno che non stiano scrivendo con la chiara intenzione di far credere di essere qualcun altro. Esattamente come i rubini che volano dati sicuramente nel tentativo per altro rouscito di far incolpare altri.
> Un consiglio a tutti: chiaritevi/chiariamoci in privato. Tutta questa caciara serve solo a far ridere qualche utente... Pensateci


:up:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (17 Settembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Io non li schifo....
> E non mi danno neanche fastidio...
> forse un pó Angy quando spara al raffica parolacce e insulti a destra e sinistra( togliamo il forse )
> 
> Ma comunque troverei più corretto prendere in considerazione i post e non il privato ....



Io invece lo schifo.
Una persona che si rallegra perché un'altra persona è nella merda (e ti assicuro che si tratta di TANTA merda, tanta merda che coinvolge anche due bambini, e lui lo sa) mi fa schifo, mi fa vomitare, è una persona meschina, maligna, senza un briciolo di umanità.
E tutto questo solo perché ho deciso di non frequentarlo più.


PS e non si tratta solo di privato, ma di post, visto che mi ha scritto pubblicamente:


"ma cosa vuoi che ti faccia che sei già in un mare di guai (*e di questo sono solo che contento alla luce del modo i cui mi hai trattato e ti meriti tutto quello che ti succederà

	
	
		
		
	


	



*) e mi fai solo una pena infinita...."


----------



## Sole (17 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ecco l'omologa bella personcina ! Ma che coppia fantastica. Ma che amore gonfio di letame che vivete voi due....
> Ma non vi rendete conto che vi schifano tutti ? Certo che dovete proprio essere alla canna del gas, entrambi, per stare in un posto dove tutti vi considerano peggio della gonorrea !


Io non mi presto a questi giochetti infantili.

Le cose sono due.

1) Se mi conosci e sai qualcosa di me puoi contattarmi in privato. Anche se mi rendo conto che chi fa del tradimento il proprio modus vivendi ha qualche difficoltà a d avere rapporti corretti e trasparenti con le persone e preferisce agire in modo subdolo come fai tu (a proposito di letame).

2) Se non mi conosci, invece, qualunque tuo giudizio su di me è privo di ogni fondamento. E si commenta da solo.

Scegli tu l'opzione che preferisci.


----------



## exStermy (17 Settembre 2012)

quintina ha detto:


> Io invece lo schifo.
> Una persona che si rallegra perché un'altra persona è nella merda (e ti assicuro che si tratta di TANTA merda, tanta merda che coinvolge anche due bambini, e lui lo sa) mi fa schifo, mi fa vomitare, è una persona meschina, maligna, senza un briciolo di umanità.
> E tutto questo solo perché ho deciso di non frequentarlo più.
> 
> ...


Quinti' pero' pure te te le vai proprio a cercare...


----------



## Sole (17 Settembre 2012)

quintina ha detto:


> Io invece lo schifo.
> Una persona che si rallegra perché un'altra persona è nella merda (e ti assicuro che si tratta di TANTA merda, tanta merda che coinvolge anche due bambini, e lui lo sa) mi fa schifo, mi fa vomitare, è una persona meschina, maligna, senza un briciolo di umanità.
> E tutto questo solo perché ho deciso di non frequentarlo più.
> 
> ...


Guarda, i tuoi rapporti con Alex sono affare vostro, questo te l'ho sempre detto.

Ma per questione di correttezza posso dirti che quando si riferisce alla merda in cui stai, pensa solo ed esclusivamente alla persona che stai frequentando, non ad altro. E al fatto che, secondo lui, finirà per farti soffrire.

Questo per precisare. Perchè non mi va che i messaggi vadano travisati.


----------



## oscuro (17 Settembre 2012)

*Luna*

Ma tu ancora parli?Ma vergognati imbecille che non capisci un cazzo e fai solo polemiche !!!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (17 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Guarda, i tuoi rapporti con Alex sono affare vostro, questo te l'ho sempre detto.
> 
> Ma per questione di correttezza posso dirti che quando si riferisce alla merda in cui stai, pensa solo ed esclusivamente alla persona che stai frequentando, non ad altro. E al fatto che, secondo lui, finirà per farti soffrire.
> 
> Questo per precisare. Perchè non mi va che i messaggi vadano travisati.


io non credo

visto che lui legge l'altro forum

e sa tutto di quello che mi sta capitando

tu continua pure a difenderlo, sto bell'esemplare di cattiveria e malignità e perfidia


----------



## Sole (17 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> e' er nanetto...
> 
> ahahahahah


Nemmeno ci avevo pensato stavolta 

Un'idea ce l'ho, ma non penso che perderò il sonno per cercare di capire di chi si tratta.


----------



## Hirohito (17 Settembre 2012)

[c pQUOTE=Sole;997044]Guarda, i tuoi rapporti con Alex sono affare vostro, questo te l'ho sempre detto.

Ma per questione di correttezza posso dirti che quando si riferisce alla merda in cui stai, pensa solo ed esclusivamente alla persona che stai frequentando, non ad altro. E al fatto che, secondo lui, finirà per farti soffrire.

Questo per precisare. Perchè non mi va che i messaggi vadano travisati.[/QUOTE]

sentite adesso avete rotto davvero. MA CHI sei e come ti permetti di citarmi. SCIACQUATEVI la bocca quando parlatedel sottoscritto. esei solo patetica nel cercare di aggiustare il tiro e giustificare una schifezza di persona che magari è pure ubriaco e strafatto


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (17 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Guarda, i tuoi rapporti con Alex sono affare vostro, questo te l'ho sempre detto.
> 
> Ma per questione di correttezza posso dirti che quando si riferisce alla merda in cui stai, pensa solo ed esclusivamente alla persona che stai frequentando, non ad altro. E al fatto che, secondo lui, finirà per farti soffrire.
> 
> Questo per precisare. Perchè non mi va che i messaggi vadano travisati.


e perché cazzo non mi lascia in pace? eh? io non ho più scritto una parola qui sopra! il forum è tutto vostro! che cazzo vuole da me? e ho travisato anche il messaggio in cui mi minaccia di non scrivere?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (17 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Guarda, i tuoi rapporti con Alex sono affare vostro, questo te l'ho sempre detto.
> 
> Ma per questione di correttezza posso dirti che quando si riferisce alla merda in cui stai, pensa solo ed esclusivamente alla persona che stai frequentando, non ad altro. E al fatto che, secondo lui, finirà per farti soffrire.
> 
> Questo per precisare. Perchè non mi va che i messaggi vadano travisati.


e poi perché non pensi un po' alla persona che stai frequentando tu? che cazzo volete da me? chi vi ha mai più contattati??? chi vi caga??? mollatemi!


----------



## Simy (17 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ah si, giusto. Ci sei tu. Correggo: tutti meno Simy.


tutti meno Simy non sono tutti:mrgreen:


----------



## lunaiena (17 Settembre 2012)

quintina ha detto:


> Io invece lo schifo.
> Una persona che si rallegra perché un'altra persona è nella merda (e ti assicuro che si tratta di TANTA merda, tanta merda che coinvolge anche due bambini, e lui lo sa) mi fa schifo, mi fa vomitare, è una persona meschina, maligna, senza un briciolo di umanità.
> E tutto questo solo perché ho deciso di non frequentarlo più.
> 
> ...



Su questo concordo ma cosa c'entra Sole ...
E cosa c'entra la "loro coppia" a me questo sembrano affari loro....

E come fai a giudicare Sole solo per il fatto che è in relazione con uno "squilibrato "....


----------



## lunaiena (17 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma tu ancora parli?Ma vergognati imbecille che non capisci un cazzo e fai solo polemiche !!!



Veramente sto scrivendo....
Poi cosa vuoi mi sembra che qui basti tu che capisci tutto no...
Sveglio come una faina.... 
Ma dai ma guardati sei già un vecchi babbione e continui a parlare di tette , di culi,
Mutande raste , schiffi con pisello cose che neanche mua nipote in terza media ci ride più su......



Dimenticavo sei furbo tu che ti senti un fiore cresciuto fuori dal campo....
mapperfavore.....
saró pure imbecille ma non mi vergogno di niente ...tu piuttosto vergognati di continuare 
ad offendere usando come scusa che sei diretto e spontaneo....
A me pari uno sfigato cronico che sta su un forum a correre dietro alle ragazze invece di lavorare....

Ma dai ma senti questo ......



Avevo una bella faccina con pernacchia ma ora peccato che non posso inserirla....
prrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## oscuro (17 Settembre 2012)

*Si*

Sei meglio tu che non ti legge nessuno...sei la brutta copia di minerva il che è tutto dire....non ti regge nessuno se non quei 4 emarginati..... sei una povera idiota....e stai bene con quei 4!!!


----------



## oscuro (17 Settembre 2012)

*Luna*

Informati non corre dietro a nessuno....:rotfl:e a te non ti si caca nessuno....sei fastidiosa e stupida come le zanzare!!!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (17 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> E ti pareva.
> 
> Io non ho nulla di cui vergognarmi, non ho mai fatto del male a nessuno, sono sempre stata onesta nei miei rapporti con tutti, in primis Quintina. E sfido chiunque a dire il contrario.
> 
> E smettetela di tirarmi in mezzo, lasciatemi in pace.


Sole, è inutile

Scusa se mi sono permessa

Come mi hai chiesto, ignorerò qualsiasi cosa tu possa scrivere

Leggerò e farò finta di niente: eviterò di esprimere, come sto già facendo da tempo, qualsiasi opinione non su di te, ma sui concetti che esponi
Anzi, eviterò di scrivere nei 3d dove posti tu, se non a trecento post di distanza 
In poche parole mi legherò le dita.

Spero che questo possa contribuire almeno in misura dello 0,01 per cento a diminuire il disagio che provi qui, a sentirti attaccata e perseguitata in continuazione, altro concetto che continui a ribadire


----------



## Simy (17 Settembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Veramente sto scrivendo....
> Poi cosa vuoi mi sembra che qui basti tu che capisci tutto no...
> Sveglio come una faina....
> Ma dai ma guardati sei già un vecchi babbione e continui a parlare di tette , di culi,
> ...


questa è una cazzata :mrgreen:


----------



## lunaiena (17 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sei meglio tu che non ti legge nessuno...sei la brutta copia di minerva il che è tutto dire....non ti regge nessuno se non quei 4 emarginati..... sei una povera idiota....e stai bene con quei 4!!!



A parlato er cojone che solo una lo difende a spada tratta anche quando scrive cazzate ipergalattiche....
Ma va a dormire che è tardi...
che di oggi di cazzate ne hai sparate...povero come sei infantile...


----------



## Sole (17 Settembre 2012)

Hirohito ha detto:


> sentite adesso avete rotto davvero. MA CHI sei e come ti permetti di citarmi. SCIACQUATEVI la bocca quando parlatedel sottoscritto. esei solo patetica nel cercare di aggiustare il tiro e giustificare una schifezza di persona che magari è pure ubriaco e strafatto





quintina ha detto:


> e perché cazzo non mi lascia in pace? eh? io non ho più scritto una parola qui sopra! il forum è tutto vostro! che cazzo vuole da me? e ho travisato anche il messaggio in cui mi minaccia di non scrivere?





quintina ha detto:


> e poi perché non pensi un po' alla persona che stai frequentando tu? che cazzo volete da me? chi vi ha mai più contattati??? chi vi caga??? mollatemi!





quintina ha detto:


> io non credo
> 
> *visto che lui legge l'altro forum
> 
> ...


Secondo me state andando fuori dal seminato.

Prima di tutto non penso proprio che Alex abbia letto qualcosa sull'altro forum. In questi giorni si collega solo via smartphone (come si evince dagli errori che fa ) e solo per rispondere al volo al forum, con qualche eccezione. Il perchè sono fatti suoi, ma so che è così.

Io sono sicura, e lo posso stragiurare, che la merda di cui parla è quella in cui lui pensa tu sia finita (a torto o a ragione, ma lui lo pensa e questo te l'ha sempre detto) con la persona che frequenti (Hirohito, TU ti sei citato da solo, non io). Se poi pensate che non sia così, affari vostri. Ma io non lo dico per difenderlo. Solo per puntualizzare un FATTO.

Detto questo, mi sembra che stiate un po' esagerando con le congetture.

E' la prima volta che intervengo in questa cosa, non l'ho mai fatto prima. E l'ho fatto *solo *perchè ho visto che c'era un equivoco di fondo, ho voluto chiarirlo.
Sono settimane che mi sento attaccata da più parti e francamente sono stufa, l'ho già scritto.
A volte ho ricevuto mp da varie persone in cui mi si chiedeva di riferire cose ad Alex da parte di terzi e ho sempre risposto di rivolgersi direttamente a lui.

Lo ripeto qui: gestitevi le vostre cose senza mettermi in mezzo più del necessario.


----------



## oscuro (17 Settembre 2012)

*Luna*

Ma ti rendi conte che sei un imbecille?:rotfl:io non mi son mai accorto di te...in 6 anni sai?Mi è stato fatto notare che sei inutile e a favore di quei 4 idioti....vai a studiare cretina.....!!


----------



## exStermy (17 Settembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> A parlato er cojone che solo una lo difende a spada tratta anche quando scrive cazzate ipergalattiche....
> Ma va a dormire che è tardi...
> che di oggi di cazzate ne hai sparate...povero come sei infantile...


te l'ha scritto er nanetto malefico....

di' la verita'...

ahahahahah


----------



## Simy (17 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> questa è una cazzata :mrgreen:


una collezione di rubini sto facendo :rotfl:
:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (17 Settembre 2012)

*Stermy*

ma ti rendi conto scrive anche luna ma chi cazzo è ????:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lunaiena (17 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma ti rendi conte che sei un imbecille?:rotfl:io non mi son mai accorto di te...in 6 anni sai?Mi è stato fatto notare che sei inutile e a favore di quei 4 idioti....vai a studiare cretina.....!!



Io mi defilo ....
Grazie di esistere ed essere utile alla società ...


----------



## exStermy (17 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> ma ti rendi conto scrive anche luna ma chi cazzo è ????:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


e lo chiedi a me?

ahahahah


----------



## Sole (17 Settembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Sole, è inutile
> 
> Scusa se mi sono permessa
> 
> ...


Per fortuna ci sono fior di post poco più indietro che dimostrano che non sono una paranoica.

Perfino Lunapiena che non è tra le mie amiche del cuore D) è intervenuta in questo senso. Tu stessa mi hai tirata in ballo poco fa per dirmi che dovrei vergognarmi. E io non avevo scritto mezza parola sul post di Quintina.

Se ribadisco il concetto, è perchè evidentemente mi crea fastidio.

Comunque tu puoi postare quello che vuoi, ci mancherebbe. Io di solito replico sui contenuti.
Ma se si tira in ballo altro, scusa, penso di avere il diritto di puntualizzare.


----------



## lunaiena (17 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> te l'ha scritto er nanetto malefico....
> 
> di' la verita'...
> 
> ahahahahah


No so essere malefica di mio..


----------



## oscuro (17 Settembre 2012)

*Si*

Sparisci... non defilarti sei inutile come un coriandolo quando finisce la carta igienica cretina!!!


----------



## kurdt (17 Settembre 2012)

*kurdt*

Dimenticavo quasi di firmarmi. 

Kurdt sloggato con un nuovo account fiammante e presto bannato nuovamente. 

^^ 

Ahahahahahaahahahahahah ^^


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (17 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Secondo me state andando fuori dal seminato.
> 
> Prima di tutto non penso proprio che Alex abbia letto qualcosa sull'altro forum. In questi giorni si collega solo via smartphone (come si evince dagli errori che fa ) e solo per rispondere al volo al forum, con qualche eccezione. Il perchè sono fatti suoi, ma so che è così.
> 
> ...


ah sì? e questa è una congettura?:

"Povera ciccia...fa bene a non farlo comunque "

senti fammi il piacere, smettila di difendere quell'ometto capace solo di minacciare e di augurare stillicidi lunghi e penosi (e so benissimo a cosa si riferisce, non farmi passare per scema)

erano settimane che non scrivevo qui

che cazzo vuole da me?

e per piacere: evita di mettermi quelle faccine sorridenti del cazzo quando scrivi a me: TU LO SAI CHE COSA STO PASSANDO E NON HO PER NIENTE VOGLIA DI RIDERE. CHIARO?

ve lo dico ancora una volta: siete felici? bene! ORA DIMENTICATEVI DELLA MIA ESISTENZA!


----------



## Sole (17 Settembre 2012)

quintina ha detto:


> ORA DIMENTICATEVI DELLA MIA ESISTENZA!


Già fatto da un po'. Con dispiacere, ma già fatto.


----------



## lunaiena (17 Settembre 2012)

tdruk ha detto:


> Dimenticavo quasi di firmarmi.
> 
> Kurdt sloggato con un nuovo account fiammante e presto bannato nuovamente.
> 
> ...




Ma quanto lavoro in questi giorni per inventarti i nik:mrgreen:


----------



## Sole (17 Settembre 2012)

tdruk ha detto:


> Dimenticavo quasi di firmarmi.
> 
> Kurdt sloggato con un nuovo account fiammante e presto bannato nuovamente.
> 
> ...


Ma perchè non scrivi da non registrato?

Aspetti di scontare la tua pena e poi automaticamente rientri con il tuo account.


----------



## exStermy (17 Settembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> No so essere malefica di mio..


brava...chi se somija se pija...

di bene in mejo...

ahahahah


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (17 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Già fatto da un po'. Con dispiacere, ma già fatto.


immagino quale immenso dispiacere


----------



## Hirohito (17 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Già fatto da un po'. Con dispiacere, ma già fatto.


bene. Vedi di fare il possibile xche' lo faccia anche quella mezza sega con cui ti relazioni. grazie.


----------



## Non Registrato (17 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Secondo me state andando fuori dal seminato.
> 
> Prima di tutto non penso proprio che Alex abbia letto qualcosa sull'altro forum. In questi giorni si collega solo via smartphone (come si evince dagli errori che fa ) e solo per rispondere al volo al forum, con qualche eccezione. Il perchè sono fatti suoi, ma so che è così.
> 
> ...



Io non conosco quella persona, ma solo a leggerla qui da mesi, prima di sapere che stava con te, mi venivano i brividi e l'ansia.
Ti stai cacciando in una brutta situazione, ora sei innamorata e vedi tutto sotto un'altra luce, come le amanti innamorate che scrivono qui dentro e vengono tanto prese per il culo.
Pero' Sole cerca di essere obiettiva e stai attenta, se non per te per i tuoi bambini.
Dalla padella alla brace.....


----------



## Simy (17 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> *Io non conosco quella persona*, ma solo a leggerla qui da mesi, prima di sapere che stava con te, mi venivano i brividi e l'ansia.
> Ti stai cacciando in una brutta situazione, ora sei innamorata e vedi tutto sotto un'altra luce, come le amanti innamorate che scrivono qui dentro e vengono tanto prese per il culo.
> Pero' Sole cerca di essere obiettiva e stai attenta, se non per te per i tuoi bambini.
> Dalla padella alla brace.....


mi sono fermata al neretto....
come puoi giudicare una persona che non conosci? per il modo in cui scrive qui mi pare troppo poco...una persona per conoscerla bisogna viverla!
posso capire gli attacchi di chi la conosce o che ha avuto "vicende personali" con una persona...ma uno che inizia con il dire "io non conosco quella persona" secondo me non può permettersi di giudicare


----------



## Non Registrato (17 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> mi sono fermata al neretto....
> come puoi giudicare una persona che non conosci? per il modo in cui scrive qui mi pare troppo poco...una persona per conoscerla bisogna viverla!
> posso capire gli attacchi di chi la conosce o che ha avuto "vicende personali" con una persona...ma uno che inizia con il dire "io non conosco quella persona" secondo me non può permettersi di giudicare[/QUOTE
> 
> Sei così ingenua che fai tenerezza. Tu non hai la più pallida idea di chi stai difendendo.


----------



## oscuro (17 Settembre 2012)

*Si*

Già hai ragione....!!:rotfl:


----------



## Non Registrato (17 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> mi sono fermata al neretto....
> come puoi giudicare una persona che non conosci? per il modo in cui scrive qui mi pare troppo poco...una persona per conoscerla bisogna viverla!
> posso capire gli attacchi di chi la conosce o che ha avuto "vicende personali" con una persona...ma uno che inizia con il dire "io non conosco quella persona" secondo me non può permettersi di giudicare


Finirà male. Ha troppa aggressività dentro, difficoltà a controllare gli impulsi. Spero di sbagliarmi, ma finirà male.
Comunque auguri!


----------



## Simy (17 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Sei così ingenua che fai tenerezza. Tu non hai la più pallida idea di chi stai difendendo.



tu si visto che hai premesso di non conoscerlo?


----------



## oscuro (17 Settembre 2012)

*Si*

Fnirò male....è vero.....!!:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (17 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Fnirò male....è vero.....!!:rotfl::rotfl:


si parlava di Alex ora! :mrgreen: non di te!


----------



## oscuro (17 Settembre 2012)

*Bè*

Cosa cambia?:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (17 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Cosa cambia?:rotfl:


per me cambia.... :mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (18 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> mi sono fermata al neretto....
> come puoi giudicare una persona che non conosci? per il modo in cui scrive qui mi pare troppo poco...una persona per conoscerla bisogna viverla!
> posso capire gli attacchi di chi la conosce o che ha avuto "vicende personali" con una persona...ma uno che inizia con il dire "io non conosco quella persona" secondo me non può permettersi di giudicare



Rosso :mrgreen:


----------



## Hirohito (18 Settembre 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> bene. VEDI DI fare il possibile xche lo faccia anche quella mezza sega con cui ti relazioni. grazie.


Ma stai zitto merda che ti sri gia scopato un'altra mentre stai con quintina...vi meritate a vicenda...tu una merda di uomo che addirittura i fugli hanno denuncisto per maltrattamenti che anche non fodse vero questo la dice lunga su che genere di persona sri e quanto ti amano in giro....insieme ad una psicolabile che per una merfa come te tratta a a pesci in faccua glu amici....[/QUOTE]

Bravo, tu sai tutta la mia storia, e io so la tua.
E so quanto sei pericoloso. Per te stesso e chi ti sta vicino.
Sentiremo parlare di te, e purtroppo molto male.


----------



## lunaiena (18 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Rosso :mrgreen:


Mi Sa che oggi ne sono volati parecchi....


----------



## Hirohito (18 Settembre 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> Povera ciccia...fa bene a non farlo comunque


Ma leggiti quanto sei merda..... A quando i ricatti alla tua stessa donna ?

E' solo questione di tempo..... ti conosco come le mie tasche... sei una merda indicibile...   
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (18 Settembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Mi Sa che oggi ne sono volati parecchi....


una collezione!


----------



## @lex (18 Settembre 2012)

quintina ha detto:


> immagino quale immenso dispiacere


Lo stwsso dispiacere che ci hai medso tu con me stronza di merrda. pure il pianto finto ti sei fatta....


----------



## Hirohito (18 Settembre 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> Lo stwsso dispiacere che ci hai medso tu con me stronza di merrda. pureto finto ti sei fatta....


Sei ubriaco fradicio.... vergognati.... bere così....

Povera Sole, alla prima contraddizione dovrà preoccuparsi di quello che minaccerai di raccontare ai figli, al marito, ai genitori....

E pensare che se volesse, potrebbe raccontare a tua figlia certe cose.... pensaci, cazzone


----------



## aristocat (18 Settembre 2012)

Raga, la piantiamo? Ci fosse un motivo serio, concreto, contro qualcuno che vi ruba la promozione, qualcuno che vi ha curato male un parente, qualcuno che ripara male la lavatrice... una cosa concreta insomma, non contro.... il nulla.

ari


----------



## Hirohito (18 Settembre 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Raga, la piantiamo? Ci fosse un motivo serio, concreto, contro qualcuno che vi ruba la promozione, qualcuno che vi ha curato male un parente, qualcuno che ripara male la lavatrice... una cosa concreta insomma, non contro.... il nulla.
> 
> ari


Ari, ma la memoria storica dell'ultimo mese ce l'hai ? Ma hai visto che nessuno lo caga ed entra a fare il bastardo ? Ma cosa crede, che ho paura di lui ?


----------



## @lex (18 Settembre 2012)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Sei ubriaco fradicio.... vergognati.... bere così....
> 
> Povera Sole, alla prima contraddizione dovrà preoccuparsi di quello che minaccerai di raccontare ai figli, al marito, ai genitori....
> 
> E pensare che se volesse, potrebbe raccontare a tua figlia che ti fai di cocaina.... pensaci, cazzone


ahahahahhahaha idiota...
cominciamo a dire che hai tradito con quintina la donna con cui stavi e quintina con almeno un'altra....vi chiamate 20 volte al giorno di cui almeno 15 per litigare perchè reciprocamente vi chiedete cosa state facendo e con chi state scopando....povera quintina (ma alla fine se lo merita visto che non è una stronza meno di te), proprio con un vampiro anaffettivo e merdoso doveva finire...


----------



## @lex (18 Settembre 2012)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Ari, ma la memoria storica dell'ultimo mese ce l'hai ? Ma hai visto che nessuno lo caga ed entra a fare il bastardo ? Ma cosa crede, che ho paura di lui ?


si che ce l'hai se dici a chi sta con te che deve smettere di avere un'amicizia con me....l'ho fatto io a tempi con mk? no....perchè le merde come te mi fanno un baffo...salvo farmi qualcosa attraverso gli altri perchè non sono abbastanza uomini per farlo direttamente.....


----------



## aristocat (18 Settembre 2012)

Ma fregatevene: mica vi dovete sposare tra di voi. Ognuno vive i propri sentimenti come meglio crede, no?


----------



## Hirohito (18 Settembre 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Ma fregatevene: mica vi dovete sposare tra di voi. Ognuno vive i propri sentimenti come meglio crede, no?


Ma cosa c'entrano i sentimenti ? Ari, ma di cosa parli ? ma hai letto o no ?


----------



## aristocat (18 Settembre 2012)

Io penso che a entrambi sia capitata una cosa molto bella. Finalmente, aggiungerei. Sentimentalmente è un anno bellissimo per tutti e due.
Queste cose, credetemi, vanno solo apprezzate finché si può.

ari


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (18 Settembre 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> ahahahahhahaha idiota...
> cominciamo a dire che hai tradito con quintina la donna con cui stavi e quintina con almeno un'altra....vi chiamate 20 volte al giorno di cui almeno 15 per litigare perchè reciprocamente vi chiedete cosa state facendo e con chi state scopando....povera quintina (ma alla fine se lo merita visto che non è una stronza meno di te), proprio con un vampiro anaffettivo e merdoso doveva finire...



piantala, ometto che non sei altro

ti ricordo che anch'io so tante cose su voi due.........

o forse non lo sai?

ma non sono così merda da raccontare a tutti le cose che mi raccontava la tua fidanzata, a differenza tua

dovresti vergognarti


----------



## aristocat (18 Settembre 2012)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Ma cosa c'entrano i sentimenti ? Ari, ma di cosa parli ? ma hai letto o no ?


Ho letto. Tante cattiverie inutili.... Davvero, vi prego, dimenticate chi ha iniziato per primo, smettete di beccarvi perché è troppo off topic per essere gentili, ignoratevi e gli animi si stempereranno...


----------



## Hirohito (18 Settembre 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> si che ce l'hai se dici a chi sta con te che deve smettere di avere un'amicizia con me....l'ho fatto io a tempi con mk? no....perchè le merde come te mi fanno un baffo...salvo farmi qualcosa attraverso gli altri perchè non sono abbastanza uomini per farlo direttamente.....



Ahahahahahaj.... piccola mosca da letame..... 

Cosa credevi, che sparlavi di me in pubblico e in privato (perche' sono il tuo incubo, lo so....ahahahah) e ti facevo l'applauso ?
Io, sono un signore, non tu.... Con Sole in privato quando ci si scriveva non ho mai detto una virgola contro di te, sebbene potessi ampiamente farlo.

Sei una donnicciola frustrata, tutto qui... sei fermo a sei anni fa e non ti smuovi, morirai cretino...


----------



## @lex (18 Settembre 2012)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Ma cosa c'entrano i sentimenti ? Ari, ma di cosa parli ? ma hai letto o no ?


infatti...come possono c'entrare i sentimenti con uno come te che manco sanno dove stanno di casa?


----------



## Hirohito (18 Settembre 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> ahahahahhahaha idiota...
> cominciamo a dire che hai tradito con quintina la donna con cui stavi e quintina con almeno un'altra....vi chiamate 20 volte al giorno di cui almeno 15 per litigare perchè reciprocamente vi chiedete cosa state facendo e con chi state scopando....povera quintina (ma alla fine se lo merita visto che non è una stronza meno di te), proprio con un vampiro anaffettivo e merdoso doveva finire...


Ma quanto sei cretino.... ma davvero.... che io sono tarditore l'ho sempre scritto.... ma ti rendi conto di quanto sei idiota ?

E Quintina invece non l'ho mai tradita, anzi, ho mollato tutte le amicizie femminili in corso... pensa te !!!!

Ma quanto sei brutto sfigato e citrullo.... ahahahahahah


----------



## Hirohito (18 Settembre 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Ho letto. Tante cattiverie inutili.... Davvero, vi prego, dimenticate chi ha iniziato per primo, smettete di beccarvi perché è troppo off topic per essere gentili, ignoratevi e gli animi si stempereranno...


Ari, mi spiace. Prima rileggi, e poi prendo in considerazione i tuoi suggerimenti.

E' tutto cominciato su una mia poesia. GRATUITAMENTE. L'ho ignorato a lungo, ma questo e' uno sfigato che ha il culo che gli rode, non la smette. E allora... colpo su colpo !!!!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (18 Settembre 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Ho letto. Tante cattiverie inutili.... Davvero, vi prego, dimenticate chi ha iniziato per primo, smettete di beccarvi perché è troppo off topic per essere gentili, ignoratevi e gli animi si stempereranno...


Ari io ho ignorato per settimane. Non ho più scritto una parola qui sopra. Adesso però m'ha rotto le palle. Ma che cazzo vuole da me? io proprio non riesco a capirlo. Ha la sua fidanzata. Cosa vuole da me? non eravamo mica fidanzati! perché non mi ignora?


----------



## @lex (18 Settembre 2012)

quintina ha detto:


> piantala, ometto che non sei altro
> 
> ti ricordo che anch'io so tante cose su voi due.........
> 
> ...


beh....scrivile...non ho mai nascosto nulla....io...
e le cose che racconta una che si strozza tutte le sere con una bottiglia di amaro o di vodka contano meno di zero...e questo rafforza la mia idea che sei una falsa stronza visto che hai sempre detto che non credevi a quello che ti diceva...e direi di smetterla qui...perchè è un fatto che mi hai scaricato peggio dei paria senza che io ti abbia fatto niente..o meglio abbia fatto quello che ho sempre fatto con la merda con cui stai...e cioè trattarlo di merda come si merita...ma certo tu lo adori..perchè è cambiato poverino....io l'ho conosciuto in un periodo di crisi...è un fatto che ha tradito con te la sua donna e che ha tradito te...merda era e merda è...quindi francamente io non ho fatto altro che fare quello che ho sempre fatto...cosa è cambiato? che ci stai insieme? e questo dovrebbe farmi cambiare idea? ma fammi il piacere per cortesia...ti ho sempre trattato con rispetto e per l'affetto che ho provato per te avevo anche accettato l'eventualità di incontrare 'sta merda....e cosa ne ho ottenuto in cambio? un messaggio...ma vergognati che non sai nemmeno tu dove sta di casa rapportarsi con gli amici...e ribadisco...spero che i guai che hai perchè ti sei messa con HIROHITO (e niente altro letto da nessun'altra parte) ti facciano a pezzi perchè francamente è questo quello che ti meriti dopo esserti permessa di trattarmi a quel modo senza nessun motivo


----------



## @lex (18 Settembre 2012)

quintina ha detto:


> Ari io ho ignorato per settimane. Non ho più scritto una parola qui sopra. Adesso però m'ha rotto le palle. Ma che cazzo vuole da me? io proprio non riesco a capirlo. Ha la sua fidanzata. Cosa vuole da me? non eravamo mica fidanzati! perché non mi ignora?


prima di tutto io non ti ho citato e non ti ho più nominato...ti ha citato minerva e io ho solo risposto...non ti ignoro perchè a me nessuno mi tratta come una pezza da piedi come hai fatto tu...brutta stronza


----------



## Simy (18 Settembre 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> beh....scrivile...non ho mai nascosto nulla....io...
> e le cose che racconta una che si strozza tutte le sere con una bottiglia di amaro o di vodka contano meno di zero...e questo rafforza la mia idea che sei una falsa stronza visto che hai sempre detto che non credevi a quello che ti diceva...e direi di smetterla qui...perchè è un fatto che mi hai scaricato peggio dei paria senza che io ti abbia fatto niente..o meglio abbia fatto quello che ho sempre fatto con la merda con cui stai...e cioè trattarlo di merda come si merita...ma certo tu lo adori..perchè è cambiato poverino....io l'ho conosciuto in un periodo di crisi...è un fatto che ha tradito con te la sua donna e che ha tradito te...merda era e merda è...quindi francamente io non ho fatto altro che fare quello che ho sempre fatto...cosa è cambiato? che ci stai insieme? e questo dovrebbe farmi cambiare idea? ma fammi il piacere per cortesia...ti ho sempre trattato con rispetto e per l'affetto che ho provato per te avevo anche accettato l'eventualità di incontrare 'sta merda....e cosa ne ho ottenuto in cambio? un messaggio...ma vergognati che non sai nemmeno tu dove sta di casa rapportarsi con gli amici...e ribadisco...spero che i guai che hai perchè ti sei messa con HIROHITO (e niente altro letto da nessun'altra parte) ti facciano a pezzi perchè francamente è questo quello che ti meriti dopo esserti permessa di trattarmi a quel modo senza nessun motivo





Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> prima di tutto io non ti ho citato e non ti ho più nominato...ti ha citato minerva e io ho solo risposto...non ti ignoro perchè a me nessuno mi tratta come una pezza da piedi come hai fatto tu...brutta stronza


Alex... perchè non provi a chiarire in privato con lei.... tu e lei come hai scritto tu "in cambio dell'affetto che hai provato per lei!"... io non credo che Quintina meriti un simile trattamento...e questro Alex lo sai anche tu....


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (18 Settembre 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> beh....scrivile...non ho mai nascosto nulla....io...
> *e le cose che racconta una che si strozza tutte le sere con una bottiglia di amaro o di vodka contano meno di zero...e questo rafforza la mia idea che sei una falsa stronza visto che hai sempre detto che non credevi a quello che ti diceva...*e direi di smetterla qui...perchè è un fatto che mi hai scaricato peggio dei paria senza che io ti abbia fatto niente..o meglio abbia fatto quello che ho sempre fatto con la merda con cui stai...e cioè trattarlo di merda come si merita...ma certo tu lo adori..perchè è cambiato poverino....io l'ho conosciuto in un periodo di crisi...è un fatto che ha tradito con te la sua donna e che ha tradito te...merda era e merda è...quindi francamente io non ho fatto altro che fare quello che ho sempre fatto...cosa è cambiato? che ci stai insieme? e questo dovrebbe farmi cambiare idea? ma fammi il piacere per cortesia...ti ho sempre trattato con rispetto e per l'affetto che ho provato per te avevo anche accettato l'eventualità di incontrare 'sta merda....e cosa ne ho ottenuto in cambio? un messaggio...ma vergognati che non sai nemmeno tu dove sta di casa rapportarsi con gli amici...e ribadisco...spero che i guai che hai perchè ti sei messa con HIROHITO (e niente altro letto da nessun'altra parte) ti facciano a pezzi perchè francamente è questo quello che ti meriti dopo esserti permessa di trattarmi a quel modo senza nessun motivo



non so di che cazzo parli
sto parlando della tua fidanzata, che ti ho presentato io. Non mi risulta che si strozzi di amaro o vodka.
E sì... mi ha raccontato tante cose su di te e su di voi che non mi permetterei mai di scrivere qui. Cosa che tu stai facendo da tempo ormai con quello che lei ha raccontato a te, tra l'altro distorcendole come ti fa più comodo.


----------



## Hirohito (18 Settembre 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> beh....scrivile...non ho mai nascosto nulla....io...
> e le cose che racconta una che si strozza tutte le sere con una bottiglia di amaro o di vodka contano meno di zero...e questo rafforza la mia idea che sei una falsa stronza visto che hai sempre detto che non credevi a quello che ti diceva...e direi di smetterla qui...perchè è un fatto che mi hai scaricato peggio dei paria senza che io ti abbia fatto niente..o meglio abbia fatto quello che ho sempre fatto con la merda con cui stai...e cioè trattarlo di merda come si merita...ma certo tu lo adori..perchè è cambiato poverino....io l'ho conosciuto in un periodo di crisi...è un fatto che ha tradito con te la sua donna e che ha tradito te...merda era e merda è...quindi francamente io non ho fatto altro che fare quello che ho sempre fatto...cosa è cambiato? che ci stai insieme? e questo dovrebbe farmi cambiare idea? ma fammi il piacere per cortesia...ti ho sempre trattato con rispetto e per l'affetto che ho provato per te avevo anche accettato l'eventualità di incontrare 'sta merda....e cosa ne ho ottenuto in cambio? un messaggio...ma vergognati che non sai nemmeno tu dove sta di casa rapportarsi con gli amici...e ribadisco...spero che i guai che hai perchè ti sei messa con HIROHITO (e niente altro letto da nessun'altra parte) ti facciano a pezzi perchè francamente è questo quello che ti meriti dopo esserti permessa di trattarmi a quel modo senza nessun motivo


Per fortuna ti denigri da solo.... ti rode il culo da morire..... 

Ma ti eri innamorato di Quintina , vero ?

Ma cosa credevi, che si interessava ad un cesso sfigato scroccone come te ?


----------



## Hirohito (18 Settembre 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> prima di tutto io non ti ho citato e non ti ho più nominato...ti ha citato minerva e io ho solo risposto...non ti ignoro perchè a me nessuno mi tratta come una pezza da piedi come hai fatto tu...brutta stronza


Minchia quanto ti rode il culo !!!!!

Si, ti eri innamorato !!!!!

:rotfl:
:rotfl::rotfl:
:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## @lex (18 Settembre 2012)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Ari, mi spiace. Prima rileggi, e poi prendo in considerazione i tuoi suggerimenti.
> 
> E' tutto cominciato su una mia poesia. GRATUITAMENTE. L'ho ignorato a lungo, ma questo e' uno sfigato che ha il culo che gli rode, non la smette. E allora... colpo su colpo !!!!


è tutto comicniato perchè sei una merda...poeticamente parlando....non sei nulla per me se non ti leggo..esattamente come altri che non nomino mai su questo forum se non li vedo nominati o si palesano...sei il nulla per me nella misura in cui non mi vieni davanti a fare il figo quando invece sei la merda della merda...e io nojn resisto...se vedo una merda glielo devo dire che è una merda...


----------



## Non Registrato (18 Settembre 2012)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Ma ti eri innamorato di Quintina , vero ?


Io si  Lo sono anche adesso.


Firma:

Quanto è bello far l'amore con Tubarello.


----------



## tombino (18 Settembre 2012)

*Wow*

Il 3d è diventato Uomini&Donne della De Filippi!


----------



## Hirohito (18 Settembre 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> è tutto comicniato perchè sei una merda...poeticamente parlando....non sei nulla per me se non ti leggo..esattamente come altri che non nomino mai su questo forum se non li vedo nominati o si palesano...sei il nulla per me nella misura in cui non mi vieni davanti a fare il figo quando invece sei la merda della merda...e io nojn resisto...se vedo una merda glielo devo dire che è una merda...


Una merda che ti caga in testa mille volte perche' piu' della mia merda tu non meriti. 
Piccina isterica.... calmati, che poi hai ripercussioni sul pisellino, che deve lavorare, direi, e sodo, viste le circostanze... senno' presto ti ritrovi un altro ennesimo palco di corna sulla testa semipelata che hai.....

:rotfl:
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Minchia se sei brutto cesso e insignicante !!!!! Bisogna stare proprio alla canna del gas..... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## @lex (18 Settembre 2012)

quintina ha detto:


> non so di che cazzo parli
> sto parlando della tua fidanzata, che ti ho presentato io. Non mi risulta che si strozzi di amaro o vodka.
> E sì... mi ha raccontato tante cose su di te e su di voi che non mi permetterei mai di scrivere qui. Cosa che tu stai facendo da tempo ormai con quello che lei ha raccontato a te, tra l'altro distorcendole come ti fa più comodo.


la mia fidanzata non era amica della merda con cui stai...non l'ha mai potuto sopportare anche prima...ergo vi è un'enorme differenza tra i nostri due casi...tu hai rotto un'amicizia (e soprattutto in quel modo, facendo pure la patetica piangendo e dicendo che ti dispiaceva e che mi volevi bene ma che eri costretta a farlo per non perdere uno che già si è scopata altre...non si trattano così le persone a cui si vuole bene..la differenza è che io non voglio bene a quella merda con cui stai e manco la mia fidanzata e la mia fidanzata a te non ha fatto nulla e nemmeno a lui ergo di certo non si merita il trattamento che io ho riservato a te dopo quello che tu hai riservato a me) per una merda..ergo te la sei andata a cercare....


----------



## Hirohito (18 Settembre 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> la mia fidanzata non era amica della merda con cui stai...non l'ha mai potuto sopportare anche prima...ergo vi è un'enorme differenza tra i nostri due casi...tu hai rotto un'amicizia (e soprattutto in quel modo, facendo pure la patetica piangendo e dicendo che ti dispiaceva e che mi volevi bene ma che eri costretta a farlo per non perdere uno che già si è scopata altre...non si trattano così le persone a cui si vuole bene..la differenza è che io non voglio bene a quella merda con cui stai e manco la mia fidanzata e la mia fidanzata a te non ha fatto nulla e nemmeno a lui ergo di certo non si merita il trattamento che io ho riservato a te dopo quello che tu hai riservato a me) per una merda..ergo te la sei andata a cercare....


Ma sei un pazzo visionario !!!! Ma dove cazzo la vedi l'amicizia ? Una chiacchierata al bar 4-5 volte ?

Cazzo, stai messo malissimo !!!! Tu allora amici non ne hai !!!!!

Maronn, Sole davvero si e' gia' annodata la corda a cui si impicchera'....


----------



## @lex (18 Settembre 2012)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Una merda che ti caga in testa mille volte perche' piu' della mia merda tu non meriti.
> Piccina isterica.... calmati, che poi hai ripercussioni sul pisellino, che deve lavorare, direi, e sodo, viste le circostanze... senno' presto ti ritrovi un altro ennesimo palco di corna sulla testa semipelata che hai.....
> 
> :rotfl:
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


ahahahhahahahhahahahhahhahahahha
ma se ti sei incazzato come una bestia perchè quintina mi ha scritto su fb "bono!" vedendo la mia foto del profilo  ahahahahahahah che patetica che sei...hai paura di uno con la testa semipelata...direi che ti devi curare...ahahah
isterica a me....povera cretina invidiosa...ahahahahahah


----------



## Hirohito (18 Settembre 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> ahahahhahahahhahahahhahhahahahha
> ma se ti sei incazzato come una bestia perchè quintina mi ha scritto su fb "bono!" vedendo la mia foto del profilo  ahahahahahahah che patetica che sei...hai paura di uno con la testa semipelata...direi che ti devi curare...ahahah
> isterica a me....povera cretina invidiosa...ahahahahahah


Ma tesoruccia, davvero ti credi bella ? 
Ma davvero credi questo ?
E davvero credi che mi abbia infastidito un "bono" scritto su dettatura della tua... ehm.... donna, per pietà ?

Senti, io vado a dormire, visto che ho un lavoro serio.... tu resta pure, tanto per quello che vali, se lavori o no fa lo stesso.... 

Ciao, cambia l'assorbente, mi raccomando, senno' la pisellina fa cattivo odore....

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (18 Settembre 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> la mia fidanzata non era amica della merda con cui stai...non l'ha mai potuto sopportare anche prima...ergo vi è un'enorme differenza tra i nostri due casi...tu hai rotto un'amicizia (e soprattutto in quel modo, facendo pure la patetica piangendo e dicendo che ti dispiaceva e che mi volevi bene ma che eri costretta a farlo per non perdere uno che già si è scopata altre...non si trattano così le persone a cui si vuole bene..la differenza è che io non voglio bene a quella merda con cui stai e manco la mia fidanzata e la mia fidanzata a te non ha fatto nulla e nemmeno a lui ergo di certo non si merita il trattamento che io ho riservato a te dopo quello che tu hai riservato a me) per una merda..ergo te la sei andata a cercare....


continua a rigirartela come ti pare

comunque non c'entra un cazzo con quello che ti ho scritto io:

rimane il fatto che anche io so cose su voi due, quindi smettila di scrivere cose su di me che ti ha riferito lei o comincio a farlo anche io


----------



## @lex (18 Settembre 2012)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Minchia quanto ti rode il culo !!!!!
> 
> Si, ti eri innamorato !!!!!
> 
> ...


ahahahahhahahhahahahahah è per questo che hai fatto di tutto affinchè non mi parlasse più con me? istrica gelosona ahahahhahah


----------



## @lex (18 Settembre 2012)

quintina ha detto:


> continua a rigirartela come ti pare
> 
> comunque non c'entra un cazzo con quello che ti ho scritto io:
> 
> rimane il fatto che anche io so cose su voi due, quindi smettila di scrivere cose su di me che ti ha riferito lei o comincio a farlo anche io


fai pure....


----------



## @lex (18 Settembre 2012)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Ma tesoruccia, davvero ti credi bello ?
> Ma davvero credi questo ?
> E davvero credi che mi abbia infastidito un "bono" scritto su dettatura della tua... ehm.... donna, per pietà ?


ahahhahaha è questo che ti ha detto? pur di non perderti (poveraccia) direbbe anche che sua nonna ha le ruote ed è un motocarro...aahahahhaha
bella coppia...tu menti a lei e lei mente a te...vi vedo bene...a quando la convivenza? ahahahahah


----------



## Hirohito (18 Settembre 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> ahahahahhahahhahahahahah è per questo che hai fatto di tutto affinchè non mi parlasse più con me? istrica gelosona ahahahhahah


Si cucciola, temevo tanto il tuo pisellino..... :rotfl:
:rotfl::rotfl:
:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (18 Settembre 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> ahahahahhahahhahahahahah è per questo che hai fatto di tutto affinchè non mi parlasse più con me? istrica gelosona ahahahhahah


senti adesso basta

ho smesso di parlare con te perché non mi piacciono le persone che scrivono a un uomo che ha la moglie in coma quanto fosse stronza la suddetta moglie, non mi piace chi attacca una persona che non c'entra niente solo per attaccare un utente che gli sta sul culo, non mi piace chi utilizza confidenze che gli sono state fatte dalla sua fidanzata solo per attaccare un altro utente che gli sta sul culo, non mi piacciono le persone che minacciano, e, sì, lo ammetto: non mi piacciono le persone che definiscono Hirohito una merda.

Okay?

Fattene una ragione e vai avanti cazzo


----------



## Hirohito (18 Settembre 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> ahahhahaha è questo che ti ha detto? pur di non perderti (poveraccia) direbbe anche che sua nonna ha le ruote ed è un motocarro...aahahahhaha
> bella coppia...tu menti a lei e lei mente a te...vi vedo bene...a quando la convivenza? ahahahahah


La convivenza la lascio a te. La sogni da sempre. Una donna su cui poggiarti.
Una donna da sfruttare.
 Povera Sole


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (18 Settembre 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> ahahhahaha è questo che ti ha detto? pur di non perderti (poveraccia) direbbe anche che sua nonna ha le ruote ed è un motocarro...aahahahhaha
> bella coppia...tu menti a lei e lei mente a te...vi vedo bene...a quando la convivenza? ahahahahah


mi sa tanto che qui c'è qualcun altro che mente


----------



## @lex (18 Settembre 2012)

quintina ha detto:


> continua a rigirartela come ti pare
> 
> comunque non c'entra un cazzo con quello che ti ho scritto io:
> 
> rimane il fatto che anche io so cose su voi due, quindi smettila di scrivere cose su di me che ti ha riferito lei o comincio a farlo anche io


e per inciso...io non dico a una persona che ho visto 4-5 volte al bar di andare a casa mia e dormirci (cosa che poi non è successa) mentre non ci sono se non ho fiducia e affetto per quella persona...quindi o tu hai mentito a lui dicendogli che era una amicizia superficiale per non farlo incazzare (poverina, ha paura di una amicizia di 4-5 volte al bar ahahahah e io sarei isterico ahahahah) oppure  è hirohito ad essere un bugiardo perchè ha esaurito gli argomenti ahahhaha...in ogni caso le menzogne hanno le gambette corte...


----------



## @lex (18 Settembre 2012)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Si cucciola, temevo tanto il tuo pisellino..... :rotfl:
> :rotfl::rotfl:
> :rotfl::rotfl:


esattamente...altrimenti perchè...ah si, perchè sei un idiota che si comporta come un cinquenne dell'asilo..ahahahah


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (18 Settembre 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> e per inciso...io non dico a una persona che ho visto 4-5 volte al bar di andare a casa mia e dormirci (cosa che poi non è successa) mentre non ci sono se non ho fiducia e affetto per quella persona...quindi o tu hai mentito a lui dicendogli che era una amicizia superficiale per non farlo incazzare (poverina, ha paura di una amicizia di 4-5 volte al bar ahahahah e io sarei isterico ahahahah) oppure  è hirohito ad essere un bugiardo perchè ha esaurito gli argomenti ahahhaha...in ogni caso le menzogne hanno le gambette corte...


infatti io provavo molto affetto per Sole e avevo molta fiducia in lei. Era una delle mie migliori amiche. Fino a quando non ho avuto la malaugurata idea di spingervi uno nelle braccia dell'altro


----------



## Quibbelqurz (18 Settembre 2012)

elKurdt ha detto:


> Quello in cui credo viene preso a calci ogni giorno e non mi lamento.
> 
> contento te ...
> 
> ...


non puoi. abbiamo riparato questa falla poco tempo fa.

non pretendo la correttezza grammaticale e ortografica. ognuno ha il suo stile di scrittura e mi piace sbagliare. quando avrai scritto quanto me, ti accorgerai che non fa nessuna differenza correggere un testo all'eccesso o lasciarlo in prima bozza


----------



## @lex (18 Settembre 2012)

quintina ha detto:


> senti adesso basta
> 
> ho smesso di parlare con te perché non mi piacciono le persone che scrivono a un uomo che ha la moglie in coma quanto fosse stronza la suddetta moglie, non mi piace chi attacca una persona che non c'entra niente solo per attaccare un utente che gli sta sul culo, non mi piace chi utilizza confidenze che gli sono state fatte dalla sua fidanzata solo per attaccare un altro utente che gli sta sul culo, non mi piacciono le persone che minacciano, e, sì, lo ammetto: non mi piacciono le persone che definiscono Hirohito una merda.
> 
> ...


e qui che ti volevo! brutta stronza...tu hai ben cominciato prima a tagliare..e adesso hai la scusa bella pronta...di un po'...ma a casa tua ci volevi una persona così? hai dei bei problemucci mentali se lasceresti a dormire a casa tua una persona che non ti piace....fatti curare


----------



## Quibbelqurz (18 Settembre 2012)

tombino ha detto:


> Perché cancellate le risposte di Kurdt? Non avete altro da fare? Mò che ha fatto di sbagliato?


i messaggi segnalati degli ospiti fa scattare la moderazione dei loro messaggi. poi ci guardo un po' e nella norma ricompare tutto. fin quando non ricompaiono, restano nascosti (ecco la logica) :rotfl:


----------



## @lex (18 Settembre 2012)

quintina ha detto:


> infatti io provavo molto affetto per Sole e avevo molta fiducia in lei. Era una delle mie migliori amiche. Fino a quando non ho avuto la malaugurata idea di spingervi uno nelle braccia dell'altro


prego????
cosa avresti fatto tu???
we bimba bella...tu ci hai fatto solo conoscere...tutto qui...


----------



## Non Registrato (18 Settembre 2012)

Io ci ho dormito a casa di Quintina 

10 Minuti sul divano di pomeriggio. Comodissimo.


Firma:

Per una grande donna non ci vuole un pennello grande, ma un grande Tubarello.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (18 Settembre 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> e qui che ti volevo! brutta stronza...tu hai ben cominciato prima a tagliare..e adesso hai la scusa bella pronta...di un po'...ma a casa tua ci volevi una persona così? hai dei bei problemucci mentali se lasceresti a dormire a casa tua una persona che non ti piace....fatti curare



mi sto già facendo curare, grazie per l'interessamento, ma non per i motivi che pensi tu

Okay Alex: SONO UNA STRONZA IPERGALATTICA, LA PIU' STRONZA DEL PIANETA!!!!!!


ADESSO MOLLAMI CAZZO!!!!!!!!!

CHE CAZZO TE NE FREGA DI STARE A DISCUTERE CON QUESTA STRONZA????

MOLLAMI! IGNORAMI! MEGLIO AVERMI PERSA CHE AVERMI TROVATA, NO?

LASCIAMI IN PACE CAZZO!


----------



## @lex (18 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Alex... perchè non provi a chiarire in privato con lei.... tu e lei come hai scritto tu "in cambio dell'affetto che hai provato per lei!"... io non credo che Quintina meriti un simile trattamento...e questro Alex lo sai anche tu....


benissimo....dove sta scritto invece che il trattamento ricevuto io l'ho meritato?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (18 Settembre 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> prego????
> cosa avresti fatto tu???
> we bimba bella...tu ci hai fatto solo conoscere...tutto qui...


sì, sì, va bene, vi ho fatti solo conoscere, okay


----------



## @lex (18 Settembre 2012)

quintina ha detto:


> mi sto già facendo curare, grazie per l'interessamento, ma non per i motivi che pensi tu
> 
> Okay Alex: SONO UNA STRONZA IPERGALATTICA, LA PIU' STRONZA DEL PIANETA!!!!!!
> 
> ...


ma chi cazzo ti ha chiamato stasera? io ho solo risposto a minerva...se nessuno ti avesse nominato e non ti fossi palesata pure piccata quando non te lo puoi permettere io ti avrei bellamente ignorato....


----------



## @lex (18 Settembre 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> benissimo....dove sta scritto invece che il trattamento ricevuto io l'ho meritato?


.


----------



## @lex (18 Settembre 2012)

e sia chiaro...io sono sicuro di non essermelo meritato...lei FORSE non se lo è meritato...sicuro batte il forse...


----------



## @lex (18 Settembre 2012)

quintina ha detto:


> sì, sì, va bene, vi ho fatti solo conoscere, okay


wow..chiedermi se mi piaceva sul serio quando hai visto che già le mandavo fiori in chiaro sul forum significa buttarci uno nelle braccia dell'altra? sei messa maluccio


----------



## @lex (18 Settembre 2012)

quintina ha detto:


> infatti io provavo molto affetto per Sole e avevo molta fiducia in lei. Era una delle mie migliori amiche. Fino a quando non ho avuto la malaugurata idea di spingervi uno nelle braccia dell'altro


ma che falsa...tu stessa mi hai detto che un sacco di volte hai provato e discusso con i tuoi "amici" per farmi entrare nel vostro gruppo (senza che io avessi mai insistito e richiesto) e questo molto prima che io sapessi nemmeno dell'esistenza di Sole...incredibile...adesso volevi solo bene a Sole...ma vai a cagare...falsa idiota e bugiarda....


----------



## Quibbelqurz (18 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Sono prevalentemente una lettrice e scrivo quasi nulla, ma mi chiedo come fa un amministratore di forum a consentire la presenza di persone così. Sono schifata.


Vuoi sapere la verità? Se una persona fa schifo allora è bene che lo sappiano tutti, soprattutto i suoi sostenitori.

In questo forum si gioca parecchio sporco e l'unica reale arma è *fare qualcosa*. Io faccio la mia parte come utente e se anche gli altri lo facessero, questa gente ci starebbe giusto 5 minuti prima di sprofondare infinitamente.


----------



## @lex (18 Settembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> come puoi essere così infame?
> vergognati tu e la donna che ti sta accanto e che ti difende persino quando trascendi in questo modo barbaro


questa me l'ero persa....uellalà come ti difendi l'amica eh? quando invece si è trattato subito di criticare Sole non ci hai perso molto tempo eh? i predicozzi da una che tratta le persone come hai fatto tu non le accetto...ma capisco che le persone chiare e limpide possono dare fastidio ad una come te abituata a mentire e nascondersi e quindi puoi sentire più affine una persona come te....non ti permettere più di darmi dell'infame....cara la mia troietta da 2 soldi superiore alla media


----------



## Quibbelqurz (18 Settembre 2012)

Zod ha detto:


> La tua logica, se ho ben capito, é che se si tollera il tradimento, allora si puó tollerare anche la bestemmia, visto che tradire é come bestemmiare l'amore. Il fatto é che si tratta di due cose completamente diverse. Il tradimento coinvolge le azioni, la bestemmia coinvolge il modo di esprimersi. Se tu tradisci, non é un problema mio, come non lo é se bestemmi da mattina a sera per i fatti tuoi. Ma se bestemmi mentre parli con me, mi manchi di rispetto, e il confronto non puó proseguire. Se invece teorizzi in modo dialetticamente rispettoso quello che hai espresso con quella bestemmia, allora il confronto puó proseguire. Allo stesso modo, se teorizzi la bontà del tradire, insultando in malo modo chi ha subito e piange per un tradimento, sei irrispettoso, perché offendi l'altrui sensibilità.
> 
> Tu stai confrontando in modo logico due cose diverse. É come dire che 2 + un gatto é uguale a un elicottero. Oppure che se bevo il caffé posso tollerare che mi fumino in faccia
> 
> S*B





Elkurdt ha detto:


> Non hai capito nulla. Rileggi meglio quello che ho scritto.


invece ha capito benissimo. se io sbaglio in grammatica, tu sbagli in logica.


----------



## @lex (18 Settembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> come puoi essere così infame?
> vergognati tu e la donna che ti sta accanto e che ti difende persino quando trascendi in questo modo barbaro


Questa me l'ero persa 2
e comunque quando parli di Sole sciacquati la bocca. Non sei nemmeno degna di leccare il cesso in cui evacua. Devi stare con e difenderti le persone sposate come te che cornificano e mentono ai propri coniugi perché questo ti fa sentire meno sporca e una donna che invece decide di scegliere la dignità e la trasparenza ti costringe a vedere che merfa di persona sei. E prima di dare consigli, muivere appunti e dare opinioni la prossima volta guarda prima in casa tua. E questo ovviamente riguarda anche altre persone che a diversi gtadi non sanno come ci si comporta congli amici e sono proprio conyento che vi ha persi. Vi meritate un po' tutti a vicenda.


----------



## Non Registrato (18 Settembre 2012)

Fatti curare psicopatico


----------



## Non Registrato (18 Settembre 2012)

Poveraccio, ovunque va trova porte sbarrate, e se la prende con il mondo intero. Non riesce ad accettare di avere bisogno di aiuto.
Oltre un certo livello di sofferenza bisognerebbe avere il coraggio di andare in analisi.


----------



## @lex (18 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Poveraccio, ovunque va trova porte sbarrate, e se la prende con il mondo intero. Non riesce ad accettare di avere bisogno di aiuto.
> Oltre un certo livello di sofferenza bisognerebbe avere il coraggio di andare in analisi.


E tu vedo che ne sai di analisi....ma non ti è servita....per te solo il suicidio


----------



## oscuro (18 Settembre 2012)

*Angelo*

Oggi tocca a te...cambio sul posto vedo...vabbè a domani...!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## @lex (18 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Oggi tocca a te...cambio sul posto vedo...vabbè a domani...!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Come questo pitesse spaventarmi.....


----------



## oscuro (18 Settembre 2012)

*bene*

Allora quando ti va vieniti a prendere un pò di merda mia...grazie!!:rotfl:


----------



## exStermy (18 Settembre 2012)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Per fortuna ti denigri da solo.... ti rode il culo da morire.....
> 
> Ma ti eri innamorato di Quintina , vero ?
> 
> Ma cosa credevi, che si interessava ad un cesso sfigato scroccone come te ?


pure scroccone?

ma guarda...chi l'avrebbe detto?

ahahahah


----------



## exStermy (18 Settembre 2012)

Hirohito ha detto:


> La convivenza la lascio a te. La sogni da sempre. Una donna su cui poggiarti.
> Una donna da sfruttare.
> Povera Sole


Una donna da sfruttare....

ma tu guarda...anche questo chi l'avrebbe mai detto...

ahahahahahahahahahahahahahah


----------



## @lex (18 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Allora quando ti va vieniti a prendere un pò di merda mia...grazie!!:rotfl:


A questo punto proprio no anche perché. come puoi ben vedere dagli ultimi 2post ne ho più. della tua....


----------



## battiato63 (18 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Una donna da sfruttare....
> 
> ma tu guarda...anche questo chi l'avrebbe mai detto...
> 
> ahahahahahahahahahahahahahah




  ma che è nà prostituta?..
:mrgreen:


----------



## battiato63 (18 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> pure scroccone?
> 
> ma guarda...chi l'avrebbe detto?
> 
> ahahahah



 nù ricottaro allora...hahahahaa


----------



## Sole (18 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Una donna da sfruttare....
> 
> ma tu guarda...anche questo chi l'avrebbe mai detto...
> 
> ahahahahahahahahahahahahahah


Sai Stermy, io ogni mese, almeno una settimana prima che mi arrivi lo stipendio, resto senza un euro nel portafoglio. Se c'è una persona che mi ha sempre aiutata anticipandomi soldi ogni mese è Alex. Puó essere che io non mi accorga di essere sfruttata eh. Ma per ora posso solo dire grazie all'uomo con cui sto. Non so quanti si farebbero carico di una situazione incasinata come la mia, su tutti i fronti. Per ora so che lui c'è sempre e c'è pur sapendo che con me, ora come ora, ci rimette alla grande.


----------



## SENZA PAROLE (18 Settembre 2012)

*MA CHE MERDA DI FORUM E' QUESTO?*

Questo forum dovrebbe essere chiuso...e' un covo di gente psicolabile e di sfigati!
vergognatevi!


----------



## exStermy (18 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> nù ricottaro allora...hahahahaa


ma tu' si' Iago o no?


----------



## oscuro (18 Settembre 2012)

*Si*

SI su questo sono d'accordo ed io sono il più psicolabile!:rotfl:


----------



## @lex (18 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> ma che è nà prostituta?..
> :mrgreen:





battiato63 ha detto:


> nù ricottaro allora...hahahahaa


Prostituta e ricottaro lo vai a dire nell'ordine a tua msdre e a tuo padre
poca confidenza che io e te non ci conosciamo...passi l
unghi e ben distesi


----------



## Simy (18 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> SI su questo sono d'accordo ed io sono il più psicolabile!:rotfl:



e io? azzo:


----------



## exStermy (18 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Sai Stermy, io ogni mese, almeno una settimana prima che mi arrivi lo stipendio, resto senza un euro nel portafoglio. Se c'è una persona che mi ha sempre aiutata anticipandomi soldi ogni mese è Alex. Puó essere che io non mi accorga di essere sfruttata eh. Ma per ora posso solo dire grazie all'uomo con cui sto. Non so quanti si farebbero carico di una situazione incasinata come la mia, su tutti i fronti. Per ora so che lui c'è sempre e c'è pur sapendo che con me, ora come ora, ci rimette alla grande.


ma che coolo che hai avuto, sinceramente...ahahahah

aspe' e poi rifai i conti...

e noi qua stamo...

ahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (18 Settembre 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> Prostituta e ricottaro lo vai a dire nell'ordine a tua msdre e a tuo padre
> poca confidenza che io e te non ci conosciamo...passi l
> unghi e ben distesi


ao' Inseminator, ma mo' qua chi e' rimasta?

ahahahahah


----------



## battiato63 (18 Settembre 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> Prostituta e ricottaro lo vai a dire nell'ordine a tua msdre e a tuo padre
> poca confidenza che io e te non ci conosciamo...passi l
> unghi e ben distesi



 strunz  e tui ho pure vantato ma chi c'è l'ha con te? io scherzavo con stermy a te chi cazz ti conosce?.. se poi non ti sai difendere dagli attacci mossi dai tuoi pseudoamici o ex amici e credi di trovare terrendo fertile offendendo me bè fratello caro hai pigliato  ò  cazz pà banca e l'acqua... e ora sgomma


----------



## Kid (18 Settembre 2012)

SENZA PAROLE ha detto:


> Questo forum dovrebbe essere chiuso...e' un covo di gente psicolabile e di sfigati!
> vergognatevi!


Soprattutto dei secondi.


----------



## SENZA PAROLE (18 Settembre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Soprattutto dei secondi.


mai vista tanta volgarita' speriamo venga chiuso


----------



## Kid (18 Settembre 2012)

SENZA PAROLE ha detto:


> mai vista tanta volgarita' speriamo venga chiuso


Lo speriamo tutti. Il problema è che una volta chiuso, sta marea di psicolabili rabbiosi e sfigati, si riverserà nelle strade!


----------



## exStermy (18 Settembre 2012)

SENZA PAROLE ha detto:


> mai vista tanta volgarita' speriamo venga chiuso


e' la vita bellezza...

(o bellezzo...nun so)


----------



## oscuro (18 Settembre 2012)

*Già*

Chi parla a cazzo come voi nelle strade non ci sta mai.....andateci...poi ne riparliamo!


----------



## tombino (18 Settembre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Lo speriamo tutti. Il problema è che una volta chiuso, sta marea di psicolabili rabbiosi e sfigati, si riverserà nelle strade!


è qui che scrivono i format della Mediaset! Un giorno li ritroveremo al GF.


----------



## @lex (18 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> strunz  e tui ho pure vantato ma chi c'è l'ha con te? io scherzavo con stermy a te chi cazz ti conosce?.. se poi non ti sai difendere dagli attacci mossi dai tuoi pseudoamici o ex amici e credi di trovare terrendo fertile offendendo me bè fratello caro hai pigliato  ò  cazz pà banca e l'acqua... e ora sgomma


Senti coglione di me stava parlando e quindi vsi a scherzare con il tuo amico su quwlla troia di tua madre e non su di me.....chi cazxo ti csgs...è sufficientr andare a scherxare con chi cszxo ti pare sui cazzi tupi e non sui miei..e mo dileguati imbecille


----------



## oscuro (18 Settembre 2012)

*Si*

Al gf o in parlamento...eletti da coglioni come voi!


----------



## @lex (18 Settembre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Lo speriamo tutti. Il problema è che una volta chiuso, sta marea di psicolabili rabbiosi e sfigati, si riverserà nelle strade!


Ed è arrivato anche l'ultimo amichetto che mancava all'appello.....


----------



## battiato63 (18 Settembre 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> Senti coglione di me stava parlando e quindi vsi a scherzare con il tuo amico su quwlla troia di tua madre e non su di me.....chi cazxo ti csgs...è sufficientr andare a scherxare con chi cszxo ti pare sui cazzi tupi e non sui miei..e mo dileguati imbecille



 sfigato sei riuscito a farti cornificare persinio in un forum... sei figlio d'arte a quanto pare.. a proposito scrivi con le x  le z ma sei di origini polacche?... forse tua madre....


----------



## Kid (18 Settembre 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> Ed è arrivato anche l'ultimo amichetto che mancava all'appello.....


Il fenomeno (presumo sia tu a questo punto) che mi ha rubinato per il post qui sopra deve avere seri problemi con l'ironia...


----------



## @lex (18 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> sfigato sei riuscito a farti cornificare persinio in un forum... sei figlio d'arte a quanto pare.. a proposito scrivi con le x  le z ma sei di origini polacche?... forse tua madre....


Mis madre è polacca e fa la colf badante invece la tua è albanese e fa e bucchin ai passanti per 2 euro a botta....


----------



## exStermy (18 Settembre 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> Senti coglione di me stava parlando e quindi vsi a scherzare con il tuo amico su quwlla troia di tua madre e non su di me.....chi cazxo ti csgs...è sufficientr andare a scherxare con chi cszxo ti pare sui cazzi tupi e non sui miei..e mo dileguati imbecille


te consiglio de dimagri' ai polpastrelli...

ce se sforza e tu nun ce voj fa' sforza' inutilmente, no?

ahahahah


----------



## @lex (18 Settembre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Il fenomeno (presumo sia tu a questo punto) che mi ha rubinato per il post qui sopra deve avere seri problemi con l'ironia...


Caro kid io non rubino che sono mesi e mesi e non me n'è mai fregato un cazzo nella misura in cui si può. affossare me...detto questo quello che ho da dirtu, se ce l'ho, io te lo dico in faccia. cime ho fatto 2 minuti fa. rivolgiti ad altri lidi per 'ste cazzate da asili nido.....


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Sai Stermy, io ogni mese, almeno una settimana prima che mi arrivi lo stipendio, resto senza un euro nel portafoglio. Se c'è una persona che mi ha sempre aiutata anticipandomi soldi ogni mese è Alex. Puó essere che io non mi accorga di essere sfruttata eh. Ma per ora posso solo dire grazie all'uomo con cui sto. Non so quanti si farebbero carico di una situazione incasinata come la mia, su tutti i fronti. Per ora so che lui c'è sempre e c'è pur sapendo che con me, ora come ora, ci rimette alla grande.


Non credo intendesse a livello pecuniario.


----------



## SENZA PAROLE (18 Settembre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Lo speriamo tutti. Il problema è che una volta chiuso, sta marea di psicolabili rabbiosi e sfigati, si riverserà nelle strade!


MAMMA mia ma questo "Angelo"...dovrebbe essere rinchiuso come un cane rabbioso, offende tutti ed e' di una volgarita' assurda. Si dovrebbe vergognare a prescindere dalle sue ragioni. 
Spero che chi gestisce questo forum si renda conto che chi viene qui per sfogarsi o cercare aiuto non puo' trovare gente che tromba e si offende tra di loro. E' un puttanaio...o forse e' un sito per cercare proprio quello sotto falsi vesti?


----------



## Sole (18 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non credo intendesse a livello pecuniario.


Invece sì. Gli è stato dato dello scroccone, sono voci che girano da anni.

Io posso dire che sono tutte cazzate.


----------



## @lex (18 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non credo intendesse a livello pecuniario.


E invece si perché ha sempre detto fi me senxa sapere un cazzo che mi faccio mantenere dalle donne e che vivo alle spalle di mia madre.
quindi di INTENDE PROPRIO ECONOMICAMENTE.


----------



## Kid (18 Settembre 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> Caro kid io non rubino che sono mesi e mesi e non me n'è mai fregato un cazzo nella misura in cui si può. affossare me...detto questo quello che ho da dirtu, se ce l'ho, io te lo dico in faccia. cime ho fatto 2 minuti fa. rivolgiti ad altri lidi per 'ste cazzate da asili nido.....


Allora rimango in attesa che il fenomeno che mi ha rubinato si palesi... ma temo che la mia rimarrà una vana attesa.


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Invece sì. Gli è stato dato dello scroccone, sono voci che girano da anni.
> 
> Io posso dire che sono tutte cazzate.


Ah, ok.


----------



## Sole (18 Settembre 2012)

SENZA PAROLE ha detto:


> MAMMA mia ma questo "Angelo"...dovrebbe essere rinchiuso come un cane rabbioso, offende tutti ed e' di una volgarita' assurda. Si dovrebbe vergognare a prescindere dalle sue ragioni.
> Spero che chi gestisce questo forum si renda conto che chi viene qui per sfogarsi o cercare aiuto non puo' trovare gente che tromba e si offende tra di loro. E' un puttanaio...o forse e' un sito per cercare proprio quello sotto falsi vesti?


Bene, ora che hai espresso il tuo pensiero puoi allontanarti da questo luogo di perdizione e cercare conforto altrove


----------



## exStermy (18 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Invece sì. Gli è stato dato dello scroccone, sono voci che girano da anni.
> 
> Io posso dire che sono tutte cazzate.


scusa nun pe' sape' li cazzi tua...ahahahahah

ma tu, visto che te sei separata da tuo marito con i figli, hai la casa in assegnazione mentre l'elemento gia' "conosciuto" vive dalla madre in affitto in casa popolare nella sua stanzina da regazzino....

nun voj corona' er sogno d"amore" cor "fenomeno"???

ahahahahah

sto' profugo ha la valigia in corridoio sempre pronta e dove trova na scema che lo ospita s'installa...

scummessa che te sei la prossima, vittima o scema?

ahahahahah


----------



## SENZA PAROLE (18 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Bene, ora che hai espresso il tuo pensiero puoi allontanarti da questo luogo di perdizione e cercare conforto altrove


forse faresti bene a stare lontana tu da certa gente ... comunque contenta tu di portare in casa un uomo del genere...sai, ormai qui è venuta fuori tutta la tua vita...e bisogna dire che c'e' da rimanere senza parole a vedere che gente c'e' in giro e che si sente tanto in gamba...


----------



## @lex (18 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> scusa nun pe' sape' li cazzi tua...ahahahahah
> 
> ma tu, visto che te sei separata da tuo marito con i figli, hai la casa in assegnazione mentre l'elemento gia' "conosciuto" vive dalla madre in affitto in casa popolare nella sua stanzina da regazzino....
> 
> ...


SOLE per cortesia non rispondergli


----------



## exStermy (18 Settembre 2012)

SENZA PAROLE ha detto:


> forse faresti bene a stare lontana tu da certa gente ... comunque contenta tu di portare in casa un uomo del genere...sai, ormai qui è venuta fuori tutta la tua vita...e bisogna dire che c'e' da rimanere senza parole a vedere che gente c'e' in giro e che si sente tanto in gamba...


le altre l'hanno scaricato in un amen, mo' vedremo la nostra cara Sole quanto resiste...

ahahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (18 Settembre 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> SOLE per cortesia non rispondergli


ma hai per caso ereditato o vinto al siuper, grand'uomo??

ahahahahahahah


----------



## battiato63 (18 Settembre 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> Mis madre è polacca e fa la colf badante invece la tua è albanese e fa e bucchin ai passanti per 2 euro a botta....



 sfigato e cornuto di Forum hahahahahahaah ma che pensavi veramente che qualcuna di buon senso ti filava  ?


----------



## SENZA PAROLE (18 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> le altre l'hanno scaricato in un amen, mo' vedremo la nostra cara Sole quanto resiste...
> 
> ahahahahahah


SECONDO me POCO


----------



## battiato63 (18 Settembre 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> E invece si perché ha sempre detto fi me senxa sapere un cazzo che mi faccio mantenere dalle donne e che vivo alle spalle di mia madre.
> quindi di INTENDE PROPRIO ECONOMICAMENTE.


 la verità fa male.... vergognati ricottaro .. và a lavorare..


----------



## exStermy (18 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> sfigato e cornuto di Forum hahahahahahaah ma che pensavi veramente che qualcuna di buon senso ti filava  ?


aspe' che vedemo se Sole s'aripija armeno in corner...

ahahahah


----------



## battiato63 (18 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> le altre l'hanno scaricato in un amen, mo' vedremo la nostra cara Sole quanto resiste...
> 
> ahahahahahah



 fino a che non finisce i soldi per mantenerlo ahahhahaahaah


----------



## SENZA PAROLE (18 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> la verità fa male.... vergognati ricottaro .. và a lavorare..


si da vergognarsi proprio che schifo di uomo


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> le altre l'hanno scaricato in un amen, mo' vedremo la nostra cara Sole quanto resiste...
> 
> ahahahahahah


Io spero davvero per lei che ci si trovi bene e sempre. Perchè poco poco dovesse decidere di lasciarlo, il risultato sta già vergato nero su bianco su queste pagine.


----------



## exStermy (18 Settembre 2012)

SENZA PAROLE ha detto:


> SECONDO me POCO


secondo me pure quel poco e' troppo...

comunque se Sole s'inchiavica me ne po' frega' de meno...

sara' solo la prova che anche persone intelligenti sul piano ormonale diventano delle chiaviche...

come sostengo sempre...

ai posterssss...

ahahahah


----------



## exStermy (18 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> fino a che non finisce i soldi per mantenerlo ahahhahaahaah


o fino a che er marito nun butta fori de casa pure lei perche' perderebbe l'assegnazione co' la convivenza...

dovrebbe dormi' co' n'occhio solo er profugo...

a meno che la casa nun e' de Sole....

ed allora...BINGO!!!!

ahahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (18 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io spero davvero per lei che ci si trovi bene e sempre. Perchè poco poco dovesse decidere di lasciarlo, il risultato sta già vergato nero su bianco su queste pagine.


e dall'elenco ne manca armeno n'artra che lo butto' fori de casa sua manco er tempo de sistema' le mutande nell'armadio...

ahahahahah

e faceva pure lo sborrone la sera che postava da casa della.....vabbe' lassamo perde...


----------



## Sole (18 Settembre 2012)

SENZA PAROLE ha detto:


> forse faresti bene a stare lontana tu da certa gente ... comunque contenta tu di portare in casa un uomo del genere...sai, ormai qui è venuta fuori tutta la tua vita...e bisogna dire che c'e' da rimanere senza parole a vedere che gente c'e' in giro e che si sente tanto in gamba...


E' venuta fuori parte della mia vita, come della vita di molti qui, mi pare. Non sono l'unica a raccontare di sé qui dentro.

Io penso di essere in gamba, sì. Sono una brava mamma e sono apprezzata nel mio lavoro. Sono capace di gestire bene le relazioni con le persone, non ho mai fatto male a nessuno in modo gratuito nella mia vita, mi so analizzare con lucidità. Ma soprattutto non giudico una persona senza averla mai vista in faccia, solo per quello che scrive su un forum, dove ci vuole un attimo a distorcere ogni parola scritta e a sputare sentenze.


----------



## exStermy (18 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> E' venuta fuori parte della mia vita, come della vita di molti qui, mi pare. Non sono l'unica a raccontare di sé qui dentro.
> 
> Io penso di essere in gamba, sì. Sono una brava mamma e sono apprezzata nel mio lavoro. Sono capace di gestire bene le relazioni con le persone, non ho mai fatto male a nessuno in modo gratuito nella mia vita, mi so analizzare con lucidità. Ma soprattutto non giudico una persona senza averla mai vista in faccia, solo per quello che scrive su un forum, dove ci vuole un attimo a distorcere ogni parola scritta e a sputare sentenze.


brava, la parte e' tua...

ahahahahahah

pero' scusame se rivedro' il tuo punteggio al ribasso...

ahahahahah


----------



## Non Registrato (18 Settembre 2012)

Penso che alla fine delle fiera le persone non sono mai tutte negative e/o tutte positive.

E penso anche che non esiste niente che delle sentite scuse (o al limite la decisione d'ignorarsi) non possano risolvere, senza far incancrenire le situazioni ai livelli di Guelfi e Ghibellini o Palestinesi e Israeliti, che alla fine, manco si ricordano perchè si stanno massacrando.


Firma:

L'amore non è bello se non lo fai con Tubarello.


----------



## dammi un nome (18 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> E' venuta fuori parte della mia vita, come della vita di molti qui, mi pare. Non sono l'unica a raccontare di sé qui dentro.
> 
> Io penso di essere in gamba, sì. Sono una brava mamma e sono apprezzata nel mio lavoro. Sono capace di gestire bene le relazioni con le persone, non ho mai fatto male a nessuno in modo gratuito nella mia vita, mi so analizzare con lucidità. Ma soprattutto non giudico una persona senza averla mai vista in faccia, solo per quello che scrive su un forum, dove ci vuole un attimo a distorcere ogni parola scritta e a sputare sentenze.




quoto.


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Penso che alla fine delle fiera le persone non sono mai tutte negative e/o tutte positive.
> 
> E penso anche che non esiste niente che delle sentite scuse (o al limite la decisione d'ignorarsi) non possano risolvere, senza far incancrenire le situazioni ai livelli di Guelfi e Ghibellini o Palestinesi e Israeliti, che alla fine, manco si ricordano perchè si stanno massacrando.
> 
> ...



AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAH!!!


----------



## @lex (18 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> :up:
> 
> quoto!


Ah..simy ma questo qui è veramente amico tuo? cogntino fratè e tutto il resto appresso?


----------



## battiato63 (18 Settembre 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> Ah..simy ma questo qui è veramente amico tuo? cogntino fratè e tutto il resto appresso?



 io mi sono semplicemente difeso dai tui attacchi ingiustificati, se c'è stato un malinteso sarò ben lieto di chiarire..:up:


----------



## Simy (18 Settembre 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> Ah..simy ma questo qui è veramente amico tuo? cogntino fratè e tutto il resto appresso?


Oddio ma non ho quotato Sole! 

Guarda lui scherza e gioca molto...sinceramente non ho letto se ha scritto qualcosa di strano! 
cmq davvero non è cattivo! 


Angelo...ieri ti ho scritto in privato...hai letto?


----------



## Sole (18 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> *Penso che alla fine delle fiera le persone non sono mai tutte negative e/o tutte positive.
> *
> E penso anche che non esiste niente che delle sentite scuse (o al limite la decisione d'ignorarsi) non possano risolvere, senza far incancrenire le situazioni ai livelli di Guelfi e Ghibellini o Palestinesi e Israeliti, che alla fine, manco si ricordano perchè si stanno massacrando.
> 
> ...


Hai scritto una grande verità.

Però io sono quasi tutta positiva


----------



## Simy (18 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> io mi sono semplicemente difeso dai tui attacchi ingiustificati, se c'è stato un malinteso sarò ben lieto di chiarire..:up:



si, credo ci sia stato un malinteso!


----------



## battiato63 (18 Settembre 2012)

*appunto*

Angelo veramente non ce l'avevo con te, non mi permetto di scherzare con persone che non conosco..credimi...


----------



## @lex (18 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Oddio ma non ho quotato Sole!
> 
> Guarda lui scherza e gioca molto...sinceramente non ho letto se ha scritto qualcosa di strano!
> cmq davvero non è cattivo!
> ...


Scherza molto dandomi del ricottaro e della prostituta?


----------



## dammi un nome (18 Settembre 2012)

SENZA PAROLE ha detto:


> MAMMA mia ma questo "Angelo"...dovrebbe essere rinchiuso come un cane rabbioso, offende tutti ed e' di una volgarita' assurda. Si dovrebbe vergognare a prescindere dalle sue ragioni.
> Spero che chi gestisce questo forum si renda conto che chi viene qui per sfogarsi o cercare aiuto non puo' trovare gente che tromba e si offende tra di loro. E' un puttanaio...o forse e' un sito per cercare proprio quello sotto falsi vesti?


Non è cosi.

ma da cio' che leggo sono senza parole.


----------



## Non Registrato (18 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Hai scritto una grande verità.
> 
> Però io sono quasi tutta positiva


Io scrivo sempre grandi verità, è la gente che non le legge.


Firma:

Un Tubarao è per sempre.


----------



## Simy (18 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> :up:
> 
> quoto!



e sono 8! sto battendo tutti i record:rotfl:


----------



## SENZA PAROLE (18 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> :up:
> 
> quoto!



MA PER FAVORE, se il tuo UOMO SPUTA SENTENZE E OFFENDE IN MODO VOLGARE TUTTI! e se tu ci stai insieme e lo porti in casa dai tuoi figli sarai come lui...


----------



## Simy (18 Settembre 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> Scherza molto dandomi del ricottaro e della prostituta?




scusa angelo ma non ho letto....sicuramente c'è un equivoco! 



@battiato...stai prendendo una cantonata


----------



## Simy (18 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> :up:
> 
> quoto!



9.... ragazzi Simy sta per salutarvi


----------



## @lex (18 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> Angelo veramente non ce l'avevo con te, non mi permetto di scherzare con persone che non conosco..credimi...


Bene. sarò. ben lieto di chiederti scusa se farai altrettsnto. perché. dsre del ricottsro e della prostituts anche scherxando ma in presenxa di colui di cui di sta parlando è offendibo. preyendere poi di avere pure ragione ribattendo lo è anche di più . è di me che parlavi con sterrm in mia presenza. ti aspettavi anche un comitato di benvenuto con la fanfara?


----------



## Non Registrato (18 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> le altre l'hanno scaricato in un amen, mo' vedremo la nostra cara Sole quanto resiste...
> 
> ahahahahahah


Mannò, Sole resiste, ha una missione da compiere. Quella di guarire un malato sfigato. 
Avesse sprecato le energie per salvare il marito e la famiglia.... Roba da matti.


----------



## dammi un nome (18 Settembre 2012)

sono spaventata, ragazzi, per favore, noi non siamo questa roba qua.


frenatevi per favore.


----------



## Non Registrato (18 Settembre 2012)

Non mi sei mai piaciuto e dovrei provare piacere a vederti lapidato dalla maggioranza. Di solito tu scagli la prima pietra mentre oggi i sassi piovono su di te.
Ma non riesco a gioire perché' penso che ripagare il male col male sia sbagliato e vorrei che gli altri fossero migliori di quanto non lo sia stato tu in passato con tanti utenti del forum.
Nessuno tocchi Caino.


----------



## battiato63 (18 Settembre 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> Bene. sarò. ben lieto di chiederti scusa se farai altrettsnto. perché. dsre del ricottsro e della prostituts anche scherxando ma in presenxa di colui di cui di sta parlando è offendibo. preyendere poi di avere pure ragione ribattendo lo è anche di più . è di me che parlavi con sterrm in mia presenza. ti aspettavi anche un comitato di benvenuto con la fanfara?


 ok scusa per il malintesio creatosi ma credimi veramente non sapevo si stesse parlando di te.. incidente chiuso?:up:


----------



## battiato63 (18 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> scusa angelo ma non ho letto....sicuramente c'è un equivoco!
> 
> 
> 
> @battiato...stai prendendo una cantonata


 chiariremo tutto :up:


----------



## oscuro (18 Settembre 2012)

*Ma*

Ma vorrei capire perchè continuare ad insultare nel buio....!Io adoro insultare...mettendoci la faccia....così si passa da una possibile ragione ad un chiaro torto!!!


----------



## Sole (18 Settembre 2012)

SENZA PAROLE ha detto:


> MA PER FAVORE, se il tuo UOMO SPUTA SENTENZE E OFFENDE IN MODO VOLGARE TUTTI! e se tu ci stai insieme e lo porti in casa dai tuoi figli sarai come lui...


Va bene, sono una merda di donna, sto con Satana in persona e sicuramente bruceremo all'inferno per l'eternità.

Contenta/o?

Ora puoi andare a cercare un luogo virtuale consono alla tua statura morale, dove potrai incontrare persone migliori di me. Vai, su. Cosa fai ancora qui con noi?


----------



## SENZA PAROLE (18 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Mannò, Sole resiste, ha una missione da compiere. Quella di guarire un malato sfigato.
> Avesse sprecato le energie per salvare il marito e la famiglia.... Roba da matti.


APPUNTO!!


----------



## SENZA PAROLE (18 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Va bene, sono una merda di donna, sto con Satana in persona e sicuramente bruceremo all'inferno per l'eternità.
> 
> Contenta/o?
> 
> Ora puoi andare a cercare un luogo virtuale consono alla tua statura morale, dove potrai incontrare persone migliori di me. Vai, su. Cosa fai ancora qui con noi?


IO sto dove mi pare e piace e se permetti essendo un forum libero e aperto, tant'e' che scrivete di tutto e di piu', dico quello che penso come fate voi e soprattutto il tuo caro fidanzato. ok? se non vuoi giudizi non scrivere ogni particolare della tua vita in maniera pubblica...siete anche ridicoli tra le altre cose...


----------



## Kid (18 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Va bene, sono una merda di donna, sto con Satana in persona e sicuramente bruceremo all'inferno per l'eternità.
> 
> Contenta/o?
> 
> Ora puoi andare a cercare un luogo virtuale consono alla tua statura morale, dove potrai incontrare persone migliori di me. Vai, su. Cosa fai ancora qui con noi?


Mio meraviglioso fiore, lascia perdere dai. Vieni qui che ti faccio due coccole.


----------



## Non Registrato (18 Settembre 2012)

SENZA PAROLE ha detto:


> IO sto dove mi pare e piace e se permetti essendo un forum libero e aperto, tant'e' che scrivete di tutto e di piu', dico quello che penso come fate voi e soprattutto il tuo caro fidanzato. ok? se non vuoi giudizi non scrivere ogni particolare della tua vita in maniera pubblica...siete anche ridicoli tra le altre cose...


Si parlano addosso e si lamentano. Incontinenti. oltre che sfigati.


----------



## exStermy (18 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Mannò, Sole resiste, ha una missione da compiere. Quella di guarire un malato sfigato.
> Avesse sprecato le energie per salvare il marito e la famiglia.... Roba da matti.


In effetti sarebbe interessante....(se fa pe' di')...sape' se la fissazione pe' le missioni estere della crocerossa sia ben precedente ed abbia contribuito anche in maniera preponderante al mollare gli ormeggi...

questo sempre per la serie....qua se dice solo cio' che ce pare e se tace tutto er resto.....

ahahahah


----------



## Non Registrato (18 Settembre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Mio meraviglioso fiore, lascia perdere dai. Vieni qui che ti faccio due coccole.


Complimenti Kid. Osi sfidare Merkel !!! Ma non lo sai che adesso mangia noccioline e diventa SuperPippa ?
Dai, chiedi scusa, una come Sole tu puoi soltanto sognartela di notte.


----------



## Kid (18 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Complimenti Kid. Osi sfidare Merkel !!! Ma non lo sai che adesso mangia noccioline e diventa SuperPippa ?
> Dai, chiedi scusa, una come Sole tu puoi soltanto sognartela di notte.


Caro Non Registrato (complimneti, nick originale), non ti preoccupare che Sole non la devo certo conquistare.


----------



## Sole (18 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Si parlano addosso e si lamentano. Incontinenti. oltre che sfigati.


Trovami qualcuno qui dentro che non si parli addosso. Che non racconti di sé, dei propri dolori, dei tradimenti subiti, della propria famiglia, dei propri figli... siamo tutti sulla stessa barca, mi pare. Che volete da noi?

Sfigata potrò pure esserlo eh, ma almeno io non mi nascondo.

Ma mi sa che qui gli unici veri sfigati che vedo sono quelli che sputano veleno senza identificarsi.


----------



## Non Registrato (18 Settembre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Caro Non Registrato (complimneti, nick originale), non ti preoccupare che Sole non la devo certo conquistare.


te la sei gia' ... anche tu?


----------



## dammi un nome (18 Settembre 2012)

:blank:


----------



## exStermy (18 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> sono spaventata, ragazzi, per favore, noi non siamo questa roba qua.
> 
> 
> frenatevi per favore.


ao' ancora un po' e qua se deve entra' cor cappuccio...

ahahahah


----------



## Kid (18 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> te la sei gia' ... anche tu?


Sei fuori strada. E comunque registrati o firmati.


----------



## oscuro (18 Settembre 2012)

*Si*

Io non conosco le cose...ma effettivamente entrare pesantemente nel privato delle persone mi sembra eccessivo!!


----------



## SENZA PAROLE (18 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> ma come si fa ad entrare cosi nel personale sino ad offendere pesantemente , soprattutto verso chi ha esposto il proprio vissuto che non era propriamente un giro al luna park.
> 
> 
> e tu, Senza Parole, comprendevo ingenuamente che per chi si fosse affacciato la prima volta un certo sconcerto lo poteva ricevere leggendo certe cose, ora scopro che conosci alcuni da tempo e sei entrata qui, nell anonimato, per poter sentenziare meglio ?
> ...


io non conosco nessuno veramente


----------



## Simy (18 Settembre 2012)

SENZA PAROLE ha detto:


> IO sto dove mi pare e piace e se permetti essendo un forum libero e aperto, tant'e' che scrivete di tutto e di piu', dico quello che penso come fate voi e soprattutto il tuo caro fidanzato. ok? se non vuoi giudizi non scrivere ogni particolare della tua vita in maniera pubblica...siete anche ridicoli tra le altre cose...


quanto siete bravi ad insultare in perfetto anonimato...


----------



## Sole (18 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Complimenti Kid. Osi sfidare Merkel !!! Ma non lo sai che adesso mangia noccioline e diventa SuperPippa ?
> Dai, chiedi scusa, una come Sole tu puoi soltanto sognartela di notte.


A proposito di sfigati...


----------



## Non Registrato (18 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io non conosco le cose...ma effettivamente entrare pesantemente nel privato delle persone mi sembra eccessivo!!


basta non mettere il privato in piazza no?


----------



## SENZA PAROLE (18 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> quanto siete bravi ad insultare in perfetto anonimato...


perche' un nik e una foto di un sole o altro vuol dire metterci la faccia??? ma per favore...


----------



## Sole (18 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> ma come si fa ad entrare cosi nel personale sino ad offendere pesantemente , soprattutto verso chi ha esposto il proprio vissuto che non era propriamente un giro al luna park.
> 
> 
> e tu, Senza Parole, comprendevo ingenuamente che per chi si fosse affacciato la prima volta un certo sconcerto lo poteva ricevere leggendo certe cose, ora scopro che conosci alcuni da tempo e sei entrata qui, nell anonimato, per poter sentenziare meglio ?
> ...


Grazie Miciolidia. Un po' sono spaventata anch'io.


----------



## oscuro (18 Settembre 2012)

*Non registrato*

Cazzo significa?ma allora che cazzo ci vengo a fare qui?


----------



## oscuro (18 Settembre 2012)

*Sole*

Tranquilla...è arrivanda la banda.. adessso ci spartiamo un pò di merda!!!:up:


----------



## Simy (18 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Cazzo significa?ma allora che cazzo ci vengo a fare qui?



noi stiamo qui a spartirci il cervello....te ne sei dimenticato?


----------



## exStermy (18 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> ma come si fa ad entrare cosi nel personale sino ad offendere pesantemente , soprattutto verso chi ha esposto il proprio vissuto che non era propriamente un giro al luna park.
> 
> 
> e tu, Senza Parole, comprendevo ingenuamente che per chi si fosse affacciato la prima volta un certo sconcerto lo poteva ricevere leggendo certe cose, ora scopro che conosci alcuni da tempo e sei entrata qui, nell anonimato, per poter sentenziare meglio ?
> ...


sinceramente a Sole ce parlo cosi' perche' me dispias' se sta affa na' cazzata.......

se fosse stata mi sorella, mica lo leggevi qua sopra...

percio'...

ahahahah


----------



## Simy (18 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Grazie Miciolidia. Un *po' sono spaventata anch'io*.


tranquilla....ci siamo noi!


----------



## oscuro (18 Settembre 2012)

*Senti*

Allora oggi ragiona tu...io sono stanco...e devo andare!!


----------



## Simy (18 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Allora oggi ragiona tu...io sono stanco...e devo andare!!



vabbè...ragiono io per oggi:rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (18 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> tranquilla....ci siamo noi!


:up:


----------



## oscuro (18 Settembre 2012)

*Daye*

Daye stermy....ho litigato con angelo 2 anni....contenti loro contenti tutti no?


----------



## oscuro (18 Settembre 2012)

*Sole*

Dajjje sole......daje....!!:up:


----------



## Ultimo (18 Settembre 2012)

Mi sento la bocca amara, e non solo per Sole, che già da tempo deve leggere certe cose, ma per tutto quello che sta succedendo da qualche tempo.

Ma una cosa sul serio non capisco! come cavolo si fa! a dire certe cose a Sole!!


----------



## exStermy (18 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Daye stermy....ho litigato con angelo 2 anni....contenti loro contenti tutti no?


se vabbe' allora a che cazzo serve sto forum se manco n'occhio riesce ad apri'?...ahahahah

solo gambe o altro?

NO! IO NON CI STO!!!

ahahahah


----------



## oscuro (18 Settembre 2012)

*Claudio*

Ma infatti claudio...!!


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> ma come si fa ad entrare cosi nel personale sino ad offendere pesantemente , soprattutto verso chi ha esposto il proprio vissuto che non era propriamente un giro al luna park.
> 
> 
> e tu, Senza Parole, comprendevo ingenuamente che per chi si fosse affacciato la prima volta un certo sconcerto lo poteva ricevere leggendo certe cose, ora scopro che conosci alcuni da tempo e sei entrata qui, nell anonimato, per poter sentenziare meglio ?
> ...


Ma spaventata de che?


----------



## oscuro (18 Settembre 2012)

*Stermy*

Aòò peggio per lei no?


----------



## Simy (18 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> se vabbe' allora a che cazzo serve sto forum se manco n'occhio riesce ad apri'?...ahahahah
> 
> solo gambe o altro?
> 
> ...


non sta a noi decidere se stanno prendendo una cantonata oppure no!
è la loro vita e hanno il diritto di viverla nella maniera migliore possibile!

e questo vale per tutti....


----------



## exStermy (18 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Aòò peggio per lei no?


ma e' logggico che so' cazzi de chi capita...

pero' ripeto che stamo affa' qua, solo bau bau micio micio o a dirige' er traffico nelle camere?

ahahahahah


----------



## dammi un nome (18 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ao' ancora un po' e qua se deve entra' cor cappuccio...
> 
> ahahahah



no  stermy, c'è un punto oltre al quale non si deve andare, ma non perchè si è buoni, no !!!!e nemmeno perchè educational docet, ma perchè il privato, le scelte del nostro privato sono dettate da geografie emotive che nè io e nè te possiamo giudicare. ma lo sai che rischi di far del male senza nemmeno renderti conto di dove vai a parare ? ma ti rendi conto che c'è un vissuto che nessuno conosce e che non si puo' deridere cosi ?


mo' te la dico una cosa, un tempo, assai lontano, tu te ne uscisti con tua cazzata che mi fece un male da morire, il terreno era fertile perchè qualcuno potesse riuscirci.

tempo dopo mi hai chiesto scusa. e lo apprezzai non sai quanto, nemmeno lo immagini. eravamo sul dol. e in crisi ma lontana mille miglia dalla consapevolezza di oggi, che ti darei un cazzotto e finirebbe cosi.


scusate per questa parentesi  personale, ma Stermy è troppo intelligente, per me in particolar modo,  come molti qui, per dimenticarsi, spesso, anche di questi aspetti.

miciolidia.


----------



## exStermy (18 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> non sta a noi decidere se stanno prendendo una cantonata oppure no!
> è la loro vita e hanno il diritto di viverla nella maniera migliore possibile!
> 
> e questo vale per tutti....


e poi pero' nun ce sfracassassero i cojoni perche' solo sfankulate arriveranno...

lo dico gia' da mo' cosi' poi nun se scenne dalle nuvole perche' stermy sfankula i diversamente senzienti...

ahahahah


----------



## Chiara Matraini (18 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Trovami qualcuno qui dentro che non si parli addosso. Che non racconti di sé, dei propri dolori, dei tradimenti subiti, della propria famiglia, dei propri figli... siamo tutti sulla stessa barca, mi pare. Che volete da noi?
> 
> Sfigata potrò pure esserlo eh, ma almeno io non mi nascondo.
> 
> Ma mi sa che qui gli unici veri sfigati che vedo sono quelli che sputano veleno senza identificarsi.


Io. Non. Mi parlo. Addosso. 
Grazie divina


----------



## dammi un nome (18 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> sono spaventata, ragazzi, per favore, noi non siamo questa roba qua.
> 
> 
> frenatevi per favore.



alè..altro rosso...godete cosi. spero , almeno. ognuno gode con quello che ha .


----------



## Sole (18 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma spaventata de che?


Forse dalla cattiveria che non sai da dove proviene nè perchè?

Se Stermy mi manda a fanculo può darmi fastidio, posso anche incazzarmi, ma almeno so perchè, conosco la sua storia di forumista qui sopra e il modo in cui si relaziona. Può non piacermi, ma di certo non mi spaventa.

La cattiveria in forma anonima è inquientante, almeno per me. Come lo sono tutte le cose ambigue, che non si riescono a collocare in modo definito.


----------



## Simy (18 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> alè..altro rosso...godete cosi. spero , almeno. ognuno gode con quello che ha .


io sono a quota 9


----------



## dammi un nome (18 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma spaventata de che?



. vuoi un disegno?


----------



## Trasparenza (18 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> no  stermy, c'è un punto oltre al quale non si deve andare, ma non perchè si è buoni, no !!!!e nemmeno perchè educational docet, ma perchè il privato, le scelte del nostro privato sono dettate da geografie emotive che nè io e nè te possiamo giudicare. ma lo sai che rischi di far del male senza nemmeno renderti conto di dove vai a parare ? ma ti rendi conto che c'è un vissuto che nessuno conosce *e che non si puo' deridere cosi *?


ma và ? 
Guarda che ti stai rivolgendo a un degno figuro che ha insultato mia moglie
con l'epiteto di "zoccoletta".
Ovviamente nessuno intervento di nessuno, tanto fa audience ...

Se questo qui è intelligente.....chissà come sono i tonti.


----------



## exStermy (18 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> no  stermy, c'è un punto oltre al quale non si deve andare, ma non perchè si è buoni, no !!!!e nemmeno perchè educational docet, ma perchè il privato, le scelte del nostro privato sono dettate da geografie emotive che nè io e nè te possiamo giudicare. ma lo sai che rischi di far del male senza nemmeno renderti conto di dove vai a parare ? ma ti rendi conto che c'è un vissuto che nessuno conosce e che non si puo' deridere cosi ?
> 
> 
> mo' te la dico una cosa, un tempo, assai lontano, tu te ne uscisti con tua cazzata che mi fece un male da morire, il terreno era fertile perchè qualcuno potesse riuscirci.
> ...


si' pero', se volete solo senti' le robe che ve gustano, che cazzo postate a fare lo schifo ed i retroscena?

a me Sole per la decisione presa suscitava na' roba, adesso co' la scoperchiata del tombino, l'opposto...

se uno che ve legge ve deve tratta' invece come handycappati n'esamino de coscienza se po' pure fa' o no?...

ma ripeto:

A CHE CAZZO SERVE STO FORUM? AL DON GNOCCHI O AL COTTOLENGO NUN CE STA PIU' POSTO?

ahahahahahah


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Forse dalla cattiveria che non sai da dove proviene nè perchè?
> 
> Se Stermy mi manda a fanculo può darmi fastidio, posso anche incazzarmi, ma almeno so perchè, conosco la sua storia di forumista qui sopra e il modo in cui si relaziona. Può non piacermi, ma di certo non mi spaventa.
> 
> La cattiveria in forma anonima è inquientante, almeno per me. Come lo sono tutte le cose ambigue, che non si riescono a collocare in modo definito.


Ma anonima fino ad un certo punto. Voglio dire, mi pare di capire che ce l'abbiano più con Angelo che con te. E mi pare anche di capire che la storia di Angelo forumisticamente parlando è bella lunga e valica i confini anche dell'esistenza di questo sito. Stessa gente che si conosce da anni, capisci? Che sa e ne ha viste di cotte e di crude. Non è di questi anonimi che dovresti preoccuparti.


----------



## Trasparenza (18 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Se Stermy mi manda a fanculo può darmi fastidio, posso anche incazzarmi, ma almeno so perchè, conosco la sua storia di forumista qui sopra e il modo in cui si relaziona. Può non piacermi, ma di certo non mi spaventa.


caspita deve essere una bella storia,
deve essere partito da vattela e pià in der culo,
te partito l'embolo, tà moglie nà troia e tu un cornuto mazziato...
tira il cesso e molla lo sciacquone....
fino a quello non sa manco allacciasse le scarpe.
Caz che bella storia, molto interessante.


tutto molto molto bello come direbbe Bruno Pizzul.


----------



## exStermy (18 Settembre 2012)

Trasparenza ha detto:


> caspita deve essere una bella storia,
> deve essere partito da vattela e pià in der culo,
> te partito l'embolo, tà moglie nà troia e tu un cornuto mazziato...
> tira il cesso e molla lo sciacquone....
> ...


ao' in 6 righe c'e' il riassunto della tua vita...

dimmi chi te fa' un Bignamino cosi'?

ahahahah


----------



## dammi un nome (18 Settembre 2012)

Trasparenza ha detto:


> ma và ?
> Guarda che ti stai rivolgendo a un degno figuro che ha insultato mia moglie
> con l'epiteto di "zoccoletta".
> Ovviamente nessuno intervento di nessuno, tanto fa audience ...
> ...


lo conosco da tempo, e so che puo' essere anche altro. non prendere le cose che dice in maniera personale.

ha uno stile molto tagliente, ma non è uno stupido.


----------



## Sole (18 Settembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Io. Non. Mi parlo. Addosso.
> Grazie divina


In un vecchio post hai fatto l'elenco dei tuoi uomini citando per ciascuno ciò che trovavi speciale e piacevole. Hai scritto che fai i pompini così bene che l'ultimo uomo che ti ha detto di non riuscire a venire con un pompino ci ha messo 5 minuti. Hai descritto dettagliatamente la tua esperienza nei privè. Hai parlato lungamente del tuo vissuto di traditrice, della tua esperienza di madre e di molte altre cose.

Per piacere, ciascuno parla di sè. Il fatto che io mi sia innamorata di un uomo che frequenta questo forum è stato casuale. Potevamo decidere di nasconderlo, ma io sono separata e lui è libero... che senso avrebbe avuto?

Tornassi indietro forse farei finta di niente e mi terrei la cosa per me. Ma non pensavo che fosse così interessante per gli altri. Non credevo che si sarebbe scatenata tutta questa cattiveria gratuita. A conti fatti, sono più gli altri che parlano di noi. In quanti post ci siamo dilungati a parlare della nostra storia d'amore? Di come la gestiamo quotidianamente? In quali dettagli ci siamo crogiolati? Tutto quello che è venuto fuori, i commenti, le considerazioni, tutto è partito da terzi.

Ma per piacere.


----------



## exStermy (18 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> lo conosco da tempo, e so che puo' essere anche altro. non prendere le cose che dice in maniera personale.
> 
> ha uno stile molto tagliente, ma non è uno stupido.


ed invece cia' ragggione mister trasparenza....

so' stupido e pure coglione a sta' a perde tempo co' na manica de sciroccati rotti in culo a furia de farse inkula' dagli stronzi...


----------



## Sole (18 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma anonima fino ad un certo punto. Voglio dire, *mi pare di capire che ce l'abbiano più con Angelo che con te*. E mi pare anche di capire che la storia di Angelo forumisticamente parlando è bella lunga e valica i confini anche dell'esistenza di questo sito. Stessa gente che si conosce da anni, capisci? Che sa e ne ha viste di cotte e di crude. Non è di questi anonimi che dovresti preoccuparti.


Capisci male.

Se hai voglia rileggiti qualche commento indietro. Io non ho voglia di spiegare.


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Capisci male.
> 
> Se hai voglia rileggiti qualche commento indietro. Io non ho voglia di spiegare.


Guarda no. Non è così. Poi puoi anche fare la parte della crocifissa, per carità.


----------



## dammi un nome (18 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> In un vecchio post hai fatto l'elenco dei tuoi uomini citando per ciascuno ciò che trovavi speciale e piacevole. Hai scritto che fai i pompini così bene che l'ultimo uomo che ti ha detto di non riuscire a venire con un pompino ci ha messo 5 minuti. Hai descritto dettagliatamente la tua esperienza nei privè. Hai parlato lungamente del tuo vissuto di traditrice, della tua esperienza di madre e di molte altre cose.
> 
> Per piacere, ciascuno parla di sè. Il fatto che io mi sia innamorata di un uomo che frequenta questo forum è stato casuale. Potevamo decidere di nasconderlo, ma io sono separata e lui è libero... che senso avrebbe avuto?
> 
> ...




hai coraggio.

la mia stima.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (18 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> In un vecchio post hai fatto l'elenco dei tuoi uomini citando per ciascuno ciò che trovavi speciale e piacevole. Hai scritto che fai i pompini così bene che l'ultimo uomo che ti ha detto di non riuscire a venire con un pompino ci ha messo 5 minuti. Hai descritto dettagliatamente la tua esperienza nei privè. Hai parlato lungamente del tuo vissuto di traditrice, della tua esperienza di madre e di molte altre cose.
> 
> Per piacere, ciascuno parla di sè. Il fatto che io mi sia innamorata di un uomo che frequenta questo forum è stato casuale. Potevamo decidere di nasconderlo, ma io sono separata e lui è libero... che senso avrebbe avuto?
> 
> ...


Ipocrita e pure in mala fede.


----------



## Sole (18 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> hai coraggio.
> 
> la mia stima.


Ti ringrazio.


----------



## Tebe (18 Settembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Io. Non. Mi parlo. Addosso.
> Grazie divina



:rotfl:


----------



## Sole (18 Settembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ipocrita e pure in mala fede.


Ma tu sei fuori proprio. Ipocrita perchè? Cos'ho detto di ipocrita scusa?


----------



## Tebe (18 Settembre 2012)

divina...ricordati i livelli...


----------



## Hellseven (18 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> hai coraggio.
> 
> la mia stima.


Credo abbia avuto anche Chiara molto coraggio a condividere cose così personali. Perché giudicarla se non si vuole essere giudicati, mi permetto di domandare?


----------



## Ultimo (18 Settembre 2012)

L7 ha detto:


> Credo abbia avuto anche Chiara molto coraggio a condividere cose così personali. Perché giudicarla se non si vuole essere giudicati, mi permetto di domandare?



Io non vorrei difendere nessuna, sono storie antiche. E conoscono loro.

Ma tu L7 hai letto le pagine, prima di scrivere quello che hai scritto?


----------



## Sole (18 Settembre 2012)

L7 ha detto:


> Credo abbia avuto anche Chiara molto coraggio a condividere cose così personali. Perché giudicarla se non si vuole essere giudicati, mi permetto di domandare?


Trovami il punto del mio post dove la giudico, per piacere.

Lei ha scritto che non si parla addosso.

Io ho riportato alcune cose (senza inserire alcun commento o giudizio) che lei ha scritto di sè in passato per dimostrarle che non è vero, che anche lei, come tutti noi, parla di sè qui dentro. Ha fatto benissimo a parlarne! Così come fa bene Tebe a parlare si sé, o Ultimo, o Millepensieri o chiunque altro.

Che l'unica differenza è che io, casualmente, sto con una persona che frequenta questo forum. Ma non sono l'unica che si parla addosso.

Dove starebbe il giudizio scusa?

Ma sapete leggere o interpretate a piacere?


----------



## battiato63 (18 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Io non vorrei difendere nessuna, sono storie antiche. E conoscono loro.
> 
> Ma tu L7 hai letto le pagine, prima di scrivere quello che hai scritto?


 infatti è quello che volevo scrivere io.. non mi intrometto e non mi esprimo perchè non so i fatti e comunque ritengo sbagliatissimo entrare nel personale di un individuo e per di più offendendolo.. chiunque esso sia..


----------



## Hellseven (18 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Io non vorrei difendere nessuna, sono storie antiche. E conoscono loro.
> 
> Ma tu L7 hai letto le pagine, prima di scrivere quello che hai scritto?


Si. Ed anche io non conosco le loro storie. E non ci entro né voglio entrarci. Nè voglio entrare in questa infinita polemica cui sono estraneo.
 Ci tenevo a sottolineare che la mia simpatia da utente per la Matraini - che peraltro si difende egregiamente da sola - non cambia anche se è una traditrice e ama fare sesso orale con uomini fuori dal vincolo matrimoniale.
Ed il fatto che lo abbia detto alla luce del giorno in un mondo ipocrita per me denota coraggio. Stop. Tutto qui.
Peraltro sferrare attacchi morali - come accade qui da giorni - su un Forum di tradimento mi pare paradossale.
Ma senz'altro sbaglierò. :smile:


----------



## Hellseven (18 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Trovami il punto del mio post dove la giudico, per piacere.
> 
> Lei ha scritto che non si parla addosso.
> 
> ...


Non avevo quotato un tuo post, Mi pare di essermi limitato a quotare un post in ci si diceva che tu hai avuto coraggio. Ok. Cosa verissima. Posso però dire che anche Chiara lo ha? Posso dire magari una cosa che reputi sbagliata o falsa, ma la posso comunque dire. Si? No? Non lo so, fate voi.


----------



## Non Registrato (18 Settembre 2012)

I.
G.
N.
O.
R.
A.
T.
E.
V.
I.


Grazie Divino.


Firma:

Tubarao ti tenta tre volte tanto.


----------



## Sole (18 Settembre 2012)

L7 ha detto:


> Non avevo quotato un tuo post, Mi pare di essermi limitato a quotare un post in ci si diceva che tu hai avuto coraggio. Ok. Cosa verissima. Posso però dire che anche Chiara lo ha? Posso dire magari una cosa che reputi sbagliata o falsa, ma la posso comunque dire. Si? No? Non lo so, fate voi.


No, tu hai detto che ho giudicato. E non è vero.


----------



## Hellseven (18 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> No, tu hai detto che ho giudicato. E non è vero.


Io ho detto che la si è giudicata. Ma non ho fatto il tuo nome. E comuque l'idea era e resta: si dovrebbe non giudicare. Come specificato in un post successivo. Tutto qui.


----------



## Hellseven (18 Settembre 2012)

L7 ha detto:


> Io ho detto che la si è giudicata. Ma non ho fatto il tuo nome. E comuque l'idea era e resta: si dovrebbe non giudicare. Come specificato in un post successivo. Tutto qui.


Questo ovviamente vale come auspicio, per tentare di stemperare gli animi surriscaldati. Ma credo che ho perso un occasione per stare zitto, finendo coll'attizzare un fuoco he non volevo coltivare in nessun modo.
Mi scuso con chiunque si sia sentito chiamato in causa.


----------



## Ultimo (18 Settembre 2012)

L7 ha detto:


> Si. Ed anche io non conosco le loro storie. E non ci entro né voglio entrarci. Nè voglio entrare in questa infinita polemica cui sono estraneo.
> Ci tenevo a sottolineare che la mia simpatia da utente per la Matraini - che peraltro si difende egregiamente da sola - non cambia anche se è una traditrice e ama fare sesso orale con uomini fuori dal vincolo matrimoniale.
> Ed il fatto che lo abbia detto alla luce del giorno in un mondo ipocrita per me denota coraggio. Stop. Tutto qui.
> Peraltro sferrare attacchi morali - come accade qui da giorni - su un Forum di tradimento mi pare paradossale.
> Ma senz'altro sbaglierò. :smile:




Devi perdonarmi se ti rispondo, perchè vorrei non continuare.

Leggiti le ultime pagine qua scritte, e dopo sono sicuro capirai quello che sole ti ha scritto, e che io ti ho scritto.

Anche a me Chiara è simpatica ed anche tanto, ma nel contesto delle ultime pagine questo con il nostro discorso non centra nulla. 

Però dai evitiamo di alimentare altro ok?


----------



## @lex (18 Settembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ipocrita e pure in mala fede.


embè adesso basta...ti avevo già risposto in pvt (dove tu per prima mi hai scritto..a me non verrebbe mai in mente adesso di scriverti in pvt) ma evidentemente non ti è bastato....ammazza chi parla di malafede e ipocrisia..una che si è scopata questo mondo e quell'altro senza che il marito sappia nulla e che dice di avere una bel matrimonio con famiglia annessa eannesso amante fisso attuale e poi  si permette anche di storcere il naso sulle storie alla luce del sole altrui....


----------



## Sole (18 Settembre 2012)

L7 ha detto:


> Io ho detto che la si è giudicata. Ma non ho fatto il tuo nome. E comuque l'idea era e resta: si dovrebbe non giudicare. Come specificato in un post successivo. Tutto qui.


E chi l'ha giudicata? Miciolidia nel post che hai quotato?

Guarda, io non giudico nessuno. Personalmente mi irrita il tipo che arriva qui dicendo che tradisce da una vita e lo fa lietamente. Allora, ammetto, tendo a prendere le distanze.

Ma Chiara è sempre stata lucida nel suo percorso, ha sempre motivato le sue scelte ed è una persona che sa analizzarsi.

In questo periodo mi vede come il fumo negli occhi, mi dà dell'ipocrita e dice che sono in malafede. E va bene così, me ne faccio una ragione, ormai ho capito come funziona. Ma qui l'unica che ha giudicato è lei, mi pare.


----------



## Hellseven (18 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Devi perdonarmi se ti rispondo, perchè vorrei non continuare.
> 
> Leggiti le ultime pagine qua scritte, e dopo sono sicuro capirai quello che sole ti ha scritto, e che io ti ho scritto.
> 
> ...


*
*
Senz'altro *SI* Qua la mano !:smile:


----------



## Ultimo (18 Settembre 2012)

L7 ha detto:


> [/B]
> Senz'altro *SI* Qua la mano !:smile:



Pronto!:smile:


----------



## @lex (18 Settembre 2012)

L7 ha detto:


> Io ho detto che la si è giudicata. *Ma non ho fatto il tuo nome*. E comuque l'idea era e resta: si dovrebbe non giudicare. Come specificato in un post successivo. Tutto qui.


solo Sole le ha risposto e ha parlato di lei e con lei quindi è a sole che ti riferivi altrimenti sei un pazzo visionario...ergo hai scritto che Sole l'ha giudicata...caso mai è il contrario...chiara matraini e molti altri si sono permessi di esprimersi sulla sua storia. Cosa che Sole non ha mai fatto in passato...e se permetti quando esprimi un'opinione devi avere perlomeno la caratteristica di potertelo p'ermettere...ergo, se io non ti giudico e non esprimo opinioni sulle tue storie clandestine...come ti permetti tu solo di storcere il naso su una storia alla luce del sole? 
un minimo di decenza ci vorrebbe prima solo di aprire bocca...


----------



## Hellseven (18 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> E chi l'ha giudicata? Miciolidia nel post che hai quotato?
> 
> Guarda, io non giudico nessuno. Personalmente mi irrita il tipo che arriva qui dicendo che tradisce da una vita e lo fa lietamente. Allora, ammetto, tendo a prendere le distanze.
> 
> ...


Sole, ho usato un'espressione infelice. Non era mia intenzione né criticare te e Miciolidia e neppure difendere Chiara.
Ci tenevo solo a intervenire per affermare che quelle cose di Chiara che per te sono esecrabili , per me sono neutre. Che lei tradisca non può essere oggetto di una mia valutazione morale. Non sono legittimato a criticare chicchessia. Ognuno vive secondo il proprio codice morale e fin quando non arreca dolore al prossimo è libero in coscienza di farlo. Non cambia la mia stima. 
Lo stesso vale per le tue scelte, ugualmente degne di stima, ci mancherebbe altro !


----------



## Hellseven (18 Settembre 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> solo Sole le ha risposto e ha parlato di lei e con lei quindi è a sole che ti riferivi altrimenti sei un pazzo visionario...ergo hai scritto che Sole l'ha giudicata...caso mai è il contrario...chiara matraini e molti altri si sono permessi di esprimersi sulla sua storia. Cosa che Sole non ha mai fatto in passato...e se permetti quando esprimi un'opinione devi avere perlomeno la caratteristica di potertelo p'ermettere...ergo, se io non ti giudico e non esprimo opinioni sulle tue storie clandestine...come ti permetti tu solo di storcere il naso su una storia alla luce del sole?
> *un minimo di decenza ci vorrebbe prima solo di aprire bocca.*..


In effetti è così. L'ho anche scritto, se trovi il post. Caso chiuso. Taccio.


----------



## @lex (18 Settembre 2012)

L7 ha detto:


> Sole, ho usato un'espressione infelice. Non era mia intenzione né criticare te e Miciolidia e neppure difendere Chiara.
> Ci tenevo solo a intervenire per affermare che quelle cose di Chiara che per te sono esecrabili , per me sono neutre. Che lei tradisca non può essere oggetto di una mia valutazione morale. Non sono legittimato a criticare chicchessia. Ognuno vive secondo il proprio codice morale e fin quando non arreca dolore al prossimo è libero in coscienza di farlo. Non cambia la mia stima.
> Lo stesso vale per le tue scelte, ugualmente degne di stima, ci mancherebbe altro !


dove ha scritto che sono esecrabili?ha solo fatto un elenco neutro di fatti scritti da chiara matraini su questo forum dopo che lei ha scritto che lei non si parla addosso..cosa non vera visto le cose che ha scritto di sè


----------



## @lex (18 Settembre 2012)

L7 ha detto:


> In effetti è così. L'ho anche scritto, se trovi il post. Caso chiuso. Taccio.


guarda che quello che hai messo in grassetto non era rivolto a te....


----------



## Non Registrato (18 Settembre 2012)

Senti chi parla di prendere cazzi a destra e sinistra. Ma per piacere


----------



## Sole (18 Settembre 2012)

L7 ha detto:


> Sole, ho usato un'espressione infelice. Non era mia intenzione né criticare te e Miciolidia e neppure difendere Chiara.
> Ci tenevo solo a intervenire per affermare che *quelle cose di Chiara che per te sono esecrabili* , per me sono neutre. Che lei tradisca non può essere oggetto di una mia valutazione morale. Non sono legittimato a criticare chicchessia. Ognuno vive secondo il proprio codice morale e fin quando non arreca dolore al prossimo è libero in coscienza di farlo. Non cambia la mia stima.
> Lo stesso vale per le tue scelte, ugualmente degne di stima, ci mancherebbe altro !


Ho capito L7 

Ma io ti assicuro che io non ho citato quelle cose perchè le reputo sbagliate. Anch'io ho tradito mio marito, anche se in una fase in cui il mio matrimonio era in crisi conclamata. Ma come potrei giudicare le sue cose esecrabili? 

Io ho fatto degli esempi di cose che lei stessa ha raccontato (sono quelle che mi sono rimaste più impresse) per far capire che ciascuno di noi, in un modo o nell'altro, parla di sé qui dentro. E non mi si può accusare di mettere le mie cose in piazza, come oggi ha fatto qualcuno. Perchè qui dentro lo facciamo tutti, sono poche le eccezioni.

Spero di aver chiarito


----------



## Hellseven (18 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Ho capito L7
> 
> Ma io ti assicuro che io non ho citato quelle cose perchè le reputo sbagliate. Anch'io ho tradito mio marito, anche se in una fase in cui il mio matrimonio era in crisi conclamata. Ma come potrei giudicare le sue cose esecrabili?
> 
> ...


Grazie. Lo apprezzo davvero molto, sul serio. Ciao :smile:


----------



## Fabry (18 Settembre 2012)

Ho letto fino ad un certo punto, poi dopo lo schifo che ho provato nel leggere gli attacchi a Sole ho smesso...

spero vivamente che ADMIN ripristini il blocco ai non registrati, certe cose proprio non si possono leggere.


----------



## dammi un nome (18 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> si' pero', se volete solo senti' le robe che ve gustano, che cazzo postate a fare lo schifo ed i retroscena?
> 
> a me Sole per la decisione presa suscitava na' roba, adesso co' la scoperchiata del tombino, l'opposto...
> 
> ...



embeh, se io fossi uscita da li' ?

che ha da di ?




dai..ok ...su..mi sono fatta prendere

mollo il colpo.


----------



## Zod (18 Settembre 2012)

Fabry ha detto:


> Ho letto fino ad un certo punto, poi dopo lo schifo che ho provato nel leggere gli attacchi a Sole ho smesso...
> 
> spero vivamente che ADMIN ripristini il blocco ai non registrati, certe cose proprio non si possono leggere.


A me pare che gli insulti peggiori siano stati utilizzati dai registrati. Per cui spero che l'admin attivi il blocco per i registrati. Pensavo di aver trovato il forum perfetto dove due fazioni contrapposte sapevano convivere, anche se virtualmente. Invece é bastata una scintilla per bruciare tutto. Poco male, il fuoco purifica. 

S*B


----------



## Fabry (18 Settembre 2012)

Zod ha detto:


> A me pare che gli insulti peggiori siano stati utilizzati dai registrati. Per cui spero che l'admin attivi il blocco per i registrati. Pensavo di aver trovato il forum perfetto dove due fazioni contrapposte sapevano convivere, anche se virtualmente. Invece é bastata una scintilla per bruciare tutto. Poco male, il fuoco purifica.
> 
> S*B



caro Zod può esser vero ciò che affermi...però non tieni conto che i registrati sono soggetti alla disapprovazione e possono venire bannati temporaneamente, ai n.r. questo non accade e c'è chi ne approfitta a piene mani...tu non lo fai sei corretto e per questo ti apprezzo, sbagli bersaglio però, forse dovresti prendertela con chi sfrutta questa situazione...


----------



## @lex (18 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> embeh, se io fossi uscita da li' ?
> 
> che ha da di ?
> 
> ...


GUARDA PER RISPETTO A SOLE NON TI HO DETTO NULLA ANCHE SE PROVAVO FASTIDIO A LEGGEREANCHE COSE POSITIVE NEI SUOI CONFRONTI....MA FRANCAMENTE NON MERITI UN CAZZO...SEI LA DONNA PIù VOLTAGABBANA CHE IO ABBIA MAI INCONTRATO SU INTERNET...ATTENTA CHE IL VENTO ALLA TUA ETà TI FA VENIRE LA CERVICALE...VAI A FARE UNA TELEFONATINA AL CONTE SENNO' POI NON TI TIENE PIU' COME SOPRAMMOBILE E AL POSTO DI FARTI DARE UN NOME FATTI DARE UN PO' DI RITEGNO CHE NE HAI PERSO PARECCHIO E DA MO'


----------



## Sole (18 Settembre 2012)

Fabry ha detto:


> caro Zod può esser vero ciò che affermi...però non tieni conto che i registrati sono soggetti alla disapprovazione e possono venire bannati temporaneamente, ai n.r. questo non accade e c'è chi ne approfitta a piene mani...tu non lo fai sei corretto e per questo ti apprezzo, sbagli bersaglio però, forse dovresti prendertela con chi sfrutta questa situazione...


Fabry, io penso che i post dei non registrati si possano cancellare.

So che qualche utente lo ha fatto, in passato. Ne era uscita anche una lunga polemica.

Io non ho mai provato, perchè detesto la censura. Anche se le offese riguardano me. Ritengo che certe uscite si commentino da sole, tanto che eliminarle sarebbe fare un favore a queste pseudopersone.

Oggi è stata una pessima giornata


----------



## Non Registrato (18 Settembre 2012)

Zod ha detto:


> A me pare che gli insulti peggiori siano stati utilizzati dai registrati. Per cui spero che l'admin attivi il blocco per i registrati. Pensavo di aver trovato il forum perfetto dove due fazioni contrapposte sapevano convivere, anche se virtualmente. Invece é bastata una scintilla per bruciare tutto. Poco male, il fuoco purifica.
> 
> S*B


concordo.

firmato

Nik amore segreto sei mio

grazie divina per il copy della firma


----------



## Fabry (18 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Fabry, io penso che i post dei non registrati si possano cancellare.
> 
> So che qualche utente lo ha fatto, in passato. Ne era uscita anche una lunga polemica.
> 
> ...



Certo che si possono cancellare, ma gli n.r. non sono identificabili nemmeno con un nick e ne approfittano.


----------



## Fabry (18 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> concordo.
> 
> firmato
> 
> ...



UCCI UCCI sento odore di tebinucci :mrgreen:


----------



## Sole (18 Settembre 2012)

Fabry ha detto:


> Certo che si possono cancellare, ma *gli n.r. non sono identificabili nemmeno con un nick e ne approfittano.*


Eh, lo so.


----------



## @lex (18 Settembre 2012)

Fabry ha detto:


> UCCI UCCI sento odore di tebinucci :mrgreen:


UCCI UCCI SENTO ODOR DI MATRAINUCCI....


----------



## Fabry (18 Settembre 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> UCCI UCCI SENTO ODOR DI MATRAINUCCI....



Azzz...lo vedi a me gli n.r. mi destabilizzano...


----------



## tesla (18 Settembre 2012)

precisazione: non è riferito a NESSUNO in particolare, solo che in questi 2 giorni mi sono sentita qui



[video=youtube_share;Y80MEyxLsWo]http://youtu.be/Y80MEyxLsWo[/video]


----------



## Zod (18 Settembre 2012)

Fabry ha detto:


> caro Zod può esser vero ciò che affermi...però non tieni conto che i registrati sono soggetti alla disapprovazione e possono venire bannati temporaneamente, ai n.r. questo non accade e c'è chi ne approfitta a piene mani...tu non lo fai sei corretto e per questo ti apprezzo, sbagli bersaglio però, forse dovresti prendertela con chi sfrutta questa situazione...


Conosco questo mondo da quando Internet esisteva solo nelle Università ed ho sperimentato diversi metodi di gestione. Penso che le persone devono saper ignorare senza farsi prendere la mano. Mi rendo conto che per chi non é avvezzo a questa forma di comunicazione possano esserci problemi, ma prima imparano e meglio é per loro. La moderazione é una forma di limitazione che nel lungo periodo dà un imprinting invasivo, con forti dinamiche di gruppo, che rendono la vita dei nuovi arrivati piú difficile rispetto all'impegno di imparare a non prendere questo ambiente troppo sul serio. 

La possibilità di registrarsi, quando la registrazione é comunque anonima, obbliga i registrati a postare in anonimato quando vengono bannati o quando vogliono scrivere cose distanti dall'avatar registrato che si sono costruiti. E mi pare che questo thread lo dimostri bene. 

Permettere solo ai registrati di postare non risolve alcun problema, io potrei benissimo postare con 5 avatar diversi, tutti registrati, con Ip mascherato dietro un proxi o dietro server virtuali. La soluzione definitiva é far gravare sugli utenti la necessità di saper gestire la propria e l'altrui libertà, anche quando sconfina, visto che qui, male che vada basta premere un tasto per uscire.

La moderazione, dal mio punto di vista, deve intervenire solo quando si profila un reato, come l'invasione della privacy o l'apologia di reati perseguiti dalla legge (vedi pubblicazione di informazioni riservate tese a identificare un utente, vedi l'istigazione a compiere atti violenti).

s*B


----------



## Non Registrato (18 Settembre 2012)

Fabry ha detto:


> UCCI UCCI sento odore di tebinucci :mrgreen:


nego tutto!
chi è costei?

firmato

nik amore segreto non scappi


----------



## Non Registrato (18 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> nego tutto!
> chi è costei?
> 
> firmato
> ...


non negare, divina

quale delle due sei?

firmato

nik amore segreto me lo pappo io


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (18 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Forse dalla cattiveria che non sai da dove proviene nè perchè?
> 
> Se Stermy mi manda a fanculo può darmi fastidio, posso anche incazzarmi, ma almeno so perchè, conosco la sua storia di forumista qui sopra e il modo in cui si relaziona. Può non piacermi, ma di certo non mi spaventa.
> 
> La cattiveria in forma anonima è inquientante, almeno per me. Come lo sono tutte le cose ambigue, che non si riescono a collocare in modo definito.


io trovo molto più inquietante la cattiveria da parte di chi ti conosce

e ti augura stillicidi lunghi e penosi

e chiama le persone "troietta da due soldi"

che cazzo ve ne frega degli anonimi non riesco davvero a capirlo


----------



## Non Registrato (18 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> non negare, divina
> 
> quale delle due sei?
> 
> ...


Non lo saprai mai Divina

firmato

per nik amore segreto mettiti in coda


----------



## Fabry (19 Settembre 2012)

Zod ha detto:


> Conosco questo mondo da quando Internet esisteva solo nelle Università ed ho sperimentato diversi metodi di gestione. Penso che le persone devono saper ignorare senza farsi prendere la mano. Mi rendo conto che per chi non é avvezzo a questa forma di comunicazione possano esserci problemi, ma prima imparano e meglio é per loro. La moderazione é una forma di limitazione che nel lungo periodo dà un imprinting invasivo, con forti dinamiche di gruppo, che rendono la vita dei nuovi arrivati piú difficile rispetto all'impegno di imparare a non prendere questo ambiente troppo sul serio.
> 
> La possibilità di registrarsi, quando la registrazione é comunque anonima, obbliga i registrati a postare in anonimato quando vengono bannati o quando vogliono scrivere cose distanti dall'avatar registrato che si sono costruiti. E mi pare che questo thread lo dimostri bene.
> 
> ...


Grazie per i chiarimenti, tutto molto condivisibile quello che affermi, ma ritengo che la registrazione sia un modo per scremare parecchio il numero dei disturbatori.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (19 Settembre 2012)

Fabry ha detto:


> caro Zod può esser vero ciò che affermi...però non tieni conto che i registrati sono soggetti alla disapprovazione e possono venire bannati temporaneamente, *ai n.r. questo non accade* e c'è chi ne approfitta a piene mani...tu non lo fai sei corretto e per questo ti apprezzo, sbagli bersaglio però, forse dovresti prendertela con chi sfrutta questa situazione...


non è del tutto vero (da poco) 

senti stermi cosa succede


----------



## Quibbelqurz (19 Settembre 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> precisazione: non è riferito a NESSUNO in particolare, solo che in questi 2 giorni mi sono sentita qui


Senza guardare il clip, la sola immagine parla per sé :rotfl:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (19 Settembre 2012)

Zod ha detto:


> Conosco questo mondo da quando Internet esisteva solo nelle Università ed ho sperimentato diversi metodi di gestione. Penso che le persone devono saper ignorare senza farsi prendere la mano. Mi rendo conto che per chi non é avvezzo a questa forma di comunicazione possano esserci problemi, ma prima imparano e meglio é per loro. La moderazione é una forma di limitazione che nel lungo periodo dà un imprinting invasivo, con forti dinamiche di gruppo, che rendono la vita dei nuovi arrivati piú difficile rispetto all'impegno di imparare a non prendere questo ambiente troppo sul serio.
> 
> La possibilità di registrarsi, quando la registrazione é comunque anonima, obbliga i registrati a postare in anonimato quando vengono bannati o quando vogliono scrivere cose distanti dall'avatar registrato che si sono costruiti. E mi pare che questo thread lo dimostri bene.
> 
> ...


:up::up::up:


----------



## Sole (19 Settembre 2012)

quintina ha detto:


> io trovo molto più inquietante la cattiveria da parte di chi ti conosce
> 
> e ti augura stillicidi lunghi e penosi
> 
> ...


Io invece non riesco a capire perchè continuare a ribadire le offese ricevute gettando benzina sul fuoco dopo aver chiesto in mille modi di essere lasciata in pace, di essere mollata.

Ciascuno pensa di avere le sue ragioni per fare quello che ha fatto e dire quello che ha detto. Basta, facciamola finita. Lasciamoci perdere tutti, e mi rivolgo a tutti. Avete qualcosa da dirvi? Esiste il telefono per parlarsi e mandarsi a fanculo in diretta. Io lo faccio se sento che ne vale la pena. Altrimenti, se non ne vale la pena, vuol dire che non vale la pena nemmeno rattellarsi qua sopra. E allora perchè lo si fa?

A me questa cosa comincia a farmi male.


----------



## @lex (19 Settembre 2012)

quintina ha detto:


> io trvo molto più inquietante la cattiveria da parte di chi ti conosce
> 
> e ti augura stillicidi lunghi e penosi
> 
> ...


Hai tanti cazzi x la testa e trovi anch la voglia di venire a polemizzare qui? Evidentemente non. ti fregsa poi cosa. tannto. e hai tagione. la cattiveria degli amici è la cosa più. inquietante. sei addirittura. srrivata dire che eravami poco più. che oioicoonoscenti a quella merda. vergognati. e si zoccoletta da 2 soldi una che si permette di esprimersi su cose su vui non può. nemmeno permettersi. 
 hsi scritto vhe vilevi essere ignorata e poi vieni a rompere il cazzo. Nessuno ti è venuto a cercare.


----------



## @lex (19 Settembre 2012)

E si. dopo qualche gorno in cui avevo deciso di ruspettare la tua decisione di chiudere con me anche se con dolore ci ho pensato bene e mi è montata una rabbia per il modi in cui lo hsi fatto. un messaggio su fb. se questo è il tuo modo di trattare gli amici a cui dici prima di volere bene e ci piangi pure sopra e poi vai a dire in giro che sono sili cinoscenze da bar non meriti nulla. anzi meriti quello che hai detto che ti ho scritti. e cioè. che spero. che la tua sotduda storia ti pricuri solo uno stillicidio di sofferenza lungo e penoso e che spero. che lui ti faccia e ti ladci a pezzettini e in quel momento tu pendi a me e come mi hai trattato. detto questo smettila di rompere il cazzo e fatti ka tua storis e penda ai cszzi tupi. prrche prendetsela per una conoscenza da bar 4-5 volte?  Non ne vale la pena no?


----------



## Ultimo (19 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Devi perdonarmi se ti rispondo, perchè vorrei non continuare.
> 
> Leggiti le ultime pagine qua scritte, e dopo sono sicuro capirai quello che sole ti ha scritto, e che io ti ho scritto.
> 
> ...



Dico... per quello che me ne puo fregare, hanno rubinato quello sopra scritto.

In pratica chi ha rubinato, ha rubinato il desiderio mio di avere un dialogo, perchè se L7 nella lettura delle pagine mie consigliate, poteva anche leggere altro, e farmi capire che ero io ad aver letto male o eventualmente altro. Ed infine scrivo di evitare di alimentare una discussione dove sia io che L7, visto i discorsi antichi che noi non conosciamo.

Dico..ma ci rendiamo conto di quanto è stronzo/a chi mi ha rubinato :mrgreen:


----------



## Tebina (19 Settembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Senza guardare il clip, la sola immagine parla per sé :rotfl:
> 
> View attachment 5673


concordo in toto. Infatti era quella l'immagine che mi è rimasta. E ha avuto conferme che non avrei voluto.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (19 Settembre 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> E si. dopo qualche gorno in cui avevo deciso di ruspettare la tua decisione di chiudere con me anche se con dolore ci ho pensato bene e mi è montata una rabbia per il modi in cui lo hsi fatto. un messaggio su fb. se questo è il tuo modo di trattare gli amici a cui dici prima di volere bene e ci piangi pure sopra e poi vai a dire in giro che sono sili cinoscenze da bar non meriti nulla. anzi meriti quello che hai detto che ti ho scritti. e cioè. che spero. che la tua sotduda storia ti pricuri solo uno stillicidio di sofferenza lungo e penoso e che spero. che lui ti faccia e ti ladci a pezzettini e in quel momento tu pendi a me e come mi hai trattato. detto questo smettila di rompere il cazzo e fatti ka tua storis e penda ai cszzi tupi. prrche prendetsela per una conoscenza da bar 4-5 volte?  Non ne vale la pena no?


Sei penoso davvero. Un patetico ometto.
Sì, ci siamo visti 4-5 volte.
La tua fidanzata invece è stata a casa mia, ha conosciuto tutta la mia famiglia, i miei figli, i miei genitori, mia sorella, i miei zii, tutti.
Ci sentivamo tutti i santi giorni più volte al giorno.
Se stavo male chiamavo lei, e non te. E lei chiamava me.
Questa è quella che io ritengo amicizia.
Me la prendo per lei, che continua a difenderti dopo le nefandezze che ti vede compiere ogni giorno. E mette pure le faccine sorridenti.
E lo stesso discorso che fai a me sul non prendermela e non venire a polemizzare, perché non lo fai a lei? Mi pare che anche lei abbia tanti cazzi a cui pensare.
E chiamare Chiara troietta da due soldi... detto da te guarda... che non arriverai al suo livello nemmeno se ti sforzassi per anni e anni...
e fatela finita con sta limpidezza e trasparenza che avete anche voi i vostri scheletri negli armadi, eccome se ne avete
e ringrazia solo che non sono merda come te perché io certe cose non mi abbasserò mai a farle


----------



## @lex (19 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Dico... per quello che me ne puo fregare, hanno rubinato quello sopra scritto.
> 
> In pratica chi ha rubinato, ha rubinato il desiderio mio di avere un dialogo, perchè se L7 nella lettura delle pagine mie consigliate, poteva anche leggere altro, e farmi capire che ero io ad aver letto male o eventualmente altro. Ed infine scrivo di evitare di alimentare una discussione dove sia io che L7, visto i discorsi antichi che noi non conosciamo.
> 
> Dico..ma ci rendiamo conto di quanto è stronzo/a chi mi ha rubinato :mrgreen:


Sono gli amichetti scialli e trsnquilli (a chiacchiere) di quintina chesi sono mobilitati in massa e che rubinano tutti quelli che scrivono cose "positive" o neutre su me e sole. una massetta di vigliacchi a cui rode il culo e che hanno una paura fottuta ......


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (19 Settembre 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> Sono gli amichetti scialli e trsnquilli (a chiacchiere) di quintina chesi sono mobilitati in massa e che rubinano tutti quelli che scrivono cose "positive" o neutre su me e sole. una massetta di vigliacchi a cui rode il culo e che hanno una paura fottuta ......



ma fatela finita con sti rubini
ma chi cazzo vi caga
patetici


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Non lo saprai mai Divina
> 
> firmato
> 
> per nik amore segreto mettiti in coda



in coda? IN CODA?

LA CODA? attenta che mi inviti a nozze, Divina

firmato

che belli i pompini che fa la matraini


----------



## Nocciola (19 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Dico... per quello che me ne puo fregare, hanno rubinato quello sopra scritto.
> 
> In pratica chi ha rubinato, ha rubinato il desiderio mio di avere un dialogo, perchè se L7 nella lettura delle pagine mie consigliate, poteva anche leggere altro, e farmi capire che ero io ad aver letto male o eventualmente altro. Ed infine scrivo di evitare di alimentare una discussione dove sia io che L7, visto i discorsi antichi che noi non conosciamo.
> 
> Dico..ma ci rendiamo conto di quanto è stronzo/a chi mi ha rubinato :mrgreen:


Non scrivo sul forun da 3 giorni per mia scelta e torneró a scrivere quando questo forum tornerá ad essere quello che ho conosciuto.
Ho ricevuto più  smeraldi e rubini su post vecchi in questi 3 giorni che nell'ultimo mese.
Questo per dirti che c'é qualcuno che si sta divertendo a rubinare e smeraldare per creare confusione e far incolpare altri utenti. Ed é cosí lampante che non capisco come si faccia a non accorgesene......


----------



## @lex (19 Settembre 2012)

quintina ha detto:


> Sei penoso davvero. Un patetico ometto.
> Sì, ci siamo visti 4-5 volte.
> La tua fidanzata invece è stata a casa mia, ha conosciuto tutta la mia famiglia, i miei figli, i miei genitori, mia sorella, i miei zii, tutti.
> Ci sentivamo tutti i santi giorni più volte al giorno.
> ...


Ma dillo!!!! Che pensi che mu faccia paura che si dica che ho fatto uso di coca x qualche mese? Ma figurati...ma stai attenta tu perche se mi fai girare il cazzo sul serio ti posto mail e messaggi che ci siamo mandati e che francamente dimostrano il contrario. oltre a scrivere tutti il resto dei cazzi tuoi. vediam un po'quanto arriviamo in basso. e oltretutto se piangi e dici che ti dispiace di avere chiuso con me ma che sei costretta a farlo per uno a cui non tieni o sei una falsa attrice del cazzo o  sei una patetica manipolata da una merda. in ogni caso una poveretta......
cos' che mi hai scritto nel messaggio di commiato? che sono stato un amico leale e sincero e che ti sono stato vicino quando sei stata male? ecco...questo fa di te una falsa del cazzo perchè se non era vero sei riuscita a scriverlo e se è vero seui una merda perchè hai liquidato questa persona con un messaggio su fb...in ogni caso un quadro desolantedi come gestisci i tuoi rapporti...


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Settembre 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> E si. dopo qualche gorno in cui avevo deciso di ruspettare la tua decisione di chiudere con me anche se con dolore ci ho pensato bene e mi è montata una rabbia per il modi in cui lo hsi fatto. un messaggio su fb. se questo è il tuo modo di trattare gli amici a cui dici prima di volere bene e ci piangi pure sopra e poi vai a dire in giro che sono sili cinoscenze da bar non meriti nulla. anzi meriti quello che hai detto che ti ho scritti. e cioè. che spero. *che la tua sotduda storia ti pricuri solo uno stillicidio di sofferenza lungo e penoso e che spero. che lui ti faccia e ti ladci a pezzettini e in quel momento tu pendi a me e come mi hai trattato.* detto questo smettila di rompere il cazzo e fatti ka tua storis e penda ai cszzi tupi. prrche prendetsela per una conoscenza da bar 4-5 volte? Non ne vale la pena no?


Sole che leggi. Perchè leggi, vero? Ma leggi bene. Leggi quello che scrive il tuo fidanzato. Imprimitelo bene nella memoria, perchè io ti auguro davvero ogni felicità con lui. Per te, non per lui. Perchè se lo dovessi malauguratamente lasciare, tutto quello che scrive a qualcun'altro e che adesso forse ti rimbalza, si riverserà su di te. Ed anche in maniera peggiore. Tienilo sempre presente, quando lo difendi a prescindere.


----------



## Ultimo (19 Settembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non scrivo sul forun da 3 giorni per mia scelta e torneró a scrivere quando questo forum tornerá ad essere quello che ho conosciuto.
> Ho ricevuto più smeraldi e rubini su post vecchi in questi 3 giorni che nell'ultimo mese.
> Questo per dirti che c'é qualcuno che si sta divertendo a rubinare e smeraldare per creare confusione e far incolpare altri utenti. Ed é cosí lampante che non capisco come si faccia a non accorgesene......



Ma si che me ne sono accorto, anche perchè hanno rubinato altri e senza motivazioni.
Ma il desiderio di dirgli stronzo/a me lo sono levato. E può anche presentarsi e dire, sono io lo/a stronza/o, nun me ne frega na cippa, ne rispondergli ne voler sapere la motivazione, esiste questo sistema di moderazione? ok.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma si che me ne sono accorto, anche perchè hanno rubinato altri e senza motivazioni.
> Ma il desiderio di dirgli stronzo/a me lo sono levato. E può anche presentarsi e dire, sono io lo/a stronza/o, nun me ne frega na cippa, ne rispondergli ne voler sapere la motivazione, esiste questo sistema di moderazione? ok.



Buongiorno Claudio 

te lo dico io chi è

uno che non ha mai conosciuto i miei pompelmi 

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (19 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Io invece non riesco a capire perchè continuare a ribadire le offese ricevute gettando benzina sul fuoco dopo aver chiesto in mille modi di essere lasciata in pace, di essere mollata.
> 
> Ciascuno pensa di avere le sue ragioni per fare quello che ha fatto e dire quello che ha detto. *Basta, facciamola finita. Lasciamoci perdere tutti, e mi rivolgo a tutti. Avete qualcosa da dirvi? Esiste il telefono per parlarsi e mandarsi a fanculo in diretta. I*o lo faccio se sento che ne vale la pena. Altrimenti, se non ne vale la pena, vuol dire che non vale la pena nemmeno rattellarsi qua sopra. E allora perchè lo si fa?
> 
> A me questa cosa comincia a farmi male.


quoto!
in particolare il neretto!


----------



## Ultimo (19 Settembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Buongiorno Claudio
> 
> te lo dico io chi è
> 
> ...



Ngiorno Chiara!  essere pernacchiati da lei, è un buongiorno stupendo! :canna::salta::dance:




:fischio::kiss::fischio:


----------



## @lex (19 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sole che leggi. Perchè leggi, vero? Ma leggi bene. Leggi quello che scrive il tuo fidanzato. Imprimitelo bene nella memoria, perchè io ti auguro davvero ogni felicità con lui. Per te, non per lui. Perchè se lo dovessi malauguratamente lasciare, tutto quello che scrive a qualcun'altro e che adesso forse ti rimbalza, si riverserà su di te. Ed anche in maniera peggiore. Tienilo sempre presente, quando lo difendi a prescindere.


non c'è bisogno...lo so da me che quello che ho scritto è di bassa lega...male non fare e paura non avere...chi si comporta con trasparenza con me non ha mai ricevuto nulla di male. e francamente non mi conosci per dirmelo...per anni la nostra cara quintina ha pure litigato con i suoi amici per difendereilo fatto che io non fossi così sul forum per poi fare cosa? chiudere un'amicizia con un messaggio su fb. va benissimo, ma io non lascio queste cose che passino così, senza dire nulla... non mi conosci e quindi non puoi sapere come mi comporto...la mia ex moglie potrebbe testimoniare quanto io non sia vendicativo quando una persona è trasparente. la mia ex moglie mi ha detto che non voleva stare più con me e che se le fosse capitato si sarebbe fatta una storia con chi le aggradava. è stata sincera, diretta e e chiara. risultato? nessuno. me ne sono andato dopo poco tempo e mi sono separato tranquillamente... mi ha fatto altre cose altrettanto pesanti senza questo stesso comportamento e di certo non sono stato così tranquillo ma ha la sua vita tranquilla e non è al cimitero o le ho rovinato la vita...certamente qualche sassolino quando ho potuto me lo sono tolto perchè non è che sono un soprammobile immobile che puoi spostare a tuo piacimento e pensare che stia lì col sorriso...


----------



## Ultimo (19 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> quoto!
> in particolare il neretto!




Ehmm io non quoto!! aò ma sai quante telefonate dovrei fare!! :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen: sono povero... e devo raccogliere i piccioli per sposare i figli.:mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (19 Settembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non scrivo sul forun da 3 giorni per mia scelta e torneró a scrivere quando questo forum tornerá ad essere quello che ho conosciuto.
> Ho ricevuto più smeraldi e rubini su post vecchi in questi 3 giorni che nell'ultimo mese.
> Questo per dirti che c'é qualcuno che si sta divertendo a rubinare e smeraldare per creare confusione e far incolpare altri utenti. Ed é cosí lampante che non capisco come si faccia a non accorgesene......





Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Buongiorno Claudio
> 
> te lo dico io chi è
> 
> ...



:up:


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> in coda? IN CODA?
> 
> LA CODA? attenta che mi inviti a nozze, Divina
> 
> ...



va bè, in cosa relativa.
ce lo faremo entrambe.
Ce la fa sicuro

firmato

che pompini brividosi che fa Tebina


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> va bè, in cosa relativa.
> ce lo faremo entrambe DIVINA
> Ce la fa sicuro
> 
> ...


----------



## @lex (19 Settembre 2012)

ma poi diciamocelo pure....perchè mandare un messaggio su fb ad una conoscenza da bar per spiegarsi che si vuole rompere una conoscenza? io non lo farei mai con un mio conoscente...semplicemente non mi faccio sentire e ciao e sicuramente una conoscenza non sentirà di certo la mia mancanza...ah, quando si ha paura si fanno e dicono cose inimmaginabili...


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Settembre 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> ma poi diciamocelo pure....perchè mandare un messaggio su fb ad una conoscenza da bar per spiegarsi che si vuole rompere una conoscenza? io non lo farei mai con un mio conoscente...semplicemente non mi faccio sentire e ciao e sicuramente una conoscenza non sentirà di certo la mia mancanza...ah, quando si ha paura si fanno e dicono cose inimmaginabili...


Ma pensa alla paura che devi avere tu, coglione, che la tua donna ci ha provato con tutto il forum ese ne è fatta una metà..... stronzo idiota


----------



## @lex (19 Settembre 2012)

quintina ha detto:


> ma fatela finita con sti rubini
> ma chi cazzo vi caga
> patetici


uè io non do approvazioni o disapprovazioni dal 19 giugno come da file allegato e sole è al lavoro e di certo con il lavoro che fa a quest'ora non sta a pensare di certo a te, stronzetta
non sono capace ad allegarti l'immagine della pagine delle mie disapproivazioni ma rivolgiti a qualcun'altro, paranoica del cazzo


----------



## exStermy (19 Settembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> non è del tutto vero (da poco)
> 
> senti stermi cosa succede


cio' non toglie che sto posto e' na' chiavica spaziale ed i consigli che si danno in buona fede se li ficcano bellamente per il culo...

a sto punto spero solo che non diminuisca l'alto tasso de sciroccati...

come dite?...so' pochi?

ahahahahah


----------



## @lex (19 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ma pensa alla paura che devi avere tu, coglione, che la tua donna ci ha provato con tutto il forum ese ne è fatta una metà..... stronzo idiota


ahahahhahahahahahahahahah.....poveretto
sia quanto cazzo me ne frega...devi essere l'altra metà che non è riuscito a farsela e questo la dice lunga su quanto devi fare schifo anche ad una che ci ha provato con tutto il forum...su tenta con qualcun'altra..ce la puoi fare. alla fine una sfigata te la può dare vai tranquillo


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Settembre 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> ahahahhahahahahahahahahah.....poveretto
> sia quanto cazzo me ne frega...devi essere l'altra metà che non è riuscito a farsela...su tenta con qualcun'altra..ce la puoi fare. alla fine una sfigata te la può dare vai tranquillo


Ebbene sì !!! Faccio parte dell'altra metà che l'ha schifata. E per disperazione si è rivolto a te.


----------



## exStermy (19 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sole che leggi. Perchè leggi, vero? Ma leggi bene. Leggi quello che scrive il tuo fidanzato. Imprimitelo bene nella memoria, perchè io ti auguro davvero ogni felicità con lui. Per te, non per lui. Perchè se lo dovessi malauguratamente lasciare, tutto quello che scrive a qualcun'altro e che adesso forse ti rimbalza, si riverserà su di te. Ed anche in maniera peggiore. Tienilo sempre presente, quando lo difendi a prescindere.


l'ha sempre fatto l'ommemmerd...

ad un'altra che se n'e' andata per colpa sua da qua perche' lo stomaco nun glije regge ed a cui s'era installato er profugo in casa, riversava la stessa merda col condimento pure de andare a spaccarle la capoccia tanto che fu bannato per questo...

ma comunque siccome so' inesperto, pure a 40, 50 anni se dice fidanzata e non magari compagna?

a me me pare na' strunzata....comunque....

ahahahah


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> l'ha sempre fatto l'ommemmerd...
> 
> ad un'altra che se n'e' andata per colpa sua da qua perche' lo stomaco nun glije regge ed a cui s'era installato er profugo in casa, riversava la stessa merda col condimento pure de andare a spaccarle la capoccia tanto che fu bannato per questo...
> 
> ...


Ahahahahah, no, non può, compagna è troppo intimo. Troppo intimo per una di cui mezzo forum conosce nel dettaglio la mappa dei buchi utili al sollazzo.


----------



## Simy (19 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ma pensa alla paura che devi avere tu, coglione, che la tua donna ci ha provato con tutto il forum ese ne è fatta una metà..... stronzo idiota





Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ebbene sì !!! Faccio parte dell'altra metà che l'ha schifata. E per disperazione si è rivolto a te.





Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ahahahahah, no, non può, compagna è troppo intimo. Troppo intimo per una di cui mezzo forum conosce nel dettaglio la mappa dei buchi utili al sollazzo.


sei davvero senza vergogna guarda!


----------



## exStermy (19 Settembre 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> non c'è bisogno...lo so da me che quello che ho scritto è di bassa lega...male non fare e paura non avere...chi si comporta con trasparenza con me non ha mai ricevuto nulla di male. e francamente non mi conosci per dirmelo...per anni la nostra cara quintina ha pure litigato con i suoi amici per difendereilo fatto che io non fossi così sul forum per poi fare cosa? chiudere un'amicizia con un messaggio su fb. va benissimo, ma io non lascio queste cose che passino così, senza dire nulla... non mi conosci e quindi non puoi sapere come mi comporto...la mia ex moglie potrebbe testimoniare quanto io non sia vendicativo quando una persona è trasparente. la mia ex moglie mi ha detto che non voleva stare più con me e che se le fosse capitato si sarebbe fatta una storia con chi le aggradava. è stata sincera, diretta e e chiara. risultato? nessuno. me ne sono andato dopo poco tempo e mi sono separato tranquillamente... mi ha fatto altre cose altrettanto pesanti senza questo stesso comportamento e di certo non sono stato così tranquillo ma ha la sua vita tranquilla e non è al cimitero o le ho rovinato la vita...certamente qualche sassolino quando ho potuto me lo sono tolto perchè non è che sono un soprammobile immobile che puoi spostare a tuo piacimento e pensare che stia lì col sorriso...


io invece so' sicuro che tu alla tua ex-mugliera nun glie hai scassato piu' de tanto la uallera solo per gli "amichetti" con cui si "accompagnava"...

neh splendido?...

visto che stai confessando tutto quello che negavi, mo' te manca l'ultima tessera per il mosaico...

ahahahahah

pero' per amore de verita' notarile, er coglione nun si' tu che te comporti cosi' ma le deficienti che abboccano...pover'alor...

ahahahahah


----------



## oscuro (19 Settembre 2012)

*Guarda*

Non registrato ascolta:Sei un pezzo di merda raro...e non per gli insulti..perchè io sono l'ultimo che può parlare,è per il fatto di insultare qualcuno in anonimato,non è questione di ragioni e torti,non mi interessa e non mi permetto di scrivere in merito....sei proprio un codardo!!Metteteci un minimo di faccia,un minimo di dignità,ho litigato con alex 2 anni...mai colpito alle spalle ma che medra di persone siete?


----------



## Ultimo (19 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non registrato ascolta:Sei un pezzo di merda raro...e non per gli insulti..perchè io sono l'ultimo che può parlare,è per il fatto di insultare qualcuno in anonimato,non è questione di ragioni e torti,non mi interessa e non mi permetto di scrivere in merito....sei proprio un codardo!!Metteteci un minimo di faccia,un minimo di dignità,ho litigato con alex 2 anni...mai colpito alle spalle ma che medra di persone siete?




Ti do un'indizio, galleggia.


----------



## Simy (19 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non registrato ascolta:Sei un pezzo di merda raro...e non per gli insulti..perchè io sono l'ultimo che può parlare,è per il fatto di insultare qualcuno in anonimato,non è questione di ragioni e torti,non mi interessa e non mi permetto di scrivere in merito....sei proprio un codardo!!Metteteci un minimo di faccia,un minimo di dignità,ho litigato con alex 2 anni...mai colpito alle spalle ma che medra di persone siete?



:up:


----------



## exStermy (19 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non registrato ascolta:Sei un pezzo di merda raro...e non per gli insulti..perchè io sono l'ultimo che può parlare,è per il fatto di insultare qualcuno in anonimato,non è questione di ragioni e torti,non mi interessa e non mi permetto di scrivere in merito....sei proprio un codardo!!Metteteci un minimo di faccia,un minimo di dignità,ho litigato con alex 2 anni...mai colpito alle spalle ma che medra di persone siete?


se permetti su sto caso particolare stavolta dissento...

lo spargimento di merda tra utonti registrati e non, e' pressoche' simile e quindi perfettamente lecito.....

percio' ad insindacabile giudizio della redazione, che si proceda pure...

chi ha qualcosa da dire, lo dica adesso...

(ma anche dopo se se ricorda altri particolari...)

ahahahahah


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Settembre 2012)

*****



oscuro ha detto:


> Non registrato ascolta:Sei un pezzo di merda raro...e non per gli insulti..perchè io sono l'ultimo che può parlare,è per il fatto di insultare qualcuno in anonimato,non è questione di ragioni e torti,non mi interessa e non mi permetto di scrivere in merito....sei proprio un codardo!!Metteteci un minimo di faccia,un minimo di dignità,ho litigato con alex 2 anni...mai colpito alle spalle ma che medra di persone siete?


Ma vergognati tu, che dopo avergli detto di tutto adesso fai l'amico. Ma un pò di dignità, no ? O anche tu sei deboluccio psicologicamente e ti sei fatto intortare, nonostante faccia tanto il figo ?


----------



## oscuro (19 Settembre 2012)

*Stermy*

Scusami,io litigo con te....e so che litigo con te....!Se mi devi mandare affanculo..so che mi ci manda stermy ok?Adesso io e te possiamo andare d'accordo e dato che io dissento su una qualsiasi cosa,ti scrivo in anonimato che sei una merda,perchè non mi va di perdere consensi davanti all'intero forum...!!Onestamente stermy è la stessa cosa?sincero però!!!


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> se permetti su sto caso particolare stavolta dissento...
> 
> lo spargimento di merda tra utonti registrati e non, e' pressoche' simile e quindi perfettamente lecito.....
> 
> ...


Tu sei veramente un genio del male 

Però a stò botta concordo con Oscuro.

Per assurdo, e ripeto per assurdo, e confermo per assurdo, Sole potrebbe aver fatto pure mille mila gang bang con tutto il forum (e di base sarebbero cazzi suoi), ma merita di sapere chi gli stà dicendo quello che gli è stato detto.

Firmato:

Tubarao può.


----------



## Simy (19 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Tu sei veramente un genio del male
> 
> Però a stò botta concordo con Oscuro.
> 
> ...



quoto...virtualmente approvo e sottoscrivo!


----------



## oscuro (19 Settembre 2012)

*Tuburao*

A quale botta non sei d'accrdo?:rotfl:


----------



## exStermy (19 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Scusami,io litigo con te....e so che litigo con te....!Se mi devi mandare affanculo..so che mi ci manda stermy ok?Adesso io e te possiamo andare d'accordo e dato che io dissento su una qualsiasi cosa,ti scrivo in anonimato che sei una merda,perchè non mi va di perdere consensi davanti all'intero forum...!!Onestamente stermy è la stessa cosa?sincero però!!!


Oscu' nel tuo ragionamento se parte dal presupposto d'ave' a che fa' co' gente "normale"....

qua me so' convinto da un paio de giorni che invece so' tutti sciroccati e quelli se salvano se contano co' na mano sola  ed e' pure troppa....ahahahahah

oseno' nun se spiega il perche' se ritrovano sempre e ciclicamente a sguazza' nella stessa merda riciclata...

dentro e fuori dar forum...

ahahahahah


----------



## oscuro (19 Settembre 2012)

*Stermy*

E scusami se parlamo de scemi che ragionamo a fà?


----------



## exStermy (19 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Tu sei veramente un genio del male
> 
> Però a stò botta concordo con Oscuro.
> 
> ...


Tuba il concetto e' banale e me vergogno pure a ribadirlo...

non puoi perdere na' cosa che non hai...

dignita', rispetto verso te stesso etcetcetc...

de che cazzo stamo a parla'?


----------



## Simy (19 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> E scusami se parlamo de scemi che ragionamo a fà?


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
tempo perso...


----------



## exStermy (19 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> E scusami se parlamo de scemi che ragionamo a fà?


infatti fino a ieri m'incaponivo e sforzavo de fa' ragionamenti pensando che un minimo de neuro dall'artra parte ce stava....

ma mo' me so' reso conto che ce sta solo l'eco...

ahahahah


----------



## @lex (19 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> io invece so' sicuro che tu alla tua ex-mugliera nun glie hai scassato piu' de tanto la uallera solo per gli "amichetti" con cui si "accompagnava"...
> 
> neh splendido?...
> 
> ...


ahahahahahahah non ti preoccupare che gli amichetti di cui parli rispettano più me che ilo suo compagno di adesso..non che me ne frega un cazzo perchè del loro rispetto me ne sono sempre sbattuto e non mi hanno mai fatto paura manco quando mi hanno minacciato di morte e io sono andato avanti per la mia strada...detto questo hai perso un'altra occasione per tacere...sarebbe simpatico sapere cosa avrei mai negato. povero pirla...il compagno di sinistra..uno dei più conservatori e reazionari personaggi mai incontrati qui....ahahhaha


----------



## exStermy (19 Settembre 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> ahahahahahahah non ti preoccupare che gli amichetti di cui parli rispettano più me che ilo suo compagno di adesso..non che me ne frega un cazzo perchè del loro rispetto me ne sono sempre sbattuto e non mi hanno mai fatto paura manco quando mi hanno minacciato di morte e io sono andato avanti per la mia strada...detto questo hai perso un'altra occasione per tacere...sarebbe simpatico sapere cosa avrei mai negato. povero pirla...il compagno di sinistra..uno dei più conservatori e reazionari personaggi mai incontrati qui....ahahhaha


e da quando esse' de sinistra vor di' nun sape' distingue la merda dalla nutella e volerla scansa' pe' nun sporcarse?

ahahahahah

mi giunge nuova...

ahahahah


----------



## oscuro (19 Settembre 2012)

*Stermy*

Sai che c'è?Alla gente non gli interessa un cazzo di ragionare nel modo giusto,perchè il modo giusto potrebbe essere sconveniente per i propri interessi,la gente ragiona per la propria convenienza,qualsiasi sia!!!L'altro giorno al di là dell'uscita infelice o meno di tebe che cazzo significa che er' nano,lothar luna e minerva si buttano in mezzo a dirmi di finirla?Ecco minerva pure ha definito quell'uscita infelice...alla fine rompeva il cazzo anche lei e adesso ho capito perchè!A questa gentarella non interessa se hai ragione o meno,la validità dei tuoi concetti o la condivisibilità,interessa solo che scrive oscuro per cui bisogna rompergli il cazzo punto!!!


----------



## exStermy (19 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sai che c'è?Alla gente non gli interessa un cazzo di ragionare nel modo giusto,perchè il modo giusto potrebbe essere sconveniente per i propri interessi,la gente ragiona per la propria convenienza,qualsiasi sia!!!L'altro giorno al di là dell'uscita infelice o meno di tebe che cazzo significa che er' nano,lothar luna e minerva si buttano in mezzo a dirmi di finirla?Ecco minerva pure ha definito quell'uscita infelice...alla fine rompeva il cazzo anche lei e adesso ho capito perchè!A questa gentarella non interessa se hai ragione o meno,la validità dei tuoi concetti o la condivisibilità,interessa solo che scrive oscuro per cui bisogna rompergli il cazzo punto!!!


mai negato che gli attacchi alla cazzo li facciano su qualcuno, tanto e' vero che ho sempre detto che il fallito der nanetto malefico, da registrato me rubinava per affossarmi anche se scrivevo soltanto che a Milano c'era er sole, pero' quello che sto cercando de dirti e' che se si arriva in un posto come questo ad avere le convenienze pe' butta' fuori quarcuno che "disturba" i propri piani meschini, tanto a posto co' la neuro nun ce devi sta' e lo dimostra che cazzo e' sto forum, oltre che na casa d'appuntamenti...

ahahahahah


----------



## @lex (19 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> e da quando esse' de sinistra vor di' nun sape' distingue la merda dalla nutella e volerla scansa' pe' nun sporcarse?
> 
> ahahahahah
> 
> ...


ma guarda non mi scalfisce nemmeno un po' che mi dai della merda perchè tu distorci ehai sempre solo distrorto solo le cose e quindi hai valore di zero...tu definisci sfigato mantenuto uno che lavora e che ha una figlia da mantenere, che ancora paga per i debiti fatti da altri e che non può permettersi pur avendo un lavoro normale di affitarsi una casa con un affitto che a milano è minimo di 600euro o pagare un mutuo e quindi vive a casa di sua madre e di cui paga TUTTE le spese e non si fa certo mantenere da lei che ha solo una pensione di 400 euro, e questo solo perchè 6 anni fa ti ho risposto a tono perchè ti sei permesso di fare lo sborone con me e tentato di far fare una figura di merda ad una donna che manco conoscevi e che sempicemente era venuta a milano per fatti suoi e ci siamo visti senza che ci fosse stato nulla e nemmeno l'intenzione di avercela...se fosse stato un tuo fratello in una situazione del genere certo non lo avresti definito sfigato mantenuto...ma ce l'hai 50 anni? usali....non rispondere alla domanda che sapere la risposta a me non interessa...


----------



## exStermy (19 Settembre 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> ma guarda non mi scalfisce nemmeno un po' che mi dai della merda perchè tu distorci ehai sempre solo distrorto solo le cose e quindi hai valore di zero...tu definisci sfigato mantenuto uno che lavora e che ha una figlia da mantenere, che ancora paga per i debiti fatti da altri e che non può permettersi pur avendo un lavoro normale di affitarsi una casa con un affitto che a milano è minimo di 600euro o pagare un mutuo e quindi vive a casa di sua madre e di cui paga TUTTE le spese e non si fa certo mantenere da lei che ha solo una pensione di 400 euro, e questo solo perchè 6 anni fa ti ho risposto a tono perchè ti sei permesso di fare lo sborone con me e tentato di far fare una figura di merda ad una donna che manco conoscevi e che sempicemente era venuta a milano per fatti suoi e ci siamo visti senza che ci fosse stato nulla e nemmeno l'intenzione di avercela...se fosse stato un tuo fratello in una situazione del genere certo non lo avresti definito sfigato mantenuto...ma ce l'hai 50 anni? usali....non rispondere alla domanda che sapere la risposta a me non interessa...


porello, ma che storia triste...quanta sfiga tutta a lui...

ahahahahahah

ue' strunz', pure monica l'hai ospitata tu? 

e sei te percio' che l'hai buttata fori de casa tua, anzi dalla cameretta di quella "comune"...ahahahah... o lei dopo che aperto l'occhietto da addormentata?

ma vai a cagare va...levati dal cazzo...


----------



## Minerva (19 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sai che c'è?Alla gente non gli interessa un cazzo di ragionare nel modo giusto,perchè il modo giusto potrebbe essere sconveniente per i propri interessi,la gente ragiona per la propria convenienza,qualsiasi sia!!!L'altro giorno al di là dell'uscita infelice o meno di tebe che cazzo significa che er' nano,lothar luna e minerva si buttano in mezzo a dirmi di finirla?*Ecco minerva pure ha definito quell'uscita infelice...alla fine rompeva il cazzo anche lei e adesso ho capito perchè!A questa gentarella non interessa se hai ragione o meno,la validità dei tuoi concetti o la condivisibilità,interessa solo che scrive oscuro per cui bisogna rompergli il cazzo punto*!!!


m'infastidisce essere nominata anche se il pensiero di me che ti perseguito per motivi che sfuggono ad ogni logica è piuttosto risibile.
ma per curiosità , mi dici quando ho detto di aver trovato quell'uscita infelice ?


----------



## oscuro (19 Settembre 2012)

*Minerva*

Devo andare a cercare?


----------



## Minerva (19 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> mai negato che gli attacchi alla cazzo li *faccia*no su qualcuno, tanto e' vero che ho sempre detto che il fallito der nanetto malefico, da registrato me rubinava per affossarmi anche se scrivevo soltanto che a Milano c'era er sole, pero' quello che sto cercando de dirti e' che se si arriva in un posto come questo ad avere le convenienze pe' butta' fuori quarcuno che "disturba" i propri piani meschini, tanto a posto co' la neuro nun ce devi sta' e lo dimostra che cazzo e' sto forum, oltre che na casa d'appuntamenti...
> 
> ahahahahah


parli del conte, rimani al singolare.
sono piuttosto stufa di finire nel calderone .se avete da specificare specificate.
i "piani meschini" son ben lontani dal mio modo di vivere.intesi?


----------



## Minerva (19 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Devo andare a cercare?


sì, ti aspetto


----------



## oscuro (19 Settembre 2012)

*Tu*

Minerva tu dovresti imparare a stare al tuo postouoi dissentire,puoi fare quello che vuoi ma" basta" vai a dirlo a tuo marito e non a me!Poi ,chiarito questo,siamo stati in più di qualcuno a scrivere che era un paragone infelice e ti dico di più era proprio una grossa porcata a parere mio....avete pensato di scassare il cazzo solo a me in base a cosa?Minerva adesso dammi un pò di tempo e ti dico dove!


----------



## lothar57 (19 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> m'infastidisce essere nominata anche se il pensiero di me che ti perseguito per motivi che sfuggono ad ogni logica è piuttosto risibile.
> ma per curiosità , mi dici quando ho detto di aver trovato quell'uscita infelice ?


Ciao Mini...quindi sarebbe stato un complotto ordito su misura..ahahahah...mi sembra follia.Poi e'vero..lui con il Conte si e'beccato un sacco di volte..con me e direi anche con te mai..in fondo avevamo solo chiesto  di farla finita.Forse ad Oscuro non si puo'dire??mahhhh


----------



## exStermy (19 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> parli del conte, rimani al singolare.
> sono piuttosto stufa di finire nel calderone .se avete da specificare specificate.
> i "piani meschini" son ben lontani dal mio modo di vivere.intesi?


coscienza sporca?...ahahahahah

comunque la tua coda di paglia la potevi lasciare intonsa per altre occasioni...

se la sprechi cosi' e' solo colpa tua...

ahahahah


----------



## exStermy (19 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Minerva tu dovresti imparare a stare al tuo postouoi dissentire,puoi fare quello che vuoi ma" basta" vai a dirlo a tuo marito e non a me!Poi ,chiarito questo,siamo stati in più di qualcuno a scrivere che era un paragone infelice e ti dico di più era proprio una grossa porcata a parere mio....avete pensato di scassare il cazzo solo a me in base a cosa?Minerva adesso dammi un pò di tempo e ti dico dove!


hai tempo da perde' sulle cose inutili...

ahahahahah


----------



## @lex (19 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> porello, ma che storia triste...quanta sfiga tutta a lui...
> 
> ahahahahahah
> 
> ...


M. mi ospitava 2 o 3 gironi alla settimana e principalmente nei we...io ho sempre vissuto a casa mia...trovami un po' dove qualcuno ha scritto che io mi ero trasferito armi e bagagli a casa sua...è normale che se è lei a vivere da sola e io no che se ci incontravamo era a casa sua...io non vivo da solo...e a me non mi ha mai buttato fuori nessuno da nessuna parte...vai e postami dove sta scritta una cosa del genere...ma non puoi perchè se ho scritto che ho un raffreddore tu dici che è una polmonite derivante dall'aids..se scrivo che una donna mi ha ospitato a casa sua scrivi che mi sono trasferito...se per caso una donna esce con me e paga una cena a metà o la paga lei sono un mantenuto...se per caso scrivo che ho fatto un incidente scrivi che ero ubriaco alla guida e che ho fatto fuori 6 persone...non dici cose non vere o meglio le dici partendo da una cosa scritta che manipoli o alla quale aggiungi sempre qualcosa...e ripeto..solo perchè ti sto sul cazzo perchè non ho voluto fare il mattacchione con te su una donna che *fra l'altro* avrebbe potuto anche leggere e che ti anche risposto che mi ero comportato da perfetto gentleman ...queste cose le fai tu, io non le facevo manco quando avevo 16 anni...
per quanto riguarda la storia triste...io non sono triste..era solo per dirti quanto tu usi due pesi e due misure con me e ti definisci uno di sinistra e che una situazione del genere non dovrebbe procurarti di certo pietà o compassione ma questo la dice lunga di come sei..un ipocrita. niente di più e niente di meno.
e francamente di una che usa la morte del marito per farsi sbattere da me mi frega meno di zero ma tu le dai dignità perchè ti viene comodo...almeno a me hanno fatto cose abbastanza pesanti..io ho evitato di fare "amici miei" con te? ammazza quanto sei livoroso per una cazzata di 6 anni fa e che manco ti riguardava direttamente


----------



## oscuro (19 Settembre 2012)

*Lothar*

Tu sei una merda vera...tu sei il peggiore verme!Fai l'amicone scherzi e poi colpisci alle spalle stammi solo che alla larga!!


----------



## oscuro (19 Settembre 2012)

*Minerva*

Potrei aver preso un abbaglio come no...quando ho un pò di tempo cerco per davvero, resta il fatto che dare della stupida a simy,ragionerebbe con la mia testa è VERGOGNOSO SOLO PENSARLO!Stai bene con quei 4 emarginati e per quello che mi riguarda con voi ho vermante chiuso!!!


----------



## Minerva (19 Settembre 2012)

senz'altro.tu hai quotato un discorso che mi includeva , in quanto alla coscienza ...francamente non riesco a pensare come si possa sporcare con le quattro sciocchezze che dico qui.mi meraviglio di te che usi certi paroloni con tutto il disincanto che hai





exStermy ha detto:


> coscienza sporca?...ahahahahah
> 
> comunque la tua coda di paglia la potevi lasciare intonsa per altre occasioni...
> 
> ...


----------



## battiato63 (19 Settembre 2012)

*buongiorno*

a tutti/e.... fratè tutto a posto?


----------



## oscuro (19 Settembre 2012)

*Molto*

Coscienza molto sporca..troppo!


----------



## Ultimo (19 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Oscu' nel tuo ragionamento se parte dal presupposto d'ave' a che fa' co' gente "normale"....
> 
> qua me so' convinto da un paio de giorni che invece so' tutti sciroccati e quelli se salvano se contano co' na mano sola ed e' pure troppa....ahahahahah
> 
> ...



Sapevo avresti risposto così, e sono daccordo, non c'è soluzione. Peccato non tutti lo capiscano, idem per me prima.


----------



## Minerva (19 Settembre 2012)

cambi le carte in tavola?
di  simy parlo con simy, proprio perché non la considero una stupida   





oscuro ha detto:


> Potrei aver preso un abbaglio come no...quando ho un pò di tempo cerco per davvero, resta il fatto che dare della stupida a simy,ragionerebbe con la mia testa è VERGOGNOSO SOLO PENSARLO!Stai bene con quei 4 emarginati e per quello che mi riguarda con voi ho vermante chiuso!!!


----------



## Ultimo (19 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> parli del conte, rimani al singolare.
> sono piuttosto stufa di finire nel calderone .se avete da specificare specificate.
> i "piani meschini" son ben lontani dal mio modo di vivere.intesi?



Minerva, io non voglio entrare nello specifico, ti scrivo solo questo, spesso te ne esci con pohe frasi, e lo fai sempre quando c'è un battibecco in mezzo, le tue poche frasi danno adito ( magari non sarà vero) che le scrivi per partito preso, e non solo questo, ma per dire la tua e sembra quasi ti diverti. 



Specifico che, ho scritto soltanto quello che a me sembra di intuire. Quindi non sto dicendo che tu faccia questo.


----------



## Ultimo (19 Settembre 2012)

*oscuro*

Lothar ha fatto con me come con altri quello che sta facendo con te, è un suo stile, una sua maniera. E' Lothar.


----------



## Minerva (19 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Minerva, io non voglio entrare nello specifico, ti scrivo solo questo, spesso te ne esci con pohe frasi, e lo fai *sempre quando c'è un battibecco in mezzo*, le tue poche frasi danno adito ( magari non sarà vero) che le scrivi per partito preso, e non solo questo, ma per dire la tua e sembra quasi ti diverti.
> 
> 
> 
> Specifico che, ho scritto soltanto quello che a me sembra di intuire. Quindi non sto dicendo che tu faccia questo.


non me nero resa conto .solo quando?
male, vedrò di farmi di più gli affari miei.il partito preso immagino che sia quello fisologico dal quale più o meno tutti difficilmente ci distacchiamo


----------



## Ultimo (19 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> a tutti/e.... fratè tutto a posto?



WE ciao broccolatore doc


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Settembre 2012)

un mondo di post fa, SOLE ha chiesto di usare il telefono per chiarire faccende personali vecchie o nuove

mi unisco alla sua richiesta e rimango in attesa di riscontro positivo


firmato

fantastici i pompini di chiara matraini


----------



## Ultimo (19 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> non me nero resa conto .solo quando?
> male, vedrò di farmi di più gli affari miei.il partito preso immagino che sia quello fisologico dal quale più o meno tutti difficilmente ci distacchiamo



Togli il solo. Perchè scrivi  cose davvero belle.


----------



## @lex (19 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> un mondo di post fa, SOLE ha chiesto di usare il telefono per chiarire faccende personali vecchie o nuove
> 
> mi unisco alla sua richiesta e rimango in attesa di riscontro positivo
> 
> ...


ma vai a cagare tuba....avete sempre rotto il cazzo a sole (e tu sei sempre stato a guardare) su di me senza mai dire niente e adesso te ne esci che si deve chiarire? ma vaffanculo...un altro stronzo. niente di più e niente di meno...sciallo...ma vai a cagare...ridicolo


----------



## Tebe (19 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> m'infastidisce essere nominata anche se il pensiero di me che ti perseguito per motivi che sfuggono ad ogni logica è piuttosto risibile.
> ma per curiosità , mi dici quando ho detto di aver trovato quell'uscita infelice ?


anche io vorrei saperlo perchè non mi pare proprio.


----------



## Simy (19 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> cambi le carte in tavola?
> di simy parlo con simy, proprio perché non la considero una stupida


No minè non cambia le carte in tavola...si riferisce al post dove tu hai scritto che quella di Tebe era stata un'uscita infelice...non mi ricordo ora qual è

il fatto che io lo abbia appoggiato e continui a farlo è dettato da cose personali che sul forum non sono scritte. 
io continuo a credere che il paragone sia stato infelice e continuo a ripetere che, secondo me, oscuro ha risposto ad un attacco! non è stato lui ad attaccare...aveva solo scritto come altri del resto (anche tu hai scritto "battaglia de che?") che non era un paragone da fare...


----------



## Tebe (19 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> sì, ti aspetto


aspetteremo eoni


----------



## Tebe (19 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> cambi le carte in tavola?
> di  simy parlo con simy, proprio perché non la considero una stupida


si, cambia le carte in tavola come al solito.


----------



## Tebe (19 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> non me nero resa conto .solo quando?
> male, *vedrò di farmi di più gli affari miei*.il partito preso immagino che sia quello fisologico dal quale più o meno tutti difficilmente ci distacchiamo


con me no.
Ti apprezzo anche quando sei un pò stronza.


----------



## battiato63 (19 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> WE ciao broccolatore doc




  boccolatore io?...ma se sono timido.. 


:mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (19 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> No minè non cambia le carte in tavola...si riferisce al post dove tu hai scritto che quella di Tebe era stata un'uscita infelice...non mi ricordo ora qual è
> 
> il fatto che io lo abbia appoggiato e continui a farlo è dettato da cose personali che sul forum non sono scritte.
> io continuo a credere che il paragone sia stato infelice e continuo a ripetere che, secondo me, oscuro ha risposto ad un attacco! non è stato lui ad attaccare...aveva solo scritto come altri del resto (anche tu hai scritto "battaglia de che?") che non era un paragone da fare...


ha scritto che poteva anche sembrare un uscita infelice, ma leggendo bene non era così perchè avete interpretato male


----------



## Ultimo (19 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> boccolatore io?...ma se sono timido..
> 
> 
> :mrgreen:



Ed io sono Raoul Bova:up:


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Settembre 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> ma vai a cagare tuba....avete sempre rotto il cazzo a sole (e tu sei sempre stato a guardare) su di me senza mai dire niente e adesso te ne esci che si deve chiarire? ma vaffanculo...un altro stronzo. niente di più e niente di meno...sciallo...ma vai a cagare...ridicolo


Quel post non l'ho scritto io. Anche se da NON REGISTRATO, io mi firmo sempre.

E io non sono per il chiarimento. Ho più volte detto che forse è meglio l'ignoramento.

Firmato:

Il buono, Il brutto e Tubarao.


----------



## @lex (19 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Quel post non l'ho scritto io. Anche se da NON REGISTRATO, io mi firmo sempre.
> 
> E io non sono per il chiarimento. Ho più volte detto che forse è meglio l'ignoramento.
> 
> ...


beh, dalle mie parti si dice che "si nunn'è chillu can chillu pil ten"


----------



## battiato63 (19 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ed io sono Raoul Bova:up:


 ma sarai...:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (19 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ha scritto che poteva anche sembrare un uscita infelice, *ma leggendo bene non era così perchè avete interpretato mal*e



questa parte non c'era se non ricordo male!


----------



## Ultimo (19 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> ma sarai...:rotfl::rotfl:



Compà io ho sparato con doppietta!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Settembre 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> ma vai a cagare* tuba.*...avete sempre rotto il cazzo a sole (e tu sei sempre stato a guardare) su di me senza mai dire niente e adesso te ne esci che si deve chiarire? ma vaffanculo...un altro stronzo. niente di più e niente di meno...sciallo...ma vai a cagare...ridicolo





Non Registrato ha detto:


> Quel post non l'ho scritto io. *Anche se da NON REGISTRATO, io mi firmo sempre.*
> 
> E io non sono per il chiarimento. Ho più volte detto che forse è meglio l'ignoramento.
> 
> ...




per entrambi:

quel post è firmato




tsè......   uomini    :mrgreen:



ciao Divina


----------



## lothar57 (19 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Lothar ha fatto con me come con altri quello che sta facendo con te, è un suo stile, una sua maniera. E' Lothar.


buongiorno....scusa Ultimo e cosa ti avrei fatto???qualche scambio di battutacce forse,ma sempre nei limiti,,io non ho mai offeso nessuno.magari qualche volta esagero..come tutti...o no???


----------



## Tebe (19 Settembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> per entrambi:
> 
> quel post è firmato
> 
> ...



ciao a te Divina  :festa::festa:


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Settembre 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> beh, dalle mie parti si dice che "si nunn'è chillu can chillu pil ten"


A prescindere da come si dice dalle tue parti, fatto stà che quel post non l'ho scritto io, e tu mi hai tirato in mezzo.

Tono tranquillo: in tutto 60 e rotte pagine io avrò scritto tre o quattro post al massimo, ma tu in preda all'embolo hai ritenuto opportuno tirarmi in mezzo, insultandomi. Non capisci che spesso e volentieri è proprio questo il motivo che, anche quando hai ragione , ti mette nei panni di chi ha torto ? Ed è stato questo il motivo per il quale, con mia scelta autonoma, ho detto a Sole che preferivo evitare certi argomenti con lei ? Mai messo in mezzo sulla vostra storia, anzi credo che da qualche parte devo aver scritto che se c'è da fare il tifo lo faccio comunque per voi due e le mie considerazioni personali, che comunque ho, me le tengo per me.

Firmato:

C'era una volta Tubarao


----------



## Ultimo (19 Settembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> buongiorno....scusa Ultimo e cosa ti avrei fatto???qualche scambio di battutacce forse,ma sempre nei limiti,,io non ho mai offeso nessuno.magari qualche volta esagero..come tutti...o no???



Ngiorno a te Lothar.

Si come tutti o quasi.


----------



## oscuro (19 Settembre 2012)

*Tebe*

Non ho bisogno di cambiare le carte in tavola:RESTA IL FATTO CHE QUELLO CHE   ho pensato io è stato pensato da altri 5 utenti,ma alle solite teste di cazzo non è sembrato vero potermi addossare tutto!Tebe per tua norma e regola non sono diversamente corretto....!


----------



## Tebe (19 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non ho bisogno di cambiare le carte in tavola:RESTA IL FATTO CHE QUELLO CHE   ho pensato io è stato pensato da altri 5 utenti,ma alle solite teste di cazzo non è sembrato vero potermi addossare tutto!Tebe per tua norma e regola non sono diversamente corretto....!


5 utenti.

a bè, allora...


sono certa che non sei diversamente corretto, sei solo bovino su certe cose.

Bravo per carità.
Ma bovino da quanto _non vedi._


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Settembre 2012)

tebe, porti a spazzo il cane oggi?

marco


----------



## battiato63 (19 Settembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> per entrambi:
> 
> quel post è firmato
> 
> ...


ù

 buongiorno signora Chiara.....

 neretto:  bè maschi semmai..gli uomini sò tutt'altra cosa:up:


----------



## Tebe (19 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> tebe, porti a spazzo il cane oggi?
> 
> marco


si



:festa:


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> si
> 
> 
> 
> :festa:





marco


----------



## oscuro (19 Settembre 2012)

*Tebe*

Tebe ci vedo benissimo,ed è proprio questo il problema delle personcine molto ine come te...!Cmq mi ha tediato abbastanza....il bovino riservatelo per lothar,per fisicità ed età credo gli si addica di più!!


----------



## Simy (19 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> 5 utenti.
> 
> a bè, allora...
> 
> ...



no Tebe! a volte le reazioni sono dettate da vissuti personali  e non tutti reagiamo allo stesso modo alle circostanze!
tu hai vissuto deteraminate esperienze in un modo...io e lui in un altro!


----------



## oscuro (19 Settembre 2012)

*Simy*

Non credo sia il caso di interagire ancora con tebe almeno per me!!La lascio serenamente ad altro!!:up:


----------



## exStermy (19 Settembre 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> M. mi ospitava 2 o 3 gironi alla settimana e principalmente nei we...io ho sempre vissuto a casa mia...trovami un po' dove qualcuno ha scritto che io mi ero trasferito armi e bagagli a casa sua...è normale che se è lei a vivere da sola e io no che se ci incontravamo era a casa sua...io non vivo da solo...e a me non mi ha mai buttato fuori nessuno da nessuna parte...vai e postami dove sta scritta una cosa del genere...ma non puoi perchè se ho scritto che ho un raffreddore tu dici che è una polmonite derivante dall'aids..se scrivo che una donna mi ha ospitato a casa sua scrivi che mi sono trasferito...se per caso una donna esce con me e paga una cena a metà o la paga lei sono un mantenuto...se per caso scrivo che ho fatto un incidente scrivi che ero ubriaco alla guida e che ho fatto fuori 6 persone...non dici cose non vere o meglio le dici partendo da una cosa scritta che manipoli o alla quale aggiungi sempre qualcosa...e ripeto..solo perchè ti sto sul cazzo perchè non ho voluto fare il mattacchione con te su una donna che *fra l'altro* avrebbe potuto anche leggere e che ti anche risposto che mi ero comportato da perfetto gentleman ...queste cose le fai tu, io non le facevo manco quando avevo 16 anni...
> per quanto riguarda la storia triste...io non sono triste..era solo per dirti quanto tu usi due pesi e due misure con me e ti definisci uno di sinistra e che una situazione del genere non dovrebbe procurarti di certo pietà o compassione ma questo la dice lunga di come sei..un ipocrita. niente di più e niente di meno.
> e francamente di una che usa la morte del marito per farsi sbattere da me mi frega meno di zero ma tu le dai dignità perchè ti viene comodo...almeno a me hanno fatto cose abbastanza pesanti..io ho evitato di fare "amici miei" con te? ammazza quanto sei livoroso per una cazzata di 6 anni fa e che manco ti riguardava direttamente


bravo, altri 10000 punti...

persi pero'...

ahahahahah

nun ho capito solo a chi te riferisci sul non aver voluto fare er mattacchione..

all'avvocato partenopeo?

aeeeeiiii...

ahahahahah


----------



## oscuro (19 Settembre 2012)

*Ultimo*

Lothar?Lothar fa quello che gli dice il conte....ed i risultati sono sotto gli occhi di tutti!!


----------



## Tebe (19 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tebe ci vedo benissimo,ed è proprio questo il problema delle personcine molto ine come te...!Cmq mi ha tediato abbastanza....il bovino riservatelo per lothar,per fisicità ed età credo gli si addica di più!!


non ho detto che sei cieco. Ho detto che non capisci quello che leggi.
A volte. Non sempre ovvio.


----------



## @lex (19 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> A prescindere da come si dice dalle tue parti, fatto stà che quel post non l'ho scritto io, e tu mi hai tirato in mezzo.
> 
> Tono tranquillo: in tutto 60 e rotte pagine io avrò scritto tre o quattro post al massimo, ma tu in preda all'embolo hai ritenuto opportuno tirarmi in mezzo, insultandomi. Non capisci che spesso e volentieri è proprio questo il motivo che, anche quando hai ragione , ti mette nei panni di chi ha torto ? Ed è stato questo il motivo per il quale, con mia scelta autonoma, ho detto a Sole che preferivo evitare certi argomenti con lei ? Mai messo in mezzo sulla vostra storia, anzi credo che da qualche parte devo aver scritto che se c'è da fare il tifo lo faccio comunque per voi due e le mie considerazioni personali, che comunque ho, me le tengo per me.
> 
> ...


gli amici si spalleggiano, non gli si dice che hanno rotto il cazzo. quando per una cazzata tutti i tuoi amichetti (me compreso) e giustamente si sono sentiti in dovere di esprimere la loro in chiaro...mentre fuori da qui non avete fatto (e tu a guardare) che esprimere dubbi, considerazioni invece di tifare per lei sapendo che una separazione (che non ho chiesto io) è una cosa pesante e conoscendo BENNISSIMO la sua situazione....vergognosi...tutti..ma per cortesia..


----------



## Tebe (19 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non credo sia il caso di *interagire* ancora con tebe almeno per me!!La lascio serenamente ad altro!!:up:


----------



## @lex (19 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> bravo, altri 10000 punti...
> 
> persi pero'...
> 
> ...


no a te....


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


>


ha imparato una nuova parola e sa anche cosa vuol dire


marco


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Settembre 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> *gli amici si spalleggiano, non gli si dice che hanno rotto il cazzo.* quando per una cazzata tutti i tuoi amichetti (me compreso) e giustamente si sono sentiti in dovere di esprimere la loro in chiaro...*mentre fuori da qui non avete fatto (e tu a guardare) che esprimere dubbi, considerazioni invece di tifare per lei* sapendo che una separazione 8che non ho chiesto io) è una cosa pesante e conoscendo BENNISSIMO la sua situazione....vergognosi...tutti..ma per cortesia..


No. Con gli amici bisogna essere sinceri. E se uno ritiene che un amico stia facendo una cazzata, anzi una gran cazzata, non solo fa bene a farglielo presente (sempre se sia rischiesto il suo parere, beninteso) ma anche a non appoggiarlo, in caso. E ci mancherebbe.


----------



## oscuro (19 Settembre 2012)

*tebe*

Tebe tu non capisci quello che fai....e mi sembra ancora più grave!!Ti ripeto il concetto:Tu e quei 4 emarginati mi avete tediato abbastanza...il  chiuderei qui!!


----------



## oscuro (19 Settembre 2012)

*Marco*

In quanto a te mi piacerebbe tanto incontrarti in mezzo ad una strada isolata....ma se hai già paura qui dentro figurati fuori!Ciao leccaculo....!!:rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (19 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tebe tu non capisci quello che fai....e mi sembra ancora più grave!!Ti ripeto il concetto:Tu e quei 4 emarginati mi avete tediato abbastanza...il  chiuderei qui!!


ma io l'ho già chiusa. Ma intervengo ogni volta che bovinamente o berlusconianamente tu porti avanti una reiterata menzogna.



Devo tradurti reiterata, menzogna o altro?
Chiedi pure Oscuro, è sempre un piacere insegnare la buona educazione e l'italiano


----------



## Minerva (19 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> No minè non cambia le carte in tavola...si riferisce al post dove tu hai scritto che quella di Tebe era stata un'uscita infelice...non mi ricordo ora qual è
> 
> il fatto che io lo abbia appoggiato e continui a farlo è dettato da cose personali che sul forum non sono scritte.
> io continuo a credere che il paragone sia stato infelice e continuo a ripetere che, secondo me, oscuro ha risposto ad un attacco! non è stato lui ad attaccare...aveva solo scritto come altri del resto (anche tu hai scritto "battaglia de che?") che non era un paragone da fare...


parlavo con oscuro


----------



## oscuro (19 Settembre 2012)

*Tebe*

Non credo tu mi possa insegnare nulla,faresti meglio a preoccuparti della tua poca morale,o hai troppo invidia della mia?


----------



## @lex (19 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No. Con gli amici bisogna essere sinceri. E se uno ritiene che un amico stia facendo una cazzata, anzi una gran cazzata, non solo fa bene a farglielo presente (sempre se sia rischiesto il suo parere, beninteso) ma anche a non appoggiarlo, in caso. E ci mancherebbe.


ma se la cazzata è dire che una cosa non va bene perchè la persona che si è scelta non va bene senza nemmeno conoscerla mi spiace ma non è essere sinceri...è prendere le distanze come hanno fatto tutti....detto questo POI ho ben dato le motivazioni giuste per poter dire che hanno ragione ma non si giudica in un forum una persona. la si giudica fuori...e fuori io non ho mai fatto male a nessuno...ne ho ricevuto e ANCHE qui ho risposto...sono un immaturo per questo? bene lo sono...ma solo qui dentro...fuori ribadisco per l'ennesima volta io mi sono preso carichi che probabilmente manco hai nemmeno pensato nella tua vita...e non ho voglia di ribadirli a te...se ci credi bene...se non ci credi bene lo stesso perchè in definitiva chi ti conosce e fuori di qui che importanza puoi avere tu?


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Settembre 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> gli amici si spalleggiano, non gli si dice che hanno rotto il cazzo. quando per una cazzata tutti i tuoi amichetti (me compreso) e giustamente si sono sentiti in dovere di esprimere la loro in chiaro...mentre fuori da qui non avete fatto (e tu a guardare) che esprimere dubbi, considerazioni invece di tifare per lei sapendo che una separazione 8che non ho chiesto io) è una cosa pesante e conoscendo BENNISSIMO la sua situazione....vergognosi...tutti..ma per cortesia..


Non ti viene in mente che proprio starmene a guardare senza intervenire è stata una forma di rispetto verso te e Sole ? Ti ripeto che io le mie considerazione sulla cosa ce l'ho (ma quelle sono come i buchi di culo, ognuno ne ha uno), ma proprio perchè non mi sono mai state espressamente richieste nè da Sole che da te, ho ritenuto opportuno tenermele per me. Mi sembra un atteggiamento abbastanza rispettoso verso voi due, che dici ?


Firmato.

Sette Tubarai di velluto grigio.


----------



## oscuro (19 Settembre 2012)

*Minerva*

Credo ti ha risposto con merito simy!!!:rotfl:


----------



## exStermy (19 Settembre 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> no a te....


ao', te hai scritto che pensi che io sia livoroso co' te perche' non hai fatto con me er mattacchione su una, che visto che  parli di sei anni, stava su dol...

e chi sarebbe?....

estigrandissimi cazzi pure, visto che nun so' livoroso co' te ma faccio solo er notaro e de quello che combini e delle sceme che irretisci, me diverte ed interessa solo come passatempo...

si' propr' scem'...

ahahahahah


----------



## @lex (19 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Non ti viene in mente che proprio starmene a guardare senza intervenire è stata una forma di rispetto verso te e Sole ? Ti ripeto che io le mie considerazione sulla cosa ce l'ho (ma quelle sono come i buchi di culo, ognuno ne ha uno), ma proprio perchè non mi sono mai state espressamente richieste nè da Sole che da te, ho ritenuto opportuno tenermele per me. Mi sembra un atteggiamento abbastanza rispettoso verso voi due, che dici ?
> 
> 
> Firmato.
> ...


no se stai a guardare che altri (praticamente tutti) rendono pesante una situazione (a maggior ragione se dici che tifi) con una persona che conosci bene...fgorse non la tua migliore amica..ma sai...quando si condivide con qualcuno cose molto personali per mesi e anni non si può essere freddi e indifferenti...altrimenti significa che si è detto quelle cose alle persone sbagliate...ok..un errore di valutazione proprioia e di cui non si può imputare nulla a nessuno..pure il carico da 90 no però...scusami tanto...

e stavo aspettando (ma ora non più perchè quello che pensavo si è avverato e quindi chi se ne strafotte) un chiarimento che non è arrivato ma va bene uguale perchè in definitiva chi se ne fotte)...e scusa se ho usato adesso te, tizio, per dire a Caio qualcosa...


----------



## Tebe (19 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non credo tu mi possa insegnare nulla,faresti meglio a preoccuparti della tua poca morale,o hai troppo invidia della mia?


Oh oh...andiamo sul personale e non nel merito della questione. La mia poca morale. Invidia...Accidenti. Sono davvero turbata dal tuo eloquio e dalle motivazioni apportate.


----------



## oscuro (19 Settembre 2012)

*Tebe*

Se le tue esternazioni sono quelle dell'altro giorno...all'ora l'invidioso sono io!:rotfl:


----------



## exStermy (19 Settembre 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> gli amici si spalleggiano, non gli si dice che hanno rotto il cazzo. quando per una cazzata tutti i tuoi amichetti (me compreso) e giustamente si sono sentiti in dovere di esprimere la loro in chiaro...mentre fuori da qui non avete fatto (e tu a guardare) che esprimere dubbi, considerazioni invece di tifare per lei sapendo che una separazione (che non ho chiesto io) è una cosa pesante e conoscendo BENNISSIMO la sua situazione....vergognosi...tutti..ma per cortesia..


conoscendo er tuo bisogno de casa ed altro, allora stai confermando che nella decisione presa da Sole de lassa' er marito, tu hai avuto senz'artro un ruolo preminente...ahahahahah

Gesu' Gesu'... ma sti cazzi de clienti delle uanna marchi de turno, nun finiscono mai?

ahahahahah


----------



## @lex (19 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ao', te hai scritto che pensi che io sia livoroso co' te perche' non hai fatto con me er mattacchione su una, che visto che  parli di sei anni, stava su dol...
> 
> e chi sarebbe?....
> 
> ...


sese....vallo a dire a qualcun altro ahahhahahahah...c'è stato un prima e un dopo...prima scherzavi con me tranquillamente...dopo hai cominciato a manipolare, tagliare ma soprattutto cucire quello che scrivevo...e tu non ti sei mai fatto vedere e non conosci nessuno quindi niente di personale io con te e tu con me...sta di fatto che tu sono anni che prendi una cosa scritta e la rigiri come una frittata...ti ripeto, visto che non scrivi e ti senti con nessuno fuori di qui, mi posteresti dove è mai stato scritto che io mi sarei trasferito o stato buttato fuori da casa sua da mk? ma famm o piacere....che guevara da 2 soldi...ipocrita del cazzo ahaahhahah


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Settembre 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> ma se la cazzata è dire che una cosa non va bene perchè la persona che si è scelta non va bene senza nemmeno conoscerla mi spiace ma non è essere sinceri...è prendere le distanze come hanno fatto tutti....detto questo POI ho ben dato le motivazioni giuste per poter dire che hanno ragione ma non si giudica in un forum una persona. la si giudica fuori...e fuori io non ho mai fatto male a nessuno...ne ho ricevuto e ANCHE qui ho risposto...sono un immaturo per questo? bene lo sono...ma solo qui dentro...fuori ribadisco per l'ennesima volta io mi sono preso carichi che probabilmente manco hai nemmeno pensato nella tua vita...e non ho voglia di ribadirli a te...se ci credi bene...se non ci credi bene lo stesso perchè in definitiva chi ti conosce e fuori di qui che importanza puoi avere tu?



Nessuna, ovviamente. Non ho nessuna importanza nell'economia del rapporto tra te e Sole. E si, sei un immaturo. Non sai nulla dei miei carichi o che. Ed oltretutto, mi pare d'aver capito che c'è gente che ti conosce da anni e fuori da questo circuito virtuale, ed è questa gente che, come dire, ti rema contro. Gente che non è ti smerda perchè è cattiva o invidiosa, eh. Magari perchè semplicemente non sei la miglior persona di questo mondo. Non che io lo sia (anzi), ed effettivamente non conto un cazzo, però io entro certi limiti riesco a mantenere un minimo di lucidità, se non di obiettività. E quando hai tutti o quasi tutti contro, e non sono propriamente estranei, allora io fossi in te il problema se sono fatto a cazzo di cane o meno me lo porrei. Poi fai tu.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Oh oh...andiamo sul personale e non nel merito della questione. La mia poca morale. Invidia...Accidenti. Sono davvero turbata dal tuo eloquio e dalle motivazioni apportate.



Divina,

lascia perdere i Merkel, gli Oscuri, i bovini e le invidie


abbiamo una missione da compiere


----------



## @lex (19 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> conoscendo er tuo bisogno de casa ed altro, allora stai confermando che nella decisione presa da Sole de lassa' er marito, tu hai avuto senz'artro un ruolo preminente...ahahahahah
> 
> Gesu' Gesu'... ma sti cazzi de clienti delle uanna marchi de turno, nun finiscono mai?
> 
> ahahahahah


ahahahahahah stai peggiorando...sempre più idiota ahahhahaha come vedi non ti sto ad offendere perchè per me conti zero...ma ti rispondo perchè quello che scrivi non lo credano gli altri (potrei fregarmene ma io una sensibilità ce l'ho a differenza tua che fai quello rivoluzionario e sei peggio di mio nonno, chiuso e con i paraocchi) ahahahhah


----------



## oscuro (19 Settembre 2012)

*Chiara*

Credo proprio che le convenga!!Grazie chiara!:up:


----------



## @lex (19 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Nessuna, ovviamente. Non ho nessuna importanza nell'economia del rapporto tra te e Sole. E si, sei un immaturo. Non sai nulla dei miei carichi o che. Ed oltretutto, mi pare d'aver capito che c'è gente che ti conosce da anni e fuori da questo circuito virtuale, ed è questa gente che, come dire, ti rema contro. Gente che non è ti smerda perchè è cattiva o invidiosa, eh. Magari perchè semplicemente non sei la miglior persona di questo mondo. Non che io lo sia (anzi), ed effettivamente non conto un cazzo, però io entro certi limiti riesco a mantenere un minimo di lucidità, se non di obiettività. E quando hai tutti o quasi tutti contro, e non sono propriamente estranei, allora io fossi in te il problema se sono fatto a cazzo di cane o meno me lo porrei. Poi fai tu.


ti sbagli...visti 2/3 volte e mai interagirto in pvt con loro...aggrappati a qualcos'altro...


----------



## exStermy (19 Settembre 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> sese....vallo a dire a qualcun altro ahahhahahahah...c'è stato un prima e un dopo...prima scherzavi con me tranquillamente...dopo hai cominciato a manipolare, tagliare ma soprattutto cucire quello che scrivevo...e tu non ti sei mai fatto vedere e non conosci nessuno quindi niente di personale io con te e tu con me...sta di fatto che tu sono anni che prendi una cosa scritta e la rigiri come una frittata...ti ripeto, visto che non scrivi e ti senti con nessuno fuori di qui, mi posteresti dove è mai stato scritto che io mi sarei trasferito o stato buttato fuori da casa sua da mk? ma famm o piacere....che guevara da 2 soldi...ipocrita del cazzo ahaahhahah


coglionazzo, te, sei stato attenzionato da me solo per come te comportavi...

e te comporti, vista la merda che periodicamente te scaricano addosso a containers le persone che coinvolgi...

ma vatteneaffanculo in un altro posto ove nessuno te conosce armeno....

si' pure strunz'...

ahahahahah


----------



## Hellseven (19 Settembre 2012)

L7 ha detto:


> [/B]
> Senz'altro *SI* Qua la mano !:smile:


Carina questa: mi hanno rubinato il su quotato post contenente un semplice e disinteressato gesto di pace con Ultimo, in un thread con clima da guerra civile in cui volano missili termonucleari da ogni parte.

Che dire: parafrasando il titolo di un vecchio lp dei Megadeth: *Peace selling but who's buying ?*
Meno male che ci resta Dave Mustaine ....


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Settembre 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> ti sbagli...visti 2/3 volte e mai interagirto in pvt con loro...aggrappati a qualcos'altro...


Quindi Chiara Matraini, Quintina, Tubarao o che accidenti ne so, è gente che non ti conosce? Mmm?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Settembre 2012)

L7 ha detto:


> Carina questa: mi hanno rubinato il su quotato post contenente un semplice e disinteressato gesto di pace con Ultimo, in un thread con clima da guerra civile in cui volano missili termonucleari da ogni parte.
> 
> Che dire: parafrasando il titolo di un vecchio lp dei Megadeth: *Peace selling but who's buying ?*
> Meno male che ci resta *Dave Mustaine ..*..




sbav


----------



## @lex (19 Settembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Divina,
> 
> lascia perdere i Merkel, gli Oscuri, i bovini e le invidie
> 
> ...


divertente quanto un brufolo sul culo...


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Settembre 2012)

L7 ha detto:


> Carina questa: mi hanno rubinato il su quotato post contenente un semplice e disinteressato gesto di pace con Ultimo, in un thread con clima da guerra civile in cui volano missili termonucleari da ogni parte.
> 
> Che dire: parafrasando il titolo di un vecchio lp dei Megadeth: *Peace selling but who's buying ?*
> Meno male che ci resta Dave Mustaine ....


Discone della vita.


----------



## @lex (19 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> coglionazzo, te, sei stato attenzionato da me solo per come te comportavi...
> 
> e te comporti, vista la merda che periodicamente te scaricano addosso a containers le persone che coinvolgi...
> 
> ...


ellallà come ci incazziamo! spegni la coda che alla tua età le ustioni non guariscono più come una volta ahahahhahahah


----------



## Tebe (19 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Se le tue esternazioni sono quelle dell'altro giorno...all'ora l'invidioso sono io!:rotfl:


quali esternazioni? Quelli che molti hanno apprezzato perchè hanno letto e capito da subito o quelle che inventi tu, bovinamente?

*Esempio pratico di esternazioni bovine alla Oscuro, fatta da Tebe se avesse ragionato come Oscuro leggendo "Tu non capisci quello che fai, ergo pazza,cito a memoria il commento prima)
*
Insensibile. Mi hai dato della persona che non si rende conto. Mi hai dato della malata. Come ti permetti? Chi ti credi di essere? Io non ci parlo con mia madre, forse non sai cosa vuol dire crescere e vivere con una persona che non si rende conto, che è tua madre! La mia stima è scesa di botto! Ma come si fa a fare degli auguri del genere? 

fine esempio pratico.


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> no Tebe! a volte le reazioni sono dettate da vissuti personali e non tutti reagiamo allo stesso modo alle circostanze!
> tu hai vissuto deteraminate esperienze in un modo...io e lui in un altro!


Voglio dire una cosa sola: venerdì il cancro ha portato via una mia amica, un anno più di me. Tragedia immane. Ho avuto tanti lutti in famiglia per il cancro... ho assistito persone care mentre sparivano. Oggi si muore di quello, 50 anni fa di tonsillite magari. Quello che ha scritto Tebe non mi ha affatto offeso, turbato, non mi ha stonato... perchè ho capito che lo portava come esempio estremo di lotta contro il dolore, anche quando non c'è più speranza. Così ha fatto la mia amica, ha lottato nonostante fosse una battaglia persa. E, quando ha perso quella battaglia, nel ricordare la lotta che ha fatto, io ho capito che DOVEVO ASSOLUTAMENTE mettere tutta me stessa nella lotta che sto facendo io... perchè questa è ben poca cosa... e io HO delle POSSIBILITA'. Questo diceva Tebe. E chi ha letto Tebe, nei suoi interventi e nel suo blog, avrebbe dovuto capire che non POTEVA intendere altro, e men che meno avrebbe MAI paragonato un tradimento ad un cancro.
Cazzo!


----------



## Tebe (19 Settembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Divina,
> 
> lascia perdere i Merkel, gli Oscuri, i bovini e le invidie
> 
> ...



lo so. Ed è la prima cosa :festa::festa::festa::festa:
ma ho voglia di un chupa chupa, _prima._


----------



## Tebe (19 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Credo proprio che le convenga!!Grazie chiara!:up:



si grazie Chiara!

chupa chupa

:mrgreen:

Chiara, la chiamiamo Missione chupa chupa?

Ora cambio la firma

:festa::festa:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Voglio dire una cosa sola: venerdì il cancro ha portato via una mia amica, un anno più di me. Tragedia immane. Ho avuto tanti lutti in famiglia per il cancro... ho assistito persone care mentre sparivano. Oggi si muore di quello, 50 anni fa di tonsillite magari. Quello che ha scritto Tebe non mi ha affatto offeso, turbato, non mi ha stonato... perchè ho capito che lo portava come esempio estremo di lotta contro il dolore, anche quando non c'è più speranza. Così ha fatto la mia amica, ha lottato nonostante fosse una battaglia persa.* E, quando ha perso quella battaglia, nel ricordare la lotta che ha fatto, io ho capito che DOVEVO ASSOLUTAMENTE mettere tutta me stessa nella lotta che sto facendo io... perchè questa è ben poca cosa... e io HO delle POSSIBILITA'. Questo diceva Tebe. *E chi ha letto Tebe, nei suoi interventi e nel suo blog, avrebbe dovuto capire che non POTEVA intendere altro, e men che meno avrebbe MAI paragonato un tradimento ad un cancro.
> Cazzo!



standing ovation


----------



## oscuro (19 Settembre 2012)

*Tebe*

Ma tutti chi?4 emarginati?:rotfl:Lothar,il conte,luna e marco....miii tutti!!Ma piantala!Tebe ciò che scrivi non mi interessa...mollami!!:up:


----------



## exStermy (19 Settembre 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> no se stai a guardare che altri (praticamente tutti) rendono pesante una situazione (a maggior ragione se dici che tifi) con una persona che conosci bene...fgorse non la tua migliore amica..ma sai...quando si condivide con qualcuno cose molto personali per mesi e anni non si può essere freddi e indifferenti...altrimenti significa che si è detto quelle cose alle persone sbagliate...ok..un errore di valutazione proprioia e di cui non si può imputare nulla a nessuno..pure il carico da 90 no però...scusami tanto...
> 
> e stavo aspettando (ma ora non più perchè quello che pensavo si è avverato e quindi chi se ne strafotte) un chiarimento che non è arrivato ma va bene uguale perchè in definitiva chi se ne fotte)...e scusa se ho usato adesso te, tizio, per dire a Caio qualcosa...


cioe' stai a di' pe' caso che Sole t'ha gia' scaricato?

ma vieeeeeeeeeeniiii....

ahahahahahahah


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> si grazie Chiara!
> 
> chupa chupa
> 
> ...




sei tu il marketing, ricordi?

in effetti chupa chupa detto due volte (una me e una te.....)


.........Jesus, che voglia........


:rock:


----------



## @lex (19 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Quindi Chiara Matraini, Quintina, Tubarao o che accidenti ne so, è gente che non ti conosce? Mmm?


tubarao visto 3 volte..matraini 2...mai mandato pm, mail, sms o piccioni viaggiatori...in tutto qualche ora...e manco a parlare strettamente eh?
quintina si...ma lei si è messa con una persona che non sopporto e che non mi sopporta e non perchè mi ha rubato le caramelle all'asilo ..quindi da quel momento in poi (per carità ho dato della merda al suo uomo ma se uno è una merda è una merda, che ci posso fare io? ma questo è successo già dopo che si stava dando per dispersa) si è dileguata per paura di perderlo perchè avevano discussioni a causa mia...e questi sono gli amici
(quintina non venire a dire che ero solo una conoscenza perchè quello che ti ho scritto lo faccio sul serio quindi, non ti ho nominato io, non ti ho messo in mezzo io e sto solo rispondendo perchè ha fatto il tuo nome).
altra gente la lascio perdere perchè non hai fatto il loro nome


----------



## oscuro (19 Settembre 2012)

*Sbrciolata*

Sbriciolata,ho solo trovato eccessivo e fuori luogo il paragone punto,se ci volete leggere altro fate pure!Per me questi signori non valgono il mio tempo!


----------



## lunaiena (19 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Voglio dire una cosa sola: venerdì il cancro ha portato via una mia amica, un anno più di me. Tragedia immane. Ho avuto tanti lutti in famiglia per il cancro... ho assistito persone care mentre sparivano. Oggi si muore di quello, 50 anni fa di tonsillite magari. Quello che ha scritto Tebe non mi ha affatto offeso, turbato, non mi ha stonato... perchè ho capito che lo portava come esempio estremo di lotta contro il dolore, anche quando non c'è più speranza. Così ha fatto la mia amica, ha lottato nonostante fosse una battaglia persa. E, quando ha perso quella battaglia, nel ricordare la lotta che ha fatto, io ho capito che DOVEVO ASSOLUTAMENTE mettere tutta me stessa nella lotta che sto facendo io... perchè questa è ben poca cosa... e io HO delle POSSIBILITA'. Questo diceva Tebe. E chi ha letto Tebe, nei suoi interventi e nel suo blog, avrebbe dovuto capire che non POTEVA intendere altro, e men che meno avrebbe MAI paragonato un tradimento ad un cancro.
> Cazzo!



Più di una persona stà cercando di far capire questo ..
Io l'ho ribadito subito che era un esempio che tra l'altro era spicificato anche tra parentesi...


----------



## Nausicaa (19 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Voglio dire una cosa sola: venerdì il cancro ha portato via una mia amica, un anno più di me. Tragedia immane. Ho avuto tanti lutti in famiglia per il cancro... ho assistito persone care mentre sparivano. Oggi si muore di quello, 50 anni fa di tonsillite magari. Quello che ha scritto Tebe non mi ha affatto offeso, turbato, non mi ha stonato... perchè ho capito che lo portava come esempio estremo di lotta contro il dolore, anche quando non c'è più speranza. Così ha fatto la mia amica, ha lottato nonostante fosse una battaglia persa. E, quando ha perso quella battaglia, nel ricordare la lotta che ha fatto, io ho capito che DOVEVO ASSOLUTAMENTE mettere tutta me stessa nella lotta che sto facendo io... perchè questa è ben poca cosa... e io HO delle POSSIBILITA'. Questo diceva Tebe. E chi ha letto Tebe, nei suoi interventi e nel suo blog, avrebbe dovuto capire che non POTEVA intendere altro, e men che meno avrebbe MAI paragonato un tradimento ad un cancro.
> Cazzo!



Io ho pensato alla moglie di mio fratello, portata via giovanissima da un cancro, dopo una lunga lotta.
E ho pensato a mio fratello, che le è sempre stato accanto, facendola ridere anche quando era nell'ultimo letto di ospedale, disfatta, con la mascherina, sedata.
A mio fratello che l'ha amata all'infinito anche nel suo ultimo secondo di vita.

Lottare, e lottare per amore. Anche quando si ha perso in partenza.

Ho letto il 3D, e no, non sono riuscita ad essere turbata o disturbata da quanto ha scritto Tebe.


----------



## @lex (19 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> cioe' stai a di' pe' caso che Sole t'ha gia' scaricato?
> 
> ma vieeeeeeeeeeniiii....
> 
> ahahahahahahah


ma proprio non capisci più una sega...alzheimer precoce? potrei dire che mi dispiace, ma essendo io maligno, perfido e brutoo come la peste ti dico il contrario ahahhahhah


----------



## Tebe (19 Settembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> standing ovation


non solo.

Sbri.Io...

Non aggiungo altro se non che 5 persone non hanno capito quello che _molti, la maggiornaza _ invece si.


Grazie.


----------



## Tebe (19 Settembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> sei tu il marketing, ricordi?
> 
> in effetti chupa chupa detto due volte (una me e una te.....)
> 
> ...



Taci

:scopare::nightcrawler:


----------



## oscuro (19 Settembre 2012)

*Ma*

Nausica ognuno ha la sua sensibilità,io ho trovato indecente un'associazione simile punto!Poi gli insulti che ne sono seguiti son ben altro discorso!!


----------



## Tebe (19 Settembre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Io ho pensato alla moglie di mio fratello, portata via giovanissima da un cancro, dopo una lunga lotta.
> E ho pensato a mio fratello, che le è sempre stato accanto, facendola ridere anche quando era nell'ultimo letto di ospedale, disfatta, con la mascherina, sedata.
> A mio fratello che l'ha amata all'infinito anche nel suo ultimo secondo di vita.
> 
> ...


perchè tu, come moltissimi altri avete letto.

Nausi...lo sai.

:bleah: (affetto tebano per i non conoscenti alfabeto  T.)


----------



## Tebe (19 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Nausica ognuno ha la sua sensibilità,io ho trovato indecente un'associazione simile punto!Poi gli insulti che ne sono seguiti son ben altro discorso!!


tu mi hai insultata e attaccata.
Non ascoltando nulla di quello che io e altri ti scrivevamo.
E hai portato avanti una menzogna


----------



## oscuro (19 Settembre 2012)

*Tebe*

Ma molti chi?Se hai scritto qualcosa che poteva essere frainteso ma cosa vuoi?ancora?Non sono stato il solo e hai permesso a 4 sfigati di prendere sta cosa come pretesto....quanto ancora vuoi continuare?


----------



## oscuro (19 Settembre 2012)

*Tebe*

Insultata?Ma dove?ho solo scritto che non hai nulla da insegnarmi in materia!E ti ripeto:non ho alcun interesse a chiarire con te altro!!:up:


----------



## exStermy (19 Settembre 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> ellallà come ci incazziamo! spegni la coda che alla tua età le ustioni non guariscono più come una volta ahahahhahahah


e devo stare inkazzato pe' te?

ahahahah

ma se t'ho detto che me diverto a conta' i containers de merda che te scaricano addosso e te consigliavo solo, (come avrei fatto io ar posto tuo), d'annartene affanculo a rifarte l'imene da n'artra parte......

anche perche' le scemunite che vai inkulando, qua stanno a fini'...

ahahahahah


----------



## @lex (19 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> e devo stare inkazzato pe' te?
> 
> ahahahah
> 
> ...


sesese.....ahahahhahahahah


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Settembre 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> tubarao visto 3 volte..matraini 2...mai mandato pm, mail, sms o piccioni viaggiatori...in tutto qualche ora...e manco a parlare strettamente eh?
> quintina si...ma lei si è messa con una persona che non sopporto e che non mi sopporta e non perchè mi ha rubato le caramelle all'asilo ..quindi da quel momento in poi (per carità ho dato della merda al suo uomo ma se uno è una merda è una merda, che ci posso fare io? ma questo è successo già dopo che si stava dando per dispersa) si è dileguata per paura di perderlo perchè avevano discussioni a causa mia...e questi sono gli amici
> (quintina non venire a dire che ero solo una conoscenza perchè quello che ti ho scritto lo faccio sul serio quindi, non ti ho nominato io, non ti ho messo in mezzo io e sto solo rispondendo perchè ha fatto il tuo nome).
> altra gente la lascio perdere perchè non hai fatto il loro nome


Angelo quando arrivi a conoscere una persona dal vivo o per un motivo o per l'altro c'è già un bel trascorso sui forum/facebook/quello che è. Mai mandato pm o mail, francamente, ne dubito assai. Anche solo per una questione di logica. Ma comunque.
Mi pare che anche la storia tra te e Quintina sia un filo più comlicata di come la metti tu. Ma giusto in filo e, ripeto, a giudicare quello che vi siete scritti qua sopra, più che altro tutte le belle parole che le hai scritto tu. E che, credo, non necessitino di ulteriori commenti.


----------



## exStermy (19 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Voglio dire una cosa sola: venerdì il cancro ha portato via una mia amica, un anno più di me. Tragedia immane. Ho avuto tanti lutti in famiglia per il cancro... ho assistito persone care mentre sparivano. Oggi si muore di quello, 50 anni fa di tonsillite magari. Quello che ha scritto Tebe non mi ha affatto offeso, turbato, non mi ha stonato... perchè ho capito che lo portava come esempio estremo di lotta contro il dolore, anche quando non c'è più speranza. Così ha fatto la mia amica, ha lottato nonostante fosse una battaglia persa. E, quando ha perso quella battaglia, nel ricordare la lotta che ha fatto, io ho capito che DOVEVO ASSOLUTAMENTE mettere tutta me stessa nella lotta che sto facendo io... perchè questa è ben poca cosa... e io HO delle POSSIBILITA'. Questo diceva Tebe. E chi ha letto Tebe, nei suoi interventi e nel suo blog, avrebbe dovuto capire che non POTEVA intendere altro, e men che meno avrebbe MAI paragonato un tradimento ad un cancro.
> Cazzo!


mo' vai a rifa' sto discorsetto davanti agli operai dell'Alcoa per es. e vedi se nun te fanno un culo a tarallo...

ahahahahah


----------



## Nausicaa (19 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Nausica ognuno ha la sua sensibilità,io ho trovato indecente un'associazione simile punto!Poi gli insulti che ne sono seguiti son ben altro discorso!!



Sugli insulti... ho visto che si sono condensati attorno a 3-4 persone, e come credo di aver già scritto altre volte, quando si va avanti per più di due pagine ad insultarsi reciprocamente dicendo sempre le stesse cose, là penso che in fin dei conti ci si diverta così. E no, non so chi ha cominciato e quali sono state le offese più infamanti, perchè salto e non leggo, appunto nella felice autoconvinzione che tutto stia andando come vogliono chi litiga.

Scusate se la mia grammatica fa un pò schifo ma sono malata e meno lucida del solito.

Cmq.

Esito a dire la mia, ma ormai l'ho già fatto.

esempio.

Tu dici, mettiamo

O: "il mio amico mi ha detto questo e quest'altro, mi sono sentito violentato"
Io: "ma come puoi tirare fuori questo paragone, non sai cosa cazzo significa essere violentate etc etc"

tu mi spieghi che, invece, sì che sai cosa significa essere violentato, e che ne hai avuto esperienza sia come volontario nelle ambulanze, sia perchè (vabbè basta, mi da fastidio in effetti )

io allora posso dire "ok, ma per la mia sensibilità mi da fastidio lo stesso, epr favore non metterla più in questi termini"

Uffa.

E' che non ho voglia di litigare, davvero.

Pazienza.

Credo che il punto è che in seguito hai letto nei post di Tebe cose che non c'erano. Il suo racconto del volontariato come una ostentazione o schiaffo a te. 
Credo che il punto sia che una volta fatta la tua lettura del e dei post di Tebe, ti ci sei ancorato. Non ho esattamente avuto l'impressione che tu leggessi le interpretazioni alternative proposte da altri.

E questo, fermo restando che sì, hai tutto il diritto di avere la tua sensibilità epr cui QUALUNQUE associazione del cancro con qualunque altra cosa, in qualunque accezione, per qualunque motivo, ti dia fastidio.


----------



## Tebe (19 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Insultata?Ma dove?ho solo scritto che non hai nulla da insegnarmi in materia!E ti ripeto:non ho alcun interesse a chiarire con te altro!!:up:


esatto. Perchè io leggo.
Ma se avessi letto tu...avresti letto quello che ho scritto dopo.

E' davvero una missione difficile con te, davvero.
Sei troppo...come dire...chiuso alla lettura.
Apri la mente dai, capire cosa si legge è bello. Ti apre un mondo incantato di nuovi concetti.

Ma lo so che non hai interesse a chiarire con me, ma è ovvio visto che le cose sono chiare a tutti tranne a quei 5.
Figurati...ormai è assodato.
Tranquillo su questo punto.
Ma ti ripeto che intervengo ogni volta che porti avanti la tua menzogna, e in questo 3d l'hai fatto tu. Per primo.
Io ti sto rispondendo. Quindi, se non vuoi che io ti riconduca ogni volta sulla via della verità, non citarmi.


Oddio...forse capisci meglio i segnali di fumo?


----------



## battiato63 (19 Settembre 2012)

*ragà*

scusate se mi intrometto in una discussione che non ho seguito dall'inizio pertanto non mi esprimo,  quello che non capisco però è come si possono accostare malattie terribili come il cancro ad icone e faccine di scopate e lecca lecca...premetto non è per polemizzare ma era una osservazione... proporrei alle parti contundenti di finirla con gli insulti ed adottare la linea dellle faccine di cui prima..per i problemi di malattie ed eventuali consigli utili di persone qualificate esiste un apposito forum denominato "Forum Salute" dove ci sono medici e professori qualificati... questo è un forum di rilassamento e divertimento che tratta sì anche argomenti seri ma che nulla hanno a che vedere con le malattie e la salute.. che ne dite di sotterrare l'ascia di guerra?


----------



## exStermy (19 Settembre 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> ma proprio non capisci più una sega...alzheimer precoce? potrei dire che mi dispiace, ma essendo io maligno, perfido e brutoo come la peste ti dico il contrario ahahhahhah


tranquillo era solo n'augurio...

ahahahahah

magari Sole a vede' la terra bruciata che te fanno tutti, se sveja e se pija na' pausa de riflessione...

e te ritorni nella tua cameretta in attesa de n'artra preda...ahahahahah

ao' segui er labiale....

S E I   B R U C I A T O! 

ahahahahah


----------



## Tebe (19 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> scusate se mi intrometto in una discussione che non ho seguito dall'inizio pertanto non mi esprimo,  quello che non capisco però è come si possono accostare malattie terribili come il cancro ad icone e faccine di scopate e lecca lecca...premetto non è per polemizzare ma era una osservazione... proporrei alle parti contundenti di finirla con gli insulti ed adottare la linea dellle faccine di cui prima..per i problemi di malattie ed eventuali consigli utili di persone qualificate esiste un apposito forum denominato "Forum Salute" dove ci sono medici e professori qualificati... questo è un forum di rilassamento e divertimento che tratta sì anche argomenti seri ma che nulla hanno a che vedere con le malattie e la salute.. che ne dite di sotterrare l'ascia di guerra?


tuo fratè mi cita portando avanti una menzogna.
Io rispondo perchè lede la mia sensibilità di malata e di donna.

Quando lui la smetterà di alzare polveroni sulla MIA persona, io non avrò più motivo di controbattere a menzogne.

Mi sembra facile. Per te?


----------



## @lex (19 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Angelo quando arrivi a conoscere una persona dal vivo o per un motivo o per l'altro c'è già un bel trascorso sui forum/facebook/quello che è. Mai mandato pm o mail, francamente, ne dubito assai. Anche solo per una questione di logica. Ma comunque.
> Mi pare che anche la storia tra te e Quintina sia un filo più comlicata di come la metti tu. Ma giusto in filo e, ripeto, a giudicare quello che vi siete scritti qua sopra, più che altro tutte le belle parole che le hai scritto tu. E che, credo, non necessitino di ulteriori commenti.


ma chi sei tu per decidere che ho mentito? primo.
beh...hai ragione le beelle parole che ho scritto sono incommentabili...e chi lo nega..più incommentabile è stato il suo comportamento PRIMA. Secondo.


----------



## @lex (19 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> tranquillo era solo n'augurio...
> 
> ahahahahah
> 
> ...


sempre più stizzito vedo ahahahhahahaaah


----------



## exStermy (19 Settembre 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> ma chi sei tu per decidere che ho mentito? primo.
> beh...hai ragione le beelle parole che ho scritto sono incommentabili...e chi lo nega..più incommentabile è stato il suo comportamento PRIMA. Secondo.


ma ri-vai a cagare, pensi che gli altri so' tutti coglioni come alla tua razza...


----------



## oscuro (19 Settembre 2012)

*Nausicaa*

Nausica dò per scontata la buona fede di tebe!Ma associare traditi a malati  mi sembra eccessivo, era semplicemente il mio punto di vista..!La storia del volontariato come rafforzativo poi..lasciam stare...!Non c'è da discutere...per miciolidia,simy,ed altri è stato fuori luogo punto!Menzogne di cosa?Poi, chiarito questo aspetto...i soliti sfigati hanno preso questo pretesto per dare addosso a me....quando a dissentire su sta cosa non ero il solo...ragazzi è tutto scritto!!Poi la volete riggirare come vi pare fate pure a me non interessa....strano è che si son rivoltati proprio quei 4 coglioni con i quali ho problemi,e chissa come son spuntati a tarda sera cheater e toy!Toy in buona fede ed educatamente!!!Cosa pensereste voi?Per non parlare dei toni di minerva e ciò che è riuscita a dire a simy...lei si che è una professionista dell'offesa!!


----------



## exStermy (19 Settembre 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> sempre più stizzito vedo ahahahhahahaaah


vedo che er vizio de fa' lo sborrone quanno intrappoli le scimunite, nun to' sei levato...

ahahahahah

anche quanno postavi da casa de n'artra lo facevi e poi t'ha scaricato...sempre tardi...

ahahahahah

e mo' sto a guarda' Sole quanto ce mette...

ahahahahahahah


----------



## battiato63 (19 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> tuo fratè mi cita portando avanti una menzogna.
> Io rispondo perchè lede la mia sensibilità di malata e di donna.
> 
> Quando lui la smetterà di alzare polveroni sulla MIA persona, io non avrò più motivo di controbattere a menzogne.
> ...


per me è un problema che non sarebbe neanche esistito perchè a monte non avrei raccontati fatti così personali e intimi in un forum che nulla ha a che fare con la salute...avrei optato per il  forum  di cui sopra. al limite mi sarei confidato con un amico/a fidata e di vecchia conoscenza.. la mia ripeto non vuole essere una critica, me ne guarderei bene, ma un consiglio di una persona che ha qualche anno più di voi, ecco mettiamola così va bene?


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Settembre 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> ma chi sei tu per decidere che ho mentito? primo.
> beh...hai ragione le beelle parole che ho scritto sono incommentabili...e chi lo nega..più incommentabile è stato il suo comportamento PRIMA. Secondo.


Per decidere per me basto io, tipo. E poi io penso che non mi sarei espresso così nei confronti di una che sta pure passando i guai neanche se mi avesse ammazzato il cane o che ne so. Ma immagino faccia sempre parte dell'immaturità che dici. La tua, ovviamente.


----------



## oscuro (19 Settembre 2012)

*Battiato*

Stiamo cercando da due giorni di far capire a tebe  questo..è un'associazione infelice ma che cazzo ci vuoi fare?Lei ascolta solo quei 4 debosciati che ha intorno....partita persa!!lascia stare dai!!


----------



## oscuro (19 Settembre 2012)

*Tebe*

Ma cosa c'entra la menzogna poi?tu non ci stai proprio...:rotfl:!Ho solo un idea diversa dalla tua punto!Ma cosa ti inventi?


----------



## battiato63 (19 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Stiamo cercando da due giorni di far capire a tebe questo..è un'associazione infelice ma che cazzo ci vuoi fare?Lei ascolta solo quei 4 debosciati che ha intorno....partita persa!!lascia stare dai!!



oscuro il mio intervento era teso ad altro... sei d'accordo a sotterrare l'ascia di guerra?... Tebe è disposta a farlo...


----------



## Minerva (19 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> No minè non cambia le carte in tavola...si riferisce al post dove tu hai scritto che quella di Tebe era stata un'uscita infelice...non mi ricordo ora qual è
> 
> il fatto che io lo abbia appoggiato e continui a farlo è dettato da cose personali che sul forum non sono scritte.
> io continuo a credere che il paragone sia stato infelice e continuo a ripetere che, secondo me, oscuro ha risposto ad un attacco! non è stato lui ad attaccare...aveva solo scritto come altri del resto (anche tu hai scritto "battaglia de che?") che non era un paragone da fare...


non ricordo il post , lo vorrei leggere


----------



## oscuro (19 Settembre 2012)

*Battiato*

Io con questi signori non ho più nulla da spartire,nessuna polemica chiudo tranquillamente,e mi spiace per chi vedeva questa cosa come me  si è presa pure della stupida e parlo di simy!!


----------



## Tebe (19 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Nausica dò per scontata la buona fede di tebe!*Ma associare traditi a malati * mi sembra eccessivo, era semplicemente il mio punto di vista..!La storia del volontariato come rafforzativo poi..lasciam stare...!Non c'è da discutere...per miciolidia,simy,ed altri è stato fuori luogo punto!Menzogne di cosa?Poi, chiarito questo aspetto...i soliti sfigati hanno preso questo pretesto per dare addosso a me....quando a dissentire su sta cosa non ero il solo...ragazzi è tutto scritto!!Poi la volete riggirare come vi pare fate pure a me non interessa....strano è che si son rivoltati proprio quei 4 coglioni con i quali ho problemi,e chissa come son spuntati a tarda sera cheater e toy!Toy in buona fede ed educatamente!!!Cosa pensereste voi?Per non parlare dei toni di minerva e ciò che è riuscita a dire a simy...lei si che è una professionista dell'offesa!!


E. UNA.MENZOGNA.
Non c'è scritto da nessuna parte.
Bo.Vi.No.


----------



## oscuro (19 Settembre 2012)

*Minerva*

Lascia stare simy ragiona con la mia testa...!


----------



## Tebe (19 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma cosa c'entra la menzogna poi?tu non ci stai proprio...:rotfl:!Ho solo un idea diversa dalla tua punto!Ma cosa ti inventi?


Idea? Hai idee?


Oibò!


----------



## oscuro (19 Settembre 2012)

*Tebe*

Imbecille impara ad essere più chiara!Con questo chiudo!


----------



## exStermy (19 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io con questi signori non ho più nulla da spartire,nessuna polemica chiudo tranquillamente,e mi spiace per chi vedeva questa cosa come me  si è presa pure della stupida e parlo di simy!!


Io le considero medaglie...

piu' se rimarcano come ragionano le capocce e piu' se comprendono i cazzi perche' che succedono...


----------



## oscuro (19 Settembre 2012)

*Stermy*

Dico...tebe che ci viene a parlare di idee...tebe capisci..quella diversamente fedele...:rotfl:!!!


----------



## Minerva (19 Settembre 2012)

battaglia de che , sì.questo certo.
perché per me non è una battaglia portare avanti il discorso che faceva ...(riferito all'essere diversamente fedele )
tirare fuori questa frase non c'entra con quello che sto ancora aspettando,nell'attesa grazie della coppia di rossi.
non so chi sia ma è ben infantile e vigliacchetto/i


----------



## exStermy (19 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> E. UNA.MENZOGNA.
> Non c'è scritto da nessuna parte.
> Bo.Vi.No.


ao' il tuo messaggio e' stato chiarissimo invece...

visto che ce stanno cazzi piu' grossi, chi soffre pe' na' robetta de corna e' un pirla...

infatti Spider per es. non aspettava altro...

ahahahahahah


----------



## @lex (19 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma ri-vai a cagare, pensi che gli altri so' tutti coglioni come alla tua razza...


minchia come ti do' fastidio oggi ahahahahhahahahah


----------



## Tebe (19 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io con questi signori non ho più nulla da spartire,nessuna polemica chiudo tranquillamente,e mi spiace per chi vedeva questa cosa come me  si è presa pure della stupida e parlo di simy!!


ricordatelo bene oscuro. Stampatelo bene in testa, testimone il forum.
Io, come ho fatto fino ad ora, farò finta che tu non esista e mai ti citerò.
Ripeto.
_Tu.Non.Esisti._

Ma ogni volta che mi citerai, anche sottointendendo, portando avanti la tua menzogna che ti ripeto offende la mia sensibilità di malata e donna, io ti risponderò.
Continuando  a farti fare quelle brutte figure.
Ogni. Fottuta. Volta.


----------



## oscuro (19 Settembre 2012)

*Stermy*

Mo so cazzi tuoi.....sei un altro che non ha capito non fai volontariato tu?


----------



## Hellseven (19 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> *per me è un problema che non sarebbe neanche esistito perchè a monte non avrei raccontati fatti così personali e intimi in un forum che nulla ha a che fare con la salute...avrei optato per il  forum  di cui sopra. al limite mi sarei confidato con un amico/a fidata e di vecchia conoscenza..* la mia ripeto non vuole essere una critica, me ne guarderei bene, ma un consiglio di una persona che ha qualche anno più di voi, ecco mettiamola così va bene?


Ma mi chiedo *ragionando in generale !*: una volta che quei fatti li hai resi pubblici - perchè magari è umano sentire l'esigenza di sfogarsi impellentemente quando una brutta malattia ti riguarda tanto da vicino: ti casca il mondo addosso, non capisci più niente, temi di morire, insomma soffri da cane - è poi proprio scontato che te ne debba pentire? Voglio dire, si potrebbe anche legittimamente pensare che ci sono argomenti off limits quali la malattia o la morte, che forse, stante la delicatezza dell'argomento trattato, si potrebbe evitare di strumentalizzare.
Ma forse questa è anche una colpa del mezzo internet: sono pronto a credere che nessuno di coloro che sono stati coinvolti in questa lunga polemica, spesso degenerata, si sarebbe lasciato andare allo stesso modo nel reale. Guardando l'altro negli occhi. Perché forse internet abbassa la soglia di inibizione, remore e - posso dirlo ? - percezione e rispetto dell'interlocutore.
Tutto qui, solo un'idea.


----------



## exStermy (19 Settembre 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> minchia come ti do' fastidio oggi ahahahahhahahahah


ma perche'?

tranquillizzate che se stavo combinato solo un decimo de come stai combinato tu, m'annavo a nasconne...

ahahahah


----------



## @lex (19 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma perche'?
> 
> tranquillizzate che se stavo combinato solo un decimo de come stai combinato tu, *m'annavo a nasconne*...
> 
> ahahahah


quello che fai da sei anni (da quando ti ho letto la prima volta) a questa parte 
ahahahahahahahahahah


----------



## dammi un nome (19 Settembre 2012)

*Sbri _ Tebe.*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Voglio dire una cosa sola: venerdì il cancro ha portato via una mia amica, un anno più di me. Tragedia immane. Ho avuto tanti lutti in famiglia per il cancro... ho assistito persone care mentre sparivano. Oggi si muore di quello, 50 anni fa di tonsillite magari. Quello che ha scritto Tebe non mi ha affatto offeso, turbato, non mi ha stonato... perchè ho capito che lo portava come esempio estremo di lotta contro il dolore, anche quando non c'è più speranza. Così ha fatto la mia amica, ha lottato nonostante fosse una battaglia persa. E, quando ha perso quella battaglia, nel ricordare* la lotta che ha fatto, io ho capito che DOVEVO ASSOLUTAMENTE mettere tutta me stessa nella lotta che sto facendo io... perchè questa è ben poca cosa... e io HO delle POSSIBILITA'. Questo diceva Tebe. E chi ha letto Tebe, nei suoi interventi e nel suo blog, avrebbe dovuto capire che non POTEVA intendere altro, e men che meno avrebbe MAI paragonato un tradimento ad un cancro.
> *
> 
> 
> Cazzo!



Grazie Sbriciolata, io sono tra coloro che non leggono il blog.

Mi fa piacere che finalmente io sia riuscita ad interpretare quello che voleva dire. 

Mi spiace siano trascorse 24 ore di incomprensione quando poteva tentare di spiegarlo subito.

Io ho dovuto scusarmi per averla difesa da toni pochi civili nei suoi confronti, ma permettetemi di dire che poteva avere il riguardo di spiegare cosa davvero intedesse a chi non lo aveva capito . Ripeto, io il blog non lo leggo, io ieri mi sono stupita di una asserzione che non ero in grado di interpretare se non come è accaduto. 



L importante è che l equivoco si sia sciolto.


----------



## oscuro (19 Settembre 2012)

*Tebe*

Tebe la figura di merda è solo la tua,e se eviterò di risonderti è solo perchè per la tua persona gia da un pò non nutro molta stima e simy mi è testimone..io non ho dimenticato come hai agito all'epoca di toy!!Per cui adesso aria...fai presente a quel trolley di nome marco.. che può contattarmi serenamente in pvt così vediamo tutto sto coraggio!!!:up:


----------



## exStermy (19 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ricordatelo bene oscuro. Stampatelo bene in testa, testimone il forum.
> Io, come ho fatto fino ad ora, farò finta che tu non esista e mai ti citerò.
> Ripeto.
> _Tu.Non.Esisti._
> ...


mo' pe' le brutte figure t'assicuro che e' na' bella lotta...

ahahahah


----------



## battiato63 (19 Settembre 2012)

L7 ha detto:


> Ma mi chiedo *ragionando in generale !*: una volta che quei fatti li hai resi pubblici - perchè magari è umano sentire l'esigenza di sfogarsi impellentemente quando una brutta malattia ti riguarda tanto da vicino: ti casca il mondo addosso, non capisci più niente, temi di morire, insomma soffri da cane - è poi proprio scontato che te ne dabba pentire? Voglio dire, si potrebbe anche legittimamente pensare che ci sono argomenti off limits quali la malattia o la morte, che forse, stante la delicatezza dell'argomento trattato, si potrebbe evitare di strumentalizzare.
> Ma forse questa è anche una colpa del mezzo internet: sono pronto a credere che nessuno di coloro che sono stati coinvolti in questa lunga polemica, spesso degenerata, si sarebbe lasciato andare allo stesso modo nel reale. Guardando l'altro negli occhi. Perché forse internet abbassa la soglia di inibizione, remore e - posso dirlo ? - percezione e rispetto dell'interlocutore.
> Tutto qui, solo un'idea.



la tua idea è valida e non è da scartare


----------



## oscuro (19 Settembre 2012)

*Micio*

Io non leggo il blog..è una colpa?Ciao micia!!


----------



## exStermy (19 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mo so cazzi tuoi.....sei un altro che non ha capito non fai volontariato tu?


mah, nin zo'....so' du' giorni che lo sostengo anch'io e nun me cagheno...

ho timore per la mia autostima...

ahahahahah


----------



## Tebe (19 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> Grazie Sbriciolata, io sono tra coloro che non leggono il blog.
> 
> Mi fa piacere che finalmente io sia riuscita ad interpretare quello che voleva dire.
> 
> ...



l'ultimo post che ho scritto prima di chiudere la discussione. Quello era chiaro.
Molto chiaro. SEnza scomodare il blog eventualmente.
Ed è stato postato alle sei di sera forse, l'avrei postato prima ma sono dovuta uscire.
Ma ho tentato di spiegarmi subito, ed è tutto scritto, solo che mi avete immediatamente massacrata, seguendo l'interpretazione oscuriana che personalmente, proprio con te, mi ha fatto partire un pò di embolo.
Quindi. 24 ore di diatriba perchè non avete LETTO il mio post di chiusura.


----------



## oscuro (19 Settembre 2012)

*Stermy*

Ma guarda tu che cazzo ci tocca leggere....!!


----------



## Spider (19 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> mah, nin zo'....so' du' giorni che lo sostengo anch'io e nun me cagheno...
> 
> ho timore per la mia autostima...
> 
> ahahahahah


ti caghiamo, ti caghiamo...
t'abbiamo pure digerito, che vuoi di più.
il conto?


----------



## Tebe (19 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io non leggo il blog..è una colpa?Ciao micia!!


non leggi proprio.
L'ultimo commento mio prima di chiudere la discussione era chiaro.
Ma tu...tu...



vabbè


----------



## exStermy (19 Settembre 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> quello che fai da sei anni (da quando ti ho letto la prima volta) a questa parte
> ahahahahahahahahahah


sto nascosto perche' so' allergico alle merdacce...

comunque lo slalom nun sempre me riesce e quarcheduna la pesto...

come adesso...

ahahahah


----------



## Tebe (19 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> *Tebe la figura di merda è solo la tua,*e se eviterò di risonderti è solo perchè per la tua persona gia da un pò non nutro molta stima e simy mi è testimone..io non ho dimenticato come hai agito all'epoca di toy!!Per cui adesso aria...fai presente a quel trolley di nome marco.. che può contattarmi serenamente in pvt così vediamo tutto sto coraggio!!!:up:



beatissima innocenza bovina.

Un vitellino al macello proprio.


Jesus


----------



## oscuro (19 Settembre 2012)

*Tebe*

Si, si hai ragione brava...pero vai.... ciao ciao flap flap !!!


----------



## lunaiena (19 Settembre 2012)

[video=youtube;FZUbMMjSy_U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FZUbMMjSy_U&feature=youtube_gdat  a_player[/video]


----------



## oscuro (19 Settembre 2012)

*Tebe*

Se vuoi alzare il livello dello scontro fai pure...poi arriveranno i 4 stupidotti che ti porti dietro a darti manforte...ma non è che stai facendo na bella figura sai!Evito di rispondere ai tuoi insulti,perchè infondo mi stai dando ragione...se vuoi continuare fai pure!!:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## exStermy (19 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ti caghiamo, ti caghiamo...
> t'abbiamo pure digerito, che vuoi di più.
> il conto?


tu stai troppo ar cesso a caga'....

dovresti sta' de piu' in aula a pija' appunti visto che poi te piji sempre brutti voti...

ahahahah


----------



## Tebe (19 Settembre 2012)

con toy sei stato disgustoso oltre ogni limite.
Simy,ha preso le tue difese quando anche quella volta eri indifendibile.

Come dice saggiamente e in maniera leggente e pensante sul forum joey, non puoi difendere qualcuno a prescindere, specialmente quando questo qualcuno non ha ragione.

Simy è stata insultata perchè il tuo comportamento ad un certo punto DISGUSTOSO, ha creato tutto e toy si è difesa da insulti che arrivavano a madri, sorelle e tutta la costellazione parentale.

Toy non è e non è stata una santa, ha avuto i suoi problemi diciamo, ma il livello a cui l'hai trascinata TU è anche questo sotto gli occhi di tutti.


----------



## exStermy (19 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma guarda tu che cazzo ci tocca leggere....!!


eccamma'fa', sperano in un'epidemia de meningite...

me lo chiedo sempre se so' contagiosi...

ahahahah


----------



## Spider (19 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> tu stai troppo ar cesso a caga'....
> 
> dovresti sta' de piu' in aula a pija' appunti visto che poi te piji sempre brutti voti...
> 
> ahahahah


per cagare uno stronzo come te ci vuole un giorno intero.

d'altronde, 56 anni fatti de merda... fanno venire l'indigestione a chiunque.


----------



## @lex (19 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> sto nascosto perche' so' allergico alle merdacce...
> 
> comunque lo slalom nun sempre me riesce e quarcheduna la pesto...
> 
> ...


sei inciampato da solo vedo ahahahahahah


----------



## lunaiena (19 Settembre 2012)

iange:


----------



## massinfedele (19 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> beatissima innocenza bovina.
> 
> Un vitellino al macello proprio.
> 
> ...


che e' successo? si litiga? posso aiutare? io ho un master in litigi


----------



## Tebe (19 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Se vuoi alzare il livello dello scontro fai pure...poi arriveranno i 4 stupidotti che ti porti dietro a darti manforte...ma non è che stai facendo na bella figura sai!Evito di rispondere *ai tuoi insulti,*perchè infondo mi stai dando ragione...se vuoi continuare fai pure!!:rotfl::rotfl:


gli unici insulti sono i tuoi. Alla mia persona.

Rileggiti.
A già...abbiamo sempre il solito problema.


----------



## oscuro (19 Settembre 2012)

*Tebe*

Ti stai rendendo ridicola e patetica ancor di più...per una questione di rispetto ma non per la tua persona per altro...non ti seguo su questa strada!Preferisco fare il signore,puoi serenamente continuare con i tuoi insulti!!:up:


----------



## massinfedele (19 Settembre 2012)

*non ci posso credere*

mi hanno disapprovato il mio primo messaggio fuori dal mio forum: ma perche'?


----------



## Tebe (19 Settembre 2012)

*TROMB*

Mi scuso per avere portato una diatriba sul tuo 3d, ora la smetto.
Ma non ho iniziato io e quando mi si insulta su cose per me sensibili, ci tengo a riportare l'ordine.

Mi scuso di nuovo e non ci saranno più messaggi con il non leggente che ha tirato fuori tutto oggi.
Gli rode, perdonalo.

Fine ot


----------



## massinfedele (19 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ti stai rendendo ridicola e patetica ancor di più...per una questione di rispetto ma non per la tua persona per altro...non ti seguo su questa strada!Preferisco fare il signore,puoi serenamente continuare con i tuoi insulti!!:up:


dai non fare cosi'


----------



## oscuro (19 Settembre 2012)

*Stermy*

Mi sa che hai troppa ragione!!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## exStermy (19 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> per cagare uno stronzo come te ci vuole un giorno intero.
> 
> d'altronde, 56 anni fatti de merda... fanno venire l'indigestione a chiunque.


ognuno e' fatto com'e' fatto...

pero' sinceramente pure gli anni tuoi nun so' stato un capolavoro...fattelo di'...

ah gia', tu sei mejo da cornuto che co' la capoccia sgombra...

procedi pure cosi' che gli stronzi te compatischeno...


----------



## dammi un nome (19 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> l'ultimo post che ho scritto prima di chiudere la discussione. Quello era chiaro.
> Molto chiaro. SEnza scomodare il blog eventualmente.
> Ed è stato postato alle sei di sera forse, l'avrei postato prima ma sono dovuta uscire.
> Ma ho tentato di spiegarmi subito, ed è tutto scritto, solo che mi avete immediatamente massacrata, seguendo l'interpretazione oscuriana che personalmente, proprio con te, mi ha fatto partire un pò di embolo.
> Quindi. 24 ore di diatriba perchè non avete LETTO il mio post di chiusura.



Tebe, l ho letto ma non avevo capito nulla. limite mio.

Qui, è dove Minerva ti ha risposto insieme a noi " ma battaglia de che " causa dell equivoco.

mi sono permessa di postarlo SOLO perchè mi pareva che la stessa avesse chiesto ad Oscuro dove fosse. io lo ricordavo perchè l ho riletto il passo avendo nutrito non pochi dubbi per aver letto male. ma invece...

vabbè...Minerva ha compreso subito, io evidentemente no per le ragioni di cui sopra.

non vi sono ragioni di Oscuriana memoria Tebe, c'è stato un malinteso, e ti sei anche piccata perchè ti ho difeso.se poi  vuoi credere a complotti o ne vuoi fare questioni di "livelli" come ho letto ieri, ne hai ovviamente facoltà
con simpatia.






> ma battaglia de che?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## massinfedele (19 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Mi scuso per avere portato una diatriba sul tuo 3d, ora la smetto.
> Ma non ho iniziato io e quando mi si insulta su cose per me sensibili, ci tengo a riportare l'ordine.
> 
> Mi scuso di nuovo e non ci saranno più messaggi con il non leggente che ha tirato fuori tutto oggi.
> ...


no sono io che ho sconfinato.  il non leggente e' oscuro?

tromb suona malepero'....


----------



## Annuccia (19 Settembre 2012)

trombeur ha detto:


> che e' successo? si litiga? posso aiutare? io ho un master in litigi



ti consiglierei vivamente di farti i cazzi tuoi......

è meglio...

mettiti il master dove credi opportuno....

per piacere


----------



## oscuro (19 Settembre 2012)

*tROMBEUR*

Ciao...qui dentro funziona così...!!:rotfl:


----------



## dammi un nome (19 Settembre 2012)

è il post 141 del tred " tebe "

scusate, non l ho specificato. poco prima c'è quello in cui Minerva invita Simy a ragionare con la sua testa.

( senza entrare nel merito lo cito, solo per vostra comodità )


----------



## oscuro (19 Settembre 2012)

*Annuccia*

Tranquilla in questo caso non replico mi sembra inopportuno!!:up:


----------



## massinfedele (19 Settembre 2012)

*oscuro*

ti esorto a chiedere scusa alla signorina tebe ed a comporarti da gentiluomo, che' anche su internet il galateo si rispetta orsu'


----------



## battiato63 (19 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ti consiglierei vivamente di farti i cazzi tuoi......
> 
> è meglio...
> 
> ...


ottimo consiglio Annù...:up:


----------



## lunaiena (19 Settembre 2012)

trombeur ha detto:


> mi hanno disapprovato il mio primo messaggio fuori dal mio forum: ma perche'?



Perchè sono un pó di giorni che volano rossi ...
forse sei entrato nel momento che stavano volando ...
visto che me ne è arrivato uno in piena testa....
Ti dó un verde ....
trovo comunque squallidissime queste cose....


----------



## exStermy (19 Settembre 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> sei inciampato da solo vedo ahahahahahah


spero pero' de non averte fatto troppo male a pestarte cadendo...

ma tanto co' quella faccia da mignottone vecchio che t'aritrovi, figurate se te poij fa' male...

ahahahahah


----------



## massinfedele (19 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ti consiglierei vivamente di farti i cazzi tuoi......
> 
> è meglio...
> 
> ...


e la peppa, tu hai un dottorato, complimenti. io pero' insisto, perche' sono tosto come un tost


----------



## battiato63 (19 Settembre 2012)

trombeur ha detto:


> ti esorto a chiedere scusa alla signorina tebe ed a comporarti da gentiluomo, che' anche su internet il galateo si rispetta orsu'


 Trombeur segui il consiglio di Annuccia....


----------



## oscuro (19 Settembre 2012)

*Micia*

Micia ho la mia idea come altri hanno la loro,tranquilla cosa chiusa!!:up:


----------



## oscuro (19 Settembre 2012)

*Fratè*

ragazzi non è accaduto nulla?meglio non proseguire...ci avrei solo rimesso...!!:rotfl:


----------



## massinfedele (19 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tranquilla in questo caso non replico mi sembra inopportuno!!:up:


ma daaai, oscuro, cosa puo' essere accaduto per dar contro ad una donzella? dai, superiamo


----------



## @lex (19 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> spero pero' de non averte fatto troppo male a pestarte cadendo...
> 
> ma tanto co' quella faccia da mignottone vecchio che t'aritrovi, figurate se te poij fa' male...
> 
> ahahahahah


dai non fare così...nessuno ti prenderà in giro perchè inciampando e calpestandoti da solo puzzi come una fogna...ti calcoleranno lo stesso...sarai per tutti quello di sempre...un cazzaro patetico ahahahahha


----------



## Hellseven (19 Settembre 2012)

trombeur ha detto:


> mi hanno disapprovato il mio primo messaggio fuori dal mio forum: ma perche'?


E' l'effetto compulsivo di schiacciare un bottone, quale che esso sia, purché mi consenta di esprimere la mia incazzatura passeggera.
E' il tutti contro tutti, dove coglio coglio, meno tanto pe menà: una rissa insomma. Capita quando e dove meno te lo aspetti, capita anche nella vita reale. Siamo esseri umani, animali col sangue caldo, possiamo perdere il controllo. amen.


----------



## massinfedele (19 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> Trombeur segui il consiglio di Annuccia....


dai battiato, aiutami in questa situazione


----------



## Tebe (19 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Mi scuso per avere portato una diatriba sul tuo 3d, ora la smetto.
> Ma non ho iniziato io e quando mi si insulta su cose per me sensibili, ci tengo a riportare l'ordine.
> 
> Mi scuso di nuovo e non ci saranno più messaggi con il non leggente che ha tirato fuori tutto oggi.
> ...



cazzo, sono rinco. Troppe cose insieme sto facendo.
Questo è il 3 d delle zombi.

C'è manager...paura....ormai abbiamo tutti il cervello in pappa......


poi sono kreti, quindi...


----------



## exStermy (19 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> Tebe, l ho letto ma non avevo capito nulla. limite mio.
> 
> Qui, è dove Minerva ti ha risposto insieme a noi " ma battaglia de che " causa dell equivoco.
> 
> ...


Mice' dopo co' me' Tebe ha ribadito piu' volte che si riferiva proprio all'edulcorare il dolore delle corna rispetto all'altro...

ma che cazzo ve siete bevuti a tavola pure er cervello?

ahahahah


----------



## dammi un nome (19 Settembre 2012)

*ster*



exStermy ha detto:


> ognuno e' fatto com'e' fatto...
> 
> pero' sinceramente pure gli anni tuoi nun so' stato un capolavoro...fattelo di'...
> 
> ...


. ps. ho fatto io una cazzata ieri tirandoti le orecchie. sono io che devo circoscrivere i miei ambiti di interesse qui dentro.( non mi riferisco a Tebe ovviamente ) tu sai a chi e non facciamo nomi. baci.
:serpe:


----------



## Annuccia (19 Settembre 2012)

semplificando...
nasce un equivoco....all'interno di un post che aveva tutt'altre intenzioni..
qualcuno per ragioni personali che nessuno discute si arrabbia...
l'equivoco viene chiarito 



e poi si ricomincia...


scusatemi tanto...
ognuno resta fermo nelle proprie idee...convinzioni,opinioni chiamatele come volete...(e credo sia pure giusto)
perchè continuare??

esagerando...

credo che un po tutti abbiamo capito quanto sia accaduto....


----------



## massinfedele (19 Settembre 2012)

L7 ha detto:


> E' l'effetto compulsivo di schiacciare un bottone, quale che esso sia, purché mi consenta di esprimere la mia incazzatura passeggera.
> E' il tutti contro tutti, dove coglio coglio, meno tanto pe menà: una rissa insomma. Capita quando e dove meno te lo aspetti, capita anche nella vita reale. Siamo esseri umani, animali col sangue caldo, possiamo perdere il controllo. amen.


ma si, in fondo capita.tuttavia, io vorrei davvero intervenire, mi sento l'uomo giusto al posto giusto


----------



## Tebe (19 Settembre 2012)

trombeur ha detto:


> no sono io che ho sconfinato.  il non leggente e' oscuro?
> 
> tromb suona malepero'....


si, il non leggente è oscuro.
te ne accorgerai presto pure tu.

Pensavo di essere nel tuo 3d, visto che rispondendo anche di là.

E' l' età. Sai. 72 anni cominciano a pesarmi


----------



## Tebe (19 Settembre 2012)

trombeur ha detto:


> ti esorto a chiedere scusa alla signorina tebe ed a comporarti da gentiluomo, che' anche su internet il galateo si rispetta orsu'


Stanne fuori. Davvero.


----------



## Annuccia (19 Settembre 2012)

trombeur ha detto:


> e la peppa, tu hai un dottorato, complimenti. io pero' insisto, *perche' sono tosto come un tost[*/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## massinfedele (19 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> semplificando...
> nasce un equivoco....all'interno di un post che aveva tutt'altre intenzioni..
> qualcuno per ragioni personali che nessuno discute si arrabbia...
> l'equivoco viene chiarito
> ...



io sono d'accordo


----------



## exStermy (19 Settembre 2012)

trombeur ha detto:


> ti esorto a chiedere scusa alla signorina tebe ed a comporarti da gentiluomo, che' anche su internet il galateo si rispetta orsu'


ma tu da quale ospedale psichiatrico posti?

lo sanno che stai ar picci'?

vai su youporn che ce guadagni...damme retta...

ahahahahah


----------



## Tebe (19 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> trombeur ha detto:
> 
> 
> > e la peppa, tu hai un dottorato, complimenti. io pero' insisto, *perche' sono tosto come un tost[*/QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## JON (19 Settembre 2012)

L7 ha detto:


> E' l'effetto compulsivo di schiacciare un bottone, quale che esso sia, purché mi consenta di esprimere la mia incazzatura passeggera.
> E' il tutti contro tutti, dove coglio coglio, meno tanto pe menà: una rissa insomma. Capita quando e dove meno te lo aspetti, capita anche nella vita reale. Siamo esseri umani, animali col sangue caldo, possiamo perdere il controllo. amen.


Non è solo questo. Si danno approvazioni e disapprovazioni in maniera sparsa e leggera per riacquistare la possibilità di rifarlo (pro o contro) gli utenti che si hanno a "cuore".


----------



## massinfedele (19 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma tu da quale ospedale psichiatrico posti?
> 
> lo sanno che stai ar picci'?
> 
> ...




ciaooo stermy, il piacere e' anche mio, grazie


----------



## massinfedele (19 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Stanne fuori. Davvero.


se e' un ordine obbedisco, ma ci sono gia' dentro, e poi mi piace

72 te ne davo meno, ohibo'


----------



## Annuccia (19 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Annuccia ha detto:
> 
> 
> > non ti fa sorridere?
> ...


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Settembre 2012)

Sono particolarmente incuriosito dai pompini della Matraini. 

Lo sapevo io che non dovevo cancellarmi, ora come faccio a broccolarla


Firmato:

Sette spose per sette Tubarai.


----------



## exStermy (19 Settembre 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> dai non fare così...nessuno ti prenderà in giro perchè inciampando e calpestandoti da solo puzzi come una fogna...ti calcoleranno lo stesso...sarai per tutti quello di sempre...un cazzaro patetico ahahahahha


de patetico ed anche un tantinello vomitevole ce stai solo te qua...

pero' me sa che rimarrai un profugo ancora per un bel pezzo...

ahahahah


----------



## Hellseven (19 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> trombeur ha detto:
> 
> 
> > e la peppa, tu hai un dottorato, complimenti. io pero' insisto, *perche' sono tosto come un tost[*/QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Minerva (19 Settembre 2012)

ma come mi piacerebbe vedere chi usa questo sistema pigiando nell'ombra come un bambino vigliacchetto e stizzito.
ma quanto sietre ridicoli:mrgreen:
ma tanto .come dicevo tempo fa c'è gente che è talmente abituato che se a casa e sul lavoro lo contrariano ha l'istinto di pigiare qualcosa:mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (19 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> Tebe, l ho letto ma non avevo capito nulla. limite mio.
> 
> Qui, è dove Minerva ti ha risposto insieme a noi " ma battaglia de che " causa dell equivoco.
> 
> ...



questo post è stato ampiamente spiegato, a voi pochi che non avevate capito.
E ripeto pochi.
Troppo occupati ad azzannare.

Io me la sono presa con te perchè in un post hai scritto che mi avevi anche difesa per l'insulto datomi prima, che io non avevo registrato e continuo a non farlo, continuando dicendo (vado a memoria)
Prima l'ho anche difesa, ma adesso sono imbarazzata pure io ( e ripeto, qualcosa del genere)

La mia compagnia, la mia amicizia e la mia persona è sempre motivo di piacere, mai di imbarazzo, per cui.
E' per quello che ti ho scritto di non difendermi, in effetti avrei dovuto aggiungere
Così poi non devi sentirti in imbarazzo per me.

Ho un età e un esperienza tale per non fare imbarazzare nessuno, se non volendo.

Detto questo se davvero hai capito cosa ho inteso con quel post, per me con te, è chiusa qui.
Tutto come prima.


----------



## dammi un nome (19 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Mice' dopo co' me' Tebe ha ribadito piu' volte che si riferiva proprio all'edulcorare il dolore delle corna rispetto all'altro...
> 
> ma che cazzo ve siete bevuti a tavola pure er cervello?
> 
> ahahahah


E io non l ho letto.


----------



## Hellseven (19 Settembre 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Non è solo questo. Si danno approvazioni e disapprovazioni in maniera sparsa e leggera per riacquistare la possibilità di rifarlo (pro o contro) gli utenti che si hanno a "cuore".


Siamo a questi livelli di strategia raffinata alla Risiko amico mio? Vivo fuori dal mondo (e dal forum), davvero ....


----------



## Tebe (19 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> E io non l ho letto.


nemmeno io.
o come al solito, essendo analfabeta, non so scrivere.


----------



## Spider (19 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> *ognuno e' fatto com'e' fatto...
> *
> pero' sinceramente pure gli anni tuoi nun so' stato un capolavoro...fattelo di'...
> 
> ...


difficile essere fatto come te.
tu sei unico.. il problema e che puzzi e sei di colore marrone.
ma a tutto si può rimediare...basta tirare lo sciaquone.

stonzo, leggi quello che scrivi... ma è possibile che non ti vergogni?


----------



## @lex (19 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> de patetico ed anche un tantinello vomitevole ce stai solo te qua...
> 
> pero' me sa che rimarrai un profugo ancora per un bel pezzo...
> 
> ahahahah


azzazrola come stai messo incazzato....
dai stai sciallo....
sciallo...ahahahahahhaha


----------



## Tebe (19 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> semplificando...
> nasce un equivoco....all'interno di un post che aveva tutt'altre intenzioni..
> qualcuno per ragioni personali che nessuno discute si arrabbia...
> l'equivoco viene chiarito
> ...


scusami Annuccia, credo sia evidente a tutti che io non sono un attacca brighe, o una maleducata o altro.
Il diversamente leggente, oggi ha di nuovo portato fuori questa storia, quando IO non lo nomino e non lo cito.

porta avanti in maniera arbitraria una cosa per me chiusa, insultandomi e lo ripeto ancora una volta, come donna e come malata.

Personalmente rifuggo gli scontri come la peste, ma un paletto a questo diversamente leggente, quando reitera menzogne, lo devo mettere.

Per il motivo in neretto di cui sopra.
E infatti, nonostante i suoi insulti, io ribatto solo su quello.


----------



## dammi un nome (19 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> questo post è stato ampiamente spiegato, a voi pochi che non avevate capito.
> E ripeto pochi.
> Troppo occupati ad azzannare.
> 
> ...




Il termine imbarazzo era riferito non alla persona ma all assunto che cercavi di dimostrare.

Cosa c entra la tua età, la tua esperienza.

Imbarazzo perchè secondo me,e altri, che IN PRIMA BATTUTA NON AVEVANO CAPITO, provavamo imbarazzo a osservare un ragionamento che non stava in piedi.


Mi sono spiegata?


----------



## JON (19 Settembre 2012)

L7 ha detto:


> Siamo a questi livelli di strategia raffinata alla Risiko amico mio? Vivo fuori dal mondo (e dal forum), davvero ....


L7 sei una persona equilibrata. Ma ti assicuro che il sistema delle approvazioni è molto potente per molti.

In questo caso però è un potere che non logora chi non vuole averlo


----------



## massinfedele (19 Settembre 2012)

*per portarmi avanti col lavoro*

ho letto un po di posts e per mettermi a pari rivolgo,in ordine sparso (non sono ancora in grado di identificare chi combattere):
- 4 "stronzo"
- 8 "ma vai a cagare, frocio"
- 3 "non capisci un cazzo"
ed un "te sei veramente una merda"

grazie a tutti per la comprensione

Tebe e spider sono esclusi perche'loro mi accettano e vogliono bene


----------



## exStermy (19 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> nemmeno io.
> o come al solito, essendo analfabeta, non so scrivere.


senti cocca, mi hai pure risposto quando l'acqua ti scarseggiava e la papera nun te galleggiava piu'.....

"PER ME!"...

cioe' cercando de fa' na' retromarcia sul fatto che er messaggio, che prima era rivolto a tutti, per aiutarli,...concetto tuo, poi circoscritto ar tuo caso vista la cappellata assurda che avevi postato......

se voj continua' fai pure, pero' t'avviso che pe' scemi come te nun ce fai passa' tutti..


----------



## lothar57 (19 Settembre 2012)

trombeur ha detto:


> ho letto un po di posts e per mettermi a pari rivolgo,in ordine sparso (non sono ancora in grado di identificare chi combattere):
> - 4 "stronzo"
> - 8 "ma vai a cagare, frocio"
> - 3 "non capisci un cazzo"
> ...


sono con te anch'io..la dovresti sapere....e tui ho appena data la mitica reputazione...coraggio trombeur..dei maestri e fraticelli fregatene.Lothar dixit.


----------



## Annuccia (19 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> scusami Annuccia, credo sia evidente a tutti che io non sono un attacca brighe, o una maleducata o altro.
> Il diversamente leggente, *oggi ha di nuovo portato fuori questa storia*, quando IO non lo nomino e non lo cito.
> 
> porta avanti in maniera arbitraria una cosa per me chiusa, insultandomi e lo ripeto ancora una volta, come donna e come malata.
> ...



lo so... è questo mi è dispiaciuto leggerlo.....

perchè l'occasione alle volte è meglio toglierla....


----------



## massinfedele (19 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> senti cocca, mi hai pure risposto quando l'acqua ti scarseggiava e la papera nun te galleggiava piu'.....
> 
> "PER ME!"...
> 
> ...


stermy dai fai il bravo, su


----------



## dammi un nome (19 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> nemmeno io.
> o come al solito, essendo analfabeta, non so scrivere.




Senti tebe, se vuoi credere che io fossi in cattiva fede va bene cosi.


io la finisco cosi.

é un comportamento infantile il tuo.


----------



## Annuccia (19 Settembre 2012)

trombeur ha detto:


> stermy dai fai il bravo, su



:rotfl:
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:quanto mi hai fatto ridere tu in quete due mezze gionate nessuno mai......


----------



## exStermy (19 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> difficile essere fatto come te.
> tu sei unico.. il problema e che puzzi e sei di colore marrone.
> ma a tutto si può rimediare...basta tirare lo sciaquone.
> 
> stonzo, leggi quello che scrivi... ma è possibile che non ti vergogni?


io leggo prima quello che scrivono gli altri, te in questo caso, e poi calibro i miei scritti...

ma se nun te piace la fotografia che te scatteno, la corpa nun e' sempre der fotografo...

ahahahah


----------



## massinfedele (19 Settembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> sono con te anch'io..la dovresti sapere....e tui ho appena data la mitica reputazione...coraggio trombeur..dei maestri e fraticelli fregatene.Lothar dixit.


lo so, lo so, ma tebe e' tanto una brava ragazza che mi piange il cuore a vederla in mezzo. pensavo di utilizzare il mio innato carisma per affrontare e risolvere la questione


----------



## dammi un nome (19 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:quanto mi hai fatto ridere tu in quete due mezze gionate nessuno mai......


ma non ha capito chi è ?

( o almeno, io una idea l ho )


----------



## massinfedele (19 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:quanto mi hai fatto ridere tu in quete due mezze gionate nessuno mai......


questo e'un bellissimo complimento, ti ringrazio davvero. ovviamente se fosse post-coito le cose sarebbero diverse


----------



## dammi un nome (19 Settembre 2012)

trombeur ha detto:


> lo so, lo so, ma tebe e' tanto una brava ragazza che mi piange il cuore a vederla in mezzo. pensavo di utilizzare il mio innato carisma per affrontare e risolvere la questione




non ama farsi difendere da me, ma da un uomo come te è tutta una cosa diversa tesssoro.


----------



## exStermy (19 Settembre 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> azzazrola come stai messo incazzato....
> dai stai sciallo....
> sciallo...ahahahahahhaha


io?...ahahahahah

tu invece c'hai un rodimento de culo grosso da segrate a salerno ancora solettina nostra ce ripensa e te tramonta a tradimento.....

ahahahahah

facendote svapora' tutti i sogni che te stai affa' sopra.....

PUFF! 

ahahahahah


----------



## massinfedele (19 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> ma non ha capito chi è ?
> 
> ( o almeno, io una idea l ho )


chi e' chi?


----------



## Annuccia (19 Settembre 2012)

trombeur ha detto:


> lo so, lo so, ma tebe e' tanto una brava ragazza che mi piange il cuore a vederla in mezzo. pensavo di utilizzare il mio innato carisma per affrontare e risolvere la questione


guarda tesorino mio caro nn occorre proprio.....:rotfl:


----------



## Annuccia (19 Settembre 2012)

trombeur ha detto:


> chi e' chi?



:rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Sono particolarmente incuriosito dai pompini della Matraini.
> 
> Lo sapevo io che non dovevo cancellarmi, ora come faccio a broccolarla
> 
> ...








ma u non eri quello che veniva broccolato?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Settembre 2012)

Grazie Divina, per la foto di cui sopra









...ricordati i livelli


----------



## massinfedele (19 Settembre 2012)

*noto con piacere*

che il clima si e' rasserenato. posso considerare chiusa la missione? ragazzi, che carisma


----------



## Spider (19 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> io leggo prima quello che scrivono gli altri, te in questo caso, e poi calibro i miei scritti...
> 
> ma se nun te piace la fotografia che te scatteno, la corpa nun e' sempre der fotografo...
> 
> ahahahah


dovresti calibrarti il cervello de merda che ti ritrovi...

povero fallito.. certo che la vita non è stata generosa con te..
venire qui... e sputare sentenze, solo tu riesci a divertirti,
solo tu sai perdere tempo cosi.
merda.


----------



## massinfedele (19 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> :rotfl:



annuccia (assonanza che potrebbe far pensar male, ma vabbe') spieghi anche al lento che scrive?


----------



## Annuccia (19 Settembre 2012)

trombeur ha detto:


> che il clima si e' rasserenato. posso considerare chiusa la missione? ragazzi, che carisma



torna da biancaneve dai prima che se la fottano i nani e resti a secco....

questa è solo una pausa caffè....:rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (19 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> Il termine imbarazzo era riferito non alla persona ma all assunto che cercavi di dimostrare.
> 
> Cosa c entra la tua età, la tua esperienza.
> 
> ...



Almeno tu, una dei 5 che cita oscuro, hai capito.

Grazie


----------



## free (19 Settembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Grazie Divina, per la foto di cui sopra
> 
> 
> 
> ...



che livelli?


----------



## Annuccia (19 Settembre 2012)

trombeur ha detto:


> annuccia (assonanza che potrebbe far pensar male, ma vabbe') spieghi anche al lento che scrive?



quando mi psiegherai quel che hai appena scritto....


----------



## Tebe (19 Settembre 2012)

trombeur ha detto:


> ho letto un po di posts e per mettermi a pari rivolgo,in ordine sparso (non sono ancora in grado di identificare chi combattere):
> - 4 "stronzo"
> - 8 "ma vai a cagare, frocio"
> - 3 "non capisci un cazzo"
> ...



:festa:


----------



## @lex (19 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> io?...ahahahahah
> 
> tu invece c'hai un rodimento de culo grosso da segrate a salerno ancora solettina nostra ce ripensa e te tramonta a tradimento.....
> 
> ...


ahahahahahahahah un vero affare. e come sempre hai fatto finta di non leggere che ha scritto che sono io ad aiutarla quando ha bisogno quindi tutto il tuo assunto del sogno è manipolatorio....esattamente come tutte le cose che continui a scrivere da anni. manipolate e distorte....


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Settembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Grazie Divina, per la foto di cui sopra
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Si vabbè, ma non cambiamo discorso 

Sò capaci tutti a mette una foto di un chupa chupa 

Che è stà storia dei 5 minuti ? 

Firma:

Tubarao ti tenta tre volte tanto.


----------



## exStermy (19 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> dovresti calibrarti il cervello de merda che ti ritrovi...
> 
> povero fallito.. certo che la vita non è stata generosa con te..
> venire qui... e sputare sentenze, solo tu riesci a divertirti,
> ...


per la mia perdita de tempo ad ave' a che fare co' certi sciroccati qua, concordo...

e manco grazie me se dice da ingrati...

ahahahah


----------



## Tebe (19 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> Senti tebe, se vuoi credere che io fossi in cattiva fede va bene cosi.
> 
> 
> io la finisco cosi.
> ...


Dammi...non avevo ancora letto le altre tue risposte.
Ero occupata.

Ti ho anche detto grazie per avere capito.
Credo ora tu abbia letto.



miiiii che carattere fra tutti, porca troia.


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> scusate se mi intrometto in una discussione che non ho seguito dall'inizio pertanto non mi esprimo, quello che non capisco però è come si possono accostare malattie terribili come il cancro ad icone e faccine di scopate e lecca lecca...premetto non è per polemizzare ma era una osservazione... proporrei alle parti contundenti di finirla con gli insulti ed adottare la linea dellle faccine di cui prima..per i problemi di malattie ed eventuali consigli utili di persone qualificate esiste un apposito forum denominato "Forum Salute" dove ci sono medici e professori qualificati... questo è *un forum di rilassamento e divertimento *che tratta sì anche argomenti seri ma che nulla hanno a che vedere con le malattie e la salute.. che ne dite di sotterrare l'ascia di guerra?


ma questo chi lo ha stabilito?


----------



## Tebe (19 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> Senti tebe, se vuoi credere che io fossi in cattiva fede va bene cosi.
> 
> 
> io la finisco cosi.
> ...



Eddai su


----------



## Tebe (19 Settembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma u non eri quello che veniva broccolato?



ma io ne sto broccolando un altro!!!!!

Oddio!!!
una roba a quattro??

:festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa:


----------



## exStermy (19 Settembre 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> ahahahahahahahah un vero affare. e come sempre hai fatto finta di non leggere che ha scritto che sono io ad aiutarla quando ha bisogno quindi tutto il tuo assunto del sogno è manipolatorio....esattamente come tutte le cose che continui a scrivere da anni. manipolate e distorte....


a' mister Scroc, quello dicesi "investimento" e serve p'olia' mejo l'orifizio....

sta alle prime pagine del manualetto...

ahahahahah


----------



## Spider (19 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> per la mia perdita de tempo ad ave' a che fare co' certi sciroccati qua, concordo...
> 
> e manco grazie me se dice da ingrati...
> 
> ahahahah


...abbiamo già tirato lo sciaquone.. più ringraziamenti di cosi?
..è vero resti "attaccato" ma presto puliamo tutto il cesso.


----------



## Tebe (19 Settembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Grazie Divina, per la foto di cui sopra
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## exStermy (19 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> torna da biancaneve dai prima che se la fottano i nani e resti a secco....
> 
> questa è solo una pausa caffè....:rotfl:


lui e' l'ottavo...

ahahahah


----------



## Tebe (19 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> che livelli?


cose tra Divine


----------



## free (19 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> cose tra Divine



che divine?

:mrgreen:


----------



## exStermy (19 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...abbiamo già tirato lo sciaquone.. più ringraziamenti di cosi?
> ..è vero resti "attaccato" ma presto puliamo tutto il cesso.


te preoccupi der cesso che usi qua e trascuri er cesso che t'aritrovi a casa tua...

come' stu fatt'?

ahahahah


----------



## Annuccia (19 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> lui e' l'ottavo...
> 
> ahahahah



no lui è il Principe azzurro.....
che sveglia biancaneve dopo un sonno profondo causato non dalla mela....


----------



## massinfedele (19 Settembre 2012)

*che piacere vedere*

che di nuovo l'amore regna. mi manca stermy ma ce la faro'

stermy, parliamone. io sono qui per te


----------



## Annuccia (19 Settembre 2012)

trombeur ha detto:


> che di nuovo l'amore regna. mi manca stermy ma ce la faro'
> 
> stermy, parliamone. io sono qui per te



:rotfl:
:rotfl:stermy non parla.......


----------



## @lex (19 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> a' mister Scroc, quello dicesi "investimento" e serve p'olia' mejo l'orifizio....
> 
> sta alle prime pagine del manualetto...
> 
> ahahahahah


cazzo.....vuoi dire che sole sta per ricevere un'eredità milionaria, lasceremo il lavoro e mi manterrà a vita??????
BINGO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:dollari::dollari::dollari::dollari::dollari::dollari::dollari::dollari::dollari::dollari::dollari::dollari::dollari:
povero cazzone ahahahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (19 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> no lui è il Principe azzurro.....
> che sveglia biancaneve dopo un sonno profondo causato non dalla mela....


se er Principino Azzurrino e' chi pensamo noi, io dico che Biancaneve nun se sveja...

anzi, nun se vole sveja'...

ahahahah


----------



## massinfedele (19 Settembre 2012)

*mi devo assentare per dedicarmi al mio forum*

che e'pregmo di argomenti caldi. ma stermy e oscuro, se avete bisogno di parlare vi attendo. tanti abbracci amichevoli e rappaciFICAtori (scusate la maiuscola, ma io la uso sempre quando cito l'opera del SIGNORE)


----------



## Annuccia (19 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> se er Principino Azzurrino e' chi pensamo noi, io dico che Biancaneve nun se sveja...
> 
> anzi, nun se vole sveja'...
> 
> ahahahah


vabeh c'è sempre la bella addormentata nel bosco...cenerentola a quella bisogna solo che le infili le scarpe....più facile la consiglierei....


----------



## exStermy (19 Settembre 2012)

trombeur ha detto:


> che di nuovo l'amore regna. mi manca stermy ma ce la faro'
> 
> stermy, parliamone. io sono qui per te


io no...

pero' secondo me all'Oktoberfest te saresti divertito de piu'...

ahahahahah


----------



## Spider (19 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> te preoccupi der cesso che usi qua e trascuri er cesso che t'aritrovi a casa tua...
> 
> come' stu fatt'?
> 
> ahahahah


tu questo prlobema, non ce l'hai, visto che caghi regolarmete qui dentro...
e quanto puzzi!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lunaiena (19 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> io no...
> 
> pero' secondo me all'Oktoberfest te saresti divertito de piu'...
> 
> ahahahahah


Ai voja....:mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (19 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> che divine?
> 
> :mrgreen:



io e la matra.
non lo sai?
Siamo le Divine del forum.
Non ci teniamo che si sappia in giro, ma tra noi, nell'intimità, ci chiamiamo Divine.





Ciao Divina.


----------



## exStermy (19 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> tu questo prlobema, non ce l'hai, visto che caghi regolarmete qui dentro...
> e quanto puzzi!!!!!!!!!


per me chi caga qua so' quelli come te che s'inkulano da soli e se vantano pure ed anzi invitano pure gli altri a spararsi nei coglioni come loro...

quando hai finito de vole' le fotografie avvisame che ordino gli album....


----------



## free (19 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> io e la matra.
> non lo sai?
> Siamo le Divine del forum.
> Non ci teniamo che si sappia in giro, ma tra noi, nell'intimità, ci chiamiamo Divine.
> ...



no...
io non so mai un beato cazzo del forum
ci tengo che si sappia in giro:mrgreen:


----------



## exStermy (19 Settembre 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> cazzo.....vuoi dire che sole sta per ricevere un'eredità milionaria, lasceremo il lavoro e mi manterrà a vita??????
> BINGO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:dollari::dollari::dollari::dollari::dollari::dollari::dollari::dollari::dollari::dollari::dollari::dollari::dollari:
> povero cazzone ahahahahahahah


se, te piacerebbe pure che solettina eredita dallo zio d'america...

ahahahahahah

ma tanto, te ripeto che er tramonto nun ce vorra' un cazzo pe' vederlo su questi schermi...

facce ride...

ahahahahah


----------



## oscuro (19 Settembre 2012)

*già*

Vedo che la diversamente intelligente continua a nominare o insultare il sottoscritto...quanto astio come mai?:rotfl:MA non dovevamo chiuderla?


----------



## exStermy (19 Settembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ai voja....:mrgreen:


nun eri astemia?

ahahahah


----------



## @lex (19 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> se, te piacerebbe pure che solettina eredita dallo zio d'america...
> 
> ahahahahahah
> 
> ...


deciditi......o è un affare o non è un affare....sento il rumore delle unghie sui vetri ahahahahah
oggi pure il cul de sac nun te sei fatto manca' ahahahahahahahah


----------



## lunaiena (19 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> no...
> io non so mai un beato cazzo del forum
> ci tengo che si sappia in giro:mrgreen:



Meglio sempre mettere i puntini sulle "I":mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## lunaiena (19 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> nun eri astemia?
> 
> ahahahah



Vado per le giostre ....
mica per bere...


----------



## exStermy (19 Settembre 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> deciditi......o è un affare o è un affare....sento il rumore delle unghie sui vetri ahahahahah
> oggi pure il cul de sac nun te sei fatto manca' ahahahahahahahah


dalla tua situazione standard, pe' fa' n'affare te basta uno sputo...

ahahahahah


----------



## Annuccia (19 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vedo che la diversamente intelligente continua a nominare o insultare il sottoscritto...quanto astio come mai?:rotfl:MA non dovevamo chiuderla?



l'ha fatto oscù....dove leggi che continua...


secondo me...ti piace litigare con lei dillo.......



io ti consiglierei di partecipare alla lite tra ste e spider e angelo m.
oppure partecipa alle stronzate mie e del nostro nuovo utente tromby....


----------



## exStermy (19 Settembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Vado per le giostre ....
> mica per bere...


si' vabbe' dicheno tutti cosi'...

te farei er test der palloncino, te farei...

ahahahah


----------



## oscuro (19 Settembre 2012)

*Annuccia*

Speriamo annù....speriamo!!!:rotfl:


----------



## Annuccia (19 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Speriamo annù....speriamo!!!:rotfl:



tromby è forte davvero...mi sto pisciando addosso......:rotfl:
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## exStermy (19 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> l'ha fatto oscù....dove leggi che continua...
> 
> 
> secondo me...ti piace litigare con lei dillo.......
> ...


co' spider nun sto a litiga'...

se' inkazzato solo perche' ho detto che nun aspettava artro de senti da Tebe...

ma pensa te...

ahahahah


----------



## free (19 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> *co' spider nun sto a litiga'...*
> 
> se' inkazzato solo perche' ho detto che nun aspettava artro de senti da Tebe...
> 
> ...


hai fatto bene a dirlo
perchè ogni tanto questi piccoli particolari sfuggono:mrgreen:


----------



## Annuccia (19 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> hai fatto bene a dirlo
> perchè ogni tanto questi piccoli particolari sfuggono:mrgreen:




:rotfl:


----------



## exStermy (19 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> hai fatto bene a dirlo
> perchè ogni tanto questi piccoli particolari sfuggono:mrgreen:


ve scuso perche' nun m'avete ancora visto litiga' co' quarcheduno...

ahahahahah


----------



## oscuro (19 Settembre 2012)

*stermy*

io si.......!!:rotfl:


----------



## @lex (19 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> dalla tua situazione standard, pe' fa' n'affare te basta uno sputo...
> 
> ahahahahah


ahaahahahahahaha adesso passiamo dall'affare ad un ipotetico affare futuro partendo da una situazione peggiore della mia.....ahahahahahahah
unghie...vetri...cul de sac...ahahahahaha


----------



## free (19 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ve scuso perche' nun m'avete ancora visto litiga' co' quarcheduno...
> 
> ahahahahah



d'accordo sei scusato
fai come se avessi litigato:mrgreen:


----------



## exStermy (19 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> :rotfl:


ao', te oggi stai affa' troppo la cretinetti...datte na' regolata e ricordate che sei sicula...

sto cazzo de majone me l'hai finito?...

Penelope?

ahahahah


----------



## exStermy (19 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> io si.......!!:rotfl:


mo' pero' cosi' li fai spaventa'...

crudele...

ahahahah


----------



## free (19 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ao', te oggi stai affa' troppo la cretinetti...datte na' regolata e ricordate che sei sicula...
> 
> sto cazzo de majone me l'hai finito?...
> 
> ...



io t'ho fatto una sciarpa...per il collo...:mrgreen:


----------



## exStermy (19 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> io t'ho fatto una sciarpa...per il collo...:mrgreen:


e chi te l'ha detto? 

nun pija' iniziative, free...lascia fare...

ahahahah


----------



## Spider (19 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> io t'ho fatto una sciarpa...per il collo...:mrgreen:



...io ho piantato... il palo!!!!


----------



## exStermy (19 Settembre 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> ahaahahahahahaha adesso passiamo dall'affare ad un ipotetico affare futuro partendo da una situazione peggiore della mia.....ahahahahahahah
> unghie...vetri...cul de sac...ahahahahaha


ao',  come voj te...

tanto da sto forum devi passa' da capo.....

ahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (19 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...io ho piantato... il palo!!!!


io al tuo posto avrei piantato la mugliera...

ahahahah

vabbe' se scherza nun riattacca'...

ahahahah


----------



## free (19 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> e chi te l'ha detto?
> 
> nun pija' iniziative, free...lascia fare...
> 
> ahahahah



ok, dimmi tu quando senti il fiato sul collo:mrgreen:


----------



## Spider (19 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> io al tuo posto avrei piantato la mugliera...
> 
> ahahahah
> 
> ...


comunue la sciarpa adesso ce l'hai, il palo pure...
manca solo un pò di coraggio...vedrai che smetterai di soffrire.:mrgreen:


----------



## exStermy (19 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> ok, dimmi tu quando senti il fiato sul collo:mrgreen:


azz..., cosi' stai messa?

ahahahah


----------



## @lex (19 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ao',  come voj te...
> 
> tanto da sto forum devi passa' da capo.....
> 
> ahahahahah


e che faccio come voj te?
capirai che fatica
ahahahahah


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Settembre 2012)

*****



Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> e che faccio come voj te?
> capirai che fatica
> ahahahahah


Tieni duro, Merkel. Loro non sanno cosa vuol dire non avere via d'uscita, cosa vuol dire essere senza speranza, vivere in un ambiente di merda, non avere futuro. Non sanno cosa significa essere disperati ed attaccarsi a qualunque possibilità pur di uscire da quel vicolo cieco. Resisti, Merkel, resisti su questo forum, loro non sanno che è l'ultima cosa che ti resta per passare il tuo tempo, perchè fare altro costa, ed è la salvezza quando non hai denaro per uscire, distrarti, farti un viaggio. Fai le barricate, Merkel, non lasciarti buttar via dall'ultimo posto in cui puoi dimostrare a te stesso di esistere e di contare qualcosa, in cui puoi avere una voce con cui farti sentire dal mondo. Poco conto se non è un mondo reale, se è uno schermo di pc in cui nulla si paga e di nulla si deve render conto. Vai avanti, Merkel, lotta per questo pugno di speranza che è un luogo virtuale in cui puoi ancora relazionarti con la gente.
Salvati la vita Mekel. La dignità non conta, salvati la vita.


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> l'ha fatto oscù....dove leggi che continua...
> 
> 
> secondo me...ti piace litigare con lei dillo.......
> ...



Adesso ti dice che non è vero che è tebe che continua

marco


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Speriamo annù....speriamo!!!:rotfl:


è lei che spera e anche noi che tu la smetta.ho letto che cominci sempre tu a stuzzicare. ti senti inferiore a lei, è evidente

marco


----------



## oscuro (19 Settembre 2012)

*Marco*

No ti dico che sei una povera merda e se avessi un minimo di dignità mi contatteresti in pvt,magari viviamo nella stessa città e ci andiamo a prendere un caffè,coraggioso come sei non avresti problemi giusto?


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vedo che la diversamente intelligente continua a nominare o insultare il sottoscritto...quanto astio come mai?:rotfl:MA non dovevamo chiuderla?


ma sei veramente ottuso ogni oltre umana comprensione.

marco


----------



## oscuro (19 Settembre 2012)

*Noi*

Noi????:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:io faccio il cazzo che mi pare se vuoi fare altre figure di merda parliamone da vicino:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (19 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Noi????:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:io faccio il cazzo che mi pare se vuoi fare altre figure di merda parliamone da vicino:rotfl::rotfl:


ignorali....


----------



## exStermy (19 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> No ti dico che sei una povera merda e se avessi un minimo di dignità mi contatteresti in pvt,magari viviamo nella stessa città e ci andiamo a prendere un caffè,coraggioso come sei non avresti problemi giusto?


nun ie piac' o'cafe'..

ahahahah


----------



## battiato63 (19 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> nun ie piac' o'cafe'..
> 
> ahahahah


ma che scem che sì  ahahahaaah


----------



## oscuro (19 Settembre 2012)

*Simy*

Dai dare un calcio in culo a questo diversamente suino è divertente no?


----------



## battiato63 (19 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ignorali....



 Simy almeno oggi non lasciarti rovinare la giornata


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> io e la matra.
> non lo sai?
> Siamo le Divine del forum.
> Non ci teniamo che si sappia in giro, ma tra noi, nell'intimità, ci chiamiamo Divine.
> ...



Divina, vuoi dirmi che broccoli contemporaneamente Man e Nik?   

	
	
		
		
	


	







(....Cristo, devo darmi da fare )








ps.....il livello è decisamente alto, in tutti i sensi
        io parlavo del LORO livello.....


bacio inverecondo, Divina


----------



## Simy (19 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dai dare un calcio in culo a questo diversamente suino è divertente no?


Ripeto... per quanto divertente... ignora le provocazioni...per favore


----------



## oscuro (19 Settembre 2012)

*Ok*

Si hai ragione..poi io passo per il rissoso e loro per i diversamente tranquilli!!:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (19 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si hai ragione..poi io passo per il rissoso e loro per i diversamente tranquilli!!:rotfl:



grazie


----------



## Tebe (19 Settembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Divina, vuoi dirmi che broccoli contemporaneamente Man e Nik?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma no!
man ormai è bello che broccolato, Nik sta cedendo quindi ora c'è la terza sfida.
















un nik2 amore super segreto...fedele:festa:

la sfida maxima.

Uno. Che. Non Ha. Mai. Tradito...:mrgreen:



stiamo mica qui a provare chupa chupa per volontariato, vero Divina?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Si vabbè, ma non cambiamo discorso
> 
> Sò capaci tutti a mette una foto di un chupa chupa
> 
> ...



si trattava di livelli....come dite voi a Roma?

nun je reggeva la pompa


ecco, più o meno


----------



## @lex (19 Settembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Divina, vuoi dirmi che broccoli contemporaneamente Man e Nik?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


vedi di finirla chiara.....


----------



## Minerva (19 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> No minè non cambia le carte in tavola...si riferisce al post dove tu hai scritto che quella di Tebe era stata un'uscita infelice...non mi ricordo ora qual è
> 
> il fatto che io lo abbia appoggiato e continui a farlo è dettato da cose personali che sul forum non sono scritte.
> io continuo a credere che il paragone sia stato infelice e continuo a ripetere che, secondo me, oscuro ha risposto ad un attacco! non è stato lui ad attaccare...aveva solo scritto come altri del resto (anche tu hai scritto "battaglia de che?") che non era un paragone da fare...


?
chiedo scusa ma mi accorgo ora di un errore che ho commesso e non so nemmeno come.
a questo post rispondevo 
sto parlando con oscuro



non a simy.che infatti ho quotato dopo nella risposta reale


?????
ancora??? intendevo quello di dammiun nome???
com'è che mi esce sempre questo?


----------



## Ultimo (19 Settembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> si trattava di livelli....come dite voi a Roma?
> 
> nun je reggeva la pompa
> 
> ...



:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:  Ecco a voi Chiara poliglotta!


----------



## Spider (19 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ?
> chiedo scusa ma mi accorgo ora di un errore che ho commesso e non so nemmeno come.
> a questo post rispondevo
> sto parlando con oscuro
> ...


...troppoooooooo... vino!


----------



## Minerva (19 Settembre 2012)

errore


----------



## oscuro (19 Settembre 2012)

*Simy*

Hai capito?simy sono io che ragiono con il cervello tuo....!!:rotfl:


----------



## exStermy (19 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ?
> chiedo scusa ma mi accorgo ora di un errore che ho commesso e non so nemmeno come.
> a questo post rispondevo
> sto parlando con oscuro
> ...


vabbe' pe' punizione te brusamo l'armadio e vestirai  pe' na' mesata intera, la robbba del mercato...

rinnovabile...(la mesata)...

ahahahah


----------



## Simy (19 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Hai capito?simy sono io che ragiono con il cervello tuo....!!:rotfl:


ARIDAJE! è a mezzi!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ultimo (19 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> errore





:fumo:


----------



## Minerva (19 Settembre 2012)

boh, insomma quello dove dammiun nome  mi spegava qualcosa


----------



## exStermy (19 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> boh, insomma quello dove dammiun nome  mi spegava qualcosa


dormirai stanotte'?

spero de no per te, ma per altri motivi...

ahahahah


----------



## @lex (19 Settembre 2012)

Simy scusa non so a chi chiedere, quindi lo faccio a te, perchè potrei aver capito male...tu sai perchè è cominciata 'sta storia delle divine? perchè se ho capito quello che penso di aver capito (ma non è detto che sia come ho capuito, naturalmente) poi avrei qualcosa da dire...


----------



## oscuro (19 Settembre 2012)

*Angelo*

Io son tutto orecchie....!!:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (19 Settembre 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> Simy scusa non so a chi chiedere, quindi lo faccio a te, perchè potrei aver capito male...tu sai perchè è cominciata 'sta storia delle divine? perchè se ho capito quello che penso di aver capito (ma non è detto che sia come ho capuito, naturalmente) poi avrei qualcosa da dire...



....sai che non lo so... dico davvero!


----------



## @lex (19 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io son tutto orecchie....!!:rotfl:


in che senso? che anche tu stai aspettando la risposta di simy perchè non sei sicuro di aver capito?


----------



## @lex (19 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ....sai che non lo so... dico davvero!


ok. grazie.
QUALCUNO SA PERCHé LE DUE DIVINE HANNO COMINCIATO A CHIAMARSI COSI'?


----------



## Simy (19 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io son tutto orecchie....!!:rotfl:





Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> in che senso? che anche tu stai aspettando la risposta di simy perchè non sei sicuro di aver capito?


oddio...che stanno pensando le vostre menti? :scared:


----------



## @lex (19 Settembre 2012)

Chiara te lo scrivo una volta sola...
se mi accorgo che stai prendendo per il culo Sole insieme alla diversamente normale Tebe giuro su mia figlia che te ne pentirai amaramente...passo e chiudo.


----------



## exStermy (19 Settembre 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> Simy scusa non so a chi chiedere, quindi lo faccio a te, perchè potrei aver capito male...tu sai perchè è cominciata 'sta storia delle divine? perchè se ho capito quello che penso di aver capito (ma non è detto che sia come ho capuito, naturalmente) poi avrei qualcosa da dire...


prego, parli pure...ne ha facolta'...

(ma che manicomio...)

ahahahah


----------



## @lex (19 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> prego, parli pure...ne ha facolta'...
> 
> (ma che manicomio...)
> 
> ahahahah


ma una volta li cazzi tua no?
aahahahahahhahahahhahhh


----------



## Hirohito (19 Settembre 2012)

Chiara, trema.... attenta a quel che fai, neh ? Arriva Mekel il giustiziere della notte !!!!
ahahhhhahahahah


----------



## exStermy (19 Settembre 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> Chiara te lo scrivo una volta sola...
> se mi accorgo che stai prendendo per il culo Sole insieme alla diversamente normale Tebe giuro su mia figlia che te ne pentirai amaramente...passo e chiudo.


ma nun e' tua figlia...

cazzo giuri?

ahahahahah


----------



## Hirohito (19 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma nun e' tua figlia...
> 
> cazzo giuri?
> 
> ahahahahah


Ahahahahahahahah ... no !!!!! Non dirmi !!!!!!!


----------



## @lex (19 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma nun e' tua figlia...
> 
> cazzo giuri?
> 
> ahahahahah


allora stermy...va bene tutto ma adesso finiscila...mia figlia è mia figlia e smettila...


----------



## exStermy (19 Settembre 2012)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Ahahahahahahahah ... no !!!!! Non dirmi !!!!!!!


ma no perche' nun se sa...no...

perche' ne era gia' fornita la sua "signora" prima...

ahahahahah


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma nun e' tua figlia...
> 
> cazzo giuri?
> 
> ahahahahah


Dai Stermy, questa è un pò cattiva e gratuita però. 

Firmato:

Sette Tubarai Neri per Sette Sederi


----------



## Hirohito (19 Settembre 2012)

Minchia.... sta merda s'indigna solo quando gli si tocca il suo !!!! Per il resto non ci sono limiti...
Ma che merda !!!!


----------



## battiato63 (19 Settembre 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> allora stermy...va bene tutto ma adesso finiscila...mia figlia è mia figlia e smettila...



angelo, innanzitutto buongiorno e ti prego non giurare su tua figlia, e un monito a tutti... contegno... parliamo di noi, lasciamo stare i figli


----------



## @lex (19 Settembre 2012)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Minchia.... sta merda s'indigna solo quando gli si tocca il suo !!!! Per il resto non ci sono limiti...
> Ma che merda !!!!


tutto bene a casa tua? non mi pare...ma potremmo parlarne se vuoi...oppure puoi ignorarmi...dipende da te.. a te la scelta...


----------



## exStermy (19 Settembre 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> allora stermy...va bene tutto ma adesso finiscila...mia figlia è mia figlia e smettila...


tecnicamente nun me pare proprio...

ma cos'e' mo' te sei inkazzato?

stoppalo ar cazzo...

ahahahahahah


----------



## @lex (19 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma no perche' nun se sa...no...
> 
> perche' ne era gia' fornita la sua "signora" prima...
> 
> ahahahahah


ah ecco...non è mia figlia naturale ma adottata...quindi va bene così....


----------



## exStermy (19 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Dai Stermy, questa è un pò cattiva e gratuita però.
> 
> Firmato:
> 
> Sette Tubarai Neri per Sette Sederi


sta merda ha bisogno der trattamento...


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Settembre 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> allora stermy...*va bene tutto* ma adesso finiscila...mia figlia è mia figlia e smettila...


Cioè, aspè: vanno bene le minaccie alla cazzo di cane, e se qualcuno ti piglia per il culo perchè citi tua figlia a sproposito ti risenti pure?!


----------



## Hirohito (19 Settembre 2012)

Questa merda non si fa problemi a maledire morti, persone in coma, gente con problemi seri di salute, persone con problemi di famiglia che non augurerei neanche a lui... non esita a riversare in chiaro sofferenze altrui, usando confidenze di chi si è fidato di lui.... e si indigna ?
Sei la persona più malvagia e infima di cui io abbia mai sentito parlare, Merkel !!!!


----------



## @lex (19 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> tecnicamente nun me pare proprio...
> 
> ma cos'e' mo' te sei inkazzato?
> 
> ...


certo...geneticamente non lo è...altro da dire?


----------



## Hirohito (19 Settembre 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> tutto bene a casa tua? non mi pare...ma potremmo parlarne se vuoi...oppure puoi ignorarmi...dipende da te.. a te la scelta...


Tutto bene merda, fai un pò tu.... ahahahahah
Ad ignorarmi facevi in tempo tu prima, adesso mi sa che è troppo tardi....

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## @lex (19 Settembre 2012)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Questa merda non si fa problemi a maledire morti, persone in coma, gente con problemi seri di salute, persone con problemi di famiglia che non augurerei neanche a lui... non esita a riversare in chiaro sofferenze altrui, usando confidenze di chi si è fidato di lui.... e si indigna ?
> Sei la persona più malvagia e infima di cui io abbia mai sentito parlare, Merkel !!!!


perfetto hai fatto la tua scelta...
seconda e ultima chance per mollarmi...


----------



## oscuro (19 Settembre 2012)

*Joey*

Ascolta,io al posto tuo lascerei perdere,sento alzarsi in volo uno stormo di cazzi che i mirage gli fanno una sega,non vorrei usino il tuo culo come bersaglio!!!:rotfl:


----------



## exStermy (19 Settembre 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> ah ecco...non è mia figlia naturale ma adottata...quindi va bene così....


l'hai adottata perche' oseno' la tipa cor cazzo te diventava la tua  "signora",,,

a bello, vedi d'annartene affankulo...


----------



## Hirohito (19 Settembre 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> certo...geneticamente non lo è...altro da dire?


Si: vergognati di esistere !


----------



## @lex (19 Settembre 2012)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Tutto bene merda, fai un pò tu.... ahahahahah
> Ad ignorarmi facevi in tempo tu prima, adesso mi sa che è troppo tardi....
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


eheheheheh io non credo...riprova un po'


----------



## Hirohito (19 Settembre 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> perfetto hai fatto la tua scelta...
> seconda e ultima chance per mollarmi...


Me ne dai un'altr ? Dai.... siiii buono, signorina tumiturbi


----------



## exStermy (19 Settembre 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> tutto bene a casa tua? non mi pare...ma potremmo parlarne se vuoi...oppure puoi ignorarmi...dipende da te.. a te la scelta...


merda glielo hai gia' detto...

fatte na cura de fosforo...


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ascolta,io al posto tuo lascerei perdere,sento alzarsi in volo uno stormo di cazzi che i mirage gli fanno una sega,non vorrei usino il tuo culo come bersaglio!!!:rotfl:



Ahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahah! Stai tranquillo amico. Alla peggio Angelo potrebbe pisciarmi nel serbatoio della vespetta, ma tanto parte lo stesso.


----------



## Hirohito (19 Settembre 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> eheheheheh io non credo...riprova un po'


Uh cazzo.... e quanto devo ce devo provà ?

Dai: che ho provato la roba a 17 anni l'hai già detto; che ho avuto una separazione senza esclusione di colpi pure; Quintina l'hai maledetta in tutti i modi... cosa resta ?

Dai, vediamo altro, dai, anche se non mi sovviene nulla.


----------



## @lex (19 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> merda glielo hai gia' detto...
> 
> fatte na cura de fosforo...


non doirei...il meglio me lo lascio sempre alla fine...ma possono sempre mollarmi...questioni di scelte


----------



## oscuro (19 Settembre 2012)

*Joey*

Forse non mi son spiegato:io in confronto a questi sono un principiante dell'insulto....fai le dovute equazioni,monta sulla vespetta,e parti a spinta....!!:rotfl:


----------



## @lex (19 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> l'hai adottata perche' oseno' la tipa cor cazzo te diventava la tua  "signora",,,
> 
> a bello, vedi d'annartene affankulo...


idiota.....matrimonio il 19 novembre e richiesta di adozione 6 mesi dopo il matrimonio....altra manipolazione....


----------



## @lex (19 Settembre 2012)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Uh cazzo.... e quanto devo ce devo provà ?
> 
> Dai: che ho provato la roba a 17 anni l'hai già detto; che ho avuto una separazione senza esclusione di colpi pure; Quintina l'hai maledetta in tutti i modi... cosa resta ?
> 
> Dai, vediamo altro, dai, anche se non mi sovviene nulla.


nono c'è n'è ancora...
provato? ahahahhahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (19 Settembre 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> non doirei...il meglio me lo lascio sempre alla fine...ma possono sempre mollarmi...questioni di scelte


er "mejo" de Hirohito rispetto ar tuo "mejo" pare na sala operatoria...


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Forse non mi son spiegato:io in confronto a questi sono un principiante dell'insulto....fai le dovute equazioni,monta sulla vespetta,e parti a spinta....!!:rotfl:


Ah! Ma gli insulti non è che mi facciano chissà quale effetto eh. Tranquillo.


----------



## exStermy (19 Settembre 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> idiota.....matrimonio il 19 novembre e richiesta di adozione 6 mesi dopo il matrimonio....altra manipolazione....


e cornuto a strascico dopo 5 minuti dalla richiesta d'adozione...

ahahahahahahahah


----------



## oscuro (19 Settembre 2012)

*Joey*

Contento tu.....io salgo in bici,stacco la sella e vado...e ogni buca è la mia...!


----------



## @lex (19 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> e cornuto a strascico dopo 5 minuti dalla richiesta d'adozione...
> 
> ahahahahahahahah


altra manipolazione...matrimonio finito dopo4 anni....
senza nessun tradimento fino a 3 mesi dalla fine...puoi postare il contrario oppure sei solo tu che lo ipotizzi?
aaaaaaaahhhhhh non puoi......
povero coglione


----------



## lothar57 (19 Settembre 2012)

che tristezza sembra di stare all'asilo..


----------



## oscuro (19 Settembre 2012)

*Gia*

Eccolo ha sparato un 'altra sentenza..ma vai a cagare!!!:rotfl:


----------



## exStermy (19 Settembre 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> altra manipolazione...matrimonio finito dopo4 anni....
> senza nessun tradimento fino a 3 mesi dalla fine...puoi postare il contrario oppure sei solo tu che lo ipotizzi?
> aaaaaaaahhhhhh non puoi......
> povero coglione


ahahahahahahah

intanto la "signora" e' stata cosi' contenta de te che se n'e' scappata da Milano e se n'e' andata apposta a 400km cosi' da profugo cor cazzo ce poj anna' e cor cazzo te fa' vede' "tua figlia"...ahahahah

a quell'artro lo chiama pure gia' papa', perche' tu nun je servi piu'...

stai messo proprio bene cumpa'...e scassi er cazzo all'artri...

ahahahahah


----------



## @lex (19 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ahahahahahahah
> 
> intanto la "signora" e' stata cosi' contenta de te che se n'e' scappata da Milano e se n'e' andata apposta a 400km cosi' da profugo cor cazzo ce poj anna' e cor cazzo te fa' vede' "tua figlia"...ahahahah
> 
> ...


ahahahahahahah altra manipolazione...mia figlia è andata via lunedì dopo ben 3 mesi che è stata qui con me dalla fine della scuola.
altra menzogna da dire idiota?ahahhah


----------



## Tebe (19 Settembre 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> Simy scusa non so a chi chiedere, quindi lo faccio a te, perchè potrei aver capito male...tu sai perchè è cominciata 'sta storia delle divine? perchè se ho capito quello che penso di aver capito (ma non è detto che sia come ho capuito, naturalmente) poi avrei qualcosa da dire...



sono anni che con le mie amiche ci chiamiamo Divine scherzosamente, ho anche la scritta brillantinata DIVINA sopra la parete di una mia camera a casa, se vuoi ti posto foto.

E' uno scherzo fra me e Chiara, che ovviamente non potevi capire ne tu ne altri, visto che è partito da me.
Una cosa portata sul sito della mia vita reale una volta in cui in un 3d scherzosamente battagliavamo su chi era la più fantastica (egocentriche) e le dissi che mi chiamavano la Divina nella vita reale e lei per me lo era, quindi due Divine paritarie

Tutto ok ora?

è uno scherzo che è solo mio e suo.
Nessun messaggio subliminale.


----------



## Tebe (19 Settembre 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> Chiara te lo scrivo una volta sola...
> se mi accorgo che stai prendendo per il culo Sole insieme alla diversamente normale Tebe giuro su mia figlia che te ne pentirai amaramente...passo e chiudo.



perchè diversamente normale?


----------



## exStermy (19 Settembre 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> ahahahahahahah altra manipolazione...mia figlia è andata via lunedì dopo ben 3 mesi che è stata qui con me dalla fine della scuola.
> altra menzogna da dire idiota?ahahhah


e mo' fino a che nun finisce la scuola nun la rivedi piu', a meno che nun fai na' colletta p'anna' co' la benza a 2 neuro......

ahahahah


----------



## Sole (19 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> sono anni che con le mie amiche ci chiamiamo Divine scherzosamente, ho anche la scritta brillantinata DIVINA sopra la parete di una mia camera a casa, se vuoi ti posto foto.
> 
> E' uno scherzo fra me e Chiara, che ovviamente non potevi capire ne tu ne altri, visto che è partito da me.
> Una cosa portata sul sito della mia vita reale una volta in cui in un 3d scherzosamente battagliavamo su chi era la più fantastica (egocentriche) e le dissi che mi chiamavano la Divina nella vita reale e lei per me lo era, quindi due Divine paritarie
> ...


Vabbè. Te lo chiedo serenamente eh. E i _livelli_?

Sicura che non ci sia nessun messaggio subliminale nemmeno lì?

Io non ho mai detto nulla, anzi. Posso dire che mi diverto a leggervi. Però un po' di presa per il culo c'è, dai.

E giuro, lo chiedo senza polemica.


----------



## @lex (19 Settembre 2012)

Sterminator mi fotte un cazzo...gli rispondo e per me finisce lì...vale meno di zero...
hirohito e quintina...
volete essere lasciati in pace e ava bene..io non vi nomino più e anche oggi se non in risposta l'ho fatto e se qualcun altro in futuro vi nominerà io risponderò sempre.... non partirà da me come non è partita'sta filippica se non da un post di minerva...
detto questo si continua a dire che io vi perseguito...bene hirohito mai cagato fuori di qui perchè manco li cani (brrrrr) invece a te quintina non ti ho mai più contattato fuori di qui...nè mail..nè sms...nè facebook (e avrei potuto farlo..invece niente) o altro...quindi che tu ti senta perseguitata da me è una cazzata...quello che avevo da dire a te e a quell'essere ve l'ho detto..avete risposto e per me è finita qui. almeno da parte mia...se qualcun altro vi nominerà in futuro io darò la mia in risposta e sarà sempre quella ...ma lo dico una volta sola...la prossima volta che mi viene cagato il cazzo da uno di voi due finisce male...

semplicemente volete essere mollati e lo voglio anche io. chiedete a tutto il forum di non nominarvi e tutti saremo felici e contenti. se siete così benvoluti non sarà un sacrificio per loro.


----------



## oscuro (19 Settembre 2012)

*Sole*

Ma ci perdi ancora tempo?:up:


----------



## battiato63 (19 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Vabbè. Te lo chiedo serenamente eh. E i _livelli_?
> 
> Sicura che non ci sia nessun messaggio subliminale nemmeno lì?
> 
> ...






 e io che di divino credevo ci fosse solo il mago Otelma


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Settembre 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> Sterminator mi fotte un cazzo...gli rispondo e per me finisce lì...vale meno di zero...
> hirohito e quintina...
> volete essere lasciati in pace e ava bene..io non vi nomino più e anche oggi se non in risposta l'ho fatto e se qualcun altro in futuro vi nominerà io risponderò sempre.... non partirà da me come non è partita'sta filippica se non da un post di minerva...
> detto questo si continua a dire che io vi perseguito...bene hirohito mai cagato fuori di qui perchè manco li cani (brrrrr) invece a te quintina non ti ho mai più contattato fuori di qui...nè mail..nè sms...nè facebook (e avrei potuto farlo..invece niente) o altro...quindi che tu ti senta perseguitata da me è una cazzata...quello che avevo da dire a te e a quell'essere ve l'ho detto..avete risposto e per me è finita qui. almeno da parte mia...se qualcun altro vi nominerà in futuro io darò la mia in risposta e sarà sempre quella ...ma lo dico una volta sola...la prossima volta che mi viene cagato il cazzo da uno di voi due finisce male...
> ...



Eh?


----------



## @lex (19 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> sono anni che con le mie amiche ci chiamiamo Divine scherzosamente, ho anche la scritta brillantinata DIVINA sopra la parete di una mia camera a casa, se vuoi ti posto foto.
> 
> E' uno scherzo fra me e Chiara, che ovviamente non potevi capire ne tu ne altri, visto che è partito da me.
> Una cosa portata sul sito della mia vita reale una volta in cui in un 3d scherzosamente battagliavamo su chi era la più fantastica (egocentriche) e le dissi che mi chiamavano la Divina nella vita reale e lei per me lo era, quindi due Divine paritarie
> ...


anche la storia dei livelli nei quali vi siete battibeccate con solo è una mia paranoia? guarda tebe....non voglio litigare con te...ti chiedo gentilemete di smetterla però....io e sole a te non abbiamo mai fatto nulla e viceversa. ma prestarti a questo ti pone di diritto in cattiva luce. vedi un po' te


----------



## Sole (19 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> e mo' fino a che nun finisce la scuola nun la rivedi piu', a meno che nun fai na' colletta p'anna' co' la benza a 2 neuro......
> 
> ahahahah


Devi avere una vita davvero triste per sollazzarti sparando malignità a raffica su persone che non conosci e che non ti hanno mai fatto niente. Se ti avessimo fatto qualcosa capirei, ma così, solo per il gusto di malignare, boh.

Sei la brutta copia di quelle vecchiette frustrate che spettegolano guardando i vicini dal buco della serratura.

Tristezza proprio.


----------



## exStermy (19 Settembre 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> ...insieme alla diversamente normale Tebe giuro su mia figlia....


Tuba e questa che te ne pare?

nun e' cattiva e gratuita, detta da sta testa di cazzo?


----------



## @lex (19 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> e mo' fino a che nun finisce la scuola nun la rivedi piu', a meno che nun fai na' colletta p'anna' co' la benza a 2 neuro......
> 
> ahahahah


ahahahah sei indietro di un bel po'..sono anni che non si usa la macchina ma gli economicissimi e popolari treni che dovrebbero essere a te cari...ma certo tu di popolare hai solo la lingua, che guevara del sempione ahahahahahah


----------



## Hirohito (19 Settembre 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> Sterminator mi fotte un cazzo...gli rispondo e per me finisce lì...vale meno di zero...
> hirohito e quintina...
> volete essere lasciati in pace e ava bene..io non vi nomino più e anche oggi se non in risposta l'ho fatto e se qualcun altro in futuro vi nominerà io risponderò sempre.... non partirà da me come non è partita'sta filippica se non da un post di minerva...
> detto questo si continua a dire che io vi perseguito...bene hirohito mai cagato fuori di qui perchè manco li cani (brrrrr) invece a te quintina non ti ho mai più contattato fuori di qui...nè mail..nè sms...nè facebook (e avrei potuto farlo..invece niente) o altro...quindi che tu ti senta perseguitata da me è una cazzata...quello che avevo da dire a te e a quell'essere ve l'ho detto..avete risposto e per me è finita qui. almeno da parte mia...se qualcun altro vi nominerà in futuro io darò la mia in risposta e sarà sempre quella ...ma lo dico una volta sola...la prossima volta che mi viene cagato il cazzo da uno di voi due finisce male...
> ...


Senti ma sei normale ?

Ma chi sei tu, il padrone del forum ?

Ignorarsi non significa certo non essere liberi di scrivere quel che si crede, senza ovviamente citarti manco lontanamente (rileggi chi ha attaccato gratuitamente, non certo io nè Quintina)

E dovremmo persino temere che altri forumisti ci citino perchè tu intervieni a provocare ?

Ma davvero ritieni di essere una persona normale ?

E infine smettila con queste minacce, stronzo !!!! Ma hai un residuo di cervello ? E' un forum, non stai in tribunale !!!!!


----------



## @lex (19 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Tuba e questa che te ne pare?
> 
> nun e' cattiva e gratuita, detta da sta testa di cazzo?


gratuita un cazzo...sono 2 giorni che prendono per il culo sole,....ma per favore, idiota ahahahha


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Tuba e questa che te ne pare?
> 
> nun e' cattiva e gratuita, detta da sta testa di cazzo?


Sono completamente d'accordo a metà con te.

D'accordo per il fatto che ne sono uscite di tutti i colori ci sarebbe da diventare vecchi a cercare di capire chi ha detto la peggio, e quindi facciamo un bel pari e patta e non se ne parla più.

A metà perchè, mettere di mezzo una minore, l'ho trovato un pò troppo cattivo anche per i miei gusti che quando me ce metto, il lupo cattivo me fa una pippa a quattro mani. Insomma, adottati, generati, trovati per caso sotto a un cavolo, portati dalla cicogna, per come sono fatto io, i figli nun se toccano, manco quelli di Hitler.

Firmato:

Quella sporca dozzina di Tubarai


----------



## @lex (19 Settembre 2012)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Senti ma sei normale ?
> 
> Ma chi sei tu, il padrone del forum ?
> 
> ...


abbiamo cambiato tono?...bene. d'ora in po se entrerai qui dentro chi ti cagherà (e lo stesso vale per quintina)..detto questo se qualcuno farà riferimento a questa storia nominandovi quello che penso di voi lo farò tranquillamente perchè tu per un verso e lei per un altro avete fatto qualcosa a me e non io a voi..se non insultandovi per quello che voi avete fatto...indi per cui...fate un po' quel cazzo che volete...dite la vostra senza insultarmi e senza dire bugie (quale ad esempio la conoscenza da bar) e tutto andrà liscio...i miei rospi dopo che sono stato trattato in quel modo per colpa tua (ma con te ce ne sono di cose passate) da lei me li sono tolti...voi altrettanto..io sono soddisfatto...di certo quando vi citeranno come esempi di virtù non è che posso concordare...per concordare bisogna che lo siate e non lo siete..
adesso te ne puoi tornare da dove sei venuto...nel senso che fai un po' quel cazzo che ti pare, parla con chi cazzo vuoi qui dentro, scrivi poesia, impiccati al primo albero ma molla me....


----------



## Hirohito (19 Settembre 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> abbiamo cambiato tono?...bene. d'ora in po se entrerai qui dentro chi ti cagherà (e lo stesso vale per quintina)..detto questo se qualcuno farà riferimento a questa storia nominandovi quello che penso di voi lo farò tranquillamente perchè tu per un verso e lei per un altro avete fatto qualcosa a me e non io a voi..se non insultandovi per quello che voi avete fatto...indi per cui...fate un po' quel cazzo che volete...dite la vostra senza insultarmi e senza dire bugie (quale ad esempio la conoscenza da bar) e tutto andrà liscio...i miei rospi dopo che sono stato trattato in quel modo per colpa tua (ma con te ce ne sono di cose passate) da lei me li sono tolti...voi altrettanto..io sono soddisfatto...di certo quando vi citeranno come esempi di virtù non è che posso concordare...per concordare bisogna che lo siate e non lo siete..
> adesso te ne puoi tornare da dove sei venuto...nel senso che fai un po' quel cazzo che ti pare, parla con chi cazzo vuoi qui dentro, scrivi poesia, impiccati al primo albero ma molla me....


Merkel, io la chiudo qua ma quei toni da bullo usali con coloro con cui sei abituato, non certo con me

E vai a impiccarti tu, ma al ventesimo albero, quello più nascosto. Risparmia lo spettacolo al mondo.


----------



## Tebe (19 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Vabbè. Te lo chiedo serenamente eh. E i _livelli_?
> 
> Sicura che non ci sia nessun messaggio subliminale nemmeno lì?
> 
> ...


Altrettanto serenamente ti rispondo.
E' ovvio che ho preso in prestito la tua frase dei livelli quando abbiamo scambiato opinioni in un altro 3d, perchè mi è piaciuta e la uso, ma in questo contesto il mio e deduco quello di chiara riferimento ai livelli  era perchè stavo discutendo con Oscuro.

Mi spiace ma non ho nessun motivo per fare dell'ironia con te o mandarti messaggi subliminali.
Se ti da fastidio che usi la parola livelli dimmelo e la cambio.
Non sono polemica ma voi siete troppo suscettibili. eh


----------



## Tebe (19 Settembre 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> anche la storia dei livelli nei quali vi siete battibeccate con solo è una mia paranoia? guarda tebe....non voglio litigare con te...ti chiedo gentilemete di smetterla però....io e sole a te non abbiamo mai fatto nulla e viceversa. ma prestarti a questo ti pone di diritto in cattiva luce. vedi un po' te


ho risposto a sole educatamente. vale anche per te la risposta.
Perchè mi hai chiamata diversamente normale?


----------



## @lex (19 Settembre 2012)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Merkel, io la chiudo qua ma quei toni da bullo usali con coloro con cui sei abituato, non certo con me
> 
> E vai a impiccarti tu, ma al ventesimo albero, quello più nascosto. Risparmia lo spettacolo al mondo.


aaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhh  lassa fa' a maronn....
e per quanto riguarda i toni da bullo le persone come te solo le manierte forti capiscono perchè già quando usi toni non amichevoli la mettono in culo agli altri...figurati se ti dovessi parlare come si parla ad una persona civile....è come dargli il lasciapassare per essere inculati al primo giramento di spalle...
tanti cari auguri


----------



## exStermy (19 Settembre 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> Sterminator mi fotte un cazzo...gli rispondo e per me finisce lì...vale meno di zero...
> hirohito e quintina...
> volete essere lasciati in pace e ava bene..io non vi nomino più e anche oggi se non in risposta l'ho fatto e se qualcun altro in futuro vi nominerà io risponderò sempre.... non partirà da me come non è partita'sta filippica se non da un post di minerva...
> detto questo si continua a dire che io vi perseguito...bene hirohito mai cagato fuori di qui perchè manco li cani (brrrrr) invece a te quintina non ti ho mai più contattato fuori di qui...nè mail..nè sms...nè facebook (e avrei potuto farlo..invece niente) o altro...quindi che tu ti senta perseguitata da me è una cazzata...quello che avevo da dire a te e a quell'essere ve l'ho detto..avete risposto e per me è finita qui. almeno da parte mia...se qualcun altro vi nominerà in futuro io darò la mia in risposta e sarà sempre quella ...ma lo dico una volta sola...la prossima volta che mi viene cagato il cazzo da uno di voi due finisce male...
> ...


ma vai a cercarte un Tir che fa manovra...


----------



## exStermy (19 Settembre 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> ahahahah sei indietro di un bel po'..sono anni che non si usa la macchina ma gli economicissimi e popolari treni che dovrebbero essere a te cari...ma certo tu di popolare hai solo la lingua, che guevara del sempione ahahahahahah


vabbe' la colletta ta' faranno pe' er carro merci...

ahahahah


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Altrettanto serenamente ti rispondo.
> E' ovvio che ho preso in prestito la tua frase dei livelli quando abbiamo scambiato opinioni in un altro 3d, perchè mi è piaciuta e la uso, ma in questo contesto il mio e deduco quello di chiara riferimento ai livelli  era perchè stavo discutendo con Oscuro.
> 
> Mi spiace ma non ho nessun motivo per fare dell'ironia con te o mandarti messaggi subliminali.
> ...


Ok.

Atipico (era atipico vero ? non mi ricordo bene) e Livelli ce li siamo giocati 

Vi avverto che io sono piuttosto suscettibile alla parola pelato  Apprezzerei diversamente crinito, o al limite, diversamente pettinato, grazie 


Sole, a scanso di equivoci, era per scherzare e cercare di stemperare gli animi  Un pò mi conosci e sai che a certi assist non riesco a resistere 

Firmato:

Storia di Un Tubarao e una Gabbianella


----------



## @lex (19 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ho risposto a sole educatamente. vale anche per te la risposta.
> Perchè mi hai chiamata diversamente normale?


perchè non credo ad una sola parola a quello che hai scritto e alla meglio non te ne frega un cazzo di essere usata...e una persona normale non si presta a questi giochetti con una per "ferire" o "infastidire" un'altra.


----------



## @lex (19 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> vabbe' la colletta ta' faranno pe' er carro merci...
> 
> ahahahah


tariffe economy caro...per noi poveretti..alla facciazza tua ahahahhahahaha


----------



## Tebe (19 Settembre 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> perchè non credo ad una sola parola a quello che hai scritto e alla meglio non te ne frega un cazzo di essere usata...e una persona normale non si presta a questi giochetti con una per "ferire" o "infastidire" un'altra.



ok, grazie per la risposta


----------



## exStermy (19 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Devi avere una vita davvero triste per sollazzarti sparando malignità a raffica su persone che non conosci e che non ti hanno mai fatto niente. Se ti avessimo fatto qualcosa capirei, ma così, solo per il gusto di malignare, boh.
> 
> Sei la brutta copia di quelle vecchiette frustrate che spettegolano guardando i vicini dal buco della serratura.
> 
> Tristezza proprio.


conservateli sti post pe' mo' che te finisce l'addubbio....

ahahahahah


----------



## @lex (19 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma vai a cercarte un Tir che fa manovra...


hai dimenticato ahahahahahahah
presa la pillolina per l'alzheimer oggi? superlavoro da forum vedo....te la ricordo io....alle 18 la pillolina verde...il colore del semaforino quando passi la strada...in effetti sarebbe meglio che passassi col rosso accussì t' liev rananz o' cazz ahahahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (19 Settembre 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> gratuita un cazzo...sono 2 giorni che prendono per il culo sole,....ma per favore, idiota ahahahha


mo' che se sa la verita', fanno bene...

ahahahah

dimmi con chi vai e ti diro' chi sei...

ahahahahah


----------



## Sole (19 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ok.
> 
> Atipico (era atipico vero ? non mi ricordo bene) e Livelli ce li siamo giocati
> 
> ...


Guarda, ti ripeto che io mi diverto a leggere certe cose. Mi fanno sorridere e niente di più.

Per me Tebe e Chiara possono continuare a parlare di livelli da qui all'eternità.


----------



## @lex (19 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ok, grazie per la risposta


ma figurati. E' stato un piacere. Spero di essere stato esaustivo.
A la prochaine


----------



## Tebe (19 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ok, grazie per la risposta


ovviamente sbagliata ma qualsiasi possa dire non verrà creduta quindi, tanto vale posso cominciare a dare messaggi subliminali veri e indirizzati, tanto anche quelli innocenti verranno comunque presi per mirati a ferire.


Minchia.
Non se ne esce.


----------



## @lex (19 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> mo' che se sa la verita', fanno bene...
> 
> ahahahah
> 
> ...


beh contando chi hai avuto per amica per anni...stiamo freschi aahhahah


----------



## oscuro (19 Settembre 2012)

*Sole*

E si e che livelli eccelsi...cazzo.....lothar, conte,luna,....miei coglioni i professoroni di sta minchia!!!


----------



## lothar57 (19 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Eccolo ha sparato un 'altra sentenza..ma vai a cagare!!!:rotfl:



che eleganza..che linguaggio forbito.....distinzione e classe..ci vediamo  al Rotary stasera???uno cone te li'ci vive...:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:...


----------



## Tebe (19 Settembre 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> ma figurati. E' stato un piacere. Spero di essere stato esaustivo.
> *A la prochaine*


senza offesa o cattiveria ma...spero di no:mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (19 Settembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> che eleganza..che linguaggio forbito.....distinzione e classe..ci vediamo  al Rotary stasera???uno cone te li'ci vive...:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:...


:festa:


----------



## @lex (19 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ovviamente sbagliata ma qualsiasi possa dire non verrà creduta quindi, tanto vale posso cominciare a dare messaggi subliminali veri e indirizzati, tanto anche quelli innocenti verranno comunque presi per mirati a ferire.
> 
> 
> Minchia.
> Non se ne esce.


ma infatti ho detto che alla meglio sei usata e che non te ne frega un cazzo perchè non ha nessun senso in un topic come questo venire a fare quello che continuate a fare tu e quell'altra. da quell'altra me lo aspetto perchè ci sono in ballo altre cose ma da te no...anche se non hai nessun motivo..anzi forse proprio perchè non hai nessun motivo ancora peggio...


----------



## oscuro (19 Settembre 2012)

*Lothar*

Guarda io con la gente falsa come te non ci andrei neanche a prendere un caffè.....!!


----------



## lothar57 (19 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ovviamente sbagliata ma qualsiasi possa dire non verrà creduta quindi, tanto vale posso cominciare a dare messaggi subliminali veri e indirizzati, tanto anche quelli innocenti verranno comunque presi per mirati a ferire.
> 
> 
> Minchia.
> Non se ne esce.



tesoro..non ci arrivano proprio...sai che la mamma degli invorniti e'sempre incinta..e sforna parti plurigemellari no???qui'c'e'ottimo esempio..ma  mi meraviglio di te...lasciali al loro plebeo e volgare turpiloqio.


----------



## @lex (19 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> senza offesa o cattiveria ma...spero di no:mrgreen:


ma figurati...era TOTALMENTE ironico...senza offesa e cattiveria eh?:mrgreen:


----------



## exStermy (19 Settembre 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> beh contando chi hai avuto per amica per anni...stiamo freschi aahhahah


ce sta n'abisso tra n'amicizia pure virtuale e farse ospita' da profugo ed altro...

ahahahahah

ma tanto da qua dovete passa' a farce ride, tu e la scimunita...

ahahahahah


----------



## oscuro (19 Settembre 2012)

*Si*

Gia questione di livelli,infimi,come buttare una vita a quasi 60 anni...!!


----------



## lothar57 (19 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Guarda io con la gente falsa come te non ci andrei neanche a prendere un caffè.....!!


falso io????ma tu sei fuori...e poi era una battuta..lo sai che le ho sempre fatte!sei ha la codona pagliuta..mi spiace


----------



## Minerva (19 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ok.
> 
> Atipico (era atipico vero ? non mi ricordo bene) e Livelli ce li siamo giocati
> 
> ...


ora ho capito perchè ti sei cancellato: per queste firme demenziali


----------



## @lex (19 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ce sta n'abisso tra n'amicizia pure virtuale e farse ospita' da profugo ed altro...
> 
> ahahahahah
> 
> ...


ahahhahahhahhahahhahahhahhah


----------



## oscuro (19 Settembre 2012)

*lothar*

No, tu sei proprio un infame è vero,per una povera cretina ti venderesti anche la madre...aveva ragione ultimo...sei poca roba.....!!!


----------



## Tebe (19 Settembre 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> ma infatti ho detto che alla meglio sei usata e che non te ne frega un cazzo perchè non ha nessun senso in un topic come questo venire a fare quello che continuate a fare tu e quell'altra. da quell'altra me lo aspetto perchè ci sono in ballo altre cose ma da te no...anche se non hai nessun motivo..anzi forse proprio perchè non hai nessun motivo ancora peggio...


veramente il motivo c'è,  e ti ripeto che non è quello che pensi tu.
Basta rileggere cosa ho scritto e ad un vero leggente balza all'occhio.


----------



## oscuro (19 Settembre 2012)

*Angelo*

Tu sei un altro che non sa leggere...forse non ti è chiaro....!!:rotfl:


----------



## exStermy (19 Settembre 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> ahahhahahhahhahahhahahhahhah


maro' gia' m'immagino la sfankulata a cui sei abituato e gia' sto a ride...

ahahahahahahahah

senz'altro sara' Sole la testa de cazzo....

come le altre...

ahahahahahah


----------



## lothar57 (19 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> No, tu sei proprio un infame è vero,per una povera cretina ti venderesti anche la madre...aveva ragione ultimo...sei poca roba.....!!!



tocchi il fondo...mia madre deceduta per  tumore dopo lunga agonia.,alle 3 di notte con solo me vicino.grazie..per aver tirato in ballo i morti..


----------



## oscuro (19 Settembre 2012)

*Lothar*

Sei patetico,piantala,è un modo di dire,imbecille cosa ne potevo sapere!fai l'uomo e non attacarti a queste cose!!


----------



## @lex (19 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Altrettanto serenamente ti rispondo.
> E' ovvio che ho preso in prestito la tua frase dei livelli quando abbiamo scambiato opinioni in un altro 3d, perchè mi è piaciuta e la uso, ma in questo contesto il mio e deduco quello di chiara riferimento ai livelli  era perchè stavo discutendo con Oscuro.
> 
> Mi spiace ma non ho nessun motivo per fare dell'ironia con te o mandarti messaggi subliminali.
> ...


e questa è la spiegazione della motivazione che dovrebbe saltare all'occhio?
ahahahahahhah scusa se mi rido tutto...di grazia ti spiace grassettare la motivazione per i diversamente intelligenti come me?


----------



## oscuro (19 Settembre 2012)

*massinfede*

Si come tua moglie!!!!:rotfl:


----------



## massinfedele (19 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sei patetico,piantala,è un modo di dire,imbecille cosa ne potevo sapere!fai l'uomo e non attacarti a queste cose!!


o merda, come ti ho gia' scritto, e tu non hai risposto perche' sei un cagasotto, dimmi dove e quando e ti vengo pestare, dal vero pero', cosi' la smetti di rompere il cazzo. stronzo


----------



## Tebe (19 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> ma ancora parli co oscuro ciucciacazzi di merda?



ciao Massi...oggi ancora convinto traditore?


----------



## massinfedele (19 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si come tua moglie!!!!:rotfl:


ti ripeto, stronzo, dove e quando


----------



## massinfedele (19 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ciao Massi...oggi ancora convinto traditore?



100 per cento, sto forum mi ha curato


----------



## oscuro (19 Settembre 2012)

*Si*

Si brrr ho paura porta tua moglie però che dopo averti lasciato per terra mi voglio divertire con lei!!!:rotfl:


----------



## massinfedele (19 Settembre 2012)

*ci senti oscuro di merds?*

dove e quando, anche uno come te puo' capire


----------



## oscuro (19 Settembre 2012)

*Angelo*

Come diceva qualcuno?questione di livelli?e sto lello der tufello solo amico loro poteva essere!!!:rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (19 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> ma ancora parli co oscuro ciucciacazzi di merda?



ciao Max come va???sai oscuro non era cosi'...ogni tanto ci scambiavamo qualche battuta di calcio e via..da ieri o ieri l'altro e'impazzito,perche'io ed altri,gli abbiamo chiesto di piantarla.io come sempre faccio con una battuta...ed e'stao finimondo.
Fai come faccio io da ora...ignoralo...


----------



## oscuro (19 Settembre 2012)

*Massi*

Si certo ho tanta paura sai.....dimmi tu..e due giorni..ancora non ho ricevuto tue notizie...!Ascolta ma che ti porti dietro la mamma?:rotfl:


----------



## massinfedele (19 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Come diceva qualcuno?questione di livelli?e sto lello der tufello solo amico loro poteva essere!!!:rotfl:


e' facile fare lo sborrone da dietro il pc, e' merda? ma vedrai che ti trovo merda, un giorno mi ti troverai accanto e ti pistero'


----------



## Tebe (19 Settembre 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> e questa è la spiegazione della motivazione che dovrebbe saltare all'occhio?
> ahahahahahhah scusa se mi rido tutto...di grazia ti spiace grassettare la motivazione per i diversamente intelligenti come me?


no. Ho già  a chi fare da Tutor.
Vuoi avere ragione? Eccotela.
Si faccio dell'ironia con Chiara.
Tanta. Su tutto e anche di più.
Qualsiasi sia la tua idea. Si. Hai ragione.


----------



## @lex (19 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Come diceva qualcuno?questione di livelli?e sto lello der tufello solo amico loro poteva essere!!!:rotfl:


10 a 1 se gli dai appuntamento non si presenta


----------



## oscuro (19 Settembre 2012)

*Lothar*

Sei patetico,e sai bene di cosa parlo,tu sei il trolley del conte...pensa tu...hai fatto tanto l'amicone!ripeto ignorami....!!!


----------



## massinfedele (19 Settembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ciao Max come va???sai oscuro non era cosi'...ogni tanto ci scambiavamo qualche battuta di calcio e via..da ieri o ieri l'altro e'impazzito,perche'io ed altri,gli abbiamo chiesto di piantarla.io come sempre faccio con una battuta...ed e'stao finimondo.
> Fai come faccio io da ora...ignoralo...


tutto bene lothar, si lo ignorero' presto, ma questa cosa di tebe non si puo' sentire. E siccome fa tanto lo sborrone, potrebbe almeno avere due palle.non le ha. ma lo trovero'


----------



## @lex (19 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> no. Ho già  a chi fare da Tutor.
> Vuoi avere ragione? Eccotela.
> Si faccio dell'ironia con Chiara.
> Tanta. Su tutto e anche di più.
> Qualsiasi sia la tua idea. Si. Hai ragione.


me l'aspettavo


----------



## Tebe (19 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> 100 per cento, sto forum mi ha curato



ne sono felice!
Non lo dire a nessuno ma io e la Matra siamo in missione chupa chupa.
Roba forte.


----------



## oscuro (19 Settembre 2012)

*Angelo*

Questi son gli amici di tebe..dimmi tu parlano parlano......minacciano...ed io mi diverto..poi mi faccio girare il cazzo e a sto giro sto povero coglione veramente mi trova alle sue spalle....!!


----------



## massinfedele (19 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sei patetico,e sai bene di cosa parlo,tu sei il trolley del conte...pensa tu...hai fatto tanto l'amicone!ripeto ignorami....!!!


oscuro di merda ti do un consiglio: smettila. Se insisti ti vengo davvero a prendere e ti rompo quel culo da checca che hai.


----------



## massinfedele (19 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Questi son gli amici di tebe..dimmi tu parlano parlano......minacciano...ed io mi diverto..poi mi faccio girare il cazzo e a sto giro sto povero coglione veramente mi trova alle sue spalle....!!


dove e quando merda


----------



## lothar57 (19 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> oscuro di merda ti do un consiglio: smettila. Se insisti ti vengo davvero a prendere e ti rompo quel culo da checca che hai.


Max......essere superiori..daiiiiiiii....:mrgreen:se stai buono ti do il cell di Tebe:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (19 Settembre 2012)

*Massinfedele*

Tu non hai capito,adesso sono io che ti vengo a prendere...cazzone!!le minacce falle a quella troia di tua moglie!Adesso mi scrivi in pvt e vediamo!!


----------



## Tebe (19 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> tutto bene lothar, si lo ignorero' presto, ma questa cosa di tebe non si puo' sentire. E siccome fa tanto lo sborrone, potrebbe almeno avere due palle.non le ha. ma lo trovero'


lascia stare, i *livelli *sono ben visibili a tutti, io intervengo con lui solo quando mi cita in merito a determinate cose, che come ho già detto nell'altro 3d oggi, mi offendono come malata e donna.
Per il resto può vaneggiare quanto vuole.
Si presenta da solo.

Lasciati scivolare addosso come faccio io.

*Livelli* Massi.
*Livelli*


----------



## massinfedele (19 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ne sono felice!
> Non lo dire a nessuno ma io e la Matra siamo in missione chupa chupa.
> Roba forte.



ottime notizie. anche io sono in viaggio e da domani: si tromba


----------



## oscuro (19 Settembre 2012)

*Complimenti*

Bei livelli,bell'amico,io sono rissoso......questo gioca con il fuoco e questi sono i tipi che piacciono a me.....!!


----------



## Tebe (19 Settembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Max......essere superiori..daiiiiiiii....:mrgreen:se stai buono ti do il cell di Tebe:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:



:festa::festa::festa:


----------



## massinfedele (19 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tu non hai capito,adesso sono io che ti vengo a prendere...cazzone!!le minacce falle a quella troia di tua moglie!Adesso mi scrivi in pvt e vediamo!!



ripeto: dove e quando merda di una merda


----------



## oscuro (19 Settembre 2012)

*che*

Su i livelli coraggio...sempre meglio..bravi!!!!:rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (19 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> ottime notizie. anche io sono in viaggio e da domani: si tromba



zitto che ti gufano!!!
pensa che io sono costretta a lasciare il mio amante diversamente duro....


sono in lutto


----------



## massinfedele (19 Settembre 2012)

*oscurooooo di meeeerda?*

dove e quando


----------



## The Cheater (19 Settembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ciao Max come va???sai oscuro non era cosi'...ogni tanto ci scambiavamo qualche battuta di calcio e via..da ieri o ieri l'altro e'impazzito,perche'io ed altri,gli abbiamo chiesto di piantarla.io come sempre faccio con una battuta...ed e'stao finimondo.
> Fai come faccio io da ora...ignoralo...


boh per me è sempre stato un idiota, anche scarso nella grammatica :singleeye:

e molto infantile, con battute degne di un 15enne smanettone 

che poi sembra insaziabile: litiga ogni giorno con qualcuno di nuovo...sarà rabbia da poco sesso :mrgreen:

però è simpatico dai, dopo tempo non ti ci incazzi più e ci giochi...in tutte le comunità trovi elementi del genere


----------



## massinfedele (19 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> zitto che ti gufano!!!
> pensa che io sono costretta a lasciare il mio amante diversamente duro....
> 
> 
> sono in lutto


se posso aiutare, saro' presto in italia.....


----------



## oscuro (19 Settembre 2012)

*Si*

Solo amico loro puoi essere...dai ti continua a scrivere ste cose e ti giuro che ti faccio una bella sorpresina ok?promesso!!


----------



## Minerva (19 Settembre 2012)

ma questo chi è, lo conosci?no, perché non mi pare un grande acquisto





Tebe ha detto:


> zitto che ti gufano!!!
> pensa che io sono costretta a lasciare il mio amante diversamente duro....
> 
> 
> sono in lutto


----------



## massinfedele (19 Settembre 2012)

*oscuro frooooocioooo*

Mi senti? dove e quando, un appuntamento pubblico cosi' ci vengono a vedere mentre ti pisto. E' semplice. O taci per sempre


----------



## oscuro (19 Settembre 2012)

*Cheater*

Be tu sei un povero imbecille e anche oggi con il tuo razzismo hai dimostrato la tua essenza...eri quello che diceva giochi chiusi vero?


----------



## massinfedele (19 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma questo chi è, lo conosci?no, perché non mi pare un grande acquisto



ho un debole per oscuro di merda frocio rottoinculo, per il resto sono tranquillo, quasi


----------



## oscuro (19 Settembre 2012)

*Massi*

Si si informati coglione..continua a giocare.....fra un pò mi divero io!!!:rotfl:


----------



## massinfedele (19 Settembre 2012)

*oscuro buco di culo a autostraaadaaaa*

no e'? lo sospettavo. allora chiudi quella bocca di merda che hai, checca


----------



## The Cheater (19 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Be tu sei un povero imbecille e anche oggi con il tuo razzismo hai dimostrato la tua essenza...eri quello che diceva giochi chiusi vero?


ma ti avevo anche detto, in risposta ai tuoi mp, che un giochicchiare pubblicamente ci stava...ci si diverte, no??? :mrgreen:

poi mi spieghi cosa c'entra il "razzismo"...volevi scrivere altro, giusto??? o è una delle tue cantonate???


----------



## massinfedele (19 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si si informati coglione..continua a giocare.....fra un pò mi divero io!!!:rotfl:


dove e quando no, eh? troppo difficile eh? sei un cagasotto, una merdaccia da pc. un rottoinculo per poveri,


----------



## Tebe (19 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma questo chi è, lo conosci?no, perché non mi pare un grande acquisto


sei sempre così rigida con i nuovi...e rilassati un pochino.

Lo sai che mi sono fatta delle meches  rosso paprika?


Sembro un pò pippi calzelunghe ora devo ammettere però non male.


----------



## oscuro (19 Settembre 2012)

*Minerva*

Bè è amico di tebe,bella cricchetta di personcine....ottimo!!!Non è rissoso,non è volgare,capisce subito,non è bovino,uno dei vostri insomma!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (19 Settembre 2012)

ecco Min, hai visto che casino hai fatto ora?

il diversamente leggente ha subito colto al volo.

o Jesus, che livelli


----------



## oscuro (19 Settembre 2012)

*cheater*

No adesso hai riaperto tu,dimostrando quello che sei,dovevamo ignorarci....ma da bravo testa di cazzo non ci riesci,chissà ti brucia ancora qualcosa....!!


----------



## massinfedele (19 Settembre 2012)

*ricapitolando*

per gli utenti, oscuro di merda ha rifiutato la mia gentile proposta. Trattasi di sborrone cagasotto. Ora te ne puoi andare affanculo con le merde come te. se ti rivolgi a me in futuro, che sia per il dove e quando, per il resto non ho nulla da dirti. Dove e quando sul forum ed io ci saro', merda


----------



## oscuro (19 Settembre 2012)

*Si*

Questo è degno di voi,giusto, ma questo mica offende e minaccia...sono io che interpreto male....!!!:rotfl:


----------



## massinfedele (19 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> sei sempre così rigida con i nuovi...e rilassati un pochino.
> 
> Lo sai che mi sono fatta delle meches rosso paprika?
> 
> ...


a suo favore c'e'da dire che non sono partito proprio benone per chi non mi ha mai letto. comunque, volevo solo verificare se la merda aveva capito. Aveva capito e scappa. Me lo aspettavo ma almeno ora lo sanno tutti


----------



## The Cheater (19 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> No adesso hai riaperto tu,dimostrando quello che sei,dovevamo ignorarci....ma da bravo testa di cazzo non ci riesci,chissà ti brucia ancora qualcosa....!!


devo pubblicare gli mp? dai...ripeto, non ti prendo di mira ne nulla...cazzeggio, è divertente ogni tanto vedere come litighi quotidianamente con qualcuno di nuovo...è impossibile ignorarti, non fosse altro che passi 24ore al giorno qui...

dai...tu uno come te non lo molleresti mai :carneval:

ma ti prego, spiegami: cosa caspita volevi dire con razzista???


----------



## oscuro (19 Settembre 2012)

*Massi*

Mi dovresti gentilmente contattare in pvt per motivi che la tua ignoranza ti porta a non sapere....son due giorni che aspetto ma il nulla....fatti spiegare perchè certe cose non posso scriverle qui....ma sei troppo stupido per capire...contattami,se no il cagasotto sei tu!!!


----------



## oscuro (19 Settembre 2012)

*cheater*

Sai non devo spiegazioni a soggetti come te,se ti brucia il sederino per motivi che sappiamo io e te...cazzi tuoi,però non rompere il cazzo che ho cominciato io...!ok?


----------



## Tebe (19 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> a suo favore c'e'da dire che non sono partito proprio benone per chi non mi ha mai letto. comunque, volevo solo verificare se la merda aveva capito. Aveva capito e scappa. Me lo aspettavo ma almeno ora lo sanno tutti


tranquillo, sapevamo già.

Detto questo però ora basta.
Giorni che va avanti, stiamo un pò in sciallanza, essù (cit)

Non hai ancora letto nulla sui livelli?
Se vuoi ti spiego.


----------



## massinfedele (19 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi dovresti gentilmente contattare in pvt per motivi che la tua ignoranza ti porta a non sapere....son due giorni che aspetto ma il nulla....fatti spiegare perchè certe cose non posso scriverle qui....ma sei troppo stupido per capire...contattami,se no il cagasotto sei tu!!!


dove e quando, solo questo. non e' difficile merda. Non fare finta di non capire o aggrapparti al privato. Io voglio un appuntamento pubblico bello, senno' mi scappi. E invece ti voglio sistemare per benino, alla luce del solo. Siamo due adulti e possiamo decidere di pistarci, non ci sono problemi., Dove e quando merda di una merda.Dove e Quando. Mi capisci o la strizza ti assorda?


----------



## The Cheater (19 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sai non devo spiegazioni a soggetti come te,se ti brucia il sederino per motivi che sappiamo io e te...cazzi tuoi,però non rompere il cazzo che ho cominciato io...!ok?


ok, non sai cosa sia il razzismo e hai usato come al solito un termine a cazzo di cane 

continua così...:up:


----------



## Tebe (19 Settembre 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> ok, non sai cosa sia il razzismo e hai usato come al solito un termine a cazzo di cane
> 
> continua così...:up:


dislessico?


----------



## massinfedele (19 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> tranquillo, sapevamo già.
> 
> Detto questo però ora basta.
> Giorni che va avanti, stiamo un pò in sciallanza, essù (cit)
> ...



 ma se me ne ero andato apposta? tonro qui e sto cojone ancora blatera, non si puo' sentire. Almeno abbia il coraggio di incontrarmi o di smetterla di essere ignorante, chiedo molto?


----------



## oscuro (19 Settembre 2012)

*Si*

Si abbiamo capito che hai voglia di passare guai e  hai trovato la persona giusta...però non fare come altri..adesso continua.....scirivimi in pvt....perchè ancora non mi è arrivato nulla!!!!:rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (19 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> ma se me ne ero andato apposta? tonro qui e sto cojone ancora blatera, non si puo' sentire. Almeno abbia il coraggio di incontrarmi o di smetterla di essere ignorante, chiedo molto?


Temo di si.


----------



## massinfedele (19 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> dislessico?


e' noto difetto dei traditori


----------



## The Cheater (19 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> dislessico?


pensavo più ad analfabeta, ma forse esagero...

...ignorante, con punte di tamarragine  :sonar:


----------



## oscuro (19 Settembre 2012)

*Cheater*

Be ti sei beccato dell'imbecille da tutti oggi per la tua uscita sui froci...cmq non uscirtene in futuro che ho cominciato io sii coerente stavolta!!!:up:


----------



## oscuro (19 Settembre 2012)

*Cheater*

Ma cosa è che ti brucia cheater cosa?diccelo..dai coraggio....!!:rotfl:


----------



## massinfedele (19 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Temo di si.



aggiungo che il mio intervento e' nato perche'lui ti ha offesa in maniera indegna, ha detto che se ne andava ed io ho detto che faceva bene. Ha cominciato a vomitare insulti come un cane randagio. Allora io dico, se insulti sei anche un gingillo fisico. ma no, il povero e' tutto cacca e distintivo.


----------



## oscuro (19 Settembre 2012)

*Si*

Si e continuerò caro massi...poi vediamo....!!:rotfl:


----------



## massinfedele (19 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si abbiamo capito che hai voglia di passare guai e hai trovato la persona giusta...però non fare come altri..adesso continua.....scirivimi in pvt....perchè ancora non mi è arrivato nulla!!!!:rotfl:


ti ripeto merda: dove e quando, me lo puoi mandare anche in privato se vuoi, ma io poi lo pubblico qui. Vuoi che propongo io dove e quando merda? poi ci vieni?


----------



## contepinceton (19 Settembre 2012)

:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:  :carneval::carneval:

[video=youtube;qHklUkXIZ_M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qHklUkXIZ_M&feature=related[/video]


----------



## The Cheater (19 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Be ti sei beccato dell'imbecille da tutti oggi per la tua uscita sui froci...cmq non uscirtene in futuro che ho cominciato io sii coerente stavolta!!!:up:


ma vedi che allora sei anche cieco oltre che sciocco?

non ho minimamente parlato di gay (azzz, i FROCI come li hai chiamati tu saranno felicissimi della tua difesa)

mi riferivo alle checche maledette e ho scritto chiaramente che questa categoria non ha NULLA A CHE FARE con i gusti sessuali, bensì è un modo di essere, di porsi, di fare e di approcciarsi alle situazioni...

ho scritto termini troppo complessi per te? ti scoppia la testa??? prendi fiato, un dizionario tascabile e rileggi


----------



## oscuro (19 Settembre 2012)

*Massi*

Certo che ci vengo scherzi...non avrei più la faccia per girare qui!!:up:Credo che farò prima io..tu continua così....!!:up:


----------



## massinfedele (19 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si e continuerò caro massi...poi vediamo....!!:rotfl:


tanto ormai bello e' chiaro anche ai morti. io aspetto, quando vuoi, ti pisto. Attendo tue figlio di troia, e ti prometto che se accetterai ti ricorderai di me per sempre


----------



## Tebe (19 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> e' noto difetto dei traditori


*AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH*


----------



## massinfedele (19 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Certo che ci vengo scherzi...non avrei più la faccia per girare qui!!:up:Credo che farò prima io..tu continua così....!!:up:


anche dopo il nostro incontro non avrai piu' la faccia, merda cagasotto. detto questo attendo tue. se non ne ricevo, vatti a cambiare le mutande almeno


----------



## oscuro (19 Settembre 2012)

*Cheater*

No..ti sei preso proprio dell'imbecille da tutti oggi!continua con il vostro nuovo amichetto...questioni di livelli,segue le tue orme,e anche lui come te finirà per chiedermi di non andare oltre e finirla...ricordi vero?son abituato a queste cose,che tedio...vi saluto!!!:up:


----------



## The Cheater (19 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma cosa è che ti brucia cheater cosa?diccelo..dai coraggio....!!:rotfl:


niente, niente di niente 

gioco un po', sei diventato il mio antistress :mrgreen:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> un mondo di post fa, SOLE ha chiesto di usare il telefono per chiarire faccende personali vecchie o nuove
> 
> mi unisco alla sua richiesta e rimango in attesa di riscontro positivo
> 
> ...





Sole ha detto:


> Guarda, ti ripeto che io mi diverto a leggere certe cose. Mi fanno sorridere e niente di più.
> 
> Per me Tebe e Chiara possono continuare a parlare di livelli da qui all'eternità.



ho chiesto stamattina, firmandomi scherzosamente in questo post,
che esaudissero il tuo desiderio di risolvere certe faccende fuori dal forum

ho continuato a cretineggiare per tutta la giornata con Tebe, in pubblico e in privato
per vedere se si riesce a riportare la conversazione su toni normali

ma a quanto pare è impossibile

tralascio di specificarti cosa a me NON FA PER NIENTE SORRIDERE, tanto lo sai già


----------



## oscuro (19 Settembre 2012)

*Massi*

Tu devi fare due cose:mi contatti in pvt e ci accordiamo,o continui a minacciarmi ogni giorno per una decina di giorni...e non c'è bisogno di trovarmi...dai coraggio vediamo sto nuovo fenomeno flap flap...!!Vi lascio ai vostri discernimenti...!!!!


----------



## exStermy (19 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> tanto ormai bello e' chiaro anche ai morti. io aspetto, quando vuoi, ti pisto. Attendo tue figlio di troia, e ti prometto che se accetterai ti ricorderai di me per sempre


ma sai che incuriosisci?

ahahahah

secondo me uno che te rompe er culo sul serio te lo rompe...

e mica sur web...

ahahahahah


----------



## Tebe (19 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> aggiungo che il mio intervento e' nato perche'lui ti ha offesa in maniera indegna, ha detto che se ne andava ed io ho detto che faceva bene. Ha cominciato a vomitare insulti come un cane randagio. Allora io dico, se insulti sei anche un gingillo fisico. ma no, il povero e' tutto cacca e distintivo.



Lo sappiamo tutti Massi, davvero. Tutti hanno letto e questa cosa l'abbiamo già fatta fuori.

Ovviamente è modus operandi del diversamente leggente metterla in rissa, con insulti vari e quant'altro.
Capisco che tu, da nuovo, possa esserne rimasto disgustato ma ti assicuro che poi ci fai il callo.
Detto questo sbagli a cadere nella sua trappola becera oltre un certo livello.
Ci sarà sempre qualcuno su cui lui butterà addosso le sue menzogne da diversamente leggente e a questo punto anche capente, quindi.
Non se ne esce.

Ironia.
Ironia a manetta.

Poi ovviamente se ci sono delle cose che per te sono imprescindibili fai bene a continuare ad evidenziarle, ma attento a non fare il suo gioco di insulti a guerriglia.

Essù Massi

:festa:


----------



## oscuro (19 Settembre 2012)

*Cheater*

Tranquillo adesso tu ridiventi il mio di antistress..stavolta da bravo mafiosetto a chi darai la colpa?Simy?tebe?a chi?:rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (19 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> No..ti sei preso proprio dell'imbecille da tutti oggi!continua con il vostro nuovo amichetto...questioni di livelli,segue le tue orme,e anche lui come te finirà per chiedermi di non andare oltre e finirla...ricordi vero?son abituato a queste cose,che tedio...vi saluto!!!:up:


Anche tu adesso cominci con i livelli?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## The Cheater (19 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tranquillo adesso tu ridiventi il mio di antistress..stavolta da bravo mafiosetto a chi darai la colpa?Simy?tebe?a chi?:rotfl:


mmmmm dimenticavo:

5 ottobre, metti in calendario...ore 13,30 in via veneto difronte l'hotel majestic

ti aspetto, ti offro il pranzo...


----------



## oscuro (19 Settembre 2012)

*Tutti*

Si 4 sfigati più il nuovo flap flap....che se continua così...ci divertiamo per davvero!!!!:rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (19 Settembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ho chiesto stamattina, firmandomi scherzosamente in questo post,
> che esaudissero il tuo desiderio di risolvere certe faccende fuori dal forum
> 
> ho continuato a cretineggiare per tutta la giornata con Tebe, in pubblico e in privato
> ...



Già spiegato.
Non ci crede.
Vediamo se hai miglior fortuna, se no.
Pazienza


----------



## oscuro (19 Settembre 2012)

*Si*

Si poi ci facciamo una passeggiata!!:up:


----------



## Tebe (19 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Anche tu adesso cominci con i livelli?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



ha imparato una parola nuova, come prima interagire.


----------



## exStermy (19 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tranquillo adesso tu ridiventi il mio di antistress..stavolta da bravo mafiosetto a chi darai la colpa?Simy?tebe?a chi?:rotfl:


ma e' sparito er massimocojone?

ahahahah


----------



## contepinceton (19 Settembre 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> mmmmm dimenticavo:
> 
> 5 ottobre, metti in calendario...ore 13,30 in via veneto difronte l'hotel majestic
> 
> ti aspetto, ti offro il pranzo...


No scusa ehm...
Cioè...se proprio devi prendere un aereo...insomma vieni da me no?
Magari poi andiamo insieme dalla Matra e andiamo a prendere un aperitivo da Tebe no?

Ma se hai impegni...


----------



## Tebe (19 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ha imparato una parola nuova, come prima interagire.


ops. Cattiva tebe.

Ragazzi me ne vado!

A dopo!


----------



## oscuro (19 Settembre 2012)

*Tebe*

Sei proprio cretina,per davvero!!:rotfl:


----------



## exStermy (19 Settembre 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> mmmmm dimenticavo:
> 
> 5 ottobre, metti in calendario...ore 13,30 in via veneto difronte l'hotel majestic
> 
> ti aspetto, ti offro il pranzo...


se l'appuntamento te lo sposti davanti ad un pronto soccorso guadagni tempo...

me lo fai inkazzare, me lo fai...

ahahahah


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> no. Ho già  a chi fare da Tutor.
> Vuoi avere ragione? Eccotela.
> *Si faccio dell'ironia con Chiara.*
> Tanta.* Su tutto e anche di più.*
> Qualsiasi sia la tua idea. Si. Hai ragione.



diglielo che facciamo anche qualcos'altro, Divina


su tutto
e anche di più

cose tipo questa:







e questa:







e...ovvio....questa:


----------



## The Cheater (19 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No scusa ehm...
> Cioè...se proprio devi prendere un aereo...insomma vieni da me no?
> Magari poi andiamo insieme dalla Matra e andiamo a prendere un aperitivo da Tebe no?
> 
> Ma se hai impegni...


il 5 dovevo essere a milano ma al 99% hanno spostato l'appuntamento a roma

vedrò di far coincidiere altre cose molto presto per venire dalle vostre parti :up:


----------



## oscuro (19 Settembre 2012)

*Stermy*

Si questo fa volontariato insieme a tebe...però mi raccomando...non farmelo scappare perchè questo passa i guai sul serio!!!:rotfl:


----------



## exStermy (19 Settembre 2012)

vabbe' massimocojone, mo' vado a magna'...

nun te anna' che i cojoni come te so' sempre beneaccetti qua...

ahahahah


----------



## oscuro (19 Settembre 2012)

*Cheater*

Io ci sarò veramente...non darmi buca però!!:up:


----------



## The Cheater (19 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> se l'appuntamento te lo sposti davanti ad un pronto soccorso guadagni tempo...
> 
> me lo fai inkazzare, me lo fai...
> 
> ahahahah


aspetto anche te, ore 13,30 non più tardi

sai dove è il majestic vero? sai dove è via veneto??? non frequenti certe zone?

vestiti bene mi raccomando, o vi arrestano a tipo immigrati tossico dipendenti :mrgreen:


----------



## massinfedele (19 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Lo sappiamo tutti Massi, davvero. Tutti hanno letto e questa cosa l'abbiamo già fatta fuori.
> 
> Ovviamente è modus operandi del diversamente leggente metterla in rissa, con insulti vari e quant'altro.
> Capisco che tu, da nuovo, possa esserne rimasto disgustato ma ti assicuro che poi ci fai il callo.
> ...




hai ragionissima, e debbo dirti che sono davvero molto colpito da quel che scrivi. Qui ed in vari altri posti. Sempre delle belle parole e dei concetti che hanno un senso, ma un senso vero.

Nel merito, la cosa per me e' chiusa, La era gia' l'altro giorno. Ci sono alcuni individui stupidi che rendono poco piacevole il colloquio, che invece potrebbe essere piacevolissimo, perche' da quel che leggo molta gente qui ha testa e anima. Alle volte sono un po' sanguigno, anche nella vita reale purtroppo, Ma fortunatamente la maggior parte delle volte la testa prevale.

Un po' dell'ira veniva proprio dal tema della malattia, che ha coinvolto anche me. Di fronte a queste cose mi aspetteri che la gente dicesse "oddio, scusa, non ci avevo pensato o non lo sapevo". E invece no, insulti. E' li' che mi parte la brocca. ma poi passa.

Grazie dei tuoi messaggi, davvero


----------



## exStermy (19 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si questo fa volontariato insieme a tebe...però mi raccomando...non farmelo scappare perchè questo passa i guai sul serio!!!:rotfl:


quanno se li cercano....

vanno accontentati...

ahahahahahah


----------



## oscuro (19 Settembre 2012)

*Massi*

io aspetto fenomeno...una minaccia al giorno per 10 giorni..falla alla mia persona e ti giuro che ti faccio una sorpresa..graditissima!Promesso!!


----------



## massinfedele (19 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma e' sparito er massimocojone?
> 
> ahahahah


ecco la merda numero 2. A te maco te lo propongo, tanto e' evidente che sei na coifeca. VAFFANCULO MERDA


----------



## exStermy (19 Settembre 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> aspetto anche te, ore 13,30 non più tardi
> 
> sai dove è il majestic vero? sai dove è via veneto??? non frequenti certe zone?
> 
> vestiti bene mi raccomando, o vi arrestano a tipo immigrati tossico dipendenti :mrgreen:


famme capi', tu vai per essere menato in smoking?

ahahahahahah


----------



## oscuro (19 Settembre 2012)

*Cheater*

Conosco il posto benissimo....lavoro in zona...!!:rotfl:


----------



## massinfedele (19 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> io aspetto fenomeno...una minaccia al giorno per 10 giorni..falla alla mia persona e ti giuro che ti faccio una sorpresa..graditissima!Promesso!!


am aspetti che merda? ci vai da the cheater?vengo anche io li


----------



## massinfedele (19 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Conosco il posto benissimo....lavoro in zona...!!:rotfl:



ottimo merda, ci si vede li


----------



## exStermy (19 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> ecco la merda numero 2. A te maco te lo propongo, tanto e' evidente che sei na coifeca. VAFFANCULO MERDA


e prova che te costa...magari rimani contento e guadagni dei punti....

DE SUTURAAAAAA!!!!

ahahahahahah


----------



## massinfedele (19 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> famme capi', tu vai per essere menato in smoking?
> 
> ahahahahahah


vieni pure te puliscicessi, che ci divertiamo


----------



## The Cheater (19 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> famme capi', tu vai per essere menato in smoking?
> 
> ahahahahahah


io faccio tutto da signore, capisco che tu sia abituato a stare in magliettina e bermuda ma ti adegui :mrgreen:

ri-pe-to...l'invito è aperto anche a te, metti una tuta come di consueto e vedrò di farti passare stavolta

fai il bravo e oltre al pranzo offerto magari ti lascio una 100 per comprarti qualcosa di carino per la prossima volta...

...poi ti indico io a roma dove andare a fare acquisti...:up:


----------



## massinfedele (19 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> e prova che te costa...magari rimani contento e guadagni dei punti....
> 
> DE SUTURAAAAAA!!!!
> 
> ahahahahahah


ottimo stronzo, allora ti aspetto li'


----------



## The Cheater (19 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Conosco il posto benissimo....lavoro in zona...!!:rotfl:


MERAVIGLIOSO

io alloggerò li


----------



## oscuro (19 Settembre 2012)

*Stermy*

Ma no, io sono uno timoroso,sono impiegato alle poste,ho paura della violenza,mai avuto risse,usato smezzi coercitivi,non son stato mai minacciato con coltelli,pistole finte,ho paura delle pistole,dei tossici,insomma andrò a questo incontro un pò intimorito...!!Io la notte quando torno dal mio lavoro....ho tanta paura...!!


----------



## exStermy (19 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> vieni pure te puliscicessi, che ci divertiamo


io dico che nun te divertiresti...

la tua capoccia che fa crack cor crick nun suona bene...

fidate....


----------



## massinfedele (19 Settembre 2012)

*bene sborone*

allora ci si vede li'. fine della discussione per quanto mi riguarda


----------



## oscuro (19 Settembre 2012)

*Massi*

Se io non ti VEDRò FARE QUELLO CHE TI HO DETTO DI FARE però la merdina cagasotto sarai tu giusto?In pvt ancora nulla....!!


----------



## exStermy (19 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> allora ci si vede li'. fine della discussione per quanto mi riguarda


te sei gia' cagato sotto pe' na' cricckata virtuale?

scommetto che te darai malato...

ahahahah


----------



## massinfedele (19 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> io dico che nun te divertiresti...
> 
> la tua capoccia che fa crack cor crick nun suona bene...
> 
> fidate....



l'appuntamento c'e', puoi usare il futuro merda. Ti aspetto a te e a quel rottoinculo del tuo stupido amico


----------



## massinfedele (19 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Se io non ti VEDRò FARE QUELLO CHE TI HO DETTO DI FARE però la merdina cagasotto sarai tu giusto?In pvt ancora nulla....!!


ma che cazzo c'hai co sto privato? l'appuntamento c'e', hai accettato. Ottimo cosi'. Ci si vede li'.


----------



## exStermy (19 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> l'appuntamento c'e', puoi usare il futuro merda. Ti aspetto a te e a quel rottoinculo del tuo stupido amico


tu cosa porti? come te fai riconosce?

dalla carrozzella?

ahahahahah


----------



## massinfedele (19 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> te sei gia' cagato sotto pe' na' cricckata virtuale?
> 
> scommetto che te darai malato...
> 
> ahahahah



vedremo chi chiacchierera',


----------



## oscuro (19 Settembre 2012)

*Massi*

Sai leggere vero? sei amico di quell'imbecille di tebe giusto?allora fai come ti ho detto e credimi non c'è bisogno di darci appuntamenti,minacciami per una decina di giorni,minacce alla persona mi racomando,poi ci incontriamo senza appuntamento scommetti?


----------



## massinfedele (19 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> tu cosa porti? come te fai riconosce?
> 
> dalla carrozzella?
> 
> ahahahahah



sono certo che ci riconosceremo, non ti preoccupare dei dettagli. pensa a venire tu


----------



## exStermy (19 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> vedremo chi chiacchierera',


ed io ho gia' visto quanto sei cojone...ahahahah

no' sciroccato che te da' na' sprangata cosi' impari come se sta ar monno, vedrai che lo trovi...

ahahahahah


----------



## oscuro (19 Settembre 2012)

*Massi*

cheater è un altro discorso...!con te si fa come ho detto se no sei tu il frocetto cagasotto....ok?stermy in pvt ancora nulla!!


----------



## massinfedele (19 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sai leggere vero? sei amico di quell'imbecille di tebe giusto?allora fai come ti ho detto e credimi non c'è bisogno di darci appuntamenti,minacciami per una decina di giorni,minacce alla persona mi racomando,poi ci incontriamo senza appuntamento scommetti?


l'appuntamento c'e'.punto. io ci saro'. tu vedremo


----------



## exStermy (19 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> sono certo che ci riconosceremo, non ti preoccupare dei dettagli. pensa a venire tu


veramente, quanno mi moje acconsente vengo sempre...

ahahahah


----------



## massinfedele (19 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> cheater è un altro discorso...!con te si fa come ho detto se no sei tu il frocetto cagasotto....ok?stermy in pvt ancora nulla!![/QUOTE
> 
> vabbe' ho capito va, la cacca sale.


----------



## oscuro (19 Settembre 2012)

*No*

che fai gia scappi?Cheater è una cosa tu un'altra..ti ho detto cosa fare....sai, sei così stupido da non aver capito di essere finito in qualcosa più grande di te...!!!


----------



## exStermy (19 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> cheater è un altro discorso...!con te si fa come ho detto se no sei tu il frocetto cagasotto....ok?stermy in pvt ancora nulla!!


er segaiolo i pm li manna solo pe' prega' de ciula' quarche derelitta co' le ragnatele...

ahahahahah


----------



## massinfedele (19 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ed io ho gia' visto quanto sei cojone...ahahahah
> 
> no' sciroccato che te da' na' sprangata cosi' impari come se sta ar monno, vedrai che lo trovi...
> 
> ahahahahah


si portati la spranga che ti puo' servire


----------



## oscuro (19 Settembre 2012)

*Si*

Si massi la tua...fatti spiegare hai ftto il coglione con la persona sbaglita e adesso e già tardi!!In bocca al lupo!!:rotfl:A presto!!


----------



## massinfedele (19 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> che fai gia scappi?Cheater è una cosa tu un'altra..ti ho detto cosa fare....sai, sei così stupido da non aver capito di essere finito in qualcosa più grande di te...!!!


 ma ci vieni o no merda?


----------



## massinfedele (19 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si massi la tua...fatti spiegare hai ftto il coglione con la persona sbaglita e adesso e già tardi!!In bocca al lupo!!:rotfl:A presto!!


bello de zio, parla parla, e' l'unica cosa che puoi fa', ma vatteneaffanculo stronzo


----------



## oscuro (19 Settembre 2012)

*Massi*

Ma vuoi essere perseguito per reati penali?Coglione certe cose vuoi scriverle in pvt o no?ma sei proprio una amico di tebe...la divina tebe...!!


----------



## massinfedele (19 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma vuoi essere perseguito per reati penali?Coglione certe cose vuoi scriverle in pvt o no?ma sei proprio una amico di tebe...la divina tebe...!!



ma quali reti penali, beota. se io e te decidiamo pubblicamente di incontrarci non e' reato


----------



## oscuro (19 Settembre 2012)

*Massi*

Ma io e te, se fai come ti dico ci vediamo prima...però devi darmi ascolto!!poi vediamo che fai, chi pisti,spranghe...!!


----------



## massinfedele (19 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma vuoi essere perseguito per reati penali?Coglione certe cose vuoi scriverle in pvt o no?ma sei proprio una amico di tebe...la divina tebe...!!



forza merda citami il reato vediamo un po'


----------



## oscuro (19 Settembre 2012)

*Sei*

Sei proprio di un ignoranza rara credimi,solo un amico di tebe..mi raccomando continua testa di minchia...fai come ti ho detto!!:rotfl:


----------



## massinfedele (19 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma io e te, se fai come ti dico ci vediamo prima...però devi darmi ascolto!!poi vediamo che fai, chi pisti,spranghe...!!


ci vediamo prima allora, io non ho problemi e non e' reato. al massimo rissa, ma lo possiamo fare in un posto privato e non ci sono problemi


----------



## oscuro (19 Settembre 2012)

*No*

No tu fai come ti dico e poi ci divertiamo!!:rotfl:sarà contenta tua moglie....che vieni qui a minacciare...ma quanto mi divertirò!!!


----------



## massinfedele (19 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sei proprio di un ignoranza rara credimi,solo un amico di tebe..mi raccomando continua testa di minchia...fai come ti ho detto!!:rotfl:


citami il reato becero idiota


----------



## oscuro (19 Settembre 2012)

*Rissa?*

Rissa?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Magari lesioni personali,violenza privata,minacce.....tu prosegui che io mi sto già divertendo sai...sei proprio amico di tebe!!!


----------



## massinfedele (19 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Rissa?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Magari lesioni personali,violenza privata,minacce.....tu prosegui che io mi sto già divertendo sai...sei proprio amico di tebe!!!


minacce e violenza privata li scartiamo per ovvie ragioni.lesioni ahime' si, ma solo dopo che ti avro' pistato/ mi potrai denunciare, ma io portero legittima difesa


----------



## oscuro (19 Settembre 2012)

*Massi*

ti avevo pure avvisato....vabbè a presto!!Un bacio a te e alla divina,io vado a lavorare alle poste!!!Ciao,e non ti preoccupare ....magari ti trovo io!!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (19 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> cio' non toglie che sto posto e' na' chiavica spaziale ed i consigli che si danno in buona fede se li ficcano bellamente per il culo...
> 
> a sto punto spero solo che non diminuisca l'alto tasso de sciroccati...
> 
> ...


pochissimi :rotfl:


----------



## massinfedele (19 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> No tu fai come ti dico e poi ci divertiamo!!:rotfl:sarà contenta tua moglie....che vieni qui a minacciare...ma quanto mi divertirò!!!



ecco che ci vuoi fare con i messaggi in privato, farmi identificare per denunciarmi a mia moglie


----------



## massinfedele (19 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> ti avevo pure avvisato....vabbè a presto!!Un bacio a te e alla divina,io vado a lavorare alle poste!!!Ciao,e non ti preoccupare ....magari ti trovo io!!


se se, scappa scappa merda


----------



## contepinceton (19 Settembre 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> il 5 dovevo essere a milano ma al 99% hanno spostato l'appuntamento a roma
> 
> vedrò di far coincidiere altre cose molto presto per venire dalle vostre parti :up:


Ah sarebbe fantastico...


----------



## massinfedele (19 Settembre 2012)

*oscuro merdone*

non dimenticarti di cambiare le mutande sporche di merda che fai brutta figura


----------



## oscuro (19 Settembre 2012)

*Massi*

Dici che ti devo denunciare?ma no, se il referto supera i 40 giorni si procede d'ufficio...un amico mi ha detto così,però adesso devi continuare a minacciare la mia persona...se no farai una gran figura di merda davanti a tutti!!Le minacce son procedibili a querela....ho amici strani io..ma tranquillo sono ignorante!!!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (19 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ti do un'indizio, galleggia.
> 
> [/COLOR]


come pezzettini di pizza sul vomito? :rotfl:


----------



## massinfedele (19 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dici che ti devo denunciare?ma no, se il referto supera i 40 giorni si procede d'ufficio...un amico mi ha detto così,però adesso devi continuare a minacciare la mia persona...se no farai una gran figura di merda davanti a tutti!!Le minacce son procedibili a querela....ho amici strani io..ma tranquillo sono ignorante!!!


ah ecco, bravo denunciami. pero' mi prometti che vieni? ti voglio solo parlare, promesso


----------



## Zod (19 Settembre 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> aspetto anche te, ore 13,30 non più tardi
> 
> sai dove è il majestic vero? sai dove è via veneto??? non frequenti certe zone?
> 
> vestiti bene mi raccomando, o vi arrestano a tipo immigrati tossico dipendenti :mrgreen:


Non entro nel merito della questione ma vi sarei grato se evitaste di spruzzare sangue sui muri del mio albergo.

Grazie.

S*B


----------



## The Cheater (19 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ah sarebbe fantastico...


entro natale vorrei fare la mia annuale puntatina a venezia...sai, ho il vizietto del casinò 

te la fai tu una passeggiatina e poi ti invito a pranzo??? :up:


----------



## massinfedele (19 Settembre 2012)

Zod ha detto:


> Non entro nel merito della questione ma vi sarei grato se evitaste di spruzzare sangue sui muri del mio albergo.
> 
> Grazie.
> 
> S*B


ahahahha, grandissimo

ci si prova


----------



## massinfedele (19 Settembre 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> entro natale vorrei fare la mia annuale puntatina a venezia...sai, ho il vizietto del casinò
> 
> te la fai tu una passeggiatina e poi ti invito a pranzo??? :up:



scusami cheater se mi sono permesso di approfittare del tuo gentile invito, pensavo venisse utile, pare di no


----------



## The Cheater (19 Settembre 2012)

Zod ha detto:


> Non entro nel merito della questione ma vi sarei grato se evitaste di spruzzare sangue sui muri del mio albergo.
> 
> Grazie.
> 
> S*B


minkia...lavori al majestic???

vabè ci spostiamo sopra...diciamo verso l'hard rock cafè...

...però il pranzo del majestic...


----------



## contepinceton (19 Settembre 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> entro natale vorrei fare la mia annuale puntatina a venezia...sai, ho il vizietto del casinò
> 
> te la fai tu una passeggiatina e poi ti invito a pranzo??? :up:


Ok...
Certooooooooooooooo
Mai stato al casinò sai...
Ma so dov'è...
SI facciamo...


----------



## The Cheater (19 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> scusami cheater se mi sono permesso di approfittare del tuo gentile invito, pensavo venisse utile, pare di no


eh ma io il pranzo a 1-2 posso pagarlo...poi per i canoni dei miei ristoranti siamo oltre...

mica sono un coatto romanaccio tamarro come questi qua che mangia da pastarito e mcdondald's

...se spendo tutto per il pranzo, la MAGGGGGICA notte romana come la passo??? :mrgreen:


----------



## massinfedele (19 Settembre 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> eh ma io il pranzo a 1-2 posso pagarlo...poi per i canoni dei miei ristoranti siamo oltre...
> 
> mica sono un coatto romanaccio tamarro come questi qua che mangia da pastarito e mcdondald's
> 
> ...se spendo tutto per il pranzo, la MAGGGGGICA notte romana come la passo??? :mrgreen:



ha ragione, mi sono allargato un po'. me ne scuso, mi sono fatto girare le balle


----------



## Quibbelqurz (19 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No. Con gli amici bisogna essere sinceri. E se uno ritiene che un amico stia facendo una cazzata, anzi una gran cazzata, non solo fa bene a farglielo presente (sempre se sia rischiesto il suo parere, beninteso) ma anche a non appoggiarlo, in caso. E ci mancherebbe.


con gli amici si chiede il permesso di poterci essere sinceri a volte. specie gli amici migliori. è questa la differenza maggiore fra amici e amici. non ferire a spada tratta quando l'altro non è in grado di parare il colpo.


----------



## oscuro (19 Settembre 2012)

*Massi*

Tutto faremo tranne che parlare...ma ancora non mi contatti,,,e adesso?


----------



## Zod (19 Settembre 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> eh ma io il pranzo a 1-2 posso pagarlo...poi per i canoni dei miei ristoranti siamo oltre...
> 
> mica sono un coatto romanaccio tamarro come questi qua che mangia da pastarito e mcdondald's
> 
> ...se spendo tutto per il pranzo, la MAGGGGGICA notte romana come la passo??? :mrgreen:


Magari per una volta trovi una che te la dà gratis...

S*B


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Settembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> con gli amici si chiede il permesso di poterci essere sinceri a volte. specie gli amici migliori. è questa la differenza maggiore fra amici e amici. non ferire a spada tratta quando l'altro non è in grado di parare il colpo.


Casomai è il contrario, al limite. Cioè la regola è la sincerità ma a volte ed in certi casi ci può stare che si
possa soprassedere. Ma sono, appunto, casi spuri. Altrimenti non è amicizia ma un'altra cosa.


----------



## massinfedele (19 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tutto faremo tranne che parlare...ma ancora non mi contatti,,,e adesso?


oscuro, non ti contatto perche' non conosco questo forum e temo che magari tu possa risalire a me. non tempo i pistaggi, ne ho fatti tanti, ma temo di mettere la mia vita familiare a rischio per questa fesseria. per questo non ti scrivo.
 ora non mi importa nulla, l'ira mi e' passata. mi sono reso conto di essermi lasciato andare e me ne scuso con te e con gli altri. stavo appunto tentando di cancellarmi senza successo...
Non approvo i tuoi comportamenti, ma i miei non erano da meno. Ora puoi chiamarmi cagasotto e dirmi quel che vuoi. liberissimo di farlo. Mi sono comportato come un'idiota, alle volte perdo la brocca.


----------



## oscuro (19 Settembre 2012)

*massi*

No,adesso sei tu la merda caro mio,ti avevo anche avvisato,sono cazzi tuoi ora...sei il mio nuovo giochino!tu risse non ne hai mai fatte sei solo un povero idiote,bene,adesso continuerò io!!!


----------



## oscuro (19 Settembre 2012)

*Massi*

Ti trovo uguale stronzo!!Tebe questa è la fine di questi pupazzi,bell'amico!!!Adesso devo andare a lavorare alle poste a presto massi!!!


----------



## massinfedele (19 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> No,adesso sei tu la merda caro mio,ti avevo anche avvisato,sono cazzi tuoi ora...sei il mio nuovo giochino!tu risse non ne hai mai fatte sei solo un povero idiote,bene,adesso continuerò io!!!


fai come ritieni opportuno


----------



## oscuro (19 Settembre 2012)

*Massi*

Nessuna scusa fai l'uomo adesso...!Se no è peggio!!


----------



## oscuro (19 Settembre 2012)

*Massi*

Prendila come una promessa uomo di merda!!


----------



## massinfedele (19 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ti trovo uguale stronzo!!Tebe questa è la fine di questi pupazzi,bell'amico!!!Adesso devo andare a lavorare alle poste a presto massi!!!


ripeto, fai come ritieni opportuno. Io quel che pensavo l'ho detto, in sincerita'.


----------



## massinfedele (19 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Prendila come una promessa uomo di merda!!


va bene, nessun problema.


----------



## oscuro (19 Settembre 2012)

*Massi*

Io me ne sbatto il cazzo di quello che dici capisci vero?Adesso faremo i conti amodo mio!!!


----------



## Zod (19 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Prendila come una promessa uomo di merda!!


Fossi te "Oscuro" chiuderei la questione qui... 

S*B


----------



## oscuro (19 Settembre 2012)

*no*

Io non mi faccio minacciare dai pupazzi....non chiudo una mazza!Ma son tipo da farmi minacciare?


----------



## Tebe (19 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No scusa ehm...
> Cioè...se proprio devi prendere un aereo...insomma vieni da me no?
> Magari poi andiamo insieme dalla Matra e andiamo a prendere un aperitivo da Tebe no?
> 
> Ma se hai impegni...



ottima idea Conte


----------



## oscuro (19 Settembre 2012)

*Tebe*

Craggioso il tuo amico!!!


----------



## massinfedele (19 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io me ne sbatto il cazzo di quello che dici capisci vero?Adesso faremo i conti amodo mio!!!


ripeto, liberissimo di fare quel che vuoi


----------



## oscuro (19 Settembre 2012)

*Massi*

Puoi scommetterci,e ti avevo avvisato!!


----------



## massinfedele (19 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ottima idea Conte


ci sei ancora? sono improvvisamente rinsavito


----------



## The Cheater (19 Settembre 2012)

Zod ha detto:


> Magari per una volta trovi una che te la dà gratis...
> 
> S*B


Ahahahah battuta regolare


----------



## massinfedele (19 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Puoi scommetterci,e ti avevo avvisato!!


ok ok, va bene


----------



## Tebe (19 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> ci sei ancora? sono improvvisamente rinsavito



eccomi. Stavo leggendo una cosa di storia su internet...devo comprarmi alcuni libri e sto setacciando IBS


----------



## oscuro (19 Settembre 2012)

*massi*

Ma che fai adesso ti metti pure a piangere???io non mi commuovo davanti a nulla....!!Non provarci!!!Fai l'ometto !!


----------



## massinfedele (19 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> eccomi. Stavo leggendo una cosa di storia su internet...devo comprarmi alcuni libri e sto setacciando IBS



sono lento perche' ho problemi di connessione. ti piace la storia o e' per lavoro


----------



## Tebe (19 Settembre 2012)

massi, che superiori hai fatto?


----------



## oscuro (19 Settembre 2012)

*Ma*

Tutti tristi come mai?che succede?


----------



## massinfedele (19 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> massi, che superiori hai fatto?



liceo scientifico perche'?


----------



## The Cheater (19 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io me ne sbatto il cazzo di quello che dici capisci vero?Adesso faremo i conti amodo mio!!!


Io ci credo quando mi dicono "ma no, è migliore di come sembra"
Credimi, voglio crederci...

...ma avresti bisogno di una disintossicazione da forum, da pc: tipo 2 mesi senza toccare pc

Hai questa rabbia repressa...


----------



## Tebe (19 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> sono lento perche' ho problemi di connessione. ti piace la storia o e' per lavoro


mi piace proprio la storia.
ma ne ho già parlato molto qui, ormai lo sanno anche quelli degli altri forum.
Ho una vera passione per i serial killer anche. Divoro ogni testo scientifico di criminologia e non che mi capita a tiro. A quindici anni mio papà mi ha regalato un libro su Cesare lombroso. L'ho divorato e poi ho cominciato a rompere le scatole a tutta la famiglia tebana per farmi assistere ad una autopsia.

(famiglia di medici non necrofori)


----------



## Tebe (19 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> liceo scientifico perche'?



intuizione.
Io il classico. ma ero senza treccine e non avevo nemmeno le ballerine da brava ragazza.

In effetti avevo la divisa:unhappy:, ma ai piedi gli anfibi.


----------



## exStermy (19 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> si portati la spranga che ti puo' servire


veramente quanno parlavo de sciroccato nun parlavo de me ma de uno senza numeri de casa che viene a farte er servizio visto che tu minacci, provochi e solleciti incontri pe' menalli.....

ahahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (19 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> ci vediamo prima allora, io non ho problemi e non e' reato. al massimo rissa, ma lo possiamo fare in un posto privato e non ci sono problemi


ahahahahahah


----------



## oscuro (19 Settembre 2012)

*Cheater*

Bello mio tu sei molto peggio,ma non proccuparti,ha scelto me!!!!


----------



## massinfedele (19 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> mi piace proprio la storia.
> ma ne ho già parlato molto qui, ormai lo sanno anche quelli degli altri forum.
> Ho una vera passione per i serial killer anche. Divoro ogni testo scientifico di criminologia e non che mi capita a tiro. A quindici anni mio papà mi ha regalato un libro su Cesare lombroso. L'ho divorato e poi ho cominciato a rompere le scatole a tutta la famiglia tebana per farmi assistere ad una autopsia.
> 
> (famiglia di medici non necrofori)


anche a me piace molto la storia, ma soprattutto le due guerre mondiali. Non c'entra nulla con la mia professione, ma mi appassiona. Quqndo stavo all'universita' e dopo al master, spesso leggevo libri sulla seconda mondiale per non studiare, pensa te...


----------



## massinfedele (19 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ahahahahahah


hai ragione strmy, ed infatti mi sono reso conto dell'idiozia. E' che alle volte mi prende cosii. Mo mi sono ripreso


----------



## oscuro (19 Settembre 2012)

*Massi*

Studia come dirlo a tua moglie....!


----------



## oscuro (19 Settembre 2012)

*No*

Massi e che te sei cagato sotto troppo tardi!!


----------



## The Cheater (19 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Bello mio tu sei molto peggio,ma non proccuparti,ha scelto me!!!!


Ha scelto chi?
Te? Chi? Cosa?


----------



## massinfedele (19 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> intuizione.
> Io il classico. ma ero senza treccine e non avevo nemmeno le ballerine da brava ragazza.
> 
> In effetti avevo la divisa:unhappy:, ma ai piedi gli anfibi.


mi posso immaginare, notevole-)


----------



## exStermy (19 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> ah ecco, bravo denunciami. pero' mi prometti che vieni? ti voglio solo parlare, promesso


enno', cagasotto, hai detto che lo menavi,  prima a lui e poi a me o prima a me e poi a lui...

comunque l'ordine nun e' importante...

come te ritrovi e' uguaglio pero'...

ahahahahah


----------



## oscuro (19 Settembre 2012)

*Stermy*

No hai letto male...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:.!!Stessa figura di merda di cheater,che a quanto pare ha riaperto la pratica e mi sa che a sto giro l'accontento pure a lui!!!


----------



## exStermy (19 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> hai ragione strmy, ed infatti mi sono reso conto dell'idiozia. E' che alle volte mi prende cosii. Mo mi sono ripreso


tranquillo i traditori so' tutti rotti in culo come te, che co' na' strizzatina giusta alle palle glje s'allenta la vescica e se pisciano sotto come stai affa' te...

che delusione...me la stavo a lucida' che e' da un po' che nun se usava......


----------



## oscuro (19 Settembre 2012)

*Stermy*

E il peggio deve ancora venire!secondo te la chiudo qui?Gli amici di tebe...che potenza!!!


----------



## exStermy (19 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> oscuro, non ti contatto perche' non conosco questo forum e temo che magari tu possa risalire a me. non tempo i pistaggi, ne ho fatti tanti, ma temo di mettere la mia vita familiare a rischio per questa fesseria. per questo non ti scrivo.
> ora non mi importa nulla, l'ira mi e' passata. mi sono reso conto di essermi lasciato andare e me ne scuso con te e con gli altri. stavo appunto tentando di cancellarmi senza successo...
> Non approvo i tuoi comportamenti, ma i miei non erano da meno. Ora puoi chiamarmi cagasotto e dirmi quel che vuoi. liberissimo di farlo. Mi sono comportato come un'idiota, alle volte perdo la brocca.


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH

maro' aprite le finestre....cazzo...

ahahahahahahahahahahahah


----------



## oscuro (19 Settembre 2012)

*Stermy*

Hai visto?Ma quanti me ne capitano alle poste così....mio dio che figura di merda e siamo solo all'inizio!!


----------



## exStermy (19 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> va bene, nessun problema.


nessun problema?

e tu moje?

ed i tuoi fiji che sapranno che cazzone mongoloide e' er paparino che oltre che affa' lo sborrone a vantarse de come riempie de corna la mammina, minaccia pure de mena' la gente?...

ahahahahahahah

nessun problema....

magara tu' moje ce viene a da' na mano a menarte....

ahahahahahah


----------



## oscuro (19 Settembre 2012)

*Stermy*

Puoi conservare questa chicca?ti prego!


----------



## Tebe (19 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> anche a me piace molto la storia, ma soprattutto le due guerre mondiali. Non c'entra nulla con la mia professione, ma mi appassiona. Quqndo stavo all'universita' e dopo al master, spesso leggevo libri sulla seconda mondiale per non studiare, pensa te...



il trip sulla seconda guerra mondiale lo capisco benissimo. Soprattutto il periodo dei campi di concentramento, o meglio. Cosa ha portato all'idea di razza ma soprattutto come potessero persone normali arrivare a quel punto.
Ho letto un interessantissimo libro di cui ora non ricordo il nome ma lo cerco se ti interessa, dove l'autore, uno psichiatra mi sembra, analizzava quegli uomini che possono solo essere definiti bestie,per dare una risposta logica.
Anche perchè tra gli aguzzini spesso c'erano proprio i prigionieri.
Si parlava di depersonalizzazione e un sacco di altre cose.
Ovviamente era più facile con quelle persone con poca scolarizzazionee o comunque fanatici di qualcosa e poco inclini all'ascolto.
Gli altri, quelli che non reggevano e si rendevano conto dell'orrore che stavano perpetrando, si drogavano o alcolizzavano.

Un libro illuminante e non solo il profilo storico. Anche agghiacciante.
Ecco. Ho fatto un altro simposio storico.


sai nulla della storia dell'erotismo? scialliamo và!


----------



## massinfedele (19 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> nessun problema?
> 
> e tu moje?
> 
> ...


affrontero' questo infausto evento con la forza della fede


----------



## oscuro (19 Settembre 2012)

*Stermy*

Questo pensa pure de scappà,ma ndo va ora???


----------



## @lex (19 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> affrontero' questo infausto evento con la forza della fede


però va bene tutto ma questo proprio no....dimmi che sei un personaggio inventato ahahah


----------



## exStermy (19 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Hai visto?Ma quanti me ne capitano alle poste così....mio dio che figura di merda e siamo solo all'inizio!!


ahahahahahah

maro', te giuro che ho cenato de corsa perche' volevo vede' gli sviluppi, pero' tutto me credevo tranne un cojone a sto livello....

ahahahahahahah

ao' ma e' proprio er massimo....cojone questo...

ahahahahahahahahahah

conte pe' un po', poj gira' tranquillo qua...

ahahahahahah


----------



## UltimoSangre (19 Settembre 2012)

azz....

132 pagine ... che è successo?

Chi fa quello che riassume?


----------



## oscuro (19 Settembre 2012)

*Massi*

Lascia stare la fede pezzo di merda!prepara tua moglie imbecille e non piangere,il pianto mi disturba!!!


----------



## massinfedele (19 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> il trip sulla seconda guerra mondiale lo capisco benissimo. Soprattutto il periodo dei campi di concentramento, o meglio. Cosa ha portato all'idea di razza ma soprattutto come potessero persone normali arrivare a quel punto.
> Ho letto un interessantissimo libro di cui ora non ricordo il nome ma lo cerco se ti interessa, dove l'autore, uno psichiatra mi sembra, analizzava quegli uomini che possono solo essere definiti bestie,per dare una risposta logica.
> Anche perchè tra gli aguzzini spesso c'erano proprio i prigionieri.
> Si parlava di depersonalizzazione e un sacco di altre cose.
> ...


si la storia del nazismo e' allucinante ed allo stesso tempo molto interessante perche' mostra come anche una nazione evoluta possa implementare delle regole del tutto pazzesche e mettersi in mano a fanatici,di cui il mondo e'pieno. 
purtroppo sulla storia dell'erotismo sono somaro...


----------



## exStermy (19 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Puoi conservare questa chicca?ti prego!


Ma in triplice copia e col numero delle pagine controfirmate...

ahahahahahahah


----------



## oscuro (19 Settembre 2012)

*Angelo*

Ma hai letto che amici tebe?DIMMI CHE HAI LETTO!!!!


----------



## @lex (19 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma hai letto che amici tebe?DIMMI CHE HAI LETTO!!!!


che sia un amico di tebe o meno poco importa...mi vergogno io per lui...


----------



## massinfedele (19 Settembre 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> però va bene tutto ma questo proprio no....dimmi che sei un personaggio inventato ahahah


scusami per la risposta breve, ma sto pregando


----------



## oscuro (19 Settembre 2012)

*Ti*

Ti prego fallo,questo mi doveva far uscire il sangue capito....!Adesso gli faccio un culo che gli basta fina alla fine dei suoi miseri giorni,e sputatemi in faccia se non sarà così!!!!


----------



## Tebe (19 Settembre 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> azz....
> 
> 132 pagine ... che è successo?
> 
> Chi fa quello che riassume?



niente il solito.


----------



## exStermy (19 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> affrontero' questo infausto evento con la forza della fede


ma pure tu' moje c'ha la forza della fede??

ahahahahahah


----------



## oscuro (19 Settembre 2012)

*Mssi*

Devi pregare me ti è chiaro o no?


----------



## UltimoSangre (19 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> niente il solito.


Ok


----------



## Tebe (19 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> si la storia del nazismo e' allucinante ed allo stesso tempo molto interessante perche' mostra come anche una nazione evoluta possa implementare delle regole del tutto pazzesche e mettersi in mano a fanatici,di cui il mondo e'pieno.
> purtroppo sulla storia dell'erotismo sono somaro...


Già, ma la cosa incredibile...anzi, una delle cose più incredibili è che non è che si siano svegliati una mattina sotto l nazismo...la storia della razza era già dalla prima guerra mondiale...

comunque...nemmeno io so molto sulla storia dell'erotismo.

Possiamo inventare. O anche no.
Vado a a fare un giro...in giro negli altri 3d.
Vieni?


----------



## massinfedele (19 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Devi pregare me ti è chiaro o no?



ma io ti sto pregando, oscuro, sono molto pentito delle mie gesta


----------



## massinfedele (19 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ti prego fallo,questo mi doveva far uscire il sangue capito....!Adesso gli faccio un culo che gli basta fina alla fine dei suoi miseri giorni,e sputatemi in faccia se non sarà così!!!!


se del caso posso sputare anche io, solo una domanda ovviamente


----------



## oscuro (19 Settembre 2012)

*Ma*

Ma sti cazzi che sei pentito!io me ne sbatto i coglioni!prepara tua moglie e fai l'uomo!Adesso saluta il dott stermy,e vai con il tuo pari livello tebe,tanto ci rivediamo presto!!!


----------



## massinfedele (19 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Già, ma la cosa incredibile...anzi, una delle cose più incredibili è che non è che si siano svegliati una mattina sotto l nazismo...la storia della razza era già dalla prima guerra mondiale...
> 
> comunque...nemmeno io so molto sulla storia dell'erotismo.
> 
> ...


esatto, la storia della razza c'era gia', come del resto c'e' anche ai nostri giorni, ma qualcuo e' riuscito a prendere il potere ed ad usarla

vengo volentieri, ma stavo cercando di convincere i miei nuovi nemici a non annientarmi, dici che li ho convinti?


----------



## The Cheater (19 Settembre 2012)

Comunque bene o male oscuro mi sembra recuperabile...ancora giovane, può crescere e migliorabile...
...certo, coglione forte ma simpatico, secondo me fuori di qui è meno peggio...

Quello che mi sembra un caso disperato è exstermy: un vecchio rimbambito con un piede nella fossa, impalato davanti il pc ed impaurito dal resto del mondo...55-60 anni sprecati, prendendosi tristi soddisfazioni virtuali insultando la gente...
...con il pisello che ogni 3 mesi annuncia "oggi forse forse funziono"

Notte a tutti


----------



## oscuro (19 Settembre 2012)

*Massi*

No!!non mi hai convinto!!Vado alle poste...preparati!!


----------



## oscuro (19 Settembre 2012)

*Cheater*

Bello mio il prossimo sei tu,e non recupererai un cazzo!!!


----------



## exStermy (19 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> esatto, la storia della razza c'era gia', come del resto c'e' anche ai nostri giorni, ma qualcuo e' riuscito a prendere il potere ed ad usarla
> 
> vengo volentieri, ma stavo cercando di convincere i miei nuovi nemici a non annientarmi, dici che li ho convinti?


dormi preoccupato...


----------



## massinfedele (19 Settembre 2012)

*vi lascio, cari ragazzi*

ma non senza dirvi che siete fantastici. Non avevo mai incontrato dei fessi del genere. Mi sono divertito molto. Grazie, stasera non avevo da trombare. 

PS: Oscuro un grazie particolare a te, che sei davvero notevole. Ti aspetto allora


----------



## The Cheater (19 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Bello mio il prossimo sei tu,e non recupererai un cazzo!!!


Fammi quello che vuoi...sono tutto tuo mio bel porcellone


----------



## oscuro (19 Settembre 2012)

*Stermy*

Solo?Non mi conosci!Il prossimo e il siciliano coglione!!


----------



## contepinceton (19 Settembre 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> azz....
> 
> 132 pagine ... che è successo?
> 
> Chi fa quello che riassume?


[video=youtube;FISJNXQ9JvU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FISJNXQ9JvU[/video]


----------



## exStermy (19 Settembre 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Comunque bene o male oscuro mi sembra recuperabile...ancora giovane, può crescere e migliorabile...
> ...certo, coglione forte ma simpatico, secondo me fuori di qui è meno peggio...
> 
> Quello che mi sembra un caso disperato è exstermy: un vecchio rimbambito con un piede nella fossa, impalato davanti il pc ed impaurito dal resto del mondo...55-60 anni sprecati, prendendosi tristi soddisfazioni virtuali insultando la gente...
> ...


impaurito dar resto der monno in che senzo?

impaurito da te che manco sei bono ad ingravida' tu moje?


----------



## massinfedele (19 Settembre 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Fammi quello che vuoi...sono tutto tuo mio bel porcellone


cheater grazie degli appoggi, davvero perfetti. buona notte


----------



## oscuro (19 Settembre 2012)

*Massi*

Si....preparati,pensi che scherzo....meglio!!


----------



## Tebe (19 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> esatto, la storia della razza c'era gia', come del resto c'e' anche ai nostri giorni, ma qualcuo e' riuscito a prendere il potere ed ad usarla
> 
> vengo volentieri, ma stavo cercando di convincere i miei nuovi nemici a non annientarmi, dici che li ho convinti?


no, sono diversamente leggenti  e bovini.

Non li convincerai mai.
Ma non credo sia importante convincere loro.
a che scopo?

Dai andiamocene


----------



## oscuro (19 Settembre 2012)

*Si*

Si andate.....avete fatto anche oggi la vostra figura eroica quotidiana!!


----------



## massinfedele (19 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si....preparati,pensi che scherzo....meglio!!



oscurino fai il bravo che ti viene il coccolone. Su, adesso riposati. Ti ho preso per il culo, ma lo fanno tutti. Dai, stai buonino. Prometti che vai e letto presto? Ci sentiamo poi


----------



## contepinceton (19 Settembre 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Comunque bene o male oscuro mi sembra recuperabile...ancora giovane, può crescere e migliorabile...
> ...certo, coglione forte ma simpatico, secondo me fuori di qui è meno peggio...
> 
> Quello che mi sembra un caso disperato è exstermy: un vecchio rimbambito con un piede nella fossa, impalato davanti il pc ed impaurito dal resto del mondo...55-60 anni sprecati, prendendosi tristi soddisfazioni virtuali insultando la gente...
> ...


Notte...

[video=youtube;kLYAK1_r0Zg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kLYAK1_r0Zg&feature=related[/video]


----------



## oscuro (19 Settembre 2012)

*Io*

Si....io sto ridendo....poi vedremo chi è stato preso per il culo e chi no....!!Ciao


----------



## The Cheater (19 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> impaurito dar resto der monno in che senzo?
> 
> impaurito da te che manco sei bono ad ingravida' tu moje?


Paura della vecchiaia che imperversa, eh vecchio mio???

Ospizio, vacci con dignità!!!

Io per i figli ho tempo...i tuoi già non ti cacano più??? Che vuoi farci, succede...

E poi si scrive senso non "senzo"...compralo un vocabolario, e impara l'italiano visto che scrivi solo in romanesco coatto...ignorante di sta minkia


----------



## exStermy (19 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> oscurino fai il bravo che ti viene il coccolone. Su, adesso riposati. Ti ho preso per il culo, ma lo fanno tutti. Dai, stai buonino. Prometti che vai e letto presto? Ci sentiamo poi


ma prometti che rimani e nun te ne vai te da qua perche' prevedo grandi cose su de te...

hai un futuro...

ahahahahah


----------



## massinfedele (19 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> no, sono diversamente leggenti e bovini.
> 
> Non li convincerai mai.
> Ma non credo sia importante convincere loro.
> ...



no, convincerli non si puo', pero' sono ottimi per passare il tempo, come un film. Che simpatiche teste vuote. Salvo in periodo nazista, s'intende, li' sarebbero da temere


----------



## @lex (19 Settembre 2012)

*per favore....vi prego.....che qualcuno mi confermi per favore che sterminator ha scritto da qualche parte che la moglie non gli fa i pompini....vi prego ditemi che è vero!!!
ahahahahahahahahahahaha
sto per morire
ahahahahahahahahahah*


----------



## exStermy (19 Settembre 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Paura della vecchiaia che imperversa, eh vecchio mio???
> 
> Ospizio, vacci con dignità!!!
> 
> ...


allora dovevi corregge altre millemila parole romanesche, impotente...

se a tu moje serve sperma doc, fatte senti'...

te faccio un trattamento de favore cosi' risparmi, visto che te lamenti sempre dei sordi......


----------



## massinfedele (19 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma prometti che rimani e nun te ne vai te da qua perche' prevedo grandi cose su de te...
> 
> hai un futuro...
> 
> ahahahahah


te lo prometto solennemente stermy, sempre che il tuo cuore non ceda, causa putrefazione da vecchiardo: a veciooo, ma che cazzo ce fai qui, vattene all'ospizio
buona notte caro, pensa alla salute, eh, che ci tengo


----------



## oscuro (19 Settembre 2012)

*Massi*

Che bello per le tue minacce passeremo un po di tempo insieme....scommetti?


----------



## @lex (19 Settembre 2012)

*ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah*

*chiamate un'ambulanza..sto per avere un infarto
ahahahahahhahahahhahahahh*


----------



## exStermy (19 Settembre 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> *per favore....vi prego.....che qualcuno mi confermi per favore che sterminator ha scritto da qualche parte che la moglie non gli fa i pompini....vi prego ditemi che è vero!!!
> ahahahahahahahahahahaha
> sto per morire
> ahahahahahahahahahah*


pero' in compenzo...(correggi pure questo impotente siculo...ahahahah)...la tua ex e la nova li fanno....

pero' mica solo a te...

ahahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (19 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> te lo prometto solennemente stermy, sempre che il tuo cuore non ceda, causa putrefazione da vecchiardo: a veciooo, ma che cazzo ce fai qui, vattene all'ospizio
> buona notte caro, pensa alla salute, eh, che ci tengo


probabilmente nessun 56enne t'ha mai spaccato er culo....

pero' ce sta sempre na' prima vorta...ricordatelo..

ahahahahah


----------



## massinfedele (19 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Che bello per le tue minacce passeremo un po di tempo insieme....scommetti?


cerrrrrrto che si, so tutto un tremore. Ti perdono comunque perche' sei TOTALMENTE IDIOTA
baciami il culo


----------



## massinfedele (19 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> probabilmente nessun 56enne t'ha mai spaccato er culo....
> 
> pero' ce sta sempre na' prima vorta...ricordatelo..
> 
> ahahahahah


t'aspetto omaccione


----------



## The Cheater (19 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> allora dovevi corregge altre millemila parole romanesche, impotente...
> 
> se a tu moje serve sperma doc, fatte senti'...
> 
> te faccio un trattamento de favore cosi' risparmi, visto che te lamenti sempre dei sordi......


Da un 60enne culo flaccido impotente?
Preferisco lo sperma del tuo giovane badante...

Mai lamentato di soldi, fatti vedere il 5 ottobre così ti dono qualche carta da 100...vecchio morto di fame...

...notte dead man walking


----------



## @lex (19 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> pero' in compenzo...(correggi pure questo impotente siculo...ahahahah)...la tua ex e la nova li fanno....
> 
> pero' mica solo a te...
> 
> ahahahahahah


*ahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahah

nun ja faccio a risponderti...sto troppo male 
ahahahahhahahahhahahahhahhahahahahahhahahahha
non ti fa i pompini 
ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
che dio mi fulmini se questa non è la piu' divertente notizia degli ultimi 5/6 anni che ho ricevuto
ahahahahahahahahahahah
a me un cardiologo!!!
ahahahahahahaha
hah
non ce la faccio a smettere...morirò felice pero' ahahahhaha
non glieli fa ahahahahahahahaha*


----------



## oscuro (19 Settembre 2012)

*Si*

chi ti ha rassicurato non capisce tanto!!!Vedrai!!!:rotfl:Baciami le palle eroe!!A presto


----------



## massinfedele (19 Settembre 2012)

*pentio*

ragazzi, scusate i miei modi, sono nuovamente pentito. Per favore non punitemi. Potrete mai perdonarmi?


----------



## exStermy (19 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> t'aspetto omaccione


cosi' dice tu' moje ar telefono ai ganzi..

a cornuto, informate...

ahahahahahah


----------



## massinfedele (19 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> chi ti ha rassicurato non capisce tanto!!!Vedrai!!!:rotfl:Baciami le palle eroe!!A presto


ma nessuno mi ha rassicurato, te lo assicuro. Io sono pentito, qualcuno ha postato al mio posto, ve lo giuro non ero io, non punitemi


----------



## @lex (19 Settembre 2012)

*AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
PURE ALLA MOGLIE GLI FA SCHIFO 
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH*


----------



## massinfedele (19 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> cosi' dice tu' moje ar telefono ai ganzi..
> 
> a cornuto, informate...
> 
> ahahahahahah



ma lo sai che sei davvero divertente?Te l'ho gia' detto che sono pentito?


----------



## exStermy (19 Settembre 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Da un 60enne culo flaccido impotente?
> Preferisco lo sperma del tuo giovane badante...
> 
> Mai lamentato di soldi, fatti vedere il 5 ottobre così ti dono qualche carta da 100...vecchio morto di fame...
> ...


ao de impotente certificato qua ce stai solo te...

ahahahah

pero' cio' penzato, (correggi...ahahahah) se porti tu moje, manco l'ospedale serve...

ahahahahah


----------



## massinfedele (19 Settembre 2012)

*scusate*

avete visto tebe?


----------



## exStermy (19 Settembre 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> *AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
> PURE ALLA MOGLIE GLI FA SCHIFO
> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH*


ma alla moje de chi?

quella puttana de tu moje nun se schifava mica...

ahahahahahah


----------



## massinfedele (19 Settembre 2012)

*mi avete rovinato*

mi ha appena telefonato mia moglie. Sa tutto. Oscuro come hai fatto? Non ti perdonero'mai, sei proprio cattivo


----------



## oscuro (19 Settembre 2012)

*Massi*

Non dovrai spiegarlo a noi massi!buona notte divertiti!!!:up:


----------



## @lex (19 Settembre 2012)

*AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAH
NO POMPINI NO PARTY
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH*


----------



## massinfedele (19 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non dovrai spiegarlo a noi massi!buona notte divertiti!!!:up:


buona notte oscuro, grazie ancora di tutto


----------



## Tebe (19 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> no, convincerli non si puo', pero' sono ottimi per passare il tempo, come un film. Che simpatiche teste vuote. Salvo in periodo nazista, s'intende, li' sarebbero da temere


va bene, se ti diverti fai pure.
capisco il sottile brivido della leggerezza su certe cose.
Solo noi traditori possiamo capirlo, perchè ci vuole una bella dose di...mmmmm....egocentrismo si.  (ben riposto ovviamente)

:festa:


----------



## @lex (19 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma alla moje de chi?
> 
> quella puttana de tu moje nun se schifava mica...
> 
> ahahahahahah


*AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
IL PRIMO POMPINO NON SI SCORDA MAI...CON TE E' ANCORA PIù VERO VISTO CHE RISALE ALL'EPOCA DI BERLINGUER
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHHA
NUN JA FO' AHAHAHAHAHHAHA
STO MALE AHAHAHAHAHAAHHAHAAHAH*


----------



## oscuro (19 Settembre 2012)

*Massi*

Grazie a te figurati,siamo all'inizio ringraziamoci alla fine no?:up:


----------



## oscuro (19 Settembre 2012)

*Ma*

Ma che amici di livello.....!Jimmy er fenomeno quando?:rotfl:


----------



## exStermy (19 Settembre 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> *AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAH
> NO POMPINI NO PARTY
> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH*


ridi ridi....

penza invece come ciuccia de gusto er cazzo di quello che mo' viene pure chiamato papa' ar posto tuo...

ahahahahah


----------



## massinfedele (19 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> va bene, se ti diverti fai pure.
> capisco il sottile brivido della leggerezza su certe cose.
> Solo noi traditori possiamo capirlo, perchè ci vuole una bella dose di...mmmmm....egocentrismo si. (ben riposto ovviamente)
> 
> :festa:


purtroppo abbiamo gia'coperto tutto: l'attacco furioso, il pentimento, il ritorno. Internet consuma tutto cosi' velocemente, ma ne verranno altri, anche loro vuoti e pronti a farsi prendere per il culo dal primo traditore che passa. Eppero tebe cara, qui siamo io e te. Non vedi che sta nascendo qualcosa?


----------



## @lex (19 Settembre 2012)

*AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
IL PRIMO POMPINO DI STERMY NON SI SCORDA PERCHE' E' STATO ANCHE L'ULTIMO. SI PORTAVANO ANCORA I JEANS A ZAMPA DI ELEFANTE
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH*


----------



## massinfedele (19 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Grazie a te figurati,siamo all'inizio ringraziamoci alla fine no?:up:


mi piace anticipare. perche'io vivendo a trento...oddio mi sono tradito


----------



## oscuro (19 Settembre 2012)

*Massi*

Na decina de giorni poi vedi che nasce.....!!:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (19 Settembre 2012)

*No*

Ma no massi l'avevamo capito da subito che coglione che eri....!!!:rotfl:


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Settembre 2012)

ma quanto sei sfigato Angelo Merkel? davvero una roba agghiacciante ma come cazzo stai messo? sei imbarazzante


----------



## @lex (19 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ridi ridi....
> 
> penza invece come ciuccia de gusto er cazzo di quello che mo' viene pure chiamato papa' ar posto tuo...
> 
> ahahahahah


*AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
POM-PIN...STERMY VAI AD APRIRE CHE TI HANNO CITOFONATO
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA*


----------



## Tebe (19 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> ragazzi, scusate i miei modi, sono nuovamente pentito. Per favore non punitemi. Potrete mai perdonarmi?


potresti pentìrti di avere detto questo parole.


----------



## exStermy (19 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma no massi l'avevamo capito da subito che coglione che eri....!!!:rotfl:


sinceramente s'e' rivelato cosi' cojone che me pareno due...

mai visto na' roba simile...

ahahahah


----------



## Tebe (19 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> avete visto tebe?



eccomi...


----------



## @lex (19 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ma quanto sei sfigato Angelo Merkel? davvero una roba agghiacciante ma come cazzo stai messo? sei imbarazzante


* STASERA POTETE SCRIVERMI QUALSIASI COSA..STO PER MORIRE DAL TROPPO RIDERE AHAHAHAHAHA
E' PIU' IMBARAZZANTE CHE UNA MOGLIE NON TI FACCIA UN POMPINO AHAHAHAHAHAHA*


----------



## massinfedele (19 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> potresti pentìrti di avere detto questo parole.


ma non mettere le tue foto qui che e' pericoloso


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Settembre 2012)

sei imbarazzante tu, alla tua età, ad essere messo così. Renditi conto


----------



## @lex (19 Settembre 2012)

*AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
UN POMPINO TI ALLUNGA LA VITA
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH*


----------



## exStermy (19 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ma quanto sei sfigato Angelo Merkel? davvero una roba agghiacciante ma come cazzo stai messo? sei imbarazzante


ma perche'?....

Sole sara' orgogliona de na' testa de cazzo spaziale ed a sto Livello...

ops....

ahahahahahah

come se dice...chi si somija se pija...

ahahahahah


----------



## Tebe (19 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> purtroppo abbiamo gia'coperto tutto: l'attacco furioso, il pentimento, il ritorno. Internet consuma tutto cosi' velocemente, ma ne verranno altri, anche loro vuoti e pronti a farsi prendere per il culo dal primo traditore che passa. Eppero tebe cara, qui siamo io e te. *Non vedi che sta nascendo qualcosa?*


in effetti devo dire che ti sto guardando con occhi diversi.
Strano.
Sono programmata per traviare solo fedeli...

Tu  ormai non puoi più dire di esserlo.
Questa carta broccolo dolce Tebina te la sei giocata


----------



## massinfedele (19 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Na decina de giorni poi vedi che nasce.....!!:rotfl:



cosa posso fare per farmi perdonare? Ti posso pagare? Ho danari io


----------



## @lex (19 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> sei imbarazzante tu, alla tua età, ad essere messo così. Renditi conto


*ALLA MIA ETA' UN POMPINO PUO' FARE LA DIFFERENZA TRA LA VITA E LA MORTE
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH*


----------



## massinfedele (19 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> in effetti devo dire che ti guardando con occhi diversi.
> Strano.
> Sono programmata per traviare solo fedeli...
> 
> ...


Ma potrei rinunciare all'infedelta' per, diciamo, un paio di giorni, e poi sarei fedele, tecnicamente, piu' o meno


----------



## exStermy (19 Settembre 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> * STASERA POTETE SCRIVERMI QUALSIASI COSA..STO PER MORIRE DAL TROPPO RIDERE AHAHAHAHAHA
> E' PIU' IMBARAZZANTE CHE UNA MOGLIE NON TI FACCIA UN POMPINO AHAHAHAHAHAHA*


te capisco e c'hai raggione...

abituati come te alle mignotte e' cosi'...

confermo...

ahahahahah


----------



## @lex (19 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma perche'?....
> 
> Sole sara' orgogliona de na' testa de cazzo spaziale ed a sto Livello...
> 
> ...


*SE CHI SI SOMIJA SE PIJA COME SI SPIEGA CHE HAI SPOSATO UNA SUORA? AZZO!!! SEI UN PRETE
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH

DAI STAPPA UN POMPINO!!!
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH*


----------



## exStermy (19 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> ma non mettere le tue foto qui che e' pericoloso


perche' t'ammazzi de seghe?

ahahahahah


----------



## massinfedele (19 Settembre 2012)

*Pentimento con offerta di danari*

io, massinfedele, annucio solennemente che sono pentito e che oscuro e stermy sono molto bravi e forti e piselluti. Offro danari per non farmi del male a me, alla mia famiglia, alla mia gatta gigia, al pony franco ed alla servitu' (che hanno famiglia anche loro). Sono pentito e piango forte. Volete una registrazione?


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Settembre 2012)

e si crede una persona perbene. Agghiacciante e imbarazzante


----------



## massinfedele (19 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> e si crede una persona perbene. Agghiacciante e imbarazzante


attento a come parli, questa gente e' molto potente, potresti ritrovarti come me, io sono distrutto


----------



## @lex (19 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> te capisco e c'hai raggione...
> 
> abituati come te alle mignotte e' cosi'...
> 
> ...


*ASPETTA UN ATTIMO...COME FAI A SAPERE CHE LE MIGNOTTE FANNO I POMPINI? AH SI    
PER FARTENE FARE UNO DEVI PAGARE 
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH

UN POMPINO E' PER SEMPRE AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH*


----------



## exStermy (19 Settembre 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> *SE CHI SI SOMIJA SE PIJA COME SI SPIEGA CHE HAI SPOSATO UNA SUORA? AZZO!!! SEI UN PRETE
> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
> 
> DAI STAPPA UN POMPINO!!!
> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH*


mejo suora che pompinara urbi et orbi come le tue...

ahahahahahah

congratulazioni comunque, in tutto er bordello m'ero scordato de farteli...

ahahahahah


----------



## @lex (19 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> e si crede una persona perbene. Agghiacciante e imbarazzante


 *UN POMPINO PERBENE NON è MAI AGGHIACCIANTE
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA*


----------



## Tebe (19 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> ma non mettere le tue foto qui che e' pericoloso



hai ragione!

oddio. E adesso?


----------



## @lex (19 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> mejo suora che pompinara urbi et orbi come le tue...
> 
> ahahahahahah
> 
> ...


*POMPINO DI SERA BEL TEMPO SI SPERA
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH*


----------



## exStermy (19 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> e si crede una persona perbene. Agghiacciante e imbarazzante


poi se lamenta se glie fanno la storia della sua vita...

se fissa sur pompino dell'artri e nun vede i mazzi de cazzi che sfonnalo le sue donne...

ahahahahah


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Settembre 2012)

sei completamente pazzo sei agghiacciante fai venire i brividi e i conati di vomito


----------



## Tebe (19 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> cosa posso fare per farmi perdonare? Ti posso pagare? *Ho danari* io



...sto morendo...dal...ridere....oddio......


----------



## Tebe (19 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> Ma potrei rinunciare all'infedelta' per, diciamo, un paio di giorni, e poi sarei fedele, tecnicamente, piu' o meno



non mi convinci


----------



## @lex (19 Settembre 2012)

*POMPINARE SI NASCE, NON SI DIVENTA!!!
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAH*


----------



## Tebe (19 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> attento a come parli, questa gente e' molto potente, potresti ritrovarti come me, io sono distrutto



oddio....oddio...
è ufficiale. Ho la ridarella.


----------



## The Cheater (19 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ao de impotente certificato qua ce stai solo te...
> 
> ahahahah
> 
> ...


Ma io lo farei Credimi...ti regalerei questo piacere di toccare una donna vera dopo decenni e poco prima di morire...vecchio porco 

La mia funziona, eccome...ti divertiresti...
...quella povera vecchietta della tua non va, vero??? Eh vabe, tutto ha un inizio e una fine...e tu vai VERSO LA FINE...


----------



## exStermy (19 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> sei completamente pazzo sei agghiacciante fai venire i brividi e i conati di vomito


a sto punto di solito esce er 118...

pero', nun se vede ancora...

ce stara' traffico...

ahahahah


----------



## @lex (19 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> poi se lamenta se glie fanno la storia della sua vita...
> 
> se fissa sur pompino dell'artri e nun vede i mazzi de cazzi che sfonnalo le sue donne...
> 
> ahahahahah


*POMPINARE DI TUTTO IL MONDO, MENO LA MOGLIE DI STERMY, UNITEVI!|!!!!
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH*


----------



## exStermy (19 Settembre 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Ma io lo farei Credimi...ti regalerei questo piacere di toccare una donna vera dopo decenni e poco prima di morire...vecchio porco
> 
> La mia funziona, eccome...ti divertiresti...
> ...quella povera vecchietta della tua non va, vero??? Eh vabe, tutto ha un inizio e una fine...e tu vai VERSO LA FINE...


penzavo te ne fossi ito...

ma te l'ha detto lei nel frattempo, pajas impotente?


----------



## @lex (19 Settembre 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Ma io lo farei Credimi...ti regalerei questo piacere di toccare una donna vera dopo decenni e poco prima di morire...vecchio porco
> 
> La mia funziona, eccome...ti divertiresti...
> ...quella povera vecchietta della tua non va, vero??? Eh vabe, tutto ha un inizio e una fine...e tu vai VERSO LA FINE...


*POVERA VECCHIETTA E NON GLI FA I POMPINI
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH*


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Settembre 2012)

pazzo furioso falla finita che è meglio stai facendo una figura di merda dietro l'altra


----------



## @lex (19 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> a sto punto di solito *esce *er 118...
> 
> pero', nun se vede ancora...
> 
> ...


*ESCI UN POMPINO CHE LO PISCIO
AHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH*


----------



## contepinceton (19 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ma quanto sei sfigato Angelo Merkel? davvero una roba agghiacciante ma come cazzo stai messo? sei imbarazzante


[video=youtube;66upvBPtMwY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=66upvBPtMwY&feature=fvst[/video]


----------



## exStermy (19 Settembre 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> *POVERA VECCHIETTA E NON GLI FA I POMPINI
> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH*


nun me fara' pompini ma m'ha fatto na fija che e' nu baba'...ahahahah

e tutta robba mia, no' d'importazione come a te,,,

n'artro impotente manco capace d'ingravida' i fimmini...

ahahahahah


----------



## @lex (19 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> pazzo furioso falla finita che è meglio stai facendo una figura di merda dietro l'altra


*UN POMPINO DIETRO L'ALTRO E' MEGLIO
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH*


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Settembre 2012)

ma che cazzo avrai da ridere? sei messo da schifo e ancora ridi ma non ti guardi allo specchio?


----------



## contepinceton (19 Settembre 2012)

[video=youtube;Cr_OJafCCGk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cr_OJafCCGk&feature=related[/video]


----------



## The Cheater (19 Settembre 2012)

CERCASI VECCHIA TROIA PER POMPINO SENZA DENTI
CONTATTARE STERMY IL MATURO

NOTTE


----------



## @lex (19 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> nun me fara' pompini ma m'ha fatto na fija che e' nu baba'...ahahahah
> 
> e tutta robba mia, no' d'importazione come a te,,,
> 
> ...


*IN COMPENSO TUA FIGLIA DOC FA I POMPINI A TUTTO IL CIRCONDARIO NON HA PRESO DALLA MAMMA
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
*


----------



## exStermy (19 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ma che cazzo avrai da ridere? sei messo da schifo e ancora ridi ma non ti guardi allo specchio?


nella sua baracca li ha aboliti, nella prossima ove se trasferira' a brevissimo ha avvisato de levalli...

ahahahahah


----------



## @lex (19 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ma che cazzo avrai da ridere? sei messo da schifo e ancora ridi ma non ti guardi allo specchio?


*RIDI RIDI CHE LA MAMMA HA FATTO I POMPINI
AHAHAHAHAHAHAH

SPECCHIO SPECCHIO DELLE MIE BRAME CHI FA I MIGLIORI POMPINI DEL REAME?
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH*


----------



## massinfedele (19 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> non mi convinci


ma tebuccia,daai.facciamo 3? Per il resto ho tutto.


----------



## The Cheater (19 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> nun me fara' pompini ma m'ha fatto na fija che e' nu baba'...ahahahah
> 
> e tutta robba mia, no' d'importazione come a te,,,
> 
> ...


E stu babà lo trovo la notte nei locali dietro via veneto o cerco direttamente sui siti escort???
Sai io so giovane...la notte quanno sto a Roma me voio divertì


----------



## exStermy (19 Settembre 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> *IN COMPENSO TUA FIGLIA DOC FA I POMPINI A TUTTO IL CIRCONDARIO NON HA PRESO DALLA MAMMA
> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
> *


tu fija...vabbe'...ahahahah... invece avendo na' vera mignottona professionista come madre, lavora de bocca e de culo....

ma tanto a te che t'n import...mica e' tu fija...e glie zanzi pure er ricavato, percio' ta' sei tenuta 3 mesi a Milano...

de giorno in baracca, la notte ar Monumentale...

ahahahahah


----------



## @lex (19 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> nella sua baracca li ha aboliti, nella prossima ove se trasferira' a brevissimo ha avvisato de levalli...
> 
> ahahahahah


*ATTENZIONE: CADUTA POMPINI
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH*


----------



## @lex (19 Settembre 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> E stu babà lo trovo la notte nei locali dietro via veneto o cerco direttamente sui siti escort???
> Sai io so giovane...la notte quanno sto a Roma me voio divertì


*MA I POMPINI QUANTO VENGONO?
AHAHAHAHAHAHAH
*


----------



## exStermy (19 Settembre 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> E stu babà lo trovo la notte nei locali dietro via veneto o cerco direttamente sui siti escort???
> Sai io so giovane...la notte quanno sto a Roma me voio divertì


e che mi frega a me, impote'...noi stiamo a Milano...

portati quarche zoccola da famigghia de tu moje in trasferta, tanto manco devi usa' er goldoni che nun ja fai manco ad ingravidalle...

e' un bel risparmio, dai....

ahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (19 Settembre 2012)

e mo' rott'in culo annatevene affankulo che co' voi pe' stasera ho finito...

scambiateve un pompino in segno de pace...

ahahahahah


----------



## Nausicaa (19 Settembre 2012)

E' tutto orribile. Ma tirare in mezzo figli e figlie è il peggio del peggio.


----------



## @lex (19 Settembre 2012)

*DLIN DLON!!!!!!!
UN POMPINO AL REPARTO DOLCIUMI!!!!*


----------



## @lex (19 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> tu fija...vabbe'...ahahahah... invece avendo na' vera mignottona professionista come madre, lavora de bocca e de culo....
> 
> ma tanto a te che t'n import...mica e' tu fija...e glie zanzi pure er ricavato, percio' ta' sei tenuta 3 mesi a Milano...
> 
> ...


*AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
MONUMENTALI POMPINI CERCASI
*


----------



## @lex (19 Settembre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> E' tutto orribile. Ma tirare in mezzo figli e figlie è il peggio del peggio.


VEDI DI LEGGERE BENE CHE FIGLI E FIGLI LI HA TIRATI IN MEZZO LUI PER PRIMO....OGGI POMERIGGIO HA MESSO IN MEZZO LA MIA..QUINDI RAUS!!!


----------



## The Cheater (19 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> e che mi frega a me, impote'...noi stiamo a Milano...
> 
> portati quarche zoccola da famigghia de tu moje in trasferta, tanto manco devi usa' er goldoni che nun ja fai manco ad ingravidalle...
> 
> ...


Ma che lingua parli?
Cosa fai a Milano, il lavavetri ai semafori???

Esci da casa, fatti una doccia ed esci ogni tanto...c'è tanfo di chiuso, piedi e scorregge in quella triste stanza dove usi il pc...

...esci vecchio porco!!!

Notte cagnolino, domani toccherà a qualcun altro portarti a passeggio, ehh? Ciao bello, bau bau, ciao ciao


----------



## exStermy (19 Settembre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> E' tutto orribile. Ma tirare in mezzo figli e figlie è il peggio del peggio.


e lo dici a me?

mica me lo sto per ritirare io in casa,  sto morto de fame ricottaro e svalvolato ed ave' paura pe' i miei fiji.........

ahahahah

AUGURI SIGNORAAAAAA E COMPLIMENTI VIVISSIMI!!!!!

ahahahahahah


----------



## @lex (19 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> e mo' rott'in culo annatevene affankulo che co' voi pe' stasera ho finito...
> 
> scambiateve un pompino in segno de pace...
> 
> ahahahahah


*UN POMPINO AL GIORNO TOGLIE STERMY DI TORNO
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAH*


----------



## The Cheater (19 Settembre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> E' tutto orribile. Ma tirare in mezzo figli e figlie è il peggio del peggio.


Sempre meglio tirare in mezzo papà malati e gravidanze fallite, vero?

Ehh vabe


----------



## @lex (19 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> e lo dici a me?
> 
> mica me lo sto per ritirare io in casa,  sto morto de fame ricottaro e svalvolato ed ave' paura pe' i miei fiji.........
> 
> ...


*POMPINI NON FARE...PAURA NON AVERE
AHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAH*


----------



## @lex (19 Settembre 2012)

*I POMPINI SO' PIEZZ E' CORE
AHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHHAH*


----------



## contepinceton (19 Settembre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> E' tutto orribile. Ma tirare in mezzo figli e figlie è il peggio del peggio.


[video=youtube;325mYmUu3WE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=325mYmUu3WE[/video]


----------



## exStermy (19 Settembre 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Sempre meglio tirare in mezzo papà malati e gravidanze fallite, vero?
> 
> Ehh vabe


Impotente, rileggiti come sei entrato a freddo ad insultarme...

pero' a me m'arimbarza a te rode er culo...

percio' fottite e statt'accort la prossima vorta che me rompi er cazzo...


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Settembre 2012)

e la chiamano libertà di espressione


----------



## contepinceton (19 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> e la chiamano libertà di espressione


:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
Ehm...
Questo 3d è il sottoforum...capisci...
Il vero forum sono tutti gli altri 3d...
Qui si parla di schiappe

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## @lex (19 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> e la chiamano libertà di espressione


*UN POMPINO ESPRESSO AL TAVOLO 15!!!
AHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAH

LIBERTA' E PIù POMPIINI PER TUTTI, MENO CHE PER STERMY!
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH*


----------



## lunaiena (19 Settembre 2012)

Altrochè uomini e donne!!

Urpa.... Ho finito i popcorn...
cavolacci....


----------



## @lex (19 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> :carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
> Ehm...
> Questo 3d è il sottoforum...capisci...
> Il vero forum sono tutti gli altri 3d...
> ...


*BIANCANEVE E I SETTE POMPINI 
AHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAH*


----------



## The Cheater (19 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Impotente, rileggiti come sei entrato a freddo ad insultarme...
> 
> pero' a me m'arimbarza a te rode er culo...
> 
> percio' fottite e statt'accort la prossima vorta che me rompi er cazzo...


Vecchio porco di un cane, come diciamo dalle mie parti ME LA PUOI SOLO SUCARE

Vai a lavare le strade, è ora!!!


----------



## Sole (19 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> e la chiamano libertà di espressione


Sì, la stessa libertà che ha permesso ad altri Non Registrati come te di entrare qui per offendermi e scrivere che ci ho provato con mezzo forum e mi sono fatta scopare in ogni orifizio. Senza che io abbia mai scritto una sola parola offensiva qui dentro nei confronti di nessuno.


----------



## contepinceton (19 Settembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Altrochè uomini e donne!!
> 
> Urpa.... Ho finito i popcorn...
> cavolacci....


Che ne dici?

[video=youtube;8n-atkCH3mk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8n-atkCH3mk&feature=related[/video]


----------



## @lex (19 Settembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Altrochè uomini e donne!!
> 
> Urpa.... Ho finito i popcorn...
> cavolacci....


*PER I POMPCORN CHIEDERE ALLA FIGLIA DI STERMY..LA SUA E' DOC, LA MIA E' DI IMPORTAZIONE
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH*


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Settembre 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> *UN POMPINO ESPRESSO AL TAVOLO 15!!!
> AHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAH
> 
> LIBERTA' E PIù POMPIINI PER TUTTI, MENO CHE PER STERMY!
> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH*


fai attenzione alle coronarie tue imbecille,sennò fine dei pompini


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> potresti pentìrti di avere detto questo parole.


ti ho detto 1000 volte di NON postare foto mie.


----------



## @lex (19 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> fai attenzione alle coronarie tue imbecille,sennò fine dei pompini


*UN POMPINO NON E' MAI IMBECILLE
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH

ALLA FINE UN POMPINO FA BENE AL CUORE
AHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAH*


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> ma non mettere le tue foto qui che e' pericoloso


quella è una mia foto. L'avevo data a Geko... e lei gelosa... da quando Geko ha buttato le sue ridicole manette....


----------



## contepinceton (19 Settembre 2012)

dedicato a massinfedele...
La vedo così io la scena...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rot  fl::rotfl:

[video=youtube;Tdx4QQcVK6Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tdx4QQcVK6Y&NR=1&feature=endscreen[/video]


----------



## lunaiena (19 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Che ne dici?
> 
> [video=youtube;8n-atkCH3mk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8n-atkCH3mk&feature=related[/video]


dico ok ...
ma beccati questo..
[video=youtube;tazHnUwYFRA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tazHnUwYFRA&feature=youtube_gdat  a_player[/video]


----------



## gas (19 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Sì, la stessa libertà che ha permesso ad altri Non Registrati come te di entrare qui per offendermi e scrivere che ci ho provato con mezzo forum e mi sono fatta scopare in ogni orifizio. Senza che io abbia mai scritto una sola parola offensiva qui dentro nei confronti di nessuno.


----------



## @lex (19 Settembre 2012)

*I POMPINI DELLA VIA PAAL
AAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA*


----------



## lunaiena (19 Settembre 2012)

Io ....
se posso....
mi permetto....
proporrei un raduno....


----------



## Quibbelqurz (19 Settembre 2012)

chi parla di pompelmi? :rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Settembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Io ....
> se posso....
> mi permetto....
> proporrei un raduno....


ok. le truppe antisommossa chi le porta?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (19 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ok. le truppe antisommossa chi le porta?


io. va bene l'"accetta"?


----------



## contepinceton (19 Settembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> dico ok ...
> ma beccati questo..
> [video=youtube;tazHnUwYFRA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tazHnUwYFRA&feature=youtube_gdat  a_player[/video]



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Perfettamente in topic...Stermy faccia da Saddam...ahahahahahah e il diavolaccio grosso è Lothar....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## geko (19 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> quella è una mia foto. L'avevo data a Geko... e lei gelosa... da quando Geko ha buttato le sue ridicole manette....


Mai e poi mai diffonderei una tua foto. 

Te le regalo io delle manette serie (non quella roba alle Tebe, coi peli rosa) se mi dici come si chiama l'oggetto che tieni in mano nella foto. Se non passi il test è inutile... Ci toccherà cominciare dall'ABC, e quell'aggeggino lo tengo in mano io, che è più sicuro eh.


----------



## lunaiena (19 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ok. le truppe antisommossa chi le porta?



Dai puó essere divertente ....

Sono accetti pomodori, uova , torte e qualsiasi cosa che si spappoli se lanciato con forza...
anche cuscini...
dai che risate!!! 
Chi ci sta?


----------



## @lex (19 Settembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> chi parla di pompelmi? :rotfl:


IO....è GRAVE QUANTO PARLARE OFFENDENDO DI FIGLIE, EX MOGLI E FIDANZATE?
SPERO DI NO.,...

*DE BEERS....UN POMPINO E' PER SEMPRE
AAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHA*


----------



## @lex (19 Settembre 2012)

*SE QUALCUNO FA UN POMPINO A TE..SOTTO SOTTO C'E' IMPULSE
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAH*


----------



## lunaiena (19 Settembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> io. va bene l'"accetta"?



Ok ... 
Tu accetti:singleeye:
e uno....
chi altri...
forza partecipate numerosi!!!


----------



## @lex (19 Settembre 2012)

*DIETRO AD OGNI GRANDE POMPINO C'E' SEMPRE UNA GRANDE DONNA
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH*


----------



## gas (19 Settembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ok ...
> Tu accetti:singleeye:
> e uno....
> chi altri...
> forza partecipate numerosi!!!


Io senza accetta ma con pesce avariato:rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (19 Settembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Dai puó essere divertente ....
> 
> Sono accetti pomodori, uova , torte e qualsiasi cosa che si spappoli se lanciato con forza...
> anche cuscini...
> ...


Eccomi
[video=youtube;H7mO3JxMoek]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H7mO3JxMoek&feature=related[/video]


----------



## @lex (19 Settembre 2012)

*........................2
E=POMPINO C
AHAHAHAHAHAHAH*


----------



## Zod (19 Settembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Dai puó essere divertente ....
> 
> Sono accetti pomodori, uova , torte e qualsiasi cosa che si spappoli se lanciato con forza...
> anche cuscini...
> ...


Ma nudi o vestiti?

S*B


----------



## gas (19 Settembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Dai puó essere divertente ....
> 
> Sono accetti pomodori, uova , torte e qualsiasi cosa che si spappoli se lanciato con forza...
> anche cuscini...
> ...


Io con te ci sto :rotfl:


----------



## @lex (19 Settembre 2012)

*INDOVINA CHI VIENE A FARTI UN POMPINO?
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA*


----------



## @lex (19 Settembre 2012)

*IL BUONO, IL BRUTTO E IL POMPINO
AAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH*


----------



## lunaiena (19 Settembre 2012)

Zod ha detto:


> Ma nudi o vestiti?
> 
> S*B



Meglio nudi direi...
per evitare di sporcare i vestiti...
Cuffie da doccia
Per evitare di farsi strappare quei quattro che ci rimangono in testa...


Di capelli...


----------



## contepinceton (19 Settembre 2012)

[video=youtube;Z_EkYTI7RsY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z_EkYTI7RsY&feature=related[/video]


----------



## @lex (19 Settembre 2012)

*IL POMPINO E' NON DOVER MAI DIRE MI DISPIACE
AHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAH*


----------



## lunaiena (19 Settembre 2012)

gas ha detto:


> lunapiena ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Dai puó essere divertente ....
> ...


----------



## lunaiena (19 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> [video=youtube;Z_EkYTI7RsY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z_EkYTI7RsY&feature=related[/video]



[video=youtube;P5B50TgF_tE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P5B50TgF_tE&feature=youtube_gdat  a_player [/video]


----------



## gas (19 Settembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> gas ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Ma noooooo......
> ...


----------



## Zod (19 Settembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Meglio nudi direi...
> per evitare di sporcare i vestiti...
> Cuffie da doccia
> Per evitare di farsi strappare quei quattro che ci rimangono in testa...


...mmm...eccellente....affittiamo un castello medievale con sala torture...

S*B


----------



## @lex (19 Settembre 2012)

*POMPINO: E SAI COSA BEVI
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH*


----------



## lunaiena (19 Settembre 2012)

Zod ha detto:


> ...mmm...eccellente....affittiamo un castello medievale con sala torture...
> 
> S*B




Aggiudicato...
so dove trovarlo....


----------



## @lex (19 Settembre 2012)

*2001OMPINI NELLO SPAZIO
AHAHAHAHAHAHHAH

POMPINO MECCANICO
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

POMPINO, WIDE, SHUT
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH

BARRY POMPINO
 AHAHAHAHAHAH

POMPINITA
AHAHAHAHAHAH

FULL METAL POMPINO
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHH*


----------



## Zod (19 Settembre 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> *POMPINO: E SAI COSA BEVI
> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH*


Tu hai bisogno urgente di un TSO.

S*B


----------



## @lex (19 Settembre 2012)

*CHI FA POMPINI CAMPA CENT'ANNI
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA*


----------



## gas (19 Settembre 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> *2001OMPINI NELLO SPAZIO
> AHAHAHAHAHAHHAH
> 
> POMPINO MECCANICO
> ...


Ti sei fatto una bottiglia di barbera sta sera?


----------



## @lex (19 Settembre 2012)

Zod ha detto:


> Tu hai bisogno urgente di un TSO.
> 
> S*B


NON MENO DI CHI DA ANNI OFFENDE ME E LA MIA FAMIGLIA GRATUTITAMENTE


----------



## @lex (19 Settembre 2012)

gas ha detto:


> Ti sei fatto una bottiglia di barbera sta sera?


NO MA IN COMPENSO MI SONO FATTO UNA GIORNATA DENSA DI OFFESE


----------



## Simy (20 Settembre 2012)

Angelo hai l'adsl o prima o poi si scarica la chiavetta:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## @lex (20 Settembre 2012)

*TRADIMENTO. NET
IL POMPINO DELL'INFEDELTA'
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH*


----------



## @lex (20 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Angelo hai l'adsl o prima o poi si scarica la chiavetta:rotfl::rotfl:


  adsl


*POMPINO ITALIA MOBILE
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
*


----------



## Zod (20 Settembre 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> NO MA IN COMPENSO MI SONO FATTO UNA GIORNATA DENSA DI OFFESE


Complimenti per la maturità con cui hai reagito.

S*B


----------



## @lex (20 Settembre 2012)

Zod ha detto:


> Complimenti per la maturità con cui hai reagito.
> 
> S*B


Grazie.
Ma non puoi capire.


----------



## Simy (20 Settembre 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> *adsl
> *


vado a nanna.... :blu:
la nottata saà lunga....prima di spegnere mi mandi un mp dovi mi indichi il numero di post da cui posso ricominciare a leggere?


----------



## @lex (20 Settembre 2012)

*IL POMPINO E' LA VIRTU' DEI FORTI
AHAHAHAHAHAHHAAH*


----------



## gas (20 Settembre 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> NO MA IN COMPENSO MI SONO FATTO UNA GIORNATA DENSA DI OFFESE


Mi dispiace...


----------



## @lex (20 Settembre 2012)

*BARBERA E POMPINO
AHAHAHAHAHAHAH*


----------



## @lex (20 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> vado a nanna.... :blu:
> la nottata saà lunga....prima di spegnere mi mandi un mp dovi mi indichi il numero di post da cui posso ricominciare a leggere?


DA QUELLO DOPO IL TUO
*ADDA' PASSA 0' POMPINO
AAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH*


----------



## @lex (20 Settembre 2012)

gas ha detto:


> Mi dispiace...


NON SERVE


----------



## @lex (20 Settembre 2012)

*UN POMPINO UNA GARANZIA
AHAHAAHHAHAHHAHAHHAH*


----------



## Simy (20 Settembre 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> DA QUELLO DOPO IL TUO
> *ADDA' PASSA 0' POMPINO
> AAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH*


allora scrivi poco perchè l'età comincia a farsi sentire..e mi stanco facilmente:mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Settembre 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Mai e poi mai diffonderei una tua foto.
> 
> Te le regalo io delle manette serie (non quella roba alle Tebe, coi peli rosa) se mi dici come si chiama l'oggetto che tieni in mano nella foto. Se non passi il test è inutile... Ci toccherà cominciare dall'ABC, e quell'aggeggino lo tengo in mano io, che è più sicuro eh.


cane. Preferisci il flogger?


----------



## @lex (20 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> allora scrivi poco perchè l'età comincia a farsi sentire..e mi stanco facilmente:mrgreen:


*IL POMPINO E' SOLO UNO STATO MENTALE
AHAHAHAHAHAH*


----------



## Sole (20 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> *vado a nanna*.... :blu:
> la nottata saà lunga....prima di spegnere mi mandi un mp dovi mi indichi il numero di post da cui posso ricominciare a leggere?


Notte Simy


----------



## Sole (20 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> allora scrivi poco* perchè l'età comincia a farsi sentire*..e mi stanco facilmente:mrgreen:


Era l'ora che invecchiassi anche tu


----------



## @lex (20 Settembre 2012)

*POMPINO DA TIFFANY
AHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAH*


----------



## Sole (20 Settembre 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> *POMPINO DA TIFFANY
> AHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAH*


Posso scegliere quella che mi piace di più?

Sono indecisa tra 'Pompino e sai cosa bevi' e 'Biancaneve e i sette pompini'.


----------



## @lex (20 Settembre 2012)

*IL POMPINO CON GLI STIVALI
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
 IL BEL POMPINO ADDORMENTATO NEL BOSCO
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
I POMPINI NUOVI DELL'IMPERATORE
AHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAAH
IL POMPINO SUL PISELLO
AAHHAHAHAHAHA
IL POMPINO MAGICO
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
LA LAMPADA DI POMPINO
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
 ALI' BABA' E I 40 POMPINI
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHH*


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> vado a nanna.... :blu:
> la nottata saà lunga....prima di spegnere mi mandi un mp dovi mi indichi il numero di post da cui posso ricominciare a leggere?


brava, vai a nanna... non è posto per le brave bimbe questo


----------



## @lex (20 Settembre 2012)

*POMPINI VERDI FRITTI
AHAHAHAHAHAH*


----------



## @lex (20 Settembre 2012)

*ALLA RICERCA DEL POMPINO PERDUTO
AHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHHAH*


----------



## @lex (20 Settembre 2012)

*CRITICA DEL POMPINO PURO
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA*


----------



## geko (20 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> cane. Preferisci il flogger?


Ma che brava BadGirl: test superato. 
Oltre alle manette ti meriti un altro premio, sempre metallico. Un roller drum tutto per te. 
Se superi anche la prova switch, direi che siamo perfetti. :mrgreen: Perché mistress come sei non ci siamo proprio eh, no no. 

Dai, viè qua che proviamo... 








:mrgreen: :rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (20 Settembre 2012)

*Cheater*

Io non so quanto tu possa essere recuperabile...!Tu hai un idea di te stesso troppo distante da quello che sei nella realtà,finisci per metterti in situazioni più grandi di te e fai fatica ad uscirne...!Pensi di saperci fare con le donne e non è così,si, racconti un sacco di storie ma anche la donna più buona alla fine capisce che non stanno in piedi e ti piscia,e non devi incazzarti se vanno altrove  e non è carino che ti incazzi con l'altrove poi....!Pensi di essere un figo e non sei affatto figo..ma nessuno può vietarti di pensarlo....!Detto fra noi, mi tengo quello che tu non puoi avere...ti lascio serenamente la grammatica,continuare a prendertela con me per il tuo insuccesso è deprecabile, chi è cresciuto con la tua educazione vedi sempre negli altri il motivo del proprio disagio!So che continuerai a scrivere immondizia...fai tesoro di quello che ti ho scritto ora invece!Ah dimenticavo,non siamo più tanto giovani vedi di crescere,e la storia che combatti la mafia....è ridicola come spesso sei ridicolo tu!!:up:


----------



## Non Registrato (20 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Posso scegliere quella che mi piace di più?
> 
> Sono indecisa tra 'Pompino e sai cosa bevi' e 'Biancaneve e i sette pompini'.


sei veramente triste quasi agghiacciante quanto lui


----------



## oscuro (20 Settembre 2012)

*Non registrato*

Posso consigliarti una cosa?insultare nell'ombra non è il massimo...registrati,contatta alex in pvt,vi incontrate da vicino e chiarite davanti un caffè quello che c'è da chiarire non credi?O anche tu sei uno da alti livelli...:rotfl: tipo massinfede?Senza polemica!!!


----------



## Non Registrato (20 Settembre 2012)

Per la miseria quanta coca c'era in giro stanotte !!!!!


----------



## oscuro (20 Settembre 2012)

*Non registrato*

Mhhh stanotte niente coca,lettere,raccomandate,e molta paura quando son tornato a casa.....!!I violenti e certe situazioni son cose con cui non mi sono mai relazionato,un mondo desueto per me,meglio le mie lettere pacifiche....!!


----------



## @lex (20 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Per la miseria quanta coca c'era in giro stanotte !!!!!


*pompino e cocaina......zan zan!
ahahhahah*


----------



## Non Registrato (20 Settembre 2012)

.


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Settembre 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Ma che brava BadGirl: test superato.
> Oltre alle manette ti meriti un altro premio, sempre metallico. Un roller drum tutto per te.
> Se superi anche la prova switch, direi che siamo perfetti. :mrgreen: Perché mistress come sei non ci siamo proprio eh, no no.
> 
> ...


eh eh... pensa che ho guadagnato anche un rubino... massì, ti lascio il controllo, non ho problemi:mrgreen: sono ancora addormentata però: non ho capito qual'è il secondo test... che fai, mi interroghi? gekino..... attento... prima di andare a vedere fatti due conti:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Non Registrato (20 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> sei veramente triste quasi agghiacciante quanto lui


be'ovvio,sono fidanzati.e'proprio vero che Dio li fa',poi li accoppia..stessa testa.D'altronde uno che passa la notte a scrivere in maiuscolo,ha seri problemi mentali.


----------



## Non Registrato (20 Settembre 2012)

Stanotte girava tanta coca ma anche tanto anestetico per cavalli!!!!!


----------



## oscuro (20 Settembre 2012)

*Non registrato*

Non ho visto nulla,solo gente di alto livello.....lettere e raccomandate.!!!!:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (20 Settembre 2012)

*Si*

Perchè chi passa la notte a minacciare pestaggi,sangue,e poi si mette a piangere...e gente di alto livello?:rotfl:


----------



## Non Registrato (20 Settembre 2012)

Servirebbe una clinica x disintossicarsi. giusto per trovarsi in ottima compagnia


----------



## oscuro (20 Settembre 2012)

*Ma*

Una clinica di alto livello però,per gente empaica,melliflua,divina,cazz cazz!!


----------



## The Cheater (20 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io non so quanto tu possa essere recuperabile...!Tu hai un idea di te stesso troppo distante da quello che sei nella realtà,finisci per metterti in situazioni più grandi di te e fai fatica ad uscirne...!Pensi di saperci fare con le donne e non è così,si, racconti un sacco di storie ma anche la donna più buona alla fine capisce che non stanno in piedi e ti piscia,e non devi incazzarti se vanno altrove  e non è carino che ti incazzi con l'altrove poi....!Pensi di essere un figo e non sei affatto figo..ma nessuno può vietarti di pensarlo....!Detto fra noi, mi tengo quello che tu non puoi avere...ti lascio serenamente la grammatica,continuare a prendertela con me per il tuo insuccesso è deprecabile, chi è cresciuto con la tua educazione vedi sempre negli altri il motivo del proprio disagio!So che continuerai a scrivere immondizia...fai tesoro di quello che ti ho scritto ora invece!Ah dimenticavo,non siamo più tanto giovani vedi di crescere,e la storia che combatti la mafia....è ridicola come spesso sei ridicolo tu!!:up:


Amore mio tu sei solo un bambino piccolo piccolo...i bambini fanno così, scrivono cose a vanvera cercando le più cattive senza minimamente conoscere la persona di fronte

Tu non mi conosci, non sai cosa faccio, i contesti in cui vivo e le persone che frequento, scrivi cavolate così, come i bambini di 8 anni

Un conto che mi scrivi parolacce e offese...eh vabe, litighiamo, giochiamo, vediamo chi ce l'ha più lungo...ma puntare il dito su miei insuccessi CHE NON ESISTONO è comico: io ho 33 anni e a parte il non avere ancora figli (che va benissimo al momento) ho praticamente tutto ciò che si possa chiedere...se non dovessi dare conto a moglie e impegni di lavoro, io prenderei un aereo stamattina stessa così, per piacere, destinazione roma, per venire da te e dirti "sei un coglione, prendimi la valigia e portamela in camera, tieni 5 euro"
Potrei farlo oggi, e ripeterlo ogni giorno fino a quando non ti vedrei sufficientemente umiliato, mio piccolo amico

Io combatto la mafia? Tu non sai cosa sia la mafia, tu sei il classico bulletto romanaccio cresciuto pensando che i 4 della banda locale fossero il peggio che la criminalità potesse fare...non hai idea cosa significhi denunciare il pizzo, fare convegni gridando "la mafia è una montagna di merda"...non hai idea di cosa rappresenti uscire su "la Sicilia" e "giornale di Sicilia" con foto faccione e titolo "i giovani imprenditori si ribellano al racket del pizzo" oppure "via le imprese mafiose dalla Sicilia"

Non parlare A ME di cose più grandi di me perché non hai idea TU di dove potresti finire...il problema è che tu pensi che sui forum si trovi solo gente semplice come te ed escludi di trovare persone di altro tipo, persone che magari ti fanno pensare "ma uno del genere non scriverebbe mai sui forum, non ha tempo ne interesse" e invece hanno purtroppo inventato iPhone e tablet vari che consentono questo, mentre sei in macchina con l'autista che ti porta in viaggio...e il piacere di fare la persona comune pur non essendolo intriga...
...ora, io sono una persona comune, ma meno di te ragazzo, meno di te...e in molto qui lo sanno...

Ti dico una cosa:
Gioca, sfottimi e offendimi, scrivi parolacce e ciò che vuoi...ma non entrare dove non conosci perché è stupido...
Gioca a chi ce l'ha più lungo e magari vincerai tu...ma non giocare a chi arriva prima sulla luna, perché tu sulla luna non ci puoi andare e non hai certezza che io invece non riesca...


----------



## oscuro (20 Settembre 2012)

*Ma*

Ecco inisisti ma chi ci crede?Sei il classico siciliano pieno di se che incolpa gli altri per i propri insuccessi!!Scrivi scrivi ma cosa?Sei andato lungo!Ti ha dato buca cosa vuoi aggiungere?Non sei nessuno,ti piace credere e far credere di essere qualcuno che non hai la capacità di essere!La mafia?:rotfl:Fai ridere tutto il forum,e adesso continua a scrivere corbellerie,i giorni passano e tu fantastichi di una vita che passa e tu ancora li,in un pesino sperduto della sicilia,4 pecore,una lupara,una scoppola,e la vita che ti scivola via,fra noia e sogni,ciao bello fantastica pure fra,cene e alberghi,che il massimo che hai visto forse è il traghetto per la calabria...!Ma finiscila cazzaro!!:rotfl:


----------



## Non Registrato (20 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mhhh stanotte niente coca,lettere,raccomandate,e molta paura quando son tornato a casa.....!!I violenti e certe situazioni son cose con cui non mi sono mai relazionato,un mondo desueto per me,meglio le mie lettere pacifiche....!!


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA CHE FIGURE DI MERDA HAI FATTO ANCORA UNA VOLTA, MI SONO RILETTO TUTTO IL 3D...AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA.
LA CLASSE NON ACQUA E TU OLTRE AD ESSERE DIVERSAMENTE LEGGENTE SEI PURE FANTASIOSO
AHAHAHAHAHAH
FIGURA DI MERDA CHE HAI FATTO E HAI CONTINUATO A DIRE CHE VENIVI INSULTATO
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
E CHE ERANO ALTRI CHE CONTINUAVANO
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH

AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Non Registrato (20 Settembre 2012)

AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH

AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH

AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH

FANTOZZI!

AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## oscuro (20 Settembre 2012)

*Cheater*

E stavolta imbecille non prendertela con una donna per la figura di merda che hai fatto e che farai,ma con la tua presunzione,salutami l'autista,o meglio salutami il tuo capo visto che l'autista secondo me sei tu...e fantastichi....quando sconfiggerai la camorra fenomeno?:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (20 Settembre 2012)

*Non registrato*

:rotfl:Si certo stiamo ancora a ridere tutti....ma dove li trovate sti fenomeni?


----------



## oscuro (20 Settembre 2012)

*cheater*

Perchè sicilianozzo mio dal tuo paese la vedi la luna?tu sei fuori come un balcone,nel tuo caso non avere figli è una fortuna credimi e senza offesa!!!Vai sulla luna.....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## exStermy (20 Settembre 2012)

gas ha detto:


> Ti sei fatto una bottiglia di barbera sta sera?


No, si e' solo fatto...

ahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (20 Settembre 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> NON MENO DI CHI DA ANNI OFFENDE ME E LA MIA FAMIGLIA GRATUTITAMENTE


gratuitamente stocazzo...

riporto solo a livello notarile la merda che te buttano addosso quelle che t'hanno conosciuto ed hanno avuto la sfiga de farte installa' in casa loro, caro profugo e tossico...

ahahahah


----------



## exStermy (20 Settembre 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> Grazie.
> Ma non puoi capire.


qua te contamo i peli ner culo ad uno ad uno invece, drogato...

ahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (20 Settembre 2012)

Zod ha detto:


> Complimenti per la maturità con cui hai reagito.
> 
> S*B


e ce credo che sklera....

se caga sotto ancora l'attuale preda se sveja e lo sfankula come le artre...

ahahahahah


----------



## free (20 Settembre 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Amore mio tu sei solo un bambino piccolo piccolo...i bambini fanno così, scrivono cose a vanvera cercando le più cattive senza minimamente conoscere la persona di fronte
> 
> Tu non mi conosci, non sai cosa faccio, i contesti in cui vivo e le persone che frequento, scrivi cavolate così, come i bambini di 8 anni
> 
> ...



guarda che sembri il marchese del grillo (meno disincantato, però)
contento tu


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Settembre 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Amore mio tu sei solo un bambino piccolo piccolo...i bambini fanno così, scrivono cose a vanvera cercando le più cattive senza minimamente conoscere la persona di fronte
> 
> Tu non mi conosci, non sai cosa faccio, i contesti in cui vivo e le persone che frequento, scrivi cavolate così, come i bambini di 8 anni
> 
> ...


Sei peggio tu di lui. Ma peggio forte, eh.


----------



## exStermy (20 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> sei veramente triste quasi agghiacciante quanto lui


chi se somija se pija...

ahahahahah


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> *Posso scegliere quella che mi piace di più?
> *
> Sono indecisa tra 'Pompino e sai cosa bevi' e 'Biancaneve e i sette pompini'.


Se proprio ritieni di doverlo fare.


----------



## exStermy (20 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Stanotte girava tanta coca ma anche tanto anestetico per cavalli!!!!!


armeno se stava a casa se sole, l'avra' scopata come dio comanda...

e quanno le ricapita?...mo' che arriveno gli alpini?

ahahahahahah


----------



## The Cheater (20 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Perchè sicilianozzo mio dal tuo paese la vedi la luna?tu sei fuori come un balcone,nel tuo caso non avere figli è una fortuna credimi e senza offesa!!!Vai sulla luna.....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


TI SALUTA L'AUTISTA :mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (20 Settembre 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Amore mio tu *sei solo un bambino piccolo piccolo*...i bambini fanno così, scrivono cose a vanvera cercando le più cattive senza minimamente conoscere la persona di fronte
> 
> Tu non mi conosci, non sai cosa faccio, i contesti in cui vivo e le persone che frequento, scrivi cavolate così, come i bambini di 8 anni
> 
> ...


non avevo letto questo post...io davvero non so che dire.... gli ho anche scritto dicendogli che stava esagerando e di smetterla... 
io SO che lotti contro la mafia...e che per lo meno ci stai provando... ma sto post è veramente brutto... davvero....
poi continuiamo a guardare le sue parolacce...
io davvero non so cosa dire....


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Settembre 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> TI SALUTA L'AUTISTA :mrgreen:


Si vabbè. Bella l'Audi. Cosè, un'A6?


----------



## free (20 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> non avevo letto questo post...io davvero non so che dire.... gli ho anche scritto dicendogli che stava esagerando e di smetterla...
> *io SO che lotti contro la mafia..*.e che per lo meno ci stai provando... ma sto post è veramente brutto... davvero....
> poi continuiamo a guardare le sue parolacce...
> io davvero non so cosa dire....



ah, bè, temo che vincerà la mafia, allora
ma non stava lottando contro il socio?


----------



## exStermy (20 Settembre 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Amore mio tu sei solo un bambino piccolo piccolo...i bambini fanno così, scrivono cose a vanvera cercando le più cattive senza minimamente conoscere la persona di fronte
> 
> Tu non mi conosci, non sai cosa faccio, i contesti in cui vivo e le persone che frequento, scrivi cavolate così, come i bambini di 8 anni
> 
> ...


sintetizzo...vai a cagare...

cazzo c'interessa cazzo fai se qua dentro sei uno sfigato a rimorchia' e pure impotente?...

ma vatte a nasconne....

e te pago 5 euro all'autista pe' portarte affankulo......

ahahahahahah


----------



## @lex (20 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> No, si e' solo fatto...
> 
> ahahahahah





exStermy ha detto:


> gratuitamente stocazzo...
> 
> riporto solo a livello notarile la merda che te buttano addosso quelle che t'hanno conosciuto ed hanno avuto la sfiga de farte installa' in casa loro, caro profugo e tossico...
> 
> ahahahah





exStermy ha detto:


> qua te contamo i peli ner culo ad uno ad uno invece, drogato...
> 
> ahahahahah





exStermy ha detto:


> e ce credo che sklera....
> 
> se caga sotto ancora l'attuale preda se sveja e lo sfankula come le artre...
> 
> ahahahahah





exStermy ha detto:


> chi se somija se pija...
> 
> ahahahahah





exStermy ha detto:


> armeno se stava a casa se sole, l'avra' scopata come dio comanda...
> 
> e quanno le ricapita?...mo' che arriveno gli alpini?
> 
> ahahahahahah


*IL POMPINO DELLE VANITA'
Ahahahahahah*


----------



## geko (20 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> eh eh... pensa che ho guadagnato anche un rubino... massì, ti lascio il controllo, non ho problemi:mrgreen: sono ancora addormentata però: non ho capito qual'è il secondo test... che fai, mi interroghi? gekino..... attento... prima di andare a vedere fatti due conti:mrgreen::mrgreen:


Un rubino perché sei _colta_? :mrgreen: 
Bisognava specificare che il cane non è un'offesa. :rotfl:E' il miglior amico del gatto. 

Cosa dovrei contare, BadGirl? Coi caffé siamo ancora a quota due...


----------



## The Cheater (20 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Si vabbè. Bella l'Audi. Cosè, un'A6?


un carretto visto che (cit.):
"_pesino sperduto della sicilia,4 pecore,una lupara,una scoppola,e la vita  che ti scivola via,fra noia e sogni,ciao bello fantastica pure fra,cene  e alberghi,che il massimo che hai visto forse è il traghetto per la  calabria_"

:mrgreen:


----------



## Non Registrato (20 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> il trip sulla seconda guerra mondiale lo capisco benissimo. Soprattutto il periodo dei campi di concentramento, o meglio. Cosa ha portato all'idea di razza ma soprattutto come potessero persone normali arrivare a quel punto.
> Ho letto un interessantissimo libro di cui ora non ricordo il nome ma lo cerco se ti interessa, dove l'autore, uno psichiatra mi sembra, analizzava quegli uomini che possono solo essere definiti bestie,per dare una risposta logica.
> Anche perchè tra gli aguzzini spesso c'erano proprio i prigionieri.
> Si parlava di depersonalizzazione e un sacco di altre cose.
> ...


Se piace il genere leggiti: Arcipelago Gulag di Aleksander Solzenycyn. E' una trilogia. Io sono ancora al primo volume e mi stò intrippando di brutto.


Firmato:

Storia di un Tubarao che si credeva un Pollo


----------



## The Cheater (20 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> sintetizzo...vai a cagare...
> 
> cazzo c'interessa cazzo fai se qua dentro sei uno sfigato a rimorchia' e pure impotente?...
> 
> ...


a nonnè, dormito bene??? che dica l'artrosi???


----------



## geko (20 Settembre 2012)

Io dico solo che sangue siculo di Audista non mente mai. :up:


Buona giornata gente, che ognuno si diverta come vuole... O come può.


----------



## @lex (20 Settembre 2012)

IL POMPINO: PIU' LO MANDI GIU' E PIU' TI TIRA SU. MENO CHE A STERM
AHAHAHAHA


----------



## exStermy (20 Settembre 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> *IL POMPINO DELLE VANITA'
> Ahahahahahah*


bhe allora stanotte co' tutta la coca che te sei sniffato armeno s'e' rizzato e potuto scopa' la tua fidanzata o ha fatto col self-service?

che spreco....

ahahahahahahahah


----------



## Simy (20 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> ah, bè, temo che vincerà la mafia, allora
> ma non stava lottando contro il socio?



leggi pure quello che ho scritto dopo i puntini però


----------



## @lex (20 Settembre 2012)

A moje de stermy nun fa pompini. nun je piaceno li stuzzicadenti riutilizzabili 
ahahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (20 Settembre 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> a nonnè, dormito bene??? che dica l'artrosi???


io dormo sempre beato perche' sto pure a posto co' la coscienza nun essendo manco un vigliacco e mezzasega come attia che cerca de trombarse pure i buchi delle serrature...

senza manco riuscirce....

ahahahahah...


----------



## @lex (20 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> bhe allora stanotte co' tutta la coca che te sei sniffato armeno s'e' rizzato e potuto scopa' la tua fidanzata o ha fatto col self-service?
> 
> che spreco....
> 
> ahahahahahahahah


A fija de stermy invece i pompini li fa. je piaceno i ripetitori visto dove se cilloca
ahahaha


----------



## @lex (20 Settembre 2012)

Un pompino d'onore
ajahahahah


----------



## exStermy (20 Settembre 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> A moje de stermy nun fa pompini. nun je piaceno li stuzzicadenti riutilizzabili
> ahahahahahah


ma er cazzetto tuo, quello tutto storto che t'aritrovi, la tipa te l'ha gia' raddrizzato affa' pompe co' la cannuccia ?

ahahahahah


----------



## free (20 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> leggi pure quello che ho scritto dopo i puntini però


ecco speriamo che qualcuno lo aiuti nella lotta:singleeye:


----------



## The Cheater (20 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> non avevo letto questo post...io davvero non so che dire.... gli ho anche scritto dicendogli che stava esagerando e di smetterla...
> io SO che lotti contro la mafia...e che per lo meno ci stai provando... ma sto post è veramente brutto... davvero....
> poi continuiamo a guardare le sue parolacce...
> io davvero non so cosa dire....


no no aspetta gioia, precisa perchè qui poi fantasticano:
hai scritto a chi??? non a me
continuiamo a guardare le sue parolacce chi??? non tu, non hai mai pubblicamente giudicato il suo scrivere

TU NON SAI MAI COSA DIRE...è il tuo migliore amico, non capisco perchè stai provando a fare da paciere, in fondo io chi ti rappresento oltre ad un fesso che si era fidato??? nessuno, giusto

mi prendono per uno che rimorchia...e lo sai che è grazie a te se scrivono questo sti due, e sai bene che io da signore non entro nel merito della vicenda...io rimorchio chi??? andiamoci piano gioia, perchè poi uno si incazza seriamente e dimentica ogni buon senso ed educazione...poi non controllo più cosa racconto...

...hai un amico che magari fuori di qui è un buono, ti credo, ma che sul forum è una fogna...tienitelo stretto, ma tienilo a bada perchè è un fiume inquinato in piena...


----------



## exStermy (20 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> ecco speriamo che qualcuno lo aiuti nella lotta:singleeye:


pe' stavolta sto dalla parte della mafia e glie levassero pure la scorta, se ce l'ha, a sto coglione che pagalla coi sordi delle mie tasse me fa gira' er cazzo.....


----------



## Non Registrato (20 Settembre 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> TI SALUTA L'AUTISTA :mrgreen:



Cheater, volevo solo dirti che ti amo.


----------



## Ultimo (20 Settembre 2012)

Sono entrato nel forum attorno alle 9, rientro per guardare e leggere qualcosa, e qualcosa ho letto. 

Esco nuovamente, non valeva la pena rientrare.


----------



## The Cheater (20 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> io dormo sempre beato perche' sto pure a posto co' la coscienza nun essendo manco un vigliacco e mezzasega come attia che cerca de trombarse pure i buchi delle serrature...
> 
> senza manco riuscirce....
> 
> ahahahahah...


nonno esci da casa...non dico ogni giorno ma almeno ogni tanto, un'oretta la settimana...un po' d'aria...

apri la finestre di quel cesso di casa che ti ritrovi...


----------



## exStermy (20 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sono entrato nel forum attorno alle 9, rientro per guardare e leggere qualcosa, e qualcosa ho letto.
> 
> Esco nuovamente, non valeva la pena rientrare.


fai bene....aspetta che finisce la derattizzazione...

girano zoccole grosse come conigli...

ahahahahahah


----------



## free (20 Settembre 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> no no aspetta gioia, precisa perchè qui poi fantasticano:
> hai scritto a chi??? non a me
> continuiamo a guardare le sue parolacce chi??? non tu, non hai mai pubblicamente giudicato il suo scrivere
> 
> ...



ma a me questo sembra il meno
vedi un po' quello che scrivi...


----------



## battiato63 (20 Settembre 2012)

*Free*

:inlove:amoruccio mio dov'eri finita?..lo sai che non resisto più di un'ora senza parlarti  


 nuon muoverti da casa ti ho mandato:


----------



## exStermy (20 Settembre 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> nonno esci da casa...non dico ogni giorno ma almeno ogni tanto, un'oretta la settimana...un po' d'aria...
> 
> apri la finestre di quel cesso di casa che ti ritrovi...


l'aria te, ne pija tanta invece e te fa pure corente...

chiudi le rekkie che te se spegne la neuro...


----------



## free (20 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> :inlove:amoruccio mio dov'eri finita?..lo sai che non resisto più di un'ora senza parlarti
> 
> 
> nuon muoverti da casa ti ho mandato:



:inlove:ma grazie amore, ero a casa ad aspettare l'idraulico!
che mi collegasse gli elettrodomestici, ovvio:mrgreen:


----------



## The Cheater (20 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> l'aria te, ne pija tanta invece e te fa pure corente...
> 
> chiudi le rekkie che te se spegne la neuro...


che lingua è??? cinese mandarino???

nonno non ti lamentare con il mondo...la fine purtroppo prima o poi arriva per tutti, il tuo avvicinarcisi è naturale...

goditi la terza età con dignità


----------



## The Cheater (20 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma a me questo sembra il meno
> vedi un po' quello che scrivi...


parliamone


----------



## battiato63 (20 Settembre 2012)

:scared:





The Cheater ha detto:


> no no aspetta gioia, precisa perchè qui poi fantasticano:
> hai scritto a chi??? non a me
> continuiamo a guardare le sue parolacce chi??? non tu, non hai mai pubblicamente giudicato il suo scrivere
> 
> ...




neretto... marò... sto tremando dalla paura..    :scared:  mè fatt venì  ò fridd n'cuoll....


----------



## free (20 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> pe' stavolta sto dalla parte della mafia e glie levassero pure la scorta, se ce l'ha, a sto coglione che pagalla coi sordi delle mie tasse me fa gira' er cazzo.....



boh, ma che ci fa in macchina in mezzo al niente?:mrgreen:
percorsi superalternativi antibombardamento?


----------



## free (20 Settembre 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> parliamone



te l'ho già detto, sembri il marchese del grillo, ma meno


----------



## The Cheater (20 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> :scared:
> 
> 
> 
> neretto... marò... sto tremando dalla paura..    :scared:  mè fatt venì  ò fridd n'cuoll....


era chiaramente riferito a simy, IDIOTA :up:


----------



## battiato63 (20 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> :inlove:ma grazie amore, ero a casa ad aspettare l'idraulico!
> che mi collegasse gli elettrodomestici, ovvio:mrgreen:



:inlove:  bene amoruccio dopo arrivo io e proviamo la centrifuga:mrgreen:


----------



## The Cheater (20 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> boh, ma che ci fa in macchina in mezzo al niente?:mrgreen:
> percorsi superalternativi antibombardamento?


a te sembra niente...alla tua destra c'è un'industria...


----------



## battiato63 (20 Settembre 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> era chiaramente riferito a simy, IDIOTA :up:


 detto da te è un complimento DEMENTE.... era chiaro che era rivolto a Simy, ti guardi bene dal minacciare un uomo .. VIGLIACCO


----------



## battiato63 (20 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> boh, ma che ci fa in macchina in mezzo al niente?:mrgreen:
> percorsi superalternativi antibombardamento?


il guardone nei parcheggi dei centri commerciali...:mrgreen:


----------



## free (20 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> :inlove:  bene amoruccio dopo arrivo io e proviamo la centrifuga:mrgreen:



già provata amore mio:inlove:
funziona bene fidati:mrgreen:


----------



## @lex (20 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma er cazzetto tuo, quello tutto storto che t'aritrovi, la tipa te l'ha gia' raddrizzato affa' pompe co' la cannuccia ?
> 
> ahahahahah


Se pompino vuoi apparire,un poco devi soffrire 
ahahahah


----------



## The Cheater (20 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> detto da te è un complimento DEMENTE.... era chiaro che era rivolto a Simy, ti guardi bene dal minacciare un uomo .. VIGLIACCO


vabè, almeno gli altri due un cervello ce l'hanno...

...tu sei proprio debilitato...

dai non c'è niente...ciao giò giò :lecca:


----------



## battiato63 (20 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> già provata amore mio:inlove:
> funziona bene fidati:mrgreen:



  azz!!!   :corna:        :triste:


----------



## @lex (20 Settembre 2012)

Il codice pompino 
ahahshah


----------



## battiato63 (20 Settembre 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> vabè, almeno gli altri due un cervello ce l'hanno...
> 
> ...tu sei proprio debilitato...
> 
> dai non c'è niente...ciao giò giò :lecca:




Ciao VIGLIACCO....e ricottaro visto che viaggi a spese dello stato


----------



## Simy (20 Settembre 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> no no aspetta gioia, precisa perchè qui poi fantasticano:
> *hai scritto a chi*??? non a me
> continuiamo a guardare le sue parolacce chi??? non tu, non hai mai pubblicamente giudicato il suo scrivere
> 
> ...


ho scritto ad oscuro 

sul secondo neretto:
non ti ho mai considerato un fesso, l'affetto che provavo per te lo provo tuttora. puoi crederci  o no..ma è cosi.
ho già chiarito all'epoca che non hai tentato di rimorchiarmi...e che non sei cosi
RIBADISCO che quello che ci siamo detti in privato io e te è rimasto privato e lo rimarrà sempre.


----------



## free (20 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> Ciao VIGLIACCO....e ricottaro visto che viaggi a spese dello stato



ma se dobbiamo pagare le tasse per far viaggiare 'sta gente, vorrei almeno indicargli la direzione


----------



## Simy (20 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> detto da te è un complimento DEMENTE.... era chiaro che era rivolto a Simy, ti guardi bene dal minacciare un uomo .. VIGLIACCO





battiato63 ha detto:


> Ciao VIGLIACCO....e ricottaro visto che viaggi a spese dello stato



non era una minaccia... per favore battiato stanne fuori....


----------



## battiato63 (20 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma se dobbiamo pagare le tasse per far viaggiare 'sta gente, vorrei almeno indicargli la direzione



io un idea ce l'avrei....:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (20 Settembre 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> TI SALUTA L'AUTISTA :mrgreen:


ecco...questa te la potevi risparmiare


----------



## battiato63 (20 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> non era una minaccia... per favore battiato stanne fuori....




mi spiace ma sta offendendo me e mi difendo... non permetto ad uno sfigato ricottaro e pseudorimorchiatore da strapazzo di offendermi , posso starne fuori dalle vostre cose ma non dalle mie...


----------



## The Cheater (20 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ho scritto ad oscuro
> 
> sul secondo neretto:
> non ti ho mai considerato un fesso, l'affetto che provavo per te lo provo tuttora. puoi crederci  o no..ma è cosi.
> ...


vale lo stesso per me


----------



## Simy (20 Settembre 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> vale lo stesso per me


lo so... non era necessario specificarlo...


----------



## The Cheater (20 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> mi spiace ma sta offendendo me e mi difendo... non permetto ad uno sfigato ricottaro e pseudorimorchiatore da strapazzo di offendermi , posso starne fuori dalle vostre cose ma non dalle mie...


ascolta i consigli di una ragazza per bene...stanne fuori, vai a giocare con la palla...

neanche ti avevo mai visto prima, chi ti ha offeso??? ti sei presentato tu a fracassare le palle senza che c'entravi nulla...dai, fuori dalle palle...vai a giocare a palla...


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ho scritto ad oscuro
> 
> sul secondo neretto:
> non ti ho mai considerato un fesso, l'affetto che provavo per te lo provo tuttora. puoi crederci o no..ma è cosi.
> ...


Vabbè, ma che è? Cioè, se avesse tentato alla peggio hai detto di no e fine, mica è un reato da cinque a dieci anni senza la condizionale. Spero, per lo meno.


----------



## The Cheater (20 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma *se dobbiamo pagare le tasse* per far viaggiare 'sta gente, vorrei almeno indicargli la direzione


tranquillo: tutto a spese mie :mrgreen:


----------



## battiato63 (20 Settembre 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> ascolta i consigli di una ragazza per bene...stanne fuori, vai a giocare con la palla...
> 
> *neanche ti avevo mai visto prima*, chi ti ha offeso??? ti sei presentato tu a fracassare le palle senza che c'entravi nulla...dai, fuori dalle palle...vai a giocare a palla...



io in verità non ti ho mai visto ricottaro, sei il classico pappone sfigato Simy è una ragazza perbene e lo sanno tutti, sei tu che sei un verme approfittatore...va a giocare con le palle....


----------



## Annuccia (20 Settembre 2012)

che accade qui


----------



## The Cheater (20 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> io in verità non ti ho mai visto ricottaro, sei il classico pappone sfigato Simy è una ragazza perbene e lo sanno tutti, sei tu che sei un verme approfittatore...va a giocare con le palle....


ancora??? basta dai...vai a buttare l'immondizia dai...


----------



## battiato63 (20 Settembre 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> ancora??? basta dai*...vai a buttare l'immondizia *dai...


ok passo a prenderti...


----------



## battiato63 (20 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> che accade qui


 nulla tesoro una schiappa ha fatto male i suoi calcoli e preso in castagna cerca di giustificarsi della figura di merda che ha fatto


----------



## Simy (20 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> io in verità non ti ho mai visto ricottaro, *sei il classico pappone sfigato Simy è una ragazza perbene e lo sanno tutti, sei tu che sei un verme approfittatore*...va a giocare con le palle....


hai detto che devi discutere per le offese a te? non mettermi in mezzo per favore! battià sul serio...io non c'entro nulla!


----------



## free (20 Settembre 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> tranquillo: tutto a spese mie :mrgreen:



e il socio?


----------



## The Cheater (20 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> e il socio?


stiamo trattando la separazione :up:


----------



## battiato63 (20 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> hai detto che devi discutere per le offese a te? non mettermi in mezzo per favore! battià sul serio...io non c'entro nulla!



 ma lo so stai tranquilla, la chiudo qui anche perchè non mi dà calore litigare con i quaquaraquà...


----------



## The Cheater (20 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> ma lo so stai tranquilla, la chiudo qui anche perchè *non mi dà calore* litigare con i quaquaraquà...


ahahahahahahahahahaha...gente di internet :mrgreen:

un bacio


----------



## free (20 Settembre 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> stiamo trattando la separazione :up:



bene, se avete dubbi, perplessità, incertezze, chiedete pure!


----------



## battiato63 (20 Settembre 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> ahahahahahahahahahaha...gente di internet :mrgreen:
> 
> un bacio


 una stretta di mano è meglio no?.. un bacio non mi sembra il caso:mrgreen: 

:up: che ne dici?


----------



## battiato63 (20 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> bene, se avete dubbi, perplessità, incertezze, chiedete pure!


  io ho un dubbio. ma per quanto tempo è rimasto in casa l'idraulico?..
:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## The Cheater (20 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> una stretta di mano è meglio no?.. un bacio non mi sembra il caso:mrgreen:
> 
> :up: che ne dici?


figurati, facevo il tenero :carneval:

ok mano


----------



## free (20 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> io ho un dubbio. ma per quanto tempo è rimasto in casa l'idraulico?..
> :mrgreen::mrgreen:


...si sta fumando una siga...:rotfl:


----------



## Non Registrato (20 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> scusami per la risposta breve, ma sto pregando


sto piangendo


----------



## The Cheater (20 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> bene, se avete dubbi, perplessità, incertezze, chiedete pure!


chiediamo cosa??? e a te ???

sei un commercialista esperto di scissioni e cessioni di rami aziendali???


----------



## battiato63 (20 Settembre 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> figurati, facevo il tenero :carneval:
> 
> ok mano



:mrgreen::mrgreen:    ok :up:


----------



## Tebe (20 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Se piace il genere leggiti: Arcipelago Gulag di Aleksander Solzenycyn. E' una trilogia. Io sono ancora al primo volume e mi stò intrippando di brutto.
> 
> 
> Firmato:
> ...


e' tra i miei prossimi acquisti.
La storia russa ovviamente è un altra delle mie passioni, ma solo fino al periodo di quel  cretino globale di Nicola secondo e quella ancora più cretina di sua moglie, Alessandra d'Assia.
Due così stupidi nella storia accoppiati è davvero difficile trovarli.
Comunque, opinioni personali.
detto questo ti chiedo...
E' crudo?
Immagino di si, ma quanto crudo.


----------



## free (20 Settembre 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> chiediamo cosa??? e a te ???
> 
> sei un commercialista esperto di scissioni e cessioni di rami aziendali???



dipende..hai la SOA certificata o farlocca? e quante sono?


----------



## battiato63 (20 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> dipende..hai la SOA certificata o farlocca? e quante sono?



  azz e io che ti ho fatto lavare i piatti.... ti chiedo scusa dottoressa..:mrgreen:


----------



## The Cheater (20 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> dipende..hai la SOA certificata o farlocca? e quante sono?


SOA certificatissima, che significa farlocca???

comunque sono passaggi separati: prima scissione e poi cessione di ramo

un po' tutte le categorie consentono una cessione di ramo senza intaccare classifica, qualcuna forse perderebbe un gradino ma nulla di importante...

principalmente dobbiamo fare scissione, separazione beni e tutto tra società di eguale costituzione per successiva liquidazione soci


----------



## free (20 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> azz e io che ti ho fatto lavare i piatti.... ti chiedo scusa dottoressa..:mrgreen:


ma lavare i piatti è una cosa da gente comune o non comune?
mi confondi!

:mrgreen:


----------



## Non Registrato (20 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> e' tra i miei prossimi acquisti.
> La storia russa ovviamente è un altra delle mie passioni, ma solo fino al periodo di quel  cretino globale di Nicola secondo e quella ancora più cretina di sua moglie, Alessandra d'Assia.
> Due così stupidi nella storia accoppiati è davvero difficile trovarli.
> Comunque, opinioni personali.
> ...


Sono al terzo capitolo del primo volume.
Per ora ha descritto 
-- le diverse categorie di persone che nei decenni sono state bersaglio di persecuzione da parte del baffone.
-- i metodi con cui venivano istituite le pratiche istruttorie: Praticamente la domanda classica dei giudici istruttori era: Allora, perchè sei qui.....capito ? era il prigioniero che doveva dire perchè era stato arrestato.
-- I metodi di tortura a cui erano sottoposti, fisiche e psicologiche, con adeguata dovizia di particolari (tu non fai testo perchè sei splatter inside  ma a me leggere come ti riduce la privazione del sonno per settimane ha messo i brividi).

Firmato:

50 sfumature di Tubarao.


----------



## battiato63 (20 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma lavare i piatti è una cosa da gente comune o non comune?
> mi confondi!
> 
> :mrgreen:



tesoro sei sprecata a lavare i piatti:inlove:  


comunque il mio D.U.R.C è in regola:mrgreen:


----------



## free (20 Settembre 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> SOA certificatissima, che significa farlocca???
> 
> comunque sono passaggi separati: prima scissione e poi cessione di ramo
> 
> ...



occhio ai sindacati se avete tanti operai, perchè di solito sono allergici alle cessione di rami d'azienda...

vedi, è bastata una mia domandina per cominciare prendermi sul serio: non sai mai chi sono e cosa fanno gli altri utenti


----------



## The Cheater (20 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Sono al terzo capitolo del primo volume.
> Per ora ha descritto
> -- le diverse categorie di persone che nei decenni sono state bersaglio di persecuzione da parte del baffone.
> -- i metodi con cui venivano istituite le pratiche istruttorie: Praticamente la domanda classica dei giudici istruttori era: Allora, perchè sei qui.....capito ? era il prigioniero che doveva dire perchè era stato arrestato.
> ...


ciao tuba...why aren't u logged???


----------



## Simy (20 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> occhio ai sindacati se avete tanti operai, perchè di solito sono allergici alle cessione di rami d'azienda...
> 
> *vedi, è bastata una mia domandina per cominciare prendermi sul serio: non sai mai chi sono e cosa fanno gli altri utenti*


:up:


----------



## free (20 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> tesoro sei sprecata a lavare i piatti:inlove:
> 
> 
> *comunque il mio D.U.R.C è in regola*:mrgreen:


 questo è un miracolo!
mai visto uno in regola, pensavo fosse una leggenda metropolitana!:rotfl:


----------



## The Cheater (20 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> occhio ai sindacati se avete tanti operai, perchè di solito sono allergici alle cessione di rami d'azienda...
> 
> vedi, è bastata una mia domandina per cominciare prendermi sul serio: non sai mai chi sono e cosa fanno gli altri utenti


figurati, non ho nulla da nascondere...operazioni in totale trasparenza

il tutto comunque non coinvolgerebbe operai, nessun cantiere attivo verrebbe passato...


----------



## Simy (20 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> questo è un miracolo!
> mai visto uno in regola, pensavo fosse una leggenda metropolitana!:rotfl:


questo non è vero! io qui ce l'ho sempre in regola! :mrgreen:
mica bau bau micio micio


----------



## exStermy (20 Settembre 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> SOA certificatissima, che significa farlocca???
> 
> comunque sono passaggi separati: prima scissione e poi cessione di ramo
> 
> ...


sempre se gli amici che te sei fatto dalle tue parti nun finischeno de fartele sarta' pe' aria prima...

sarebbe na' traggedia pe' l'eroe siculo...

ahahahahah


----------



## Minerva (20 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> questo è un miracolo!
> mai visto uno in regola, pensavo fosse una leggenda metropolitana!:rotfl:


già, mi viene mal di pancia:unhappy:


----------



## lothar57 (20 Settembre 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> ciao tuba...why aren't u logged???


ciao Cheat..perche'e'invornito,si e'cancellalto e scrive da non registrato.Peccato perche'era una della rare persone,piacevoli da leggere.


occhio a BG domenica..dormi preoccupato amico..ahahahhahh


----------



## battiato63 (20 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> questo è un miracolo!
> mai visto uno in regola, pensavo fosse una leggenda metropolitana!:rotfl:



tesoro pensa anche il casellario giudiziario è negativo :mrgreen:
:mrgreen:


----------



## free (20 Settembre 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> figurati, non ho nulla da nascondere...operazioni in totale trasparenza
> 
> il tutto comunque non coinvolgerebbe operai, nessun cantiere attivo verrebbe passato...



non era questo il punto, eh


----------



## battiato63 (20 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> già, mi viene mal di pancia:unhappy:



qualcosa da nascondere?  :mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (20 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Sono al terzo capitolo del primo volume.
> Per ora ha descritto
> -- le diverse categorie di persone che nei decenni sono state bersaglio di persecuzione da parte del baffone.
> -- i metodi con cui venivano istituite le pratiche istruttorie: Praticamente la domanda classica dei giudici istruttori era: Allora, perchè sei qui.....capito ? era il prigioniero che doveva dire perchè era stato arrestato.
> ...



allora è bello pesante, nel senso che odio i libri storici edulcorati.

Ti ricordi il prezzo?
Non ho voglia di andare a cercare.


----------



## exStermy (20 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> tesoro pensa anche il casellario giudiziario è negativo :mrgreen:
> :mrgreen:


manco n'informazione de garanzia?

ma allora 6 1 0...

ahahahahah

che delusione...

ahahahah


----------



## The Cheater (20 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> sempre se gli amici che te sei fatto dalle tue parti nun finischeno de fartele sarta' pe' aria prima...
> 
> sarebbe na' traggedia pe' l'eroe siculo...
> 
> ahahahahah


io...cioè...veramente...NON TI CAPISCO COSA SCRIVI 

sembri un calamaro travestito da formichiere che cerca di esprimersi...

l'italiano per favore...non è un'opinione :up:


----------



## free (20 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> qualcosa da nascondere?  :mrgreen::mrgreen:



la pancia!:rotfl:

Minervuccia magna de meno!


----------



## Minerva (20 Settembre 2012)

posso postarvi un bel dipinto di kandinsky?dai ci sta ...decora e abbellisce un thread da dimenticare


----------



## free (20 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> manco n'informazione de garanzia?
> 
> ma allora 6 1 0...
> 
> ...



io sono indagata
tsk tsk!:mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> posso postarvi un bel dipinto di kandinsky?dai ci sta ...decora e abbellisce un thread da dimenticare


Quasi meno che inguardabile.


----------



## battiato63 (20 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> manco n'informazione de garanzia?
> 
> ma allora 6 1 0...
> 
> ...


ahahahha nulla ò strù..mica come te che hai gli arresti dimiciliari ahahaaahaaah


----------



## The Cheater (20 Settembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ciao Cheat..perche'e'invornito,si e'cancellalto e scrive da non registrato.Peccato perche'era una della rare persone,piacevoli da leggere.
> 
> 
> *occhio a BG domenica..dormi preoccupato amico*..ahahahhahh


non mi ci fare pensare....:unhappy: 

spiace per tuba...persona seria...


----------



## battiato63 (20 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> *la pancia*!:rotfl:
> 
> Minervuccia magna de meno!




 e se la causa  non fosse il cibo?-- 

capisci a mme...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## massinfedele (20 Settembre 2012)

*insultario*

ragassi, vi segnalo línsultario.


----------



## The Cheater (20 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> non era questo il punto, eh


spiega


----------



## exStermy (20 Settembre 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> io...cioè...veramente...NON TI CAPISCO COSA SCRIVI
> 
> sembri un calamaro travestito da formichiere che cerca di esprimersi...
> 
> l'italiano per favore...non è un'opinione :up:


e' inutile che fai lo scemo pe' non anna' in guera...

mo' pijano pure i froci figurate gl'impotenti..

ahahahahah


----------



## battiato63 (20 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> posso postarvi un bel dipinto di kandinsky?dai ci sta ...decora e abbellisce un thread da dimenticare



 che ti sò caduti i barattoli di vernice dallo scaffale? :mrgreen:

:mrgreen:


----------



## free (20 Settembre 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> spiega



ok, copio e incollo:

vedi, è bastata una mia domandina per cominciare prendermi sul serio: non sai mai chi sono e cosa fanno gli altri utenti


----------



## battiato63 (20 Settembre 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> spiega


 hai capito.. hai capito   :mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Non Registrato (20 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> allora è bello pesante, nel senso che odio i libri storici edulcorati.
> 
> Ti ricordi il prezzo?
> Non ho voglia di andare a cercare.


Bhè, tieni presente che è una biografia, sostanzialmente Slolzenicyn descrive quello che ha passato LUI.

L'intera trilogia alla Libreria Borri della Stazione Termini a Roma, 24 Euro.

Firmato:

Quanto è bello essere un Tubarao.


----------



## exStermy (20 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> io sono indagata
> tsk tsk!:mrgreen:


ola'...ma vieni....

ahahahahah


----------



## free (20 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ola'...ma vieni....
> 
> ahahahahah



eh, son soddisfazioni...:mrgreen:


----------



## exStermy (20 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> ahahahha nulla ò strù..mica come te che hai gli arresti dimiciliari ahahaaahaaah


maro' e benedetta internetttttt....

oseno' sai che palle...

ahahahahah


----------



## battiato63 (20 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Bhè, tieni presente che è una biografia, sostanzialmente Slolzenicyn descrive quello che ha passato LUI.
> 
> L'intera trilogia alla Libreria Borri della Stazione Termini a Roma, 24 Euro.
> 
> ...




a Napoli fuori alla Stazione Centrale (bancarelle)  10 Euro 


Firmato ò "Pezzotto" :mrgreen:


----------



## exStermy (20 Settembre 2012)

trombeur ha detto:


> ragassi, vi segnalo línsultario.


te posso suggeri' dove te lo puoi infilare?

ahahahahah


----------



## The Cheater (20 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> e' inutile che fai lo scemo pe' non anna' in guera...
> 
> mo' pijano pure i froci figurate gl'impotenti..
> 
> ahahahahah


nonno...la guerra con te???

...ho promesso a me stesso che sopra i 55 non mi ci metto...
...troppi casini, anzianità, badanti, mogli rintontite...

ti auguro ogni bene


----------



## battiato63 (20 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> maro' e benedetta internetttttt....
> 
> oseno' sai che palle...
> 
> ahahahahah



già ahaahhahaha  pienz se stavi in cella (come de regola) che facevi? ahahhaaaahha 

W l'avvocato di Stermy...ahahahaha


----------



## massinfedele (20 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> te posso suggeri' dove te lo puoi infilare?
> 
> ahahahahah


stermy, perche'non passate allínsultario? li'vi potete insultare liberamente e senza limiti


----------



## The Cheater (20 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> ok, copio e incollo:
> 
> vedi, è bastata una mia domandina per cominciare prendermi sul serio: non sai mai chi sono e cosa fanno gli altri utenti


che significa???
non devo prenderti sul serio??? vuoi che ti tratto da buffone???


----------



## dammi un nome (20 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> a Napoli fuori alla Stazione Centrale (bancarelle)  10 Euro
> 
> 
> Firmato ò "Pezzotto" :mrgreen:


ti hanno derubbbato.:mrgreen:


----------



## Annuccia (20 Settembre 2012)

trombeur ha detto:


> stermy, perche'non passate allínsultario? li'vi potete insultare liberamente e senza limiti




perchè qui è proibito???

o trombeur trombeur..mi sa che ci resti solo li...
:rotfl:


ragasso


----------



## exStermy (20 Settembre 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> nonno...la guerra con te???
> 
> ...ho promesso a me stesso che sopra i 55 non mi ci metto...
> ...troppi casini, anzianità, badanti, mogli rintontite...
> ...


mo' dobbiamo vede' se quelli se mettono co' te...

si' tropp strunz per i miei gusti ed il tuo inesistente spessore morale me condiziona troppo pe' nun metterte un bel vaffankulo na' parola si e l'artra pure...


----------



## massinfedele (20 Settembre 2012)

*ragassi*

línsultario e' ideale per insultarsi in liberta', senza esporre le persone che sono piu' sensibili. Orsu', fate una visita


----------



## The Cheater (20 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> hai capito.. hai capito   :mrgreen::mrgreen:


ma tu hai 2700 post da luglio 2012???

ma non c'hai un cazzo da fare nella tua vita??? esci...mandami un curriculum e magari ti trovo un lavoro...

socializza...


----------



## massinfedele (20 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> perchè qui è proibito???
> 
> o trombeur trombeur..mi sa che ci resti solo li...
> :rotfl:
> ...


ma annuccia tu non approvi? sarebbe piu'bello con gli insulti concentrati no? pensavo fosse una buona idea


----------



## battiato63 (20 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> ti hanno derubbbato.:mrgreen:


 non l'ho mica comprato...:mrgreen:


----------



## Non Registrato (20 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> a Napoli fuori alla Stazione Centrale (bancarelle)  10 Euro
> 
> 
> Firmato ò "Pezzotto" :mrgreen:


Per me la libreria ha lo stesso effetto di 

Disneyland su un bambino
Un negozio di dolciumi su un goloso
Un cantina su un alcolizzato
Un bordello russo su un arrapato

se ci entro con bancomat e/o adeguata somma di denaro....è la fine 

Firmato:

L'insostenibile leggerezza di un Tubarao


----------



## battiato63 (20 Settembre 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> ma tu hai 2700 post da luglio 2012???
> 
> ma non c'hai un cazzo da fare nella tua vita??? esci...mandami un curriculum e magari ti trovo un lavoro...
> 
> socializza...


 quindi parlare con te è tempo perso? mi sa che hai ragione 
:mrgreen:


----------



## dammi un nome (20 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> eh, son soddisfazioni...:mrgreen:


a chi lo dici ..na figata:mrgreen:


----------



## dammi un nome (20 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> non l'ho mica comprato...:mrgreen:



ambè...pravo.


----------



## massinfedele (20 Settembre 2012)

*ragassi*

son proprio sopreso, mi sembrava tanto una bella soluzione.


----------



## dammi un nome (20 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Per me la libreria ha lo stesso effetto di
> 
> Disneyland su un bambino
> Un negozio di dolciumi su un goloso
> ...


idem. 

librerie.

profumerie

negozi di scarpe.


----------



## battiato63 (20 Settembre 2012)

trombeur ha detto:


> son proprio sopreso, mi sembrava tanto una bella soluzione.



Tromb sono incopetenti...:mrgreen:


----------



## Annuccia (20 Settembre 2012)

trombeur ha detto:


> ma annuccia tu non approvi? sarebbe piu'bello con gli insulti concentrati no? pensavo fosse una buona idea



gli insulti concentrati li trovi un po ovunque in questi giorni....

dai su apprezziamo la buona volontà...ma adesso ti conviene piantarla...
:rotfl:

cioao tromby


ma lo sai che mi fai sganasciare dal ridere....


----------



## The Cheater (20 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> mo' dobbiamo vede' se quelli se mettono co' te...
> 
> si' tropp strunz per i miei gusti ed il tuo inesistente spessore morale me condiziona troppo pe' nun metterte un bel vaffankulo na' parola si e l'artra pure...


poi dice "ah l'italia"...ahi ahi ahi...siamo messi male...

...esci nonno, esci ti prego...


----------



## exStermy (20 Settembre 2012)

trombeur ha detto:


> son proprio sopreso, mi sembrava tanto una bella soluzione.


tu dovresti cercarte na' soluzione a come stai inguaiato...

ahahahahah


----------



## massinfedele (20 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> gli insulti concentrati li trovi un po ovunque in questi giorni....
> 
> dai su apprezziamo la buona volontà...ma adesso ti conviene piantarla...
> :rotfl:
> ...


ma che delusione, ;i ero sforzato cosi' tanto, ci avevo messo tutte le mie meningi e mi aspettavo un successo clamoroso e invece eccomi qui a fallire ancora. Come potró tirarmi su il morale? Non riesco proprio a capacitarmi.


----------



## exStermy (20 Settembre 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> poi dice "ah l'italia"...ahi ahi ahi...siamo messi male...
> 
> ...esci nonno, esci ti prego...


in effetti da mo' che lo dico che l'Italia e' na' chiavica pe' le merde immorali comm'attia...

pero' te conviene affa' lo scemo de guera e tirarte er carretto siculo carico de merda...

le tradizioni se devono preserva'...mica cazzi...

ahahahah


----------



## massinfedele (20 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> tu dovresti cercarte na' soluzione a come stai inguaiato...
> 
> ahahahahah


ma stermy, almeno da te mi aspettavo un supporto. Ti vedo spesso discutere animatamente, senza eccessi sia chiaro, ma con determinazione e tenacia. Non provesresti il mio insultario, almeno per un po'?


----------



## battiato63 (20 Settembre 2012)

trombeur ha detto:


> ma che delusione, ;i ero sforzato cosi' tanto, ci avevo messo tutte le mie meningi e mi aspettavo un successo clamoroso e invece eccomi qui a fallire ancora. Come potró tirarmi su il morale? Non riesco proprio a capacitarmi.


fatte nà      :canna:  


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## massinfedele (20 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> Tromb sono incopetenti...:mrgreen:


grazie del supporto battiato


----------



## free (20 Settembre 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> che significa???
> non devo prenderti sul serio??? vuoi che ti tratto da buffone???


oddio!
significa che vieni qui a vantarti, ma non sai chi sono gli altri!
è solo un'idea nella tua testa che tu sei "meglio"! 
e comunque non siamo qui a far le gare, almeno, io no


----------



## dammi un nome (20 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> tu dovresti cercarte na' soluzione a come stai inguaiato...
> 
> ahahahahah


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## battiato63 (20 Settembre 2012)

trombeur ha detto:


> ma stermy, almeno da te mi aspettavo un supporto. Ti vedo spesso discutere animatamente, senza eccessi sia chiaro, ma con determinazione e tenacia. Non provesresti il mio insultario, almeno per un po'?



    aò non è per caso che hai la percentuale sul numero di utenti che visitano l'insultario?    :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## exStermy (20 Settembre 2012)

trombeur ha detto:


> ma stermy, almeno da te mi aspettavo un supporto. Ti vedo spesso discutere animatamente, senza eccessi sia chiaro, ma con determinazione e tenacia. Non provesresti il mio insultario, almeno per un po'?


NO!

ahahahah


----------



## Annuccia (20 Settembre 2012)

trombeur ha detto:


> ma che delusione, ;i ero sforzato cosi' tanto, ci avevo messo tutte le mie meningi e mi aspettavo un successo clamoroso e invece eccomi qui a fallire ancora. Come potró tirarmi su il morale? Non riesco proprio a capacitarmi.



guarda metticene di meno la prossima volta...non ti sforzare...dai su...


----------



## battiato63 (20 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> oddio!
> significa che vieni qui a vantarti, ma non sai chi sono gli altri!
> è solo un'idea nella tua testa che tu sei "meglio"!
> e comunque non siamo qui a far le gare, almeno, io no




tesò rinuncia       a lavare la testa all'asino ci perdi lo strofino e il sapone :mrgreen:


----------



## The Cheater (20 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> oddio!
> significa che vieni qui a vantarti, ma non sai chi sono gli altri!
> è solo un'idea nella tua testa che tu sei "meglio"!
> e comunque non siamo qui a far le gare, almeno, io no


Nessuna gara, e a parte questi "2/3 casi sociali" non mi sento meglio di nessuno...


----------



## Annuccia (20 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> NO!
> 
> ahahahah


breve come non lo sei mai stato.....


stanco???


minchia ste...non ho capito ancora su cosa state dibattendo perchè scrivete troppo...ma stai facendo gli straordinare per ora...


----------



## massinfedele (20 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> guarda metticene di meno la prossima volta...non ti sforzare...dai su...


dici che mi fa male? effettivamente mi sento un po'spossato dopo questo sforzo, temo che stanotte non daro'il meglio e durero meno dei miei usuali due minuti


----------



## dammi un nome (20 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> tesò rinuncia       a lavare la testa all'asino ci perdi lo strofino e il sapone :mrgreen:


 ti ha colto saggezza oggi


----------



## lothar57 (20 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> tu dovresti cercarte na' soluzione a come stai inguaiato...
> 
> ahahahahah


ciao patacca!come va' da voi??pianto greco??sai che amico ieri e'stato a TO..mi ha raccontato del ''disastro''a Mirafiori.erba alta nei parcheggi...sporcizia..senso di abbandono..altro che le chiacchere mongole(di tutti ovvio..)qua'


ma Tromb cosa ha fatto di male scusa??le avessi io 5 amanti come lui....:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:...non lo toccare piu'se no ti mando la sindrome del Manager:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## battiato63 (20 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> guarda metticene di meno la prossima volta*...non ti sforzare*...dai su...




non credo accetti il tuo consiglio guarda dov'è adesso..:gabinetto:    :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## exStermy (20 Settembre 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Nessuna gara, e a parte questi "2/3 casi sociali" non mi sento meglio di nessuno...


a' impotente....

ancora a spandere la tua merda?

ma anziche' scassa' er cazzo a noi, vatte a tromba' tu moje che magari a botta de culo la ingravidi...


----------



## The Cheater (20 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> in effetti da mo' che lo dico che l'Italia e' na' chiavica pe' le merde immorali comm'attia...
> 
> pero' te conviene affa' lo scemo de guera e tirarte er carretto siculo carico de merda...
> 
> ...


Sei proprio triste...ti farei delle donazioni periodiche per pena...
...meriti di più!!!


----------



## battiato63 (20 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> ti ha colto saggezza oggi




:saggio:         :up:
....


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Settembre 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Sei proprio triste...*ti farei delle donazioni periodiche per pena...
> *...meriti di più!!!


Abbozzala su.


----------



## The Cheater (20 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> a' impotente....
> 
> ancora a spandere la tua merda?
> 
> ma anziche' scassa' er cazzo a noi, vatte a tromba' tu moje che magari a botta de culo la ingravidi...


Nonnooooo sei uno spettacolo


----------



## exStermy (20 Settembre 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Sei proprio triste...ti farei delle donazioni periodiche per pena...
> ...meriti di più!!!


risparmiali, che alla prossima dimostrazione d'amicizia che te faranno, te potranno servi'...

ahahahah


----------



## exStermy (20 Settembre 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Nonnooooo sei uno spettacolo


ridi ridi ed occhio ai pali per il nervoso, se stai a guida'...

ahahahahah


----------



## The Cheater (20 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> risparmiali, che alla prossima dimostrazione d'amicizia che te faranno, te potranno servi'...
> 
> ahahahah


Io ti adoro nonnetto mio


----------



## exStermy (20 Settembre 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Io ti adoro nonnetto mio


ce credo...

te stara' a fuma' er culo anche se t'aveva promesso de smette'......

ahahahahahah


----------



## The Cheater (20 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ce credo...
> 
> te stara' a fuma' er culo anche se t'aveva promesso de smette'......
> 
> ahahahahahah


Sei il mio nuovo mito, ti amo 

Che lavoro fai/facevi???


----------



## exStermy (20 Settembre 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Sei il mio nuovo mito, ti amo
> 
> Che lavoro fai/facevi???


passo er flit ai cojoni come te...

ahahahahah


----------



## lunaiena (20 Settembre 2012)

cu..cu...:tette::tette:


----------



## free (20 Settembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> cu..cu...:tette::tette:



azz! che tecnica!
artiglieria pesante!:mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (20 Settembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> cu..cu...:tette::tette:


auahahaahahaahaahahah


----------



## The Cheater (20 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> passo er flit ai cojoni come te...
> 
> ahahahahah


Tipo lava scale???


----------



## lunaiena (20 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> azz! che tecnica!
> artiglieria pesante!:mrgreen:





Di solito funziona ....
:mrgreen:


----------



## free (20 Settembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Di solito funziona ....
> :mrgreen:



ottimista!:mrgreen:


----------



## dammi un nome (20 Settembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> cu..cu...:tette::tette:


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (20 Settembre 2012)

*cheater*

Cerca di capire,io sono un umile postino,lavoro di notte,giro con una panda 30,famiglia povera,e ho un pizzico di invidia per te,ascolta ma sei sottoposto ad un programma di protezione?Hai una tutela,che livello è?Una scorta alla persona?io di mafia non capisco un cazzo,mi affascina il fenomeno, gli eroi che combattono  mettendo a rischio la vita come te!!E come te fantastico...purtroppo avrei voluto dare anche io il mio contributo,son stato scartato alle visite mediche per le forze dell'ordine per mancanza di altezza!Poi penso a tutti gli eroi che hanno perso la vita indossando una divisa, a quei poveri magistrati da Caponnetto in poi...penso a quello povere persone anonime..che lottano ogni giorno...e mentre lavoro fra una lettera ed una raccomandata penso a te,e al casino che stai alzando da mesi solo perché una foruminsta ti ha dato buca..e nonostante la mia panda 30 preferisce me.....strana la vita mafiosetto vero?però continua,che sentire le tue avventure rende meno grigia la mia vita,stanotte tornerò alle poste,e sarà dura...immaginando te...scortato e ammirato....ma vaffanculo coglione...:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (20 Settembre 2012)

*Conte e lothar*

Questo soggetto è degno di voi,è la vergogna della sicilia intera,già questione di livelli....!!


----------



## dammi un nome (20 Settembre 2012)

io dovrei chiedere un consiglio serio, molto serio, su una faccenda seria.


ho bisogno di idee. e a voi non mancano.


dove postare , in privato vero?


----------



## battiato63 (20 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Cerca di capire,io sono un umile postino,lavoro di notte,giro con una panda 30,famiglia povera,e ho un pizzico di invidia per te,ascolta ma sei sottoposto ad un programma di protezione?Hai una tutela,che livello è?Una scorta alla persona?io di mafia non capisco un cazzo,mi affascina il fenomeno, gli eroi che combattono mettendo a rischio la vita come te!!E come te fantastico...purtroppo avrei voluto dare anche io il mio contributo,son stato scartato alle visite mediche per le forze dell'ordine per mancanza di altezza!Poi penso a tutti gli eroi che hanno perso la vita indossando una divisa, a quei poveri magistrati da Caponnetto in poi...penso a quello povere persone anonime..che lottano ogni giorno...e mentre lavoro fra una lettera ed una raccomandata penso a te,e al casino che stai alzando da mesi solo perché una foruminsta ti ha dato buca..e nonostante la mia panda 30 preferisce me.....strana la vita mafiosetto vero?però continua,che sentire le tue avventure rende meno grigia la mia vita,stanotte tornerò alle poste,e sarà dura...immaginando te...scortato e ammirato....ma vaffanculo coglione...:rotfl:



Fratè sì gruossssssssss :up:


----------



## battiato63 (20 Settembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> cu..cu...:tette::tette:




tè.. tè    :coglione:


----------



## dammi un nome (20 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> tè.. tè    :coglione:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:deficIonTe


----------



## battiato63 (20 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:deficIonTe



che ci posso fare se fanno degli assist meglio di Maradona?..:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## The Cheater (20 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Cerca di capire,io sono un umile postino,lavoro di notte,giro con una panda 30,famiglia povera,e ho un pizzico di invidia per te,ascolta ma sei sottoposto ad un programma di protezione?Hai una tutela,che livello è?Una scorta alla persona?io di mafia non capisco un cazzo,mi affascina il fenomeno, gli eroi che combattono  mettendo a rischio la vita come te!!E come te fantastico...purtroppo avrei voluto dare anche io il mio contributo,son stato scartato alle visite mediche per le forze dell'ordine per mancanza di altezza!Poi penso a tutti gli eroi che hanno perso la vita indossando una divisa, a quei poveri magistrati da Caponnetto in poi...penso a quello povere persone anonime..che lottano ogni giorno...e mentre lavoro fra una lettera ed una raccomandata penso a te,e al casino che stai alzando da mesi solo perché una foruminsta ti ha dato buca..e nonostante la mia panda 30 preferisce me.....strana la vita mafiosetto vero?però continua,che sentire le tue avventure rende meno grigia la mia vita,stanotte tornerò alle poste,e sarà dura...immaginando te...scortato e ammirato....ma vaffanculo coglione...:rotfl:


La forumista che ha preferito te???

Uoooohhhhaaaaa :rotfl:
Questa è il top, ti sei superato...

Ps:
Caponnetto non è stato mica ammazzato, demente!!!


----------



## lunaiena (20 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> tè.. tè    :coglione:



Ellapeppa!!!!!
pisellone!!!!!:rotfl:


----------



## battiato63 (20 Settembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ellapeppa!!!!!
> pisellone!!!!!:rotfl:







:bacio:


----------



## milli (20 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Per me la libreria ha lo stesso effetto di
> 
> Disneyland su un bambino
> Un negozio di dolciumi su un goloso
> ...


:up: per me è lo stesso!!!!


----------



## lunaiena (20 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> io dovrei chiedere un consiglio serio, molto serio, su una faccenda seria.
> 
> 
> ho bisogno di idee. e a voi non mancano.
> ...


Idee di che genere?


----------



## oscuro (20 Settembre 2012)

*Cheater*

Si è proprio così e son mesi che rompi le palle perchè sei stato mandato liscio...!Vorrei postarti la foto della mia vettura,ma non posso farlo per motivi di sicurezza...noi postini rischiamo la vita veramente....!Ascolta sei sotto tutela o sotto scorta?Dai raccontami..ho bisogno del brivido del rischio......ho una vita piatta!!!


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si è proprio così e son mesi che rompi le palle perchè sei stato mandato liscio...!*Vorrei postarti la foto della mia vettura*,*ma non posso farlo per motivi di sicurezza...*noi postini rischiamo la vita veramente....!Ascolta sei sotto tutela o sotto scorta?Dai raccontami..ho bisogno del brivido del rischio......ho una vita piatta!!!



Non preoccuparti, ne abbiamo più d'una di repertorio, volendo:








Quasi meglio di una A6. Quasi.


----------



## oscuro (20 Settembre 2012)

*Joeyy*

Grazie la mia è rossa,le A 6 non fanno neanche in tempo a leggere la targa.....son fermo!!Joey abbiamo un eroe qui dentro...!:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (20 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Grazie la mia è rossa,le A 6 non fanno neanche in tempo a leggere la targa.....son fermo!!Joey abbiamo un eroe qui dentro...!:rotfl:


La tua è fantastica!:mrgreen:


----------



## The Cheater (20 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si è proprio così e son mesi che rompi le palle perchè sei stato mandato liscio...!Vorrei postarti la foto della mia vettura,ma non posso farlo per motivi di sicurezza...noi postini rischiamo la vita veramente....!Ascolta sei sotto tutela o sotto scorta?Dai raccontami..ho bisogno del brivido del rischio......ho una vita piatta!!!


Io sono andato liscio?? Ma è simy a dirti ste cose? Nel caso la racconto io...

Hai la vita che meriti, quella degli SFIGATI online after hours


----------



## Sole (20 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> sei veramente triste quasi agghiacciante quanto lui


Tristi sono gli insulti che mi sono dovuta leggere in questi giorni. Ipocrita in malafede, scimunita, ninfomane che si è fatta mezzo forum e ha preso cazzi a destra e a manca, senza contare tante altre belle cose che ho dovuto leggere su di me. Solo per il fatto che sto con un uomo che, evidentemente, è per molti l'icona del male, ma che per me è ben altro. Perchè grazie a dio, la vita e il forum sono due cose ben diverse, così come le dinamiche che si innescano.

Siete abituati al fatto che io incassi e basta e siete abituati bene. Io non scendo al vostro livello. Ma non perchè non è giusto: sarebbe giusto farlo, forse. Ma non è utile a me. Io non ci sguazzo nella vostra merda, non mi presto ai vostri giochetti infantili.

Perciò continuate pure a insultare e parlare di me come se fossi l'ultima delle stronze. Io so che non lo sono e tanto mi basta. Ieri sera mi sono fatta quattro risate, apprezzo sempre la creatività 
Voi continuate a stare incollati al vostro anonimato, deve rodervi parecchio il fegato se sentite l'esigenza di ricoprire di merda ogni post che scrivo. State sereni e pensate alle vostre vite, se ne avete: io rabbia non ne provo nei confronti di nessuno e vivo serena con me stessa e con chi amo, nè triste, nè agghiacciata


----------



## battiato63 (20 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> La tua è fantastica!:mrgreen:



meglio di una ford focus station wagon?  :mrgreen:
:mrgreen:


----------



## battiato63 (20 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Grazie la mia è rossa,le A 6 non fanno neanche in tempo a leggere la targa.....son fermo!!Joey abbiamo un eroe qui dentro...!:rotfl:


Fratè ha i sedili  ribaltabili?..... allora stai a post :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (20 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> meglio di una ford focus station wagon? :mrgreen:
> :mrgreen:



non c'è paragone


----------



## oscuro (20 Settembre 2012)

*Cheater*

Ne vuoi ancora?:rotfl:Seriamente io le audi a6 con la vettura che ho neanche le calcolo...ma tu continua credere che ho una panda,che sei figo,sei la barzelletta del forum.. così pieno di te...che neanche te ne accorgi!Senti tutela o scorta conosci la differenza vero?


----------



## battiato63 (20 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> non c'è paragone




per i sedili ribaltabili dici? :mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## The Cheater (20 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ne vuoi ancora?:rotfl:Seriamente io le audi a6 con la vettura che ho neanche le calcolo...ma tu continua credere che ho una panda,che sei figo,sei la barzelletta del forum.. così pieno di te...che neanche te ne accorgi!Senti tutela o scorta conosci la differenza vero?


Che uomo, ti fai duro con le machine???
Comunque la mia non era A6, e non è l'unica che ho...ho anche una Porsche che uso solo per occasioni...ma è la prima volta che sono costretto a vantarmene 

Ah e complimenti per la conoscenza della storia italiana...buon anima di caponnetto si starà rivoltando...

Sei malato, e io ti guariró


----------



## exStermy (20 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> io dovrei chiedere un consiglio serio, molto serio, su una faccenda seria.
> 
> 
> ho bisogno di idee. e a voi non mancano.
> ...


se lo fai in privato te levo er saluto...

ahahah


----------



## oscuro (20 Settembre 2012)

*Cheater*

Buffone,mi riferivo a Costa sempre che sai chi possa essere...?Devi andare sulle turbo...ma 997...ma noi postini non possiamo postare per motivi di sicurezza certe foto!Stavolta avrai la decenza di non chiedere di smettere vero?Tanto sai che la cosa finirà in un certo modo e stavolta non chiedere pietà siamo d'accordo vero?Senti non mi hai risposto tutela o scorta?


----------



## exStermy (20 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Buffone,mi riferivo a Costa sempre che sai chi possa essere...?Devi andare sulle turbo...ma 997...ma noi postini non possiamo postare per motivi di sicurezza certe foto!Stavolta avrai la decenza di non chiedere di smettere vero?Tanto sai che la cosa finirà in un certo modo e stavolta non chiedere pietà siamo d'accordo vero?Senti non mi hai risposto tutela o scorta?


mo' che la mugliera scoprira' che cazzo va combinando in giro per il mondo sto coglionazzo, ringraziera' Santa Rosalia de non ave' avuto un fijo da sta merda...


----------



## oscuro (20 Settembre 2012)

*Stermyyyy*

Ci sei?cazzo mi son preoccupato ti ho dedicato un post ho avuto paura che massinfede ti menasse,io ho lavorato alle poste stanotte e son tornato a casa con timore...adesso c'è sto fenomeno di cheater che ancora non si rassegna....dice che andrà sulla luna e che lotta contro la mafia....cazzo parliamone no?


----------



## oscuro (20 Settembre 2012)

*Stermyyyy*

Stermy non gli è andata giù na certa cosa ar signorino...lui pensava d'esse figo....e invece....!!:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## exStermy (20 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ci sei?cazzo mi son preoccupato ti ho dedicato un post ho avuto paura che massinfede ti menasse,io ho lavorato alle poste stanotte e son tornato a casa con timore...adesso c'è sto fenomeno di cheater che ancora non si rassegna....dice che andrà sulla luna e che lotta contro la mafia....cazzo parliamone no?


veramente ho dormito co' n'occhio solo perche' er massimocojone m'ha scombussolato tutto...

maro' sto ancora co' la cagarella... pero' m'ha fatto passa' la stitichezza....

nessuno sa n'do abbita pe' ringraziallo de persona?

ahahahahahah

nessuno


----------



## The Cheater (20 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Buffone,mi riferivo a Costa sempre che sai chi possa essere...?Devi andare sulle turbo...ma 997...ma noi postini non possiamo postare per motivi di sicurezza certe foto!Stavolta avrai la decenza di non chiedere di smettere vero?Tanto sai che la cosa finirà in un certo modo e stavolta non chiedere pietà siamo d'accordo vero?Senti non mi hai risposto tutela o scorta?


Si ti riferivi a topolino 

Ma smettila imbecille, hai il cervello fuso dalle ore davanti al pc

Idiota


----------



## exStermy (20 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Tristi sono gli insulti che mi sono dovuta leggere in questi giorni. Ipocrita in malafede, scimunita, ninfomane che si è fatta mezzo forum e ha preso cazzi a destra e a manca, senza contare tante altre belle cose che ho dovuto leggere su di me. Solo per il fatto che sto con un uomo che, evidentemente, è per molti l'icona del male, ma che per me è ben altro. Perchè grazie a dio, la vita e il forum sono due cose ben diverse, così come le dinamiche che si innescano.
> 
> Siete abituati al fatto che io incassi e basta e siete abituati bene. Io non scendo al vostro livello. Ma non perchè non è giusto: sarebbe giusto farlo, forse. Ma non è utile a me. Io non ci sguazzo nella vostra merda, non mi presto ai vostri giochetti infantili.
> 
> ...


ma sai che parola pe' parola lo hanno detto anche le altre?

preciso preciso...

ahahahahah


----------



## The Cheater (20 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> mo' che la mugliera scoprira' che cazzo va combinando in giro per il mondo sto coglionazzo, ringraziera' Santa Rosalia de non ave' avuto un fijo da sta merda...


Nonnè ancora qui stai?
Saluta mia moglie, ci legge:
Dice che vorrebbe farti toccare le tette per pietà...la tua ce l'ha come la pelle di daino???
Dead man walking

Ciao vecchio porco smanettone, salutami la figlia carina


----------



## oscuro (20 Settembre 2012)

*Stermyyyy*

Ci credi che alle poste pensando a massinfede ridevo?ti giuro?E stanotte quando tornerò alle poste penserò a sto cazzone di siciliano che dice che andrà sulla luna e che combatte la mafia,senza un programma di protezione,una tutela, una scorta...così a mani vuote...io ti chiedo seriamente:MA POSSIAMO LEGGERE STE COSE QUI DENTRO?MA tu CAPISCI STO DEMENTE COSA SCRIVE?Ma se anche fosse,è IL CASO DI SCRIVERLO SU UN FORUM PER RAGIONI DI SICUREZZA??io faccio il postino sono IGNORANTE IN MATERIA...sinceramente si può??????


----------



## oscuro (20 Settembre 2012)

*stermyyyy*

Vuoi che ti spiego il matrimonio di cheater?


----------



## Non Registrato (20 Settembre 2012)

*voi non state bene*

ho acquistato (quando ancora si acquistavano e si pagavano poi gli scatti in bolletta) il primo abbonamento internet nel 97. Non è tantissimo ma 15 anni sono passati. Fin da subito mi hanno affascinato le comunità virtuali che tra l’altro tanto mi hanno dato, quindi leggevo (e scrivevo) chat, newsgroup, forum… in 15 anni mai, e dico mai, ho trovato tanto squallore e per di più racchiuso in un unico spazio. alcuni dei voi sono da bannare non dal forum, ma da tutto il web! Angelo è di uno squallore e di una pesantezza e di una stupidità imbarazzanti e spero per lui che in realtà abbia 15 anni. Leggo con sorpresa che avrebbe una compagna che legge e lo spalleggia, ma mi sembra più plausibile (e soprattutto più auspicabile) che sia un di lui clone e che non esista una donna che abbia il coraggio di stare con un uomo che è capace di tali cattiverie nei confronti di altri esseri viventi tra cui mi pare di capire che ci sia una donna (quintina).  Oscuro è chiaramente un teppistello da strapazzo o, peggio, uno sbirro sfigato. Quelli a cui viene duro al solo pensiero di possedere una pistola e al pensiero di incutere timore quando sono nella loro divisa da coglioni. Del resto però sono anche gli sbirri più pericolosi, come pagine vergognose della storia italiana (G8 di Genova), insegnano.
In compenso mi sono fatta non poche risate grazie a massinfede a cui mi proporrei in sposa se non fossi felicemente accompagnata e Clother (o qualcosa del genere), che hanno trattato oscuro (e non solo lui) come merita. Ho letto altre cose molto tristi e degne di nota in questo thread ma purtroppo non ricordo i nick di chi si è reso protagonista di tali squallori… anzi sì: Sterminator! E dico solo una cosa: Maronn’ du Carmine!!!
Intuisco che questo forum non sia moderato (il fatto che anche chi non è registrato possa scrivere potrebbe essere un segnale) perché qualsiasi Admin davanti alle minacce che si sono lette  in queste pagine, avrebbe preso dei provvedimenti molto seri.
Un consiglio però ve lo do: c’è un tutto un mondo intorno, fuori da quello virtuale: avete mai provato a vivere ANCHE quello?


----------



## Sole (20 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma sai che parola pe' parola lo hanno detto anche le altre?
> 
> preciso preciso...
> 
> ahahahahah


Mai desiderato essere originale.

Mi piaccio così, un po' scontata e prevedibile.


----------



## exStermy (20 Settembre 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Nonnè ancora qui stai?
> Saluta mia moglie, ci legge:
> Dice che vorrebbe farti toccare le tette per pietà...la tua ce l'ha come la pelle di daino???
> Dead man walking
> ...


allora confermi cio' che te dissi...

pure tu' moje se ne sbatte de te ed ocio che quanno se rompera' le gonadi, se fara' tromba' da uno "regolare" e sicura de rimanerce...ahahahahah

e tu gia' da mo' sei da rottama' e manco hai dovuto supera' i 56 o i 60 o ...

ahahahah

a rottame fatte un favore...datte foco e di' che e' stata la mafia...

ahahahahah


----------



## oscuro (20 Settembre 2012)

*Non registrato*

Io faccio il postino..mi confondi..,se fossi uno sbirro ti assicuro che il tuo post sarebbe da attenzionare seriamente,stai rivelando dati sensibili di una persona....fai attenzione!Fortuna che hai sbagliato soggetto....!!


----------



## exStermy (20 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ci credi che alle poste pensando a massinfede ridevo?ti giuro?E stanotte quando tornerò alle poste penserò a sto cazzone di siciliano che dice che andrà sulla luna e che combatte la mafia,senza un programma di protezione,una tutela, una scorta...così a mani vuote...io ti chiedo seriamente:MA POSSIAMO LEGGERE STE COSE QUI DENTRO?MA tu CAPISCI STO DEMENTE COSA SCRIVE?Ma se anche fosse,è IL CASO DI SCRIVERLO SU UN FORUM PER RAGIONI DI SICUREZZA??io faccio il postino sono IGNORANTE IN MATERIA...sinceramente si può??????


ma e' un mitomane...

sara' stata scippata la madre ar mercato nel '68 e dice in giro che la mafia glje vole fa' sarta' er culo...ahahahah

er culo se l'e' giocato per altri cazzi e nun me pare bello mo' da' la colpa a loro...meschini...

se lo sapessero i mammasantissima....

ahahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (20 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vuoi che ti spiego il matrimonio di cheater?


e perche' e' un matrimonio quella roba?

ahahahahahahahah


----------



## oscuro (20 Settembre 2012)

*Non registrato*

Ho segnalato il tuo post.....!!:rotfl:


----------



## exStermy (20 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Mai desiderato essere originale.
> 
> Mi piaccio così, un po' scontata e prevedibile.


beh io ar posto tuo non userei proprio i termini scontata o prevedibile, ma ben altro...ahahahah

hai detto che hai apprezzato comunque la creativita' dei commenti, beh mo' io conto sulla tua di immaginazione...

ahahahahahahah


----------



## oscuro (20 Settembre 2012)

*Maurizio*

Massinfede dove sei?


----------



## Sole (20 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> beh io ar posto tuo non userei proprio i termini scontata o prevedibile, ma ben altro...ahahahah
> 
> hai detto che *hai apprezzato comunque la creativita' dei commenti*, beh mo' io conto sulla tua di immaginazione...
> 
> ahahahahahahah


Ho sempre detto di apprezzare anche la creatività dei tuoi insulti. E lo confermo.


----------



## oscuro (20 Settembre 2012)

*Sole*

Ciao,ma non era questione di livelli?:rotfl:rido da ieri....!!


----------



## @lex (20 Settembre 2012)

Un pompino non si nega a nessuno, tranne che a sterm
ahahahshsha


----------



## @lex (20 Settembre 2012)

Pompino sull'Oriente express
ahahaahahah


----------



## oscuro (20 Settembre 2012)

*Angelo*

Ma vogliamo parlare di massinfede e cheater ma hai letto?ANGELO QUEsTO COMBATTE LA MAFIA....!tu non sei un cazzo!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (20 Settembre 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Nonnè ancora qui stai?
> Saluta mia moglie, ci legge:
> Dice che vorrebbe farti toccare le tette per pietà...la tua ce l'ha come la pelle di daino???
> Dead man walking
> ...



Cheat per favore....stop!!!ok????


----------



## The Cheater (20 Settembre 2012)

Deve essere veramente dura starsene chiusi in casa con un cazzo da fare incollati davanti al pc a scrivere sui forum

SIETE PATETICI, L'EMBLEMA DELLA ROMA NULLAFACENTE E ACCATTONA

FALLITI


----------



## exStermy (20 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Ho sempre detto di apprezzare anche la creatività dei tuoi insulti. E lo confermo.


ti ringrazio di vero quore...

ma i confetti quanno li dai che me gustano mucho?

e per il viaggio de nozze hai gia' prenotato?

fatte da' prima i sordi...damme retta...

ahahahahahah


----------



## oscuro (20 Settembre 2012)

*Cheater*

Tu sei l'emblema del siciliano cazzaro e senza palle...!!!:rotfl:


----------



## The Cheater (20 Settembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Cheat per favore....stop!!!ok????


Dammi una ragione valida per la quale lo chiedi a ME e giuro che ignorerò tutto e tutti!!!


----------



## exStermy (20 Settembre 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Deve essere veramente dura starsene chiusi in casa con un cazzo da fare incollati davanti al pc a scrivere sui forum
> 
> SIETE PATETICI, L'EMBLEMA DELLA ROMA NULLAFACENTE E ACCATTONA
> 
> FALLITI


ao' impotente, battiato ha capito tutto...

sto ai domiciliari e meno male che trovo sempre i cazzoni come te che me fanno lo slalom tra i coglioni...


----------



## oscuro (20 Settembre 2012)

*cheater*

Perchè sei ridicolo....ecco la ragione!!:rotfl:


----------



## Annuccia (20 Settembre 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Dammi una ragione valida per la quale lo chiedi a ME e giuro che ignorerò tutto e tutti!!!


beh beh...in effetti.......

uno contro due....te la prendi solo con l'uno...



lothar lothar...


----------



## oscuro (20 Settembre 2012)

*Stermyyyy*

Porta rispetto ad un eroe di stato!E no è...!!:rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (20 Settembre 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Dammi una ragione valida per la quale lo chiedi a ME e giuro che ignorerò tutto e tutti!!!


semplice...tu mi sembri un'uomo intelligente e di cultura....e devi fare come ho sempre fatto io.mai risposto agli insulti..e sai..dopo un po' la piantano...


----------



## oscuro (20 Settembre 2012)

*Annuccia*

due contro zero!!!:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (20 Settembre 2012)

*Lothar*

Sicuro vero?


----------



## exStermy (20 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Porta rispetto ad un eroe di stato!E no è...!!:rotfl:


dov'e' dove' che me scappello...

ahahahahah


----------



## Non Registrato (20 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ho segnalato il tuo post.....!!:rotfl:


codardo


----------



## oscuro (20 Settembre 2012)

*Lohar*

Di cultura?Sto cazzataro?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Questo lotta con la mafia..e sta sempre qui,adesso arriverà qualcuno a scrivere che sono un mafioso?


----------



## oscuro (20 Settembre 2012)

*Non registrato*

E non solo...!!:rotfl:


----------



## Non Registrato (20 Settembre 2012)

*che permalosi...*

ho acquistato (quando ancora si acquistavano e si pagavano poi gli scatti in bolletta) il primo abbonamento internet nel 97. Non è tantissimo ma 15 anni sono passati. Fin da subito mi hanno affascinato le comunità virtuali che tra l’altro tanto mi hanno dato, quindi leggevo (e scrivevo) chat, newsgroup, forum… in 15 anni mai, e dico mai, ho trovato tanto squallore e per di più racchiuso in un unico spazio. alcuni dei voi sono da bannare non dal forum, ma da tutto il web! Angelo è di uno squallore e di una pesantezza e di una stupidità imbarazzanti e spero per lui che in realtà abbia 15 anni. Leggo con sorpresa che avrebbe una compagna che legge e lo spalleggia, ma mi sembra più plausibile (e soprattutto più auspicabile) che sia un di lui clone e che non esista una donna che abbia il coraggio di stare con un uomo che è capace di tali cattiverie nei confronti di altri esseri viventi tra cui mi pare di capire che ci sia una donna (quintina).  Oscuro è chiaramente un teppistello da strapazzo o, peggio, uno sbirro sfigato. Quelli a cui viene duro al solo pensiero di possedere una pistola e al pensiero di incutere timore quando sono nella loro divisa da coglioni. Del resto però sono anche gli sbirri più pericolosi, come pagine vergognose della storia italiana (G8 di Genova), insegnano.
In compenso mi sono fatta non poche risate grazie a massinfede a cui mi proporrei in sposa se non fossi felicemente accompagnata e Clother (o qualcosa del genere), che hanno trattato oscuro (e non solo lui) come merita. Ho letto altre cose molto tristi e degne di nota in questo thread ma purtroppo non ricordo i nick di chi si è reso protagonista di tali squallori… anzi sì: Sterminator! E dico solo una cosa: Maronn’ du Carmine!!!
Intuisco che questo forum non sia moderato (il fatto che anche chi non è registrato possa scrivere potrebbe essere un segnale) perché qualsiasi Admin davanti alle minacce che si sono lette  in queste pagine, avrebbe preso dei provvedimenti molto seri.
Un consiglio però ve lo do: c’è un tutto un mondo intorno, fuori da quello virtuale: avete mai provato a vivere ANCHE quello?



oscuro ha detto:


> Io faccio il postino..mi confondi..,se fossi uno sbirro ti assicuro che il tuo post sarebbe da attenzionare seriamente,stai rivelando dati sensibili di una persona....fai attenzione!Fortuna che hai sbagliato soggetto....!!


sto rivelando dati sensibili (ma sai cosa e quali sono???) o no? Deciditi, hai detto entrambe le cose. Se sto sbagliando persona ho sbagliato persona e non sto rivelando nessun dato; se sono da attenzionare (ma è italiano?) allora non ho sbagliato persona! C'è da capire cosa ho indovinato. Teppista o sbirro? Per come ti scaldi, sbirro. E per come sei stupido, carabiniere.

MA DAI, PERCHÉ CANCELLARE??? Allora sto indovinando tutto!


----------



## exStermy (20 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> codardo


ehi sparaminpetto, siccome nun ho fatto in tempo a leggere er papiro perche' intrattenevo er siculo, nun e' che lo riposti che me so' incuriosito?...

ahahahahah


----------



## oscuro (20 Settembre 2012)

*Simy*

Non hai indovinato imbecille però non dovresti agire così,io ho segnalato il tuo post,poi vediamo....!Però continua pure...infondo da umile postino sarebbe un salto di qualità!registrati no?magari ne parliamo!!


----------



## Sole (20 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> codardo


Vabbè, senti da che pulpito eh.


----------



## oscuro (20 Settembre 2012)

*Non registrato*

Noooo non fateli sparire potrebbero servire....!!


----------



## free (20 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ehi sparaminpetto, siccome nun ho fatto in tempo a leggere er papiro perche' intrattenevo er siculo, nun e' che lo riposti che me so' incuriosito?...
> 
> ahahahahah



riassunto: ha intuito che non c'è moderazione


----------



## Annuccia (20 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ehi sparaminpetto, siccome nun *ho fatto in tempo a leggere er papiro perche' intrattenevo er siculo, nun e' che lo riposti che me so' incuriosito?...
> *
> ahahahahah


stanco eh???


prenditi una pausa ste....


----------



## The Cheater (20 Settembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> semplice...tu mi sembri un'uomo intelligente e di cultura....e devi fare come ho sempre fatto io.mai risposto agli insulti..e sai..dopo un po' la piantano...


Infatti gli insulti nemmeno mi sfiorano, ci gioco con piacere...

Comunque dai, ci provo...

Solo una conclusione per oscuro:
Il giorno prima di essere a Roma ti manderò un mp con dettagli per l'appuntamento...non mancare!!!


----------



## Sole (20 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> riassunto: ha intuito che non c'è moderazione


Questa sì che è capacità di sintesi


----------



## oscuro (20 Settembre 2012)

*free*

Buon giorno anche tu qui?Ti interessa la lotta alla mafia o il viaggio sulla luna di questo siculotto?


----------



## exStermy (20 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> riassunto: ha intuito che non c'è moderazione


hai riassunto troppo...

de meno, fri...

ahahahah


----------



## free (20 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Questa sì che è capacità di sintesi



era per far vedere che leggo anche i post lunghi:mrgreen:


----------



## The Cheater (20 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> dov'e' dove' che me scappello...
> 
> ahahahahah


Stesso discorso per te, quando sarò a Milano mando mp...non mancare!!!


----------



## exStermy (20 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> stanco eh???
> 
> 
> prenditi una pausa ste....


a me i papiri appallano e li leggo nei ritagli de tempo...

ahahahah


----------



## lothar57 (20 Settembre 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Infatti gli insulti nemmeno mi sfiorano, ci gioco con piacere...
> 
> Comunque dai, ci provo...
> 
> ...


si vengo anch'io..poi andiamo tutti a mangiare a carbonara da Simy...:mrgreen:


----------



## free (20 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Buon giorno anche tu qui?Ti interessa la lotta alla mafia o il viaggio sulla luna di questo siculotto?



buongiorno caro Oscuro
perchè c'è differenza?:mrgreen:


----------



## battiato63 (20 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> era per far vedere che leggo anche i post lunghi:mrgreen:


 mica solo i post "lunghi" :mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## free (20 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> hai riassunto troppo...
> 
> de meno, fri...
> 
> ahahahah


riassunto: ha


:mrgreen:


----------



## Sole (20 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> a me i papiri appallano e li leggo nei ritagli de tempo...
> 
> ahahahah


Quali ritagli? Scrivi a raffica!


----------



## free (20 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> mica solo i post "lunghi" :mrgreen::mrgreen:



vero
anche quelli grossi:rotfl:


----------



## exStermy (20 Settembre 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Stesso discorso per te, quando sarò a Milano mando mp...non mancare!!!


co' me rottoinculo impotente devi comunica' solo in chiaro, perche' nun c'ho piccioni viaggiatori...

pero' t'anticipo che rimarrai contento...


----------



## Annuccia (20 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> vero
> anche quelli grossi:rotfl:


ragazza fortunata....


----------



## FataIgnorante (20 Settembre 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Deve essere veramente dura starsene chiusi in casa con un cazzo da fare incollati davanti al pc a scrivere sui forum
> 
> SIETE PATETICI, L'EMBLEMA DELLA ROMA NULLAFACENTE E ACCATTONA
> 
> FALLITI


*Questa è per te*
[video=youtube;uWXj15-DBh0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uWXj15-DBh0[/video]

*Queste è per tutti gli altri :*
[video=youtube;oi-U3I9E8rc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oi-U3I9E8rc[/video]


----------



## Non Registrato (20 Settembre 2012)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Il tuo post.


C'hai sete ? Bevi. C'hai Fame ? Magna. Poi vattene a fanculo.


Penso che sia veramente l'emblema di Roma e dei Romani. Almeno quelli con la R maiuscola. Purtroppo però, Cheater, tutti i torti non ce li ha. A me a volte viene da massacrare non quelli che rompono il cavolo con Romano fancazzista nullafacente, ma quei quattro coglioni di romani che hanno fatto in modo che quelli che dicono Romano fancazzista nullafacente, ogni tanto ci azzeccano.

Firmato:

Lì dove osano i Tubarai.


----------



## battiato63 (20 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> vero
> anche quelli grossi:rotfl:



confermo..:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## battiato63 (20 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ragazza fortunata....


:cell:    e la fortuna bacerà anche te :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## tesla (20 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Lì dove osano i Tubarai.


Cielo di piombo, ispettore Turabao


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> C'hai sete ? Bevi. C'hai Fame ? Magna. Poi vattene a fanculo.
> 
> 
> Penso che sia veramente l'emblema di Roma e dei Romani. Almeno quelli con la R maiuscola. Purtroppo però, Cheater, tutti i torti non ce li ha. A me a volte viene da massacrare non quelli che rompono il cavolo con Romano fancazzista nullafacente, ma quei quattro coglioni di romani che hanno fatto in modo che quelli che dicono Romano fancazzista nullafacente, ogni tanto ci azzeccano.
> ...


Vabbè, buongiorno. Sono luoghi comuni, e per forza di cose un luogo comune è tale perchè ha un fondo, o più di un fondo a volte, di verità. E di romani così ne ho incontrati a bizzeffe pure io.


----------



## exStermy (20 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> :cell:    e la fortuna bacerà anche te :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


ce l'ha un cognome sta fortuna?

ahahahah


----------



## @lex (20 Settembre 2012)

Il pompino immaginario
ahHahshahah


----------



## Non Registrato (20 Settembre 2012)

che simpaticone davvero da ammazzarsi dalle risate


----------



## exStermy (20 Settembre 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> Il pompino immaginario
> ahHahshahah


e u' strunz' reale...

ahahahahahah


----------



## @lex (20 Settembre 2012)

Il pompino sul fiume Kwai
ahahahah


----------



## @lex (20 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> e u' strunz' reale...
> 
> ahahahahahah


La moglie del pompino
ahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (20 Settembre 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> Il pompino sul fiume Kwai
> ahahahah


ma le provette delle urine e delle feci le hai gia' lavate tutte?

ahahahahah


----------



## @lex (20 Settembre 2012)

Il pompino di Rodi
ahahahah


----------



## @lex (20 Settembre 2012)

Vieni avanti, pompino!
ahahahahah


----------



## @lex (20 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> che simpaticone davvero da ammazzarsi dalle risate


Coraggio, fatti pompino!
ahahahsh


----------



## Non Registrato (20 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Vabbè, buongiorno. Sono luoghi comuni, e per forza di cose un luogo comune è tale perchè ha un fondo, o più di un fondo a volte, di verità. E di romani così ne ho incontrati a bizzeffe pure io.


Che uno dei tratti distintivi del romano sia una certa forma d'indolenza è risaputo e innegabile. Vivo fuori Roma, dopo esserci nato e cresciuto, da anni ormai e non posso negare che quando anche io ne becco qualcuno fuori dal raccordo, ci sono dei tratti che m'infastidiscono non poco, primo fra tutti quello per il quale, se un romano entra in una bar, tipo a Helsinki, deve far sapere a tutti gli astanti che è arrivato e che è di Roma 

E' anche vero che siamo altezzosi e rompicocomeri col fatto della città più bella del mondo: puoi mettere un romano davanti al Taj Mahal o alla Grande Muraglia, e lui immancabilmente ti risponderà con il più classico dei commenti: "Si vabbè caruccio, ma voi mette er Colosseo". 

Ma se stà città è definita anche La Grande Puttana, il motivo c'è, e non è quello che pensano i più.

Firmato: 

Una 44 Magnun per l'Ispettore Tubarao


----------



## oscuro (20 Settembre 2012)

*cheater*

Ecco bravo...e se sono impegnato sai dove trovarmi no?alle poste di p.zza barberini...così mi aggiorni sul fenomeno mafia..!Vieni con la scorta vero?Cazzo che bello!Ricapitoliamo:trasparenza si è cancellato,massinfede stiamo ancora ridendo....,cheater con la lotta alla mafia e il viaggio sulla luna,si è superato...un fenomeno è il mio eroe,questa era l'utenza di livello della divina e noi i plebei??Adesso lascio giudicare a voi plebei se è possibile che uno possa ignorare simili talenti....ditemi voi...!Vabbè torno alle mie cose anche stasera turno di notte fra raccomandate e lettere...immaginando il Sor cheater...fra fighe e porche,mafia, viaggi sulla luna....e probabilmente pippe su una squallida tavola del cesso in un peasotto siculo fra 4 pecore ed una scoppola sulla testa...brrr che vita da brivido sono invidioso geloso quasi morboso....che uomo di cultura...il siculotto mio!!:rotfl:


----------



## @lex (20 Settembre 2012)

Non è un pompino per vecchi
ahahahah


----------



## @lex (20 Settembre 2012)

Il vecchio e il pompino
ahahshah


----------



## The Cheater (20 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ecco bravo...e se sono impegnato sai dove trovarmi no?alle poste di p.zza barberini...così mi aggiorni sul fenomeno mafia..!Vieni con la scorta vero?Cazzo che bello!Ricapitoliamo:trasparenza si è cancellato,massinfede stiamo ancora ridendo....,cheater con la lotta alla mafia e il viaggio sulla luna,si è superato...un fenomeno è il mio eroe,questa era l'utenza di livello della divina e noi i plebei??Adesso lascio giudicare a voi plebei se è possibile che uno possa ignorare simili talenti....ditemi voi...!Vabbè torno alle mie cose anche stasera turno di notte fra raccomandate e lettere...immaginando il Sor cheater...fra fighe e porche,mafia, viaggi sulla luna....e probabilmente pippe su una squallida tavola del cesso in un peasotto siculo fra 4 pecore ed una scoppola sulla testa...brrr che vita da brivido sono invidioso geloso quasi morboso....che uomo di cultura...il siculotto mio!!:rotfl:


5 ottobre alle 13 e regoliamo tutto

Per il resto ho chiuso, l'ho promesso a troppe persone...


----------



## Non Registrato (20 Settembre 2012)

ma come si fa a stare con un demente così?


----------



## Fabry (20 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Bhè, tieni presente che è una biografia, sostanzialmente Slolzenicyn descrive quello che ha passato LUI.
> 
> L'intera trilogia alla Libreria Borri della Stazione Termini a Roma, 24 Euro.
> 
> ...



Di quel libro mi è rimasta impresso il racconto dell'autore quando al mattino escono per andare a lavorare e uno dei compagni controlla il termometro, imprecando incazzato esclama: " solo meno 27 gradi bisogna lavorare ", non ricordo bene ma mi sembra che a meno 35 gradi fossero esentati   non sò se il libro possa essere considerato crudo...ma sicuramente il freddo lo era:unhappy:


----------



## oscuro (20 Settembre 2012)

*Ahh*

Ahh dal 5 al 13..troppe persone?ma non ti si incula nessuno...........:rotfl: adesso facci i nomi però....!!:rotfl:


----------



## Sole (20 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ma come si fa a stare con un demente così?


Eddai, fatti una risata che ti scioglie i nervi.


----------



## exStermy (20 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ma come si fa a stare con un demente così?


basta esse n'arta demente...

elementare uotson...

ahahahah


----------



## Sole (20 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> basta esse n'arta demente...
> 
> elementare uotson...
> 
> ahahahah


Hai ragione, sono una demente proprio come lui.


----------



## exStermy (20 Settembre 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> 5 ottobre alle 13 e regoliamo tutto
> 
> Per il resto ho chiuso, l'ho promesso a troppe persone...


ricordate quanno vieni a milano de portarme tu' moje come m'hai promesso...

ormai l'hai fatta mettere pure in priscio...

ahahahah


----------



## The Cheater (20 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ahh dal 5 al 13..troppe persone?ma non ti si incula nessuno...........:rotfl: adesso facci i nomi però....!!:rotfl:


5 ottobre ore 13, scritto chiarissimo...
Un po' di impegno almeno nel leggere...


----------



## exStermy (20 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Hai ragione, sono una demente proprio come lui.


ahahahahahah

mo' nun so' se proprio come lui o de piu' o de meno...

vuoi stare a cavillare?

ahahahahah


----------



## The Cheater (20 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ricordate quanno vieni a milano de portarme tu' moje come m'hai promesso...
> 
> ormai l'hai fatta mettere pure in priscio...
> 
> ahahahah


Verró solo, e tu???


----------



## oscuro (20 Settembre 2012)

*Stermy*

Milano?ma cheater non sa neanche dove sia....uomo di cultura....mannaggia la puttana io sto ancora a ride...!!:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (20 Settembre 2012)

*Cheater*

Vieni solo o con la scorta?ma la scorta è di livello?Ma ti basta esser diventato il pupazzo del forum,o vuoi anche peggiorare la tua situazione?


----------



## exStermy (20 Settembre 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Verró solo, e tu???


enno' hai detto che pure quella zoccola de tu moje era d'accordo e contenta d'accontenta' er nonnetto...

nun fa' sempre er cazzaro...

percio' porta la tua dolce meta' e te ripeto che resterete entrambi soddisfattissimi der trattamento...


----------



## dammi un nome (20 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ahahahahahah
> 
> mo' nun so' se proprio come lui o de piu' o de meno...
> 
> ...



animale, toglimi una curiosità, ma tu, piu o meno, a casa ( insulti apparte ) sei cosi ? 

rispondimi serio pero'.


----------



## exStermy (20 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vieni solo o con la scorta?ma la scorta è di livello?Ma ti basta esser diventato il pupazzo del forum,o vuoi anche peggiorare la tua situazione?


mejo...piu' siamo e mejo stamo...

ahahahah


----------



## dammi un nome (20 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Milano?ma cheater non sa neanche dove sia....uomo di cultura....mannaggia la puttana io sto ancora a ride...!!:rotfl:



zitto...io a lacrime di alcune cazzate che avete scritto.


----------



## dammi un nome (20 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vieni solo o con la scorta?ma la scorta* è di livello*?Ma ti basta esser diventato il pupazzo del forum,o vuoi anche peggiorare la tua situazione?


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:finiscila! piango.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## exStermy (20 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Hai ragione, sono una demente proprio come lui.


ehi grandonna, e quel drogato che fine ha fatto?....

come' che mo' nun parla piu' de pompini?

come dici che nun capisco?

hai la bocca piena e nun poi parla'?...

vabbe' quando puoi rispondi....

ahahahahahah


----------



## oscuro (20 Settembre 2012)

*stermy*

Per favore lasciami stare l'eroe di stato ti prego,l'uomo di cultura,  puoi andare a fare una figura di merda così a 33anni? per cosa poi?ò so io per cosa......!!:rotfl:


----------



## battiato63 (20 Settembre 2012)

*Eroi*

un tempo c'è stato l'eroe dei due mondi.. ora c'è l'eroe delle dù palle......:mrgreen:


----------



## exStermy (20 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> animale, toglimi una curiosità, ma tu, piu o meno, a casa ( insulti apparte ) sei cosi ?
> 
> rispondimi serio pero'.


perche' che sto affa?

ahahahah


----------



## Sole (20 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ehi grandonna, e quel drogato che fine ha fatto?....
> 
> come' che mo' nun parla piu' de pompini?
> 
> ...


Via col pompino


----------



## oscuro (20 Settembre 2012)

*Micia*

Giuro che mi sto divertendo,sto posto sta diventando surreale,chi mi vuole pestare e poi si mette a piangere chiedendo scusa,che si scusa e sparisce,chi fantastica di lotte alla mafia,viaggi sulla luna,fighe, porsche,pippe,chi è amica di questi e ci viene a fare discorsi su UTENZA DI LIVELLO,chi mi da dello sbirro infame,io che sono un povero postino...IO ADORO QUESTO FORUM,l'ammetto,quando son qui e leggo tutte queste cazzate più le mie che non sono poche,io mi dimentico tutto....io pensavo di stare in mezzo a 4 cazzari ed invece qui c'è gente di cultura,di livello,divine,drogati,sbirri infami....io rido da 2 giorni.......:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## exStermy (20 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Per favore lasciami stare l'eroe di stato ti prego,l'uomo di cultura,  puoi andare a fare una figura di merda così a 33anni? per cosa poi?ò so io per cosa......!!:rotfl:


33 anni proprio buttati ner cesso per quel segaiolo pure a perdere..

a quell'eta' cristo era gia' morto e pure risorto....

ahahahahahah


----------



## @lex (20 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ma come si fa a stare con un demente così?


Così pompino, così lontano
ahahahahahahah


----------



## battiato63 (20 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Via col pompino



  ti piacciono così tanto?..:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## exStermy (20 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Via col pompino


poi me racumandi vai de culo che manco quello concede mi moje...

diglielo mo' che ritorna dar cesso ar tuo ganzo drogato...

ahahahahah


----------



## Non Registrato (20 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Via col pompino


Oddio, l'ha contagiata..... !!!!!


----------



## dammi un nome (20 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> perche' che sto affa?
> 
> ahahahah




ma no...nulla di male...


mi chiedevo se a casa hai sempre questa ironia 



io e credimi, muoio dalle ghignate -in taluni casi- e non credo di essere la sola.

mo' arriva il bollino rosso eh...guarda...:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## exStermy (20 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> ma no...nulla di male...
> 
> 
> mi chiedevo se a casa hai sempre questa ironia
> ...


ma anche peggio...

qua me limito.....

ahahahah


----------



## @lex (20 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> poi me racumandi vai de culo che manco quello concede mi moje...
> 
> diglielo mo' che ritorna dar cesso ar tuo ganzo drogato...
> 
> ahahahahah


Moje e buoi dei pompini tuoi
ahhahahaahah


----------



## @lex (20 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma anche peggio...
> 
> qua me limito.....
> 
> ahahahah


Al peggio non c'è mai pompino
ahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (20 Settembre 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> Moje e buoi dei pompini tuoi
> ahhahahaahah


embe' er repertorio di chi te circonda, arriva solo ai pompini e nun arriva manco ar buco der culo?

minchia che suora che te sei pijato....

mica quella baldraccona professionista della tua ex...neh?

porello che brutta fine...

ahahahahah


----------



## Non Registrato (20 Settembre 2012)

Meravigliosa coppia di emarginati

Regista: Merkel
Attori: Merkel e Sole
Spettatori: il forum

Siete grandi.


----------



## oscuro (20 Settembre 2012)

*Non registrato*

Titolo del film Viaggio sulla luna...attori non protagonisti:sti non registrati vigliacchi!!


----------



## @lex (20 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Meravigliosa coppia di emarginati
> 
> Regista: Merkel
> Attori: Merkel e Sole
> ...


Per una parete grande non ci vuole un pompino grande, ma un grande pompino
ahahaha


----------



## dammi un nome (20 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma anche peggio...
> 
> qua me limito.....
> 
> ahahahah


:mrgreen:


----------



## exStermy (20 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Meravigliosa coppia di emarginati
> 
> Regista: Merkel
> Attori: Merkel e Sole
> ...


grandissimi...

ahahahahah


----------



## @lex (20 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> grandissimi...
> 
> ahahahahah


Rocco e i suoi pompini
Ahahahah


----------



## dammi un nome (20 Settembre 2012)

si, ma io continuo a ridere a lacrime.


----------



## exStermy (20 Settembre 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> Per una parete grande non ci vuole un pompino grande, ma un grande pompino
> ahahaha


ma sto culo te l'ha dato o sta ancora in aspettativa?

ahahahah


----------



## exStermy (20 Settembre 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> Rocco e i suoi pompini
> Ahahahah


allora, rendici partecipi delle tue trapanate....tossico sciroccato...

me sa che er traforo sta all'alesaggio...

ahahahahahahahah


----------



## dammi un nome (20 Settembre 2012)

no dai basta...iange:non ce la faccio...


mettetelo in 104 sto pompino che non ce la faccio piu.


di là so' tuttti seri...c'è Chen. 

olè.


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> si, ma io continuo a ridere a lacrime.


Ammazza.


----------



## @lex (20 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> allora, rendici partecipi delle tue trapanate....tossico sciroccato...
> 
> me sa che er traforo sta all'alesaggio...
> 
> ahahahahahahahah


Allora,60 pompini
ahahahah


----------



## @lex (20 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma sto culo te l'ha dato o sta ancora in aspettativa?
> 
> ahahahah


Aspetta e spera pompino s'avvera
ahahah


----------



## Papero (20 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Hai ragione, sono una demente proprio come lui.


Sole.... che tristezza leggerti così :unhappy:

Ma chi te lo fa fare di frequentare questo forum? Come se la vita già incasinata non ti bastasse per farti girare i coglioni. Qui dentro c'è gente malata di testa, e molla sto' forum del cazzo!

Te lo dice uno che lo ha frequentato per anni e in quel periodo ... non stavo bene!

Molla ste teste di cazzo!


----------



## lothar57 (20 Settembre 2012)

Papero ha detto:


> Sole.... che tristezza leggerti così :unhappy:
> 
> Ma chi te lo fa fare di frequentare questo forum? Come se la vita già incasinata non ti bastasse per farti girare i coglioni. Qui dentro c'è gente malata di testa, e molla sto' forum del cazzo!
> 
> ...



:up::up::up::up::up::up::up:....meno male che un'altro l'ha capito...e conoscendolo..non avevo dubbi!!!bravissimo!


----------



## Ultimo (20 Settembre 2012)

Papero ha detto:


> Sole.... che tristezza leggerti così :unhappy:
> 
> Ma chi te lo fa fare di frequentare questo forum? Come se la vita già incasinata non ti bastasse per farti girare i coglioni. Qui dentro c'è gente malata di testa, e molla sto' forum del cazzo!
> 
> ...



Non prenderla male se ti scrivo questo, la prossima volta che vuoi esprimere una tua opinione di questo genere, vacci in MP. In questa maniera alimenti il fuoco. Qua è diventato tutto tranne che un forum a tema. 

Figurati che ho anche timore nello scrivere questo.


----------



## oscuro (20 Settembre 2012)

*Ultimo*

Ma dai non esagerare!!!:rotfl:


----------



## Sole (20 Settembre 2012)

Papero ha detto:


> Sole.... che tristezza leggerti così :unhappy:
> 
> Ma* chi te lo fa fare di frequentare questo forum*? Come se la vita già incasinata non ti bastasse per farti girare i coglioni. Qui dentro c'è gente malata di testa, e molla sto' forum del cazzo!
> 
> ...


Mi spiace metterti tristezza. Penso che le cose più tristi siano altre qui dentro. 

Tristi sono i tanti non registrati che mi offendono da giorni, ad esempio, tra i quali potrebbe esserci qualcuno dei tuoi amici virtuali. Quelli non li trovi tristi, Papero?

Ti sembrerà strano, ma questo forum mi è stato di aiuto. E penso ancora di poter essere d'aiuto a qualcuno qui dentro.

Finchè qui dentro si parla di me e della mia vita, io non me ne vado. Voglio sapere cosa si dice e cosa si scrive. Voglio esserne consapevole.

Poi deciderò cosa fare di me qui sopra.

Ti ringrazio comunque di aver espresso chiaramente il tuo pensiero. Non tutti sono stati così corretti.


----------



## Papero (20 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Non prenderla male se ti scrivo questo, la prossima volta che vuoi esprimere una tua opinione di questo genere, vacci in MP. In questa maniera alimenti il fuoco. Qua è diventato tutto tranne che un forum a tema.
> 
> Figurati che ho anche timore nello scrivere questo.



ahahahahha addirittura? Perchè è sparito qualcuno del forum senza lasciare traccia? Ho solo esternato oil mio disappunto nel vedere una ragazza che era così piena di vita dover lottare con degli insulti ignobili.

la prossima volta lo farò in MP


----------



## Ultimo (20 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma dai non esagerare!!!:rotfl:



:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen: Hai ragione, me ne sono accorto dal rubino che m'hanno dato :rotfl::rotfl::mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (20 Settembre 2012)

*ciao*

Ciao papero,tranquillo qui è come sempre,sti giorni di più,ma nella norma....!!


----------



## Sole (20 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Non prenderla male se ti scrivo questo, *la prossima volta che vuoi esprimere una tua opinione di questo genere, vacci in MP*. In questa maniera alimenti il fuoco. Qua è diventato tutto tranne che un forum a tema.
> 
> Figurati che ho anche timore nello scrivere questo.


Ma figurati, ma quando mai.

Tutte le palate di letame le ho ricevute qui sopra, ben in vista.

Almeno lui si firma.


----------



## oscuro (20 Settembre 2012)

*ultimo*

Adesso sei pari?:up:


----------



## Sole (20 Settembre 2012)

Papero ha detto:


> ahahahahha addirittura? Perchè è sparito qualcuno del forum senza lasciare traccia? Ho solo esternato oil mio disappunto nel vedere *una ragazza che era così piena di vita *dover lottare con degli insulti ignobili.
> 
> la prossima volta lo farò in MP


Io sono ancora piena di vita.

E sono serena. Non sto lottando proprio contro niente e nessuno.


----------



## exStermy (20 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Non prenderla male se ti scrivo questo, la prossima volta che vuoi esprimere una tua opinione di questo genere, vacci in MP. In questa maniera alimenti il fuoco. Qua è diventato tutto tranne che un forum a tema.
> 
> Figurati che ho anche timore nello scrivere questo.


ma ancora devi capire che i cazzi loro nun se li smazzano in privato ma volutamente in chiaro per alimentare liti e discussioni e perche' so' senza un briciolo de dignita'?

ma ti pare che co' tua moglie venivi qua a vendere il pesce come fanno questi....

ahahahahah


----------



## Nocciola (20 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Mi spiace metterti tristezza. Penso che le cose più tristi siano altre qui dentro.
> 
> Tristi sono i tanti non registrati che mi offendono da giorni, ad esempio, *tra i quali potrebbe esserci qualcuno dei tuoi amici virtuali.* Quelli non li trovi tristi, Papero?
> 
> ...



Il non registrato ha raggiunto lo scopo. Adesso che è sicuro che hai questo dubbio sarà felice. 
Era il suo gioco.....
Peccato fosse chiaro solo a me......


----------



## Papero (20 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Ma figurati, ma quando mai.
> 
> Tutte le palate di letame le ho ricevute qui sopra, ben in vista.
> 
> Almeno lui si firma.


Non mi sembra di averti offesa, anzi! Ti ho solamente consigliata di mollare questo forum, come ne esci nessuno parlerà più di te, nessuno ti offenderà più e tu potrai viverti la tua vita senza avvelenarsi il sangue qua dentro.


P.s. non credo che i miei amici virtuali arrivino a tanto


----------



## oscuro (20 Settembre 2012)

*Farfalla*

Non dovrebbe esser data la possibilità,io sarei per la registrazione obbligatoria!!!


----------



## Sole (20 Settembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Il non registrato ha raggiunto lo scopo. Adesso che è sicuro che hai questo dubbio sarà felice.
> Era il suo gioco.....
> Peccato fosse chiaro solo a me......


Oh, bentornata.

E quale sarebbe lo scopo scusa? E di chi? Spiega che sono curiosa.


----------



## Nocciola (20 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Oh, bentornata.
> 
> E quale sarebbe lo scopo scusa? E di chi? Spiega che sono curiosa.



Non me ne sono mai andata.................
Farti credere che uno dei tuoi amici (scusa ma io ex non riesco a definirli/ci) possa scriverti certe cose. Esattamente come per i rubini che ricevi. 
E' veramente lampante che c'è qualcuno che cerca di scatenare ulteriori litigi godendo come un riccio che mi stupisco tu non ci abbia pensato.
Se non sono mai intervenuta è proprio per questo, qualunque cosa io avessi detto avrei alimentato ulteriormente il coglione che sta scrivendo.......


----------



## Nocciola (20 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non dovrebbe esser data la possibilità,io sarei per la registrazione obbligatoria!!!


Ma va? Sfondi un portone, non una porta....ma ripeto va bene a molti che sia così...


----------



## oscuro (20 Settembre 2012)

*Farfalla*

Credo che si stia superando il limite....!!


----------



## Sole (20 Settembre 2012)

Papero ha detto:


> Non mi sembra di averti offesa, anzi! Ti ho solamente consigliata di mollare questo forum, come ne esci nessuno parlerà più di te, nessuno ti offenderà più e tu potrai viverti la tua vita senza avvelenarsi il sangue qua dentro.
> 
> 
> P.s. non credo che i miei amici virtuali arrivino a tanto


Guarda, a me non frega poi molto se arrivano o non arrivano a tanto.

Io so solo che sono sempre stata corretta con tutti. In cambio ho ricevuto una valanga di cattiverie e volgarità. Nessuna delle persone che conoscevo ha preso le distanze, nè mi ha contattata privatamente per sapere come sto e cosa mi succede. Anzi, qualcuno in chiaro ha rincarato la dose dicendo che dovrei vergognarmi.

Solo Simy ha continuato a sentirmi, qui e in privato, preoccupandosi per me.

E il tuo consiglio, scusa se te lo faccio notare, esordisce dicendo che ti mette tristezza leggermi così.

Va benissimo eh. Prendo atto e vado avanti.

Ma non potete stupirvi se poi certi pensieri mi vengono. Pensieri che, ripeto, lasciano il tempo che trovano.
Francamente sto aspettando che questo thread sia chiuso da qualche anima buona e si possa tornare a respirare un po' di aria pulita.


----------



## dammi un nome (20 Settembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma va? Sfondi un portone, non una porta....ma ripeto va bene a molti che sia così...





Papero ha detto:


> Non mi sembra di averti offesa, anzi! Ti ho solamente consigliata di mollare questo forum, come ne esci nessuno parlerà più di te, nessuno ti offenderà più e tu potrai viverti la tua vita senza avvelenarsi il sangue qua dentro.
> 
> 
> P.s. non credo che i miei amici virtuali arrivino a tanto



si, conterrebbe non poco il danno.


Sole, ma scusa, farfalla  non ha torto, io lo vedo che non  ci pensi alla perfidia di qualcuno, ma ahinoi è cosi. voi vi siete esposti troppo Sole. tante persone vi conoscono e non credere di poter conoscere tutti e tutto allo stesso modo. se sei solare lo schifo non lo sai riconoscere. ma c'è.

non credere a me, io e te non ci conosciamo ( alex crede di conscermi ma nulla ha capito ) ma a Farfalla che è una tua amica si.


----------



## oscuro (20 Settembre 2012)

*Micio*

Seriamente,già fra noi c'è qualcuno particolare,l'ammetto io son due giorni che ho un sorriso stampato sulla faccia che non vi dico,anche i non registrati mi sembra troppo!!!!


----------



## dammi un nome (20 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Seriamente,già fra noi c'è qualcuno particolare,l'ammetto io son due giorni che ho un sorriso stampato sulla faccia che non vi dico,anche i non registrati mi sembra troppo!!!!



hai ragione. non è un caso che in altri forum sia obbligatoria.


un minimo ti cautela.


----------



## Sole (20 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> si, conterrebbe non poco il danno.
> 
> 
> Sole, ma scusa, farfalla  non ha torto, io lo vedo che non  ci pensi alla perfidia di qualcuno, ma ahinoi è cosi. voi vi siete esposti troppo Sole. tante persone vi conoscono e non credere di poter conoscere tutti e tutto allo stesso modo. se sei solare lo schifo non lo sai riconoscere. ma c'è.
> ...


Ci siamo esposti in che senso? Abbiamo lasciato capire che stiamo insieme. Tutto qui. Tornassi indietro non lo farei più. Alex me l'aveva detto che sarebbe finita così, io non l'ho ascoltato perchè non pensavo che la gente potesse essere tanto meschina, qui sta la mia ingenuità... altro che ipocrisia e malafede.

E te lo ripeto, a me non cambia niente sapere chi c'è dietro. Non cambierebbe nulla nei miei rapporti con queste persone che, allo stato attuale, sono inesistenti.

Perchè gli amici sono diversi. Gli amici, se vieni trattata come una merda, anche se non se la sentono di esporsi, un messaggio in privato te lo mandano per farti sapere che sono indignati o dispiaciuti o che so io.

Intorno a me c'è il vuoto. Quindi a me cosa cambia nella sostanza?


----------



## lothar57 (20 Settembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma va? Sfondi un portone, non una porta....ma ripeto va bene a molti che sia così...



Ciao Farfy...forse sono intordito...se capisco bene tu dici che un registrato,fingendosi nreg...abbia istigato la rissa,indegna..(dalla quale mi sono tenuto alla larga...)..se si'che ci guadagna??....scusa poteva farlo da registrato..sono quasi tutti virtuali!!


----------



## Non Registrato (20 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Nessuna delle persone che conoscevo ha preso le distanze


Io si. 

Firmato:

Tubarao ce l'ha profumato.


----------



## oscuro (20 Settembre 2012)

*Dai*

Che poi è evidente che son vecchie conoscenze....come oggi!!


----------



## Ultimo (20 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Guarda, a me non frega poi molto se arrivano o non arrivano a tanto.
> 
> Io so solo che sono sempre stata corretta con tutti. In cambio ho ricevuto una valanga di cattiverie e volgarità. Nessuna delle persone che conoscevo ha preso le distanze, nè mi ha contattata privatamente per sapere come sto e cosa mi succede. Anzi, qualcuno in chiaro ha rincarato la dose dicendo che dovrei vergognarmi.
> 
> ...




Sole questo 3D personalmente non l'ho seguito molto, questo vuol dire due cose, il primo che ti stimo, ed il secondo che evito di scrivere in un 3D dove è impossibile scrivere, se non insultando. 


Che questo 3D venga chiuso sarebbe l'unica azione sensata di un 3D senza senso.


----------



## Fabry (20 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> hai ragione. non è un caso che in altri forum sia obbligatoria.
> 
> 
> un minimo ti cautela.




Sssssshhhhh ma sei matta, mi hanno rubinato per averlo scritto...:scared:


----------



## The Cheater (20 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Guarda, a me non frega poi molto se arrivano o non arrivano a tanto.
> 
> Io so solo che sono sempre stata corretta con tutti. In cambio ho ricevuto una valanga di cattiverie e volgarità. Nessuna delle persone che conoscevo ha preso le distanze, nè mi ha contattata privatamente per sapere come sto e cosa mi succede. Anzi, qualcuno in chiaro ha rincarato la dose dicendo che dovrei vergognarmi.
> 
> ...


dalle mie parti si usa dire "vai in farmacia e compra un pacco di minnifuttu" 

un modo per dire FREGATENE...so perfettamente che non è facile e che anzi facile è parlare così...ma a volte non dico la soluzione ma almeno "l'antidolorifico" dei problemi sta proprio nella mossa più semplice: FOTTERSENE, anche per poco ma fottersene altamente...in qualsiasi modo...pensare ad altro...

detto questo, anche se non ti conosco, ti auguro tanta serenità perchè leggo che sei molto nervosa e provata da quanto accaduto (che poi nemmeno so esattamente cosa sia accaduto)
ma cerca di separare i tuoi "cazzi veri" da questo forum: non confondere la realtà con la finzione, che spesso magari aiuta, ci fa conoscere persone grandiose, ci fa riflettere e ci da sollievo...ma sempre finzione, vita virtuale rimane...

...per quanto mi riguarda la vita virtuale è capace di dare piccoli sollievi ma grandi dolori...prendila per quella che è...

...e perdonami se mi sono permesso di entrare nel tuo personale stato d'animo...in bocca al lupo!!! :up:


----------



## Sole (20 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Io si.
> 
> Firmato:
> 
> Tubarao ce l'ha profumato.


Vero.

Scusami.


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Ci siamo esposti in che senso? Abbiamo lasciato capire che stiamo insieme. Tutto qui. Tornassi indietro non lo farei più. *Alex me l'aveva detto che sarebbe finita così*, io non l'ho ascoltato perchè non pensavo che la gente potesse essere tanto meschina, qui sta la mia ingenuità... altro che ipocrisia e malafede.
> 
> E te lo ripeto, a me non cambia niente sapere chi c'è dietro. Non cambierebbe nulla nei miei rapporti con queste persone che, allo stato attuale, sono inesistenti.
> 
> ...


Strano, vè?


----------



## Sole (20 Settembre 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> dalle mie parti si usa dire "vai in farmacia e compra un pacco di minnifuttu"
> 
> un modo per dire FREGATENE...so perfettamente che non è facile e che anzi facile è parlare così...ma a volte non dico la soluzione ma almeno "l'antidolorifico" dei problemi sta proprio nella mossa più semplice: FOTTERSENE, anche per poco ma fottersene altamente...in qualsiasi modo...pensare ad altro...
> 
> ...


Non sono nervosa nè provata.

Quella fase è passata.


----------



## The Cheater (20 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Non sono nervosa nè provata.
> 
> Quella fase è passata.


in bocca al lupo lo stesso...


----------



## Sole (20 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sole questo 3D personalmente non l'ho seguito molto, questo vuol dire due cose, il primo che ti stimo, ed il secondo che evito di scrivere in un 3D dove è impossibile scrivere, se non insultando.
> 
> 
> Che questo 3D venga chiuso sarebbe l'unica azione sensata di un 3D senza senso.


Ultimo, tu ti sei comportato in modo equilibrato e corretto nei tuoi pochi interventi... e questo l'ho molto apprezzato, davvero.


----------



## oscuro (20 Settembre 2012)

*Lothar*

Tu hai un modo strano di tenerti lontano dalle risse,tu osservi e ogni tanto molli un calcio,come nel mio caso,potevi tranquillamente astenerti da fare l' illazione tipo"scaldare la sedia"cosa pessima,visto che ti ritenevo una persona simpatica e seria,ma d'altronde da un amico di Cheater e del conte che LIVELLO potevo aspettarmi?Con questo ti ho spiegato educatamente e civilmente quello che penso di te!E mi raccomando tenetevi stretto l'EROE DI STATO quello che fa l'elemosina,che va sulla luna,audi,porsche,e tutto quello che cazzo riesce ad inventare!


----------



## contepinceton (20 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> si, conterrebbe non poco il danno.
> 
> 
> Sole, ma scusa, farfalla  non ha torto, io lo vedo che non  ci pensi alla perfidia di qualcuno, ma ahinoi è cosi. voi vi siete esposti troppo Sole. tante persone vi conoscono e non credere di poter conoscere tutti e tutto allo stesso modo. se sei solare lo schifo non lo sai riconoscere. ma c'è.
> ...


:up::up::up::up:


----------



## contepinceton (20 Settembre 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> dalle mie parti si usa dire "vai in farmacia e compra un pacco di minnifuttu"
> 
> un modo per dire FREGATENE...so perfettamente che non è facile e che anzi facile è parlare così...ma a volte non dico la soluzione ma almeno "l'antidolorifico" dei problemi sta proprio nella mossa più semplice: FOTTERSENE, anche per poco ma fottersene altamente...in qualsiasi modo...pensare ad altro...
> 
> ...


:up::up::up::up::up::up:
Forse sai in questi mesi ho fatto un overdose di minnifuttu...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (20 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tu hai un modo strano di tenerti lontano dalle risse,tu osservi e ogni tanto molli un calcio,come nel mio caso,potevi tranquillamente astenerti da fare l' illazione tipo"scaldare la sedia"cosa pessima,visto che ti ritenevo una persona simpatica e seria,ma d'altronde da un amico di Cheater e del conte che LIVELLO potevo aspettarmi?Con questo ti ho spiegato educatamente e civilmente quello che penso di te!E mi raccomando tenetevi stretto l'EROE DI STATO quello che fa l'elemosina,che va sulla luna,audi,porsche,e tutto quello che cazzo riesce ad inventare!


Oscuro..rispetto al pezzo di m.... e  anche peggio che e'circolato qua',la mia battuta e'all'acqua di rose...comunque dal momento che io sono un'uomo e non un quaqquaraqua'..tranquillamente mi scuso..non pensavo te la prendessi tanto.
Quanto a Cheat,mi sembra persona di spessore,il COnte invece non mi sembra.....lo e'..perche'l'ho conosciuto.andiamo in pace ora....ok????


----------



## The Cheater (20 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> :up::up::up::up::up::up:
> Forse sai in questi mesi ho fatto un overdose di minnifuttu...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


...io ogni tanto "le" dimentico a casa... :mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (20 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tu hai un modo strano di tenerti lontano dalle risse,tu osservi e ogni tanto molli un calcio,come nel mio caso,potevi tranquillamente astenerti da fare l' illazione tipo"scaldare la sedia"cosa pessima,visto che ti ritenevo una persona simpatica e seria,ma d'altronde da un amico di Cheater e del conte che LIVELLO potevo aspettarmi?Con questo ti ho spiegato educatamente e civilmente quello che penso di te!E mi raccomando tenetevi stretto l'EROE DI STATO quello che fa l'elemosina,che va sulla luna,audi,porsche,e tutto quello che cazzo riesce ad inventare!


Senti io non c'entro un casso con sto 3d.
Non ti cago neanche di striscio e tu continui a nominarmi...
Cazzo vuoi da me Oscuro?
Io sto mattina son partito sono stato a padova tutto il giorno...
e me ne sono fottuto ok?
Smetti di nominarmi...

Io sono amico di tutti nei limiti del possibile e dinessuno in particolare allo stesso tempo.
Ho messo i miei paletti e tutti stanno al giusto posto nei miei confronti.

E così finalmente vivo sciallo.

Ho solo una cosa importante da dire su certe questioni lette qui dentro...

Mio nonno diceva sempre
che la moglie che fa i pompini al marito
è traditora.:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## massinfedele (20 Settembre 2012)

*eccomi di ritorno*

ma ragazzi ma ancora mi state a litigare? Sono di ritorno per intervenire a favore della pace


----------



## contepinceton (20 Settembre 2012)

trombeur ha detto:


> ma ragazzi ma ancora mi state a litigare? Sono di ritorno per intervenire a favore della pace


piss end love:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Settembre 2012)

trombeur ha detto:


> ma ragazzi ma ancora mi state a litigare? Sono di ritorno per intervenire a favore della pace


ma ciao!


----------



## oscuro (20 Settembre 2012)

*lothar*

Scuse?Ti tieni lontano dalle risse così?Gaurda la tua illazione è molto più pesante del mio pezzo di merda,io posso dare del pezzo di merda a lothar,non mi sarei mai permesso di sindacare su come passa il tempo fuori di qui la persona lothar!Ancora peggio il fatto che con te scherzavo e giocavo....un gesto insulso il tuo, proprio perchè inaspettato!!Capisco che quando c'è di mezzo una donna la maggior parte di voi si scorda di tutti....ma va bene così...ho capito come mai ti circondi di certi elementi!!Divertiti,e scusa le mie espressioni forti,dettate dalla delusione,non dalla mancanza di stima!Però adesso puoi serenamente tenerti fuori da certe risse altrove,lontano dal sottoscritto!!


----------



## massinfedele (20 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma ciao!



guarda, questo saluto immediato e spontaneo mi riempie di gioia. 

sono tuttavia un po' preoccupato per il fallimento del mio forum, mi da con non ce la faccio, vero?


----------



## oscuro (20 Settembre 2012)

*Conte*

In quanto a te,evita certi tipi di riferimenti ad ispettori zenigata e certi film,e vedi che anche io smetto di prenderti a calci nelle palle!!!


----------



## massinfedele (20 Settembre 2012)

*ottimismo da trombata*

io lo ho, posso condividerlo?


----------



## @lex (20 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Strano, vè?


Ma tu sei proprio uno sttonzo di livello ipermegasupergalattico. non c'è possibilità di esprimere un concetto con te pompino arrogante.


----------



## massinfedele (20 Settembre 2012)

*uso del privato*

gentili utenti, ma scrivere in privato e'invasivo? lo chiedo perche'sono nuovo ed anche timido


----------



## lothar57 (20 Settembre 2012)

trombeur ha detto:


> io lo ho, posso condividerlo?


amico..di la verita',,secondo  te questo e'un posto dove si palra di sesso tradimenti etc???


----------



## massinfedele (20 Settembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> amico..di la verita',,secondo te questo e'un posto dove si palra di sesso tradimenti etc???



caro buon lothar, il trombeur controlla ed ha notato che lo hai difeso a spada tratta. Trombeur non dimentica (citazione da lo chiamavano trinita')

detto questo, sai, io mi adeguo. Ho letto questi scontri epici e vi partecipo tentando di ristabilire pace ed armonia. Nel frattempo, colgo l'occasione per richiamare l'attenzione degli astanti sulla poesia del coito


----------



## milli (20 Settembre 2012)

trombeur ha detto:


> caro buon lothar, il trombeur controlla ed ha notato che lo hai difeso a spada tratta. Trombeur non dimentica (citazione da lo chiamavano trinita')
> 
> detto questo, sai, io mi adeguo. Ho letto questi scontri epici e vi partecipo tentando di ristabilire pace ed armonia. Nel frattempo, colgo l'occasione per richiamare l'attenzione degli astanti sulla poesia del coito


hai proprio l'animo del paciere tu!


----------



## Tebe (20 Settembre 2012)

trombeur ha detto:


> gentili utenti, ma scrivere in privato e'invasivo? lo chiedo perche'sono nuovo ed anche timido


se vuoi ti scrivo io.
però non mi broccoli.
Lo sai che sono fedele


----------



## Tebe (20 Settembre 2012)

milli ha detto:


> hai proprio l'animo del paciere tu!


non lo trovi...non so...ha un non so che....che potrebbe quasi farmi pensare di diventare leggermente infedele....


mah...

è sempre la menopausa temo


----------



## massinfedele (20 Settembre 2012)

milli ha detto:


> hai proprio l'animo del paciere tu!


milli grazie, un bel complimento inaspettato


----------



## massinfedele (20 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> se vuoi ti scrivo io.
> però non mi broccoli.
> Lo sai che sono fedele


tebe, non riesco, perdonami. ma rispetto il tuo essere fedele. non vorrei tentarti, anche se qui la concorrenza e' tanta. questi omaccioni nerboruti


----------



## lothar57 (20 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> non lo trovi...non so...ha un non so che....che potrebbe quasi farmi pensare di diventare leggermente infedele....
> 
> 
> mah...
> ...


no Tebe...insomma ti sei fatta traviare da Trombeur..di la'verita'..gli hai dato il cell???e lui da esperto diavolo..zac....


----------



## massinfedele (20 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> non lo trovi...non so...ha un non so che....che potrebbe quasi farmi pensare di diventare leggermente infedele....
> 
> 
> mah...
> ...



se hai delle tentazioni lasciati andare. Fa bene e lo dico senza interessi personali. In apertura sincera. Ma sei sicura che il privato non invade. Non vorrei sembrare piacione


----------



## massinfedele (20 Settembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> no Tebe...insomma ti sei fatta traviare da Trombeur..di la'verita'..gli hai dato il cell???e lui da esperto diavolo..zac....



lothat, tuquiquoqua!  io non mi permetterei mai.


----------



## milli (20 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> non lo trovi...non so...ha un non so che....che potrebbe quasi farmi pensare di diventare leggermente infedele....
> 
> 
> mah...
> ...



macchè menopausa! No è lui che ha quel non so che......direi  che è diversamente broccolatore............


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Settembre 2012)

trombeur ha detto:


> se hai delle tentazioni lasciati andare. *Fa bene e lo dico senza interessi personali. In apertura sincera.* Ma sei sicura che il privato non invade. *Non vorrei sembrare piacione*


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHH!


----------



## lothar57 (20 Settembre 2012)

trombeur ha detto:


> lothat, tuquiquoqua! io non mi permetterei mai.



:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:questa e'bella..........adesso ti sistemo io...Conte ti evoco all'istante....


----------



## massinfedele (20 Settembre 2012)

milli ha detto:


> macchè menopausa! No è lui che ha quel non so che......direi che è diversamente broccolatore............


amerei potermi dedicare a queste delizie, ma il dovere mi chiama. anche se noto l'assenza prolungata, per i loro canoni, dei miei cari amici rissosi. Cari ragassi


----------



## Tebe (20 Settembre 2012)

trombeur ha detto:


> tebe, non riesco, perdonami. ma rispetto il tuo essere fedele. non vorrei tentarti, anche se qui la concorrenza e' tanta. questi omaccioni nerboruti


ammiro davvero la tua sincerità, così rara in un traditore maledetto, egoista e superficiale.
Mi hai detto chiaramente che se ti scrivo mi broccoli, quindi adesso posso decidere se rischiare o no.

Ti faccio sapere anche se in effetti gli omaccioni rambosi hanno qualcosa di...ancestrale...quasi da brodo primordiale ecco


----------



## milli (20 Settembre 2012)

trombeur ha detto:


> se hai delle tentazioni lasciati andare. Fa bene e lo dico senza interessi personali. In apertura sincera. Ma sei sicura che il privato non invade. *Non vorrei sembrare piacione*




Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo macchè


----------



## Tebe (20 Settembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> no Tebe...insomma ti sei fatta traviare da Trombeur..di la'verita'..gli hai dato il cell???e lui da esperto diavolo..zac....


lotharuccio sto resistendo! Giuro sulle mie brasiliane!


----------



## massinfedele (20 Settembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:questa e'bella..........adesso ti sistemo io...Conte ti evoco all'istante....


lothar, non mi provocare che io sono agressivissimissimomo. sei un uomo finito. Non hai futuro.Il futuro non lo hai. sei senza futuro. Chiaro?


----------



## Tebe (20 Settembre 2012)

trombeur ha detto:


> se hai delle tentazioni lasciati andare. Fa bene e lo dico senza interessi personali. In apertura sincera. Ma sei sicura che il privato non invade. Non vorrei sembrare piacione


in effetti il privato un pò invade...
Tu piacione?














assolutamente no.


----------



## Tebe (20 Settembre 2012)

milli ha detto:


> macchè menopausa! No è lui che ha quel non so che......direi  che è diversamente broccolatore............


brava Milli.
Tromb è diversamente broccolatore.

Hai ragione


----------



## lothar57 (20 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> lotharuccio sto resistendo! Giuro sulle mie brasiliane!


pensa a tuo marito...ai 5 figli che hai..ai felini del casso...al tuo diacono,che sarei io...non puoi.che il Maxim sia con noi...


----------



## Tebe (20 Settembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> pensa a tuo marito...ai 5 figli che hai..hai felini del casso...al tuo diacono,che sarei io...non puoi.che il Maxim sia con noi...


hai ragione Lothar.
Resisto.
Maxim sia con noi,. Si. In che stanza?


ops ma cosa dico!


----------



## massinfedele (20 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ammiro davvero la tua sincerità, così rara in un traditore maledetto, egoista e superficiale.
> Mi hai detto chiaramente che se ti scrivo mi broccoli, quindi adesso posso decidere se rischiare o no.
> 
> Ti faccio sapere anche se in effetti gli omaccioni rambosi hanno qualcosa di...ancestrale...quasi da brodo primordiale ecco


ti capisco, anche io ne sono affascinato, a mio modo. Quelle energie, quella classe ricoperta da un velo velato di finta maleducazione, non mi lascia indifferente. Epppero', non posso negare di averti madato la mia email, indirizzo, e telefono. Tu non mi hai contattato, ma ti giuro che non era per provarci, lo faccio cosi', per amicizia.Tu mi credi vero? Sai, sentirsi dare del bugiardo, per uno come me, e' pesante


----------



## lothar57 (20 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> hai ragione Lothar.
> Resisto.
> Maxim sia con noi,. Si. In che stanza?
> 
> ...


ma la 69 no....


----------



## massinfedele (20 Settembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> pensa a tuo marito...ai 5 figli che hai..ai felini del casso...al tuo diacono,che sarei io...non puoi.che il Maxim sia con noi...


non sapervo dei 5 figli.hai 72 anni vero? figlie femmine? solo per sapere. s'intende


----------



## milli (20 Settembre 2012)

trombeur ha detto:


> ti capisco, anche io ne sono affascinato, a mio modo. Quelle energie, quella classe ricoperta da un velo velato di finta maleducazione, non mi lascia indifferente. Epppero', non posso negare di averti madato la mia email, indirizzo, e telefono. Tu non mi hai contattato, ma ti giuro che non era per provarci, lo faccio cosi', per amicizia.Tu mi credi vero? *Sai, sentirsi dare del bugiardo, per uno come me, e' pesante*



comprendo benissimo tu sei più limpido dell'acqua di sorgente :mrgreen:


----------



## The Cheater (20 Settembre 2012)

trombeur ha detto:


> amerei potermi dedicare a queste delizie, ma il dovere mi chiama. anche se noto l'assenza prolungata, per i loro canoni, dei miei cari amici rissosi. Cari ragassi


io presente...ammiro estasiato questo delicatissimo e provocante dialogo che porta (porterà?) a qualcosa di vagamente più reale e possibilmente più in avanti ad un vero "hand touch"

buon proseguimento :up:


----------



## massinfedele (20 Settembre 2012)

*litigiosi*

tornate, siete la mia ragione di vita ormai. per richiamarvi con toni a voi cari: ndo cazzo state?


----------



## lothar57 (20 Settembre 2012)

trombeur ha detto:


> non sapervo dei 5 figli.hai 72 anni vero? figlie femmine? solo per sapere. s'intende


no...37...ma non sai che noi fedeli lo facciamo senza precauzioni..per non sprecare il seme???loro 5 volte e 5 figli..capito Astharoth??


----------



## milli (20 Settembre 2012)

trombeur ha detto:


> tornate, siete la mia ragione di vita ormai. per richiamarvi con toni a voi cari: ndo cazzo state?



negli spogliatoi a bere del tè caldo


----------



## massinfedele (20 Settembre 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> io presente...ammiro estasiato questo delicatissimo e provocante dialogo che porta (porterà?) a qualcosa di vagamente più reale e possibilmente più in avanti ad un vero "hand touch"
> 
> buon proseguimento :up:



cheater, che piacere. una eroica resistenza, ammirata di tutto cuore. ma ora e' tempo di mietere, di raccogliere quel che si e' seminato. e tu, da persona dabbene, seminasti. ed anche quale cheater, seminasti.


----------



## Tebe (20 Settembre 2012)

trombeur ha detto:


> ti capisco, anche io ne sono affascinato, a mio modo. Quelle energie, quella classe ricoperta da un velo velato di finta maleducazione, non mi lascia indifferente. Epppero', non posso negare di averti madato la mia email, indirizzo, e telefono. Tu non mi hai contattato, ma ti giuro che non era per provarci, lo faccio cosi', per amicizia.Tu mi credi vero? Sai, sentirsi dare del bugiardo, per uno come me, e' pesante


o scusa, era la tua mail?
L'ho cestinata, pensavo fossero quelli del gruppo di preghiera che mi mandavano le coordinate per il prossimo raduno, solo che non sono interessata, perchè vado ad un seminario sull'amore subliminale


----------



## The Cheater (20 Settembre 2012)

trombeur ha detto:


> ti capisco, anche io ne sono affascinato, a mio modo. Quelle energie, quella classe ricoperta da un velo velato di finta maleducazione, non mi lascia indifferente. Epppero', non posso negare di averti madato la mia email, indirizzo, e telefono. Tu non mi hai contattato, *ma ti giuro che non era per provarci*, lo faccio cosi', per amicizia.Tu mi credi vero? Sai, sentirsi dare del bugiardo, per uno come me, e' pesante


ma guarda, qui viene dato del "rimorchione" a chi non ha fatto nulla, quindi a questo punto tanto vale provarci con tutte ma proprio tutte...ti prendi l'etichetta ma almeno ci si passa il piacere :mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (20 Settembre 2012)

*:*

:


----------



## The Cheater (20 Settembre 2012)

trombeur ha detto:


> cheater, che piacere. una eroica resistenza, ammirata di tutto cuore. ma ora e' tempo di mietere, di raccogliere quel che si e' seminato. e tu, da persona dabbene, seminasti. ed anche quale cheater, seminasti.


...e purtroppo STORICAMENTE io semino sempre tempesta, sarei un bugiardo dicendo il contrario...

quindi raccolgo uragani...ma in fondo va bene così, il fisico lo permette :up:


----------



## massinfedele (20 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> :



oscuro, tornasti, ferito in tante battaglie ma mai abbattuto.che coraggio il tuo. che tempra. se ora pronto per l'ammore con gli amati utenti?


----------



## Tebe (20 Settembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ma la 69 no....



buongustaio....


----------



## lothar57 (20 Settembre 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> ma guarda, qui viene dato del "rimorchione" a chi non ha fatto nulla, quindi a questo punto tanto vale provarci con tutte ma proprio tutte...ti prendi l'etichetta ma almeno ci si passa il piacere :mrgreen:


esimio Cheat....grande Trombeur..Tebe..a tutti una buona serata.e'arrivato lui..e ora litigherete,,,quindi vado via io.




Inter perdi per noi....stasera ridiamo...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## lothar57 (20 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> buongustaio....



intanto che si gusta una coppa di Krug...


----------



## massinfedele (20 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> o scusa, era la tua mail?
> L'ho cestinata, pensavo fossero quelli del gruppo di preghiera che mi mandavano le coordinate per il prossimo raduno, solo che non sono interessata, perchè vado ad un seminario sull'amore subliminale


ha fatto bene a cestinarla, orrenda tentazione. Sono orripilato per il mio tentativo bieco. Magari la rimando?


----------



## oscuro (20 Settembre 2012)

*Trombeur*

Cerca di restare così,vero o no,ispiri tenerezza!


----------



## Tebe (20 Settembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> no...37...ma non sai che noi fedeli lo facciamo senza precauzioni..per non sprecare il seme???loro 5 volte e 5 figli..capito *Astharoth??*



giusto! E ti ho approvato!

E' un diavolo tentatore:blank:


----------



## The Cheater (20 Settembre 2012)

trombeur ha detto:


> ha fatto bene a cestinarla, orrenda tentazione. Sono orripilato per il mio tentativo bieco. Magari la rimando?


ahahahahahahah :mrgreen:

sei davvero interessante :up:


----------



## Tebe (20 Settembre 2012)

trombeur ha detto:


> ha fatto bene a cestinarla, orrenda tentazione. Sono orripilato per il mio tentativo bieco. Magari la rimando?



no no. Ora vado.
Troppo brodo primordiale.
Non ho le scarpe adeguate


----------



## massinfedele (20 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Cerca di restare così,vero o no,ispiri tenerezza!


questo incoraggiamento sia di esempio per tutti. e dico solo questo, anche perche' sto cercando di rimandare l'email a tebe, onde evitare che mi cestini di nuovo per noncuranza. oscuro, noi tutti, ti stimiamo


----------



## oscuro (20 Settembre 2012)

*Trombeur*

Si certo,ne sono profondamente consapevole!!:rotfl:


----------



## massinfedele (20 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> no no. Ora vado.
> Troppo brodo primordiale.
> Non ho le scarpe adeguate


per sicurezza l'ho mandata 16 volte. sai sono attento io. tebe, pensami


----------



## massinfedele (20 Settembre 2012)

*Informazione di servizio*

scusate la domanda, ma non e' mia, e' un mio amico che mi ha chiesto di chiederlo. Ma qui, alla fine, si tromba?


----------



## The Cheater (20 Settembre 2012)

trombeur ha detto:


> per sicurezza l'ho mandata 16 volte. sai sono attento io. tebe, pensami


AHAHAHAHAHAHAH :rotfl:

senti ma di dove sei??? norTico, romanaccio de roma o africa???


----------



## oscuro (20 Settembre 2012)

*Trombeur*

Romagnolo vero?


----------



## The Cheater (20 Settembre 2012)

trombeur ha detto:


> scusate la domanda, ma non e' mia, e' un mio amico che mi ha chiesto di chiederlo. Ma qui, alla fine, si tromba?


ahahahahah :carneval:

comunque direi di SI...forse l'unico che non ha trombato qui sono io (dicono che una FORUMISTA me l'ha negata)


----------



## massinfedele (20 Settembre 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAH :rotfl:
> 
> senti ma di dove sei??? norTico, romanaccio de roma o africa???



pur avendo lo stile di un marocchino arrapato, sono di roma, la divina roma, patria di uomini inutili ma anche no. caro cheater, come e' dura la nostra vita di pluritriangoli


----------



## oscuro (20 Settembre 2012)

*Tromber*

Roma quadrante?


----------



## massinfedele (20 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Romagnolo vero?


il mio ragassi ti ha forse tratto in inganno. Ma ragassi mi piace, fa allegria. E l'allegria e'l'anticamera della trombata


----------



## The Cheater (20 Settembre 2012)

trombeur ha detto:


> pur avendo lo stile di un marocchino arrapato, sono di roma, la divina roma, patria di uomini inutili ma anche no. caro cheater, come e' dura la nostra vita di pluritriangoli


roma è ROMA...luoghi comuni come ovunque...ma tubarao ha dato una descrizione perfetta del romano

il 5 passa anche tu da via veneto...magari arbitri :carneval:

sei molto simpatico :sonar:


----------



## oscuro (20 Settembre 2012)

*Si*

Si'sei troppo fine per essere di roma!!


----------



## massinfedele (20 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Roma quadrante?


quando ero piu' giovine abitavo al quartiere trieste, ora la vita mi ha portato al freddo nord, che affronto scaldandomi alla menopeggio


----------



## oscuro (20 Settembre 2012)

*Bene*

Marinari?Spesso sto li d'estate!La zona nord è la mia zona...!!


----------



## massinfedele (20 Settembre 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> roma è ROMA...luoghi comuni come ovunque...ma tubarao ha dato una descrizione perfetta del romano
> 
> il 5 passa anche tu da via veneto...magari arbitri :carneval:
> 
> sei molto simpatico :sonar:



non ricordare quell'infausta data. Verro', se vi aggrada, ma solo per invitarvi a pranzo e riportare la pace. e se anche quell'altro sanguecaldo ci legge, invito anche lui. Ragassi, occorre unirsci che il triangolo ci sfugge


----------



## massinfedele (20 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Marinari?Spesso sto li d'estate!La zona nord è la mia zona...!!


marinari, quanti ricordi (ovviamente triangolari). ricordo le simpatiche descrizioni delle paste, nomi di fantasia, molto originali.


----------



## oscuro (20 Settembre 2012)

*Gia*

Adesso porte di roma?


----------



## massinfedele (20 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Adesso porte di roma?



macche' caro oscuro, nord vero, oltre i confini. londra, dove rubo lo stipendio


----------



## massinfedele (20 Settembre 2012)

*comunque*

come scrisse brecht, non posso non notare che si colloquia tra scroti. dove sono le donzelle? la pace era finalizzata a aumentare le di elle presenza. se cosi' non e' fuoco alle armi? angelo, stermy? dove siete?


----------



## oscuro (20 Settembre 2012)

*tromber*

Lasciali riposare,domani al sorgere del sole,ritornerà la battaglia!!


----------



## massinfedele (20 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Lasciali riposare,domani al sorgere del sole,ritornerà la battaglia!!


tu che sei una persona che sa capire gli altri, modera. a te tutti ti sentono, basterebbe un tuo passo. Guarda coma hai sottomesso alcuni. Fai questo sforzo, e questo posto sara' bellissimo


----------



## Zod (20 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> hai ragione. non è un caso che in altri forum sia obbligatoria.
> 
> 
> un minimo ti cautela.


Cari, io sono un diversamente registrato, visto che posto sempre in modo riconoscibile. Evitate di incolpare i non registrati, perché si potrebbe fare il conto di quanti insulti sono stati postati dai registrati rispetto ai non registrati. Non fate dei non registrati la stessa cosa che si fa con gli extracomunitari, o i meridionali, o quelli del viale di là. Lo schifo lo avete fatto tutto voi, e se io dovessi impedire a qualcuno di postare impedirei di farlo ai registrati. Oppure fondate la Lega Tradimentosa.

S*B


----------



## massinfedele (20 Settembre 2012)

*pausa cena*

ragassi, manco gli scroti


----------



## contepinceton (20 Settembre 2012)

trombeur ha detto:


> come scrisse brecht, non posso non notare che si colloquia tra scroti. dove sono le donzelle? la pace era finalizzata a aumentare le di elle presenza. se cosi' non e' fuoco alle armi? angelo, stermy? dove siete?


[video=youtube;5cW2Nz0B16I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5cW2Nz0B16I&feature=related[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (20 Settembre 2012)

[video=youtube;H-ZQosqRWwg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H-ZQosqRWwg&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Quibbelqurz (20 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> che accade qui


ruffa


----------



## Quibbelqurz (20 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> posso postarvi un bel dipinto di kandinsky?dai ci sta ...decora e abbellisce un thread da dimenticare


però concordi con me, chi ha iniziato il thread, ha toccato i tasti giusti. il genio ha orchestrato bene questo forum, non c'è nulla da dire :rotfl:

un vero maestro d'arte. lo tengo d'occhio, non si sa mai ...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (20 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ho acquistato (quando ancora si acquistavano e si pagavano poi gli scatti in bolletta) il primo abbonamento internet nel 97. Non è tantissimo ma 15 anni sono passati. Fin da subito mi hanno affascinato le comunità virtuali che tra l’altro tanto mi hanno dato, quindi leggevo (e scrivevo) chat, newsgroup, forum… in 15 anni mai, e dico mai, ho trovato tanto squallore e per di più racchiuso in un unico spazio. alcuni dei voi sono da bannare non dal forum, ma da tutto il web! Angelo è di uno squallore e di una pesantezza e di una stupidità imbarazzanti e spero per lui che in realtà abbia 15 anni. Leggo con sorpresa che avrebbe una compagna che legge e lo spalleggia, ma mi sembra più plausibile (e soprattutto più auspicabile) che sia un di lui clone e che non esista una donna che abbia il coraggio di stare con un uomo che è capace di tali cattiverie nei confronti di altri esseri viventi tra cui mi pare di capire che ci sia una donna (quintina).  Oscuro è chiaramente un teppistello da strapazzo o, peggio, uno sbirro sfigato. Quelli a cui viene duro al solo pensiero di possedere una pistola e al pensiero di incutere timore quando sono nella loro divisa da coglioni. Del resto però sono anche gli sbirri più pericolosi, come pagine vergognose della storia italiana (G8 di Genova), insegnano.
> In compenso mi sono fatta non poche risate grazie a massinfede a cui mi proporrei in sposa se non fossi felicemente accompagnata e Clother (o qualcosa del genere), che hanno trattato oscuro (e non solo lui) come merita. Ho letto altre cose molto tristi e degne di nota in questo thread ma purtroppo non ricordo i nick di chi si è reso protagonista di tali squallori… anzi sì: Sterminator! E dico solo una cosa: Maronn’ du Carmine!!!
> Intuisco che questo forum non sia moderato (il fatto che anche chi non è registrato possa scrivere potrebbe essere un segnale) perché qualsiasi *Admin* davanti alle minacce che si sono lette  in queste pagine, avrebbe preso dei provvedimenti molto seri.
> Un consiglio però ve lo do: c’è un tutto un mondo intorno, fuori da quello virtuale: avete mai provato a vivere ANCHE quello?


ciao caro, come stai? ti sono piaciuto gli altri articoli, che leggi da anni ormai? e già conosci anche le mie risposte al riguardo della moderazione. chissà se rimpiangi la poltrona ... :rotfl:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (20 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ho acquistato (quando ancora si acquistavano e si pagavano poi gli scatti in bolletta) il primo abbonamento internet nel 97. Non è tantissimo ma 15 anni sono passati. Fin da subito mi hanno affascinato le comunità virtuali che tra l’altro tanto mi hanno dato, quindi leggevo (e scrivevo) chat, newsgroup, forum… in 15 anni mai, e dico mai, ho trovato tanto squallore e per di più racchiuso in un unico spazio. alcuni dei voi sono da bannare non dal forum, ma da tutto il web! Angelo è di uno squallore e di una pesantezza e di una stupidità imbarazzanti e spero per lui che in realtà abbia 15 anni. Leggo con sorpresa che avrebbe una compagna che legge e lo spalleggia, ma mi sembra più plausibile (e soprattutto più auspicabile) che sia un di lui clone e che non esista una donna che abbia il coraggio di stare con un uomo che è capace di tali cattiverie nei confronti di altri esseri viventi tra cui mi pare di capire che ci sia una donna (quintina).  Oscuro è chiaramente un teppistello da strapazzo o, peggio, uno sbirro sfigato. Quelli a cui viene duro al solo pensiero di possedere una pistola e al pensiero di incutere timore quando sono nella loro divisa da coglioni. Del resto però sono anche gli sbirri più pericolosi, come pagine vergognose della storia italiana (G8 di Genova), insegnano.
> In compenso mi sono fatta non poche risate grazie a massinfede a cui mi proporrei in sposa se non fossi felicemente accompagnata e Clother (o qualcosa del genere), che hanno trattato oscuro (e non solo lui) come merita. Ho letto altre cose molto tristi e degne di nota in questo thread ma purtroppo non ricordo i nick di chi si è reso protagonista di tali squallori… anzi sì: Sterminator! E dico solo una cosa: Maronn’ du Carmine!!!
> Intuisco che questo forum non sia moderato (il fatto che anche chi non è registrato possa scrivere potrebbe essere un segnale) perché qualsiasi Admin davanti alle minacce che si sono lette  in queste pagine, avrebbe preso dei provvedimenti molto seri.
> Un consiglio però ve lo do: c’è un tutto un mondo intorno, fuori da quello virtuale: avete mai provato a vivere ANCHE quello?
> ...


non ci vogliamo togliere il piacere a lasciarti scrivere in questo posto che si addice anche tanto bene a te :rotfl:

poiché sei tanto sicuro di te, l'offesa ai carabinieri non possiamo proprio nascondere. è una testimonianza troppo preziosa, perseguibile di ufficio. ti conviene scaldare fin da subito i motori dei migliori legali che trovi :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## The Cheater (20 Settembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> non ci vogliamo togliere il piacere a lasciarti scrivere in questo posto che si addice anche tanto bene a te :rotfl:
> 
> poiché sei tanto sicuro di te, l'offesa ai carabinieri non possiamo proprio nascondere. è una testimonianza troppo preziosa, perseguibile di ufficio. ti conviene scaldare fin da subito i motori dei migliori legali che trovi :rotfl: :rotfl:


Ma questo post è stato pubblicato qui??? Io non l'ho visto 

Comunque mi auguro che non abbia indovinato sul carabiniere: litigherei con due dei miei migliori amici di sempre


----------



## contepinceton (20 Settembre 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Ma questo post è stato pubblicato qui??? Io non l'ho visto
> 
> Comunque mi auguro che non abbia indovinato sul carabiniere: litigherei con due dei miei migliori amici di sempre


Forse è quello che oggi era stato segnalato: neanch'io l' ho letto...ma va detto che leggo molto distrattamente...
perchè ho altre cose da fare...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (20 Settembre 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Ma questo post è stato pubblicato qui??? Io non l'ho visto
> 
> Comunque mi auguro che non abbia *indovinato sul carabiniere*: litigherei con due dei miei migliori amici di sempre


il post era pubblicato, ma grazie al blocco dei troll anonimi è rimasto nascosto.

non credo che qualcuno abbia mai detto (in pubblico) che mestiere fa. è una delle cose che riguardano la sfera privata più intima e il sesto senso lo avverte immediatamente.

ma in molti si sono inventato il mestiere e lo difendono con il cuore in mano. che poi possa essere anche reale, nessuno lo sa ... a volte si intuisce. ma rimane intuizione.


----------



## contepinceton (20 Settembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> il post era pubblicato, ma grazie al blocco dei troll anonimi è rimasto nascosto.
> 
> non credo che qualcuno abbia mai detto (in pubblico) che mestiere fa. è una delle cose che riguardano la sfera privata più intima e il sesto senso lo avverte immediatamente.
> 
> ma in molti si sono inventato il mestiere e lo difendono con il cuore in mano. che poi possa essere anche reale, nessuno lo sa ... a volte si intuisce. ma rimane intuizione.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotf  l:Senti il testo...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
[video=youtube;LGq_FoqGwOU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LGq_FoqGwOU[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (20 Settembre 2012)

[video=youtube;MeBFvojq8qE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MeBFvojq8qE&feature=related[/video]

Mio nonno adorava Mascagni.
E come hobby faceva il cameriere in una pasticceria, e girava per i tavoli con un vassoio cantando...
Oh che bel mestiere fare il cameriere...o alle volte diceva oh che bel mestiere fare il pasticcere...
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Settembre 2012)

**** ****



Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> ciao caro, come stai? ti sono piaciuto gli altri articoli, che leggi da anni ormai? e già conosci anche le mie risposte al riguardo della moderazione. chissà se rimpiangi la poltrona ... :rotfl:



dipende...a quali articoli ti stai riferendo e di quale poltrona stai parlando?
l



Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> non ci vogliamo togliere il piacere a lasciarti scrivere in questo posto che si addice anche tanto bene a te :rotfl:
> 
> poiché sei tanto sicuro di te, l'offesa ai carabinieri non possiamo proprio nascondere. è una testimonianza troppo preziosa, perseguibile di ufficio. ti conviene scaldare fin da subito i motori dei migliori legali che trovi :rotfl: :rotfl:


ah ah ah ah ah ah ah!!! 
e perseguiamola d'ufficio dai.


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Settembre 2012)

*****



Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> il post era pubblicato, ma grazie al blocco dei troll anonimi è rimasto nascosto.
> 
> non credo che qualcuno abbia mai detto (in pubblico) che mestiere fa. è una delle cose che riguardano la sfera privata più intima e il sesto senso lo avverte immediatamente.
> 
> ma in molti si sono inventato il mestiere e lo difendono con il cuore in mano. che poi possa essere anche reale, nessuno lo sa ... a volte si intuisce. ma rimane intuizione.


puoi spiegarmi tutta questa tiritera sulla propria professione dichiarata o meno sul forum?
non state facendo che confermare le mie supposizioni. e considerato che quella del teppista non è una professione (o si?) state confermando che oscuro indossa la divisa. a questo punto diteci anche quale! non mi vorrete dire che ho fatto un tale bingo e che era perfino parte attiva della massacro osceno compiuto alla Diaz?
no dai impossibile.  
l'altro consiglio è di mettervi d'accordo su quello che dovete scrivere...uno dice che lavora in posta, l'altro conferma che in realtà è uomo in divisa (brutta razza)...pensate voi: un uomo di legge che istiga qualcuno a mettere un piede in fallo per fargliela pagare e che minaccia a più non posso. ma domani i post in questione spariranno.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (21 Settembre 2012)

continua a supporre. anch'io sono onorabile postino. :rotfl:


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Settembre 2012)

*****



Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> continua a supporre. anch'io sono onorabile postino. :rotfl:


ah! per questo lo difendi così appassionatamente? siete entrambi nell'arma?


----------



## lothar57 (21 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> puoi spiegarmi tutta questa tiritera sulla propria professione dichiarata o meno sul forum?
> non state facendo che confermare le mie supposizioni. e considerato che quella del teppista non è una professione (o si?) state confermando che oscuro indossa la divisa. a questo punto diteci anche quale! non mi vorrete dire che ho fatto un tale bingo e che era perfino parte attiva della massacro osceno compiuto alla Diaz?
> no dai impossibile.
> l'altro consiglio è di mettervi d'accordo su quello che dovete scrivere...uno dice che lavora in posta, l'altro conferma che in realtà è uomo in divisa (brutta razza)...pensate voi: un uomo di legge che istiga qualcuno a mettere un piede in fallo per fargliela pagare e che minaccia a più non posso. ma domani i post in questione spariranno.


 amico se invece che dormire alla Diaz fossero stati a casina loro....poi per me la ragione e'sempre e comunque la loro..che sia PS CC o GdF....


----------



## oscuro (21 Settembre 2012)

*Admin*

Ti pregherei di valutare di cancellare questi post,il non registrato che ha scritto cose così gravi si commenta da solo,ora sappiamo chi è,è la stessa persona che ha minacciato di aspettarmi sotto casa e tanto altro ancora,credo che sia giusto riportare un minimo di serenità all'interno DEL TUO FORUM!Lui è convinto che sia un cellerino,io sostengo il contrario,purtroppo di persone che non sanno perdere nella vita ne incontro ogni giorno,alle poste ne succedono di tutti i colori,questo personaggio veniva e viene difeso a spada tratta da molti individui che ancora scivono qui e pensano sia una brava persona,ancora una volta è dimostrato che quando mi fisso con qualcuno forse tutti i torti non li ho...forse....!Credo che ci voglia anche il coraggio di affrontare i propri incubi, tirare sassi ad un cellerino fra la folla è un discorso,affrontarlo in strada entrambi da persone libere sia un'altro,magari usando solo la parola...magari!Adesso potrei fare tante cose e sto ragionando se farle anche cambiare aria...,io chiedo a questo povero uomo di affrontarmi di persona,cosa che gli ho sempre chiesto, poi admin valuta tu in che modo vorrai procedere come io valutero il mio....!!Vorrei dire ad Angelo e Sole di non rispondere alle provocazione dei non registrati,è chiaro chi sono e perchè agiscono in questo modo.....!!Vorrei dire a chi a difeso questa gente di vergognarsi un pò,più di un pò!Lothar da persona ONESTA quale sono ti ringrazio delle parole,nessuno dovrebbe mai permettersi di entrare nel privato e fermarsi a giudicare l'operato del Nickname!!E non preoccupatevi perchè oscuro non è certo da assolvere,ma la persona che c'è dietro non sta a nessuno giudicarla!Vorrei pregare chiunque, simy per prima di non difendermi,perchè riesco benissimo a farlo da solo,non vorrei che certi CORAGGIOSI prendessero di mira persone per bene e buone!Caro Non registrato,ti chiamavo in un altro modo tempo fa,non ti chiamo in quel modo per non alimentare altre polemiche,alle minacce TIPI COME ME son abituati,mettono in conto ogni cosa ogni mattina che si svegliano,Minacce con la M maiuscola..non le tue...pensi possa aver paura?Quelli come me hanno paura come tutti ma hanno imparato a gestirla in ogni situazione.....ti aspetto!!


----------



## oscuro (21 Settembre 2012)

*Non registrato*

Perchè tanto astio per le persone in divisa poi?Hai avuto problemi con la legge per caso?o forse ne vuoi avere?


----------



## kikko64 (21 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ti pregherei di valutare di cancellare questi post,il non registrato che ha scritto cose così gravi si commenta da solo,ora sappiamo chi è,è la stessa persona che ha minacciato di aspettarmi sotto casa e tanto altro ancora,credo che sia giusto riportare un minimo di serenità all'interno DEL TUO FORUM!Lui è convinto che sia un *cellerino*,io sostengo il contrario,purtroppo di persone che non sanno perdere nella vita ne incontro ogni giorno,alle poste ne succedono di tutti i colori,questo personaggio veniva e viene difeso a spada tratta da molti individui che ancora scivono qui e pensano sia una brava persona,ancora una volta è dimostrato che quando mi fisso con qualcuno forse tutti i torti non li ho...forse....!Credo che ci voglia anche il coraggio di affrontare i propri incubi, tirare sassi ad un *cellerino* fra la folla è un discorso,affrontarlo in strada entrambi da persone libere sia un'altro,magari usando solo la parola...magari!Adesso potrei fare tante cose e sto ragionando se farle anche cambiare aria...,io chiedo a questo povero uomo di affrontarmi di persona,cosa che gli ho sempre chiesto, poi admin valuta tu in che modo vorrai procedere come io valutero il mio....!!Vorrei dire ad Angelo e Sole di non rispondere alle provocazione dei non registrati,è chiaro chi sono e perchè agiscono in questo modo.....!!Vorrei dire a chi a difeso questa gente di vergognarsi un pò,più di un pò!Lothar da persona ONESTA quale sono ti ringrazio delle parole,nessuno dovrebbe mai permettersi di entrare nel privato e fermarsi a giudicare l'operato del Nickname!!E non preoccupatevi perchè oscuro non è certo da assolvere,ma la persona che c'è dietro non sta a nessuno giudicarla!Vorrei pregare chiunque, simy per prima di non difendermi,perchè riesco benissimo a farlo da solo,non vorrei che certi CORAGGIOSI prendessero di mira persone per bene e buone!Caro Non registrato,ti chiamavo in un altro modo tempo fa,non ti chiamo in quel modo per non alimentare altre polemiche,alle minacce TIPI COME ME son abituati,mettono in conto ogni cosa ogni mattina che si svegliano,Minacce con la M maiuscola..non le tue...pensi possa aver paura?Quelli come me hanno paura come tutti ma hanno imparato a gestirla in ogni situazione.....ti aspetto!!


Solo per la precisione : Celerino non Cellerino.

Celerino è il nome tradizionale degli agenti della Polizia di Stato impegnati nelle operazioni di ordine pubblico. Il nome deriva da "la Celere", ovvero l'insieme dei "Reparti Celeri" autotrasportati di Pubblica Sicurezza istituiti nell'immediato dopoguerra dal ministro Giuseppe Romita adibiti al pronto intervento (da cui il nome) di piazza. Oggi questo servizio viene svolto dai Reparti Mobili della Polizia di Stato. (cit. Wikipedia)


----------



## Tebe (21 Settembre 2012)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Solo per la precisione : Celerino non Cellerino.
> 
> Celerino è il nome tradizionale degli agenti della Polizia di Stato impegnati nelle operazioni di ordine pubblico. Il nome deriva da "la Celere", ovvero l'insieme dei "Reparti Celeri" autotrasportati di Pubblica Sicurezza istituiti nell'immediato dopoguerra dal ministro Giuseppe Romita adibiti al pronto intervento (da cui il nome) di piazza. Oggi questo servizio viene svolto dai Reparti Mobili della Polizia di Stato. (cit. Wikipedia)



ah...l'italiano che bella lingua...

ciao kikko...

flap flap


----------



## Tebe (21 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ah...l'italiano che bella lingua...
> 
> ciao kikko...
> 
> flap flap



sicuro della etimologia della parola?

io suppongo derivi da accellerare...che ha due L.

No?


----------



## oscuro (21 Settembre 2012)

*Kikko*

Prendo la tua come una stupida provocazione, colta da chi è ancora più stupido di te!A roma si dice cellerino...!Poi facendo il postino sti cazzi del resto!!


----------



## Tebe (21 Settembre 2012)

*Kikko*

...sei decisamente un provocatore.




cattivello


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> sicuro della etimologia della parola?
> 
> io suppongo derivi da accellerare...che ha due L.
> 
> No?


accelerare ha una L


----------



## oscuro (21 Settembre 2012)

*Si*

Si questioni di livello!


----------



## Tebe (21 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> accelerare ha una L



No! in casa Tebe si dice con tre elle anche!




Come diSgressioni!


----------



## free (21 Settembre 2012)

ma chissenefrega del lavoro!:singleeye:

il lavoro è fatica, mica siamo qua a faticare


----------



## Minerva (21 Settembre 2012)

no, da celere che ne ha una





Tebe ha detto:


> sicuro della etimologia della parola?
> 
> io suppongo derivi da accellerare...che ha due L.
> 
> No?


----------



## Minerva (21 Settembre 2012)

posta celere, non cellere


----------



## Tebe (21 Settembre 2012)

*mumble...*

la mia ironia non vene più capita.
pecato (a  casa tebe si dice con una C sola)

p.s. Mi sono piccata guarda anonimo. Perchè le doppie non le sbalio mai1 Ok gli accenti che ogni tanto mi scapano, ok gli apostrofi che è nà caporetto, però..cavolo. Le dopie no!


:blank:


vado a prendere il secondo cafè


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Settembre 2012)

accelerare deriva da celere, comunque, quindi una L per entrambi


----------



## Simy (21 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ti pregherei di valutare di cancellare questi post,il non registrato che ha scritto cose così gravi si commenta da solo,ora sappiamo chi è,è la stessa persona che ha minacciato di aspettarmi sotto casa e tanto altro ancora,credo che sia giusto riportare un minimo di serenità all'interno DEL TUO FORUM!Lui è convinto che sia un cellerino,io sostengo il contrario,purtroppo di persone che non sanno perdere nella vita ne incontro ogni giorno,alle poste ne succedono di tutti i colori,questo personaggio veniva e viene difeso a spada tratta da molti individui che ancora scivono qui e pensano sia una brava persona,ancora una volta è dimostrato che quando mi fisso con qualcuno forse tutti i torti non li ho...forse....!Credo che ci voglia anche il coraggio di affrontare i propri incubi, tirare sassi ad un cellerino fra la folla è un discorso,affrontarlo in strada entrambi da persone libere sia un'altro,magari usando solo la parola...magari!Adesso potrei fare tante cose e sto ragionando se farle anche cambiare aria...,io chiedo a questo povero uomo di affrontarmi di persona,cosa che gli ho sempre chiesto, poi admin valuta tu in che modo vorrai procedere come io valutero il mio....!!Vorrei dire ad Angelo e Sole di non rispondere alle provocazione dei non registrati,è chiaro chi sono e perchè agiscono in questo modo.....!!Vorrei dire a chi a difeso questa gente di vergognarsi un pò,più di un pò!Lothar da persona ONESTA quale sono ti ringrazio delle parole,nessuno dovrebbe mai permettersi di entrare nel privato e fermarsi a giudicare l'operato del Nickname!!E non preoccupatevi perchè oscuro non è certo da assolvere,ma la persona che c'è dietro non sta a nessuno giudicarla!Vorrei pregare chiunque,* simy per prima di non difendermi,perchè riesco benissimo a farlo da solo*,non vorrei che certi CORAGGIOSI prendessero di mira persone per bene e buone!Caro Non registrato,ti chiamavo in un altro modo tempo fa,non ti chiamo in quel modo per non alimentare altre polemiche,alle minacce TIPI COME ME son abituati,mettono in conto ogni cosa ogni mattina che si svegliano,Minacce con la M maiuscola..non le tue...pensi possa aver paura?Quelli come me hanno paura come tutti ma hanno imparato a gestirla in ogni situazione.....ti aspetto!!


vabbè ma io lo so che ce la fai da solo è! mica ho mai pensato il contrario!


----------



## Tebe (21 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> no, da celere che ne ha una



minè, eddai.

Mi sto offendendo


----------



## Tebe (21 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> minè, eddai.
> 
> Mi sto offendendo



corrego.

Minè, edai.
Mi sto ofendendo


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Settembre 2012)

Tebbe sei simpatica comuncue anche se non sai scrivvere


----------



## Minerva (21 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> la mia ironia non vene più capita.
> pecato (a casa tebe si dice con una C sola)
> 
> p.s. Mi sono piccata guarda anonimo. Perchè le doppie non le sbalio mai1 Ok gli accenti che ogni tanto mi scapano, ok gli apostrofi che è nà caporetto, però..cavolo. Le dopie no!
> ...


e che briscola con quest'ironia , tebe:singleeye:
giuro che la conosco ma me la tiri in ballo talmente tanto che vien voglia di perderla per strada:sbatti:troppa ironia


----------



## Ultimo (21 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> e che briscola con quest'ironia , tebe:singleeye:
> giuro che la conosco ma me la tiri in ballo talmente tanto che vien voglia di perderla per strada:sbatti:troppa ironia



Ironia ? dico... ironia nella frase ? Humor inglese ?


auahaaahaaahaaha


----------



## lothar57 (21 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Perchè tanto astio per le persone in divisa poi?Hai avuto problemi con la legge per caso?o forse ne vuoi avere?


Io darei la medaglia d'oro a quei ragazzi in divisa,che a Genova fecero il loro dovere..primo...poi non capisco la storia del lavoro..qui'tutti sanno che lavori alle Poste....


----------



## Tebe (21 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> e che briscola con quest'ironia , tebe:singleeye:
> giuro che la conosco ma me la tiri in ballo talmente tanto che vien voglia di perderla per strada:sbatti:troppa ironia



non sei certo famosa per farla e riconoscerla, sai carina?
:blank:

adeso sono davero demoralizata.


----------



## kikko64 (21 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Prendo la tua come una stupida provocazione, colta da chi è ancora più stupido di te!A roma si dice cellerino...!Poi facendo il postino sti cazzi del resto!!


Sinceramente non capisco dove stia la "stupida provocazione".

Che Tu sia un postino o un cardiochirurgo (la cosa non mi interessa affatto) e che a Roma si dica "cellerino" nulla toglie al fatto che in Lingua Italiana si dica "Celerino" che, come già spiegato citando Wikipedia (non mi permetterei mai di affermare qualcosa del genere senza citare la fonte), deriva da Poliziotto inquadrato negli ex "Reparti di Intervento Celere". 

Punto.

Ripeto : se in questo Tu ci vedi una provocazione è solo un problema Tuo.


----------



## Tebe (21 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Tebbe sei simpatica comuncue anche se non sai scrivvere



ahahahahaha!

p.s. Il termine simpatica ultimamente mi sta sui coglioni riferito alla mia persona.
Kreti grazie.
preferisco.


:blank:

















acceLLerare!




ahahahahahahahh



non ci sto dentro ogi. No.


----------



## Ultimo (21 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ahahahahaha!
> 
> p.s. Il termine simpatica ultimamente mi sta sui coglioni riferito alla mia persona.
> Kreti grazie.
> ...



Mi stai su i tuoi coglioni.. ergo sei kreti :rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (21 Settembre 2012)

poliZZiotto comunque.

Deriva da Pulizzia.









fermatemi o abatetemi


----------



## Tebe (21 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Mi stai su i tuoi coglioni.. ergo sei kreti :rotfl:




ahahahahahahahah!



ma che rido. Boh


----------



## oscuro (21 Settembre 2012)

*Si*

Quella che voi chiamate ironia per me è una provocazione vigliacca, io provoco direttamente ma ci vuole sempre la faccia,so benissimo che aspettate solo che io risponda,ma potete continuare a provocare serenamente,io se avessi problemi più seri penserei ad altro...e forse qualche giorno fa avevo più ragioni di quelle che mi son state riconosciute,ma continuate pure...voi potete!:up:


----------



## UltimoSangre (21 Settembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> *Io darei la medaglia d'oro a quei ragazzi in divisa*,che a Genova fecero il loro dovere..primo...poi non capisco la storia del lavoro..qui'tutti sanno che lavori alle Poste....


Quoto & approvo


----------



## Simy (21 Settembre 2012)

*ah*

che bell'ironia che si fa qui dentro! 
Oscuro..hai detto bene..lascia perdere...


----------



## Ultimo (21 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Quella che voi chiamate ironia per me è una provocazione vigliacca, io provoco direttamente ma ci vuole sempre la faccia,so benissimo che aspettate solo che io risponda,ma potete continuare a provocare serenamente,io se avessi problemi più seri penserei ad altro...e forse qualche giorno fa avevo più ragioni di quelle che mi son state riconosciute,ma continuate pure...voi potete!:up:



Io ho un problema serio, stasera devo andare a pescare, e mi manca l'arenicola! qualcuno di voi può controllare nelle vostre rispettive città e trovarla e spedirla? 


Se fate il tutto gratuitamente vene sarò riconoscente.


----------



## exStermy (21 Settembre 2012)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Sinceramente non capisco dove stia la "stupida provocazione".
> 
> Che Tu sia un postino o un cardiochirurgo (la cosa non mi interessa affatto) e che a Roma si dica "cellerino" nulla toglie al fatto che in Lingua Italiana si dica "Celerino" che, come già spiegato citando Wikipedia (non mi permetterei mai di affermare qualcosa del genere senza citare la fonte), deriva da Poliziotto inquadrato negli ex "Reparti di Intervento Celere".
> 
> ...


ma nun avevi cazzi piu' grossi da smazzarte rispetto ad una elle in piu' o in meno?

altra dimostrazione superflua dei miei postulati....

i cazzi so' tutti meritati...

ahahahahah


----------



## oscuro (21 Settembre 2012)

*Simy*

Simy...loro possono!!:up:


----------



## Simy (21 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Simy...loro possono!!:up:


e vabbè! c'è chi può e chi non può....


----------



## exStermy (21 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ho acquistato (quando ancora si acquistavano e si pagavano poi gli scatti in bolletta) il primo abbonamento internet nel 97. Non è tantissimo ma 15 anni sono passati. Fin da subito mi hanno affascinato le comunità virtuali che tra l’altro tanto mi hanno dato, quindi leggevo (e scrivevo) chat, newsgroup, forum… in 15 anni mai, e dico mai, ho trovato tanto squallore e per di più racchiuso in un unico spazio. alcuni dei voi sono da bannare non dal forum, ma da tutto il web! Angelo è di uno squallore e di una pesantezza e di una stupidità imbarazzanti e spero per lui che in realtà abbia 15 anni. Leggo con sorpresa che avrebbe una compagna che legge e lo spalleggia, ma mi sembra più plausibile (e soprattutto più auspicabile) che sia un di lui clone e che non esista una donna che abbia il coraggio di stare con un uomo che è capace di tali cattiverie nei confronti di altri esseri viventi tra cui mi pare di capire che ci sia una donna (quintina).  Oscuro è chiaramente un teppistello da strapazzo o, peggio, uno sbirro sfigato. Quelli a cui viene duro al solo pensiero di possedere una pistola e al pensiero di incutere timore quando sono nella loro divisa da coglioni. Del resto però sono anche gli sbirri più pericolosi, come pagine vergognose della storia italiana (G8 di Genova), insegnano.
> In compenso mi sono fatta non poche risate grazie a massinfede a cui mi proporrei in sposa se non fossi felicemente accompagnata e Clother (o qualcosa del genere), che hanno trattato oscuro (e non solo lui) come merita. Ho letto altre cose molto tristi e degne di nota in questo thread ma purtroppo non ricordo i nick di chi si è reso protagonista di tali squallori… anzi sì: Sterminator! E dico solo una cosa: Maronn’ du Carmine!!!
> Intuisco che questo forum non sia moderato (il fatto che anche chi non è registrato possa scrivere potrebbe essere un segnale) perché qualsiasi Admin davanti alle minacce che si sono lette  in queste pagine, avrebbe preso dei provvedimenti molto seri.
> Un consiglio però ve lo do: c’è un tutto un mondo intorno, fuori da quello virtuale: avete mai provato a vivere ANCHE quello?


a' pupazze', grazie pe' la tua minzione speciale che nun avevo fatto in tempo a legge...ahahahah

fallito di merda, sarai sempre nel mio quore e nelle mie preghiere.....

ahahahahah


----------



## Ultimo (21 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> e vabbè! c'è chi può e chi non può....


Vabbeh ok niente arenicola! vi ringrazio ugualmente di tutto. Non domando il bigattino altrimenti tutti gli uomini dicono di averlo!



oscùùù sorridiiii e ridiii daiii!!


----------



## milli (21 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> e vabbè! c'è chi può e chi non può....



seeee tu sei una bond in gonnella e chi ti spaventa! :scared:


----------



## oscuro (21 Settembre 2012)

*Ultimo*

No,non c'è da sorridere,giorni fa per aver espresso il mio dissenso...un casino,questa poverina provoca e va bene....però dove sono quelli che dicevano che sono io il provocatore?e oggi con quale testa ragiono?


----------



## Simy (21 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Vabbeh ok niente arenicola! vi ringrazio ugualmente di tutto. Non domando il bigattino altrimenti tutti gli uomini dicono di averlo!
> 
> 
> 
> oscùùù sorridiiii e ridiii daiii!!



:kiss:


----------



## oscuro (21 Settembre 2012)

*Stermy*

TU SEI UN GENIO O COSA?COME HAI FATTO?


----------



## Simy (21 Settembre 2012)

milli ha detto:


> seeee tu sei una bond in gonnella e *chi ti spaventa*! :scared:


a me...nessuno


----------



## Simy (21 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> No,non c'è da sorridere,giorni fa per aver espresso il mio dissenso...un casino,questa poverina provoca e va bene....però dove sono quelli che dicevano che sono io il provocatore?e *oggi con quale testa ragiono*?


stamattina con la mia... nel pomeriggio per favore ridammela che me serve:unhappy:


----------



## exStermy (21 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> TU SEI UN GENIO O COSA?COME HAI FATTO?


ma va, l'ho solo ripreso ed editato dal post di KrautAdmin...

mica me so' sforzato...

ahahahah


----------



## milli (21 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> No,non c'è da sorridere,giorni fa per aver espresso il mio dissenso...un casino,questa poverina provoca e va bene....però dove sono quelli che dicevano che sono io il provocatore?e oggi con quale testa ragiono?


è sempre la solita storia: c'è chi ha il nome e chi fa i fatti!


----------



## exStermy (21 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> No,non c'è da sorridere,giorni fa per aver espresso il mio dissenso...un casino,questa poverina provoca e va bene....però dove sono quelli che dicevano che sono io il provocatore?e oggi con quale testa ragiono?


co' le perle degli ultimi giorni, oltre al fondo che s'era gia' toccato, hanno cominciato pure a scava'...

ahahahahah


----------



## Simy (21 Settembre 2012)

milli ha detto:


> è sempre la solita storia: *c'è chi ha il nome e chi fa i fatti*!


:umile:

se fossi qui ti bacerei!!!!!!! 

:kiss:


----------



## exStermy (21 Settembre 2012)

milli ha detto:


> è sempre la solita storia: c'è chi ha il nome e chi fa i fatti!


1000 punti...ahahahah

ma tranquilla milli, nella vita ste merde alla fine qualcuno che gli fa pagare il conto finale lo trovano...

nun glje va sempre liscio....

e guarda qua che e' un posto virtuale in quale merdaio sguazzano, figurate nella vita l'olezzo che emanano... 

maro', mejo a perdelli che a trovalli...

ahahahahahah


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Settembre 2012)

> ho acquistato (quando ancora si acquistavano e si pagavano poi gli scatti in bolletta) il primo abbonamento internet nel 97. Non è tantissimo ma 15 anni sono passati. Fin da subito mi hanno affascinato le comunità virtuali che tra l’altro tanto mi hanno dato, quindi leggevo (e scrivevo) chat, newsgroup, forum… in 15 anni mai, e dico mai, ho trovato tanto squallore e per di più racchiuso in un unico spazio. alcuni dei voi sono da bannare non dal forum, ma da tutto il web! Angelo è di uno squallore e di una pesantezza e di una stupidità imbarazzanti e spero per lui che in realtà abbia 15 anni. Leggo con sorpresa che avrebbe una compagna che legge e lo spalleggia, ma mi sembra più plausibile (e soprattutto più auspicabile) che sia un di lui clone e che non esista una donna che abbia il coraggio di stare con un uomo che è capace di tali cattiverie nei confronti di altri esseri viventi tra cui mi pare di capire che ci sia una donna (quintina). Oscuro è chiaramente un teppistello da strapazzo o, peggio, uno sbirro sfigato. Quelli a cui viene duro al solo pensiero di possedere una pistola e al pensiero di incutere timore quando sono nella loro divisa da coglioni. Del resto però sono anche gli sbirri più pericolosi, come pagine vergognose della storia italiana (G8 di Genova), insegnano.
> In compenso mi sono fatta non poche risate grazie a massinfede a cui mi proporrei in sposa se non fossi felicemente accompagnata e Clother (o qualcosa del genere), che hanno trattato oscuro (e non solo lui) come merita. Ho letto altre cose molto tristi e degne di nota in questo thread ma purtroppo non ricordo i nick di chi si è reso protagonista di tali squallori… anzi sì: Sterminator! E dico solo una cosa: Maronn’ du Carmine!!!
> Intuisco che questo forum non sia moderato (il fatto che anche chi non è registrato possa scrivere potrebbe essere un segnale) perché qualsiasi Admin davanti alle minacce che si sono lette in queste pagine, avrebbe preso dei provvedimenti molto seri.
> Un consiglio però ve lo do: c’è un tutto un mondo intorno, fuori da quello virtuale: avete mai provato a vivere ANCHE quello?


Ho provato a quotare questo messaggio ma pare sia stato cancellato. Comunque, quello che volevo dire è che, al di là di tutto quello che si possa pensare di Sole, Angelo, Oscuro, Stermy, Simy, cazzi e mazzi, gli squallidoni che prima scrivevano su questo stesso forum (o su una delle sue precedenti invarnazioni), che conoscono vita, morte e miracoli di parechi utenti e che scrivono da non registrati per non farsi riconoscere sono il peggio del peggio. Tutto qua.


----------



## Simy (21 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ho provato a quotare questo messaggio ma pare sia stato cancellato. Comunque, quello che volevo dire è che, al di là di tutto quello che si possa pensare di Sole, Angelo, Oscuro, Stermy, Simy, cazzi e mazzi, gli squallidoni che prima scrivevano su questo stesso forum (o su una delle sue precedenti invarnazioni), che conoscono vita, morte e miracoli di parechi utenti e che scrivono da non registrati per non farsi riconoscere sono il peggio del peggio. Tutto qua.


:up:

grazie joey


----------



## milli (21 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ho provato a quotare questo messaggio ma pare sia stato cancellato. Comunque, quello che volevo dire è che, al di là di tutto quello che si possa pensare di Sole, Angelo, Oscuro, Stermy, Simy, cazzi e mazzi, gli squallidoni che prima scrivevano su questo stesso forum (o su una delle sue precedenti invarnazioni), che conoscono vita, morte e miracoli di parechi utenti e che scrivono da non registrati per non farsi riconoscere sono il peggio del peggio. Tutto qua.



sto con te!


----------



## oscuro (21 Settembre 2012)

*Joey*

Tutti non avete capito che c'è qualcosa di molto più serio dietro almeno per quello che mi rigurada..son contento che non avete capito!!Contento per voi!


----------



## Ultimo (21 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ho provato a quotare questo messaggio ma pare sia stato cancellato. Comunque, quello che volevo dire è che, al di là di tutto quello che si possa pensare di Sole, Angelo, Oscuro, Stermy, Simy, cazzi e mazzi, gli squallidoni che prima scrivevano su questo stesso forum (o su una delle sue precedenti invarnazioni), che conoscono vita, morte e miracoli di parechi utenti e che scrivono da non registrati per non farsi riconoscere sono il peggio del peggio. Tutto qua.


Aggiungo qualcosa io a quello che tu hai scritto e quoto.

Sperando che i nuovi di adesso, non facciano la stessa fine.


----------



## Minerva (21 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> stamattina con la mia... nel pomeriggio per favore ridammela che me serve:unhappy:


siete tutti fantasticamente ironici ma chissà perché non mi viene da ridere neanche un po';vedere le proprie opinioni distorte ad uso e consumo di polemiche da discount fa un po' tristezza.
ragionando con la propria testa secondo me si nota se esitono argomenti seri su cui continuare a battere o se è il puro amore per la guerriglia da forum .
diversamente ci saremmo chiarite in un paio di post, finita lì.invece CVD


----------



## oscuro (21 Settembre 2012)

*Minerva*

Tu capiti a puntino....quanto mi piacerebbe poterti scrivere chi è che sta creando questa situazione molto grave...tu non sai quanto....!!!


----------



## Minerva (21 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> minè, eddai.
> 
> Mi sto offendendo


perché l'ironia si fa...ma non si dice.augh:mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tutti non avete capito che c'è qualcosa di molto più serio dietro almeno per quello che mi rigurada..son contento che non avete capito!!Contento per voi!


Tu sei bello perchè sei sempre un po' "speciale". In ogni occasione. Sempre.


----------



## Simy (21 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> siete tutti fantasticamente ironici ma chissà perché non mi viene da ridere neanche un po';vedere le proprie opinioni distorte ad uso e consumo di polemiche da discount fa un po' tristezza.
> ragionando con la propria testa secondo me si nota se esitono argomenti seri su cui continuare a battere o se è il puro amore per la guerriglia da forum .
> *diversamente ci saremmo chiarite in un paio di post*, finita lì.invece CVD


Minerva per me è un puro cazzeggio... 
nulla contro di te...


----------



## oscuro (21 Settembre 2012)

*Joey*

NO....io non posso spiegare oltre!!


----------



## Minerva (21 Settembre 2012)

lasciami fare la mamma....anche se ormai se sul viale del tramonto:mrgreen:





Simy ha detto:


> Minerva per me è un puro cazzeggio...
> nulla contro di te...


----------



## Simy (21 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> lasciami fare la mamma....anche se ormai se sul viale del tramonto:mrgreen:



mi sta spuntanto una zampetta di gallina...me lo sento:unhappy:


----------



## oscuro (21 Settembre 2012)

*Simy*

Il mio invece non è un cazzeggio assolutamente!


----------



## Simy (21 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Il mio invece non è un cazzeggio assolutamente!


io mi riferivo ad altro..non a questa storia


----------



## @lex (21 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tu capiti a puntino....quanto mi piacerebbe poterti scrivere chi è che sta creando questa situazione molto grave...tu non sai quanto....!!!


Perchè lo sai e ti piacerebbe dirlo e non puoi oppure ti piacerebbe saperlo per poterlo dire?


----------



## oscuro (21 Settembre 2012)

*Simy*

Io mi rifersico a tutto!Per me tebe può continuare con le sue provocazioni serenamente...:rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (21 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> mi sta spuntanto una zampetta di gallina...me lo sento:unhappy:


ma poi ci si fa l'abitudine , una zampetta via l'altra ...apri gli occhi ed è allegro avere l'aia:mrgreen:


----------



## exStermy (21 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ho provato a quotare questo messaggio ma pare sia stato cancellato. Comunque, quello che volevo dire è che, al di là di tutto quello che si possa pensare di Sole, Angelo, Oscuro, Stermy, Simy, cazzi e mazzi, gli squallidoni che prima scrivevano su questo stesso forum (o su una delle sue precedenti invarnazioni), che conoscono vita, morte e miracoli di parechi utenti e che scrivono da non registrati per non farsi riconoscere sono il peggio del peggio. Tutto qua.


A me frega un cazzo dell'immagine che suscito ed anzi averla pessima m'inorgoglisce pure, visto che i bersagli su cui m'accanisco de piu' so' perfette merde gia' calpestate e senza spessore morale.

Pero' parimenti me n'e' sempre fregato un cazzo di frequentare anche "fuori" gente de qua perche' poi i cazzi che esplodono sono sotto gli occhi de tutti.... 

quanno parte lo scazzo lo si fa con precisione chirurgica, mentre se nun te frequenti o nun hai nell'"archivio" ormai il quadro generale dell'utonto scazzante, negli scazzi partono solo accuse generiche tipo checca isterica o racchia mestruata...

ahahahahah


----------



## Simy (21 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma poi ci si fa l'abitudine , una zampetta via l'altra ...apri gli occhi ed è allegro avere l'aia:mrgreen:


:scared: dici è.....:unhappy:


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tu capiti a puntino....quanto mi piacerebbe poterti scrivere chi è che sta creando questa situazione molto grave...tu non sai quanto....!!!


ma perchè no???? ohhhh, ma chi è, Voldemort??? ma stiamo scherzando? Se lo nomini si blocca il server? Ha un trojan nel nome? ma cosa sono tutti 'sti misteri per niente in tutto, su Oscuro, le cose che non si possono dire sono altre, non certo un nick!


----------



## oscuro (21 Settembre 2012)

*Angelo*

Angelo so bene chi è!!Ma l'ultima cosa che farei è dirlo!!Non mi sono inventato nulla...ci tengo a precisare...!Chi sa questa informazione si regolerà di conseguenza...anche perchè...non credo che la questione possa risolversi qui dentro...!!


----------



## Minerva (21 Settembre 2012)

in realtà credo che ci sia anche una parte che si diverte con poco e lo spettacolino che stiamo dando è manna.peccato che per questo divertimento alcuni paghino con moneta che non è virtuale


----------



## Ultimo (21 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> :scared: dici è.....:unhappy:



Simy, non dar conto a Minerva,  le "rughette rendono affascinanti


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> in realtà credo che ci sia anche una parte che si diverte con poco e lo spettacolino che stiamo dando è manna.peccato che per questo divertimento alcuni paghino con moneta che non è virtuale


Sta diventando il forum dei misteri e dei complotti. Avremo un tesoro nascosto da qualche parte, che ne so... ma a me il tutto ricorda molto il giro di bigliettini in terza elementare.


----------



## exStermy (21 Settembre 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> Perchè lo sai e ti piacerebbe dirlo e non puoi oppure ti piacerebbe saperlo per poterlo dire?


ue' tossico, levame na' curiosita' che m'ero scordato ieri a chiedertelo...

siccome hai detto sempre che nel sottoscala del laboratorio dove sciacqui le provette delle urine nun c'hai la connessione e percio' nun posti de matina, mo' che stai a posta' cor cellulare che lo fai dicendo che vai ar cesso?

ahahahahah

comunque sempre mejo chiuderse ner cesso a posta' su un forum che a farse na pista...

brao'...

ahahahahah


----------



## milli (21 Settembre 2012)

contattiamo Hercule Poirot?


----------



## Ultimo (21 Settembre 2012)

Uno... due.... tre..... si comincia con gli insulti! yeahhh!


----------



## exStermy (21 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> in realtà credo che ci sia anche una parte che si diverte con poco e lo spettacolino che stiamo dando è manna.peccato che per questo divertimento alcuni paghino con moneta che non è virtuale


a Mine' me pari stupida certe vorte...

non puoi perdere cio' che non hai....

e se avessi dignita' o rispetto verso te stessa da perdere l'ultima cosa che dovresti fare e' metterte nella situazione de pote' esse sputtanata...

so' tutti adulti e vaccinati e non hanno bisogno de te che fai loro da tutor o badante della mutua..

ahahahah


----------



## contepinceton (21 Settembre 2012)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Solo per la precisione : Celerino non Cellerino.
> 
> Celerino è il nome tradizionale degli agenti della Polizia di Stato impegnati nelle operazioni di ordine pubblico. Il nome deriva da "la Celere", ovvero l'insieme dei "Reparti Celeri" autotrasportati di Pubblica Sicurezza istituiti nell'immediato dopoguerra dal ministro Giuseppe Romita adibiti al pronto intervento (da cui il nome) di piazza. Oggi questo servizio viene svolto dai Reparti Mobili della Polizia di Stato. (cit. Wikipedia)


Ma dimmi te...io ho sempre pensato che fossero quelli di CL...


----------



## oscuro (21 Settembre 2012)

*Minerva*

E già se poi certi "delinquenti" son stati anche spalleggiati negli anni da qualche imbecille che non ha capito la pericolosità VERA di certi individui...si divertono ancora di più...!Ma qui dentro siamo tutto protesi a rompere il CAZZO ad oscuro per insulti goliardici,a stermy,a alex,che ci mancherebbe esageriamo consapevoli di esagerare...sbagliando sicuramente,e mi raccomando proseguite TUTTI così....perchè poi fin quando certe cose accadono ad altri sti GRAN CAZZI tutti a ridere...poi quando accadono agli imbecilli tutti a piangere...per questo è un paese di merda questo!!Adesso però continuate pure e scusate lo sfogo plebeo!!Perchè la volgarità è intesa come insulto,in questi due giorni ho letto molta volgarità scritta in maniera forbita..pensieri volgari,volgarissimi e offensivi sritti in maniera accademica tutti a ridere...perchè se fosse stato Daniele a fare certe affermazioni..qualcuno avrebbe chiesto pure il ban!Accomodatevi gente di livello..prego...!!


----------



## contepinceton (21 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> posta celere, non cellere


dipende...
al nord non ci sta una doppia neanche a morire...
al sud dicono sabbato...


----------



## Minerva (21 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> a Mine' me pari stupida certe vorte...
> 
> non puoi perdere cio' che non hai....
> 
> ...


guarda sono tanto stupida che continuo a non capire cosa caspita ti possa interessare la vita degli altri.
come vivono, cosa facciano spiattellando come una zitella pettegola.
per dirne uno , perché è ovvio che qui tutti hanno depositato il loro sacchetto d'immondizia.
ma se tutti ti fanno tanto schifo cosa ci fai qui, il vendicatore immacolato?
concordo su certi valori ma quando poi ti leggo rinfacciare un paio di cose che hai detto a due utenti mi fai cadere le braccia.


----------



## Nausicaa (21 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma poi ci si fa l'abitudine , una zampetta via l'altra ...apri gli occhi ed è allegro avere l'aia:mrgreen:


Sono ancora giovane, e non è che io non mi piaccia.
Niente di straordinario eh, però dai non malaccio.

Epperò le rughe mi sono spuntate tutte all'improvviso quando sono cominciati i mega casini familiari.
Forse per questo faccio un pò fatica ad apprezzarle.
Smagliature da gravidanza? nessun problema. Seni un pò provati dall'allattamento? Tutto ok.
Ma i segni dello stress e della sofferenza mi ricordano lo stravolgimento della mia vita, stravolgimento che è mio e che è giusto che io paghi, ma faccio più fatica a vedermeli in viso.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (21 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> in realtà credo che ci sia anche una parte che si diverte con poco e lo spettacolino che stiamo dando è manna.peccato che per questo divertimento alcuni paghino con moneta che non è virtuale


Chi? Minerva fammi il piacere...


----------



## milli (21 Settembre 2012)

e i capelli bianchi invece?


----------



## contepinceton (21 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> siete tutti fantasticamente ironici ma chissà perché non mi viene da ridere neanche un po';vedere le proprie opinioni distorte ad uso e consumo di polemiche da discount fa un po' tristezza.
> ragionando con la propria testa secondo me si nota se esitono argomenti seri su cui continuare a battere o se è il puro amore per la guerriglia da forum .
> diversamente ci saremmo chiarite in un paio di post, finita lì.invece CVD


E tu sei immune da peccati eh?
Non hai dato un tuo contribvuto fattivo a questo stato di cose ?
No eh? Santa Minerva ora pronobis...
Hai sete?
va dal prete...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## exStermy (21 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> guarda sono tanto stupida che continuo a non capire cosa caspita ti possa interessare la vita degli altri.
> come vivono, cosa facciano spiattellando come una zitella pettegola.
> per dirne uno , perché è ovvio che qui tutti hanno depositato il loro sacchetto d'immondizia.
> ma se tutti ti fanno tanto schifo cosa ci fai qui, il vendicatore immacolato?
> concordo su certi valori ma quando poi ti leggo rinfacciare un paio di cose che hai detto a due utenti mi fai cadere le braccia.


ed a me frega un cazzo se te faccio cade' le braccia....

se volevo tenertele su m'adeguavo all'ipocrisia che pure a te piace tanto...

a me qua come altrove me diverte vede' come funzionano le capocce e se me confermano che uno nella merda se ritrova pure perche' e' no' sciroccato, beh da me che vuoi se lo stigmatizzo non ipocritamente?

ahahahahah


----------



## Minerva (21 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ed a me frega un cazzo se te faccio cade' le braccia....
> 
> se volevo tenertele su m'adeguavo all'ipocrisia *che pure a te piace tanto...
> *
> ...


tipo?


----------



## oscuro (21 Settembre 2012)

*Conte*

Io e te non andiamo d'accordo....ma non c'è cosa peggiore di chi lancia il sasso e nasconde la mano,di chi non ha mai preso distanze da personaggi violenti nel vero senso della parola..e non ha mai fatto mancare critiche alle mie uscite sicuramente censurabili!!


----------



## contepinceton (21 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> guarda sono tanto stupida che continuo a non capire cosa caspita ti possa interessare la vita degli altri.
> come vivono, cosa facciano spiattellando come una zitella pettegola.
> per dirne uno , perché è ovvio che qui tutti hanno depositato il loro sacchetto d'immondizia.
> ma se tutti ti fanno tanto schifo cosa ci fai qui, il vendicatore immacolato?
> concordo su certi valori ma quando poi ti leggo rinfacciare un paio di cose che hai detto a due utenti mi fai cadere le braccia.



Ma è ovvio ed elementare no?
Il cane stermy è come na carogna no?
Che si nutre delle disgrazie altrui no?

Aspetta che un utente parli delle sue disgrazie personali per colpire proprio lì no?

Cito un cheater a caso no?
Lui si apre con noi, e si confida no?
Parla delle sue difficoltà ad avere un figlio...

Ed ecco che il cane stermy lo trasforma in un impotente no?

Ovvio che chi si comporta così...
nutre un macroscopico senso di inferiorità verso tutto l'uman genere...
VOlevo essere persona e uomo e invece so rimasto al livello cane...

E bisogna agire solo di conseguenza no?


----------



## Minerva (21 Settembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Chi? Minerva fammi il piacere...


non ti capisco.scusa sai ma essendo totalmente all'oscuro di robe esterne parlo solo di quello che leggo qua.
un giorno sembrate tutte amiche ,un altro partono coltelli.che ne so io


----------



## battiato63 (21 Settembre 2012)

milli ha detto:


> e i capelli bianchi invece?



buongiorno gentilissima signora Milli :smile:


----------



## Minerva (21 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma è ovvio ed elementare no?
> Il cane stermy è come na carogna no?
> Che si nutre delle disgrazie altrui no?
> 
> ...


tu mollami:mrgreen:


----------



## milli (21 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> buongiorno gentilissima signora Milli :smile:



Buongiorno a Lei caro Signor Battiato :bacio:


----------



## contepinceton (21 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io e te non andiamo d'accordo....ma non c'è cosa peggiore di chi lancia il sasso e nasconde la mano,di chi non ha mai preso distanze da personaggi violenti nel vero senso della parola..e non ha mai fatto mancare critiche alle mie uscite sicuramente censurabili!!


Allora che me frega a me?
Sei mio fratello?
A me non frega un casso di andare d'accordo o litigare con te...

Tu sei ai miei occhi come un moscone dentro la minestra no?

Ogni giorno cambi bersaglio...
Prima uno lo massacri di insulti, il giorno dopo gli dai le pacche sulle spalle no?

Come dire non sei un celerino...ma un cerino...
Ti si sfrega un poco e ti infiammi....


----------



## Minerva (21 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io e te non andiamo d'accordo....ma non c'è cosa peggiore di chi lancia il sasso e nasconde la mano,di chi non ha mai preso distanze da personaggi violenti nel vero senso della parola..e non ha mai fatto mancare critiche alle mie uscite sicuramente censurabili!!


per l'ennesima volta : quando tu discuti non puoi mai avere ragione in toto in quanto degeneri.


----------



## contepinceton (21 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> tu mollami:mrgreen:


Ho notato che non rispondi a Joey su certe questioni no?
Anche tu vittima dell'adulterio?


----------



## oscuro (21 Settembre 2012)

*Frateè*

raggio di sole buondì!!


----------



## contepinceton (21 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> per l'ennesima volta : quando tu discuti non puoi mai avere ragione in toto in quanto degeneri.


Ma nooooooooooooooooooo...

Oscuro è una persona che "ha bisogno" di avere ragione su tutto...
Altrimenti sono cazzi tra lui e sè stesso no?

Magari è solo deformazione professionale no?

Ma come si dice da noi...
tiente la rason del musso e moleme no?


----------



## @lex (21 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ue' tossico, levame na' curiosita' che m'ero scordato ieri a chiedertelo...
> 
> siccome hai detto sempre che nel sottoscala del laboratorio dove sciacqui le provette delle urine nun c'hai la connessione e percio' nun posti de matina, mo' che stai a posta' cor cellulare che lo fai dicendo che vai ar cesso?
> 
> ...


e rilassati una buona volta....fai del sesso....fatti fare un pompino
...opssssss scudami tanto pure a tua moje je fai così. schifo da non volertene fare...suda e perdona la ma enorme indelicatezza....sono costernato
Hahahahshah


----------



## battiato63 (21 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> raggio di sole buondì!!


buondì fratè :up: tutto a post?  a parte l'eroe de dù pall.....:mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (21 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma nooooooooooooooooooo...
> 
> *Oscuro è una persona che "ha bisogno" di avere ragione su tutto...
> Altrimenti sono cazzi tra lui e sè stesso no?
> ...



questa è proprio una cazzata immane


----------



## Minerva (21 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ho notato che non rispondi a Joey su certe questioni no?
> Anche tu vittima dell'adulterio?


no, prigioniera di  guerra, ciao


----------



## exStermy (21 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> tipo?


tipo?

ce sta tutto er catalogo tuo perche' sminuirti?

ahahahah

e poi aggiungo che cio' che smerdo nun so' manco fatti a me riferiti privatamente da loro ma sputtanati da loro stessi pubblicamente e come cazzo se fa poi a nun farse condiziona' nella valutazione delle stronzate che sparano e che fanno a cazzotti in costrasto co' la natura di chi le profluvia?

ma figurate se se capisce sto ragionamentino semplice semplice...

ahahahahah


----------



## oscuro (21 Settembre 2012)

*Conte*

E anche questa volta non hai capito un beneamato cazzo!Saro cerino,celerino,sarò quello che cazzo vuoi,ma non capisci veramente un cazzo senza offesa!:up:


----------



## contepinceton (21 Settembre 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> e rilassati una buona volta....fai del sesso....fatti fare un pompino
> ...opssssss scudami tanto pure a tua moje je fai così. schifo da non volertene fare...suda e perdona la ma enorme indelicatezza....sono costernato
> Hahahahshah


Angy...
Mi hai fatto molto ridere con le tue rime pompinare...
Mi piacerebbe molto che ora parlassi del nano no?

Che ne dici?
Un nano ti dà una mano?

Dai fammi ridere ancora no?

I servigi di te e stermy saranno ricompensati...siete proprio tutti e due a fagiuolo...per le mie macchinazioni oscure...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Ma sai che ieri...leggendo...la prefazione del metodo d'organo di floor peters...lui dice...ho consultato le seguenti opere...e cita ad un certo punto la pedalschoole del Merkel...:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:

Ma lo sai che hai la testina a cucuzza?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (21 Settembre 2012)

*Battiato*

Preferivo cheater...!


----------



## contepinceton (21 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> questa è proprio una cazzata immane


Embè come lo definiresti tu uno che insiste fino alla noia?
Uno che dice...ah si scusami forse ho frainteso, ah si scusami forse mi sono espresso male, ah scusami forse ho capito male....

Ok se lo dici tu è una cazzata immane...

Ma l'impressione che io ne ricavo leggendolo è questa...

Leggerò male io cosa vuoi che ti dica...dolce fanciulla...


----------



## battiato63 (21 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Preferivo cheater...!



 l'eroe de dù pall?...


----------



## exStermy (21 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma è ovvio ed elementare no?
> Il cane stermy è come na carogna no?
> Che si nutre delle disgrazie altrui no?
> 
> ...


sto discorso solo una merda esemplare come te lo fa e lo rifa' perche devi difende la categoria...

ahahahahahah

se allo stronzo siculo che t'attacca a freddo facendo valutazioni sulla fisicita' della tua persona a capocchia solo per insultare tu rispondi chirurgicamente sulla sua, lo stronzo so' io e non lui che se dovrebbe sta' zitto vista la merda che c'ha negli armadi e dalle parti dell'ombellico?

ahahahahahah


----------



## Minerva (21 Settembre 2012)

ma perché non dedichi il tuo tempo a sole? più stai qui e più la insultano te ne accorgi?





Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> e rilassati una buona volta....fai del sesso....fatti fare un pompino
> ...opssssss scudami tanto pure a tua moje je fai così. schifo da non volertene fare...suda e perdona la ma enorme indelicatezza....sono costernato
> Hahahahshah


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> E anche questa volta non hai capito un beneamato cazzo!Saro cerino,celerino,sarò quello che cazzo vuoi,ma non capisci veramente un cazzo* senza offesa*!:up:


Oddio m'ammazzi. Certe volte proprio mi sdrai, non c'è nulla da fare.


----------



## contepinceton (21 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> E anche questa volta non hai capito un beneamato cazzo!Saro cerino,celerino,sarò quello che cazzo vuoi,ma non capisci veramente un cazzo senza offesa!:up:


Infatti no?
Scrivo solo cazzate immani no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## battiato63 (21 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> questa è proprio una cazzata immane


 buongiorno Simy...
:smile:


----------



## contepinceton (21 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> sto discorso solo una merda esemplare come te lo fa e lo rifa' perche devi difende la categoria...
> 
> ahahahahahah
> 
> ...


Lui UOMO tu cane...


----------



## oscuro (21 Settembre 2012)

*Conte*

Poi dimmi dovrei avrei scritto che ho frainteso,cmq ti lascio a queste polemiche imbecilli..divertiti e mi raccomando prosegui così!!!


----------



## Minerva (21 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> tipo?
> 
> *ce sta tutto er catalogo tuo *perche' sminuirti?
> 
> ...


elencalo.


----------



## exStermy (21 Settembre 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> e rilassati una buona volta....fai del sesso....fatti fare un pompino
> ...opssssss scudami tanto pure a tua moje je fai così. schifo da non volertene fare...suda e perdona la ma enorme indelicatezza....sono costernato
> Hahahahshah


si' pero' sur culo glissi....come' stufatt?

ahahahah

me sa' che sta ancora all'alesaggio,eh trmon'...

(pag.777...sega in barese)

ahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (21 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> elencalo.


ma manco se piangi in cinese...

ahahahah


----------



## contepinceton (21 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Oddio m'ammazzi. Certe volte proprio mi sdrai, non c'è nulla da fare.


Senti questa...
Mia moglie era all'ottavo mese...
Una giornata incasinata come non mai per me...
Bon per farla completa le si rompono le acque...
Bon caricala in auto e parti per l'ospedale no?

Mi fermano i carabinieri...

Cerco di spiegare la situazione...
Ma niente non mi fanno parlare...Lei taccia...

Alla fine mi incazzo e dico loro...sto cercando di dirvi da mezz'ora che sto accompagnando mia moglie in ospedale...invece di guardare patente e libretto e scrivere il verbale...guardate sto pancione...

Allibiscono...iniziano a dire...la scortiamo noi, fermiamo il traffico, la facciamo passare...

E io...
Piantatela o nasce qui...ma porc...porc...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (21 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma manco se piangi in cinese...
> 
> ahahahah


perché non hai nulla...che loffio:mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (21 Settembre 2012)

*Joey*

Ma il conte è talmente ottenebrato dalla mia oscurità che ogni cosa che scrivo la prende contro di lui,anche quando gli dò ragione!Perchè a differenza loro,e non tua,io riesco a dare la ragione anche a chi non mi è simpatico..se penso che abbia ragione....ma lui è così,pensa così e se non scrive cose del cazzo,non è contento!!Senza offesa!:up:


----------



## contepinceton (21 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Poi dimmi dovrei avrei scritto che ho frainteso,cmq ti lascio a queste polemiche imbecilli..divertiti e mi raccomando prosegui così!!!


Daniele c'è!
Oscuro ha sempre ragione.
FIne delle discussioni.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## exStermy (21 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Angy...
> Mi hai fatto molto ridere con le tue rime pompinare...
> Mi piacerebbe molto che ora parlassi del nano no?
> 
> ...


ridi ridi....

tanto co' te' pure la natura rideva...e ride...

ahahahahah


----------



## contepinceton (21 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma il conte è talmente ottenebrato dalla mia oscurità che ogni cosa che scrivo la prende contro di lui,anche quando gli dò ragione!Perchè a differenza loro,e non tua,io riesco a dare la ragione anche a chi non mi è simpatico..se penso che abbia ragione....ma lui è così,pensa così e se non scrive cose del cazzo,non è contento!!Senza offesa!:up:


Io ti sto solo tentando di far capire che non ho bisogno che tu mi dia ragione...
Ho solo bisogno che mi lasci in pace no?
E che la pianti di citare il conte qui e il conte là...
Perchè non mi conosci no? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

E che dire che quando sono stato a roma ti avevo mandato un mp...per invitarti per un caffè e manco mi hai cagato...
almeno la simy si è degnata di rispondermi no? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (21 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ridi ridi....
> 
> tanto co' te' pure la natura rideva...e ride...
> 
> ahahahahah


Chi sta meglio di me? Eh?
Me lo spieghi?

Tu? :carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## oscuro (21 Settembre 2012)

*Minerva*

Ah che perla di saggezza,non hai mai ragione perchè degeneri...che livello!!che idea sublime,io invece scriverei: hai ragione ma non devi degenerare,ma voi forumisti di livello AMICI DELLA DIVINA... tutto vi è permesso scusate!!:up:


----------



## exStermy (21 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma perché non dedichi il tuo tempo a sole? più stai qui e più la insultano te ne accorgi?


magari perche' gli sta gia' tramontando....

ahahahahahahahahahah

ma dimmi te co' fij in casa chi se ritirerebbe un cocainomane co' rischio che te impesti pure loro...

ahahahahah


----------



## contepinceton (21 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ah che perla di saggezza,non hai mai ragione perchè degeneri...che livello!!che idea sublime,io invece scriverei: hai ragione ma non devi degenerare,ma voi forumisti di livello AMICI DELLA DIVINA... tutto vi è permesso scusate!!:up:


E chi è la divina?

Divinare no?

Lo conosci il registro dell'organo antico: divinare? 

Io e Lothar siamo amici del di...VIN....dello Spirito DI VINO
E facciamo le novene a San Giovese.....


----------



## Minerva (21 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> magari perche' gli sta gia' tramontando....
> 
> ahahahahahahahahahah
> 
> ...


fatti i fatti tuoi


----------



## exStermy (21 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> perché non hai nulla...che loffio:mrgreen:


pensa cio' che te pare e continua pure cosi'...

cosi' nun ce levamo manco er gusto de vederte sulla croce quanno te tocca...

ahahahah


----------



## oscuro (21 Settembre 2012)

*Conte*

Caro conte,ma tu prima fai certe allusioni tipo ispettore zenigata.coglioncello mio...e poi ti incazzi se ti prendo a calci nelle gengive,tu prima difendi" l'eroe dei due mondi",e poi ci rimani male se te ne dico 4..ma fammi capire che cazzo vuoi?Vuoi essere ignorato?va bene ma se entri in certe dinamiche e stranamente mi dai sempre torto ci sta che ti mando a fare in culo o no???????Ci arrivi vero?


----------



## exStermy (21 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Chi sta meglio di me? Eh?
> Me lo spieghi?
> 
> Tu? :carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


e se vede come stai bene...

che i dottori se so' pure arresi e nun se sprecano piu' sordi..

ahahahah


----------



## Minerva (21 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ah che perla di saggezza,non hai mai ragione perchè degeneri...che livello!!che idea sublime,io invece scriverei: hai ragione ma non devi degenerare,ma voi forumisti di livello AMICI DELLA DIVINA... tutto vi è permesso scusate!!:up:


non ho capito.ma comunque non riconosco nessuna divinità...sia chiaro!:mrgreen:


----------



## lothar57 (21 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E chi è la divina?
> 
> Divinare no?
> 
> ...


ciao grande Mona....sentivo fischiare le orecchie...Sangiovese riminese o forlivese o di Predappio,quello e'il migliore..quando vieni ti porto,anche perche'li'c'e'un'altra cosa interessante,da vedere.

sai in questo cavolo di post ho collezionato ben sei''verdi''???...e che diavolo sono scusa???...mi sto intordendo??


----------



## oscuro (21 Settembre 2012)

*Minerva*

Si eccome ne hai avute sempre  divinità tu...anche qualche delinquente...!!


----------



## exStermy (21 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> fatti i fatti tuoi


se come nun s'interessa er tossico se mi moje me fa o no i pompini o da' via er culo...

so' gli effetti collaterali e chirurgici che te dicevo...ahahahahah

per me invece te ripeto, fanno leggere mejo le stronzate che se scrivono...

e scusa se e' poco...


----------



## battiato63 (21 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Caro conte,ma tu prima fai certe allusioni tipo ispettore zenigata.coglioncello mio...e poi ti incazzi se ti prendo a calci nelle gengive,tu prima difendi"* l'eroe dei due mondi*",e poi ci rimani male se te ne dico 4..ma fammi capire che cazzo vuoi?Vuoi essere ignorato?va bene ma se entri in certe dinamiche e stranamente mi dai sempre torto ci sta che ti mando a fare in culo o no???????Ci arrivi vero?


neretto:  "Eroe de dù pall".....Fratè scusa ma la precisazione è d'obbligo

:mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (21 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si eccome ne hai avute sempre divinità tu...anche qualche delinquente...!!


?cioè?


----------



## oscuro (21 Settembre 2012)

*Cioè*

Hai sempre difeso persone che non erano degne di alcuna stima del vecchio forum...hai sempre detto che non era carino che si parlava di loro ,erano assenti,non son mai stati assenti....e magari sono quei non registrati che vengono quì a creare tanto disturbo...per non dire peggio!


----------



## Minerva (21 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Hai sempre difeso persone che non erano degne di alcuna stima del vecchio forum...hai sempre detto che non era carino che si parlava di loro ,erano assenti,non son mai stati assenti....e magari sono quei non registrati che vengono quì a creare tanto disturbo...per non dire peggio!


in tal caso peggio per loro.


----------



## oscuro (21 Settembre 2012)

*Fratè*

Facciamo una cosa?Chiudiamo sta cosa,le azioni di merda son di chi le ha fatte,c'è una situaziono molto più grave sotto,e a me di perdere tempo con forumisti di livello non mi va,me ne torno a scherzare con voi..!!!Ciao a tutti


----------



## battiato63 (21 Settembre 2012)

*Fratè*

 ma *Divino* non è il mago Otelma ? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (21 Settembre 2012)

*Minerva*

E no!!!tu non puoi prendere le loro difese,e poi non predere le difese nostre  quando vengono qui a far cose di una certa gravità!Minerva ma fammi capire una cosa:tu intervieni solo a convenienza?Se oscuro dice una cazzata sei pronta..se tebe ne dice una più grande sparisci ,come mai?Ma si dai infondo rappresenti l'italiano medio..anzi scusa il disturbo...discutere con te porta a qualcosa?Ti saluto educatamente!!


----------



## exStermy (21 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Hai sempre difeso persone che non erano degne di alcuna stima del vecchio forum...hai sempre detto che non era carino che si parlava di loro ,erano assenti,non son mai stati assenti....e magari sono quei non registrati che vengono quì a creare tanto disturbo...per non dire peggio!


ma leva pure "magari"...

s'organizzano/vano le incursioni pure nel loro forum del cazzo e sparlano degli obiettivi da colpire qua...

so' sciroccati persi...nessuna pieta'...

ahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (21 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> in tal caso peggio per loro.


poi uno dice se ce sei o ce fai...

ahahahahah


----------



## Minerva (21 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> E no!!!tu non puoi prendere le loro difese,e poi non predere le difese nostre quando vengono qui a far cose di una certa gravità!Minerva ma fammi capire una cosa:tu intervieni solo a convenienza?Se oscuro dice una cazzata sei pronta..se tebe ne dice una più grande sparisci ,come mai?Ma si dai infondo rappresenti l'italiano medio..anzi scusa il disturbo...discutere con te porta a qualcosa?Ti saluto educatamente!!


fosse come dici li troverei semplicemente patetici ;ma in virtù di cosa lo affermi?


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma il conte è talmente ottenebrato dalla mia oscurità che ogni cosa che scrivo la prende contro di lui,anche quando gli dò ragione!Perchè a differenza loro,e non tua,io riesco a dare la ragione anche a chi non mi è simpatico..se penso che abbia ragione....ma lui è così,pensa così e se non scrive cose del cazzo,non è contento!!Senza offesa!:up:


mi è venuto mal di testa tentando di seguire questo ragionamento.

marco


----------



## The Cheater (21 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> questa è proprio una cazzata immane


l'avevo scritto sul 3d di quel CELEBROLESO, quotando il tuo "questa te la potevi risparmiare" ma è stato appena chiuso:

*scrivere in maniera più esplicita: "sei un coglione di proporzioni megagalattiche"...no ehhh???

gioia...ogni tanto, esci le pallozze e dichiara ciò che pensi...anche  agli amici...vedrai che se sono veri amici ti vorranno ancora più  bene...a fare la bravina la si prende nel di dietro prima o poi, perchè  gli altri contrariamente a te NON SI FAREBBERO SCRUPOLI...spero che ti  sia chiaro...

ti abbraccio *


----------



## exStermy (21 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> mi è venuto mal di testa tentando di seguire questo ragionamento.
> 
> marco


ma a quale...quella de sopra o quella de sotto?


----------



## Tebe (21 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> E no!!!tu non puoi prendere le loro difese,e poi non predere le difese nostre  quando vengono qui a far cose di una certa gravità!Minerva ma fammi capire una cosa:tu intervieni solo a convenienza?Se oscuro dice una cazzata sei pronta..*se tebe ne dice una più grande sparisci *,come mai?Ma si dai infondo rappresenti l'italiano medio..anzi scusa il disturbo...discutere con te porta a qualcosa?Ti saluto educatamente!!



:mexican:


----------



## oscuro (21 Settembre 2012)

*stermy*

Lasciamo stare,non posso e non voglio entrare nel merito!


----------



## The Cheater (21 Settembre 2012)

RAGAZZI ANDATE FUORI
ANDATE A LAVORARE
ANDATE DALLE MAMME O DALLE MOGLI
NON STATE SEMPRE QUI
APRITE LE FINESTRE E PRENDETE ARIA

SIETE GLI SFIGATI DI INTERNET E SAPETE A CHI MI RIFERISCO

BUONA GIORNATA


----------



## oscuro (21 Settembre 2012)

*Marco*

Io al posto tuo mi registrerei....!


----------



## exStermy (21 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Lasciamo stare,non posso e non voglio entrare nel merito!


e lasciamo stare...

pero'...

ahahahah


----------



## oscuro (21 Settembre 2012)

*Cheater*

:rotflarli proprio tu..:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Sei il mio mito!!


----------



## battiato63 (21 Settembre 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> l'avevo scritto sul 3d di quel CELEBROLESO, quotando il tuo "questa te la potevi risparmiare" ma è stato appena chiuso:
> 
> scrivere in maniera più esplicita: "sei un coglione di proporzioni megagalattiche"...no ehhh???
> 
> ...



ti piacerebbe eh?  

 ciao eroe de dù pall sfigato....   cambia forum forse da qualche altra parte potrai rimorchiare qualche povera sfigata peggio de te,, qui ormai sei sputtanato conquistadores delle mie balle....ahaaha


----------



## oscuro (21 Settembre 2012)

*Stermy*

Hai capito vero?Pure marco mi sa che è ritardato come la sua padrona...!


----------



## battiato63 (21 Settembre 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> RAGAZZI ANDATE FUORI
> ANDATE A LAVORARE
> ANDATE DALLE MAMME O DALLE MOGLI
> NON STATE SEMPRE QUI
> ...


E TU  COME FARESTI SENZA ?   CONQUISTADORES DA STRAPAZZO...AHAHAHAHA


----------



## exStermy (21 Settembre 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> RAGAZZI ANDATE FUORI
> ANDATE A LAVORARE
> ANDATE DALLE MAMME O DALLE MOGLI
> NON STATE SEMPRE QUI
> ...


a te stesso...bravo...esserne consapevole e' gia' un punto de partenza...ahahahahah

azzo stai sempre attaccato qua pure con quel cazzo de cellulare in macchina o nei tuoi possedimenti ner deserto e scassi er cazzo all'artri che se divertono coi pagliacci impotenti come te pe' passatempo e manco h24 e 7/7?

che coraggio...

ahahahah


----------



## The Cheater (21 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> :rotflarli proprio tu..:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Sei il mio mito!!


e io ti amo


----------



## Chiara Matraini (21 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> non ti capisco.scusa sai ma essendo totalmente all'oscuro di robe esterne parlo solo di *quello che leggo qua.
> *un giorno sembrate tutte amiche ,un altro partono coltelli.che ne so io


quello che leggi è per caso una troietta da due soldi che perseguita (virtualmente parlando, sul forum) una povera donna da poco separata?

siccome mi fido della tuo obiettività forumistica, basta che mi dici che tutti capiscono così e io mi cancello subito


----------



## battiato63 (21 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> a te stesso...bravo...esserne consapevole e' gia' un punto de partenza...ahahahahah
> 
> azzo stai sempre attaccato qua pure con quel cazzo de cellulare in macchina o nei tuoi possedimenti ner deserto e scassi er cazzo all'artri che se divertono coi pagliacci impotenti come te pe' passatempo e manco h24 e 7/7?
> 
> ...



 ahaha il conquistadores fallito continua nei tentativi ... dovrà pur sistemarsi no? ahahaha


----------



## ignoto (21 Settembre 2012)

*schiappe*

nessun caso


----------



## exStermy (21 Settembre 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> e io ti amo


pure ricchione?

azz...nun te fai manca' proprio gnente...

ahahahah


----------



## Simy (21 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> ti piacerebbe eh?
> 
> ciao eroe de dù pall sfigato.... cambia forum forse da qualche altra parte potrai rimorchiare qualche povera sfigata peggio de te,, qui ormai sei sputtanato conquistadores delle mie balle....ahaaha


e no! adesso basta! 

Cheat non ci ha mai provato con me...questo deve essere ben chiaro a tutti!
ci conosciamo...abbiamo passato piacevoli momenti a ridere e chiacchierare ma NON SI E' MAI PERMESSO DI MANCARMI DI RISPETTO IN NESSUN MODO! 


@ cheat..ricambio l'abbraccio


----------



## battiato63 (21 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> pure ricchione?
> 
> azz...nun te fai manca' proprio gnente...
> 
> ahahahah


 io l'avevo capito subito ahahhahahaahah il molestatore del Forum è ricchione hahahahaha


----------



## Tebe (21 Settembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> quello che leggi è per caso una troietta da due soldi che perseguita (virtualmente parlando, sul forum) una povera donna da poco separata?
> 
> siccome mi fido della tuo obiettività forumistica, basta che mi dici che tutti capiscono così e io mi cancello subito


considerato che manco io so una cippa di tutti i retroscena, no. Non mi sembra, ma ammetto di saltare a piè pari alcuni utenti quindi mi potrebbe essere sfuggito qualcosa, Divina.

ma non credo.


----------



## battiato63 (21 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> e no! adesso basta!
> 
> Cheat non ci ha mai provato con me...questo deve essere ben chiaro a tutti!
> ci conosciamo...abbiamo passato piacevoli momenti a ridere e chiacchierare ma NON SI E' MAI PERMESSO DI MANCARMI DI RISPETTO IN NESSUN MODO!
> ...



 e chi si riferiva a te?...


----------



## exStermy (21 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> ahaha il conquistadores fallito continua nei tentativi ... dovrà pur sistemarsi no? ahahaha


maro'... senza dignita'...

mo' se gioca la carta d'esse rekkia pur de rimorchia'.....

ahahahahah


----------



## Simy (21 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> e chi si riferiva a te?...


l'abbraccio era per me... e il te piacerebbe per lui...


----------



## Minerva (21 Settembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> quello che leggi è per caso una troietta da due soldi che perseguita (virtualmente parlando, sul forum) una povera donna da poco separata?
> 
> siccome mi fido della tuo obiettività forumistica, basta che mi dici che tutti capiscono così e io mi cancello subito


affatto.
in chiaro non si capisce però la ragione del fastidio che ti da sole quando scrive .sono fatti vostri assolutamente ma c'è un pregiudizio evidente che porta a pensare vicendevolemente che ogni cosa che scrivete lo facciate con messaggi tra le righe.
e comunque io non mi riferivo certo a te


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Settembre 2012)

Admin, io comunque ti consiglierei di cambiare il titolo del thread in "_*La Colonna Infame*_". Mi sembra molto più appropriato.


----------



## FataIgnorante (21 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> e no! adesso basta!
> 
> Cheat non ci ha mai provato con me...questo deve essere ben chiaro a tutti!
> ci conosciamo...abbiamo passato piacevoli momenti a ridere e chiacchierare ma NON SI E' MAI PERMESSO DI MANCARMI DI RISPETTO IN NESSUN MODO!
> ...


Ma quanto sei richiesta????
Devi essere proprio bona!!!
A sto punto ce provo pure...io!!!:carneval:


----------



## battiato63 (21 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> l'abbraccio era per me... e il te piacerebbe per lui...


 e allora?  ho espresso un mio pensiero, non credo aver offeso nessuno/a
 quello che scrive lui lo leggi?... non capisco queste tue difese a spada tratta e a prescindere... a me se mi si offende io mi difendo e nel difendermi sono molto cattivo nella stessa misura di quantosono buono con le persone meritevoli.

"non c'è peggior cattivo del buono quando diventa cattivo"


----------



## Chiara Matraini (21 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> affatto.
> in chiaro non si capisce però la ragione del* fastidio che ti da sole quando scrive *.sono fatti vostri assolutamente ma c'è un *pregiudizio evidente* che porta a pensare vicendevolemente che ogni cosa che scrivete lo facciate con messaggi tra le righe.
> e comunque io non mi riferivo certo a te


però vedi?

mi hai dato un indizio

grazie


----------



## exStermy (21 Settembre 2012)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Ma quanto sei richiesta????
> Devi essere proprio bona!!!
> A sto punto ce provo pure...io!!!:carneval:


e se ti dicesse bene, hai gia' pronta anche la controfigura?

ahahahah


----------



## Simy (21 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> e allora? ho espresso un mio pensiero, non credo aver offeso nessuno/a
> quello che scrive lui lo leggi?... non capisco queste tue difese a spada tratta e a prescindere... a me se mi si offende io mi difendo e nel difendermi sono molto cattivo nella stessa misura di quantosono buono con le persone meritevoli.
> 
> *"non c'è peggior cattivo del buono quando diventa cattivo*"


scusa, perdonami...ma forse sono limitata...
difendo a prescindere? qui ti sbagli!

la faccio molto semplice...mi ha scritto una cosa... e tu sei intervenuto... 
io HO VOLUTO precisare 

sulla frase in neretto...sappi che io sono molto buona


----------



## @lex (21 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> si' pero' sur culo glissi....come' stufatt?
> 
> ahahahah
> 
> ...


Giusto solo a quelle puoi pensare visto chr tu moje nada de nada ahahsah
e la precisazione non era necessaria. so' poliglotta e pure le lingue delle merde cinosco ahahaha


----------



## exStermy (21 Settembre 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> Giusto solo a quelle puoi pensare visto chr tu moje nada de nada ahahsah
> e la precisazione non era necessaria. so' poliglotta e pure le lingue delle merde cinosco ahahaha


la traduzione era per favorire la platea e non certo te che le sege te le devi fa' in ogni maniera...ahahahah

pero' cazzo a dispetto della curiosita' sull'artri, quanta discrezione sur culo della tua prossima ex-donna....

t'o da' o nun t'o da'...e' mezza suora?

ma nun me di' come cazzo te le scegli bene...

ahahahahahah


----------



## battiato63 (21 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> scusa, perdonami...ma forse sono limitata...
> difendo a prescindere? qui ti sbagli!
> 
> la faccio molto semplice...mi ha scritto una cosa... e tu sei intervenuto...
> ...


 forse anche troppo buona:smile: e con me non devi scusarti lo so che sei in buona fede ti esorto solo ad essere più attenta e per certi versi meno ingenua tu sei una persona dolcissima dal cuore d'oro ma un pò di malizia (nel senso buono) non guastarebbe,.


:bacio:


----------



## The Cheater (21 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> forse anche troppo buona:smile:     e con me non devi scusarti lo so che sei in buona fede ti esorto solo ad essere più attenta e per certi versi meno ingenua tu sei una persona dolcissima dal cuore d'oro ma un pò di malizia (nel senso buono) non guastarebbe,.


AHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAH :carneval:

simò ti raccomando: prendi nota ahahahahahahahahah :rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> scusa, perdonami...ma forse sono limitata...
> difendo a prescindere? qui ti sbagli!
> 
> la faccio molto semplice...mi ha scritto una cosa... e tu sei intervenuto...
> ...


Nooooooo! Ma chi tu? Ma che dici, sei matta?


----------



## Simy (21 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> forse anche troppo buona:smile: e con me non devi scusarti lo so che sei in buona fede ti esorto solo ad essere più attenta e per certi versi meno ingenua tu sei una persona dolcissima dal cuore d'oro ma un pò di malizia (nel senso buono) non guastarebbe,.
> 
> 
> :bacio:


non hai capito cosa volevo dirti...

e cmq non serve la malizia in questo caso


----------



## battiato63 (21 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> non hai capito cosa volevo dirti...
> 
> e cmq non serve la malizia in questo caso


si ho capito benissimo....


----------



## battiato63 (21 Settembre 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> AHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAH :carneval:
> 
> simò ti raccomando: prendi nota ahahahahahahahahah :rotfl:



con te chiudo per rispetto verso Simy e soprattutto verso me stesso, (la famosa questione di livelli) e con questo ti saluto molestatore sfigato 

:scoreggia:


----------



## Simy (21 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> con te chiudo per rispetto verso Simy e soprattutto verso me stesso, (la famosa questione di livelli) e con questo ti saluto *molestatore sfigato
> *
> :scoreggia:



questo dimostra che non hai capito QUESTA E' UNA CAZZATA IMMANE


----------



## battiato63 (21 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> questo dimostra che non hai capito QUESTA E' UNA CAZZATA IMMANE


Simy il molestato sono io...non correre sempre...


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ti pregherei di valutare di cancellare questi post,il non registrato che ha scritto cose così gravi si commenta da solo,ora sappiamo chi è,è la stessa persona che ha minacciato di aspettarmi sotto casa e tanto altro ancora,credo che sia giusto riportare un minimo di serenità all'interno DEL TUO FORUM!Lui è convinto che sia un cellerino,io sostengo il contrario,purtroppo di persone che non sanno perdere nella vita ne incontro ogni giorno,alle poste ne succedono di tutti i colori,questo personaggio veniva e viene difeso a spada tratta da molti individui che ancora scivono qui e pensano sia una brava persona,ancora una volta è dimostrato che quando mi fisso con qualcuno forse tutti i torti non li ho...forse....!


mi fermo qua con la lettura (ed è pure troppo). come ho sovente sentito dire durante il periodo in cui ho vissuto a Roma "ma chi te s'encula?" aggiungerei anche un "chi ti s'è mai filato?". nel senso...caro oscuro, non te la prendere ma io non so chi tu sia e men che meno ho mai minacciato te (o chiunque altro) di andare ovunque a fare qualunque cosa. mai fatto una minaccia in 36 anni di età; soprattutto nessuna minaccia ridicola dato che non saprei dove andare a cercarti. tra l'altro non a caso ho scritto che le minacce qua lette mi hanno fatto schifo, e mi riferivo proprio a minacce del genere che hanno riempito pagine e pagine di questo 3D. 
ciò detto, preciso che io (e preciso IO, non il tuo amico immaginario) non sono convinta che tu sia un celerino (con una L, di grazia); l'ho semplicemente supposto come ho supposto che tu fossi un delinquente. dalla tua reazione ho poi scelto la tua verità e adesso ne sono sicuramente più convinta di prima. però dimmi: dà fastidio quando qualcuno sceglie una verità e decide che sia quella? perché è precisamente quello che stai facendo con me e che ti ho visto fare ripetutamente su questo thread. ma del resto, tu non sbagli mai.
potrei sbagliare sulla professione ma non certo sul fatto che sei stupido.


----------



## oscuro (21 Settembre 2012)

*Simò*

Però scusa,  sarà pure una cazzata...e tu sai che son convinto del contrario...perchè se fosse come dici tu,cheater mi avrebbe mollato già da un pò non credi?Pensa che dopo mesi di assenza ha pensato bene di rientrare insultando il sottoscritto al suo primo intervento!!Adesso simy, tu continua pure a dire la tua verità,ma se questo soggetto dimostra altro, non devi incazzarti con chi si rifiuta di crederlo a giusta ragione...!Con questo ti esorto a restare in ottimi rapporti con lui e ci mancherebbe,ma anche a rispettare l'idea di chi vede nei suoi compartementi anche altro no?Sinceramente in questo credo che battiato abbia più ragione del pupetto che si sta rendendo ridicolo ogni giorno di più!!!


----------



## exStermy (21 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> mi fermo qua con la lettura (ed è pure troppo). come ho sovente sentito dire durante il periodo in cui ho vissuto a Roma "ma chi te s'encula?" aggiungerei anche un "chi ti s'è mai filato?". nel senso...caro oscuro, non te la prendere ma io non so chi tu sia e men che meno ho mai minacciato te (o chiunque altro) di andare ovunque a fare qualunque cosa. mai fatto una minaccia in 36 anni di età; soprattutto nessuna minaccia ridicola dato che non saprei dove andare a cercarti. tra l'altro non a caso ho scritto che le minacce qua lette mi hanno fatto schifo, e mi riferivo proprio a minacce del genere che hanno riempito pagine e pagine di questo 3D.
> ciò detto, preciso che io (e preciso IO, non il tuo amico immaginario) non sono convinta che tu sia un celerino (con una L, di grazia); l'ho semplicemente supposto come ho supposto che tu fossi un delinquente. dalla tua reazione ho poi scelto la tua verità e adesso ne sono sicuramente più convinta di prima. però dimmi: dà fastidio quando qualcuno sceglie una verità e decide che sia quella? perché è precisamente quello che stai facendo con me e che ti ho visto fare ripetutamente su questo thread. ma del resto, tu non sbagli mai.
> potrei sbagliare sulla professione ma non certo sul fatto che sei stupido.


ma vedi d'annartene affankulo da dove sei venuto, che qua abbiamo gia' i puppazzetti da spupazzarci e nun ce ne serveno artri...

COMPLETOOOO!!!!

ahahahahah

Ps: ti chiamiamo noi, tranquillo...

ahahahahah


----------



## oscuro (21 Settembre 2012)

*Non registrato*

Guarda io non credo ad una parola di quello che hai scritto, credo che non risponderai di ciò che hai scritto in questa sede...per cui ti rispedisco la stupida!Al tuo posto, a questo punto mi registrerei,ma sta alla tua intelligenza capire il perchè..!!quindi continua pure...!!


----------



## contepinceton (21 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Caro conte,ma tu prima fai certe allusioni tipo ispettore zenigata.coglioncello mio...e poi ti incazzi se ti prendo a calci nelle gengive,tu prima difendi" l'eroe dei due mondi",e poi ci rimani male se te ne dico 4..ma fammi capire che cazzo vuoi?Vuoi essere ignorato?va bene ma se entri in certe dinamiche e stranamente mi dai sempre torto ci sta che ti mando a fare in culo o no???????Ci arrivi vero?


Uffa che gumma...
Proprio c'è ridere un po' mai ? EH?

E poi difendo The Cheater...perchè lui si che è davvero mio amico...

Sai perchè?

Perchè lui ha un fracco di soldi...e mi foraggia cene, casinòò donnine...ecc...ad un mio cenno mi arriva il putanon a suonarmi il campanello e dirmi...mi manda Cheater....

Cheater è mio amico...
Io vado in un ristorante mangio e poi quando estraggo la carta di credito mi sento dire...COnte vada tranquillo...The cheater c'è!

E poi lancio una sana provocazione...
ADMIN 
TI parlo io il COnte in persona...

Che ne dici di mutare il titolo di questo 3d...in...

L'angolo dei Merd?

Madonna come te la prendi oscuro per na battuta....
Ehm...ragazze...guardate che The Cheater in live...ricorda molto Lupin III un fighetto di prim'ordine....

E in più...
C'ha la pecunia....:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

E pecunia Olet...

Mio caro Oscuro se io faccio un cenno The Cheater mi affitta un palazzo in Sicilia per fare il raduno...
E si giocherà a torte in faccia....

Stermy farà il cameriere ai tavoli....

E angy...lo sguattero...


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ho provato a quotare questo messaggio ma pare sia stato cancellato. Comunque, quello che volevo dire è che, al di là di tutto quello che si possa pensare di Sole, Angelo, Oscuro, Stermy, Simy, cazzi e mazzi, gli squallidoni che prima scrivevano su questo stesso forum (o su una delle sue precedenti invarnazioni), che conoscono vita, morte e miracoli di parechi utenti e che scrivono da non registrati per non farsi riconoscere sono il peggio del peggio. Tutto qua.


sono perfettamente d'accordo


----------



## contepinceton (21 Settembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ciao grande Mona....sentivo fischiare le orecchie...Sangiovese riminese o forlivese o di Predappio,quello e'il migliore..quando vieni ti porto,anche perche'li'c'e'un'altra cosa interessante,da vedere.
> 
> sai in questo cavolo di post ho collezionato ben sei''verdi''???...e che diavolo sono scusa???...mi sto intordendo??


Beh alcuni sono miei cosa credi?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## battiato63 (21 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Però scusa, sarà pure una cazzata...e tu sai che son convinto del contrario...perchè se fosse come dici tu,cheater mi avrebbe mollato già da un pò non credi?Pensa che dopo mesi di assenza ha pensato bene di rientrare insultando il sottoscritto al suo primo intervento!!Adesso simy, tu continua pure a dire la tua verità,ma se questo soggetto dimostra altro, non devi incazzarti con chi si rifiuta di crederlo a giusta ragione...!Con questo ti esorto a restare in ottimi rapporti con lui e ci mancherebbe,ma anche a rispettare l'idea di chi vede nei suoi compartementi anche altro no?Sinceramente in questo credo che battiato abbia più ragione del pupetto che si sta rendendo ridicolo ogni giorno di più!!!



 grazie fratè ma non voglio essere motivo di incomprensioni anche perchè non so come stanno i fatti , quindi la finisco qui col tipo sempre che la smetta anche lui altrimenti mi difenderò sempre... mi spiace che simy mi abbia frainteso, e che forse la sua difesa ad oltranza è perchè in fondo mi ha appena conosciuto ma io non ne farei una questione di quantità ma di qualità. comunque non tornerò più sull'argomento perchè ci sono cose che a mio avviso non quadrano ma poichè non sono fatti miei non mi interessano. :up:


----------



## contepinceton (21 Settembre 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> l'avevo scritto sul 3d di quel CELEBROLESO, quotando il tuo "questa te la potevi risparmiare" ma è stato appena chiuso:
> 
> *scrivere in maniera più esplicita: "sei un coglione di proporzioni megagalattiche"...no ehhh???
> 
> ...


Ma noooooooooo...
La Simy...non oserebbe mai a offendere il conte...
Che dici?


----------



## exStermy (21 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Uffa che gumma...
> Proprio c'è ridere un po' mai ? EH?
> 
> E poi difendo The Cheater...perchè lui si che è davvero mio amico...
> ...


come cameriere ai tavoli nun me diverte...

preferisco ave' a che fa' co' gli stronzi...e piu' so' grossi e mejo e'...

anche in senso figurato se la natura e' stata matrigna...


----------



## oscuro (21 Settembre 2012)

*Conte*

Ahhh quindi io ti devo ignorare e tuo puoi fare le battute ed io sono permaloso vero??Sei amico di tebe....va bene così!!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (21 Settembre 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> RAGAZZI ANDATE FUORI
> ANDATE A LAVORARE
> ANDATE DALLE MAMME O DALLE MOGLI
> NON STATE SEMPRE QUI
> ...


Ma infatti sono appena andato in posta...a litigare per un pacco tornato indietro...
E lì ho trovato la cugina di mia moglie...
E da cosa nasce cosa...

Ed eccomi qui per l'aperitivo...

Dai Lothar versa un frizzantino a The Cheater...

Lothar...andiamo io e te da Cheater? Faremo boni affari....


----------



## lunaiena (21 Settembre 2012)

Vi piacciono le nuove veline?


----------



## oscuro (21 Settembre 2012)

*Battiato*

Io posso tenere a simy,ma questo non è un buon motivo per assecondarla nella difesa di un povero cazzaro!Ti repunto una persona seria per quel po che ti conosco,invece conosco anche tutta una serie di fesserie che racconta quell'altro!!!E non dubbi a scrivere che non condivido per nulla l'uscita di simy!!


----------



## contepinceton (21 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> come cameriere ai tavoli nun me diverte...
> 
> preferisco ave' a che fa' co' gli stronzi...e piu' so' grossi e mejo e'...
> 
> anche in senso figurato se la natura e' stata matrigna...


Non capisci...
Tu non capisci cosa i clienti ti ordinano...
Poi riversi la minestra loro addosso no?
E succedono le risse no?

Ma saresti perfetto...
Uscendo dalla cucina sputi nei piatti dove gli altri poi mangiano...

E dentro di te...ridi...e dici....ahahahaahahhaha...tutti sti cojoni mangiano dove io sputo no?....

ahahahaahahahaha....

Ma poi...il Conte nano...s'incazza e succede questo no?

ahahahahahaahahahaha...
Vieni al raduno e vedi....ahahaahahahah...

[video=youtube;urFCtALZB6M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=urFCtALZB6M[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (21 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ahhh quindi io ti devo ignorare e tuo puoi fare le battute ed io sono permaloso vero??Sei amico di tebe....va bene così!!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Molto amico di tebe...molto amico...
E c'ho il mio perchè....ahahahahahaahahahahaha



Ma nooooooooo...

Io pensavo ( ingenuamente) che tu ridessi dell'ispettore zenigata...

Ma sei un tipo strano...tu ti puoi permettere di fare caciara qua dentro su tutto e su tutti e noi dobbiamo prenderla sempre sul ridere...se ti si fa una battuta a te...diventi improvvisamente rigido e permalosoide...e cominci...

Lei non sa chi sono io....


----------



## contepinceton (21 Settembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Vi piacciono le nuove veline?


Si mi ricordano Tebe e la Matra :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (21 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Però scusa, sarà pure una cazzata...e tu sai che son convinto del contrario...perchè se fosse come dici tu,cheater mi avrebbe mollato già da un pò non credi?Pensa che dopo mesi di assenza ha pensato bene di rientrare insultando il sottoscritto al suo primo intervento!!Adesso simy, tu continua pure a dire la tua verità,ma se questo soggetto dimostra altro, non devi incazzarti con chi si rifiuta di crederlo a giusta ragione...!Con questo ti esorto a restare in ottimi rapporti con lui e ci mancherebbe,ma anche a rispettare l'idea di chi vede nei suoi compartementi anche altro no?Sinceramente in questo credo che battiato abbia più ragione del pupetto che si sta rendendo ridicolo ogni giorno di più!!!





oscuro ha detto:


> Io posso tenere a simy,ma questo non è un buon motivo per assecondarla nella difesa di un povero cazzaro!Ti repunto una persona seria per quel po che ti conosco,invece conosco anche tutta una serie di fesserie che racconta quell'altro!!!E non dubbi a scrivere che non condivido per nulla l'uscita di simy!!


io non mi sono incazzata...e ti ho sempre spalleggiato sugli attacchi... e lo sai...
non si tratta di chi ha più ragione o torto in questo caso...


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> [video=youtube;urFCtALZB6M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=urFCtALZB6M[/video]



Gran film.


----------



## oscuro (21 Settembre 2012)

*Nooo*

Conte nooo!Io adoro la caciara...ma bisogna essere in due!Tu non puoi scrivermi ignorami e poi fai le battute perchè mi viene naturale mandarti affanculo no?Allora fammi capire che cazzo devo fare con te!!!!Perchè se uno mi scrive ignorami e poi fa le battute potrebbero essere prese come provocazioni!Si, è un concetto plebeo,voi siete la crema del forum farai fatica ad intendere.....stermy puoi essere tu più chiaro che sei pure comunista?


----------



## Annuccia (21 Settembre 2012)

oggi che succede di bello???


----------



## oscuro (21 Settembre 2012)

*Simy*

Si tratta di lasciare a battiato la sua opinione,perche cheater è questo che sta dimostrando..oltre a tutto il resto poi...e mi viene da ridere....:rotfl:


----------



## The Cheater (21 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Uffa che gumma...
> Proprio c'è ridere un po' mai ? EH?
> 
> E poi difendo The Cheater...perchè lui si che è davvero mio amico...
> ...


ahahahahahahaha :mrgreen:
confermo "quasi" tutto

sopratutto in sicilia ti aspetto quando vuoi...venezia spero presto con pranzo/cena e casinò (ma al casinò ognuno con i suoi PICCIULI, ehhh?) :carneval:

comunque si, raduno in sicilia organizzo qualcosa seria...ma intanto mi basterebbe un raduno a roma...


----------



## battiato63 (21 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io posso tenere a simy,ma questo non è un buon motivo per assecondarla nella difesa di un povero cazzaro!Ti repunto una persona seria per quel po che ti conosco,invece conosco anche tutta una serie di fesserie che racconta quell'altro!!!E non dubbi a scrivere che non condivido per nulla l'uscita di simy!!


grazie Fratè :up:


----------



## battiato63 (21 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> oggi che succede di bello???


 di bello è che adesso ci sei tu


----------



## oscuro (21 Settembre 2012)

*Conte*

Ma sei serio?:rotfl:Ma leggi chi scrive lei non sa chi sono io?Ma stiamo a ride da due giorni dai...!!


----------



## The Cheater (21 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma noooooooooo...
> La Simy...non oserebbe mai a offendere il conte...
> Che dici?


comunque non era riferito a te il suggerimento per simy...rileggi conte :up:


----------



## Simy (21 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si tratta di lasciare a battiato la sua opinione,perche cheater è questo che sta dimostrando..oltre a tutto il resto poi...e mi viene da ridere....:rotfl:


io lascio sempre a tutti la loro opinione..... non mi pare di essere antidemocratica


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Guarda io non credo ad una parola di quello che hai scritto, credo che non risponderai di ciò che hai scritto in questa sede...per cui ti rispedisco la stupida!Al tuo posto, a questo punto mi registrerei,ma sta alla tua intelligenza capire il perchè..!!quindi continua pure...!!


e rispediscimelo, mica batto i piedini per terra come fai tu.

sono stupida, non vorrai davvero aspettarti qualcosa dalla mia intelligenza?


----------



## contepinceton (21 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Gran film.


Vero e se ti informi in giro...
Dicono che in natura sono peggio del nano Joe Pesci eh?
Dovresti avermi visto prima alla posta...


----------



## contepinceton (21 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Conte nooo!Io adoro la caciara...ma bisogna essere in due!Tu non puoi scrivermi ignorami e poi fai le battute perchè mi viene naturale mandarti affanculo no?Allora fammi capire che cazzo devo fare con te!!!!Perchè se uno mi scrive ignorami e poi fa le battute potrebbero essere prese come provocazioni!Si, è un concetto plebeo,voi siete la crema del forum farai fatica ad intendere.....stermy puoi essere tu più chiaro che sei pure comunista?


Semplice.
Potresti fare meno di nominarmi quando hai le visioni criccare...
Io non appartengo a nessun gruppo e a nessuna fazione...
Laonde...

Brutto che tu scriva per esempio che Lothar fa quello che dice il conte...


----------



## oscuro (21 Settembre 2012)

*Non registrato*

Ti ho gia spiegato, più chiaro di così!Continua a divertirti,io continuo con le mie lettere e le mie raccomandate...non ti rimane che registrarti....!!


----------



## oscuro (21 Settembre 2012)

*Si*

Già ed è brutto che minerva scrive che simy ragiona con la testa mia!Quindi voi potete noi no?a conte anche tu vuoi andare sulla luna?:rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (21 Settembre 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> ahahahahahahaha :mrgreen:
> confermo "quasi" tutto
> 
> sopratutto in sicilia ti aspetto quando vuoi...venezia spero presto con pranzo/cena e casinò (ma al casinò ognuno con i suoi PICCIULI, ehhh?) :carneval:
> ...


Al casinò esordirò dicendo...
Salve ragazzi...
Sono il cugino scemo di Felicetto Maniero...
E vedi che casino capita....

Pensa eh?
Ai tempi della mala del Brenta perfino il casinò di Venezia pagava bei schei a lui eh...

Altrimenti erano guai...

Si anch'io vorrei un bel due giorni a Roma...

E che finisse a scazzottate no? Per la gioia di grandi e piccini no?

O magari anche per far pace e piantarla con certe cose eh?

Ne aprofitto di dire che Stermy è stato squallido con te...
Dando un bellissimo esempio di cosa capita a raccontare i nostri veri problemi della vita qui dentro no?

Quella volta noi ci abbiamo messo due anni...ed è venuta proprio quando non ci si pensava più...


----------



## contepinceton (21 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Già ed è brutto che minerva scrive che simy ragiona con la testa mia!Quindi voi potete noi no?a conte anche tu vuoi andare sulla luna?:rotfl:


Beh sai un saltino su Luny...me lo farei volentieri no?
Tanto lei segue la corrente del conte...e non certo le fasi lunari...


----------



## kikko64 (21 Settembre 2012)

*Oscuro*

Vorrei chiarire una volta per tutte che è lungi da me qualsiasi volontà provocatoria nei Tuoi confronti o nei confronti di qualsiasi altro utente del forum. 
Se Tu hai reputato provocatori i miei messaggi, di questo mi scuso sinceramente, non era assolutamente nelle mie intenzioni.

Purtroppo per me, sono arrivato su questo forum da troppo poco tempo per conoscerne i trascorsi a cui Tu fai spesso riferimento e per questo spesso faccio una gran fatica a capire certe "dinamiche" comportamentali che si creano nel Forum.


P.S. Oscuro, sia chiaro, io qui dentro, tranne il rispetto, non devo niente a nessuno e nessuno deve niente a me.


----------



## oscuro (21 Settembre 2012)

*Conte*

A pugni?credi sia così violento da fare a pugni con i bambini?ma che cazzo di idea ti sei fatto di me???:rotfl:


----------



## The Cheater (21 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Conte nooo!Io adoro la caciara...ma bisogna essere in due!Tu non puoi scrivermi ignorami e poi fai le battute perchè mi viene naturale mandarti affanculo no?Allora fammi capire che cazzo devo fare con te!!!!*Perchè se uno mi scrive ignorami e poi fa le battute potrebbero essere prese come provocazioni!*Si, è un concetto plebeo,voi siete la crema del forum farai fatica ad intendere.....stermy puoi essere tu più chiaro che sei pure comunista?


avevo scritto che un po' di cazzeggio ci stava pur ignorandosi...ma comunque ok, hai ragione:
PER ME MODALITA' IGNORE ATTIVATA

ma attenzione: riguarda qui, li, la, su, giù...ovunque, perchè se vai in altri 3d a giocherellare non puoi poi pensare che io stia a guardare, no??? riferimenti, nominare, ricordare: NULLA DI TUTTO CIO'...giusto???

se vuoi l'ignore va benissimo, per me da questo momento in poi non esisti e non esisterai se non FACCIA A FACCIA...se va bene anche per te basta che rispondi un OK senza ulteriori commenti...

ps:
vale per te SOLAMENTE
gli altri due GIOCATTOLINI vorrei continuare ad amarli


----------



## contepinceton (21 Settembre 2012)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Vorrei chiarire una volta per tutte che è lungi da me qualsiasi volontà provocatoria nei Tuoi confronti o nei confronti di qualsiasi altro utente del forum.
> Se Tu hai reputato provocatori i miei messaggi, di questo mi scuso sinceramente, non era assolutamente nelle mie intenzioni.
> 
> Purtroppo per me, sono arrivato su questo forum da troppo poco tempo per conoscerne i trascorsi a cui Tu fai spesso riferimento e per questo spesso faccio una gran fatica a capire certe "dinamiche" comportamentali che si creano nel Forum.
> ...


Eh no caro mio tu devi qualcosa a me però...
Per il fatto che ti nomino...
Aspetto sempre che tu venga a trovarmi...
Per stappare una bottiglia no?:up::up::up::up:


----------



## Tebe (21 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si mi ricordano Tebe e la Matra :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


due veline Divine?


Assolutamente. Impossibile.







vado a vederle comunque.


----------



## oscuro (21 Settembre 2012)

*Kikko*

Guarda quello che scrivi non mi interessa nella maniera più assoluta,la tua provocazione era risibile e gratuita,!Non ho reagito perchè è stata una provocazione idiota tutto qui,ti è venuta appresso solo la tua amica!Chiarito questo grazie e arrivederci!!


----------



## Simy (21 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> A pugni?credi sia così violento da fare a pugni con i bambini?ma che cazzo di idea ti sei fatto di me???:rotfl:



un'idea sbagliatissima


----------



## oscuro (21 Settembre 2012)

*Cheater*

No,la nostra era una questione chiusa che tu, da imbecille quale sei hai riaperto per motivi tuoi...e sai cosa penso!Ti avevo esortato a lasciar decadere la cosa,ma tu a fare il figo con i 4 sfigati che ti danno spago non hai saputo rinunciare e ci sei ricascato!Allora, mi hai dato un appuntamento al  quale ti assicuro ,non mancherò,perchè  anche se sono un umile postino,ho la mia dignità,e certo non permetto ad uno stronzo come te di minacciare chissà cosa, davanti ad un albergo!Quindi vedi di esserci visto che anche stavolta ti sei infilato in qualcosa più grande di te...e non aver timore,uno che combatte la mafia non puo aver timore di un umile postino giusto?Portati pure l'autista o chi cazzo vuoi tu,ma cerca di esserci,devi esserci!Stavolta non chiedermi di lasciar perdere,è stato un equivoco,la colpa è di simy...perchè me ne sbatterei i coglioni!Ciao


----------



## The Cheater (21 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Al casinò esordirò dicendo...
> Salve ragazzi...
> Sono il cugino scemo di Felicetto Maniero...
> E vedi che casino capita....
> ...


sai, ho amici portatori di handicap che mi hanno insegnato molto:
in particolare come vivere serenamente il quotidiano, vivere le cose delle quali ci vergognamo in maniera strafottente e con coraggio...il segreto non sta nel sentirsi indignati, non nel sentirsi come gli altri, e nemmeno nel sentirsi superiori...
...il segreto di uno che ha un handicap, io non ho handicap ma fino a poco tempo fa lo vivevo come tale, sta nel diventare ancora più ironici di chi ti prende per il culo:
"tu non puoi avere figli, impotente" una battuta squallida direbbe qualcuno...
tu ti fai le pippe
tu nemmeno sai mettere incinta
tu qua, tu la...ahahahahah....

IO MI SENTO UN PRESERVATIVO VIVENTE CHE PUO' SCOPARE A DESTRA E A MANCA SENZA LASCIARE TRACCIA
IO MI SENTO IL DESIDERIO DI OGNI DONNA
I FIGLI NON MI VENGONO PERCHE' HO ATTIVATO LA MODALITA' "MONDO DI MERDA, RESTATE DOVE SIETE"
NON RIESCO A FARE FIGLI IN ITALIA, MA NEL RESTO DEL MONDO POTREI AVERNE A BIZZEFFE
LA MIA ROBA NON E' BUONA AD INGRAVIDARE, MA CERTE ABBUFFATE...

queste sono le mie battute...si gioca :carneval: 

tra l'altro, per cronaca, ora sono molto impegnato a tenere il morale alto a mia moglie visto che "pare" non essere più la mia ROBA il problema...lunedì scorso l'ennesimo mancato impianto dopo una settimana di "forse forse"...

...eh vabè...NOI siamo giovani ancora...:up:


----------



## oscuro (21 Settembre 2012)

*Cheater*

E vedi di mandarmi tutto scritto bene in pvt....come hai detto di fare, io comunque anche se sparirai...ci vengo uguale...quindi meglio che ti fai sentire e non è un consiglio!!:up:


----------



## contepinceton (21 Settembre 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> sai, ho amici portatori di handicap che mi hanno insegnato molto:
> in particolare come vivere serenamente il quotidiano, vivere le cose delle quali ci vergognamo in maniera strafottente e con coraggio...il segreto non sta nel sentirsi indignati, non nel sentirsi come gli altri, e nemmeno nel sentirsi superiori...
> ...il segreto di uno che ha un handicap, io non ho handicap ma fino a poco tempo fa lo vivevo come tale, sta nel diventare ancora più ironici di chi ti prende per il culo:
> "tu non puoi avere figli, impotente" una battuta squallida direbbe qualcuno...
> ...


:up::up::up::up::up::up:
Ed è con quella ironia che mia moglie e le sue amiche si tengono su nelle loro riunioni...
E fanno il tifo per Tebe!


----------



## oscuro (21 Settembre 2012)

*Stermy*

Ma vuoi vedere che pure questo mi si mette a piangere come massinfede?Cheater per favore, ti prego non mi fare questo ,almeno tu,per favore!!!Almeno tu che sei uno con le palle,non puoi fare UNA FIGURA DI MERDA COSì DAI!!!:rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (21 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> :up::up::up::up::up::up:
> Ed è con quella ironia che mia moglie e le sue amiche si tengono su nelle loro riunioni...
> *E fanno il tifo per Tebe!*



:festa::spiderman:


----------



## The Cheater (21 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> No,la nostra era una questione chiusa che tu, da imbecille quale sei hai riaperto per motivi tuoi...e sai cosa penso!Ti avevo esortato a lasciar decadere la cosa,ma tu a fare il figo con i 4 sfigati che ti danno spago non hai saputo rinunciare e ci sei ricascato!Allora, mi hai dato un appuntamento al  quale ti assicuro ,non mancherò,perchè  anche se sono un umile postino,ho la mia dignità,e certo non permetto ad uno stronzo come te di minacciare chissà cosa, davanti ad un albergo!Quindi vedi di esserci visto che anche stavolta ti sei infilato in qualcosa più grande di te...e non aver timore,uno che combatte la mafia non puo aver timore di un umile postino giusto?Portati pure l'autista o chi cazzo vuoi tu,ma cerca di esserci,devi esserci!Stavolta non chiedermi di lasciar perdere,è stato un equivoco,la colpa è di simy...perchè me ne sbatterei i coglioni!Ciao


ci sarò...

...sbirrettino


----------



## oscuro (21 Settembre 2012)

*Cheater*

NO SIAMO partiti male!NON ti permettere di scrivere qualcosa a chi non c'entra nulla con il tuo"INVITO"ame a roma.non ti permettere!!SCRIVI A ME hai invitato me.posti a me,presentati con chi cazzo ti pare!!!:up:


----------



## The Cheater (21 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> NO SIAMO partiti male!NON ti permettere di scrivere qualcosa a chi non c'entra nulla con il tuo"INVITO"ame a roma.non ti permettere!!SCRIVI A ME hai invitato me.posti a me,presentati con chi cazzo ti pare!!!:up:


se no che fai? pompinazzo con risucchio e ingoio???

io ti amo


----------



## oscuro (21 Settembre 2012)

*Ecco*

Ecco vedi di esserci...!!E tranquillo io sono un postino,se ero uno sbirro da mo che ti avevo  fatto passare i guai!Non avere certe convinzioni....!!Vedrai che te ne tolgo una alla volta!!:up:


----------



## oscuro (21 Settembre 2012)

*Cheater*

Già, voi potete essere anche così volgari,adesso che fai incominci ad avere paura?mi raccomando fai il serio!!


----------



## Tebe (21 Settembre 2012)

la situazione è davvero diventata Kafkiana a questo punto.

Un forum che sembra in ostaggio *di una manciata *di gente delirante.







bò


----------



## The Cheater (21 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Già, voi potete essere anche così volgari,adesso che fai incominci ad avere paura?mi raccomando fai il serio!!


io sono serissimo amore...sei la mia puttana :tette:


----------



## oscuro (21 Settembre 2012)

*si*

Io son sicuro che non ti presenterai...!!Ti aspetto!!Però ti prego non farmi con massinfede!!:rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (21 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> la situazione è davvero diventata Kafkiana a questo punto.
> 
> Un forum che sembra in ostaggio *di una manciata *di gente delirante.
> 
> ...


Senti possiamo sistemare tutto...
Ho fatto richiesta scritta ad Admin...
Basta creare una sezione nuova del forum intitolata l'antro dei Merd

e mettere dentro sto 3d....

E tutto si aggiusta no?

E che siamo tutti delle schiappe....

Tutti al mare
a mostrare le s chiappe chiare...
Con Oscuro che ce l'ha duro....


----------



## oscuro (21 Settembre 2012)

*Conte*

E continui....:rotfl::rotfl:!!


----------



## contepinceton (21 Settembre 2012)

[video=youtube;_dfmAI_CzM4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_dfmAI_CzM4&feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## exStermy (21 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non capisci...
> Tu non capisci cosa i clienti ti ordinano...
> Poi riversi la minestra loro addosso no?
> E succedono le risse no?
> ...


ma quanno me posti t'ho detto mille vorte de sintetizza' in poche righe le tue stronzate, perche' e' raro che arrivo fino alla fine....

infatti, pure stavorta nun ja faccio...

pero' un vaffankulo de core nun te lo nego, a prescindere da che cazzo vai ciancicando...che gia' se sa...


----------



## kikko64 (21 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Guarda quello che scrivi non mi interessa nella maniera più assoluta,la tua provocazione era risibile e gratuita,!Non ho reagito perchè è stata una provocazione idiota tutto qui,ti è venuta appresso solo la tua amica!Chiarito questo grazie e arrivederci!!


CVD


----------



## oscuro (21 Settembre 2012)

*Stermy*

Ti sei perso l'ultimo ditrofront del cheater...ma hai letto??:rotfl::rotfl:Scrive che va bene,hai ragione, chiudiamo qui....senti un pò ma posso venire a litigare con te che sei l'unico serio in mezzo a sti quattro codardi?ti prego posso?


----------



## Tebe (21 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Senti possiamo sistemare tutto...
> Ho fatto richiesta scritta ad Admin...
> Basta creare una sezione nuova del forum intitolata l'antro dei Merd
> 
> ...



la vuoi smettere di citarmi e di mandarmi messaggi subliminali? Ma come ti permetti, invornito che non sei altro!

Ho il culo flappy, la smetti di insultarmi? e non dire che non è vero, perchè è chiaro a tutti il tuo riferimento stupido al mio culo flappy.


----------



## Tebe (21 Settembre 2012)

kikko64 ha detto:


> CVD


----------



## trombeur basito (21 Settembre 2012)

Secondo me gli adm hanno bisogno un bel training. O forse sono morti?


----------



## oscuro (21 Settembre 2012)

*Sarà*

Sarà che da buon plebeo riesco a ridere solo per questioni grette e meschine,ma se questo è umorismo mi viene da piangere!!


----------



## oscuro (21 Settembre 2012)

*Non registrato*

Son vivissimi e che son impegnati in qualcosa...


----------



## Minerva (21 Settembre 2012)

per la cronaca: cerebroleso, non celebro.perché , purtroppo è la materia cerebrale che è lesa...non la celebrità.


----------



## trombeur basiito (21 Settembre 2012)

Oscuro sono io trombeur. Non mi is vede? Ho problemi di connessione.
Ma che fanno? Non intervengono mai? Tu e quel massi ve ne siete dette di tutte e nulla e' successo. Lo ha sistemato bene, Che arguzia


----------



## oscuro (21 Settembre 2012)

*Ma*

Ma si a quel livello si può offendere anche dando del disabile a qualcuno...ma che utenza scelta,che signori,e cazzo, i livelli sono i livelli,ma massinfede dov'é?:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (21 Settembre 2012)

*Tromber*

Buona sera,tranquillo che siamo solo all'inizio....e dire che uno li avvisa pure...ma nulla è più forte di loro!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## tromby (21 Settembre 2012)

Lo sistemi? Certo che a te non la is fa. Non vorrei essere nei suoi panni.


----------



## oscuro (21 Settembre 2012)

*No*

No, io non sistemo nessuno,non spetta a me!Ci mancherebbe!Se ne occupano altri..!Io sono un utente plebeo!!


----------



## battiato63 (21 Settembre 2012)

trombeur basiito ha detto:


> Oscuro sono io trombeur. Non mi is vede?* Ho problemi di connessione.
> *Ma che fanno? Non intervengono mai? Tu e quel massi ve ne siete dette di tutte e nulla e' successo. Lo ha sistemato bene, Che arguzia




neretto:  non avevamo dubbi che tu non fossi connesso col cervello   ,,:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (21 Settembre 2012)

*Fratè*

Insomma siamo alla fine,almeno qui dentro....!!:rotfl:


----------



## The Cheater (21 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ti sei perso l'ultimo ditrofront del cheater...ma hai letto??:rotfl::rotfl:Scrive che va bene,hai ragione, chiudiamo qui....senti un pò ma posso venire a litigare con te che sei l'unico serio in mezzo a sti quattro codardi?ti prego posso?


ti amo...sei la mia puttana preferita... :coglione:


----------



## massinfedele (21 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> No, io non sistemo nessuno,non spetta a me!Ci mancherebbe!Se ne occupano altri..!Io sono un utente plebeo!!


perdona le domande da novellino di trombeur, ma altri chi?


----------



## oscuro (21 Settembre 2012)

*SI*

Si certo cheater ,adesso proseguirai con gli insulti?cercherai di impietosirci con i tuoi racconti di amici disabili?con la storia di tua moglie?cosa pensi di fare?parlo seriamente?o magari ti inventerai che ti ho provocato io,insomma cosa vuoi fare?Senza offesa hai 33 anni non credi di fatto una figura barbina?Lascia stare sti 4 disgraziati che ti danno spago,dove vuoi arrivare?


----------



## Tebe (21 Settembre 2012)

Situazione.Kafkiana.


----------



## battiato63 (21 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Insomma siamo alla fine,almeno qui dentro....!!:rotfl:


 Fratè il Tromb è nà bella persona :up:


----------



## Minerva (21 Settembre 2012)

credo che a questo punto manchi la pedofilia , l'incesto, l'alito pesante e abbiamo terminato il repertorio.


----------



## oscuro (21 Settembre 2012)

*Trombeur*

E cosa ti posso risondere adesso?Mettiamola così,nei messaggi del non registrato che è stato identificato...ci sono delle frasi un pò forti che sono all'attenzione di chi di dovere!Adesso saranno valutate una serie di cose..e  anche io valuterò il da farsi!!!


----------



## kikko64 (21 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> per la cronaca: cerebroleso, non celebro.perché , purtroppo è la materia cerebrale che è lesa...non la celebrità.


Ma insomma ... adesso Minerva Ti ci metti anche Tu ?? 

... un'altra "stupida provocazione" (cit.) questa volta nei confronti di The Cheater ...


----------



## Tebe (21 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> credo che a questo punto manchi la pedofilia , l'incesto, l'alito pesante e abbiamo terminato il repertorio.


mah...credevo che al peggio ci fosse un limite ma invece...secondo me dopo quelle cose che hai citato tu ne possiamo trovare altre.
Non mettere limiti al cattivo gusto.
(che magari è la volta buona che vengo smentita. Per una volta. Tipo. (cit))


----------



## massinfedele (21 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> E cosa ti posso risondere adesso?Mettiamola così,nei messaggi del non registrato che è stato identificato...ci sono delle frasi un pò forti che sono all'attenzione di chi di dovere!Adesso saranno valutate una serie di cose..e anche io valuterò il da farsi!!!


davvero? guarda sono contento che sono cosi' efficienti. Dicono tanto male delle forze dell'ordine, ed invece sono attente. Io manco dall'italia da un po' e non sapevo di questi miglioramenti.

 Ma pensandoci, non c'e'il rischo che ci vadano di mezzo gli innocenti? Per esempio, mentre rispondevi a tono a quello che ti provocava, anche tu lo minacciavi varie volte. Allora mi chiedo, dato che stanno esaminando il sito non e' meglio che li elimini i tuoi messaggi? Cosi' rimangono solo le sue di provocazioni.


----------



## The Cheater (21 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si certo cheater ,adesso proseguirai con gli insulti?cercherai di impietosirci con i tuoi racconti di amici disabili?con la storia di tua moglie?cosa pensi di fare?parlo seriamente?o magari ti inventerai che ti ho provocato io,insomma cosa vuoi fare?Senza offesa hai 33 anni non credi di fatto una figura barbina?Lascia stare sti 4 disgraziati che ti danno spago,dove vuoi arrivare?


Mai avuto cani, sei il mio primo cucciolo da portare a spasso...lo sognavo da bambino

Ti amo cicciolotto


----------



## The Cheater (21 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> Fratè il Tromb è nà bella persona :up:


Ahahahah ahahahah ahahahah :rotfl:


----------



## exStermy (21 Settembre 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> sai, ho amici portatori di handicap che mi hanno insegnato molto:
> in particolare come vivere serenamente il quotidiano, vivere le cose delle quali ci vergognamo in maniera strafottente e con coraggio...il segreto non sta nel sentirsi indignati, non nel sentirsi come gli altri, e nemmeno nel sentirsi superiori...
> ...il segreto di uno che ha un handicap, io non ho handicap ma fino a poco tempo fa lo vivevo come tale, sta nel diventare ancora più ironici di chi ti prende per il culo:
> "tu non puoi avere figli, impotente" una battuta squallida direbbe qualcuno...
> ...


bravo...e gia' che ce l'hai a tiro, dille anche che merda sei cosi' vedemo se anche lei trova squallide le mie allusioni o trova squallido proprio il gran pezzo de merda che s'e' sposata...

poi pero' riporta che te dice .....o che te fa...

ahahahah


----------



## oscuro (21 Settembre 2012)

*Tromber*

No!!Non si prende in esame l'insulto al nick, se viene diffamata una categoria di lavoratori,se vengono rivelati dati sensibili che possono far ricondurre all'identità della persona,tutto una serie di paramentri...!Ti ripeto non so cose che conosco,c'è un admin che valuta,poi di queste cose credo che se ne occupi la polizia postale di conseguenza viene inoltrato il tutto all'autorità giudiziaria!!Cmq fai le domande alla persona sbagliata, io mi occupo di altro,sono ignorante,non so scrivere,curo lettere e raccomandate,sono un dipendente delle poste!!


----------



## exStermy (21 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma vuoi vedere che pure questo mi si mette a piangere come massinfede?Cheater per favore, ti prego non mi fare questo ,almeno tu,per favore!!!Almeno tu che sei uno con le palle,non puoi fare UNA FIGURA DI MERDA COSì DAI!!!:rotfl:


ma che se deve presenta'?

che cazzo deve di' alla moje su che l'e' successo p'anna' a trovallo all'ospedale?

ATTENTATO MAFIOSO?

ahahahahahah


----------



## Simy (21 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> No!!Non si prende in esame l'insulto al nick, se viene diffamata una categoria di lavoratori,se vengono rivelati dati sensibili che possono far ricondurre all'identità della persona,tutto una serie di paramentri...!Ti ripeto non so cose che conosco,c'è un admin che valuta,poi di queste cose credo che se ne occupi la polizia postale di conseguenza viene inoltrato il tutto all'autorità giudiziaria!!Cmq fai le domande alla persona sbagliata, io mi occupo di altro,sono ignorante,non so scrivere,curo lettere e raccomandate,sono un dipendente delle poste!!


m'è arrivata la luce...te la posso lasciare da pagare:mrgreen:


----------



## battiato63 (21 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> m'è arrivata la luce...te la posso lasciare da pagare:mrgreen:



 ma non lo faceva già?....:mrgreen::rotfl:


----------



## free (21 Settembre 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> sai, ho amici portatori di handicap che mi hanno insegnato molto:
> in particolare come vivere serenamente il quotidiano, vivere le cose delle quali ci vergognamo in maniera strafottente e con coraggio...il segreto non sta nel sentirsi indignati, non nel sentirsi come gli altri, e nemmeno nel sentirsi superiori...
> ...il segreto di uno che ha un handicap, io non ho handicap ma fino a poco tempo fa lo vivevo come tale, sta nel diventare ancora più ironici di chi ti prende per il culo:
> "tu non puoi avere figli, impotente" una battuta squallida direbbe qualcuno...
> ...


ma perchè, tu nel quotidiano parli di queste cose e di rimando sei "costretto" a fare queste battute "ironiche"?
non hai mai pensato di tenerti tali questioni delicate per te, scusa?
vivresti meglio, secondo me


----------



## massinfedele (21 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> No!!Non si prende in esame l'insulto al nick, se viene diffamata una categoria di lavoratori,se vengono rivelati dati sensibili che possono far ricondurre all'identità della persona,tutto una serie di paramentri...!Ti ripeto non so cose che conosco,c'è un admin che valuta,poi di queste cose credo che se ne occupi la polizia postale di conseguenza viene inoltrato il tutto all'autorità giudiziaria!!Cmq fai le domande alla persona sbagliata, io mi occupo di altro,sono ignorante,non so scrivere,curo lettere e raccomandate,sono un dipendente delle poste!!


ma non fare il modesto, scrivi cosi' bene (quando ti moderi, eh, birbantello). Meno male, ma poi ora che ci penso, tu non avresti minacciato di andarlo a cercare per picchiarlo se fosse stato pericoloso, mica sei ingenuo. Comunque davero la presenza della polizia postale in tutti i siti mi rassicura, basta che rispettino la privacy. Eppero' quel cattivone di massinfedele se la passa liscia? Gia' me lo vedevo in lacrime? Nulla di male, ha capito, si e' scusato e questo basta. Sono certo che nel tuo gran cuore lo hai perdonato, come non ne vuoi a cheater. Allora si va a pranzo a roma? non vi piacchiate eh, promessa da boyscout


----------



## free (21 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> No!!Non si prende in esame l'insulto al nick, se viene diffamata una categoria di lavoratori,se vengono rivelati dati sensibili che possono far ricondurre all'identità della persona,tutto una serie di paramentri...!Ti ripeto non so cose che conosco,c'è un admin che valuta,poi di queste cose credo che se ne occupi la polizia postale di conseguenza viene inoltrato il tutto all'autorità giudiziaria!!Cmq fai le domande alla persona sbagliata, io mi occupo di altro,sono ignorante,non so scrivere,curo lettere e raccomandate,sono un dipendente delle poste!!



come mai non mi hai ancora mandato il pacco?:mrgreen:


----------



## The Cheater (21 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> bravo...e gia' che ce l'hai a tiro, dille anche che merda sei cosi' vedemo se anche lei trova squallide le mie allusioni o trova squallido proprio il gran pezzo de merda che s'e' sposata...
> 
> poi pero' riporta che te dice .....o che te fa...
> 
> ahahahah


Cavolo quanto amo anche te...sei la mia baldracca...

...mi fai morire


----------



## exStermy (21 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma perchè, tu nel quotidiano parli di queste cose e di rimando sei "costretto" a fare queste battute "ironiche"?
> non hai mai pensato di tenerti tali questioni delicate per te, scusa?
> vivresti meglio, secondo me


certo che sei n'ingenua....

ahahahahah

tantissime merde fanno leva se non s'inventano apposta cazzate spaziali strappalacrime pe' farve scatta' l'istinto materno o peggio ed inkularve senza vaselina...

e qua ce ne stanno d'esempi...

maro'...

ahahahah


----------



## Simy (21 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> ma non lo faceva già?....:mrgreen::rotfl:


:yes:



free ha detto:


> come mai non mi hai ancora mandato il pacco?:mrgreen:


stasera glielo ricordo:mrgreen:


----------



## The Cheater (21 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> certo che sei n'ingenua....
> 
> ahahahahah
> 
> ...


Sei una vecchia porca con i peli del pube bianchi...mi fai arrapare...

Ti adoro


----------



## battiato63 (21 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> :yes:
> 
> 
> 
> stasera glielo ricordo:mrgreen:


 non aprire il pacco però... quello è il mio indirizzato a Free  Oscuro mi fa solo da spedizionere:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## lothar57 (21 Settembre 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Cavolo quanto amo anche te...sei la mia baldracca...
> 
> ...mi fai morire




ah bene ..promesse da marinaio vedo....pero'non eravamo d'accordo cosi!!!!

attento...la mia mano e'lunga...arrivo anche li'...sai come e' gli amici degli amici..un favore non lo negano...e li mando nella tua tana....:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## exStermy (21 Settembre 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Cavolo quanto amo anche te...sei la mia baldracca...
> 
> ...mi fai morire


ammazza che rodimento de culo, ne' inseminator tarocco?

ahahahahah

prova quarche pomata...

ahahahahah


----------



## Tebe (21 Settembre 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Sei una vecchia porca con i peli del pube bianchi...mi fai arrapare...
> 
> Ti adoro



:unhappy:

ti prego.
Il genere _mature_ _granny _a manetta no.
Non lo reggo.

cambia porno.


----------



## massinfedele (21 Settembre 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Cavolo quanto amo anche te...sei la mia baldracca...
> 
> ...mi fai morire


cheater, ragazzo mio, ma perche' li provochi? Guarda oscuro come e' corretto con me, e sono certo che lo sarebbe anche con te se tu fossi un po' meno bizzoso. Ed anche stermy, circa il quale ammetto una certa ironia e baldanza, a me in un messaggio mi ha dedicato un secco no senza offese, segno che in fondo anche lui puo'. Insomma, quel che voglio dire e' che con un po' di attenzione possiamo preservare il cazzeggio, che in fondo rallegra, dalle offese reciproche. Dai fate uno sforzo.


----------



## exStermy (21 Settembre 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Sei una vecchia porca con i peli del pube bianchi...mi fai arrapare...
> 
> Ti adoro


so' diventato er tuo inkubbbo...

pijatela intercooler...

ahahahah


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> No!!Non si prende in esame l'insulto al nick, se viene diffamata una categoria di lavoratori,se vengono rivelati dati sensibili che possono far ricondurre all'identità della persona,tutto una serie di paramentri...!Ti ripeto non so cose che conosco,c'è un admin che valuta,poi di queste cose credo che se ne occupi la polizia postale di conseguenza viene inoltrato il tutto all'autorità giudiziaria!!Cmq fai le domande alla persona sbagliata, io mi occupo di altro,sono ignorante,non so scrivere,curo lettere e raccomandate,sono un dipendente delle poste!!


ma la stupidità di una persona non è un dato sensibile! tantomeno lo è una professione a meno che non si parli del presidente della repubblica o del consiglio o un qualche specifico ministro.
quindi, seppur tu continui stupidamente a confermare che sei uno sbirro o simili (magari una guardia giurata del carrefour) non sei l'unico in Italia e di dati sensibili non ne sono stati rilevati. diverso sarebbe se fosse stato divulgato il tuo nome e cognome o il tuo indirizzo di casa.
mi rifiuto però di credere che tu reputi che ci sia stata divulgazione di dati sensibili...quindi cerca di evitare la gente come se fosse scesa da un albero stamattina.
e tutto perché ti si è dato dello stupido? non credo; ti si è detto di peggio quindi nn può essere per quello! resta solo che si è indovinato il mestiere.


----------



## free (21 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> certo che sei n'ingenua....
> 
> ahahahahah
> 
> ...


boh, pensavo che alcune cose si dicono qui nell'anonimato, apposta
ed invece nel quotidiano no
un po' come me:mrgreen:


----------



## free (21 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> :yes:
> 
> 
> 
> stasera glielo ricordo:mrgreen:


di te non mi fido:mrgreen:


----------



## massinfedele (21 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> :unhappy:
> 
> ti prego.
> Il genere _mature_ _granny _a manetta no.
> ...


tebe, anima candida, ma non leggere queste brutte cose


----------



## free (21 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> non aprire il pacco però... quello è il mio indirizzato a Free  Oscuro mi fa solo da spedizionere:mrgreen::mrgreen:



ma il tuo mi è già arrivato!:rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (21 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> boh, pensavo che alcune cose si dicono qui nell'anonimato, apposta
> ed invece nel quotidiano no
> un po' come me:mrgreen:


discrezione e buon gusto sono le parole d'ordine di questo forum, ricordalo!:mrgreen:





senti...ma com'è che correggo e i segni rossi arrivano a me...che cazzarola di maestrina sono?:unhappy:


----------



## battiato63 (21 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma il tuo mi è già arrivato!:rotfl:


 col TIR  ?  (vista la consistenza)   :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (21 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> di te non mi fido:mrgreen:


----------



## battiato63 (21 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


>


 e fai bene :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## free (21 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> discrezione e buon gusto sono le parole d'ordine di questo forum, ricordalo!:mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



allora io sono stata indiscreta e di cattivo gusto a cantarmela qui e non qua?
qui=forum
qua=casa mia e dintorni

ho già spiegato che non so mai niente del forum, figurati dei rossi a vanvera! mi spiace


----------



## lothar57 (21 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ma la stupidità di una persona non è un dato sensibile! tantomeno lo è una professione a meno che non si parli del presidente della repubblica o del consiglio o un qualche specifico ministro.
> quindi, seppur tu continui stupidamente a confermare che sei uno sbirro o simili (magari una guardia giurata del carrefour) non sei l'unico in Italia e di dati sensibili non ne sono stati rilevati. diverso sarebbe se fosse stato divulgato il tuo nome e cognome o il tuo indirizzo di casa.
> mi rifiuto però di credere che tu reputi che ci sia stata divulgazione di dati sensibili...quindi cerca di evitare la gente come se fosse scesa da un albero stamattina.
> e tutto perché ti si è dato dello stupido? non credo; ti si è detto di peggio quindi nn può essere per quello! resta solo che si è indovinato il mestiere.



EDITTO LOTHARIANO

Nessuno gli risponda....per favore Oscuro neanche tu..chi non si attiene,che sia bannato.


----------



## free (21 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> col TIR  ?  (vista la consistenza)   :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:



sì, e ora sta facendo il giro di mezza italia:unhappy:
:rotfl:


----------



## massinfedele (21 Settembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> EDITTO LOTHARIANO
> 
> Nessuno gli risponda....per favore Oscuro neanche tu..chi non si attiene,che sia bannato.


bravo lotharone, tu si che mi capisci.


----------



## Minerva (21 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> allora io sono stata indiscreta e di cattivo gusto a cantarmela qui e non qua?
> qui=forum
> qua=casa mia e dintorni
> 
> ho già spiegato che non so mai niente del forum, figurati dei rossi a vanvera! mi spiace


ma tu che c'entri
vabbé , un minuto e sarò subito da lei


----------



## lothar57 (21 Settembre 2012)

trombeur ha detto:


> bravo lotharone, tu si che mi capisci.


forse perche'siamo identici...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:noooooo vada retro traditore.....ahahahahhaha


----------



## massinfedele (21 Settembre 2012)

*Trattato trombeur*

Il lotharone mi ha dato un'idea, come sapete sono foriero di idee. Spesso inutili, ma esse si producono, e non dare loro la vita sarebbe aborto, che io non approvo. Alle volte anche donare loro la vita si rivela un aborto, ma questo e' un problema filosofico che io non posso affrontare.

Vengo al sodo: propongo aggessione libera ai non registrati, onde mantenere lo spirito alto a coloro che amano il brivido, ed il rispetto dei registrati e dei diversamente registrati. 

Facciamo tutti pacetta a partire dalla data di oggi, del trattato tombeur. Dio che emozione, passerei alla storia del forum.

Che ve ne sembra?


----------



## free (21 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


>



hai il mitra...:mrgreen:


----------



## free (21 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma tu che c'entri
> vabbé , un minuto e sarò subito da lei



ma avevo detto come me!
che io ho fatto così...


----------



## Tebe (21 Settembre 2012)

trombeur ha detto:


> tebe, anima candida, ma non leggere queste brutte cose



Non lo farò più infatti.

Mi è venuto il batticuore.
Mi sento svenire.
Chanel pre...e...sto!


TUMP!


----------



## Simy (21 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> hai il mitra...:mrgreen:


ma non è vero....


----------



## Tebe (21 Settembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> forse perche'siamo identici...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:noooooo vada retro traditore.....ahahahahhaha



Lothar stai per caso cedendo?


----------



## Minerva (21 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma avevo detto come me!
> che io ho fatto così...


la finiamo di dire e di fare?
qui c'è gente che dorme


----------



## Minerva (21 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non lo farò più infatti.
> 
> Mi è venuto il batticuore.
> Mi sento svenire.
> ...


spostate il cadavere che fa disordine!


----------



## battiato63 (21 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ma non è vero....


 


è  il bazooka di mio fratello eh?....   :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (21 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> spostate il cadavere che fa disordine!


infatti! Con tutte quelle ossa in giro sembra uno shangai caduto in terra!


----------



## Minerva (21 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> infatti! Con tutte quelle ossa in giro sembra uno shangai caduto in terra!


hai le ossa colorate? apperò


----------



## free (21 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ma non è vero....



scusa ma ti sei vista allo specchio??:singleeye:


----------



## free (21 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> la finiamo di dire e di fare?
> qui c'è gente che dorme



no

:mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (21 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> scusa ma ti sei vista allo specchio??:singleeye:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (21 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> hai le ossa colorate? apperò


certo. Come la Guest star. Arlecchino è ora

Che ti credevi, che le avessi bianche?


----------



## Minerva (21 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> certo. Come la Guest star. Arlecchino è ora
> 
> Che ti credevi, che le avessi bianche?


ma chi se ne importa della tua comelachiami?:sbatti:


----------



## oscuro (21 Settembre 2012)

*Non registrato*

Infatti se leggi bene mi sembra che perlavi di C.c e di g8 sbaglio?allora io ti consiglio per la terza volta di registrarti poi continua a provocare...ma non è un più un problema mio se mi hai confuso con un altro...per il resto rivolgiti all'admin...!!Poi ne riparleremo sicuro...!!:rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (21 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma chi se ne importa della tua comelachiami?:sbatti:


ti faccio esempi concreti per avvalorare la tesi che le mie ossa sono colorate, visto che è evidente che non mi credi. (e non so  perchè d'altronde. Come se fossi l'unica ad avere le ossa colorate, poi)

Ho una logica ineccepibile, non trovi?





Sono un genio multicolor

ciao (cit)


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> certo. Come la Guest star. Arlecchino è ora
> 
> Che ti credevi, che le avessi bianche?


Arlecchino? ma non è indicato per la stagione... oramai si mettono via anche le scarpe bianche... mon dieu!


----------



## Minerva (21 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Arlecchino? ma non è indicato per la stagione... oramai si mettono via anche le scarpe bianche... mon dieu!


se è per quello è da un po' che l'ho messa via:rotfl:
volgarissima, chiedo scusa


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> se è per quello è da un po' che l'ho messa via:rotfl:
> volgarissima, chiedo scusa


non commento... ma ti perdono. Deve essere qualcosa nell'aria. Aprite le finestre?


----------



## Minerva (21 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> non commento... ma ti perdono. Deve essere qualcosa nell'aria. Aprite le finestre?


nel caso è stata lunapiena:mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (21 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> se è per quello *è da un po' che l'ho messa via*:rotfl:
> volgarissima, chiedo scusa


avevo un dubbio ma mi sono trattenuta per rispetto.







:mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (21 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Arlecchino? ma non è indicato per la stagione... oramai si mettono via anche le scarpe bianche... mon dieu!


sbri lo sai che ho lo stesso senso estetico delle conigliette di Play boy


----------



## massinfedele (21 Settembre 2012)

*il trattato trombeur*

ignorato come giusto che fosse


----------



## free (21 Settembre 2012)

trombeur ha detto:


> ignorato come giusto che fosse



no, letto e non sottoscritto
non mi pare carino aggredire così d'emblè i non reg. 
metti che arrivano lastricati di buone intenzioni?
che ne sappiamo?:singleeye:


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Settembre 2012)

trombeur ha detto:


> ignorato come giusto che fosse


mais non, mon cher! Solo che dobbiamo vedere i non registrati come ... partner occasionali, c'est pas? e proprio tu li vuoi discriminare?


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> no, letto e non sottoscritto
> non mi pare carino aggredire così d'emblè i non reg.
> metti che arrivano *lastricati di buone intenzioni*?
> che ne sappiamo?:singleeye:


come la via per l'inferno? peeeeerò!


----------



## free (21 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> come la via per l'inferno? peeeeerò!


:mrgreen:

o come i Danai che portano i doni


----------



## massinfedele (21 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> no, letto e non sottoscritto
> non mi pare carino aggredire così d'emblè i non reg.
> metti che arrivano lastricati di buone intenzioni?
> che ne sappiamo?:singleeye:


ma gioia mia, non lo fanno gia' gli energetici?


----------



## free (21 Settembre 2012)

trombeur ha detto:


> ma gioia mia, non lo fanno gia' gli energetici?



ma il trattato non va rispettato da tutti quanti i reg.?


----------



## contepinceton (21 Settembre 2012)

trombeur ha detto:


> cheater, ragazzo mio, ma perche' li provochi? Guarda oscuro come e' corretto con me, e sono certo che lo sarebbe anche con te se tu fossi un po' meno bizzoso. Ed anche stermy, circa il quale ammetto una certa ironia e baldanza, a me in un messaggio mi ha dedicato un secco no senza offese, segno che in fondo anche lui puo'. Insomma, quel che voglio dire e' che con un po' di attenzione possiamo preservare il cazzeggio, che in fondo rallegra, dalle offese reciproche. Dai fate uno sforzo.


Ma cosa dici su tromba armonica non è ancora arrivato il tuo turno no?
aspetta e vedrai...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## massinfedele (21 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma il trattato non va rispettato da tutti quanti i reg.?


adesso i nostri energici prendono a sberle tutti in liberta', reg e non. Il celeberrimo trattato trombeur permetterebbe di diminuire i danni e basterebbe registrarsi per uscire dal tunnel di botte


----------



## massinfedele (21 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma cosa dici su tromba armonica non è ancora arrivato il tuo turno no?
> aspetta e vedrai...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


conte, che modi,mi meraviglio di lei, un uomo di lignaggio.


----------



## free (21 Settembre 2012)

trombeur ha detto:


> adesso i nostri energici prendono a sberle tutti in liberta', reg e non. Il celeberrimo trattato trombeur permetterebbe di diminuire i danni e basterebbe registrarsi per uscire dal tunnel di botte



si questo lo avevo capito
ero riluttante nel partecipare
ma se non è obbligatorio, ok


----------



## contepinceton (21 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> si questo lo avevo capito
> ero riluttante nel partecipare
> ma se non è obbligatorio, ok


Tristissimo il destino dei non registrati.
Essere scritte su un muro 
senza identità

Sono tutti e nessuno al tempo stesso
Chiunque qualsiasi ospite può firmarsi
come gli pare....

E ve ne fornirò l'esempio...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Generale Inecco (21 Settembre 2012)

Oscuro a rapporto.


----------



## massinfedele (21 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> si questo lo avevo capito
> ero riluttante nel partecipare
> ma se non è obbligatorio, ok


ma ti pare che il trombeur si mette a maltrattare i nuovi arrivati? L'ornai stranoto e citatissimo trattato mira ad altro. Tu pensa che onore, io l'ideato e tu se la prima, e bada bene la prima, che ne ha colto la genialia'. Avrei qualche idea su come celebrare


----------



## JON (21 Settembre 2012)

Salve ragazzi come va la vitaccia...?


----------



## New-Stermy (21 Settembre 2012)

Bari Merda


----------



## Marito (21 Settembre 2012)

Chiara con chi stai scopando, ti ho beccata leggendoti qua dentro, vien casa che te do un fraco de bote!


----------



## Diavolo Merdel (21 Settembre 2012)

Angelo Merkel culaton.


----------



## Simy (21 Settembre 2012)

Generale Inecco ha detto:


> Oscuro a rapporto.





New-Stermy ha detto:


> Bari Merda





Marito ha detto:


> Chiara con chi stai scopando, ti ho beccata leggendoti qua dentro, vien casa che te do un fraco de bote!


ma si continua pure :mrgreen:


----------



## UltimoSangre (21 Settembre 2012)

Machecazzz

sembra il forum di justinbieberfanslovesnerchiapuntocom


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## tesla (21 Settembre 2012)

uh ricominciano


----------



## massinfedele (21 Settembre 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> uh ricominciano


notevole


----------



## free (21 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Tristissimo il destino dei non registrati.
> Essere scritte su un muro
> senza identità
> 
> ...



mi vien da piangere...:mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (21 Settembre 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Machecazzz
> 
> sembra il forum di justinbieberfanslovesnerchiapuntocom
> 
> ...


No ero io da non registrato no?
Ma mettiamo che uno si incazzi e mi segnali...
Sai qual'è il risultato per il filtro anti troll?
Che vengo bloccato con la figura di merda che quando Admin va a vedere vede che ero io il non registrato...

Insomma come dirti...
L'importante è che sia uno qui a sapere chi fa i giochini di merda no?:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

Questo comunque era per dirvi...
Date un peso eccessivo ai non registrati...

Che andrebbero letti come le scritte nei cessi dell'autostrada no?

O mi sbaglio?

Ovvio esclusi quelli che fanno parte di noi no?
Se provate mettere il nome di Elena non ci riuscite...
perchè il sistema dice nome già in uso...

Infatti elena non registrata è arianna registrata...no?

Insomma Ultimo Sangre....qua i se fa el sangue grosso e maro par gnente...no?:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Bosegato (21 Settembre 2012)

che bel zogo


----------



## UltimoSangre (21 Settembre 2012)

Bosegato ha detto:


> che bel zogo


questo ero io


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Settembre 2012)

forum di cretini!
Sono raccapricciata!

flapflap






non mi beccherete mai!


----------



## Simy (21 Settembre 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> questo ero io


non c'hai un cazzo da fare pure tu è

:risata:


----------



## UltimoSangre (21 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No ero io da non registrato no?
> Ma mettiamo che uno si incazzi e mi segnali...
> Sai qual'è il risultato per il filtro anti troll?
> Che vengo bloccato con la figura di merda che quando Admin va a vedere vede che ero io il non registrato...
> ...


Boh, mi a digo solo cà le venare pomerigio e tra un fia và a cà


----------



## Ex_UltimoSangre (21 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> non c'hai un cazzo da fare pure tu è
> 
> :risata:


Se io non sono io allora chi sono io ????


----------



## UltimoSangreAutoQuote (21 Settembre 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Boh, mi a digo solo cà le venare pomerigio e tra un fia và a cà


a voleo dire vò


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Infatti se leggi bene mi sembra che perlavi di C.c e di g8 sbaglio?allora io ti consiglio per la terza volta di registrarti poi continua a provocare...ma non è un più un problema mio se mi hai confuso con un altro...per il resto rivolgiti all'admin...!!Poi ne riparleremo sicuro...!!:rotfl:


mi sfugge la morale di questo intelligentissimo e brillante post.

e dopo che ho parlato di CC (senza punti) e G8?

ma tu, fingi o sei davvero così?


----------



## oscuro (21 Settembre 2012)

*Non registrato*

Certo che fingo è mio interesse che tu continui a scrivere quello che scrivi,continua ad insultare forze dell'ordine prosegui..!!:rotfl:


----------



## dammi un nome (21 Settembre 2012)

*Tesla*

Voglio il tuo gatto.


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Certo che fingo è mio interesse che tu continui a scrivere quello che scrivi,continua ad insultare forze dell'ordine prosegui..!!:rotfl:


uaz che paura!
mettiamo le cose in chiaro perché sono ordinata e mi infastidisce il caos e ancora più le incomprensioni: io insulto te.

sulle forze dell'ordine non faccio che parlare di ciò che è. 

stai pur certo che non mi rimangio quello che dico e che le tue minacce mi attraversano senza turbarmi l'anima.

vuoi che ribadisca quanto già espresso sui macellai vestiti da poliziotti che hanno operato alla Diaz e affini? 

parlano i fatti, parlano le sentenze. se devo fare un esempio di italiano marcio tiro in ballo tutti i burattini e burattinai coinvolti in quegli episodi. quando devo raccontare di quando mi sono veramente vergognata di essere italiana, rispolvero quei tristi eventi (e non mi riferisco certo solo ai pestaggi), assieme ad altri altrettanto tristemente famosi e per i quali in alcuni casi gli sbirri sono stati condannati.

mi hai chiesto se ho avuto guai con la legge: nossignore. non potrei avere fedina penale più immacolata. non ho neanche mai preso una multa. ma non è indispensabile vivere in una città assediata dalla guerra per esserne contraria; non è necessario aver vissuto la realtà dei campi di concentramento per ritenerli un abominio contro l'umanità e considerare merde tutte le persone che li hanno resi possibili e permessi. se non ti è chiaro il ragionamento e hai bisogno di un attimo dillo, non vorrei confonderti. 

ho notato e quindi ti ho detto, e lo ribadisco, che tu qua dentro ti comporti da teppista boss del quartiere che si crede intoccabile o da sbirro infame che introduce di nascosto una bottiglia incendiaria dove non ce n'era neanche l'ombra., se tra le persone da me nominate là che si è più sentita chiamata in causa sei stata tu e se tra le due similitudini sulla tua persona quella che non solo ti ha colpito ma ti ha mandato così in bestia è quella con gli sbirri, ci sarà pure un perché. quale sia sono, direi, cazzi tuoi che non mi riguardano minimamente. 

né, sia chiaro, mi preoccupano.


----------



## Tebe (21 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> uaz che paura!
> mettiamo le cose in chiaro perché sono ordinata e mi infastidisce il caos e ancora più le incomprensioni: io insulto te.
> 
> sulle forze dell'ordine non faccio che parlare di ciò che è.
> ...



Quoto tutto, il neretto poi. Inciso.


----------



## oscuro (21 Settembre 2012)

*Non registrato*

Questa è una cosa che dovrai vederti con altri,con l'admin in primis!Non intendo portare avanti altre discussioni tediose!Che ti quoti questa povera cretina di tebe non ti fa onore,però contente voi!Ti saluto e buona fortuna!torno alle mie raccomandate!!


----------



## oscuro (21 Settembre 2012)

*Tebe*

In quanto a te stai facendo una figura pessima anche nei confronti dichi  ti ha sempre difeso,ma so che continuerai...a me viene sempre più da ridere...:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (21 Settembre 2012)

*Non registrato*

Ti faccio notare un'ultima cosa:in anonimato la bottiglia incendiaria la stai introducendo tu, che continui a scirivere da anonimo e ho scritto anonimo volutamente!!Così solo per fartelo notare,non sei ne migliore ne peggiore di quei pessimi esempi di servitori dello stato che hanno agito così alla scuola diaz!Questo e quanto!:rotfl:Ti lascio a tebe...questioni di livello!!:rotfl:


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Questa è una cosa che dovrai vederti con altri,con l'admin in primis!Non intendo portare avanti altre discussioni tediose!Che ti quoti questa povera cretina di tebe non ti fa onore,però contente voi!Ti saluto e buona fortuna!torno alle mie raccomandate!!


non c'è "una cosa". io ho parlato di diverse "cose". ma pretendere anche ti sappia esprimere mi sembra troppo.

non conosco Tebe ma se per te il suo quote non mi fa onore, allora lo considero un vero privilegio e la ringrazio.

e non solo perché quello che dici tu mi rappresenta il resto di zero, ma perché per quel poco che l'ho letta (in questo thread) non l'ho vista insultare nessuno ma anzi rapportarsi sempre in maniera civile, né tirare nessuno per la giacchetta per farlo andare dalla sua parte come fai invece tu continuando a cercare alleati come i bambini di 6 anni. 

e poi non l'ho vista maltrattare la nostra lingua come fai tu. 

insomma per farla breve, hai poco da dare dei cretini agli altri.


----------



## lothar57 (21 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> uaz che paura!
> mettiamo le cose in chiaro perché sono ordinata e mi infastidisce il caos e ancora più le incomprensioni: io insulto te.
> 
> sulle forze dell'ordine non faccio che parlare di ciò che è.
> ...



giovane..i miei figli erano a casina invece di fare i coglioni a genova...ben gli sta'a quei teppisiti di m.....se la Celere li ha menati..ottimo lavoro hanno fatto anche i mitici Baschi Verdi della GdF, e ragazzi dei CC...non si sono risparmiati..quella e'feccia.Bravissimi anche i Gom,che sarebbero le''forze speciali''della Polizia Penitenziaria....


----------



## Minerva (21 Settembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> giovane..i miei figli erano a casina invece di fare i coglioni a genova...*ben gli sta'a quei teppisiti di m.....se la Celere li ha menati..ottimo lavoro hanno fatto* anche i mitici Baschi Verdi della GdF, e ragazzi dei CC...non si sono risparmiati..quella e'feccia.Bravissimi anche i Gom,che sarebbero le''forze speciali''della Polizia Penitenziaria....


no, questo non lo posso accettare.hai mai visto interviste a ragazze fragili che dovevano passare solo lì la notte picchiate a sangue?
distinguo bene i poliziotti buoni ai quali va tanto di cappello....ma su questa cosa non dire fesserie


----------



## oscuro (21 Settembre 2012)

*lothar*

Lascia stare,questo povero cretino ed ignorante  può andar d'accordo solo con tebe!Scrive in anonimato,ci sarà un motivo no?vedremo con admin come andrà a finire punto!I conti si fanno alla fine!Ciao:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (21 Settembre 2012)

mia figlia non sta a casa, quando è stato il caso ha occupato l'università insieme a tanti altri ragazzi pacifici e mpieni di ideali come è giusto essere a ventanni.non buttati in discoteca con il cervello dal vuoto pneumatico


----------



## free (21 Settembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> giovane..i miei figli erano a casina invece di fare i coglioni a genova...ben gli sta'a quei teppisiti di m.....se la Celere li ha menati..ottimo lavoro hanno fatto anche i mitici Baschi Verdi della GdF, e ragazzi dei CC...non si sono risparmiati..quella e'feccia.Bravissimi anche i Gom,che sarebbero le''forze speciali''della Polizia Penitenziaria....



certo che tra te e la non reg. che si vergogna di essere italiana (????), non avete un minimo di obiettività
da un estremo all'altro:unhappy:


----------



## Tebe (21 Settembre 2012)

è completamente inutile.
Non ci arriva.

Ripeto.
kafkiano.
Eppure, diavolo. Non è cattivo.


----------



## lothar57 (21 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> no, questo non lo posso accettare.hai mai visto interviste a ragazze fragili che dovevano passare solo lì la notte picchiate a sangue?
> distinguo bene i poliziotti buoni ai quali va tanto di cappello....ma su questa cosa non dire fesserie


ascolta Mini..come che  la gazzella dei CC se mi vede mi da i fari.per saluto.e a loro li mena???ripeto..se fossero stati a casa non le avrebbero prese...noi siamo troppo buoni..amico ha visto in azione i Mossos de estrada spagnoli..fanno paura davvero.io sono conosco la Croazia poi..nessuno fiata..perche'sono pochissimo biondi i loro poliziotti.


----------



## Tebe (21 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> no, questo non lo posso accettare.hai mai visto interviste a ragazze fragili che dovevano passare solo lì la notte picchiate a sangue?
> distinguo bene i poliziotti buoni ai quali va tanto di cappello....ma su questa cosa non dire fesserie


stra quoto


----------



## lothar57 (21 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> stra quoto


ah Tebe...ma quelli sono delinquenti da galera..nn puoi difenderli


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ti faccio notare un'ultima cosa:in anonimato la bottiglia incendiaria la stai introducendo tu, che continui a scirivere da anonimo e ho scritto anonimo volutamente!!Così solo per fartelo notare,non sei ne migliore ne peggiore di quei pessimi esempi di servitori dello stato che hanno agito così alla scuola diaz!Questo e quanto!:rotfl:Ti lascio a tebe...questioni di livello!!:rotfl:


eh no tesoro. la molotov fu introdotta per giustificare il pestaggio, le brutalità, la crudeltà con cui furono trattate delle persone disarmate, indifese e inoffensive. io non ho fatto del male a nessuno e non devo giustificare nulla. io utilizzo la possibilità di espressione in anonimato che mi viene data dal forum: niente di illecito o illegale. 

ora c'è da capire se non conosci come si sono svolti i fatti (cazzo non dico la storia ma almeno l'attualità!!!) o se non cogli l'allusione (perché non conosci i fatto iahiahiah)


----------



## oscuro (21 Settembre 2012)

*Free*

Mi sembra di esser stato più obbiettivo io....!:rotfl:Cmq la stupidità di tebe è qualcosa di incredibile!!Il non registrato continua,pensa di colpirmi,a me viene da ridere,pensa quanta gente cattiva e repressa gira qui dentro,chiaramente si è indignato lothar,e non minerva...come al solito!!:rotflovera gente..dio mio!!Passare i guai per cosa?


----------



## Minerva (21 Settembre 2012)

ma perché devono stare a casa?

è giusto che si lotti (pacificamente ) per le proprie idee.posso anche non condividere sempre le idee di mia figlia ma sono orgogliosa proprio del fatto che non se ne stia a casa limitandosi a dire che non c'è un futuro per lei





lothar57 ha detto:


> ascolta Mini..come che la gazzella dei CC se mi vede mi da i fari.per saluto.e a loro li mena???ripeto..se fossero stati a casa non le avrebbero prese...noi siamo troppo buoni..amico ha visto in azione i Mossos de estrada spagnoli..fanno paura davvero.io sono conosco la Croazia poi..nessuno fiata..perche'sono pochissimo biondi i loro poliziotti.


----------



## oscuro (21 Settembre 2012)

*Non registrato*

Li ho definiti pessimi servitori dello stato,un pò come te,che introduci una bomba incendiaria qui dentro in anonimato....sei stupido come tebe ne più ne meno,sai almeno leggere?poi sai a me frega cazzi sono apolitico,e non ho simaptia per i codardi che agiscono come te!A presto.....!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (21 Settembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ah Tebe...ma quelli sono delinquenti da galera..nn puoi difenderli


dico solo che non si può fare ogni erba un fascio.
Ci sono i delinquenti travestiti da poliziotti e i poliziotti per bene.
Non è tutta merda e alla diaz, è stato un carnaio dove ci sono andate di mezzo persone che davvero non c'entravano nulla.


----------



## JON (21 Settembre 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Salve ragazzi come va la vitaccia...?


Sono il vero JON.

Mi riferisco a quanto in quote, non l'ho scritto io. A tutti, se leggete cose scritte con la mia firma verficatene l'autenticità. Ho beccato solo questo intervento. Confido almeno in chi conosce la mia impronta.


----------



## oscuro (21 Settembre 2012)

*Lothar*

Ti ringrazio per i tuoi interventi e ti faccio notare una cosa:guarda come si sta comportando tebe da due giorni a questa parte e dimmi che sbagliavo a definirla imbecille nell'accezione buona del termine!!:up:


----------



## lothar57 (21 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma perché devono stare a casa?
> 
> è giusto che si lotti (pacificamente ) per le proprie idee.posso anche non condividere sempre le idee di mia figlia ma sono orgogliosa proprio del fatto che non se ne stia a casa limitandosi a dire che non c'è un futuro per lei


Mini..qualche mese fa' 20 stronzi di un centro sociale o robaccia simile..tentano di entrare alla sede della Banca d'Italia,,i CC non possono farli passare..e li caricano..giustamente!!una tipa si prende manganellata in muso..anche questo ci sta tutto...be'non denunciano CC????per fortuna avevano elmetto e per ora non si trova il ''colpevole''..nessuno dei ragazzi''ricorda''....ti sembra giusto??lo sai che si pagano al benzina delle volanti??e la carta per le fotocopie??e prendono una miseria


----------



## The Cheater (21 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> mia figlia non sta a casa, quando è stato il caso ha occupato l'università insieme a tanti altri ragazzi pacifici e mpieni di ideali come è giusto essere a ventanni.non buttati in discoteca con il cervello dal vuoto pneumatico


mi permetto di dirti che spesso i ragazzi che occupano scuole e manifestano presunti ideali, spesso hanno il cervello più vuoto di quelli che vanno in discoteca...di contro spesso in discoteca trovi giovani positivi che vanno solo a divertirsi civilmente...

attenzione: non è il COSA fai che distingue ma il COME...su 10 manifestanti un paio hanno ideali, 2-3 si accodano e si impegnano pur non avendo ben chiaro per cosa stiano lottando...il resto sono un misto di teppistelli che cercano sangue, figli di papà che si sentono fichi ribelli a fare gli umili comunisti e altri nullafacenti che negli anni costituiranno il tessuto medio di questo paese tanto bello quanto senza cultura del lavoro

con permesso


----------



## lothar57 (21 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ti ringrazio per i tuoi interventi e ti faccio notare una cosa:guarda come si sta comportando tebe da due giorni a questa parte e dimmi che sbagliavo a definirla imbecille nell'accezione buona del termine!!:up:


ma figurati..e'doveroso..piuttosto Tebina non toccarmela..dai Oscu'..ti prego


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> certo che tra te e  * la non reg. che si vergogna di essere italiana * (????), non avete un minimo di obiettività
> da un estremo all'altro:unhappy:


permettimi. giuro, senza offesa: non hai capito un cazzo di quello che ho scritto.

non ho mai detto che MI VERGOGNO di essere italiana; bensì che quello è stato un evento a causa del quale ME NE SONO VERGONATA.

così dovrebbe essere più chiaro ma se figlia mia se non cogli la differenza non posso aiutarti.


----------



## oscuro (21 Settembre 2012)

*Ma*

Non registrato parliamo di spaccarotella che ne dici?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:dai cosi tebe riquota e stiamo qui altri due giorni.....:rotfl:Tebe ma non è che hai una questione personale con me per caso? A me e non solo a me il dubbio viene....:mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (21 Settembre 2012)

Poi ci sono altri esempi dove la mia idea è totalmente opposta, ma appunto non faccio di ogni erba un fascio.

voglio avere la libertà di andare a manifestare senza che un corvaccio nero anarchico spacchi le vetrine e in egual modo senza che un poliziotto, solo perchè magari ho un paio di anfibi e sono vicina a quell'anarchico stupido, mi tiri una manganellata.

Non mi sembra di scrivere una stronzata o di tifare per.


----------



## free (21 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi sembra di esser stato più obbiettivo io....!:rotfl:Cmq la stupidità di tebe è qualcosa di incredibile!!Il non registrato continua,pensa di colpirmi,a me viene da ridere,pensa quanta gente cattiva e repressa gira qui dentro,chiaramente si è indignato lothar,e non minerva...come al solito!!:rotflovera gente..dio mio!!Passare i guai per cosa?



ma io non ho mai capito perchè per ogni cosa che va storto in italia uno si deve vergognare di essere italiano!
ebbasta!:unhappy:


----------



## oscuro (21 Settembre 2012)

*Lothar*

Guarda come agisce,persone che erano sue amiche la stanno schifando.....!!


----------



## Tebe (21 Settembre 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Sono il vero JON.
> 
> Mi riferisco a quanto in quote, non l'ho scritto io. A tutti, se leggete cose scritte con la mia firma verficatene l'autenticità. Ho beccato solo questo intervento. Confido almeno in chi conosce la mia impronta.


lo sappiamo era il conte, l'aveva dichiarato sia prima che dopo.
Non ci ha creduto nessuno tranquillo.
nemmeno il non leggente










non ho resistito!
scusatemi.
Mi auto banno per un pò.


----------



## Minerva (21 Settembre 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> mi permetto di dirti che spesso i ragazzi che occupano scuole e manifestano presunti ideali, *spesso hanno il cervello più vuoto di quelli che vanno in discoteca..*.di contro spesso in discoteca trovi giovani positivi che vanno solo a divertirsi civilmente...
> 
> attenzione: non è il COSA fai che distingue ma il COME...su 10 manifestanti un paio hanno ideali, 2-3 si accodano e si impegnano pur non avendo ben chiaro per cosa stiano lottando...il resto sono un misto di teppistelli che cercano sangue, figli di papà che si sentono fichi ribelli a fare gli umili comunisti e altri nullafacenti che negli anni costituiranno il tessuto medio di questo paese tanto bello quanto senza cultura del lavoro
> 
> con permesso


sono c*el*ebralmente più forniti?
passo e chiudo


----------



## free (21 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> permettimi. giuro, senza offesa: non hai capito un cazzo di quello che ho scritto.
> 
> non ho mai detto che MI VERGOGNO di essere italiana; bensì che quello è stato un evento a causa del quale ME NE SONO VERGONATA.
> 
> così dovrebbe essere più chiaro ma se figlia mia se non cogli la differenza *non posso aiutarti.*


io sì
aereo, macchina, motorino, barcone, piedi, bici...scegli tu e buon viaggio!


----------



## oscuro (21 Settembre 2012)

*Free*

La persona che sta scrivendo pensa di colpire me,credo che non scriverà ancora per tanto,io mi auguro di si,basta leggere cosa ha scritto admin stamattina....!Per il resto si commenta da solo,io su alcune cose sono anche d'accordo,ma è talmente stupido e accecato che neanche se ne rende conto,un pò come tebe....!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (21 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma io non ho mai capito perchè per ogni cosa che va storto in italia uno si deve vergognare di essere italiano!
> ebbasta!:unhappy:


ma non l'ha detto.
Ha detto che quell'evento l'ha fatta vergognare.

dai non fare la diversamente leggente pure tu, non ne usciamo vivi!
free torna da noi!!!!


----------



## lothar57 (21 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Poi ci sono altri esempi dove la mia idea è totalmente opposta, ma appunto non faccio di ogni erba un fascio.
> 
> voglio avere la libertà di andare a manifestare senza che un corvaccio nero anarchico spacchi le vetrine e in egual modo senza che un poliziotto, solo perchè magari ho un paio di anfibi e sono vicina a quell'anarchico stupido, mi tiri una manganellata.
> 
> Non mi sembra di scrivere una stronzata o di tifare per.



Tebina...un conto e'la civile protesta..altro i black block...non scherzo..per quelli una raffica di Beretta ci starebbe tutta..vedi come smettono.


----------



## oscuro (21 Settembre 2012)

*tebe*

Ti rendi conto che stai perdendo la faccia un utente per volta?:rotfl:Ma massinfede dove sta?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## @lex (21 Settembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> giovane..i miei figli erano a casina invece di fare i coglioni a genova...ben gli sta'a quei teppisiti di m.....se la Celere li ha menati..ottimo lavoro hanno fatto anche i mitici Baschi Verdi della GdF, e ragazzi dei CC...non si sono risparmiati..quella e'feccia.Bravissimi anche i Gom,che sarebbero le''forze speciali''della Polizia Penitenziaria....


Spero che un giorno tu decida di scendere a manifestare in piazza (ne dubito perché visto come tratti le persone che dici di amare il tuo senso della collettività non può che essere che pari a 0) e ti diano una fraccata di botte mentre ti gridano epiteti a più. nin posso. e oltretutto dopo averli denunciati tu li veda essere scagionati e che ti passino davanti con un sorriso smagliante e che ti prendano per il culo alla grande. chissa se ancora diresti che hanno fatto bene. nel tuo caso sicuramente

ispettore callaghan il caso pompino è tuo shahahahah


----------



## free (21 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma non l'ha detto.
> *Ha detto che quell'evento l'ha fatta vergognare.*
> 
> dai non fare la diversamente leggente pure tu, non ne usciamo vivi!
> free torna da noi!!!!



e allora? ma che c'entra scusa?
perchè negli altri paesi è tutto rosa e fiori? nessuno muore gratis? fammi capire

ma io ringrazio il cielo di essere nata qui!
e i miei genitori


----------



## The Cheater (21 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> sono c*el*ebralmente più forniti?
> passo e chiudo


facevi più figura a scrivere "non mi interessa dialogare con te"

però magari così hai avuto un brivido di eccitazione :up:


----------



## oscuro (21 Settembre 2012)

*Lothar*

Non esagerare,ma questi poi cosa ne sanno?Lasciali parlare,poi quando tocca a loro vedi come si affannano a fare il 112 piagnucolanti!Meglio stare alle poste come me credimi,non rischio un cazzo e mi godo sti poveri disgraziati rabbiosi e stupidi!!:up:


----------



## oscuro (21 Settembre 2012)

*Minerva*

Con le nefandezze che scrivi hai una faccia da culo a riprendere gli altri ,fai una cosa fatti dire da admin chi è il simpaticone che viene qui a tediarci i coglioni va...fattelo dire...!!Poi vedi che non ridi più,persone rispettabili...!!


----------



## lothar57 (21 Settembre 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> Spero che un giorno tu decida di scendere a manifestare in piazza (ne dubito perché visto come tratti le persone che dici di amare il tuo senso della collettività non può che essere che pari a 0) e ti diano una fraccata di botte mentre ti gridano epiteti a più. nin posso. e oltretutto dopo averli denunciati tu li veda essere scagionati e che ti passino davanti con un sorriso smagliante e che ti prendano per il culo alla grande. chissa se ancora diresti che hanno fatto bene. nel tuo caso sicuramente
> 
> ispettore callaghan il caso pompino è tuo shahahahah


Angelo..velocemnte perche'poi vado via...sta attento..io in piazza andato 30 anni  fa'a sentire l'attuale compagno Fini..quando allora non poteva parlare in Piazza Maggiore,perche'''fascista'' e relegato,in piazzetta,dove erano piu'gli agenti di noi...be'insomma arrivano i compagni''anti fascisti''..sono tanti..la Celere si agita.Il capitano ordina di calare la visiera ai suoi...mi basto'questo e scappai a casa.Chi rimase le becco'..sei d'accordo??


----------



## JON (21 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> lo sappiamo era il conte, l'aveva dichiarato sia prima che dopo.
> Non ci ha creduto nessuno tranquillo.
> nemmeno il non leggente
> 
> ...


Ti ringrazio tanto Tebe.

Ora però mi piacerebbe sapere anche il perchè, naturalmente mi riferisco al conte. Che può farlo sul thread dedicato in forum libero.


----------



## @lex (21 Settembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Angelo..velocemnte perche'poi vado via...sta attento..io in piazza andato 30 anni  fa'a sentire l'attuale compagno Fini..quando allora non poteva parlare in Piazza Maggiore,perche'''fascista'' e relegato,in piazzetta,dove erano piu'gli agenti di noi...be'insomma arrivano i compagni''anti fascisti''..sono tanti..la Celere si agita.Il capitano ordina di calare la visiera ai suoi...mi basto'questo e scappai a casa.Chi rimase le becco'..sei d'accordo??


Sono. solo d'accordo che sei un coglione


----------



## lothar57 (21 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non esagerare,ma questi poi cosa ne sanno?Lasciali parlare,poi quando tocca a loro vedi come si affannano a fare il 112 piagnucolanti!Meglio stare alle poste come me credimi,non rischio un cazzo e mi godo sti poveri disgraziati rabbiosi e stupidi!!:up:


ciao Oscu'...vado via...non litigare con tutti ..ti prego...promettilo..se non lo fai che il Napoli perda...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Buon fine settimana a tutti gli utenti


----------



## lothar57 (21 Settembre 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> Sono. solo d'accordo che sei un coglione



ahahah hai avuto a che fare con la giustizia allora... vitto e alloggio e sesso gratis con i tunisini a san vittore???ben ti sta'....patacca da due cent


----------



## Tebe (21 Settembre 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Ti ringrazio tanto Tebe.
> 
> Ora però mi piacerebbe sapere anche il perchè, naturalmente mi riferisco al conte. Che può farlo sul thread dedicato in forum libero.


Era solo per dimostrare che la teoria del complotto dietro i non registrati che il non leggente vede da giorni, era infondata.
O qualcosa del genere.
Una cosa di 2 o tre post, era solo propedeutica e come ha il scritto il messaggio, ripeto. Nessuno nemmeno per un attimo ha pensato fossi tu.


ciao ragazzi come va?

Jon?

Mi cadeva un mito


----------



## free (21 Settembre 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Ti ringrazio tanto Tebe.
> 
> Ora però mi piacerebbe sapere anche il perchè, naturalmente mi riferisco al conte. Che può farlo sul thread dedicato in forum libero.


credo che il conte volesse dimostrare che chiunque di noi può seminare zizzania, non solo in non reg.
credo eh


----------



## JON (21 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> credo che il conte volesse dimostrare che chiunque di noi può seminare zizzania, non solo in non reg.
> credo eh


Capisco. Questa è una bella rogna, non è controllabile. soprattutto se ci sono persone che si scaldano in un secondo senza cercare il colloquio.


----------



## @lex (21 Settembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ahahah hai avuto a che fare con la giustizia allora... vitto e alloggio e sesso gratis con i tunisini a san vittore???ben ti sta'....patacca da due cent


ahahahahahahh io ho la fedina immacolata bianca tanto tu hai un'anuma nera di merda...quale sei
ahahahahaha
manco sanno il mio nome e cognome le forze dell'ordine
ma capisco che tu sia un opportunista del cazzo e che ti interessa e conosci solo quello che ti accade da vicino...sei un poveraccio...pensavo solo a casa tua ma vedo che anche nella società sei un essere pessimo....ahahahahahah


----------



## JON (21 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Era solo per dimostrare che la teoria del complotto dietro i non registrati che il non leggente vede da giorni, era infondata.
> O qualcosa del genere.
> Una cosa di 2 o tre post, era solo propedeutica e come ha il scritto il messaggio, ripeto. Nessuno nemmeno per un attimo ha pensato fossi tu.
> 
> ...


Grazie tebe.


----------



## Tebe (21 Settembre 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Capisco. Questa è una bella rogna, non è controllabile. soprattutto se ci sono persone che si scaldano in un secondo senza cercare il colloquio.



ecco.


----------



## @lex (21 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non esagerare,ma questi poi cosa ne sanno?Lasciali parlare,poi quando tocca a loro vedi come si affannano a fare il 112 piagnucolanti!Meglio stare alle poste come me credimi,non rischio un cazzo e mi godo sti poveri disgraziati rabbiosi e stupidi!!:up:


oscuro nessuno dice che tutte le forze dell'ordine sono di quello stampo. e siccome pago le tasse pretendo si che mi tutelino ma pretendo anche che si comportino secondo legge e non come giustizieri


----------



## Zod (21 Settembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Vi piacciono le nuove veline?


....hehehehehehehehe.... 

S*B


----------



## massinfedele (21 Settembre 2012)

*oscuro e tebe*

perdonatemi se mi intrometto ancora. Vorrei dire una cosa seria, for a change. 

Io e' poco che sono qui e certamente non so' nulla. Pero' credo di non sbagliare nel pensare che siete un bel gruppo di persone che si confrontano e che si parlano. E non e' poco. Certo, ci sono gli scontri come in tutti i gruppi. Ma vanno fatte delle distinzioni. Oscuro e tebe sono certo diversi, diversissimi. Ma tutti e due sono portatori sani di valori positivi, ed io sono certo che la maggior parte di chi passa di qui la pensa cosi'. 

Io credo che il successo di schiappe (notate le visite) non sia tanto dovuto agli insulti, quanto alla sorpresa di coloro che hanno assistito ad una discussione che non aveva ragione di esistere, perche' e' nata da una cosa che detta diversamente, o letta diversamente, non avrebbe fatto danni. Basterebbe cosi' poco a tutti e due per risolvere. E farebbe piacere a molti. Ed io penso che farebbe piacere anche a voi. Conferma ne sia che siete qui, di fatto, a parlarne.


----------



## lunaiena (21 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si mi ricordano Tebe e la Matra :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Oddio dai ...
senza nulla togliere alle divine ....
ma sono  troppo diversamente giovani...:rotfl:


----------



## lunaiena (21 Settembre 2012)

Zod ha detto:


> ....hehehehehehehehe....
> 
> S*B




Hehehehehehe...
è affermativo o negativo?:mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (21 Settembre 2012)

non credo di scrivere nefandezze , non so di chi parli ma una cosa è certa: con me non hanno nulla a che fare.





oscuro ha detto:


> Con le nefandezze che scrivi hai una faccia da culo a riprendere gli altri ,fai una cosa fatti dire da admin chi è il simpaticone che viene qui a tediarci i coglioni va...fattelo dire...!!Poi vedi che non ridi più,persone rispettabili...!!


----------



## lunaiena (21 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma tu che c'entri
> vabbé , un minuto e sarò subito da lei





Mi permetto un ot...(ot a che argomento poi?)

Allora non sono l'unica che guarda programmi idioti ...


----------



## Mestruata (21 Settembre 2012)

Ciao bella zio....


----------



## lunaiena (21 Settembre 2012)

Sopra ero io ...
mi piaceva l'idea di scrivere come non registrata....
e poi anche il Nik piace  parecchio...


----------



## lunaiena (21 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Poi ci sono altri esempi dove la mia idea è totalmente opposta, ma appunto non faccio di ogni erba un fascio.
> 
> voglio avere la libertà di andare a manifestare senza che un corvaccio nero anarchico spacchi le vetrine e in egual modo senza che un poliziotto, solo perchè magari ho un paio di anfibi e sono vicina a quell'anarchico stupido, mi tiri una manganellata.
> 
> Non mi sembra di scrivere una stronzata o di tifare per.



No ....
non tifi per ...
ho visto tanto schifo qui per " no tav"

Basta essere obbiettivi


----------



## lunaiena (21 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma non l'ha detto.
> Ha detto che quell'evento l'ha fatta vergognare.
> 
> dai non fare la diversamente leggente pure tu, *non ne usciamo vivi!*
> free torna da noi!!!!



Tebe ora non fare anche la delinquente...
Sai che quella é una minaccia...
e a meno che non ho letto mele di capisce anche a chi!!


----------



## oscuro (21 Settembre 2012)

*Trombeur*

No,tebe i valori positivi non sa neanche dove sono di casa!propio no,e trovo offensivo il paragone!!


----------



## contepinceton (21 Settembre 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Sono il vero JON.
> 
> Mi riferisco a quanto in quote, non l'ho scritto io. A tutti, se leggete cose scritte con la mia firma verficatene l'autenticità. Ho beccato solo questo intervento. Confido almeno in chi conosce la mia impronta.



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Già dissi che ero io no?
Ho voluto spezzare una lama nei confronti dei registrati no?
Mica vero che i non possono fare come gli pare no?
Potrebbero incorrere in questo incidente qui no?

Ti pare?


----------



## contepinceton (21 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> permettimi. giuro, senza offesa: non hai capito un cazzo di quello che ho scritto.
> 
> non ho mai detto che MI VERGOGNO di essere italiana; bensì che quello è stato un evento a causa del quale ME NE SONO VERGONATA.
> 
> così dovrebbe essere più chiaro ma se figlia mia se non cogli la differenza non posso aiutarti.


Si ti brinco ti do io una vergonata di pacche sul culo :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Sperando che non sia a gruviera...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (21 Settembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ahahah hai avuto a che fare con la giustizia allora... vitto e alloggio e sesso gratis con i tunisini a san vittore???ben ti sta'....patacca da due cent


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (21 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> credo che il conte volesse dimostrare che chiunque di noi può seminare zizzania, non solo in non reg.
> credo eh


NO...
Perchè c'è il filtro anti troll no?
Se io oggi non dicevo niente e Jon o te se ne aveva a male...segnalava il mio post...
E io finivo dritto dritto nelle fauci di Admin...

Quindi se un registrato fa giochini del cazzo...lo si può sgamare subito...

Punto secondo volevo dire che un non registrato non può farci nulla di male...
Perchè l'opinione di un non registrato vale quanto un....

Mona chi legge...
su un muro dei cessi pubblici.

O mi sbaglio?

Ma dare retta ai non registrati...
fa il loro gioco no?


----------



## contepinceton (21 Settembre 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Capisco. Questa è una bella rogna, non è controllabile. soprattutto se ci sono persone che si scaldano in un secondo senza cercare il colloquio.


Jon 
sei ospite e non registrato.

Registrati e godrai di vantaggi e svantaggi come tutti noi...

Ma non sta in piedi la faccenda io posto qui dentro come ospite così evito il sistema di moderazione...

Perchè per voi c'è sto filtro.


----------



## Zod (21 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> NO...
> Perchè c'è il filtro anti troll no?
> Se io oggi non dicevo niente e Jon o te se ne aveva a male...segnalava il mio post...
> E io finivo dritto dritto nelle fauci di Admin...
> ...


Razzisti!!

S*B


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non esagerare,ma questi poi cosa ne sanno?Lasciali parlare,poi quando tocca a loro vedi come si affannano a fare il 112 piagnucolanti!Meglio stare alle poste come me credimi,non rischio un cazzo e mi godo sti poveri disgraziati rabbiosi e stupidi!!:up:


dico solo questo: da parte dei vertici di quella stessa forza armata che io doverosamente rispetto e mi dichiaro disponibile ad aiutare, è stato chiesto SCUSA ai parenti di coloro che sono stati malmenati e torturati. Peccato non sia rubricato il reato di tortura in Italia. Chiaramente erano mele marce, niente a che fare con il 99,99% di quei bravi ragazzi che rischiano la vita ogni giorno. Ma le mele marce non si difendono. Pure una suora hanno picchiato, sarà stata una testa calda, doveva restare in convento. Ah, a proposito: è un DIRITTO dei cittadini manifestare. Diritto che in certi periodi i cittadini non hanno avuto: per difendere diritti del genere, a casa mia ci sono state 1 condanna a morte, una al confino, una ad un campo di concentramento. L'ultima era per un maresciallo dei carabinieri. Eccheccazzo.


----------



## contepinceton (21 Settembre 2012)

Zod ha detto:


> Razzisti!!
> 
> S*B


Tu perchè non posti da registrato?
Poi ragazzi diciamocelo se sono i vecchi che postano da non registrati...siamo in questo film qui no?

[video=youtube;0pOI4LvebEk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0pOI4LvebEk&feature=related[/video]

Il dolore da essere morti...forumisticamente parlando...

Il vero problema qui 
Non sono i non registrati...

Ma troppa gente che sa gli affari di altra gente...
E nonostante tutti gli appelli e gli inviti di Admin che le robe fuori forum devono restare fuori forum...niente no?

E così un forum diventa la piccola vetrina degli orrori...no?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Guarda che ci sono riferimenti a cose accadute tra persone e scritte qui dentro forse nel 2007...

Cazzo sono andate tutti in prescrizione...
SOno passati 5 anni...

E ancora sono là con il dente avvelenato...

E poi si rimprovera Daniele?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rot  fl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Settembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> giovane*..i miei figli erano a casina invece di fare i coglioni a genova*...ben gli sta'a quei teppisiti di m.....se la Celere li ha menati..ottimo lavoro hanno fatto anche i mitici Baschi Verdi della GdF, e ragazzi dei CC...non si sono risparmiati..quella e'feccia.Bravissimi anche i Gom,che sarebbero le''forze speciali''della Polizia Penitenziaria....


te lo credo... andavano alle medie!ma dai


----------



## contepinceton (21 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> dico solo questo: da parte dei vertici di quella stessa forza armata che io doverosamente rispetto e mi dichiaro disponibile ad aiutare, è stato chiesto SCUSA ai parenti di coloro che sono stati malmenati e torturati. Peccato non sia rubricato il reato di tortura in Italia. Chiaramente erano mele marce, niente a che fare con il 99,99% di quei bravi ragazzi che rischiano la vita ogni giorno. Ma le mele marce non si difendono. Pure una suora hanno picchiato, sarà stata una testa calda, doveva restare in convento. Ah, a proposito: è un DIRITTO dei cittadini manifestare. Diritto che in certi periodi i cittadini non hanno avuto: per difendere diritti del genere, a casa mia ci sono state 1 condanna a morte, una al confino, una ad un campo di concentramento. L'ultima era per un maresciallo dei carabinieri. Eccheccazzo.


Ti sei mai trovata in mezzo a una rissa tra polizia e manifestanti?
Tra polizia e tifosi?

Credimi lì non c'è tanto tempo per andare per il sottile...

E credimi...
Ho visto nel volto dei poliziotti...la paura...
Capito...La paura...

Non puoi stare lì a rischiare di rimetterci la pelle perchè non sai con chi hai a che fare...

A me è bastato essere in un treno come inerme passeggero...e trovarmi che a Verona salgono i tifosi...e poi lo scontro con la polizia...

Lì è tutto un casin...si scatena l'isteria collettiva...

Per esempio ti ricordi la pantera nel 90 o 91?
Ebbene in università a gennaio c'era la digos in facoltà.
Se ti beccavano senza tesserino, via sulla camionetta.

Facendo così beccarono tutti i responsabili di quel casin...
E fatalità TUTTI estranei all'ambiente universitario...ma va eh?

Diritto dei cittadini di manifestare OK...
Ma ci sono modi e luoghi per farlo...

E io ce l'ho a morte con quelle persone che approfittando di una pacifica manifestazione...usano come scudo umano quelli che sono pacifici...per iniziare la bagarra con la polizia...

Cioè visto con i miei occhi...la polizia ferma in blocco e i carabinieri presidiare una manifestazione PACIFICA di studenti...

Ma anche visto con i miei occhi due persone staccarsi dal blocco e gettare roba in testa alla polizia...a Bologna...

Poi successe un casino...

Ma quei due erano infiltrati che manco erano studenti: erano solo teste di cazzo che volevano far scoppiare le rissa...

[video=youtube;WWY2aba-xNc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WWY2aba-xNc[/video]


----------



## exStermy (21 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ti sei mai trovata in mezzo a una rissa tra polizia e manifestanti?
> Tra polizia e tifosi?
> 
> Credimi lì non c'è tanto tempo per andare per il sottile...
> ...


cretinetti, na' frega so' neri ed apposta innescano i casini pe' da' er pretesto alla polizia pe' mena' e da' la colpa ai rossi...

sei talmente un cazzone che la storia d'italia dal 1947 (strage di Portella delle Ginestre) la usi come carta igienica pe' puli' quer cesso de bocca che te ritrovi.....


----------



## contepinceton (21 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> cretinetti, na' frega so' neri ed apposta innescano i casini pe' da' er pretesto alla polizia pe' mena' e da' la colpa ai rossi...
> 
> sei talmente un cazzone che la storia d'italia dal 1947 (strage di Portella delle Ginestre) la usi come carta igienica pe' puli' quer cesso de bocca che te ritrovi.....


Senti teron...
TU c'eri?
Io si.

E te ne dico una di seria...sai?
Tutti quelli facinorosi grandassoni di sinistra dissero agli studenti di fare a meno di pagare le tasse che era uno sciopero...invece quella era evasione...

Ti piaccia o meno quella volta gli unici a fare discorsi intelligenti furono quelli di CL che dissero, fare sciopero fiscale è versare tutte le tasse in un conto a parte...

Bon...
Quando Roversi Monaco scagliò la scure...chi aveva evaso perse le sessioni di esami...chi aveva fatto lo scioperò regolarizzò la sua posizione...

at capi teron smarso?

Nella pantera non c'entravano nè verdi nè rossi nè gialli nè la to boca smarsa e ciarliera...

C'erano solo studenti che protestavano per avere laboratori e servizi...ok? 

Bon poi venne fuori che furono proprio i fannulloni dei movimenti sociali di sinistra a invadere la mensa di piazza verdi trasformandola in un letamaio...

NOn gli studenti at capì teron?

I ragazzi della Pantera...volevano STUDIARE e laurearsi ok?

Ma tu eri lì con noi? Nel 1990? Eh?


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ti sei mai trovata in mezzo a una rissa tra polizia e manifestanti?
> Tra polizia e tifosi?
> 
> Credimi lì non c'è tanto tempo per andare per il sottile...
> ...


no. Mi sono trovata con un pirla che mi ha puntato una mitraglietta in faccia. Per quello so che un pirla armato è come un fucile scarico: fa paura a due persone. E ti posso assicurare che io... le armi a casa ero abituata a vederle. Indovina un po' perchè? vorrei ricordarti, Conte, che quando fecero irruzione alla Diaz le persone stavano dormendo. Gli schizzi di sangue alle pareti non superavano il metro e venti di altezza. Sono due faccie di una medaglia. Ma bisogna essere onesti ed ammetterlo per togliere le mele marce dalla cassa. Se ti dico Uno bianca ti ricordi qualcosa? Li riconobbe un carabiniere alla mensa... e i colleghi no. Sbaglio?


----------



## contepinceton (21 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> no. Mi sono trovata con un pirla che mi ha puntato una mitraglietta in faccia. Per quello so che un pirla armato è come un fucile scarico: fa paura a due persone. E ti posso assicurare che io... le armi a casa ero abituata a vederle. Indovina un po' perchè? vorrei ricordarti, Conte, che quando fecero irruzione alla Diaz le persone stavano dormendo. Gli schizzi di sangue alle pareti non superavano il metro e venti di altezza. Sono due faccie di una medaglia. Ma bisogna essere onesti ed ammetterlo per togliere le mele marce dalla cassa. Se ti dico Uno bianca ti ricordi qualcosa? Li riconobbe un carabiniere alla mensa... e i colleghi no. Sbaglio?


Mi ricordo lo sgomento dei bolognesi per la faccenda della uno bianca...
E mi ricordo anche quel giorno del boato in cui un aereo si schiantò a casteldebole in un asilo, se è per questo.

Scusatemi sul G8 ho solo una cosa da dire...
Ma se pole essere più stupidi, istituzionalmente parlando, da organizzare una roba del genere in una città come Genova?

Ma casso siete mai stati a Genova?

Hai ragione due facce di una medaglia...

E a me scusatemi quella volta mi è dispiaciuto per tutti i Genovesi che hanno dovuto vedersi limitate le attività blindare negozi...ecc..ecc..ecc...

A me è dispiaciuto per tutti i cittadini che hanno avuto auto incendiate, negozi distrutti ecc..ecc..ecc...
Per tutti i Genovesi che si sono dovuti sorbire quel casin immane...

Ed era "logico" che finisse così no?
Quindi...

Partirono anche dal mio paese...
Io chiesi a loro che cosa andate a farvi massacrare?
Chiesi loro...che cos'è la globalizzazione?
Non lo sapevano ma mi dissero che quando c'era da far casino loro erano pronti...ok...

Come mai certe cose da noi con la base dal Molin non sono successe? Eh?
Come mai quando ci dissero che facevano una centrale vicino a noi...riuscimmo nelle proteste civili e non ci fu spargimento di sangue?

Forse perchè non vennero i black block?

Forse perchè le forze dell'ordine potevano garantire l'ordine?


----------



## exStermy (21 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> no. Mi sono trovata con un pirla che mi ha puntato una mitraglietta in faccia. Per quello so che un pirla armato è come un fucile scarico: fa paura a due persone. E ti posso assicurare che io... le armi a casa ero abituata a vederle. Indovina un po' perchè? vorrei ricordarti, Conte, che quando fecero irruzione alla Diaz le persone stavano dormendo. Gli schizzi di sangue alle pareti non superavano il metro e venti di altezza. Sono due faccie di una medaglia. Ma bisogna essere onesti ed ammetterlo per togliere le mele marce dalla cassa. Se ti dico Uno bianca ti ricordi qualcosa? Li riconobbe un carabiniere alla mensa... e i colleghi no. Sbaglio?


Le gerarchie (ed anche fino all'ultima ruota del carro) delle forze dell'ordine in Italia so' tutti fascisti riciclati grazie all'amnistia ed agl'intrallazzi americani che gia' dai tempi di Angleton, con la sua operazione Chaos,  volevano il controllo appunto delle forze armate per la scagazza dell'insurrezione armata dei partigiani comunisti post liberazione...

per la merda del terrore in Italia bisogna ringraziare loro, i fasci ed i servizi deviati...ed e' ormai storia purtroppo...


----------



## exStermy (21 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mi ricordo lo sgomento dei bolognesi per la faccenda della uno bianca...
> E mi ricordo anche quel giorno del boato in cui un aereo si schiantò a casteldebole in un asilo, se è per questo.
> 
> Scusatemi sul G8 ho solo una cosa da dire...
> ...


che macedonia ad alto tasso alcoolico...

ahahahahahah

comunque tieniteli stretti gli americani della Ederle e continua a ringraziarli ogni vorta che voi magnagatt' annate sott'acqua a seguito der Bacchiglione che v'hanno deviato...

i veneti, popolo servo e pure stupido...perlomeno tu sicuro...

ahahahahahah


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mi ricordo lo sgomento dei bolognesi per la faccenda della uno bianca...
> E mi ricordo anche quel giorno del boato in cui un aereo si schiantò a casteldebole in un asilo, se è per questo.
> 
> Scusatemi sul G8 ho solo una cosa da dire...
> ...


non era casteldebole, ma Casalecchio, non era un asilo ma un istituto tecnico. Dove c'erano ragazzi feriti che dicevano ai soccorsi... non vi occupate di noi, andate a prendere quelli rimasti dentro.  Tanti morti, tante vite segnate per sempre, che conosco. di persona. E nonostante la tragica fatalità... anche quella volta non ci fu giustizia. Come non c'è giustizia nella globalizzazione... e i fatti sono sotto gli occhi di tutti. Uno dei problemi gravi di questo paese è la mancanza di giustizia: senza quella, la legge non ha valore, vige solo quella del più forte. Dovevano partire anche dei miei amici per Genova. Colleghi... un casino sul lavoro, restammo tutti in ufficio fino alle due di notte e loro non partirono. Mica teppisti ... ingegneri, 110 e lode. E loro sapevano il motivo per cui volevano andare. Come quella suora, come altri che erano lì. E i Black Block... sappiamo tutti che non sono quelli che dormivano per terra e partivano con i treni. Ma noi italiani ce le beviamo sempre tutte, dal delitto Matteotti in qua.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (21 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ti pregherei di valutare di cancellare questi post,il non registrato che ha scritto cose così gravi si commenta da solo,ora sappiamo chi è,è la stessa persona che ha minacciato di aspettarmi sotto casa e tanto altro ancora,credo che sia giusto riportare un minimo di serenità all'interno DEL TUO FORUM!Lui è convinto che sia un cellerino,io sostengo il contrario,purtroppo di persone che non sanno perdere nella vita ne incontro ogni giorno,alle poste ne succedono di tutti i colori,questo personaggio veniva e viene difeso a spada tratta da molti individui che ancora scivono qui e pensano sia una brava persona,ancora una volta è dimostrato che quando mi fisso con qualcuno forse tutti i torti non li ho...forse....!Credo che ci voglia anche il coraggio di affrontare i propri incubi, tirare sassi ad un cellerino fra la folla è un discorso,affrontarlo in strada entrambi da persone libere sia un'altro,magari usando solo la parola...magari!Adesso potrei fare tante cose e sto ragionando se farle anche cambiare aria...,io chiedo a questo povero uomo di affrontarmi di persona,cosa che gli ho sempre chiesto, poi admin valuta tu in che modo vorrai procedere come io valutero il mio....!!Vorrei dire ad Angelo e Sole di non rispondere alle provocazione dei non registrati,è chiaro chi sono e perchè agiscono in questo modo.....!!Vorrei dire a chi a difeso questa gente di vergognarsi un pò,più di un pò!Lothar da persona ONESTA quale sono ti ringrazio delle parole,nessuno dovrebbe mai permettersi di entrare nel privato e fermarsi a giudicare l'operato del Nickname!!E non preoccupatevi perchè oscuro non è certo da assolvere,ma la persona che c'è dietro non sta a nessuno giudicarla!Vorrei pregare chiunque, simy per prima di non difendermi,perchè riesco benissimo a farlo da solo,non vorrei che certi CORAGGIOSI prendessero di mira persone per bene e buone!Caro Non registrato,ti chiamavo in un altro modo tempo fa,non ti chiamo in quel modo per non alimentare altre polemiche,alle minacce TIPI COME ME son abituati,mettono in conto ogni cosa ogni mattina che si svegliano,Minacce con la M maiuscola..non le tue...pensi possa aver paura?Quelli come me hanno paura come tutti ma hanno imparato a gestirla in ogni situazione.....ti aspetto!!


non farà niente, solo vigliacchi possono dire che aspettano qualcuno sotto casa. questo visitatore poi non è tanto nuovo ma solo un tantino incazzato con me, ma gli ho già dato il cooler (l'ho frenato). infatti ora si limita a sparare cazzate da nerd primo livello, mentre prima suonava come Darth Sidious dal pianeta Naboo XIV livello sul stronzometro.

Non bisogna nascondere le cose cattive che uno dice, è molto bene sapere che qualcuno ci passerà e si interesserà del caso, proprio in questi giorni dove tutti ce l'hanno con gli altri. Non verrà da nessuno, perché se avesse un minimo di coraggio, ma dico solo un po', allora si firmerebbe. Ma vedi, non ce la fa, ogni volta gli scappa di brutto. Per trovare il leone nella sua tana bisogna avere coraggio, e questo qui non ce l'ha neanche per scrivere.


----------



## contepinceton (21 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Le gerarchie (ed anche fino all'ultima ruota del carro) delle forze dell'ordine in Italia so' tutti fascisti riciclati grazie all'amnistia ed agl'intrallazzi americani che gia' dai tempi di Angleton, con la sua operazione Chaos,  volevano il controllo appunto delle forze armate per la scagazza dell'insurrezione armata dei partigiani comunisti post liberazione...
> 
> per la merda del terrore in Italia bisogna ringraziare loro, i fasci ed i servizi deviati...ed e' ormai storia purtroppo...


Nel 2012?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Con la guerra finia nel 1945?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Con il terrorismo finio...30 anni fa...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Uhè...varda che perfino Provenzano l'è dentro desso...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Partigiani comunisti?
COn quali armi?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Ma dei casso....
I rossi hanno sempre detto sono i neri a fare casino noi siamo santi.
I neri hanno sempre detto sono i rossi a fare casino noi siamo santi.

E Bologna non ha ancora i colpevoli della strage...

Ma Stermy...
Ma lo sai almeno che in Italia nessun caramba non ha un proiettile che mamma NATO non voglia?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Stermy...
La guerra l'abbiam persa
E se non ci davano da mangiare
Finivamo come La yugoslavia :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Ma neanche gli americani sai fanno niente per niente...
Non sono come te...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (21 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> non era casteldebole, ma Casalecchio, non era un asilo ma un istituto tecnico. Dove c'erano ragazzi feriti che dicevano ai soccorsi... non vi occupate di noi, andate a prendere quelli rimasti dentro.  Tanti morti, tante vite segnate per sempre, che conosco. di persona. E nonostante la tragica fatalità... anche quella volta non ci fu giustizia. Come non c'è giustizia nella globalizzazione... e i fatti sono sotto gli occhi di tutti. Uno dei problemi gravi di questo paese è la mancanza di giustizia: senza quella, la legge non ha valore, vige solo quella del più forte. Dovevano partire anche dei miei amici per Genova. Colleghi... un casino sul lavoro, restammo tutti in ufficio fino alle due di notte e loro non partirono. Mica teppisti ... ingegneri, 110 e lode. E loro sapevano il motivo per cui volevano andare. Come quella suora, come altri che erano lì. E i Black Block... sappiamo tutti che non sono quelli che dormivano per terra e partivano con i treni. Ma noi italiani ce le beviamo sempre tutte, dal delitto Matteotti in qua.


Si hai ragione...era casalecchio...
Ma infatti siamo in Italia no?

I black block...la fecero franca no?

E ci rimisero: come sempre quelli che non c'entravano.

Da noi dicono el mondo l'è dei furbi
El mondo l'è di chi se lo ciapa.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (21 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> sicuro della etimologia della parola?
> 
> io suppongo derivi da *accellerare*...che ha due L.
> 
> No?


*NOOOO*

una "L"

è un errore molto comune, lo so, ma si scrive con una L perché ha cempre da fare con "celere"

http://dizionari.corriere.it/dizionario-si-dice/A/accelerare.shtml


----------



## Quibbelqurz (21 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> poliZZiotto comunque.
> 
> Deriva da *Pulizzia*.
> 
> ...


NOOOOO

ma Tebe ... sei scrittrice e non sai queste cose?

Polizia viene da *polis*, città-territorio-stato!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (22 Settembre 2012)

trombeur basito ha detto:


> Secondo me gli adm hanno bisogno un bel training. O forse sono morti?


alle hawaii :rotfl:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (22 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Poi ci sono altri esempi dove la mia idea è totalmente opposta, ma appunto non faccio di ogni erba un fascio.
> 
> voglio avere la libertà di andare a manifestare senza che un corvaccio nero anarchico spacchi le vetrine e in egual modo senza che un poliziotto, solo perchè magari ho un paio di anfibi e sono vicina a quell'anarchico stupido, mi tiri una manganellata.
> 
> Non mi sembra di scrivere una stronzata o di tifare per.


perfetto.

ma ci sono anche coloro che si chiamano "Black Block" (BB), movimento nato quando ero ragazzo io, alle occasioni delle poche ma abbastanza incisive manifestazioni dei tedeschi. se non sai come sono nati, non puoi capire per quale motivo si trovano le "truppe" e non la protezione civile alle manifestazioni.

i BB sono nati per devastare, picchiare i poliziotti e trollare le manifestazioni in modo tale di vanificare qualunque sforzo di fare una manifestazione pacifica, e quindi vanificano anche lo scopo. ma di questo non ti rendi conto, se non conosci BB.

ti posso dire che questa gente sa che cosa gli aspetta e lo fanno apposta. non gli importa niente di nessuno, e in questo senso sono assolutamente d'accordo con Lothar, picchiarli più forte che prima o poi gli passa.

*ma non ha nulla a che fare con l'operazione di inquinamento della PS e dei CC nei confronti di innocenti manifestanti che hanno voluto solo far valere il loro diritto, come è anche stabilito nella costituzione.*


----------



## Tebe (22 Settembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> perfetto.
> 
> ma ci sono anche coloro che si chiamano "Black Block" (BB), movimento nato quando ero ragazzo io, alle occasioni delle poche ma abbastanza incisive manifestazioni dei tedeschi. se non sai come sono nati, non puoi capire per quale motivo si trovano le "truppe" e non la protezione civile alle manifestazioni.
> 
> ...



ecco. tu l'hai spiegato meglio di come ho fatto io.

e i bb non sono manifestanti, sono solo feccia


----------



## contepinceton (22 Settembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> perfetto.
> 
> ma ci sono anche coloro che si chiamano "Black Block" (BB), movimento nato quando ero ragazzo io, alle occasioni delle poche ma abbastanza incisive manifestazioni dei tedeschi. se non sai come sono nati, non puoi capire per quale motivo si trovano le "truppe" e non la protezione civile alle manifestazioni.
> 
> ...


E invece qui dentro dopo il mitico complesso dei New Trolls...abbiamo quello degli Old Trolls...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Ma sommo admin allora me lo fai l'angolo dei Merds o no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (22 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E invece qui dentro dopo il mitico complesso dei New Trolls...abbiamo quello degli Old Trolls...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Ma sommo admin allora me lo fai l'angolo dei Merds o no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


non possiamo incoraggiare gli Old Trolls, gli Anonymous :scared:

penso che li hanno esclusi dal forum "di là" e ora cercano di farsi voler bene qui da noi. peccato però che sono stato informato in largo anticipo sui fatti dietro le quinte e mi aspettavo il glorioso ritorno degli Jedi e Yodi.


----------



## contepinceton (22 Settembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> non possiamo incoraggiare gli Old Trolls, gli Anonymous :scared:
> 
> penso che li hanno esclusi dal forum "di là" e ora cercano di farsi voler bene qui da noi. peccato però che sono stato informato in largo anticipo sui fatti dietro le quinte e mi aspettavo il glorioso ritorno degli Jedi e Yodi.


Bisogna essere previdenti...


----------



## dammi un nome (22 Settembre 2012)

```
suonava come Darth Sidious dal pianeta Naboo XIV livello sul stronzometro.
```

sta roba qua mi ha fatto ride.


----------



## oscuro (22 Settembre 2012)

*No*

A me sembra assurdo che si stia qui a disquisire su cose accadute un pò di tempo,fa!A quel cafone ed ignorante di non registrato che si è permesso di attaccarmi prendendo a pretesto cose che non c'entrano un cazzo con me e con questo forum,ricordo che GIUSTAMENTE i vertici della ps son stati condannati,con l'aggravante dell'interdizione per 5 anni dai publici uffici...!Questo significa per un paio di loro la fine della carriera,ed è evidente a chi certe dinamiche le conosce, che la magistratura abbia fatto pagare a questi signori la loro reticenza.. potevano comminare come pena accessoria dai 3 ai 5 anni...hanno applicato il massimo!Hai scritto qui dentro in anonimato e giudichi male chi in anonimato ha posizionato finte molotov nella diaz,con le dovute proporzioni,tu sei la stessa merda di persona,anche tu agisci così per passarla liscia o pensavi di passarla liscia vero admin?Il fatto che solo UNA povera utente,ma aggettivarla disadattata sarebbe più congruo,ti dia spago la dice lunga sulla stupidità e sciatteria delle tue azioni!Le tue farneticazioni sono un'offesa,a chi  con una divisa ci ha rimesso la vita,a chi ha perso un congiunto,un padre un marito!D'altronde  credo che svolgendo questo tipo di professione ci si abitua a gentucola senza coraggio,che non ha rispetto per una divisa,ma sopratutto per la persona che la indossa!Ci si fa il callo,come a tutto,io invece faccio fatica ad accettare la mediocrità delle persone,la scorrettezza,la disonestà,la falsità,sopratutto la mancanza di coraggio nel guardarsi allo specchio e giudicarsi per quello che si è nel bene e nel male senza dover scrivere un DIVERSAMENTE per addolcire un modo di essere o di fare!Il teppistello ti saluta...e quando vuoi fare una figura di merda oltre a quelle che farai in altra sede,io sono a tua completa disposizione,sempre quando non sono di servizio alle poste!


----------



## dammi un nome (22 Settembre 2012)

oscuro, ma se un non registrato non ha nemmeno il coraggio di darsi un nome(  perdonate l autocitazione) ma che cappero te ne fotte a fa pure la fatica di leggere quello che scrive.


entro io , in anonimo, e facccio pepperepè...e tu , noi, ci incazziamo ? 




quello voleva sfogarsi e lasciaglielo fare. 

cosi quell altro con simy...

facciamo il loro povero gioco. che poi non povero o meno è chiaro che è una cosa che fanno per sentirsi fichi ! e lasciali fà...elemosina com-prensione, io lo so che lo sai fare.


----------



## Minerva (22 Settembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> non possiamo incoraggiare gli Old Trolls, gli Anonymous :scared:
> 
> penso che li hanno esclusi dal forum "di là" e ora cercano di farsi voler bene qui da noi. peccato però che sono stato informato in largo anticipo sui fatti dietro le quinte e mi aspettavo il glorioso ritorno degli Jedi e Yodi.


ossignur ...ancora questa storia di là e di qua? ma quanto tempo è passato? e chi è l'informatore? bah


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Settembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> perfetto.
> 
> ma ci sono anche coloro che si chiamano "Black Block" (BB), movimento nato quando ero ragazzo io, alle occasioni delle poche ma abbastanza incisive manifestazioni dei tedeschi. se non sai come sono nati, non puoi capire per quale motivo si trovano le "truppe" e non la protezione civile alle manifestazioni.
> 
> ...


su questo non posso che farti un applauso.


----------



## @lex (22 Settembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> non possiamo incoraggiare gli Old Trolls, gli Anonymous :scared:
> 
> penso che li hanno esclusi dal forum "di là" e ora cercano di farsi voler bene qui da noi. peccato però che sono stato informato in largo anticipo sui fatti dietro le quinte e mi aspettavo il glorioso ritorno degli Jedi e Yodi.


No veramente admin tu sei paranoico. Nessuno è stato escluso ed è mai stato escluso ds nessuna parte. . senza voler essere offensivo ms dovresti seriamente. farti una domanda del perché ti fai tutti 'sti film compresa. la pubblicità


----------



## dammi un nome (22 Settembre 2012)

gestisce una manica di paranoici...che vuoi che faccia povero.

poi magari lui sa qualcosa che noi non sappiamo. boh..


----------



## oscuro (22 Settembre 2012)

*Miciolidia*

Hai ragione in generale,ma se tu conoscessi l'identità di questo signore,capiresti la mia repulsione!Da qualche nostalgico\a viene anche considerato"persona rispettabile"che ha dato tanto in passato a questo forum....!Personalmente di questo losco individuo ho ben altre riminiscenze.....!!!Tralascindo questi poveri amici di questa"disadattata"che vengono qui a perorare una causa ridicola e se ne vanno a calci nel sedere con la coda fra le gambe!!!


----------



## dammi un nome (22 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Hai ragione in generale,ma se tu conoscessi l'identità di questo signore,capiresti la mia repulsione!Da qualche nostalgico\a viene anche considerato"persona rispettabile"che ha dato tanto in passato a questo forum....!Personalmente di questo losco individuo ho ben altre riminiscenze.....!!!Tralascindo questi poveri amici di questa"disadattata"che vengono qui a perorare una causa ridicola e se ne vanno a calci nel sedere con la coda fra le gambe!!!



ah...se lo conosci...taccio


----------



## @lex (22 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> gestisce una manica di paranoici...che vuoi che faccia povero.
> 
> poi magari lui sa qualcosa che noi non sappiamo. boh..


Ms che dici? Lui proprio non sa nulla che io non podsa sapere e ti dico che non si èmai escluso nessuno di là . si potrebbe (e dico si potrebbe) discutere se qualcuno di là. entra qui inanonimo. ma francamente non credo che nessuno, conosvendo le persone, è così. meschino da fare una cosa del genere. forse la presa per il culo ironics ma anche satcastica ci starebbe pure. la cattiveria in questo modo credo proprio di. no. .Per meè solo paranoia di afmin. avendo già. sperimentato ai tempi di come può. esserelo admin. la storia della pnl è paradigmatica di quanto si possa essere ssbagliato dando credito ai film che si è fatto. senza offesa admin e se ti pffendi pazienza. non è mia intenzione


----------



## oscuro (22 Settembre 2012)

*Miciolidia*

Figurati micia ognuno esprime la sua opinione,sono teppista democratico,e rappresento che non sto raccontando frottole,admin sa chi è!!!!


----------



## Minerva (22 Settembre 2012)

secondo me parla di fedifrago che non fa parte di nessun forum che noi conosciamo





Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> Ms che dici? Lui proprio non sa nulla che io non podsa sapere e ti dico che non si èmai escluso nessuno di là . si potrebbe (e dico si potrebbe) discutere se qualcuno di là. entra qui inanonimo. ma francamente non credo che nessuno, conosvendo le persone, è così. meschino da fare una cosa del genere. forse la presa per il culo ironics ma anche satcastica ci starebbe pure. la cattiveria in questo modo credo proprio di. no. .Per meè solo paranoia di afmin. avendo già. sperimentato ai tempi di come può. esserelo admin. la storia della pnl è paradigmatica di quanto si possa essere ssbagliato dando credito ai film che si è fatto. senza offesa admin e se ti pffendi pazienza. non è mia intenzione


----------



## oscuro (22 Settembre 2012)

*Angelo*

Con tutto il rispetto della tua opinione, in parte condivisibile, è evidente che chi è venuto a scrivere certe cose al sottoscritto,chiaramente in forma anonima,è qualcuno di conosciuto,qualche "DIVINO"preso a calci nel sedere e rimandato nel mondo normale!!


----------



## oscuro (22 Settembre 2012)

*Minerva*

Persona "RISPETTABILISSIMA"....!!


----------



## dammi un nome (22 Settembre 2012)

Minerva, anche secondo me.


----------



## dammi un nome (22 Settembre 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> Ms che dici? Lui proprio non sa nulla che io non podsa sapere e ti dico che non si èmai escluso nessuno di là . si potrebbe (e dico si potrebbe) discutere se qualcuno di là. entra qui inanonimo. ma francamente non credo che nessuno, conosvendo le persone, è così. meschino da fare una cosa del genere. forse la presa per il culo ironics ma anche satcastica ci starebbe pure. la cattiveria in questo modo credo proprio di. no. .Per meè solo paranoia di afmin. avendo già. sperimentato ai tempi di come può. esserelo admin. la storia della pnl è paradigmatica di quanto si possa essere ssbagliato dando credito ai film che si è fatto. senza offesa admin e se ti pffendi pazienza. non è mia intenzione



intendiamoci senno' è un casino: ma quando si dice "di là" si dice dol ?


----------



## @lex (22 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> ah...se lo conosci...taccio


Ma lo conosci anche tu visto che oscuro si riferisce a fedifrago


----------



## dammi un nome (22 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Figurati micia ognuno esprime la sua opinione,sono *teppista *democratico,e rappresento che non sto raccontando frottole,admin sa chi è!!!!



ehi teppista:singleeye:. a breve, spero,  mi servirà anche il tuo consiglio.


ricordalo.


----------



## Minerva (22 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Persona "RISPETTABILISSIMA"....!!


sai, oscuro , se qualcuno parlasse male in tua assenza in un forum dove tu non potessi leggere ...ti difenderei a prescindere.
è questa cosa che devi ancora capire di me.che magari direttamente non vado d'accordo con nessuno ma cerco di rispettare le persone , poi loro facciano quel che vogliono.
a me di fedifrago non importa una sega...non lo conosco e a volte ho concordato, più spesso litigato.
e così  con tutti


----------



## dammi un nome (22 Settembre 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> Ma lo conosci anche tu visto che oscuro si riferisce a fedifrago



si, ma non cosi bene da poter affermare che sia lui....di chi sia francamente non è che mi freghi...nel senso che ho letto solo le prime due righe e il resto moooolto velocemente e saltando..è mi è venuto in mente fedifrago.tutto qui angelo.


----------



## @lex (22 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Con tutto il rispetto della tua opinione, in parte condivisibile, è evidente che chi è venuto a scrivere certe cose al sottoscritto,chiaramente in forma anonima,è qualcuno di conosciuto,qualche "DIVINO"preso a calci nel sedere e rimandato nel mondo normale!!


Primo. ma fammi capire. stai cosi incaxxato per qurllo scritto a te. ok. ma io chr dovrei dire? e sole? per cortesia....a me e sole sllora satebbero dovute venire le crisi epilettiche e così non è e non è stato. non per voler fate paragoni. ms è una laringite rispetyo ad uns polmonite. svusa eh? e fefifrago non fa parte e non ha mai fatto parte dell'altro forum. e questa non è un'opinione. r una certezza matematica.


----------



## dammi un nome (22 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> sai, oscuro , se qualcuno parlasse male in tua assenza in un forum dove tu non potessi leggere ...ti difenderei a prescindere.
> è questa cosa che devi ancora capire di me.che magari direttamente non vado d'accordo con nessuno ma cerco di rispettare le persone , poi loro facciano quel che vogliono.
> a me di fedifrago non importa una sega...non lo conosco e a volte ho concordato, più spesso litigato.
> e così  con tutti



condivido quello che pensi, davvero, cerco anche io di applicare sto comportamento, ma nel contempo comprendo anche oscuro che ritenendo con certezza chi sia questi, e avendo con questi non poco litigato, ( e anche io ci ho litigato come voi , non lo nego affatto, anzi) a meno distacco emotivo. si era andati giu pesante allora...e lo posso comprendere  oscuro.forse perchè ha un temperamento piu vicino al mio che al tuo. e quindi l embolo è meno controllabile.


----------



## dammi un nome (22 Settembre 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> Primo. ma fammi capire. stai cosi incaxxato per qurllo scritto a te. ok. ma io chr dovrei dire? e sole? per cortesia....a me e sole sllora satebbero dovute venire le crisi epilettiche e così non è e non è stato. non per voler fate paragoni. ms è una laringite rispetyo ad uns polmonite. svusa eh? e fefifrago non fa parte e non ha mai fatto parte dell'altro forum. e questa non è un'opinione. r una certezza *matematica*.



eh mo'..e bbeato te ..come fai a controllare tutto e tutti ?


----------



## oscuro (22 Settembre 2012)

*Angelo*

Angelo a me sembra di esser stato chiaro però!Son stato un fra i pochi ad incazzarmi con quei vermi che vi insultavano in anonimato!!Chiunque sia, avesse il coraggio della sue azioni no?io te ci siamo insultati per svariato tempo giusto?Tanto vale che si presentino,si registrino e ci mandiamo affanculo per anni come abbiamo fatto io e te non credi?


----------



## oscuro (22 Settembre 2012)

*Micia*

Non è questione di embolo,ma di mostrare la faccia!!!Infondo qual'è la differenza rispetto a chi ha messo una molotov falsa alla diaz?Fatte le dovute proporzioni!E cazzo dai,io gioco,rompo i coglioni,son sgrammaticato,ma ho un cervello che non sempre funziona bene,ma quando funziona sono cazzi,e oggi è la giornata buona!!!:rotfl:


----------



## dammi un nome (22 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Angelo a me sembra di esser stato chiaro però!Son stato un fra i pochi ad incazzarmi con quei vermi che vi insultavano in anonimato!!Chiunque sia, avesse il coraggio della sue azioni no?io te ci siamo insultati per svariato tempo giusto?Tanto vale che si presentino,si registrino e ci mandiamo affanculo per anni come abbiamo fatto io e te non credi?





oscuro ha detto:


> Non è questione di embolo,ma di mostrare la faccia!!!Infondo qual'è la differenza rispetto a chi ha messo una molotov falsa alla diaz?Fatte le dovute proporzioni!E cazzo dai,io gioco,rompo i coglioni,son sgrammaticato,ma ho un cervello che non sempre funziona bene,ma quando funziona sono cazzi,e oggi è la giornata buona!!!:rotfl:



oscuro, ma sono daccordo sul fatto di metterci la faccia con una registrazione!!!!!. e vuoi mettere se fa  la differenza?!!!!

io sono arrivata a mettere la mia proprio, e non per far la scema , ma perchè ne avevo bisogno per motivi diversi eh.


----------



## @lex (22 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> eh mo'..e bbeato te ..come fai a controllare tutto e tutti ?


Ommiodio ...se ti dico che fecifrago non c'è e nonc'è mai stato nel forum. dei pirla è perché è così . non ti fidi? Fs niente. la cosa non cambia.. è così comunque. punto.


----------



## @lex (22 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Angelo a me sembra di esser stato chiaro però!Son stato un fra i pochi ad incazzarmi con quei vermi che vi insultavano in anonimato!!Chiunque sia, avesse il coraggio della sue azioni no?io te ci siamo insultati per svariato tempo giusto?Tanto vale che si presentino,si registrino e ci mandiamo affanculo per anni come abbiamo fatto io e te non credi?


Ma certo. ma così non è e quindi paxienza. sapessi con certezza smdrei mirato. quindi me ne fotto il giusto.


----------



## exStermy (22 Settembre 2012)

Signori, per me e sara' la miliardesima vorta che lo dico, il problema siete voi stessi...

se sto forum fosse preso per quello che e' o dovrebbe essere e non per altri "SCOPI"....ahahahah... i casini nun scoppierebbero...

ce starebbero solo le genuine discussioni o liti per divergenze d'opinioni anche condite dai vaffankulo, ma nun sarebbero mai mirate a colpire dove se so' avute delle confidenze specialmente in via privata...

e pero' contestualmente faccio mea culpa perche' ho "confessato" che mi' moje nun me fa piu' pompini e nun m'ha mai dato er culo...

crocifiggeteme pure, tanto ho le pal...ops...spalle grosse......

ahahahahah


----------



## contepinceton (22 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Signori, per me e sara' la miliardesima vorta che lo dico, il problema siete voi stessi...
> 
> se sto forum fosse preso per quello che e' o dovrebbe essere e non per altri "SCOPI"....ahahahah... i casini nun scoppierebbero...
> 
> ...


Tu lo hai usato per quello che serviva?
O ti è servito per sapere le disgrazie delle persone per poter riderci sopra?

Mostrando in rete solo la tua mentalità da peraccotaio?


----------



## Ultimo (22 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Signori, per me e sara' la miliardesima vorta che lo dico, il problema siete voi stessi...
> 
> se sto forum fosse preso per quello che e' o dovrebbe essere e non per altri "SCOPI"....ahahahah... i casini nun scoppierebbero...
> 
> ...


Quoto quello scritto sopra.

Per la confessione sotto :rotfl: quoto soltanto se, il tutto è stato stabilito dalla coppia in piena conoscenza della vostra conoscenza, vostra  e del vostro dialogo e decisioni a riguardo. 

Ma ciò non toglie che voglio astenermi dal fare una battuta, stermy :rotfl: non sai che ti perdi ( sempre che sia vero quello che hai scritto) 
Aò na volta ogni tanto ncassa il colpo e non risponnere :rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (22 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Quoto quello scritto sopra.
> 
> Per la confessione sotto :rotfl: quoto soltanto se, il tutto è stato stabilito dalla coppia in piena conoscenza della vostra conoscenza, vostra  e del vostro dialogo e decisioni a riguardo.
> 
> ...



Grande.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Della serie....ride bene chi ride con Ultimo....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (22 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Grande.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Della serie....ride bene chi ride con Ultimo....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Tu muto!! nanerottolo! 

























































Sto morendo dalle risateeeeeee conteeeeeeeeeeeee.


----------



## exStermy (22 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Tu lo hai usato per quello che serviva?
> O ti è servito per sapere le disgrazie delle persone per poter riderci sopra?
> 
> Mostrando in rete solo la tua mentalità da peraccotaio?


Io non ho mai rimorchiato qua o in altri posti simili nonostante mignottoni m'avessero espresso la "curiosita'" d'incontrarme venendo addirittura a Milano...

non le ho mai sputtanate perche' m'ha solo fatto piacere...ahahahah

pero' cazzo i viaggi della speranza che s'organizzano da un capo all'artro della penisola per il solo scopo de scopa', so' miserabili e per tali poi se fanno giudica' quando s'interagisce...

E' INEVITABILE!!

a me ripeto, principalmente interessano i risvolti psicologici delle corna, pero' quanno trovo i coglioni che voleno esse strapazzati perche' se credono fighi come i falliti come te, sinceramente me scatta il lato ludico e passo er tempo divertendome pure gratis...

se tu avessi evitato dall'inizio de fa' er cojone co' me, sottovalutando il tuo nuovo amico, te saresti rismarmiato containers de merda che pero' a te nun te fa ne' cardo e ne' freddo perche' nella merda ce stai da quanno sei nato...


----------



## Annuccia (22 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Signori, per me e sara' la miliardesima vorta che lo dico, il problema siete voi stessi...
> 
> se sto forum fosse preso per quello che e' o dovrebbe essere e non per altri "SCOPI"....ahahahah... i casini nun scoppierebbero...
> 
> ...




anvedi stermino mio....


ti Quoto con tutto il quore....
per quanto riguarda la parte in neretto...
come glielo hai chiesto???

prova gentilmentee con delicatezza...


----------



## Ultimo (22 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Io non ho mai rimorchiato qua o in altri posti simili nonostante mignottoni m'avessero espresso la "curiosita'" d'incontrarme venendo addirittura a Milano...
> 
> non le ho mai sputtanate perche' m'ha solo fatto piacere...ahahahah
> 
> pero' cazzo i viaggi della speranza che s'organizzano da un capo all'artro della penisola per il solo scopo de scopa', so' miserabili e per tali poi se fanno giudica' quando s'interagisce...





exStermy ha detto:


> E' INEVITABILE!!
> 
> a me ripeto, principalmente interessano i risvolti psicologici delle corna, pero' quanno trovo i coglioni che voleno esse strapazzati perche' se credono fighi come i falliti come te, sinceramente me scatta il lato ludico e passo er tempo divertendome pure gratis...
> 
> se tu avessi evitato dall'inizio de fa' er cojone co' me, sottovalutando il tuo nuovo amico, te saresti rismarmiato containers de merda che pero' a te nun te fa ne' cardo e ne' freddo perche' nella merda ce stai da quanno sei nato...


La frase in rosso mi ha fatto riflettere, tengo per me le riflessioni soltanto per un motivo, per non innescare polemiche inutili che chiaramente non avrebbero conclusioni adatte, visto e notato quello che succede ogni volta.
Ma una cosa vorrei scriverla, la sincerità di exStermy ( e spero sia sincero) è disarmante, perchè da la risposta a domande che mi ero posto. La risposta è data solo ed esclusivamente ad exStermy, so che siamo in pubblica, ma volendo non innescare polemiche inutili ho preferito ribadirlo qua.


----------



## exStermy (22 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> anvedi stermino mio....
> 
> 
> ti Quoto con tutto il quore....
> ...


a me frega un cazzo che nun ce spompiniamo piu' o che nun m'ha mai dato er culo...preferisco e do' piu' importanza a ben altro....

proprio come voi....

ma contenti voi contenti tutti...e ricordateve che sta a fini' er Sidol...

ahahahahahah


----------



## Ultimo (22 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> anvedi stermino mio....
> 
> 
> ti Quoto con tutto il quore....
> ...


Annù ma che lavori al 118 ? :mrgreen::mrgreen::rotfl: ma un kg di azzoli tuoi no neh :mrgreen::rotfl:


----------



## Annuccia (22 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> a me frega un cazzo che nun ce spompiniamo piu' o che nun m'ha mai dato er culo...preferisco e do' piu' importanza a ben altro....
> 
> proprio come voi....
> 
> ...




ooooooooè..il mio voleva essere una risposta positiva....una volta tanto  che ero gentile con te.....
per quanto riguardano le questioni di culo e bocca... era solo un consiglio qualora ti importasse detto cosi ....tanto per...

se nn dai importanza a quelle cose buon per te...non sta scritto da nessuna parte cosa è meglio e cosa no
l'imporatnte è ciò che piace....


stronzo...
sempre il solito


----------



## contepinceton (22 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Io non ho mai rimorchiato qua o in altri posti simili nonostante mignottoni m'avessero espresso la "curiosita'" d'incontrarme venendo addirittura a Milano...
> 
> non le ho mai sputtanate perche' m'ha solo fatto piacere...ahahahah
> 
> ...


Cucciolo TU hai iniziato la bega con me non io con te...
E così hai fatto con tutti...
E sapevo perfino il tuo canale d'informazione no?
E giocavo io con te e il tuo canale...

Le facevo una confidenza falsa, lei riferiva a te e tu sputtanavi sul forum....

Prevedibili e per giunta poco intelligenti...

Tu ti sei solo trovato a gestire la tempesta dopo che hai seminato il vento...no?

E ridi sempre meno...comunque...


----------



## Annuccia (22 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Annù ma che lavori al 118 ? :mrgreen::mrgreen::rotfl: ma un kg di azzoli tuoi no neh :mrgreen::rotfl:


eccone un altro
scusate non ho letto nulla solo questa risposta perchè sono appena entrata e mi ha colpito...anche perchè non ci sono parolacce nonostante sia stato scritto da lui...

ps
da quando in qua qua dentro ognuno si fa i cazzi suoi...?
chiama le cose per nome...


----------



## Ultimo (22 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> a me frega un cazzo che nun ce spompiniamo piu' o che nun m'ha mai dato er culo...preferisco e do' piu' importanza a ben altro....
> 
> proprio come voi....
> 
> ...


Infatti! però Stermy permettimi di dirti una cosa, c'è sempre un motivo per il quale si ha un tradimento.Quello che tu ora hai scritto è bellissimo, bellissimo nell'attimo in cui insieme avete trovato quell'armonia che vi appartiene. Ma come ben hai letto qua, e come ben sai, i meccanismi mentali che qua si adottano ( giustamente per me) sono rivolti appunto allo sfogarsi, e purtroppo a non capire quello che è il tuo messaggio. E se non passerà tempo, e se non si avrà quella forza di leggerti diversamente, ed eliminare tutto l'astio che inizialmente s'innesca nel leggerti e nel vederti esprimere nella maniera che tu ben conosci


----------



## contepinceton (22 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ooooooooè..il mio voleva essere una risposta positiva....una volta tanto  che ero gentile con te.....
> per quanto riguardano le questioni di culo e bocca... era solo un consiglio qualora ti importasse detto cosi ....tanto per...
> 
> se nn dai importanza a quelle cose buon per te...non sta scritto da nessuna parte cosa è meglio e cosa no
> ...


Statenta
Quante volte ti ho detto che il cane morde eh?
E tu ti ostini con le carezze?
E' un cane che va zittito con il bastone no?

Secondo la sua mentalità si è preso una moglie inibita...e poco ciavadora...
Perchè secondo lui è garanzia di fedeltà no?


----------



## contepinceton (22 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Infatti! però Stermy permettimi di dirti una cosa, c'è sempre un motivo per il quale si ha un tradimento.Quello che tu ora hai scritto è bellissimo, bellissimo nell'attimo in cui insieme avete trovato quell'armonia che vi appartiene. Ma come ben hai letto qua, e come ben sai, i meccanismi mentali che qua si adottano ( giustamente per me) sono rivolti appunto allo sfogarsi, e purtroppo a non capire quello che è il tuo messaggio. E se non passerà tempo, e se non si avrà quella forza di leggerti diversamente, ed eliminare tutto l'astio che inizialmente s'innesca nel leggerti e nel vederti esprimere nella maniera che tu ben conosci


Infatti io riesco a leggerlo pensandolo solo come cane e non come persona.
Un cane abbaia, scodinzola, morde...ti fa la pipì sulle braghe...caga in giro ecc..ecc.ecc...

Ma non è una persona.


----------



## Ultimo (22 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> eccone un altro
> scusate non ho letto nulla solo questa risposta perchè sono appena entrata e mi ha colpito...anche perchè non ci sono parolacce nonostante sia stato scritto da lui...
> 
> ps
> ...



Ma Annù pensavi che ti rispondesse in un'altra maniera? nonostante Stermy se ne freghi di chi può attaccarlo in quello che lui scrive, di certo non vuole creare l'occasione per farsi attaccare no? Qua siamo in guerra :mrgreen: altro che dialogo e scambio :mrgreen:

E poi con te io scherzavo U CAPISTI!! :rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (22 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Infatti io riesco a leggerlo pensandolo solo come cane e non come persona.
> Un cane abbaia, scodinzola, morde...ti fa la pipì sulle braghe...caga in giro ecc..ecc.ecc...
> 
> Ma non è una persona.


Visto Annù si creano spunti anche da una ricerca di dialogo, siamo in guerra!!


----------



## Annuccia (22 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Statenta
> Quante volte ti ho detto che il cane morde eh?
> E tu ti ostini con le carezze?
> E' un cane che va zittito con il bastone no?
> ...


non so quale sia l'argomento del giorno
se qualcuno vorrà riassumere potrei rispondere piu correttamtùnte...


ma esiste secondo te una garanzia di fedeltà??
scusa il tradimento dipende dal numero di pompini che si fanno o meno?
o dal dare o no il lato b...?


----------



## lunaiena (22 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> non so quale sia l'argomento del giorno
> se qualcuno vorrà riassumere potrei rispondere piu correttamtùnte...
> 
> 
> ...




Secondo alcuni si..


----------



## contepinceton (22 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> non so quale sia l'argomento del giorno
> se qualcuno vorrà riassumere potrei rispondere piu correttamtùnte...
> 
> 
> ...


Per me non esiste nessuna garanzia.
Ma solo un' umanissima promessa.

Non credo alla fedeltà io...
Perchè la carne è debole e lo spirito sta infermo.

Tutto può succedere tra uomo e donna.
Ma:

Finchè c'è musica si balla.


----------



## Annuccia (22 Settembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Secondo alcuni si..



andiamo bene....


----------



## @lex (22 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> La frase in rosso mi ha fatto riflettere, tengo per me le riflessioni soltanto per un motivo, per non innescare polemiche inutili che chiaramente non avrebbero conclusioni adatte, visto e notato quello che succbede ogni volta.
> Ma una cosa vorrei scriverla, la sincerità di exStermy ( e spero sia sincero) è disarmante, perchè da la risposta a domande che mi ero posto. La risposta è data solo ed esclusivamente ad exStermy, so che siamo in pubblica, ma volendo non innescare polemiche inutili ho preferito ribadirlo qua.




Ms di quale sincerità psrli? sono anni che dice di me che sono sfigsto perché sono dovuto tornsre da mia madre. che mia madre mi mantiene e non è vero. che mi sono trasferito a casa di una donns e non è vero. che mi ha caccisto da fuori di csds sua e non è vero. che mi faccio mantenere dalle donne e non e vero. che vado in verva di una donna con la cada perché. sono un profugo e non è vero. senxa aggiungere offese come l'ultima per cui mia figlia che ho adottato è d'importazione. didarmante è la sua malignità....per coryesia...


----------



## Annuccia (22 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Per me non esiste nessuna garanzia.
> Ma solo un' umanissima promessa.
> 
> Non credo alla fedeltà io...
> ...





:rock:arty:


----------



## Ultimo (22 Settembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Secondo alcuni si..



Però dai Lunapiena, non dobbiamo dividere le cose, tutto è importante! 

Se in una coppia uno dei due non sente la necessità di un qualcosa e l'altro è daccordo, tutto fila liscio, ma fila liscio se sono tutti e due daccordo.

Ora la domanda potrebbe esser questa, quale uomo non vorrebbe da sua moglie.. ehmm quello sopra descritto sopra sopra dico :mrgreen: , che poi si può anche arrivare ad un compromesso di accettazione, ma sono sicuro che un uomo VUOLE.

Dopo dipende anche dalla coppia o dall'uomo riuscire se "vuole", avere la capacità di convincere nel tempo e con le giuste maniere il partner.


----------



## contepinceton (22 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> :rock:arty:


E guardami negli occhi...
Tu vuoi farmi credere 
che se tu volessi fare la malafemmina
non ci riusciresti perchè to marito ti becca?

Ma fammi il piacere eh?
Sei troppo gatta tu...

E così viviamo in un mondo in cui solo quelle che parlano credono di essere le uniche infedeli in un mondo di fedelissime...

seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee....

Ogni uomo con un minimo di cranio
Sa
Che la sua donna
Se vuole gliela fa sotto il naso eh?

ALmeno le venete sono così...


----------



## Ultimo (22 Settembre 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> Ms di quale sincerità psrli? sono anni che dice di me che sono sfigsto perché sono dovuto tornsre da mia madre. che mia madre mi mantiene e non è vero. che mi sono trasferito a casa di una donns e non è vero. che mi ha caccisto da fuori di csds sua e non è vero. che mi faccio mantenere dalle donne e non e vero. che vado in verva di una donna con la cada perché. sono un profugo e non è vero. senxa aggiungere offese come l'ultima per cui mia figlia che ho adottato è d'importazione. didarmante è la sua malignità....per coryesia...



Angelo, non ho letto tantissime cose, ma di una cosa sono sicuro, c'è qualche post dove vicendevolmente non vi siete presi a parolacce? e come si può pensare di discutere se il tema principale e colpirsi vicendevolmente ?


----------



## @lex (22 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Angelo, non ho letto tantissime cose, ma di una cosa sono sicuro, c'è qualche post dove vicendevolmente non vi siete presi a parolacce? e come si può pensare di discutere se il tema principale e colpirsi vicendevolmente ?


Io ho sempre e solo rispisto a queste manipolazioni delle cose che ho scritto


----------



## Annuccia (22 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E guardami negli occhi...
> Tu vuoi farmi credere
> che se tu volessi fare la malafemmina
> non ci riusciresti perchè to marito ti becca?
> ...




VOLENDO è CHIARO CHE SOTTO IL NASO SI PUò FARE....
VOLENDO...

ma conte esiste anche chi non lo fa eh??

non mi reputo una fedelissima castissima purissima....
per niente...
scelgo solo di non fare certe cazzate....scelgo di non farmi prendere da certe cose che so che mi piacerebbero...

ma ti piacciono perchè certo ti fanno stare bene...fino a quando tutto va bene...
poi i cazzi successivi se qualcosa sfugge non sono affatto di carne...

esperienza personale...

ad oggi dico così..
domani non so...

perchè cmq non ho mai dato per scontato nulla...


----------



## lunaiena (22 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Però dai Lunapiena, non dobbiamo dividere le cose, tutto è importante!
> 
> Se in una coppia uno dei due non sente la necessità di un qualcosa e l'altro è daccordo, tutto fila liscio, ma fila liscio se sono tutti e due daccordo.
> 
> ...



Ci sono peró cose che una/uno non riesce a fare ....e si dovrebbe accettare...

Ma comunque tornando alla domanda volevo aggiungere...

Che per alcuni magari il tradimento è dovuto a prestazioni che non si fanno , ma non vuol dire che facendole diventi immune dal tradimento...


----------



## free (22 Settembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ci sono peró cose che una/uno non riesce a fare ....e si dovrebbe accettare...
> 
> Ma comunque tornando alla domanda volevo aggiungere...
> 
> Che per alcuni magari il tradimento è dovuto a prestazioni che non si fanno , ma non vuol dire che facendole diventi immune dal tradimento...



quoto:up:


----------



## Annuccia (22 Settembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ci sono peró cose che una/uno non riesce a fare ....e si dovrebbe accettare...
> 
> Ma comunque tornando alla domanda volevo aggiungere...
> 
> Che per alcuni magari il tradimento è dovuto a prestazioni che non si fanno , *ma non vuol dire che facendole diventi immune dal tradimento...*


*

*per NIENTE


----------



## exStermy (22 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Cucciolo TU hai iniziato la bega con me non io con te...
> E così hai fatto con tutti...
> E sapevo perfino il tuo canale d'informazione no?
> E giocavo io con te e il tuo canale...
> ...


Senz'altro, come riferisci te, sciroccato...

come se voi da soli nun ce pensate a spandere la vostra merda IN CHIARO!

ahahahahah

e rido sempre meno...pure li' hai ragione te...

ahahahahahah


----------



## contepinceton (22 Settembre 2012)

*Stermy non mi cucchi...*

Mio caro Stermy, non mi cucchi sai?

TU non hai mai voluto incontrare nessuno di qui dentro per un semplicissimo motivo:
Poi ci sarebbe stato chi conosce tuo nome, cognome e tuo volto e tu non potevi più recitare impunito la tua parte qui dentro...

La verità è che a te piace troppo insultare la gente senza metterci la faccia no?
E non mi dai certo a bere che sei qui perchè interessato alla psicologia...

Tu sei qui come morboso spettatore delle disgrazie altrui, come un lettore avido di Novella 3000...

Infatti come dice argutamente angy, poi manipoli e trasformi le cose che ti vengono riferite no?
Ora sei fiacco, perchè hai perso il canale d'informazione no?

Ma ti capisco, perchè io quella volta ho dovuto agire al contrario, organizzare un raduno per mostrare al forum intero, che io sono come dico io e non certo come si ostinava a dipingermi donna Persa...

E Persa non poteva certo permettersi questo...
Infatti dopo il raduno fui bannato.

Sui viaggi della speranza sono cose che riguardano solo i partecipanti...
E ho imparato a mie spese a tacere...

Così ora nessuno qua dentro, ha la certezza matematica, di chi io conosca o meno di persona.

E men che meno sa in che termini di rapporto stia.

Ho voluto solo mostrare nei fatti che io non racconto balle e che effettivamente vivo nel rapporto di coppia qui descritto...

TUTTI gli utenti di tradi...possono venire a trovarmi e saranno bene accolti...

Possono testimoniarlo chi di tradi ha frequentato la mia casa...

Ma secondo quel canale d'informazione lei certificava viaggi che non sono MAI avvenuti...
Ma se a lei piaceva credere così...chi ero io per smentirla?

Novella 3000?


----------



## exStermy (22 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Statenta
> Quante volte ti ho detto che il cane morde eh?
> E tu ti ostini con le carezze?
> E' un cane che va zittito con il bastone no?
> ...


ancora continui coglione?

mi' moje come io d'altronde, nun ce semo girati i pollici prima de metterce insieme...

se volevo na' monaca me sceglievo una come tu moje uscita dar convento de clausura......

ahahahahah


----------



## contepinceton (22 Settembre 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> Ms di quale sincerità psrli? sono anni che dice di me che sono sfigsto perché sono dovuto tornsre da mia madre. che mia madre mi mantiene e non è vero. che mi sono trasferito a casa di una donns e non è vero. che mi ha caccisto da fuori di csds sua e non è vero. che mi faccio mantenere dalle donne e non e vero. che vado in verva di una donna con la cada perché. sono un profugo e non è vero. senxa aggiungere offese come l'ultima per cui mia figlia che ho adottato è d'importazione. didarmante è la sua malignità....per coryesia...


Tu però sei uno stupidoto pari di lui...
Perchè ti bevi tutto quello che ti raccontano senza andare a verificare no?
E chi crede ai gossip è solo uno stupidoto no?

Anch'io se trovo uno stupidoto gi dico in faccia che è uno stupidoto...

Sei l'uomo più manipolato dalle donne che mi sia mai incontrato di leggere no?

Ma già te lo dissi...

E ne vdremo delle belle...


----------



## exStermy (22 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Infatti io riesco a leggerlo pensandolo solo come cane e non come persona.
> Un cane abbaia, scodinzola, morde...ti fa la pipì sulle braghe...caga in giro ecc..ecc.ecc...
> 
> Ma non è una persona.


ahahahah

co' te se va sempre a corpo sicuro...

ahahahah


----------



## exStermy (22 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mio caro Stermy, non mi cucchi sai?
> 
> TU non hai mai voluto incontrare nessuno di qui dentro per un semplicissimo motivo:
> Poi ci sarebbe stato chi conosce tuo nome, cognome e tuo volto e tu non potevi più recitare impunito la tua parte qui dentro...
> ...


ma te mando a caga' come ar solito, deficiente che nun capisce mai un cazzo nella sua vita e pretende de capi' l'artri...

ahahahah


----------



## dammi un nome (22 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Signori, per me e sara' la miliardesima vorta che lo dico, il problema siete voi stessi...
> 
> se sto forum fosse preso per quello che e' o dovrebbe essere e non per altri "SCOPI"....ahahahah... i casini nun scoppierebbero...
> 
> ...




ga' rasciun' yea:rock: eya


----------



## dammi un nome (22 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> La frase in rosso mi ha fatto riflettere, tengo per me le riflessioni soltanto per un motivo, per non innescare polemiche inutili che chiaramente non avrebbero conclusioni adatte, visto e notato quello che succede ogni volta.
> Ma una cosa vorrei scriverla, la sincerità di exStermy ( e spero sia sincero) è disarmante, perchè da la risposta a domande che mi ero posto. La risposta è data solo ed esclusivamente ad exStermy, so che siamo in pubblica, ma volendo non innescare polemiche inutili ho preferito ribadirlo qua.





è per questo che io lo apprezzo assai.:mrgreen:

e l ho sempre detto.

e non solo per quella sottile arte di confezionare gli insulti che bisogna riconoscergli...sto scherzando...Stermy...



ps. io mi sto sganasciando con te Ultimo. al pericottaro del conte a stermy sono morta.


----------



## dammi un nome (22 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> a me frega un cazzo che nun ce spompiniamo piu' o che nun m'ha mai dato er culo...preferisco e do' piu' importanza a ben altro....
> 
> proprio come voi....
> 
> ...


sto male.
finiscila


----------



## The Cheater (22 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mio caro Stermy, non mi cucchi sai?
> 
> TU non hai mai voluto incontrare nessuno di qui dentro per un semplicissimo motivo:
> Poi ci sarebbe stato chi conosce tuo nome, cognome e tuo volto e tu non potevi più recitare impunito la tua parte qui dentro...
> ...


Da incorniciare


----------



## dammi un nome (22 Settembre 2012)

e quale canale d informazione  avrebbe avuto stermy?



 :unhappy:


ok. lapidatemi.


----------



## @lex (22 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Tu però sei uno stupidoto pari di lui...
> Perchè ti bevi tutto quello che ti raccontano senza andare a verificare no?
> E chi crede ai gossip è solo uno stupidoto no?
> 
> ...


omadonninasantadellaverginedivicenzaedintorni!!!
ancora manipolato da persa???quantimiliardi di volte te lo devo dire?????
tu mi sei stato sulle palle appena ti ho letto e io non ho mai saputo niente di te da persa
persa dellatua vita privata a me anche se sa qualcosa non ha mai detto nulla


----------



## @lex (22 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> è per questo che io lo apprezzo assai.:mrgreen:
> 
> e l ho sempre detto.
> 
> ...


TI SEMBRERà STRANO ma una parte di lui l'ho sempre apprezzata anche io ma detto questo il continuo e ossessivo manipolare le MIE cose per una antipatia personale per una cazzata francamente me lo fa scendere non sotto i piedi ma sottoterraa propsito di onestà intellettuale
ripeto solo il fatto di fare apparire una cosa negativa che accade a milioni di uomini che si separano e che li colloca loro malgrado in una fascia debole (economicamente) della società  solo perchè questa cosa accade a me che gli sto sul culo dovrebbe far passare la voglia a chiunque di apprezzarlo
10 a 1 che mo' viene ancora a ribadire che faccio pietismi


----------



## @lex (22 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> ga' rasciun' yea:rock: eya


*ma c'ha ragione di che?????*


----------



## Sole (22 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> è per questo che io lo apprezzo assai.:mrgreen:
> 
> e l ho sempre detto.
> 
> ...


Come si  fa ad apprezzare, forumisticamente parlando, una persona che manipola e stravolge ogni informazione sugli utenti che gli stanno sulle palle? 
Dove sta la sinceritá qui, scusate?

Un esempio? Scrive che Alex è uno scroccone in cerca di donne da cui farsi mantenere. Io scrivo che in realtá Alex a volte mi aiuta economicamente anticipandomi soldi perchè non arrivo alla fine del mese (e sono la persona più nullatenente del mondo per motivi miei che non sto qui a scrivere), e lui risponde che senz'altro Alex sta lavorando in prospettiva, per avere una sistemazione futura, dandomi dell'idiota demente.

Si spinge a fare congetture su un possibile intervento di Alex nella mia separazione (cosa falsissima).

Lascio perdere la volgaritá con cui ha parlato di ME (Ultimo: di me, non di Alex) che non l'ho mai offeso. Solo perchè sto con un uomo che a lui non garba (e che, per inciso, non ho conosciuto tramite forum, ma tramite un'amica...quindi non utilizzando il forum per altri scopi, come dice lui).

Ora, nella realtá non metto in dubbio che Stermy sia un uomo apprezzabilissimo. Senz'altro è ironico e acuto. Ma QUI SOPRA, scusate, non riesco a spiegarmi come lo si possa trovare sincero e apprezzabile.


----------



## tesla (22 Settembre 2012)

ma cosa succede sul forum in questi giorni??


----------



## @lex (22 Settembre 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> TI SEMBRERà STRANO ma una parte di lui l'ho sempre apprezzata anche io ma detto questo il continuo e ossessivo manipolare le MIE cose per una antipatia personale per una cazzata francamente me lo fa scendere non sotto i piedi ma sottoterraa propsito di onestà intellettuale
> ripeto solo il fatto di fare apparire una cosa negativa che accade a milioni di uomini che si separano e che li colloca loro malgrado in una fascia debole (economicamente) della società  solo perchè questa cosa accade a me che gli sto sul culo dovrebbe far passare la voglia a chiunque di apprezzarlo
> 10 a 1 che mo' viene ancora a ribadire che faccio pietismi


e aggiungo cara la mia miciolidia che anche tu hai assistito alla prima litigata di me e stermy ti ricordi che mi chiese come era andato il mio incontro con Eleonora (mi pare che fosse quello il suo nick) di dol e io lo insultai perchè cominciò a fare congetture sullo scopo dell'incontro (del tutto innocente anche vista l'età della signora e non dico signora a caso e non solo per l'età anagrfica  di 15 anni maggiore) e tutto il resto appresso? ebben da allora ha cominciato a stravolgere e manipolare TUTTO cià che ho scritto
ti ribadisco che se per caso il tuo amichetto conte dice che io sono o sono stato manipolato da qualcuno tu sei la persona che per non so quale motivo passa da un'opinione all'altra


----------



## Ultimo (22 Settembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ci sono peró cose che una/uno non riesce a fare ....e si dovrebbe accettare...
> 
> Ma comunque tornando alla domanda volevo aggiungere...
> 
> Che per alcuni magari il tradimento è dovuto a prestazioni che non si fanno , ma non vuol dire che facendole diventi immune dal tradimento...



Sono d'accordo.


----------



## @lex (22 Settembre 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> ma cosa succede sul forum in questi giorni??


non rispondo per gli altri ma personalmente ho usato il forum (che è l'unico canale di collegamento tra me e queste persone) per togliermi un sasso dalla scarpa con  amica e con persona che non sopporto
deprecabile lo ammetto ma avevo un nodo allo stomaco che non saliva e non scendeva


----------



## Ultimo (22 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Come si  fa ad apprezzare, forumisticamente parlando, una persona che manipola e stravolge ogni informazione sugli utenti che gli stanno sulle palle?
> Dove sta la sinceritá qui, scusate?
> 
> Un esempio? Scrive che Alex è uno scroccone in cerca di donne da cui farsi mantenere. Io scrivo che in realtá Alex a volte mi aiuta economicamente anticipandomi soldi perchè non arrivo alla fine del mese (e sono la persona più nullatenente del mondo per motivi miei che non sto qui a scrivere), e lui risponde che senz'altro Alex sta lavorando in prospettiva, per avere una sistemazione futura, dandomi dell'idiota demente.
> ...


Bhe, personalmente, chiarisco e ribadisco per quel poco che ho letto delle pagine di questo 3D, che Stermy come tutti( tranne te Sole che riesci sempre nel riuscire a essere quella che sei, una signora.) è stato illeggibile.


----------



## @lex (22 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Bhe, personalmente, chiarisco e ribadisco per quel poco che ho letto delle pagine di questo 3D, che Stermy come tutti( tranne te Sole che riesci sempre nel riuscire a essere quella che sei, una signora.) è stato illeggibile.


beh apprezzalo però mi raccomando


----------



## dammi un nome (22 Settembre 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> TI SEMBRERà *STRANO *ma una parte di lui l'ho sempre apprezzata anche io ma detto questo il continuo e ossessivo manipolare le MIE cose per una antipatia personale per una cazzata francamente me lo fa scendere non sotto i piedi ma sottoterraa propsito di onestà intellettuale
> ripeto solo il fatto di fare apparire una cosa negativa che accade a milioni di uomini che si separano e che li colloca loro malgrado in una fascia debole (economicamente) della società  solo perchè questa cosa accade a me che gli sto sul culo dovrebbe far passare la voglia a chiunque di apprezzarlo
> 10 a 1 che mo' viene ancora a ribadire che faccio pietismi


no, non mi appare strano per nulla Angelo, so che non sei stupido. anzi.

e oggi la maggior parte di coloro che si separano , uno su tre ( stime di repubblica di oggi e mi basta guardarmi intorno )torna in casa con la madre, non mi sorprende affatto e io non entrerei *mai* nel merito. anzi.


----------



## dammi un nome (22 Settembre 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> e aggiungo cara la mia miciolidia che anche tu hai assistito alla prima litigata di me e stermy ti ricordi che mi chiese come era andato il mio incontro con Eleonora (mi pare che fosse quello il suo nick) di dol e io lo insultai perchè cominciò a fare congetture sullo scopo dell'incontro (del tutto innocente anche vista l'età della signora e non dico signora a caso e non solo per l'età anagrfica  di 15 anni maggiore) e tutto il resto appresso? ebben da allora ha cominciato a stravolgere e manipolare TUTTO cià che ho scritto
> ti ribadisco che se per caso il tuo amichetto conte dice che io sono o sono stato manipolato da qualcuno tu sei la persona che per non so quale motivo passa da un'opinione all'altra



*e chi ti ha mai visto* ? nemmeno ricordo, giuro, che ti abbia chiesto ste cose sul dol , se lo ha fatto comunque ti credo.


sul mio amichetto conte ...ahahah...ti dico allora che siamo da fidanzati da tempo, abbiamo già suonato insieme, e anche in quartetto, da camera ovviamente ,come sai.cosi soddisfo anche le eventuali curiosità presenti e future di chi le coltiva.:mrgreen:


----------



## dammi un nome (22 Settembre 2012)

*miiiiii*

ora capisco perchè quelllo strunz mi diede della zoccola:risata:


e mi chiese anche scusa...poi....


Stermy
:clava:










esci di fora ciccino...che ci ho due conti da fare con te...


----------



## dammi un nome (22 Settembre 2012)

> *ti ribadisco che se per caso il tuo amichetto conte dice che io sono o sono stato manipolato da qualcuno tu sei la persona che per non so quale motivo passa da un'opinione all'altra*



ma secondo te, io e conte, quando suoniamo, o parliamo sei oggetto delle nostre conversazioni?


----------



## @lex (22 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> ma secondo te, io e conte, quando suoniamo, o parliamo sei oggetto delle nostre conversazioni?


ma chi parla del conte?


----------



## @lex (22 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> *e chi ti ha mai visto* ? nemmeno ricordo, giuro, che ti abbia chiesto ste cose sul dol , se lo ha fatto comunque ti credo.
> 
> 
> sul mio amichetto conte ...ahahah...ti dico allora che siamo da fidanzati da tempo, abbiamo già suonato insieme, e anche in quartetto, da camera ovviamente ,come sai.cosi soddisfo anche le eventuali curiosità presenti e future di chi le coltiva.:mrgreen:


non ho curiosità su fiadanzamenti vari quartetti coppie o sestetti anche in sala da pranzo 
almeno io
ma al fatto che siete diventati amici il mio commento è solo uno
BRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## @lex (22 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> no, non mi appare strano per nulla Angelo, so che non sei stupido. anzi.
> 
> e oggi la maggior parte di coloro che si separano , uno su tre ( stime di repubblica di oggi e mi basta guardarmi intorno )torna in casa con la madre, non mi sorprende affatto e io non entrerei *mai* nel merito. anzi.


tu noma apprezzi chi lo fa
dopodichè questa cosa è L'ESEMPIO PIù LEGGERO DI offesa/manipolazione che mi ha fatto in questi anni
che dici definire mia figlia d'importazione perchè adottata te lo fa apprezzare di più? buon per te


----------



## dammi un nome (22 Settembre 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> non ho curiosità su fiadanzamenti vari quartetti coppie o sestetti anche in sala da pranzo
> almeno io
> ma al fatto che siete diventati amici il mio commento è solo uno
> BRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR



eccoti dimostrata la profonda differenza tra me e te.


qualsiasi cosa tu scriva, sulla tua vita personale, a me *non* interessa.


E se , dico SE, ti conoscessi anche live, avrei un motivo di piu' per rispettare* la piu  totale discrezione. 



*


----------



## dammi un nome (22 Settembre 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> tu noma apprezzi chi lo fa
> dopodichè questa cosa è L'ESEMPIO PIù LEGGERO DI offesa/manipolazione che mi ha fatto in questi anni
> che dici definire mia figlia d'importazione perchè adottata te lo fa apprezzare di più? buon per te




tu proprio non capisci angelo.

a.Io non sono qui per difenderti.


b. non ho gli strumenti per valutare chi dice o disse un tempo a chi e manco ne ne fotte


c. qui, parlo con tutti. 


d. se commento un fatto , commento il fatto, non giudico la persona .


e. io stimo l intelligenza di stermy, e molto spesso, e in qualche caso ho anche ecceduto, CONTESTO IL MODO in cui la usa. e lui lo sa.


----------



## dammi un nome (22 Settembre 2012)

*brrrrrrrrr*



Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> non ho curiosità su fiadanzamenti vari quartetti coppie o sestetti anche in sala da pranzo
> almeno io
> ma al fatto che* siete *diventati amici il mio commento è solo uno
> BRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR



che *siate*.


----------



## Minerva (22 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> che *siate*.


non è detto, secondo me.dipende


----------



## dammi un nome (22 Settembre 2012)

ps. è una balla, non suono con il conte. nè lo conosco, nè c'è storia.


fine del mio divertimento.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (22 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ossignur ...ancora questa storia di là e di qua? ma quanto tempo è passato? e chi è l'informatore? bah


l'informatore è top secret. ma mi importa il giusto. se entrano normalmente non mi importa proprio. ma quando fanno gli stronzi ...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (22 Settembre 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> No veramente admin tu sei paranoico. Nessuno è stato escluso ed è mai stato escluso ds nessuna parte. . senza voler essere offensivo ms dovresti seriamente. farti una domanda del perché ti fai tutti 'sti film compresa. la pubblicità




come se tu sapessi tutto


----------



## @lex (22 Settembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> come se tu sapessi tutto


come se TU potessi sapere tutto


----------



## dammi un nome (22 Settembre 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> come se TU potessi sapere tutto



piu di te, qui, sicuro. 


fattene una ragione. almeno su questo arrenditi.


----------



## dammi un nome (22 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> non è detto, secondo me.dipende




dicaaaaaa


----------



## Minerva (22 Settembre 2012)

il congiuntivo lo usi per qualcosa di soggettivo o dubitativo...ma se lui mentre scrive da per acclarato che il conte e tu vi conosciate è giusto così.chiaro no:unhappy: 





dammi un nome ha detto:


> dicaaaaaa


----------



## contepinceton (22 Settembre 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> omadonninasantadellaverginedivicenzaedintorni!!!
> ancora manipolato da persa???quantimiliardi di volte te lo devo dire?????
> tu mi sei stato sulle palle appena ti ho letto e io non ho mai saputo niente di te da persa
> persa dellatua vita privata a me anche se sa qualcosa non ha mai detto nulla


Non solo da lei...
Ma da tutte le donne che hai incontrato nella tua vita...
Guarda come sei ridotto...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (22 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> il congiuntivo lo usi per qualcosa di soggettivo o dubitativo...ma se lui mentre scrive da per acclarato che il conte e tu vi conosciate è giusto così.chiaro no:unhappy:



Conosciate, o conoscete ?


----------



## contepinceton (22 Settembre 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> ma cosa succede sul forum in questi giorni??



La resa dei conti no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (22 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> *e chi ti ha mai visto* ? nemmeno ricordo, giuro, che ti abbia chiesto ste cose sul dol , se lo ha fatto comunque ti credo.
> 
> 
> sul mio amichetto conte ...ahahah...ti dico allora che siamo da fidanzati da tempo, abbiamo già suonato insieme, e anche in quartetto, da camera ovviamente ,come sai.cosi soddisfo anche le eventuali curiosità presenti e future di chi le coltiva.:mrgreen:


Ma vuoi tacere che poi ci sputtana qua dentro...
Perderemo il lavoro...
Capisci? :scared::scared::scared::scared::scared::scared:

Ma ditemi se uno che ha grane con na persona invece di chiarire a 4 occhi con lei, usa un FORUM per sputtanarla...

Ma in che mondo viviamo...

So anch'io poi che le persone stanno lontane da chi conosce certi elementi...

Da non credere eh?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## free (22 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> La resa dei conti no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



caro Conte sei fissato con 'sta resa dei conti
sono tuoi parenti?:rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (22 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Conosciate, o conoscete ?


non vedi che me lo sto domandando?:sbatti:


----------



## contepinceton (22 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> ps. è una balla, non suono con il conte. nè lo conosco, nè c'è storia.
> 
> 
> fine del mio divertimento.



Pfiuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu....
Per fortuna hai smentito...
Altrimenti sventavano la tresca
e non capiscono che ci parliamo in codice attraverso la musica no....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (22 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> non vedi che me lo sto domandando?:sbatti:



Io questa emoticon la amo!! :mrgreen:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (22 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> La *resa* dei conti no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


quanto rendono?


----------



## contepinceton (22 Settembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> quanto rendono?


Caro mio penem et circen....ses...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Una volta siamo fuori dal ristorante io, la matra e aristocat...
E ari fa dobbiamo fare i conti...
E io e lei...
Noi siamo i conti!

Era quella volta che andammo a bere l'assenzio per certificare allo zio fedi che esiste ancora...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Appunto io e la matra beviamo e ari...guarda

Che tempi....


----------



## dammi un nome (22 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Pfiuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu....
> Per fortuna hai smentito...
> Altrimenti sventavano la tresca
> e non capiscono che ci parliamo in codice attraverso la musica no....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



di battute me ne vengono mille  caro conte. ma sto zitta perchè è meglio.


----------



## contepinceton (22 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> di battute me ne vengono mille  caro conte. ma sto zitta perchè è meglio.


Come sai il tema classico è 8 battute....


----------



## dammi un nome (22 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Come sai il tema classico è 8 battute....



si, ma io ho vorrei sincopare sul muso qualcuno.


----------



## contepinceton (22 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> si, ma io ho vorrei sincopare sul muso qualcuno.


[video=youtube;MSdwK-gN1eU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MSdwK-gN1eU[/video]


----------



## dammi un nome (22 Settembre 2012)

stupenda fuga.

stavo ascoltando schumann un ora fa   . carnaval. op 9.

chiarina e chopin


----------



## dammi un nome (22 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> non vedi che me lo sto domandando?:sbatti:


non lo conosco


----------



## contepinceton (22 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> stupenda fuga.
> 
> stavo ascoltando schumann un ora fa   . carnaval. op 9.
> 
> chiarina e chopin


tratte alta...questa la dedico a nausicaa...

[video=youtube;hiv8gRYqTjI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hiv8gRYqTjI&feature=related[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (22 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> stupenda fuga.
> 
> stavo ascoltando schumann un ora fa   . carnaval. op 9.
> 
> chiarina e chopin


Forse ti farebbe meglio sta roba qui...no?
Qui è semplicemente leggendaria...la first lady del pianoforte...
[video=youtube;S91cK2Z3z2I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S91cK2Z3z2I&feature=fvwrel[/video]


----------



## @lex (24 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non solo da lei...
> Ma da tutte le donne che hai incontrato nella tua vita...
> Guarda come sei ridotto...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ma vai a cagare pirla......che nonn sai roprio un cazzo di niente di me. anzi lo sai perché hai cercato di manipolarmi ma non ci sei riuscito. ....ahahahahaha patetico tentativo.....riprova


----------



## exStermy (24 Settembre 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> e aggiungo cara la mia miciolidia che anche tu hai assistito alla prima litigata di me e stermy ti ricordi che mi chiese come era andato il mio incontro con Eleonora (mi pare che fosse quello il suo nick) di dol e io lo insultai perchè cominciò a fare congetture sullo scopo dell'incontro (del tutto innocente anche vista l'età della signora e non dico signora a caso e non solo per l'età anagrfica  di 15 anni maggiore) e tutto il resto appresso? ebben da allora ha cominciato a stravolgere e manipolare TUTTO cià che ho scritto
> ti ribadisco che se per caso il tuo amichetto conte dice che io sono o sono stato manipolato da qualcuno tu sei la persona che per non so quale motivo passa da un'opinione all'altra


Ma quale Eleonora ed Eleonora, fesso...ahahahah

era n'artra....na' capazoccola che se vantava pure come fa qualcuna qua che poi se lamenta  dell'immagine...ahahahah

Sole damme retta, oltre che da' zabajone a sto sciroccato fagli pure na' cura de fosforo...

ahahahahah

hai cominciato a starmi sui coglioni da quando hai fatto il coglione co' Mari' e l'episodio co' M. t'ha fatto sali' in graduatoria...

ma tu sei proprio fesso...ti riesorto ad annarte a nasconne...

ahahahah


----------



## oscuro (24 Settembre 2012)

*Buon giorno*

Buon giorno a tutti,da dove si riprende a litigare?


----------



## @lex (24 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> piu di te, qui, sicuro.
> 
> 
> fattene una ragione. almeno su questo arrenditi.


Proprio nin vuoi capire. se lui dice che anonimo i anonimi sono/è qualcuno dei pirla chi lo contraddice. se poi aggiunge che lo fa/fanno perché escllusi/o da quel forum ribadisco che non. è così perché 
1) nessuno è mai stato escluso da quel forum (a te risulta il contrario?)
2) lui non può. saperrlo se fedi c'è mai stato di là . e non c'è mai stato e ribadisco che questa non è una congettura ma una matematica certezza

PS: a me frega un cazzo se hsi una storia col conte se non ti fosse chiaro


----------



## exStermy (24 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> ora capisco perchè quelllo strunz mi diede della zoccola:risata:
> 
> 
> e mi chiese anche scusa...poi....
> ...



ma nun da' rett' o' fess' che in quel frangente non c'entri per un cazzo...

te lo diedi per il frangente co' Federico alias K..K...

anzi manco te dissi zoccola ma a seguito de na' diatriba sul forum....(strano...ahahahah)...te dissi se c'illuminavi tu accendendo dei copertoni cosi' se vedeva meglio nella nebbia che staveno affa'...

ahahahahah

Ps: peccato, povca tvoja, m'ha i fatto brusa' sta' battuta che me ritornava bona senz'artro...comunque...

AVANTI UN ALTRO!

ahahahahahah


----------



## dammi un nome (24 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma nun da' rett' o' fess' che in quel frangente non c'entri per un cazzo...
> 
> te lo diedi per il frangente co' Federico alias K..K...
> 
> ...





no no carino, fu piu pesante ma non importa...ti cognosco animale.


tu rimani strunz lo stesso pero leggi " l arte della fuga " tred in confessionale.


----------



## dammi un nome (24 Settembre 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> Proprio nin vuoi capire. se lui dice che anonimo i anonimi sono/è qualcuno dei pirla chi lo contraddice. se poi aggiunge che lo fa/fanno perché escllusi/o da quel forum ribadisco che non. è così perché
> 1) nessuno è mai stato escluso da quel forum (a te risulta il contrario?)
> 2) lui non può. saperrlo se fedi c'è mai stato di là . e non c'è mai stato e ribadisco che questa non è una congettura ma una matematica certezza
> 
> PS: a me frega un cazzo se hsi una storia col conte se non ti fosse chiaro


:unhappyietà.


----------



## exStermy (24 Settembre 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> non ho curiosità su fiadanzamenti vari quartetti coppie o sestetti anche in sala da pranzo
> almeno io
> ma al fatto che siete diventati amici il mio commento è solo uno
> BRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


ma io nun so' curioso e me diverto se qua ci si fidanza....ahahahahah...a' ridicolo...ahahahahah me diverto e non l'ho mai negato, se coglioni come te che hanno merda da nascondere, vengono a sputtanare altre persone mettendo pure a conoscenza dettagli che i piu' ignoravano, come l'essere cocainomani, anziche' risolversi in privato le proprie faccende non stando al mercato del pesce, e perdipiu' salvaguardando la dignita' ed il rispetto anche verso se stessi visto che su sti fora tu hai da "lavorarci"...ahahahah, mentre altri (io) al posto tuo, dopo le prime tue specchiate e nobili gesta sarebbero annati a trova' prede ignari in altri lidi...

ma comunque rimani e continua cosi' che du' risate co' te e chi t'accompagna se fanno sempre ben volentieri...

ahahahahah


----------



## dammi un nome (24 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Buon giorno a tutti,da dove si riprende a litigare?




ma che camicia ti sei messo stamane, non hai proprio buon gusto


----------



## dammi un nome (24 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Forse ti farebbe meglio sta roba qui...no?
> Qui è semplicemente leggendaria...la first lady del pianoforte...
> [video=youtube;S91cK2Z3z2I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S91cK2Z3z2I&feature=fvwrel[/video]


ammore..si


----------



## oscuro (24 Settembre 2012)

*Ma*

Io così mi sento escluso però?con chi litigo?sono il teppista del forum o no?Massinfede è sparito piangendo,marco idem,i Non registrati andati,Il mio vecchio amichetto con il culo tremolante e molto a rischio.........,la disadattata è ai minimi storici,cazzo chi mi è rimasto?


----------



## @lex (24 Settembre 2012)

​


exStermy ha detto:


> Ma quale Eleonora ed Eleonora, fesso...ahahahah
> 
> era n'artra....na' capazoccola che se vantava pure come fa qualcuna qua che poi se lamenta  dell'immagine...ahahahah
> 
> ...


Ma proprio no perché su dol quella di cui parli noon c'era e manco sapeva dell'esistenza di quel forum.....sei proprio un'idiota. già. su dol mi csgavi il Cazzo e prima dello scazzo con mari' e subito dopi l'episodio con Eleonora che è romans. coglione. peccato che dol ha chiuso e non posso linkarti l'episodio e lr susseguenti manipolszioni che hai fatto dei miei scritti . non qui ma su dol...

il pianeta dei pompini ahahaha


----------



## exStermy (24 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> no no carino, fu piu pesante ma non importa...ti cognosco animale.
> 
> 
> tu rimani strunz lo stesso pero leggi " l arte della fuga " tred in confessionale.


io me ricordo la battuta sui copertoni, pero' avresti dovuto smentirmi "l'affaire" Frederik...K..K...

vabbe' ormai e' andata...e' roba vecchia...

ahahahah


----------



## Simy (24 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io così mi sento escluso però?con chi litigo?sono il teppista del forum o no?Massinfede è sparito piangendo,marco idem,i Non registrati andati,Il mio vecchio amichetto con il culo tremolante e molto a rischio.........,la disadattata è ai minimi storici,cazzo chi mi è rimasto?


Ma non ero io la teppista? :viking:


----------



## dammi un nome (24 Settembre 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> Ma proprio no perché su dol quella di cui parli noon c'era e manco sapeva dell'esistenza di quel forum.....sei proprio un'idiota. già. su dol mi csgavi il Cazzo e prima dello scazzo con mari' e subito dopi l'episodio con Eleonora che è *romans. c*oglione. peccato che dol ha chiuso e non posso linkarti l'episodio e lr susseguenti manipolszioni che hai fatto dei miei scritti . non qui ma su dol...
> 
> il pianeta dei pompini ahahaha



? che so' io ?


----------



## milli (24 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io così mi sento escluso però?con chi litigo?sono il teppista del forum o no?Massinfede è sparito piangendo,marco idem,i Non registrati andati,Il mio vecchio amichetto con il culo tremolante e molto a rischio.........,la disadattata è ai minimi storici,cazzo chi mi è rimasto?


Tutti messi in fuga   Oggi non si litiga, forse


----------



## dammi un nome (24 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> io me ricordo la battuta sui copertoni, pero' avresti dovuto smentirmi "l'affaire" Frederik...K..K...
> 
> vabbe' ormai e' andata...e' roba vecchia...
> 
> ahahahah


ma ricordo si ...ma forrse hai ragione tu ma in fondo non me frega.


mi ami tanto vero?


----------



## dammi un nome (24 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Ma non ero io la teppista? :viking:


bella vichinga, _vien chi che te manovri_


----------



## oscuro (24 Settembre 2012)

*Milli*

Buon giorno splendida presenza,ti va di litigare?di insultarmi?:rotfl:


----------



## dammi un nome (24 Settembre 2012)

milli ha detto:


> Tutti messi in fuga   Oggi non si litiga, forse


ciao milli


----------



## @lex (24 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> :unhappyietà.


Pietà lo dico io perché t farti capire mexza cosa bisogna spiegartels 100 volte


----------



## exStermy (24 Settembre 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> ​Ma proprio no perché su dol quella di cui parli noon c'era e manco sapeva dell'esistenza di quel forum.....sei proprio un'idiota. già. su dol mi csgavi il Cazzo e prima dello scazzo con mari' e subito dopi l'episodio con Eleonora che è romans. coglione. peccato che dol ha chiuso e non posso linkarti l'episodio e lr susseguenti manipolszioni che hai fatto dei miei scritti . non qui ma su dol...
> 
> il pianeta dei pompini ahahaha


tu si' propr' scem'....

quella capazoccola stava gia' su Dol ed e' venuta pure qua dopo, e dopo nick diversi,s'e' rimessa pure lo stesso...

a scirocca', facce ride...

ahahahahah


----------



## oscuro (24 Settembre 2012)

*Simy*

Posso chiederti un favore?Hai un amico tosto,ma tosto sul serio,puoi chiedergli di registrarsi per venire a predersi una dose di calci in culo dal teppista del forum?:rotflerò non sti personaggi che si vedono ultimamamente,uno tipo angelo o stermy,con cui intreprendere una corrispondenza seria e duratura....!!


----------



## exStermy (24 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> ma ricordo si ...ma forrse hai ragione tu ma in fondo non me frega.
> 
> 
> mi ami tanto vero?


non comprendo i tuoi dubbi...

ma cerrrrrrrrrrto...

ahahahahah


----------



## Simy (24 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Posso chiederti un favore?Hai un amico tosto,ma tosto sul serio,puoi chiedergli di registrarsi per venire a predersi una dose di calci in culo dal teppista del forum?:rotflerò non sti personaggi che si vedono ultimamamente,uno tipo angelo o stermy,con cui intreprendere una corrispondenza seria e duratura....!!


stavo pensando di chiederlo al mannaja? che ne pensi? :rotfl:


----------



## exStermy (24 Settembre 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> Pietà lo dico io perché t farti capire mexza cosa bisogna spiegartels 100 volte


ha parlato er furmine de guera....

ahahahahah


----------



## dammi un nome (24 Settembre 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> Pietà lo dico io perché t farti capire mexza cosa bisogna spiegartels 100 volte



Angelo, ho altro per la testa. queste sono pu tta na te.!


----------



## oscuro (24 Settembre 2012)

*Simy*

Ecco cazzo!IL MANNAJA.....però ,gran bella idea.......certo!!:up:


----------



## dammi un nome (24 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> non comprendo i tuoi dubbi...
> 
> ma cerrrrrrrrrrto...
> 
> ahahahahah


ealooooooo:embolo:ra sbrigati a leggere quella caaaaaaaaaaaazzo di arte dell fuga!


----------



## dammi un nome (24 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Posso chiederti un favore?Hai un amico tosto,ma tosto sul serio,puoi chiedergli di registrarsi per venire a predersi una dose di calci in culo dal teppista del forum?:rotflerò non sti personaggi che si vedono ultimamamente,uno tipo angelo o stermy,*con cui intreprendere una corrispondenza seria e duratura*....!!


ahahahhaha:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## @lex (24 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> tu si' propr' scem'....
> 
> quella capazoccola stava gia' su Dol ed e' venuta pure qua dopo, e dopo nick diversi,s'e' rimessa pure lo stesso...
> 
> ...


in ogni caso non è quello l'episodio e nn è quella la persona
e la capozoccola come la chiami tu a me non risulta fosse su dol e anche ci fosse stata io non lo so
e  quando ero su dol mai sentita nè mai vista


----------



## dammi un nome (24 Settembre 2012)

oscuro, sei invitato pure te. a leggere " aiuto" in privè.

stermy non l puo' leggere se non si iscrive


----------



## oscuro (24 Settembre 2012)

*Si*

Ci sarebbe cheater,a dire il vero è talmente un personaggio che incomincio a far fatica a litigarci,come faccio ad odiare un che mi fa ridere?io ho bisogno DI ODIARE QUALCUNO,qualcuno che sia DEGNO DEL MIO ODIO!!!


----------



## @lex (24 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> ? che so' io ?


eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeehhhhhhhhh??????????'


----------



## dammi un nome (24 Settembre 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> in ogni caso non è quello l'episodio e nn è quella la persona
> e la capozoccola come la chiami tu a me non risulta fosse su dol e anche ci fosse stata io non lo so
> e  quando ero su dol mai sentita nè mai vista



la capozoccola era " Quella "? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (24 Settembre 2012)

*Micio*

Corro,ma ti avviso se trovo quello giusto per litigare ritorno qui!


----------



## dammi un nome (24 Settembre 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeehhhhhhhhh??????????'


stamane ( fosse solo oggi ) mi stai facendo venire il nervoso. leggi.


----------



## Simy (24 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ecco cazzo!IL MANNAJA.....però ,gran bella idea.......certo!!:up:


:festa:

dai dai facciamolo venire qui!


----------



## dammi un nome (24 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Corro,ma ti avviso se trovo quello giusto per litigare ritorno qui!


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: ho sputato l acqua


----------



## dammi un nome (24 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> :festa:
> 
> dai dai facciamolo venire qui!



Kreti


----------



## exStermy (24 Settembre 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> in ogni caso non è quello l'episodio e nn è quella la persona
> e la capozoccola come la chiami tu a me non risulta fosse su dol e anche ci fosse stata io non lo so
> e  quando ero su dol mai sentita nè mai vista


te riconfermo che in graduatoria ce sei salito per aver fatto er coglione con le due persone che ho citato in chiaro e della capazoccola me ne po' frega' de meno, visto pure che sta e stava ex-aequo co' na frega de artre capezoccole...ahahahah

tanto le dovevamo, poco distintamente la salutiamo..

ahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (24 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> la capozoccola era " Quella "? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


ma no...non quella...quell'artra...

ahahahahah


----------



## Ultimo (24 Settembre 2012)

Prima pensavo, ma a pagina cento si vince qualcosa? Arrivati a pagina cento, mi accorsi ,mi accorgii, mi accorgetti che non fu era è così. 

Aspetto la pagina duecento :rock::cincin2:


----------



## dammi un nome (24 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma no...non quella...quell'artra...
> 
> ahahahahah


ah..la vice...si


----------



## dammi un nome (24 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Prima pensavo, ma a pagina cento si vince qualcosa? Arrivati a pagina cento, mi accorsi ,mi accorgii, mi accorgetti che non fu era è così.
> 
> Aspetto la pagina duecento :rock::cincin2:



ciao bestio.


----------



## Simy (24 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> Kreti


è un nostro amico :carneval:


----------



## dammi un nome (24 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> te riconfermo che in graduatoria ce sei salito per aver fatto er coglione con le due persone che ho citato in chia*ro e della capazoccola me ne po' frega' de meno, visto pure che sta e stava ex-aequo co' na frega de artre capezoccole...ahahahah*
> 
> tanto le dovevamo, poco distintamente la salutiamo..
> 
> ahahahahah


:rotflra ho le lacrime. basta non ti posso leggere piu devo lavorare!


tu fai il dovere tuo intanto.


----------



## exStermy (24 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Prima pensavo, ma a pagina cento si vince qualcosa? Arrivati a pagina cento, mi accorsi ,mi accorgii, mi accorgetti che non fu era è così.
> 
> Aspetto la pagina duecento :rock::cincin2:


hai un compiuterrr ritardato...

io sto a pag. 264 ma e' perche' so' troooooppo avanti...

ahahahah


----------



## @lex (24 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> te riconfermo che in graduatoria ce sei salito per aver fatto er coglione con le due persone che ho citato in chiaro e della capazoccola me ne po' frega' de meno, visto pure che sta e stava ex-aequo co' na frega de artre capezoccole...ahahahah
> 
> tanto le dovevamo, poco distintamente la salutiamo..
> 
> ahahahahah


te riconfermo che hai cominciato a manipolare e distorcere quello che scrivevo ben prima dello scazzo con mari' e subito dopo l'episodio della romana 
tanto le dovevo inegregio ahahhahah


Pompino settebellezze
ahahahahahahahha


----------



## @lex (24 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> la capozoccola era " Quella "? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


ma che minchia ridi?


----------



## exStermy (24 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> :rotflra ho le lacrime. basta non ti posso leggere piu devo lavorare!
> 
> 
> tu fai il dovere tuo intanto.


NONE!

ahahah


----------



## @lex (24 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> :rotflra ho le lacrime. basta non ti posso leggere piu devo lavorare!
> 
> 
> tu fai il dovere tuo intanto.


vedo che con l'età la tua signorilità è aumentata esponenzialmente
complimenti


----------



## Ultimo (24 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> ciao bestio.


:triste::simy: la seconda faccina serve per tirarmi su il morale


----------



## exStermy (24 Settembre 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> te riconfermo che hai cominciato a manipolare e distorcere quello che scrivevo ben prima dello scazzo con mari' e subito dopo l'episodio della romana
> tanto le dovevo inegregio ahahhahah
> 
> 
> ...


ue', tu hai cominciato subito ad appalesare quanto eri e sei kazzone...

nun te sottovaluta' mo'...

ahahahah


----------



## @lex (24 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ue', tu hai cominciato subito ad appalesare quanto eri e sei kazzone...
> 
> nun te sottovaluta' mo'...
> 
> ahahahah


quindi conferrmi che ho ragione io
per me va bene così
saluti e baci


----------



## Ultimo (24 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> hai un compiuterrr ritardato...
> 
> io sto a pag. 264 ma e' perche' so' troooooppo avanti...
> 
> ahahahah



auahhaahahahahahahaahaha touchè .. strunz 



AZZO quasi 300 pagine de strunzate


----------



## Annuccia (24 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> è un nostro amico :carneval:


CIAO SIMY CARA...
su cosa si discute oggi???


----------



## exStermy (24 Settembre 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> quindi conferrmi che ho ragione io
> per me va bene così
> saluti e baci


io ti ho confermato stocazzo...

anzi tu confermi che si' propr' scem' ed i carci in culo che te piji dalla vita so' tutti strameritati...

ahahahah


----------



## Ultimo (24 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> CIAO SIMY CARA...
> su cosa si discute oggi???



Annù ma anche a te che sei Sicula come me il compiuter ti è arrivato a pagina 164? auahaaaahhaa voglio morireeeeeeee


----------



## @lex (24 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> io ti ho confermato stocazzo...
> 
> anzi tu confermi che si' propr' scem' ed i carci in culo che te piji dalla vita so' tutti strameritati...
> 
> ahahahah


beh meglio scemo che un idiota che manipola le cose degli altri per una cazzata arrivando sempre per la stessa cazzata successa sei anni prima a definire una ragazzina "d'importazione"


----------



## Simy (24 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> CIAO SIMY CARA...
> su cosa si discute oggi???



buongiorno tesoro bello! 
ancora non lo so...ma oggi sono parecchio incasinata in ufficio...mi vedete online ma leggo poco...


----------



## @lex (24 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> CIAO SIMY CARA...
> su cosa si discute oggi???


dell'inesistente onestà intellettuale di exstermy
interessa l'articolo?


----------



## exStermy (24 Settembre 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> beh meglio scemo che un idiota che manipola le cose degli altri per una cazzata arrivando sempre per la stessa cazzata successa sei anni prima a definire una ragazzina "d'importazione"


questo e' il film che te sei fatto nella tua capoccia e riguardatelo pure, a me freghi meno di un cazzo...

il tuo starmi sul cazzo e' per ben altro ma continua pure a crede d'esse Lancillotto e godite la tua Ginevra...

(finche' te dura...)

ahahahahah


----------



## Annuccia (24 Settembre 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> dell'inesistente onestà intellettuale di exstermy
> interessa l'articolo?



scusa se è inesistente come dici..perchè state li a scrivere pagine e pagine....?


----------



## exStermy (24 Settembre 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> dell'inesistente onestà intellettuale di exstermy
> interessa l'articolo?


a me poij di' pure che so' pedofilo, m'arimbarza mentre a te la verita' te fa rode er culo

ahahahahah


----------



## dammi un nome (24 Settembre 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> dell'inesistente onestà intellettuale di exstermy
> interessa l'articolo?


Angelo, è un tuo limite. sei malevolo. sempre. non ti rilassi mai. sembra che tu combatta contro te stesso.

sei intelligente ma ti frega il carattere. 


che è una cosa comune eh...non credere, anche io ho i miei...ma tu si' irritante..perchè mantieni sempre lo stesso modus operandi.

Meglio Annuccia non te lo poteva dire.


----------



## exStermy (24 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> scusa se è inesistente come dici..perchè state li a scrivere pagine e pagine....?


porello fa tanta pena perche' e' sfankulato da tutti e da tutte....(quasi...ahahahah)

manipolano tutti...

ahahahahahahah


----------



## dammi un nome (24 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> a me poij di' pure che so' pedofilo, m'arimbarza mentre a te la verita' te fa rode er culo
> 
> ahahahahah



ammè midicichemiaammi pero?


----------



## Annuccia (24 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> porello fa tanta pena perche' e' sfankulato da tutti e da tutte....(quasi...ahahahah)
> 
> manipolano tutti...
> 
> ahahahahahahah



perchè mai???
angelo cose è successo(non ho letto e non ne ho voglia)...
io non ti ho mai sgfanculato...credo...no no...non lo faccio mai....
racconta caro...
che ti hanno fatto questi bambini cattivi??


----------



## exStermy (24 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> ammè midicichemiaammi pero?


NOOOOOOOOOONE!!!

ahahahahah


----------



## @lex (24 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> a me poij di' pure che so' pedofilo, m'arimbarza mentre a te la verita' te fa rode er culo
> 
> ahahahahah


il contrario
a me farodere il culo la menzogna


----------



## exStermy (24 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> Angelo, è un tuo limite. sei malevolo. sempre. non ti rilassi mai. sembra che tu combatta contro te stesso.
> 
> sei intelligente ma ti frega il carattere.
> 
> ...


Intelligente?

ahahahahahahah

ao' se fosse un pelo intelligente da mo' che spariva da qua ed annava ad inkula' altri ignari "acquirenti" o almeno agiva con piu' "discrezione"...

quindi mo' pure intelligente....ahahahahahah....la migliore della giornata....pero' e' ancora presto...

ahahahahahahah


----------



## dammi un nome (24 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> NOOOOOOOOOONE!!!
> 
> ahahahahah





sicuro?


----------



## dammi un nome (24 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Intelligente?
> 
> ahahahahahahah
> 
> ...



se è un masochista so' cazzi sua.


----------



## exStermy (24 Settembre 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> il contrario
> a me farodere il culo la menzogna


tipo il cocainomane annunciato da te stesso urbi et orbi?

ahahahah

ma si' n'esperimento scientifico?

ahahahahah


----------



## @lex (24 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> Angelo, è un tuo limite. sei malevolo. sempre. non ti rilassi mai. sembra che tu combatta contro te stesso.
> 
> sei intelligente ma ti frega il carattere.
> 
> ...


primo malevolo lo dici a tua sorella
secondo mi stai dicendo che le manipolazioni di stermy in questi anni sono io c he le ho viste? ù
quindi proprio il contrario
la malevola sei tu che difendi uno stronzo del genere


----------



## exStermy (24 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> sicuro?


aspe' che guardo...

ahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (24 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> se è un masochista so' cazzi sua.


io non avrei usato quell'aggettivo...

ahahahahah


----------



## @lex (24 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> tipo il cocainomane annunciato da te stesso urbi et orbi?
> 
> ahahahah
> 
> ...


eccolA QUI L'ULTIMA MANIèOLAZIONE
IO HO SCRITTO che ho usato per qualche mese e questo non fa di me un cocainomane
i cocainomani sono persone dipendenti e che ne hanno bisogno tutti i giorni e io non lo sono e questo fa di te quello che scrivo da anni
la merda della terra


----------



## exStermy (24 Settembre 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> primo malevolo lo dici a tua sorella
> secondo mi stai dicendo che le manipolazioni di stermy in questi anni sono io c he le ho viste? ù
> quindi proprio il contrario
> la malevola sei tu che difendi uno stronzo del genere


ao' rottoinculo mo' hai scassato er cazzo...

hai n'immagine da pezzo di merda non per le cose dette da Sterminator ma per le sfankulate che le tue ex-prede t'hanno dato e te lo ripeto, ar posto tuo m'avrebbero fatto bazzicare altri lidi per rifarme la verginita'...

er tuo teatrino co' Quintina e Hirohito co' confessioni ed aggiunte de altre tasselli ar tuo mosaico chi l'ha fatto Sterminator?

ma rob' de matt'...tu non stai bene...

ahahahahahahahah


----------



## dammi un nome (24 Settembre 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> primo malevolo lo dici a tua sorella
> secondo mi stai dicendo che le manipolazioni di stermy in questi anni sono io c he le ho viste? ù
> quindi proprio il contrario
> la malevola sei tu che difendi uno stronzo del genere


secondo te io lo sono per molti motivi, tutti.

quindi non fa testo comunque quello che pensi su di me. dico davvero, in totale serenità.

io non lo difendo, e lui lo sa, ve la state giocando tra di voi, e solo per il fatto che mi hai insultata appena sei entrato qui vedendomi con questo  nik, -e poi ti sei scusato-per poi continuare ancora... successivamente per altri motivi è da mo' che avrei dovuto mandartici.

e invece sto ancora qua nella speranza che tu ti possa ripigliare, ma non per me, ma per la tua serenità, che vede merda e solo merda in tutti gli angoli del pianeta, e non sa distinguere il sole dalla luna.

ho finito


----------



## dammi un nome (24 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ao' rottoinculo mo' hai scassato er cazzo...
> 
> hai n'immagine da pezzo di merda non per le cose dette da Sterminator ma per le sfankulate che le tue ex-prede t'hanno dato e te lo ripeto, ar posto tuo m'avrebbero fatto bazzicare altri lidi per rifarme la verginita'...
> 
> ...


quelle con Mk. poi...


----------



## @lex (24 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ao' rottoinculo mo' hai scassato er cazzo...
> 
> hai n'immagine da pezzo di merda non per le cose dette da Sterminator ma per le sfankulate che le tue ex-prede t'hanno dato e te lo ripeto, ar posto tuo m'avrebbero fatto bazzicare altri lidi per rifarme la verginita'...
> 
> ...


che c'è?  non puoi portare avanti la cosa perchè posso postarti quello che ho scritto esattamente e non puoi darmi più del cocaINOMANE SENA FARE UNA FIGURA DI MERDA E SPOSTI ILDISCORSO su un altro argomento?
ridicolo e patetico sei 
m'arimbarza ahahahahahahah lo vedo ahahhaha
niente pompini ierisera? 
opsssss tu moje te schifa così tanto che nun te li fa
e poi idiota quli ex prede?
1 preda mk
fai il nome delle altre se ci riesci (sempre che altre ce ne siano state che mi hanno sfanculato)
almeno quando manipoli cerca di essere preciso ma capisco che l'età avanza e quindi oltre al cazzo non ti funziona manco più il cervello
ahahahahahahaha


----------



## exStermy (24 Settembre 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> eccolA QUI L'ULTIMA MANIèOLAZIONE
> IO HO SCRITTO che ho usato per qualche mese e questo non fa di me un cocainomane
> i cocainomani sono persone dipendenti e che ne hanno bisogno tutti i giorni e io non lo sono e questo fa di te quello che scrivo da anni
> la merda della terra


per me sei totalmente inaffidabile anche per quello oltre che per le tue cazzate viste in diretta su questo e l'altro schermo...non ultimo il teatrino dell'altro giorno...

a te manca qualche rotella...e mica poche..


----------



## Minerva (24 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> tipo il cocainomane annunciato da te stesso urbi et orbi?
> 
> ahahahah
> 
> ...


ma a te  interessa a quale scopo? questo continuo a non capirlo.
un uomo che si ritiene al di sopra di queste cose non sta su di un forum a ridere dietro ogni disgrazia vera o presunta, spiattellata o dichiarata.
ho sempre dato del pettegolo al conte ma guarda che tu lo stai battendo


----------



## @lex (24 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> secondo te io lo sono per molti motivi, tutti.
> 
> quindi non fa testo comunque quello che pensi su di me. dico davvero, in totale serenità.
> 
> ...


non nutrire speranze che me ne frega una sega


----------



## dammi un nome (24 Settembre 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> non nutrire speranze che me ne frega una sega



Si vede.


----------



## exStermy (24 Settembre 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> che c'è?  non puoi portare avanti la cosa perchè posso postarti quello che ho scritto esattamente e non puoi darmi più del cocaINOMANE SENA FARE UNA FIGURA DI MERDA E SPOSTI ILDISCORSO su un altro argomento?
> ridicolo e patetico sei
> m'arimbarza ahahahahahahah lo vedo ahahhaha
> niente pompini ierisera?
> ...


fottiti sciroccato...

pijatela intercooler...

ahahahahah


----------



## Minerva (24 Settembre 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> che c'è? non puoi portare avanti la cosa perchè posso postarti quello che ho scritto esattamente e non puoi darmi più del cocaINOMANE SENA FARE UNA FIGURA DI MERDA E SPOSTI ILDISCORSO su un altro argomento?
> ridicolo e patetico sei
> m'arimbarza ahahahahahahah lo vedo ahahhaha
> niente pompini ierisera?
> ...


e naturalmente a te piace rispondere a tono in un escalation infinita.


----------



## @lex (24 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> per me sei totalmente inaffidabile anche per quello oltre che per le tue cazzate viste in diretta su questo e l'altro schermo...non ultimo il teatrino dell'altro giorno...
> 
> a te manca qualche rotella...e mica poche..


l'importante è che le rotelle a posto ce le abbia tu tranquillo


----------



## Minerva (24 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> quelle con Mk. poi...


....ce n'era bisogno.


----------



## exStermy (24 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> quelle con Mk. poi...


ma dai l'ha minacciata d'andarle a spaccare la testa e le ha dato pure della baldracca che se lo scopava cor marito appena morto e sto rottoinculo ce deve scassa' pure i coglioni affa' finta de risentirsi?

ahahahahahah


----------



## Annuccia (24 Settembre 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> non nutrire speranze che me ne frega una sega



non credo che nn ti importi.....
altrimenti non staresti qui a dibattere....

hai persino incluso una sua frase nella tua FIRMA....
se a me nn frega nulla di qualcuno...se quel che dice mi rimbalza lo faccio rimbalzare...invece di ripigliarlo...lanciarlo poi ripigliarlo....

ti da fastidio ciò che dice ste???
ma sai ma quante volte.....
fermati allora....

ma se contuinui significa che ti piace...


----------



## exStermy (24 Settembre 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> l'importante è che le rotelle a posto ce le abbia tu tranquillo


ma te sta a manca' l'acqua pe' caso?

ci sono sviluppi che ci vuoi dire?

ahahahah


----------



## @lex (24 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> e naturalmente a te piace rispondere a tono in un escalation infinita.


non mi piace ma mi piace ancora meno lasciare senza risposta
per me è il male minore
figli di importazione ne hai tu?


----------



## Minerva (24 Settembre 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> non mi piace ma mi piace ancora meno lasciare senza risposta
> per me è il male minore
> figli di importazione ne hai tu?


infatti quella è una vigliaccata 
alla quale certo che avrei reagito:1 volta.dopodiché ignorato per sempre...non foraggiato con mille altri argomenti.cercando se possibile di fare anche peggio


----------



## @lex (24 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma dai l'ha minacciata d'andarle a spaccare la testa e le ha dato pure della baldracca che se lo scopava cor marito appena morto e sto rottoinculo ce deve scassa' pure i coglioni affa' finta de risentirsi?
> 
> ahahahahahah


se ne sono accorti tutti che non era una vera minaccia in primis lei che non mi ha mai più visto nè sentito manco in cartolina
LE ha dato chi?
Se LO scopava chi?


----------



## @lex (24 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> non credo che nn ti importi.....
> altrimenti non staresti qui a dibattere....
> 
> hai persino incluso una sua frase nella tua FIRMA....
> ...


ma chi ha detto che me ne frega? se l'hai letto te lo sei sognato stanotte
a me non va che si manipolino e dicano menzogne sui di me
è lui che dice che gli rimbalza e poi gli parte la brocca
a me interessa eccome che non vengano distrote e raccontate cose di me false


----------



## @lex (24 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> infatti quella è una vigliaccata
> alla quale certo che avrei reagito:1 volta.dopodiché ignorato per sempre...non foraggiato con mille altri argomenti.cercando se possibile di fare anche peggio


tu sei una signora
tu sei intelligente
tu sei superiore
io no


----------



## exStermy (24 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma a te  interessa a quale scopo? questo continuo a non capirlo.
> un uomo che si ritiene al di sopra di queste cose non sta su di un forum a ridere dietro ogni disgrazia vera o presunta, spiattellata o dichiarata.
> ho sempre dato del pettegolo al conte ma guarda che tu lo stai battendo


ma te ripeto che l'unica cosa che me diverte e' vede' perche' a certi la sfiga li perseguita...ahahahahah

sui casi raccontati ce sta er filtro di cio' che uno omette volutamente, ma sui teatrini in diretta sti filtri saltano o dovrebbero saltare sempre se tutte le rotelle stanno al posto loro...

a me che stiano insieme il pirla e sole frega un chezz e MANCO LO SAPEVO come credo in tantissimi qua, solo che m'ha divertito come la sparata da sboroni che hanno fatto, s'e' rivelata un boomerang ed era mejo se continuavano a starsene zitti o ad essere piu' discreti e meno sboroni nel volerse vendica' nei confronti di qualcuno.....

per me...pero' ammetto i miei limiti..

ahahahahah


----------



## dammi un nome (24 Settembre 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> tu sei una signora
> tu sei intelligente
> tu sei superiore
> io no



sbagli. è il tuo comportamento che non è.


----------



## @lex (24 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> non credo che nn ti importi.....
> altrimenti non staresti qui a dibattere....
> 
> hai persino incluso una sua frase nella tua FIRMA....
> ...


l'ultima frase
no non mi piace ma mi piace ancora meno lasciare stare


----------



## @lex (24 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma te ripeto che l'unica cosa che me diverte e' vede' perche' a certi la sfiga li perseguita...ahahahahah
> 
> sui casi raccontati ce sta er filtro di cio' che uno omette volutamente, ma sui teatrini in diretta sti filtri saltano o dovrebbero saltare sempre se tutte le rotelle stanno al posto loro...
> 
> ...


e qui viene fuori tutta la tau MALAFEDE r MALIGNITA' PERchè sole non ha mai scritto nulla per vendicarsi di quaLCUNO
VOLTAGABBANA  del cazzo
ahahahha


----------



## @lex (24 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> sbagli. è il tuo comportamento che non è.


GRAZIE PER LA CONSULENZA PSICOLOGICA
MA PUOI FArne a meno
a me non serve
e non mandarmi la fattura:rotfl:


----------



## dammi un nome (24 Settembre 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> GRAZIE PER LA CONSULENZA PSICOLOGICA
> MA PUOI FArne a meno
> a me non serve
> e non mandarmi la fattura:rotfl:



Bene, allora , la prossima volta, sei invitato a non entrare di nuovo sul forum anche per insultare me.prima che accaddesse tutto sto casino con Sole.

Io ho cercato di comunicare con te. non è possibile. quindi mi sposto.


abbi cura di te e saluti.


----------



## exStermy (24 Settembre 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> se ne sono accorti tutti che non era una vera minaccia in primis lei che non mi ha mai più visto nè sentito manco in cartolina
> LE ha dato chi?
> Se LO scopava chi?


ma tu mo' che cazzo cerchi?

goditi la figura da sborroni che avete fatto e datte na regolata per il futuro, sciroccato...


----------



## @lex (24 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> Bene, allora , la prossima volta, sei invitato a non entrare di nuovo sul forum anche per insultare me.prima che accaddesse tutto sto casino con Sole.
> 
> Io ho cercato di comunicare con te. non è possibile. quindi mi sposto.
> 
> ...


invita invita
cercato di comunicare cosa?
non rispondere e spostati come ti pare


----------



## exStermy (24 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> infatti quella è una vigliaccata
> alla quale certo che avrei reagito:1 volta.dopodiché ignorato per sempre...non foraggiato con mille altri argomenti.cercando se possibile di fare anche peggio


ha sempre vomitato merda e mo' lo voj aiuta' a rifarse na' verginita'?...

spettacolare...

ahahahahah


----------



## @lex (24 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma tu mo' che cazzo cerchi?
> 
> goditi la figura da sborroni che avete fatto e datte na regolata per il futuro, sciroccato...


io nulla
tu invecen stamattina che cercavi
i tuoi consigli te li puoi sbattere su per il culo
visto che il contrario a tu moje nun poi fa
ahhahahahahhhahahhahah

il giardino dei finzi pompini
ahaahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## @lex (24 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ha sempre vomitato merda e mo' lo voj aiuta' a rifarse na' verginita'?...
> 
> spettacolare...
> 
> ahahahahah


quasi quanto la tua malafede
ahahahahahaah
*Profondo pompino
ahahahahahahahah*


----------



## exStermy (24 Settembre 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> ma chi ha detto che me ne frega? se l'hai letto te lo sei sognato stanotte
> a me non va che si manipolino e dicano menzogne sui di me
> è lui che dice che gli rimbalza e poi gli parte la brocca
> a me interessa eccome che non vengano distrote e raccontate cose di me false


quindi non sei coglione tu nel comportarti ma solo gli altri?


----------



## exStermy (24 Settembre 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> tu sei una signora
> tu sei intelligente
> io no


nun te sforza' che s'e' gia' capito...da mo'?

ahahahahah


----------



## @lex (24 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> quindi non sei coglione tu nel comportarti ma solo gli altri?


nono lo sono eccome
ma solo in risposta a quella degli altri
a cominciare dalla tua maledetto bastardo:mrgreen:

*Alice nel paese dei pompini
ahahahahahaahaha*


----------



## @lex (24 Settembre 2012)

*Pompino il 4 luglio
ahahahaahahahahahahah*


----------



## exStermy (24 Settembre 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> quasi quanto la tua malafede
> ahahahahahaah
> *Profondo pompino
> ahahahahahahahah*


e certo malafede sempre negli artri...porello...ahahahah

beh comunque, caro sciroccato, godite er rodimento de culo pe' l'ennesima figura de merda da sborrone pure abusivo...

ahahahahahah


----------



## @lex (24 Settembre 2012)

*meglio un pompino oggi che un pompino domani
ahahahaahahahah*


----------



## @lex (24 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> e certo malafede sempre negli artri...porello...ahahahah
> 
> beh comunque, caro sciroccato, godite er rodimento de culo pe' l'ennesima figura de merda da sborrone pure abusivo...
> 
> ahahahahahah


puoi dirlo forte caro bastardo



*Se questo è un pompino
ahahaahahaahah*


----------



## exStermy (24 Settembre 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> nono lo sono eccome
> ma solo in risposta a quella degli altri
> a cominciare dalla tua maledetto bastardo:mrgreen:
> 
> ...


certo certo mondo crudele...

n'artro genio incompreso...

ahahahahah

e statt'accort ancora scoprono che posti dar cesso e te licenziano a carci in culo...ahahahah

pensa se succedesse....l'affitto a casina de mammina chi o' paga piu' poi?

ahahahahahah


----------



## @lex (24 Settembre 2012)

*Caccia a pompino rosso 
ahahahhaah*


----------



## Minerva (24 Settembre 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> nono lo sono eccome
> ma *solo in risposta a quella degli altri
> *a cominciare dalla tua maledetto bastardo:mrgreen:
> 
> ...


questa tua filosofia è pessima .se affermiamo che una persona è stronza comportandoci allo stesso modo automaticamente perdiamo il diritto di rinfacciarglielo


----------



## @lex (24 Settembre 2012)

*il marchese del pompino
ahahahhahahashhhhahh*


----------



## exStermy (24 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> questa tua filosofia è pessima .se affermiamo che una persona è stronza comportandoci allo stesso modo automaticamente perdiamo il diritto di rinfacciarglielo


Mine' allor' si' scem' pur' tu...

ahahahahah


----------



## @lex (24 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> questa tua filosofia è pessima .se affermiamo che una persona è stronza comportandoci allo stesso modo automaticamente perdiamo il diritto di rinfacciarglielo


è pessima per te


----------



## exStermy (24 Settembre 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> *il marchese del pompino
> ahahahhahahashhhhahh*


GODITELO SOLE!!!!!

ahahahahahahahah

ed occhio agli orari...

AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## @lex (24 Settembre 2012)

*pompino si è fermato a eboli
ahahahahahahahhaha*


----------



## @lex (24 Settembre 2012)

*i miei pompini
ahahahaahahah*


----------



## exStermy (24 Settembre 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> è pessima per te


e se vede com'e' bona pe' te...

gia' se so' visti i risultati e quelli che se vedranno dopo saranno proprio stellari...

ahahahahahah


----------



## @lex (24 Settembre 2012)

*pompino '70
amarpompino
la città dei pompini
la voce del pompino
il dolce pompino
Ginger e pompino
ahahahahahaahahahah
*


----------



## @lex (24 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> e se vede com'e' bona pe' te...
> 
> gia' se so' visti i risultati e quelli che se vedranno dopo saranno proprio stellari...
> 
> ahahahahahah


*pompino park
il pompino
pompini ravvicinati del tezo tipo
pompino artificiale
ahahahhhahhahah*


----------



## exStermy (24 Settembre 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> *pompino '70
> amarpompino
> la città dei pompini
> la voce del pompino
> ...


quanno ce dai notizie pure der culo, e' sempre tardi...

ahahahahahah


----------



## @lex (24 Settembre 2012)

*l'invasione degli ultrapompini
ahahahahahah*


----------



## @lex (24 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> quanno ce dai notizie pure der culo, e' sempre tardi...






exStermy ha detto:


> ahahahahahah


*pompino allucinante
ahahahahahahahaah*


----------



## exStermy (24 Settembre 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> *l'invasione degli ultrapompini
> ahahahahahah*


ale', n'artra rotella sartata...

ho sentito er rumore...

ahahahah


----------



## @lex (24 Settembre 2012)

*pompino ma vero
ahahahahahah*


----------



## @lex (24 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ale', n'artra rotella sartata...
> 
> ho sentito er rumore...
> 
> ahahahah


*pompini a mezzanotte
occhio malocchio prezzemolo e pompino
giovannona pompino lungo
l'insegnante fa il pompino al preside
un pompino in famiglia
pompini alla crema
il pompino nel pallone
pompino la belva umana
pappa e pompino
la liceale nella classe dei pompini
ahahahahhahhahahha*


----------



## Minerva (24 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Mine' allor' si' scem' pur' tu...
> 
> ahahahahah


sì, in effetti .anche il bollino rosso appena giunto è meritato
la dimostrazione che nessuno è perfetto:mrgreen:


----------



## Non Registrato (24 Settembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> amico se invece che dormire alla Diaz fossero stati a casina loro....poi per me la ragione e'sempre e comunque la loro..che sia PS CC o GdF....


Nel film I Piccoli Maestri c'è una scena emblematica. Quando finalmente i partigiani liberano Venezia, o era Padova, questi catturano un gruppo di soldati tedeschi e li portano in prigione. Questi passano per una strada, e un cameriere di un ristorante, bello cicciottello e paffutello è talmente coraggioso che non gli basta più inveire contro i nemici ormai sconfitti. Entra nel ristorante, prende una pistola e spara una revolverata all'ultimo tedesco della fila, che ormai arreso stava tranquillamente andando in prigione. Inutile dire che quel cameriere i tedeschi li aveva serviti fino a mezz'ora prima. E' sempre così facile salire sul carro dei vincitori Lothar.

Molti dei diritti di cui godi oggi, ce li hai perchè della gente è scesa in piazza e ha preso e dato manganellate. Ora io non dico che tu debba essere per forza d'accordo, ci mancherebbe, ma evitare di denigrare chi crede e lotta per certe cose, perchè se tu oggi puoi fare certe cose, lo ripeto, è perchè qualcuno è sceso in piazza anche per te.

Firmato:

E tu querida presencia, comandate Tubarao


----------



## dammi un nome (24 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> sì, in effetti .anche il bollino rosso appena giunto è meritato
> la dimostrazione che nessuno è perfetto:mrgreen:


tiè antipatica. cosi lo annulla.


----------



## dammi un nome (24 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Nel film I Piccoli Maestri c'è una scena emblematica. Quando finalmente i partigiani liberano Venezia, o era Padova, questi catturano un gruppo di soldati tedeschi e li portano in prigione. Questi passano per una strada, e un cameriere di un ristorante, bello cicciottello e paffutello è talmente coraggioso che non gli basta più inveire contro i nemici ormai sconfitti. Entra nel ristorante, prende una pistola e spara una revolverata all'ultimo tedesco della fila, che ormai arreso stava tranquillamente andando in prigione. Inutile dire che quel cameriere i tedeschi li aveva serviti fino a mezz'ora prima. E' sempre così facile salire sul carro dei vincitori Lothar.
> *
> Molti dei diritti di cui godi oggi, ce li hai perchè della gente è scesa in piazza e ha preso e dato manganellate. Ora io non dico che tu debba essere per forza d'accordo, ci mancherebbe, ma evitare di denigrare chi crede e lotta per certe cose, perchè se tu oggi puoi fare certe cose, lo ripeto, è perchè qualcuno è sceso in piazza anche per te.
> 
> ...


:girlhaha:


----------



## lothar57 (24 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Nel film I Piccoli Maestri c'è una scena emblematica. Quando finalmente i partigiani liberano Venezia, o era Padova, questi catturano un gruppo di soldati tedeschi e li portano in prigione. Questi passano per una strada, e un cameriere di un ristorante, bello cicciottello e paffutello è talmente coraggioso che non gli basta più inveire contro i nemici ormai sconfitti. Entra nel ristorante, prende una pistola e spara una revolverata all'ultimo tedesco della fila, che ormai arreso stava tranquillamente andando in prigione. Inutile dire che quel cameriere i tedeschi li aveva serviti fino a mezz'ora prima. E' sempre così facile salire sul carro dei vincitori Lothar.
> 
> Molti dei diritti di cui godi oggi, ce li hai perchè della gente è scesa in piazza e ha preso e dato manganellate. Ora io non dico che tu debba essere per forza d'accordo, ci mancherebbe, ma evitare di denigrare chi crede e lotta per certe cose, perchè se tu oggi puoi fare certe cose, lo ripeto, è perchè qualcuno è sceso in piazza anche per te.
> 
> ...



Ma cosa ci fa'uno come te in sto post???solo invorniti che si offendono....iileggibile...comunque grazie,davvero perche'come sempre sei equilibrato e intelligente,dote inesistente qua'...

Io sono per l'ordiine e la disciplina..odio chi urla e protesta..capisco benissimo i minatori sardi...farei lo stesso al loro posto,ma le proteste de G8 no.Come quelle della Val di Susa...poi amico mio io ho sempre l'idea che la ragione l'abbia,delle due,la Polizia,o la GdF,o i CC...perche'li conosco..e so il sacrificio che fanno.ricordi il filmato recente del deficente che insulta il CC impassibile????al suo posto gli avrei spaccato il muso..lui no..eroico.

Considerazione..lo facesse a Mosca..a un poliziotto russo..che dici Tuba??
at salut sempre con piacere


----------



## Annuccia (24 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> quanno ce dai notizie pure der culo, e' sempre tardi...
> 
> ahahahahahah



me lo stavo chiedendo in effetti.....
tutti sti pompini...andare sempre di bocca stanca....

cambia musica...


----------



## exStermy (24 Settembre 2012)

ci ho pensato, effettivamente sono uno stronzo, scuse a tutti

ahahahahahh


----------



## dammi un nome (24 Settembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ma cosa ci fa'uno come te in sto post???solo invorniti che si offendono....iileggibile...comunque grazie,davvero perche'come sempre sei equilibrato e intelligente,dote inesistente qua'...
> 
> Io sono per l'ordiine e la disciplina..odio chi urla e protesta..capisco benissimo i minatori sardi...farei lo stesso al loro posto,ma le proteste de G8 no.Come quelle della Val di Susa...poi amico mio io ho sempre l'idea che la ragione l'abbia,delle due,la Polizia,o la GdF,o i CC...perche'li conosco..e so il sacrificio che fanno.ricordi il filmato recente del deficente che insulta il CC impassibile????al suo posto gli avrei spaccato il muso..lui no..eroico.
> 
> ...


Lothar, ma non credi che non sia il ruolo a dare la ragione o il torto, ma la persona e il suo comportamento ?

mi spiego, ci sono studenti incazzati ma sensati, come poliziotti giusti e invasati.


----------



## exStermy (24 Settembre 2012)

e mi piace anche un po' il cazzo

ahahahhahahaha


----------



## exStermy (24 Settembre 2012)

rompo sempre er cazzo e so' un vecchiardo de merda

ahahahaahhaha


----------



## Annuccia (24 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ci ho pensato, effettivamente sono uno stronzo, scuse a tutti
> 
> ahahahahahh




chi si è impossessato del nick di ste???


----------



## exStermy (24 Settembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ma cosa ci fa'uno come te in sto post???solo invorniti che si offendono....iileggibile...comunque grazie,davvero perche'come sempre sei equilibrato e intelligente,dote inesistente qua'...
> 
> Io sono per l'ordiine e la disciplina..odio chi urla e protesta..capisco benissimo i minatori sardi...farei lo stesso al loro posto,ma le proteste de G8 no.Come quelle della Val di Susa...poi amico mio io ho sempre l'idea che la ragione l'abbia,delle due,la Polizia,o la GdF,o i CC...perche'li conosco..e so il sacrificio che fanno.ricordi il filmato recente del deficente che insulta il CC impassibile????al suo posto gli avrei spaccato il muso..lui no..eroico.
> 
> ...


se permetti che le forze dell'ordine abbiano sempre ragione, e' una grossa stronzata...

in Val di Susa quei pirla dei manifestanti protestano anche per salvare le famiglie dei poliziotti del posto che si trovano come al solito in una posizione schizofrenica...cioe' eseguire degli ordini che sparano anche a loro ed alle loro famiglie nei coglioni....

ma comunque prendi la manifestazione del Siulp davanti a Montecitorio...

nun l'hai visti giustamente inkazzati e minacciavano i colleghi che li tenevano a bada di essersi rotti i coglioni e di aver voglia di spaccare tutto?

a chi tocca nun s'ingrugna...

pero' sarebbe stato comico e paradossale se il dirigente avesse ordinato na' carica d'alleggerimento...

ahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (24 Settembre 2012)

ecco il modo migliore per dargli dello stronzo a questa merda umana:

sono uno stronzooooooooo

ahahahahahhah


----------



## exStermy (24 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ci ho pensato, effettivamente sono uno stronzo, scuse a tutti
> 
> ahahahahahh


rottoinculo e' inutile che te spacci per me...


----------



## exStermy (24 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> chi si è impossessato del nick di ste???


fatte i cazzi tua


----------



## dammi un nome (24 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> chi si è impossessato del nick di ste???


magari è lui che si è rotto il caz.


----------



## exStermy (24 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> rottoinculo e' inutile che te spacci per me...


che c'hai la doppia personalita', merda di una merda?

ahahhahahahaha


----------



## exStermy (24 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> magari è lui che si è rotto il caz.


manco ce l'ho er cazzo..


ahahhahahaha


----------



## exStermy (24 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ecco il modo migliore per dargli dello stronzo a questa merda umana:
> 
> sono uno stronzooooooooo
> 
> ahahahahahhah


a te basta no' specchio la matina...

o Sole tra un po', se nun t'ha gia' sfankulato visto lo sklero..

ahahahahah


----------



## dammi un nome (24 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> manco ce l'ho er cazzo..
> 
> 
> ahahhahahaha


già


----------



## exStermy (24 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> magari è lui che si è rotto il caz.


ma va' e' er rottoinculo che sta alla canna der gas...


----------



## Annuccia (24 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> già



un nuovo gioco......
daiste registrati mi sembra il momento giusto....


----------



## exStermy (24 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> già


e te te pensi d'esse spiritosa? me sa che te sbaji...

ahahahahahah


----------



## Annuccia (24 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> fatte i cazzi tua


sai in genere mi faccio quelli degli altri....ma il tuo lo lascio non preoccuparti...angioletto...


----------



## exStermy (24 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> un nuovo gioco......
> daiste registrati mi sembra il momento giusto....


te piace er rozzo eh annu'? te piace anche che puzza e te scora in faccia?


ahahahhahah


----------



## Simy (24 Settembre 2012)

:dorme:







:bandiera:


----------



## exStermy (24 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> sai in genere mi faccio quelli degli altri....ma il tuo lo lascio non preoccuparti...angioletto...


e ce credo, cesso come sei te scoperei solo sotto tortura, ma dev'esse na tortura peggiore...

ahahhaahhaha


----------



## Non Registrato (24 Settembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ma cosa ci fa'uno come te in sto post???solo invorniti che si offendono....iileggibile...comunque grazie,davvero perche'come sempre sei equilibrato e intelligente,dote inesistente qua'...
> 
> Io sono per l'ordiine e la disciplina..odio chi urla e protesta..capisco benissimo i minatori sardi...farei lo stesso al loro posto,ma le proteste de G8 no.Come quelle della Val di Susa...poi amico mio io ho sempre l'idea che la ragione l'abbia,delle due,la Polizia,o la GdF,o i CC...perche'li conosco..e so il sacrificio che fanno.ricordi il filmato recente del deficente che insulta il CC impassibile????al suo posto gli avrei spaccato il muso..lui no..eroico.
> 
> ...


Vedi, io vorrei (ancora) avere il dubbio di vivere in uno stato in cui vige il diritto. E fra i miei diritti c'è anche quello, se voglio d'insultare un CC, o comunque contestare il suo operato, senza per questo dovermi ritrovare in un ospedale a fare la conta delle ossa rotte.

Come ha giustamente osservato Dammi un Nome, un paio di post più sopra, il fatto di vestire una divisa non rende una persona super partes. Ci sono molte occasioni e situazioni per le quali ho preso le parti delle forze dell'ordine. Nel caso di Giuliani, tanto per rimanere ai fatti di Genova, per me si sono incontrati due cretini, e quando un cretino con l'estintore incontra un cretino con la pistola, il cretino con l'estintore è un uomo morto. Ma la Diaz è, è stata, e rimarrà una delle pagine più nere della storia della nostra democrazia, una pagina in cui sono stati calpestati i più semplici diritti civili, e sono stati calpestati proprio da coloro che questi diritti dovrebbero proteggerli.

Firmato:

Tubarao Jamàs serà vencido


----------



## exStermy (24 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> un nuovo gioco......
> daiste registrati mi sembra il momento giusto....


ma io ce godo invece...ahahahah

dimostra er rodimento de culo de sto demente...ahahahah

tanto krautadmin sa' chi e' che se spaccia essendo er kazzone pure n'abitue' dello spaccio.......

ahahahahah


----------



## @lex (24 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> rompo sempre er cazzo e so' un vecchiardo de merda
> 
> ahahahaahhaha


ma infatti che ci fai qui a rompere sempre il cazzo?
ma vai a farti fare un pompino da tu moje!!!!
Opssssssss dimeenticavo che je fai ribrezzo pure a tu moje e nun te li fa
ahahahahahaahahah


----------



## exStermy (24 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> :dorme:
> 
> 
> :bandiera:




ce mancavi, a voce d'oscuro... ma scori pure in assonanza cor quer cojone?

ahahahahha


----------



## lothar57 (24 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> Lothar, ma non credi che non sia il ruolo a dare la ragione o il torto, ma la persona e il suo comportamento ?
> 
> mi spiego, ci sono studenti incazzati ma sensati, come poliziotti giusti e invasati.


certo ci sono le mele marce anche li'...pero'ripeto..vedi in tv Genova devastata..addirittura un morto..e che fai??ma ci vado no???poi nn dormo in albergo..allora poi..vado dove potrei trovare del casino...

emeriti idioti..insomma....giustamente''massacrati''..la prossima volta vanno a Nervi...ben lontano dal casino...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Annuccia (24 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> :dorme:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




:rotfl:


----------



## exStermy (24 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma io ce godo invece...ahahahah
> 
> dimostra er rodimento de culo de sto demente...ahahahah
> 
> ...


me scuso, me so' espresso male, che ce posso fa a forza de merda in testa nun me coordino piu'

ahahahahha


----------



## Annuccia (24 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> e ce credo, cesso come sei te scoperei solo sotto tortura, ma dev'esse na tortura peggiore...
> 
> ahahhaahhaha



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (24 Settembre 2012)

A parte che chi si sta spacciando, sta solo facendo il gioco di Stermy.
Altro non fa che palesare quello che stermy ha sempre scritto. 

Però!! però!!! visto che micio è una donna e lo ha chiesto con tanto garbo, Stermy e registrati su!! se vedi che non va ti cancelli . 

E se ti registri, ti do anche un bacino su su su 


Mo si che non si registra.:mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (24 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> :rotfl:


:mrgreen:


----------



## Annuccia (24 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> te piace er rozzo eh annu'? te piace anche che puzza e te scora in faccia?
> 
> 
> ahahahhahah


e anche che rutta ..........


----------



## @lex (24 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> a te basta no' specchio la matina...
> 
> o Sole tra un po', se nun t'ha gia' sfankulato visto lo sklero..
> 
> ahahahahah


we ritardato mentale
io per insultare te lo faccio con la mia faccia

prova co' tu fija a farti fare un pompino
scendi a parco sempione e mettiti in fila come glia altri ma prepara pure i due euro che mica te lo fa gratis
ahahaahahahahh


----------



## exStermy (24 Settembre 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> ma infatti che ci fai qui a rompere sempre il cazzo?
> ma vai a farti fare un pompino da tu moje!!!!
> Opssssssss dimeenticavo che je fai ribrezzo pure a tu moje e nun te li fa
> ahahahahahaahahah


che goduria vederte sarta' er fusibile...ahahahahah

occhio ancora te fanno un controllino su internet e vedono che cazzo vai combinando in orario d'ufficio anche su mezzi aziendali...

ahahahahahah


----------



## Simy (24 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ce mancavi, a voce d'oscuro... ma scori pure in assonanza cor quer cojone?
> 
> ahahahahha



ti piacerebbe saperlo è? :mrgreen:
cmq nessuno riesce a spacciarsi per stermy.... vi divertite con poco? continuate pure ...


----------



## Annuccia (24 Settembre 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> ma infatti che ci fai qui a rompere sempre il cazzo?
> ma vai a farti fare un pompino da tu moje!!!!
> Opssssssss dimeenticavo che je fai ribrezzo pure a tu moje e nun te li fa
> ahahahahahaahahah


una cosa nuova da dire no???


----------



## @lex (24 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> una cosa nuova da dire no???


fatte li cazzi tua ti sembra sufficientemente nuova?


----------



## exStermy (24 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> una cosa nuova da dire no???


infatti dopo aver detto che invece i pompini sole li fa, sto aspettando notizie pure dar culo oltre che dai pompini..

che bella coppia...

ahahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (24 Settembre 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> fatte li cazzi tua ti sembra sufficientemente nuova?


beh rottoinculo quanno te nomino controlli su internet ed uso de mezzi aziendali te paralizzi?..ahahahah

pensa se n'uccellino li avvisasse di che cazzo combini co' loro stipendio...

ahahahahah


----------



## Minerva (24 Settembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> certo ci sono le mele marce anche li'...pero'ripeto..vedi in tv Genova devastata..addirittura un morto..e che fai??ma ci vado no???poi nn dormo in albergo..allora poi..vado dove potrei trovare del casino...
> 
> emeriti idioti..insomma....giustamente''massacrati''..la prossima volta *vanno a Nervi...ben lontano dal casino*...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


a nervi il casino c'era eccome


----------



## Annuccia (24 Settembre 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> fatte li cazzi tua ti sembra sufficientemente nuova?



GIA DETTA ANCHE QUELLA.....


----------



## exStermy (24 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ti piacerebbe saperlo è? :mrgreen:
> cmq nessuno riesce a spacciarsi per stermy.... vi divertite con poco? continuate pure ...


no no, nun me frega na mazza. ce lo so de che sa l'acqua fresca

ahahhahahah


----------



## Annuccia (24 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> no no, nun me frega na mazza. ce lo so de che sa l'acqua fresca
> 
> ahahhahahah



DEVI PERFEZIONARTI.....


----------



## exStermy (24 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> DEVI PERFEZIONARTI.....


te invece nun c'hai proprio speranza

ahahahhahah


----------



## Ultimo (24 Settembre 2012)

Sto dando il mio contributo al 3D.


----------



## exStermy (24 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sto dando il mio contributo al 3D.


fai bene..piu' se agita e piu' se lo infila ancora piu' in fondo...


----------



## Annuccia (24 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> te invece nun c'hai proprio speranza
> 
> ahahahhahah




:rotfl:


----------



## free (24 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Nel film I Piccoli Maestri c'è una scena emblematica. Quando finalmente i partigiani liberano Venezia, o era Padova, questi catturano un gruppo di soldati tedeschi e li portano in prigione. Questi passano per una strada, e un cameriere di un ristorante, bello cicciottello e paffutello è talmente coraggioso che non gli basta più inveire contro i nemici ormai sconfitti. Entra nel ristorante, prende una pistola e spara una revolverata all'ultimo tedesco della fila, che ormai arreso stava tranquillamente andando in prigione. Inutile dire che quel cameriere i tedeschi li aveva serviti fino a mezz'ora prima. E' sempre così facile salire sul carro dei vincitori Lothar.
> 
> *Molti dei diritti di cui godi oggi, ce li hai perchè della gente è scesa in piazza e ha preso e dato manganellate. Ora io non dico che tu debba essere per forza d'accordo, ci mancherebbe, ma evitare di denigrare chi crede e lotta per certe cose, perchè se tu oggi puoi fare certe cose, lo ripeto, è perchè qualcuno è sceso in piazza anche per te.*
> 
> ...


applausi di cuore:mrgreen:


----------



## exStermy (24 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> :rotfl:


fa er testa de cazzo e' facile, e' riusci' a arriva' ar livello de merda mio che e' dura

ahahahahahhah


----------



## Annuccia (24 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> fa er testa de cazzo e' facile, e' riusci' a arriva' ar livello de merda mio che e' dura
> 
> ahahahahahhah



a questo punto mi sorge un dubbio.....


----------



## exStermy (24 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> a questo punto mi sorge un dubbio.....


allora c'hai pure te un cervello? null'avrei mai detto...

ahahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (24 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> allora c'hai pure te un cervello? null'avrei mai detto...
> 
> ahahahahahah


er tuo er gatto de sole l'ha sputato...

ne' cazzetto storto?

ahahahahah


----------



## dammi un nome (24 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> applausi di cuore:mrgreen:


mi unisco col verde.


----------



## exStermy (24 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> er tuo er gatto de sole l'ha sputato...
> 
> ne' cazzetto storto?
> 
> ahahahahah


no, er mio se l'e'magnato er gatto, ma c'ha ancora fame

ahahahahahaha


----------



## exStermy (24 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> mi unisco col verde.


guarda che er verde a te nun telo da...

ahahahahahah


----------



## dammi un nome (24 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> guarda che er verde a te nun telo da...
> 
> ahahahahahah




e allora?


----------



## exStermy (24 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> e allora?


e allora che? a sciroccata vatte a prenota' un corso accelerato de comprendonio...

ahahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (24 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> no, er mio se l'e'magnato er gatto, ma c'ha ancora fame
> 
> ahahahahahaha


infatti te ritrovavi co' un cervellino e noi da mo' che l'avevamo capito...

un po' de pazienza e lo capira' pure chi lo deve da capi'...

e noi qua stamo...

ahahahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (24 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> infatti te ritrovavi co' un cervellino e noi da mo' che l'avevamo capito...
> 
> un po' de pazienza e lo capira' pure chi lo deve da capi'...
> 
> ...


nu ce prova' a bello

noi qua stamo

ahahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (24 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> nu ce prova' a bello
> 
> noi qua stamo
> 
> ahahahahahah


ma 'ndo stai, manco c'hai le palle d'usa' er nick tuo

ahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (24 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> nu ce prova' a bello
> 
> noi qua stamo
> 
> ahahahahahah


a chi lo dici nun ce prova'? a quella puttana de tu' moje?

ahahahahah

ma tu ancora nun hai capito in che cazzo de casino te voj mette co' mette...

poi dice che nun te se deve da di' che nun capisci un cazzo...

ahahahahah


----------



## dammi un nome (24 Settembre 2012)

Mi spiace. disturbato sei e disturbante rimani. con mi scalfisci.


----------



## exStermy (24 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> a chi lo dici nun ce prova'? a quella puttana de tu' moje?
> 
> ahahahahah
> 
> ...


me sto a caga' addosso, pero' data la faccia da culo che c'ho la merda la vomito

a cojoooooooneeeeeeeeeeeee

ahahahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (24 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> Mi spiace. disturbato sei e disturbante rimani. con mi scalfisci.


solo disturbato er profugo?...

magari...chill'e' propr' scem'...

ahahahah


----------



## exStermy (24 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> Mi spiace. disturbato sei e disturbante rimani. con mi scalfisci.


ce credo, c'ha er cervello de marmo...

ahahahahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (24 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> me sto a caga' addosso, pero' data la faccia da culo che c'ho la merda la vomito
> 
> a cojoooooooneeeeeeeeeeeee
> 
> ahahahahahahah


no Caritas, aspe' a cagarte sotto, e' presto...t'avviso io...

o t'avvisa er boss..boh...

a chi fa prima...

ahahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (24 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> solo disturbato er profugo?...
> 
> magari...chill'e' propr' scem'...
> 
> ahahahah


c'hai raggione, c'hai

nun capisco un cazzo e so bbono solo a rompe' er cazzo ar prossimo

sara' perche' so un vecchio putrido?

nooooooo


ahahahahahaahah


----------



## exStermy (24 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> no Caritas, aspe' a cagarte sotto, e' presto...t'avviso io...
> 
> o t'avvisa er boss..boh...
> 
> ...


ma nun ce l'hai na vita fuori de qua?

come? ah, la risposta e' no

ahahahahaha


----------



## exStermy (24 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma nun ce l'hai na vita fuori de qua?
> 
> come? ah, la risposta e' no
> 
> ahahahahaha


maro' ma come sei suscettibile....

eppure alla Caritas sei gia' de casa, de che te preoccupi?

ahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (24 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> maro' ma come sei suscettibile....
> 
> eppure alla Caritas sei gia' de casa, de che te preoccupi?
> 
> ahahahahah


mo me so' rotto er cazzo d'avecce a che fa cor vecchiacchio putrido che sei

ma ritorno a merda, che te credi?

nun me sfuggi putrefatto....

ahahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (24 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> mo me so' rotto er cazzo d'avecce a che fa cor vecchiacchio putrido che sei
> 
> ma ritorno a merda, che te credi?
> 
> ...


ciao impotente, ricordate l'offerta gratisse...

ahahahahah


----------



## UltimoSangre (24 Settembre 2012)

una decina di pagine e diventa il topic più lungo del confessionale

:nerd:


----------



## exStermy (24 Settembre 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> una decina di pagine e diventa il topic più lungo del confessionale
> 
> :nerd:


sara' piu' lunga la strada che gli fara' fare sole a carci in culo...

ahahahahah


----------



## UltimoSangre (24 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> sara' piu' lunga la strada che gli fara' fare sole a carci in culo...
> 
> ahahahahah


Dici?


----------



## exStermy (24 Settembre 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Dici?


dico dico,no, che mi frega...ahahahah

gli zimbelli nun basteno mai...

ahahahah


----------



## exStermy (24 Settembre 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Dici?


dico, dico, so' vecchio e puzzoso ma saggio

ahahahahaha


----------



## exStermy (24 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> dico dico,no, che mi frega...ahahahah
> 
> gli zimbelli nun basteno mai...
> 
> ahahahah


ma de che, io so' piu' che sufficiente

ahahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (24 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma de che, io so' piu' che sufficiente
> 
> ahahahahahah


me sei gia' tornato, te mancavo?

anvedi che sciroccato

ahahahahah


----------



## UltimoSangre (24 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> dico dico,no, che mi frega...ahahahah
> 
> gli zimbelli nun basteno mai...
> 
> ahahahah





exStermy ha detto:


> dico, dico, so' vecchio e puzzoso ma saggio
> 
> ahahahahaha





exStermy ha detto:


> ma de che, io so' piu' che sufficiente
> 
> ahahahahahah




Che casino :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## exStermy (24 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma de che, io so' piu' che sufficiente
> 
> ahahahahahah


e allora Caritas ocio ancora t'impallinano...

ahahahah


----------



## exStermy (24 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> me sei gia' tornato, te mancavo?
> 
> anvedi che sciroccato
> 
> ahahahahah


vedrai come ridi quando er boss te sistema

ahahahaha


----------



## exStermy (24 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> vedrai come ridi quando er boss te sistema
> 
> ahahahaha


ma anche no, l'inkulata te ce l'hai incorporata da quanno sei nato..

ahahahah


----------



## free (24 Settembre 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Che casino :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



fanno scappare tutti:rotfl:


----------



## UltimoSangre (24 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> fanno scappare tutti:rotfl:


----------



## exStermy (24 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> fanno scappare tutti:rotfl:


infatti i pirla, perche' oltre ar kazzone poco angelico ce sta pure l'impotente ed il magnagat', manco hanno capito chi gode...

ahahahahah...


----------



## free (24 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> infatti i pirla, perche' oltre ar kazzone poco angelico ce sta pure l'impotente ed il magnagat', manco hanno capito chi gode...
> 
> ahahahahah...



tu non sei il farlocco:mrgreen:


----------



## @lex (24 Settembre 2012)

incredibile
ahahahahahahahahah

si vede che non c'hai niente da perdere eh?
 che patetico
 e stermy vedi di finirla che non sono io 'sto rincoglionito che si spaccia per te


----------



## exStermy (24 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> tu non sei il farlocco:mrgreen:


1000 punti...

ahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (24 Settembre 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> incredibile
> ahahahahahahahahah
> 
> si vede che non c'hai niente da perdere eh?
> ...


ed a me che me ne fotte?

a te e la scimunita che te difenne pure v'inkulo a prescindere...

ahahahahahah


----------



## free (24 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> 1000 punti...
> 
> ahahahahah



azz! allora ora sto a zero:rotfl:


----------



## @lex (24 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> infatti i pirla, perche' oltre ar kazzone poco angelico ce sta pure l'impotente ed il magnagat', manco hanno capito chi gode...
> 
> ahahahahah...


ma smettila di fare il pirla e tira fuori i coglioni e firmati idiota
capisco che tu abbia paura e fai bene ad avercene


----------



## exStermy (24 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> azz! allora ora sto a zero:rotfl:


te vedevo che battevi i denti...

ahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (24 Settembre 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> ma smettila di fare il pirla e tira fuori i coglioni e firmati idiota
> capisco che tu abbia paura e fai bene ad avercene


tossico li' ero io...quello doc.....

cos'e' nun te piace er giochino?...a me si'...

ahahahahah


----------



## free (24 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> tossico li' ero io...quello doc.....
> 
> cos'e' nun te piace er giochino?...a me si'...
> 
> ahahahahah



ma chi caspita è il tuo nuovo personal troll?


----------



## @lex (24 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> tossico li' ero io...quello doc.....
> 
> cos'e' nun te piace er giochino?...a me si'...
> 
> ahahahahah


e poi lo psicopatico sarei io
hai proprio bisogno di un bel tiramisùche dici? tu moje nun te li fa? glie vie' da vomita' quanno 'o vede? ahahaahah
povero frustrato ahahahahaahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (24 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma chi caspita è il tuo nuovo personal troll?


so' solo coglioni in libera uscita...

pero' tutto fa brodo pe' divertirse e passa' er tempo...

ahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (24 Settembre 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> e poi lo psicopatico sarei io
> hai proprio bisogno di un bel tiramisùche dici? tu moje nun te li fa? glie vie' da vomita' quanno 'o vede? ahahaahah
> povero frustrato ahahahahaahahahahah


a me te ripeto frega un cazzo se tu dici che nun c'entri...

coglione sei e coglione rimani...e cazzi tua se t'hanno preso di mira cosi' te scarico altra merda...

e' la riprova che nun hai mai capito un cazzo nella vita...

ahahahah


----------



## free (24 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> so' solo coglioni in libera uscita...
> 
> pero' tutto fa brodo pe' divertirse e passa' er tempo...
> 
> ahahahahah



sai come si dice:
quando voglio parlare con dei coglioni, parlo con i miei!

mi è sempre spiaciuto di non poterlo dire
prego...


----------



## exStermy (24 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> sai come si dice:
> quando voglio parlare con dei coglioni, parlo con i miei!
> 
> mi è sempre spiaciuto di non poterlo dire
> prego...


hai piu' palle tu che tante merde senza palle che girano qua..

altri 100 punti...

ahahahah


----------



## @lex (24 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> a me te ripeto frega un cazzo se tu dici che nun c'entri...
> 
> coglione sei e coglione rimani...e cazzi tua se t'hanno preso di mira cosi' te scarico altra merda...
> 
> ...


ma chi sei tu? il mio trainer personale di vita? non hai nulla da insegnarmi tranquillo
ah si una cosa 
come essere maligni e cattivi gratuitamente
salutami tanto quell pompinara di tua figlia ch ne fa così tanti per equilibrare quelli che nun fa tu moje ahahahahahaahh


----------



## Non Registrato (24 Settembre 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> ma chi sei tu? il mio trainer personale di vita? non hai nulla da insegnarmi tranquillo
> ah si una cosa
> come essere maligni e cattivi gratuitamente
> salutami tanto quell pompinara di tua figlia ch ne fa così tanti per equilibrare quelli che nun fa tu moje ahahahahahaahh


Come ho dato addosso a chi ha tirato in mezzo tua figlia, con lo stesso metro dico a te che potreste continuare a insultarvi di brutto anche senza tirare in ballo dei minori.

Contenti voi.

Firmato:

Hasta Tubarao, siempre.


----------



## exStermy (24 Settembre 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> ma chi sei tu? il mio trainer personale di vita? non hai nulla da insegnarmi tranquillo
> ah si una cosa
> come essere maligni e cattivi gratuitamente
> salutami tanto quell pompinara di tua figlia ch ne fa così tanti per equilibrare quelli che nun fa tu moje ahahahahahaahh


coglione a me m'arimbarza mentre a te te rode invece che se parla d'importazione e dogane...

er bollino blu ce l'aveva la chiquita?

ahahahahahahahah


----------



## @lex (24 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Come ho dato addosso a chi ha tirato in mezzo tua figlia, con lo stesso metro dico a te che potreste continuare a insultarvi di brutto anche senza tirare in ballo dei minori.
> 
> Contenti voi.
> 
> ...


io sono indietro di migliaia di insulti
che dici? non fa nessuna differenza?
a te non la fa


----------



## @lex (24 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> coglione a me m'arimbarza mentre a te te rode invece che se parla d'importazione e dogane...
> 
> er bollino blu ce l'aveva la chiquita?
> 
> ahahahahahahahah


sese si vede che t'arimbarza ahahahahahaahahah


----------



## exStermy (24 Settembre 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> sese si vede che t'arimbarza ahahahahahaahahah


e da che lo capisci coglione?..ahahahahah

ai primi insulti a mi' fija ho esordito con: angelo va bene tutto ma se tocchi mia figlia e bla bla bla come hai fatto te?

percio' continua pure mentre io controllo le bolle d'accompagnamento della chiquita...

ahahahahah


----------



## Hellseven (24 Settembre 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> io sono indietro di migliaia di insulti
> che dici? non fa nessuna differenza?
> a te non la fa


Perdona l'intrusione, sono veramente neutrale in questa cosa.
Non pensi che in realtà i tuoi insulti non gli facciano alcun effetto? Credimi, lo dico senza arte nè parte, ma questa cosa dei pompini in tutte le salse in carattere grassetto, è veramente inquietante. 
A chi è fuori e non ti conosce dai l'impressione di essere un tantino ... troppo esaurito.
Ripeto, credimi, non è per criticarti, ma sarebbe necessario che qualche tuo amico/a ti facesse rendere conto del fatto che ti stai facendo del male da solo.
Non ho nulla contro di te, ma mi dispiace che questo debba dirtelo un estraneo.
Non volermene, ma forse un parere terzo potrebbe giovarti.


----------



## free (24 Settembre 2012)

ecco siamo arrivati alle spiegazioni degli insulti sugli insulti

dai basta così:smile:


----------



## exStermy (24 Settembre 2012)

L7 ha detto:


> Perdona l'intrusione, sono veramente neutrale in questa cosa.
> Non pensi che in realtà i tuoi insulti non gli facciano alcun effetto? Credimi, lo dico senza arte nè parte, ma questa cosa dei pompini in tutte le salse in carattere grassetto, è veramente inquietante.
> A chi è fuori e non ti conosce dai l'impressione di essere un tantino ... troppo esaurito.
> Ripeto, credimi, non è per criticarti, ma sarebbe necessario che qualche tuo amico/a ti facesse rendere conto del fatto che ti stai facendo del male da solo.
> ...


e perche' tu credi che la sua neuro c'arrivi?....seeeeeee.....

allora quest'anno natale viene prima...

ahahahahah


----------



## milli (24 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> ciao milli


ciao! Stamattina ero di fretta


----------



## exStermy (24 Settembre 2012)

milli ha detto:


> ciao! Stamattina ero di fretta


nun te sei persa un cazzo...

solo un po' de figure de merda degli zimbelli sborroni der forum...

ahahahahahah


----------



## UltimoSangre (24 Settembre 2012)

-7


----------



## lothar57 (24 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> ecco siamo arrivati alle spiegazioni degli insulti sugli insulti
> 
> dai basta così:smile:


Ciao Freee mi meraviglio di te che li leggi pure...ormai e'duetto..inutile e stupido.


----------



## milli (24 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> nun te sei persa un cazzo...
> 
> solo un po' de figure de merda degli zimbelli sborroni der forum...
> 
> ahahahahahah


immaginavo.............comunque grazie per l'informazione!


----------



## The Cheater (24 Settembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao Freee mi meraviglio di te che li leggi pure...ormai e'duetto..inutile e stupido.


Sarà duello, ma le offese a chi non legge più da quello che mi dicono continuano...

...gente di carattere...

Ps:
Domanda...esiste un moderatore? A che serve? Quali sono le regole? L'unica cosa non letta ad oggi sono gli auguri di dipartita...sono consentiti anche quelli???


----------



## UltimoSangre (24 Settembre 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Sarà duello, ma le offese a chi non legge più da quello che mi dicono continuano...
> 
> ...gente di carattere...
> 
> ...


Il forum è moderato dagli utenti, 
con il famoso sistema dei rubini / smeraldi.

Admin interviene solo in caso di pubblicazione di dati sensibili degli utenti.


----------



## dammi un nome (24 Settembre 2012)

:rotfl:





free ha detto:


> ma chi caspita è il tuo nuovo personal troll?


----------



## exStermy (24 Settembre 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Sarà duello, ma le offese a chi non legge più da quello che mi dicono continuano...
> 
> ...gente di carattere...
> 
> ...


ma perche' uno dei fessi del teatrino dei cloni nun eri tu?...no?

nun me di'...

ahahahahah


----------



## Minerva (24 Settembre 2012)

cioè sterminatore invece di lasciare ha raddoppiato?:mrgreen:


----------



## The Cheater (24 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma perche' uno dei fessi del teatrino dei cloni nun eri tu?...no?
> 
> nun me di'...
> 
> ahahahahah


Neanche so perché ti rispondo...forse per provare almeno una volta a fare chiarezza:

Non scrivo da non registrato
Non ho altri nickname
Non so nulla delle vostre storie

Ho solo avuto la sfortuna di riprendere a scrivere un giorno in cui litigavate con non so chi...ci ho "marciato sopra" come si suol dire non avendovi in simpatia, ma non avevo e non ho alcun legame con altre storie...

Trovo molto stupido camuffarsi, se devo dire a qualcuno "uomo di merda" lo dico con la mia faccia e il mio nome...ormai sono in parecchi qui a conoscermi nome cognome e viso...

...e anzi aspetto CON ANSIA un raduno per vedervi tutti...

Ripeto: qui dentro sono sempre stato THE CHEATER e nessun altro e sempre lo sarò...al massimo mi cancellerò!!!


----------



## dammi un nome (24 Settembre 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Il forum è moderato dagli utenti,
> con il famoso sistema dei rubini / smeraldi.
> 
> Admin interviene solo in caso di pubblicazione di dati sensibili degli utenti.


 apponto:mrgreen:


----------



## UltimoSangre (24 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> apponto:mrgreen:


----------



## exStermy (24 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> cioè sterminatore invece di lasciare ha raddoppiato?:mrgreen:


ma anche 3...esageriamo...

qua c'e' gente che campa all'insaputa degli psichiatri...

ahahahahah


----------



## Ultimo (24 Settembre 2012)

arrivati a 300 svejateme! 






 ciaoo.


----------



## exStermy (24 Settembre 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Neanche so perché ti rispondo...forse per provare almeno una volta a fare chiarezza:
> 
> Non scrivo da non registrato
> Non ho altri nickname
> ...


beh pero' ti renderai conto che una tale "difesa" e' appunto una cassata perche' te trovo tanti difetti ma che tu sia cosi' fesso d'ammettere d'esse stato uno dei compartecipanti a creare scompiglio nun te faccio...

detto questo e' con viva e vibrante costrizione che te dico de nun cancellarte...

ce servi...

ahahahahah


----------



## dammi un nome (24 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> arrivati a 300 svejateme!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



apprezzo che anche tu ci abbia provato. ma non ci sente..

è zucca.:mrgreen:


----------



## free (24 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> arrivati a 300 *svejateme!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



con una testa di cavallo sul cuscino!:mrgreen:


----------



## Non Registrato (24 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> con una testa di cavallo sul cuscino!:mrgreen:


Una proposta che non può rifiutare 

Firmato:

Full Metal Tubarao


----------



## oscuro (24 Settembre 2012)

*free*

Secondo me ultimo sarebbe più contento di trovare un pisello di cavallo sul cuscino...!!


----------



## The Cheater (24 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> beh pero' ti renderai conto che una tale "difesa" e' appunto una cassata perche' te trovo tanti difetti ma che tu sia cosi' fesso d'ammettere d'esse stato uno dei compartecipanti a creare scompiglio nun te faccio...
> 
> detto questo e' con viva e vibrante costrizione che te dico de nun cancellarte...
> 
> ...


Eh vabe...io ci ho provato...

NON ME NE FOTTE UN CAZZO DI VOI, COME TE LO DEVO SPIEGARE???

CHI SCRIVE DA NON REGISTRATO (senza firmarsi) O CON NICK FALSO PER ME È PEGGIO DI TE E CE NE VUOLE...


----------



## free (24 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Una proposta che non può rifiutare
> 
> Firmato:
> 
> Full Metal Tubarao



ocio tu che sei uno sporco n. r....

:mrgreen:


----------



## free (24 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Secondo me ultimo sarebbe più contento di trovare un pisello di cavallo sul cuscino...!!



il buongiorno si vede dal mattino


----------



## oscuro (24 Settembre 2012)

*Si*

PAULO ROBERTO TUBURAO....!!!:rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (24 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> PAULO ROBERTO TUBURAO....!!!:rotfl:


Goallllllllll!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## exStermy (24 Settembre 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Eh vabe...io ci ho provato...
> 
> NON ME NE FOTTE UN CAZZO DI VOI, COME TE LO DEVO SPIEGARE???
> 
> CHI SCRIVE DA NON REGISTRATO (senza firmarsi) O CON NICK FALSO PER ME È PEGGIO DI TE E CE NE VUOLE...


uao...sono commosso...sniff sniff...(nun sto' a sniffa'...mica so' alex...ahahahah)

allora te rivaluto in semi-impotente...

cuntent'?

ahahahah


----------



## lothar57 (24 Settembre 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Eh vabe...io ci ho provato...
> 
> NON ME NE FOTTE UN CAZZO DI VOI, COME TE LO DEVO SPIEGARE???
> 
> CHI SCRIVE DA NON REGISTRATO (senza firmarsi) O CON NICK FALSO PER ME È PEGGIO DI TE E CE NE VUOLE...


ciao Cheat non ascoltarli.......

ieri ti ho ''pensato''..quando sky ha scritto atalanta gol....ma come si fa'????rischiate davvero tanto..Pa non abituato a certi''traguardi''...leggasi salvezza...del rresto campionato chiuso..quelli sono troppo forti...Na ottimo ma nn basta,noi forse tranquilla salvezza...


----------



## oscuro (24 Settembre 2012)

*Ma*

Lotha,la colpa è di zamparini...............!!


----------



## UltimoSangre (24 Settembre 2012)

-5


----------



## lothar57 (24 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Lotha,la colpa è di zamparini...............!!


insomma..correggi se sbaglio,,prese Palermo da serie D...ho letto in pausa che sarebbe interessato alla Triestina..dove sono finiti i gloriosi Albardati??D o peggio???


----------



## exStermy (24 Settembre 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> -5


ma che so' i punti che te mancano pe' ritira' la vacca Carolina?

te stanno a rubina' a nastro, i falliti?


----------



## oscuro (24 Settembre 2012)

*Ma*

Lui è un ottimo inmprenditore,ma è un pò di tempo che nel palermo non investe quello che dovrebbe,vendendo i pezzi migliori....!!!Non puo andargli sempre bene...!!


----------



## UltimoSangre (24 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma che so' i punti che te mancano pe' ritira' la vacca Carolina?
> 
> te stanno a rubina' a nastro, i falliti?


no sono -5 pagine poi questo sarà il topic più lungo del confessionale



(ho del tempo da perdere)


----------



## Ultimo (24 Settembre 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> no sono -5 pagine poi questo sarà il topic più lungo del confessionale
> 
> 
> 
> (ho del tempo da perdere)


Ti avverto io in MP , dormi tranquillo dai.:mrgreen:


----------



## exStermy (24 Settembre 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> no sono -5 pagine poi questo sarà il topic più lungo del confessionale
> 
> 
> 
> (ho del tempo da perdere)


ah okkkey...

comunque me sa che se doppierebbe in scioltezza, solo se elencasse le sue imprese, chiaretta nostra...

ahahahahah


----------



## lothar57 (24 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Lui è un ottimo inmprenditore,ma è un pò di tempo che nel palermo non investe quello che dovrebbe,vendendo i pezzi migliori....!!!Non puo andargli sempre bene...!!



mahhhh..concordi???campionato di basso livello...milanesi orribili..pensavo lazio invece..RM vince soloa tavolino,,a proposito..figuretta da ladri di polli...povero Cagliari...


----------



## oscuro (24 Settembre 2012)

*Si*

Si,un campionato appiattito e NINNA NANNA MAZZARRI continua con i suoi sonni,io spero sempre di incontrarlo in un vicolo buio io e lui da soli....!!


----------



## exStermy (24 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si,un campionato appiattito e NINNA NANNA MAZZARRI continua con i suoi sonni,io spero sempre di incontrarlo in un vicolo buio io e lui da soli....!!


si' pero' vorrei fa' er record senz'aiuti...

me state ad inquina' er treddo...

ahahahahah


----------



## lothar57 (24 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si,un campionato appiattito e NINNA NANNA MAZZARRI continua con i suoi sonni,io spero sempre di incontrarlo in un vicolo buio io e lui da soli....!!



no...nn sn juventino...ma Napoli incolpevole,Juve troppo forte..hai visto il tuo paesano che gol ha fatto???e poi va detto ..antipatico ma bravissimo..Conte.


----------



## Ultimo (24 Settembre 2012)

Mancava il calcio ed il 3D è completo!! odio il calcio nunè capisco na mazza e mi sento emarginato.

Si prega di non sottolineare capire ed emarginato... passare leggere ed andare avanti... grazie


----------



## Ultimo (24 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> si' pero' vorrei fa' er record senz'aiuti...
> 
> me state ad inquina' er treddo...
> 
> ahahahahah



auahhahahaahahha volevo scriverlo iooooooo!!


----------



## oscuro (24 Settembre 2012)

*Lothar*

Lothar scusiamoci per aver mandato in vacca quest 3d!Cerchiamo di rimanere in tema!:rotfl:


----------



## exStermy (24 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Lothar scusiamoci per aver mandato in vacca quest 3d!Cerchiamo di rimanere in tema!:rotfl:


brao'...

ahahahah


----------



## UltimoSangre (24 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ti avverto io in MP , dormi tranquillo dai.:mrgreen:


Grazie,
tu si che sei un amico


----------



## Non Registrato (24 Settembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> mahhhh..concordi???campionato di basso livello...milanesi orribili..pensavo lazio invece..RM vince soloa tavolino,,a proposito..figuretta da ladri di polli...povero Cagliari...


La Roma non ha presentato nessun ricorso o chiesto niente. Ha semplicemente aspettato le decisioni del Giudice Sportivo, che sono arrivate senza nessuna richiesta da parte della Roma, e avrebbe, in caso di mancata assegnazione delle vittoria a Tavolino, presentato ricorso. Ripeto: il giudice ha dato la vittoria a tavolino senza che la Roma chiedesse una ceppa, ha semplicemente seguitlo il regolamento, nella fattispecie l'Art 17. Mò se Cellino è un terrorista (coglione) la colpa è della Roma.

Firmato: 

In porta: Franco Tubarao.
Difesa: Agostino Tubarao (RIP), Pietro Tubarao, Sebino Tubarao, Aldo Tubarao (RIP)
Centrocampo: Paulo Roberto Tubarao, Herbert Tubarao, Carletto Tubarao
Attacco: Bruno Tubarao, Roberto Tubarao


----------



## oscuro (24 Settembre 2012)

*tuba*

Cellino è una testa di cazzo,ma era chiamo cosa avrebbe fatto la roma....giustamente!!


----------



## Non Registrato (24 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> La Roma non ha presentato nessun ricorso o chiesto niente. Ha semplicemente aspettato le decisioni del Giudice Sportivo, che sono arrivate senza nessuna richiesta da parte della Roma, e avrebbe, in caso di mancata assegnazione delle vittoria a Tavolino, presentato ricorso. Ripeto: il giudice ha dato la vittoria a tavolino senza che la Roma chiedesse una ceppa, ha semplicemente seguitlo il regolamento, nella fattispecie l'Art 17. Mò se Cellino è un terrorista (coglione) la colpa è della Roma.
> 
> Firmato:
> 
> ...


Ne mancava uno in attacco: 

Firmato:

Attacco: Odoacre Tubarao.


----------



## UltimoSangre (24 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ne mancava uno in attacco:
> 
> Firmato:
> 
> Attacco: Odoacre Tubarao.


Tu non stai bene


----------



## exStermy (24 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ne mancava uno in attacco:
> 
> Firmato:
> 
> Attacco: Odoacre Tubarao.


a' roma fa schifo e a' lazio peggio...

f.to

Presidente Associazione li mortaccivostraannateinminieraesenzaluceeee!

ahahahah


----------



## Ultimo (24 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> La Roma non ha presentato nessun ricorso o chiesto niente. Ha semplicemente aspettato le decisioni del Giudice Sportivo, che sono arrivate senza nessuna richiesta da parte della Roma, e avrebbe, in caso di mancata assegnazione delle vittoria a Tavolino, presentato ricorso. Ripeto: il giudice ha dato la vittoria a tavolino senza che la Roma chiedesse una ceppa, ha semplicemente seguitlo il regolamento, nella fattispecie l'Art 17. Mò se Cellino è un terrorista (coglione) la colpa è della Roma.
> 
> Firmato:
> 
> ...





Notare il colore..

Nel frattempo sto schiattando dalle risate.


----------



## Non Registrato (24 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> Notare il colore..
> 
> Nel frattempo sto schiattando dalle risate.


Franco Trancredi

Agostino Di Bartolomei (Il mio unico e solo Capitano, non c'è Totti (o De Rossi) che tenga)

Sebino Nela, Pietro Wierchowood, Aldo Maldera

Herbert Prohaska, Paulo Roberto Falcao, Carlo Ancelotti

Odocare Chierico (o Maurizio Iorio), Roberto Pruzzo, Bruno Conti.

Stà formazione spaccherebbe il culo a molte squadre di serie A ancora oggi, col calcio moderno. Questi andavano pure a due all'ora, ma il pallone lo mettevano dove volevano.

Firmato:

Allenatore: Nils Tubarao


----------



## oscuro (24 Settembre 2012)

*tuburao*

mi trovi d'accordo...io andavo a vedere il mio napoli prendere 4-0,5-1,3-1e noi avevamo rudy krol,ma quella roma era devastante!!


----------



## Non Registrato (24 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> mi trovi d'accordo...io andavo a vedere il mio napoli prendere 4-0,5-1,3-1e noi avevamo rudy krol,ma quella roma era devastante!!


Vabbè hai dovuto aspettare solo qualche annetto  Insomma: Maradona, Giordano, Careca, Alemao......mica bau bau micio micio.

Firmato:

Toninho Tubarao


----------



## oscuro (24 Settembre 2012)

*Tuba*

già,Salvatore bagni grazie al quale non siamo più gemellati ricordi?


----------



## Non Registrato (24 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> già,Salvatore bagni grazie al quale non siamo più gemellati ricordi?


Ovvio. Ero in Tevere con mio padre quel giorno, ma il gesto dell'ombrello di Bagni sotto la sud me lo ricordo bene, vai a capire cosa gli passò per la testa.

Comunque, per ritornare al calcio, io quelle squadre non le vedo più, almeno in Italia. Tutta corsa e agonismo, poi però vedi certi stop che se te dice bene il pallone se ferma tre metri avanti. Senza mettere in mezzo Maradona, ma gente come Conti, Ancelotti, Careca, Giordano.....questi col pallone ci facevano quello che volevano. 

Io mi ricordo che ogni tanto facevo sega a scuola e andavo a Trigoria a vedere gli allenamenti. Alla fine degli allenamenti, ad esempio, il Barone, che era uno che si permetteva di insegnare i fondamentali a gente come Pruzzo Conti e Falcao, prendeva Pruzzo e lo faceva stare da solo, spalle alla porta sul dischetto del rigore. Poi dalla tre quarti gli faceva arrivare tutti spioventi, e lui doveva stoppare e girarsi, stoppare e girarsi. Arrivano stì spioventi e Liedolhm che gli diceva: Più veloce, Più veloce, Più veloce....capirai, Pruzzo dopo 5 minuti si era già scassato le palle; e allora il Barone lo riprendeva e gli diceva: Ma se non ci riesci quando sei solo, come farai quando avrai due difensori addosso ?
Oggi invece s'insegna solo tattica e schemi, e poi vedi certi obbrobri che neanche all'oratorio, tipo la difesa dell'Inter ieri.

Firmato:

Gabriel Tubarao


----------



## oscuro (24 Settembre 2012)

*Si*

Eri in curva nord..che domenica quella domenica!!


----------



## The Cheater (24 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Lotha,la colpa è di zamparini...............!!


per una volta in vita mia sono d'accordo con te...


----------



## UltimoSangre (24 Settembre 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> per una volta in vita mia sono d'accordo con te...


chiudete il topic ....


----------



## oscuro (24 Settembre 2012)

*cheater*

E allora son gia due,son d'accordo con te per la storia dei non registrati!Per il resto,Zamparini è un imprenditore,e mi spiace dirlo, non credo che abbia a cuore il palermo calcio,i soldi di cavani e pastore son stati riinvestiti?Secondo me no!!


----------



## Ultimo (24 Settembre 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> chiudete il topic ....



Un bel calcio a volte smorza i toni, non smettete.










































Di darvi calci.:mrgreen:


----------



## lothar57 (24 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Vabbè hai dovuto aspettare solo qualche annetto  Insomma: Maradona, Giordano, Careca, Alemao......mica bau bau micio micio.
> 
> Firmato:
> 
> Toninho Tubarao


bravi ragazzi,,questo mi piace.altro che liti e insulti.Il problema e'che troppi anni solo milanesi e Juve,quest'anno solo lei...il Napoli arrivera'secondo a 15 punti di distacco....e la Roma che sembrava chissa'che..la Lazio..LA Fiore...tutta robetta..purtroppo...perche'se vince sempre lo stesso...


----------



## oscuro (24 Settembre 2012)

*Lothar*

Lothar perchè?gli avvocati della juve tengono la lega calcio per le palle,hanno minacciato una causa milionaria alla figc,e purtroppo questa per non avere guerre legali dovrà dare qualcosa in cambio,restituiranno due o tre sudetti nei prossimi anni..e poi si ristabilirà una condizione di parità forse!Ragazzi non è più sport e un industria!Meglio il ragby....!!!


----------



## Non Registrato (24 Settembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> bravi ragazzi,,questo mi piace.altro che liti e insulti.Il problema e'che troppi anni solo milanesi e Juve,quest'anno solo lei...il Napoli arrivera'secondo a 15 punti di distacco....e la Roma che sembrava chissa'che..la Lazio..LA Fiore...tutta robetta..purtroppo...perche'se vince sempre lo stesso...


Dai tempo al tempo. Per me la Fiorentina ha uno dei centrocampi più forti della serie A. Già da sabato si vede se la Juve corre da sola oppure qualcuno gli può rompere le scatole: ha la Fiorentina mercoledì (o martedì) e noi sabato. Se prende 6 punti, non ci sono santi, è roba sua pure quest'anno.

Firmato:

Mi diverto solo se, vedo giocare Tubarao


----------



## oscuro (24 Settembre 2012)

*Tuba*

Si la fiorentina domani sarà un bell'ostacolo per la juve...per tanti motivi...!La viola è scarsa dietro!


----------



## The Cheater (24 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Dai tempo al tempo. Per me la Fiorentina ha uno dei centrocampi più forti della serie A. Già da sabato si vede se la Juve corre da sola oppure qualcuno gli può rompere le scatole: ha la Fiorentina mercoledì (o martedì) e noi sabato. Se prende 6 punti, non ci sono santi, è roba sua pure quest'anno.
> 
> Firmato:
> 
> Mi diverto solo se, vedo giocare Tubarao


la merdjuve correrà da sola...poi napule...

per il resto milan e inter in un modo o nell'altro risaliranno e si giocheranno il terzo posto con violacei, lazie e rometta

faccio presente che ODIO tutto ciò che è STRISCIATO nordico...
odio ma rispetto napule e rometta per mille ragioni
odio per mille ragioni lazie, violacei e catanesi figgh'i pulla


----------



## oscuro (24 Settembre 2012)

*Ma*

Odio milano,odio,verona,odio brescia,odio atalanta,odio molto la juve,mi sta poco simaptica la roma ma con zeman e simy e tuba è in risalita,odio cagliari,simpatia per genoa,palermo,e juve stabia!!!Me sta ragionevolmente sur cazzo lotirchio!!!


----------



## lothar57 (24 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si la fiorentina domani sarà un bell'ostacolo per la juve...per tanti motivi...!La viola è scarsa dietro!



ragazzi la Fiore e'tutto fumo e niente arrosto...difesa inguardabile,e ricordiamoci che finora ha giocato contro Udinese,in netta crisi...Catania....e Parma...domani sera sara'asfaltata,se la Juve e'quella che ha batturo il Chievo..d'altronde ricordatevi che Fiore,se il campionato fosse durato altre 2 giornate.sarebbe finita in B.
No Oscu'spiace..ma nessuno e'forte come loro.-


----------



## Simy (24 Settembre 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> la merdjuve correrà da sola...poi napule...
> 
> per il resto milan e inter in un modo o nell'altro risaliranno e si giocheranno il terzo posto con violacei, lazie e rometta
> 
> ...


:yes:



oscuro ha detto:


> Odio milano,odio,verona,odio brescia,odio atalanta,odio molto la juve,mi sta poco simaptica la roma ma con zeman *e simy *e tuba è in risalita,odio cagliari,simpatia per genoa,palermo,e juve stabia!!!Me sta ragionevolmente sur cazzo lotirchio!!!


:yes:


FORZA LUPACCHIOTTI :dance::strepitoso:


----------



## Sole (24 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> a me che stiano insieme il pirla e sole frega un chezz e MANCO LO SAPEVO come credo in tantissimi qua, solo che m'ha divertito come la sparata da sboroni che hanno fatto, s'e' rivelata un boomerang ed era mejo *se continuavano a starsene zitti o ad essere piu' discreti e meno sboroni nel volerse vendica' nei confronti di qualcuno.....
> *
> per me...pero' ammetto i miei limiti..
> 
> ahahahahah


Vorrei precisare che io non mi sono mai voluta vendicare di nessuno. Semplicemente perchè non sono arrabbiata con nessuno. Al contrario. 
Il fatto che tu deduca che io nutro sentimenti di vendetta, è la dimostrazione pratica di quanto poco io abbia messo in piazza i miei rapporti con certe persone. I miei scazzi non vengo certo a risolverli qua sopra.

Per me l'amicizia vera, nonostante i momenti no e le difficoltà, è sacra e va preservata. E io l'ho fatto. E sono contenta di averlo fatto


----------



## UltimoSangre (25 Settembre 2012)

good morning


----------



## milli (25 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si,un campionato appiattito e NINNA NANNA MAZZARRI continua con i suoi sonni,io spero sempre di incontrarlo in un vicolo buio io e lui da soli....!!



Esimio Oscuro buongiorno! 
Noto con piacere che ha trovato un nuovo avversario.............................:mrgreen:


----------



## free (25 Settembre 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> good morning



:inlove:


----------



## Ultimo (25 Settembre 2012)

Arrivati a 300 che si vince ?


----------



## UltimoSangre (25 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> :inlove:


:inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove:


----------



## UltimoSangre (25 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Arrivati a 300 che si vince ?


Un calcio in cu**

aahahahahaha


----------



## contepinceton (25 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Arrivati a 300 che si vince ?


Che ne so?
Porc...porc...le questioni oggettive e i viaggi nella certezza...mi hanno tenuto lontano di qui...e mi è scappato il milionesimo post...ma porc....ed ero lì che volevo postare il milonesimo post del forum...

Vabbè pazienza...
Ci vuole un po' di diavolina per far partire la stufa no?

Vediamo...
Sternyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy...dai iscriviti in amore e sesso stanno trattanto scientificamente una cosa che ti riguarda da vicino....

ragazzzi at salut...continuo il viaggio....

e fate i bravi...


----------



## Ultimo (25 Settembre 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Un calcio in cu**
> 
> aahahahahaha



Vuoi vedere che io o te, o chi non centra nulla in questo 3D avrà il premio ! :mrgreen:


----------



## UltimoSangre (25 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Vuoi vedere che io o te, o chi non centra nulla in questo 3D avrà il premio ! :mrgreen:


Beh guarda te lo lascio


----------



## Ultimo (25 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Che ne so?
> Porc...porc...le questioni oggettive e i viaggi nella certezza...mi hanno tenuto lontano di qui...e mi è scappato il milionesimo post...ma porc....ed ero lì che volevo postare il milonesimo post del forum...
> 
> Vabbè pazienza...
> ...


Porc porc porc .... 


Non ti perdere mi raccomando.

Come facciamo qua senza le tue ehmm tue porc porc porc.... :mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (25 Settembre 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Beh guarda te lo lascio



Vuoi litigare? Se il premio te lo becchi te, è tuo, ma dimmi, hai il culo depilato o no ? :mrgreen:


----------



## UltimoSangre (25 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Vuoi litigare? Se il premio te lo becchi te, è tuo, ma dimmi, hai il culo depilato o no ? :mrgreen:


No no io non depilo nulla

ahahahahaahahah


----------



## Ultimo (25 Settembre 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> No no io non depilo nulla
> 
> ahahahahaahahah



Ascolta, per quieto vivere ed anche perchè sei molto simpatico, eventualmente uno di noi due arriva a 300, il calcio in culo lo prende il conte, depilato o non. :mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (25 Settembre 2012)

*Ultimo*

Buon giorno dottore esimio!


----------



## Ultimo (25 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Buon giorno dottore esimio!


Buongiorno professore!!



Sai come si risponde da me quando ti dicono , ngiorno  dottò! si risponde , se dottore di sti palli :mrgreen:

M'annoio oscù m'annoioooooooooooo! al lavoro periodo no perchè si lavora poco, nel forum si scrive poco e mi sto facendo na cultura leggendo:mrgreen: ma mi sono scocciato. 


Quasi quasi mi vado a depilare la ciolla. Ma non tutta! :mrgreen:


----------



## milli (25 Settembre 2012)

Anche io mi annoio!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:blu:


----------



## oscuro (25 Settembre 2012)

*Ultimo*

Claudio,io invece alle poste ho un pò di cazzi....a casa anche,ma un pò meno,qui pure non mi annoio e se vuoi prenderti qualche bel cetriolo geneticamente trattato mi fai un favore!!


----------



## oscuro (25 Settembre 2012)

*milli*

Milli vigliamo litigare?


----------



## exStermy (25 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Vorrei precisare che io non mi sono mai voluta vendicare di nessuno. Semplicemente perchè non sono arrabbiata con nessuno. Al contrario.
> Il fatto che tu deduca che io nutro sentimenti di vendetta, è la dimostrazione pratica di quanto poco io abbia messo in piazza i miei rapporti con certe persone. I miei scazzi non vengo certo a risolverli qua sopra.
> 
> Per me l'amicizia vera, nonostante i momenti no e le difficoltà, è sacra e va preservata. E io l'ho fatto. E sono contenta di averlo fatto


Sara', comunque nun v'e' riuscito er capolavoro con cui il tuo ganzo, peraltro abbonato,se/ve voleva riscatta' co' lo spettacolino squallido e vergognoso in cui tirava in ballo a freddo Quintina ed Hiro anziche' smazzarvela in privato...ahahahahah.

poi te che hai pure inzuppato er biscottino sull'altro teatrino del tuo ganzo dandogli pure manforte, nun te preoccupa' che hai dimostrato tutto il tuo spessore dando pero' la possibilita' d'inquadrare mejo, da l'altro ieri in poi, ogni riga in cui esprimi concetti e ragionamenti....

brava....comunque auguri e fiji maschi...

ahahahahah


----------



## Ultimo (25 Settembre 2012)

milli ha detto:


> Anche io mi annoio!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:blu:


Raggiungimi ed andiamo al mare.


----------



## Ultimo (25 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Claudio,io invece alle poste ho un pò di cazzi....a casa anche,ma un pò meno,qui pure non mi annoio e se vuoi prenderti qualche bel cetriolo geneticamente trattato mi fai un favore!!




I prodotti geneticamente trattati non sono di mio gradimento. :mrgreen: Lascio al mio amico carissimo la goduria di masticarne uno. :mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (25 Settembre 2012)

*Claudio*

Masticarne????Io me li scaravento inside......!!:rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (25 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Masticarne????Io me li scaravento inside......!!:rotfl:



auhauahauahhaah scemo!! :mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Sole (25 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Sara', comunque nun v'e' riuscito er capolavoro con cui il tuo ganzo, peraltro abbonato,se/ve voleva riscatta' co' lo spettacolino squallido e vergognoso in cui tirava in ballo a freddo Quintina ed Hiro anziche' smazzarvela in privato...ahahahahah.
> 
> poi te che hai pure inzuppato er biscottino sull'altro teatrino del tuo ganzo dandogli pure manforte, nun te preoccupa' che hai dimostrato tutto il tuo spessore dando pero' la possibilita' d'inquadrare mejo, da l'altro ieri in poi, ogni riga in cui esprimi concetti e ragionamenti....
> 
> ...


Il mio spessore non devo certo dimostrarlo qui sopra. Mi basta smentire le falsitá, perchè mi dispiace quando si scrivono inesattezze che mi riguardano.

Le parole squallido e vergognoso con me non hanno niente a che fare. E le rispedisco direttamente al mittente.


----------



## dammi un nome (25 Settembre 2012)

*>Free-Ultimo sangre*



free ha detto:


> :inlove:




mi fate morire ogni volta:rotfl:


----------



## dammi un nome (25 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ascolta, *per quieto vivere *ed anche perchè sei molto simpatico, eventualmente uno di noi due arriva a 300, il calcio in culo lo prende il conte, depilato o non. :mrgreen:


:rotfl:


----------



## dammi un nome (25 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Buon giorno dottore esimio!


eccolo qua.

cia Oscuro.

avrei voglia li litigare .


----------



## exStermy (25 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Il mio spessore non devo certo dimostrarlo qui sopra. Mi basta smentire le falsitá, perchè mi dispiace quando si scrivono inesattezze che mi riguardano.
> 
> Le parole squallido e vergognoso con me non hanno niente a che fare. E le rispedisco direttamente al mittente.


ed allora co' parole tue, che aggettivi ce piazzi ar teatrino a freddo che ha fatto er tuo ganzo a Quintina ed a Hiro?

qual'e' stato er vero motivo?

v'hanno sequestrato i telefoni?

ahahahah


----------



## dammi un nome (25 Settembre 2012)

milli ha detto:


> Anche io mi annoio!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:blu:





oscuro ha detto:


> Milli vigliamo litigare?



che stronzo bastard , con lei si e con me no.


----------



## Sole (25 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ed allora co' parole tue, che aggettivi ce piazzi ar teatrino a freddo che ha fatto er tuo ganzo a Quintina ed a Hiro?
> 
> qual'e' stato er vero motivo?
> 
> ...


Avete una visione un po' distorta dei rapporti di coppia. Un tantino opprimente, direi.

Se due persone stanno insieme non diventano un'unica entitá. Io rispondo di ció che IO faccio. Ognuno risponde per sè, visto che siamo due persone legate, ma indipendenti.

Quindi la tua domanda per me non ha senso, visto che io non ho montato proprio un bel niente, anzi. Ho cercato di fare esattamente il contrario, ho tentato di stemperare.
Mi accusi di cose inesistenti e mi chiedi le ragioni di cose che io non ho mai fatto.

Aggiungo che le mie opinioni in merito le do in separata sede, come giá dissi tempo fa. Perchè sono affari miei, di cui non devo rendere conto proprio a nessuno. Men che meno a persone come te, che a parole si  indignano per i teatrini ma poi ci sguazzano dentro con soddisfazione.


----------



## UltimoSangre (25 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> mi fate morire ogni volta:rotfl:


ahahahahaha


----------



## Ultimo (25 Settembre 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> ahahahahaha


Azzo ci ridi! :corna:?


Se non capisci domanda a Battiato appena arriva :rotfl:


----------



## UltimoSangre (25 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Azzo ci ridi! :corna:?
> 
> 
> Se non capisci domanda a Battiato appena arriva :rotfl:



infatti non ho capito  

di corna c'ho già le mie , mi bastano per ora, sono fescion


----------



## dammi un nome (25 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Azzo ci ridi! :corna:?
> 
> 
> Se non capisci domanda a Battiato appena arriva :rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## dammi un nome (25 Settembre 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> infatti non ho capito
> 
> di corna c'ho già le mie , mi bastano per ora, sono f*escion *


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## exStermy (25 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Avete una visione un po' distorta dei rapporti di coppia. Un tantino opprimente, direi.
> 
> Se due persone stanno insieme non diventano un'unica entitá. Io rispondo di ció che IO faccio. Ognuno risponde per sè, visto che siamo due persone legate, ma indipendenti.
> 
> ...


Non mi pare di averti letta mentre "stemperavi" il tuo ganzo per farlo desistere nella sua pagliacciata, pero' in compenso t'ho letta che inzuppavi er biscottino, te ripeto, mentre lo sciroccato c'invadeva coi suoi deliri pompinari a cui tu davi anche manforte...

ma io poi, per tua ed altrui chiarezza mica m'indigno come intendi te delle nefandezze che leggo e vedo...

cosa cazzo me ne frega a me se  tu o quarche artro passa o studia pe' passa' pe' sciroccato?

mica so' tuo marito che potrebbe rimanerce di merda o il badante del tuo ganzo...

me diverto solo ad evidenzia' le cose strane...che e' diverso...

ahahahah


----------



## Simy (25 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> *Non mi pare di averti letta mentre "stemperavi" il tuo ganzo per farlo desistere nella sua pagliacciata*, pero' in compenso t'ho letta che inzuppavi er biscottino, te ripeto, mentre lo sciroccato c'invadeva coi suoi deliri pompinari a cui tu davi anche manforte...
> 
> ma io poi, per tua ed altrui chiarezza mica m'indigno come intendi te delle nefandezze che leggo e vedo...
> 
> ...



magari non l'ha fatto qui ma in privato!


----------



## UltimoSangre (25 Settembre 2012)

"Schiappe" è il topic più lungo del confessionale.

Sapevatelo.


----------



## exStermy (25 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> magari non l'ha fatto qui ma in privato!


se come no...

ahahahahah

e' qua che avrebbe preso punti se se dissociava dalla merda lanciata a capocchia a Quintina ed a Hiro, mentre ne ha persi perche' dava manforte al suo sciroccato der cuore e ai suoi deliri sui pompini...

elementare uotson...

ahahahahah


----------



## Non Registrato (25 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Non mi pare di averti letta mentre "stemperavi" il tuo ganzo per farlo desistere nella sua pagliacciata, pero' in compenso t'ho letta che inzuppavi er biscottino, te ripeto, mentre lo sciroccato c'invadeva coi suoi deliri pompinari a cui tu davi anche manforte...
> 
> ma io poi, per tua ed altrui chiarezza mica m'indigno come intendi te delle nefandezze che leggo e vedo...
> 
> ...


 sono anni che mi rompi il cazxo coi tuoi deliri e mo'ti lamenti?
Il giorno in cui non ti leggerò. più. sarà. un giorno fausto perché avro finalmennte la certezza che ti sarà. venuto un infarto o sarai. in qualche letto d'ospedale con qualche mslattia simpatico. tutte cose che le persone maligne e cattive come te meritano....il tempo è un gran signore duceva una tua amica e infatti lo è.....
Angelo


----------



## tesla (25 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> mi vado a depilare la ciolla.



CIOLLA? 

naturalmente poi posti il risultato


----------



## exStermy (25 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> sono anni che mi rompi il cazxo coi tuoi deliri e mo'ti lamenti?
> Il giorno in cui non ti leggerò. più. sarà. un giorno fausto perché avro finalmennte la certezza che ti sarà. venuto un infarto o sarai. in qualche letto d'ospedale con qualche mslattia simpatico. tutte cose che le persone maligne e cattive come te meritano....il tempo è un gran signore duceva una tua amica e infatti lo è.....
> Angelo


Io direi piuttosto, ed e' sotto gli occhi de tutti,  che so' anni che ce sorchiamo i tuoi deliri e che manco rimangono nelle fogne dei fora in cui t'esibisci, perche' sei cosi' svalvolato che i tuoi numeri li dai in chiaro pensando d'esse pure figo...

ahahahahah

e grazie pe' pensa' alla mia salute...

pensa manco me so' toccato i gioielli de famija perche' ad interagi' coi coglioni come te, er gesto apotropaico vale pure doppio...

ahahahahah


----------



## Non Registrato (25 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Io direi piuttosto, ed e' sotto gli occhi de tutti,  che so' anni che ce sorchiamo i tuoi deliri e che manco rimangono nelle fogne dei fora in cui t'esibisci, perche' sei cosi' svalvolato che i tuoi numeri li dai in chiaro pensando d'esse pure figo...
> 
> ahahahahah
> 
> ...


Quando sarai in un letto d'ospedale ripensa a me e a tutti gli anni in cui nei TUOI deliri manipolatori hai offeso me e la mia famiglia gratuitamente e pensa che forse ti saresti potuto divertire in altro modo. tipo facendoti fare i pompini da quell'imbecille ritardata di tua moglie. ah no....non te lifa pure a lei le fai schifo........


----------



## exStermy (25 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Quando sarai in un letto d'ospedale ripensa a me e a tutti gli anni in cui nei TUOI deliri manipolatori hai offeso me e la mia famiglia gratuitamente e pensa che forse ti saresti potuto divertire in altro modo. tipo facendoti fare i pompini da quell'imbecille ritardata di tua moglie. ah no....non te lifa pure a lei le fai schifo........


senz'altro, sara' fatto...ahahahah

intanto un vaffankulo pure a farfalla che te difenneva e nun te faceva capace de scrive le tue solite merdate da anonimo...

ahahahahah


----------



## Non Registrato (25 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> senz'altro, sara' fatto...ahahahah
> 
> intanto un vaffankulo pure a farfalla che te difenneva e nun te faceva capace de scrive le tue solite merdate da anonimo...
> 
> ahahahahah


Idiota scrivo da anonimo perché non posso fare altrimenti. ipocrita di sta minchia che è da mo' che fai la stessa cosa


----------



## Tebe (25 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Buongiorno professore!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH*


----------



## exStermy (25 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Idiota scrivo da anonimo perché non posso fare altrimenti. ipocrita di sta minchia che è da mo' che fai la stessa cosa


ma fottiti coglione, tu e chi te difenne...


----------



## Nocciola (25 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> senz'altro, sara' fatto...ahahahah
> 
> intanto un vaffankulo pure a farfalla che te difenneva e nun te faceva capace de scrive le tue solite merdate da anonimo...
> 
> ahahahahah


Il vaffankulo te lo rimangi perchè il post era firmato (il primo)


----------



## exStermy (25 Settembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Il vaffankulo te lo rimangi perchè il post era firmato (il primo)


pure gli altri neh? percio' t'e' arrivato er telegramma.....

ahahahahah

ai no mai cicken...

ahahahahah


----------



## Nocciola (25 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> pure gli altri neh? *percio' t'e' arrivato er telegramma*.....
> 
> ahahahahah
> 
> ...



Se leggi ho scritto il primo, i seguenti mi sembrava scontato. Il grassetto non l'ho capito.....
Sono intervenuta solo perchè hai fatto il mio nome, sul resto noncondivido nè te nè lui ma questo già si sa


----------



## exStermy (25 Settembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se leggi ho scritto il primo, i seguenti mi sembrava scontato. Il grassetto non l'ho capito.....
> Sono intervenuta solo perchè hai fatto il mio nome, sul resto noncondivido nè te nè lui ma questo già si sa


te non dovresti condividere ben altre cose e ben piu' interne a te, che difenne a spada tratta no' sciroccato cor rischio che la spada se giri per il forte vento dell'angelico ventilatore acceso e che spande la merda.....

traduco..

te dovevi fa' mezzo kilo de cazzi tua...

ahahahahah


----------



## tesla (25 Settembre 2012)




----------



## Nocciola (25 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> te non dovresti condividere ben altre cose e ben piu' interne a te, che difenne a spada tratta no' sciroccato cor rischio che la spada se giri per il forte vento dell'angelico ventilatore acceso e che spande la merda.....
> 
> traduco..
> 
> ...


MA CHE CAZZO VUOI
MI HAI TIRATO IN BALLO TU
IO NON ENTRO NEI VOSTRI DISCORSI DA QUATTORDICENNI IN CRISI ORMONALE MA SE MI NOMINI INTERVENGO
E NON MI SEMBRA DI AVER MAI DIFESO ANGELO NEI SUOI ATTACCHI, E LUI SA BENISSIMO COSA NE PENSO. HO SOLO DETTO CHE L'ALTRO GIORNO ERA LAMPANTE NON FOSSE LUI A FINGERSI TE.
Popi se tu che sei sempre così intelligenti non ti accorgi che qualcuno ci sta sguazzando sono cazzi tuoi a me sembra fin troppo chiaro.
QUINDI GIRA CHE HAI SBAGLIATO ARIA, CONTINUA A BATTERTI I PUGNI SUL PETTO E EVITA DI FARE IL MIO NOME AD MINCHIAM


----------



## UltimoSangre (25 Settembre 2012)

tesla ha detto:


>


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (25 Settembre 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> infatti non ho capito
> 
> di corna c'ho già le mie , mi bastano per ora, sono fescion


Tranquillo!! viva le corna viva i cervi viva noi cornuti!! evvai!!!!!  :mrgreen::mrgreen: che poi i traditori senza cornuti me dici che farebbero eh!! ?


----------



## Ultimo (25 Settembre 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> CIOLLA?
> 
> naturalmente poi posti il risultato


A te si agli altri depravati mai!! nsi sa mai n'attacco d'ormoni pazzi!


----------



## exStermy (25 Settembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> MA CHE CAZZO VUOI
> MI HAI TIRATO IN BALLO TU
> IO NON ENTRO NEI VOSTRI DISCORSI DA QUATTORDICENNI IN CRISI ORMONALE MA SE MI NOMINI INTERVENGO
> E NON MI SEMBRA DI AVER MAI DIFESO ANGELO NEI SUOI ATTACCHI, E LUI SA BENISSIMO COSA NE PENSO. HO SOLO DETTO CHE L'ALTRO GIORNO ERA LAMPANTE NON FOSSE LUI A FINGERSI TE.
> ...


ma te ne vai o no?..ahahahahah

se evitavi te ripeto d'interveni' a capocchia, e te facevi invece un biologico e sano mezzo kilo de cazzi tua, ne guadagnavi in salute...

percio', fidate che er tuo nick nun e' mai fatto ad minchiam...

ho controllato...

ahahahahah


----------



## Nocciola (25 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma te ne vai o no?..ahahahahah
> 
> se evitavi te ripeto d'interveni' a capocchia, e te facevi invece un biologico e sano mezzo kilo de cazzi tua, ne guadagnavi in salute...
> 
> ...



.


----------



## tesla (25 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> A te si agli altri depravati mai!! nsi sa mai n'attacco d'ormoni pazzi!


evvivaaaaa


----------



## exStermy (25 Settembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> .


!

toh

ahahahah


----------



## free (25 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Tranquillo!! viva le corna viva i cervi viva noi cornuti!! evvai!!!!!  :mrgreen::mrgreen: che poi i traditori senza cornuti me dici che farebbero eh!! ?



pettegolo:unhappy:

:mrgreen:


----------



## Non Registrato (25 Settembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> MA CHE CAZZO VUOI
> MI HAI TIRATO IN BALLO TU
> IO NON ENTRO NEI VOSTRI DISCORSI DA QUATTORDICENNI IN CRISI ORMONALE MA SE MI NOMINI INTERVENGO
> E NON MI SEMBRA DI AVER MAI DIFESO ANGELO NEI SUOI ATTACCHI, E LUI SA BENISSIMO COSA NE PENSO. HO SOLO DETTO CHE L'ALTRO GIORNO ERA LAMPANTE NON FOSSE LUI A FINGERSI TE.
> ...


Scusa ma sr nin ti dispiace io non tiho tirato in ballo e per lo stesso savrosanto principio sei pregata di far altrrttanto.
Angelo (così il ritatdato è contento)


----------



## Ultimo (25 Settembre 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> evvivaaaaa


:bacio:


----------



## Ultimo (25 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> pettegolo:unhappy:
> 
> :mrgreen:



Scusassi l'ignoranza, ma pettegolo= chi mette le tegole nei tetti?


----------



## Nocciola (25 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Scusa ma sr nin ti dispiace io non tiho tirato in ballo e per lo stesso savrosanto principio sei pregata di far altrrttanto.
> Angelo (così il ritatdato è contento)


Infatti ho scritto che mi ha tirato in ballo lui


----------



## exStermy (25 Settembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Infatti ho scritto che mi ha tirato in ballo lui


oggi, ma su tuo precedente intervento a capocchia, pero'...

specifico...e ricordate er pacchetto biologico...

ahahahah


----------



## Non Registrato (25 Settembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Infatti ho scritto che mi ha tirato in ballo lui


Lui ti ha tirsta in ballo e io mi sonobeccato del 14 enne in crisi ormonale.
La logica non fa una grinza. me' cojoni. devo anche ringraziare oppure posso. esimermi?


----------



## battiato63 (25 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Scusassi l'ignoranza, ma pettegolo= chi mette le tegole nei tetti?


una tegola in testa ti ci vorrebbe :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

tutt a post guagliò?..:up:


----------



## Ultimo (25 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> una tegola in testa ti ci vorrebbe :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> tutt a post guagliò?..:up:


:up: Si

Ho solo qualche desiderio da togliermi, ma prendere a botte mio figlio, non credo si possa realizzare :unhappy::mrgreen:


----------



## Non Registrato (25 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> oggi, ma su tuo precedente intervento a capocchia, pero'...
> 
> specifico...e ricordate er pacchetto biologico...
> 
> ahahahah


Ma quale a capocchia bastardo figlio di trioa rottoinculo merdoso.
non ero io a scrivere col tuo nick
il giorno che ti verrà quslcosa non sarà mai troppo presto maligno stronzo feccia.


----------



## battiato63 (25 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :up: Si
> 
> Ho solo qualche desiderio da togliermi, ma prendere a botte mio figlio, non credo si possa realizzare :unhappy::mrgreen:



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: mai...:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## exStermy (25 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ma quale a capocchia bastardo figlio di trioa rottoinculo merdoso.
> non ero io a scrivere col tuo nick
> il giorno che ti verrà quslcosa non sarà mai troppo presto maligno stronzo feccia.


ocio alla pressiun', nun me fa' sta in pensiero...

ahahahahah


----------



## Non Registrato (25 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ocio alla pressiun', nun me fa' sta in pensiero...
> 
> ahahahahah


Ok figlio di una gran baldracca


----------



## exStermy (25 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ok figlio di una gran baldracca


e tua madre mo' che c'entra?

ahahahahah


----------



## Non Registrato (25 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> e tua madre mo' che c'entra?
> 
> ahahahahah


Infatti non c'entra.
c'entra quell'enorme bagascia di tua madre


----------



## exStermy (25 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Infatti non c'entra.
> c'entra quell'enorme bagascia di tua madre


per me te confondi...

la mia e' pure dimagrita e da mo'...

ahahahah


----------



## Non Registrato (25 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> per me te confondi...
> 
> la mia e' pure dimagrita e da mo'...
> 
> ahahahah


e ci credo. Quel puttanone di tua madre con tutti gli straordinari che ancora fa spompinando e facendosi sfondare da tutto il circondario non può esserealtrimentiergo proprio parlo di tua madre. è inconfondibile.


----------



## oscuro (25 Settembre 2012)

*Ma*

Perchè nessuno mi insulta più?perchè?Non registrati dove siete?Massinfede  e tu?marco?Mi sento escluso.....!


----------



## lothar57 (25 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Perchè nessuno mi insulta più?perchè?Non registrati dove siete?Massinfede e tu?marco?Mi sento escluso.....!


:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:questa e'bella..adesso ti mancano...ahahahhah..dai Oscu'stasera ci vediamo una bella partita..altro che forum..


----------



## oscuro (25 Settembre 2012)

*Ciao*

Ciao lothar,se faccio in tempo la vorrei vedere....speriamo un pareggio....!!:up:


----------



## lothar57 (25 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ciao lothar,se faccio in tempo la vorrei vedere....speriamo un pareggio....!!:up:


ciao Oscuro..non credo..ascolta Fiore non puo'chiudersi come ha fatto il Chievo...e quelli ne fanno 4...altrettanto fateli alla Lazio..loro mister ridicolo..''lazio piu'forte del Napoli''.....ahahahah..


----------



## oscuro (25 Settembre 2012)

*Lothar*

Ma.....il napoli di catania..ne prende 4 di struffoli.....purtroppo!!


----------



## lothar57 (25 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma.....il napoli di catania..ne prende 4 di struffoli.....purtroppo!!


ma va'la'..al San Paolo dura per tutti...poi quella e'Lazietta...dai voi vincete e pure noi a Siena..lo sento...


----------



## Non Registrato (25 Settembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ma va'la'..al San Paolo dura per tutti...poi quella e'Lazietta...dai voi vincete e pure noi a Siena..lo sento...


xxx


----------



## Tebe (25 Settembre 2012)

Marco non ha mai insultato nessuno.


----------



## Fabry (25 Settembre 2012)

Target raggiunto


----------



## Tebe (25 Settembre 2012)

Fabry ha detto:


> Target raggiunto




:rotfl:


----------



## dammi un nome (25 Settembre 2012)

Fabry ha detto:


> Target raggiunto


:rotfl:


----------



## Sole (25 Settembre 2012)

Fabry ha detto:


> Target raggiunto


Fabry, hai cambiato di nuovo avatar


----------



## Fabry (26 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Fabry, hai cambiato di nuovo avatar


----------



## Sole (26 Settembre 2012)

Fabry ha detto:


>


Sei adorabilmente perfido


----------



## oscuro (26 Settembre 2012)

*Marco*

Marco non hai mai insultato nessuno?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Se mi capita fra le mani questo grandissimo codardo e pezzo di merda gli faccio vedere cosa significa un BOVINO INCAZZATO!!!


----------



## dammi un nome (26 Ottobre 2012)

*ARIIIIIIIII*



aristocat ha detto:


> Ma fregatevene: mica vi dovete sposare tra di voi. Ognuno vive i propri sentimenti come meglio crede, no?




ma dove sei ? come stai ?!!


----------



## Simy (26 Ottobre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> ma dove sei ? come stai ?!!


sta bene...solo particolarmente impegnata


----------



## exStermy (26 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> sta bene...solo particolarmente impegnata


co' uno?

ALLELUJA!!!

ahahahah


----------



## dammi un nome (26 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> sta bene...solo particolarmente impegnata


oh. bene.grazie simy


----------



## dammi un nome (26 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> co' uno?
> 
> ALLELUJA!!!
> 
> ahahahah


e tu con chi sei impegnato?


----------

